# Share your 2021 bag offers!



## kathydep

Please share your bag offers in 2021 - specs, did you accept/decline and the boutique/region the offer came from. Thanks!


----------



## TankerToad

Birkin 30


----------



## Chanelandco

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


What a fabulous way to start the 2021 bag offers! Congrats !


----------



## TankerToad

Aww thank you!


----------



## jenayb

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW



Not a bad way to start the year.


----------



## noegirl

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


Gorgeous offer!!


----------



## tracybeloved

Magnolia verso phw b25 novillo or
Rose Mexico b25 phw togo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


That is soooo stunning!! Did you snap that baby up???


----------



## Lilikay

Birkin 30 gold with gold hardware!!! I didn’t even know I wanted it sooo much!


----------



## Onthego

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


That is a gorgeous bag. Did you make it yours?


----------



## Onthego

tracybeloved said:


> Magnolia verso phw b25 novillo or
> Rose Mexico b25 phw togo


WHAT? Rose Mexico in B25? OH MY! Want to see a pic please. Did you take her home? So pretty and I was led to believe this color was not coming in K or B.


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


OMG....This is stunning!  The perfect touch of exotic!  Enjoy her in the best of health!!!  Congrats


----------



## TankerToad

Well.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Well.....
> 
> View attachment 4946886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946887


----------



## Nerja

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


Super beautiful!  The caramel Birkin touch is so unique!  Congratulations!


----------



## TankerToad

Congratulations!


----------



## jax818

Got my B30 black Togo with gold hardware today.  Turned down 3 bags in 2020. 2021 is starting off right.  I finally got offered exactly what I wanted!


----------



## tracybeloved

I went to see the rose Mexico swatch and it seems quite a dark berry pink so I’m not so sure...
Leaning towards the magnolia verso b25


----------



## Summerof89

tracybeloved said:


> I went to see the rose Mexico swatch and it seems quite a dark berry pink so I’m not so sure...
> Leaning towards the magnolia verso b25


did you take a photo for us heheheh
to me RM is too similar to RE which is already in my collection, otherwise I would pick RM over magnolia, just my personal preference. however!!! magnolia is a verso, this make things very difficult.


----------



## tracybeloved

Oops I forgot to take a photo...
SA showed me RM in togo, epsom and swift. It looks the brightest and prettiest pink in the swift ☺️


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


Its sooooooo GORGEOUS!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Onthego

TankerToad said:


> Well.....
> 
> View attachment 4946886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946887


Congratulations. She sure is spectacular.


----------



## corgimom11

C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


Oh grrrrrl.... on a scale of 1-10, this beauty is an 11!!!!!    
Congrats!!!


----------



## psoucsd

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438


Wow, what a masterpiece of a bag!


----------



## nymeria

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438


It's gorgeous! I saw this in the bolide and it is even more amazing in person. The colors, the leathers and the workmanship make it truly a work of art. Congrats and wear it well


----------



## TankerToad

Aww thanks


----------



## TankerToad

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438


Breathtaking and so remarkable -
Happy you decided to get this treasure of a bag.


----------



## corgimom11

TankerToad said:


> Breathtaking and so remarkable -
> Happy you decided to get this treasure of a bag.





nymeria said:


> It's gorgeous! I saw this in the bolide and it is even more amazing in person. The colors, the leathers and the workmanship make it truly a work of art. Congrats and wear it well



Yes, I totally agree with you both! It is an amazing piece and DOES look even more breathtaking in person with all of the detail. I love the color, and as my DH pointed out after I explained to him it was a Y/2020 stamp/created bag and it was the "Au Bout du Monde" -- he said it was totally fitting to be the "at the end of the world bag created in 2020"


----------



## meluvbags

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438



the craftsmanship on this bag is amazing! a lot of work has gone into the detail of matching the H buckle with the rest of the bag! from afar it looks like the buckle melts into the bag. this really is a work of art! congrats corgimom11!!


----------



## California Dreaming

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438


What a gorgeous bag!  May I ask, what is the price?


----------



## cmkdds

Have been waiting FOREVER for this... Rose Confetti K25!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cmkdds said:


> Have been waiting FOREVER for this... Rose Confetti K25!!!


Wahooooooooo Congrats dear! Shes lovely!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438


Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## christine728

jax818 said:


> Got my B30 black Togo with gold hardware today.  Turned down 3 bags in 2020. 2021 is starting off right.  I finally got offered exactly what I wanted!


 Love it  , I just got the same exact specs


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

tracybeloved said:


> Magnolia verso phw b25 novillo or
> Rose Mexico b25 phw togo


wow!!! Do you have a pic?


----------



## tracybeloved

Brunette_Hermes said:


> wow!!! Do you have a pic?


Not yet hasn’t arrived


----------



## Fashionista2

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


This bag is a true gem and is indeed my 2021 bag goal


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Fashionista2 said:


> This bag is a true gem and is indeed my 2021 bag goal


Which one did you choose?


----------



## Fashionista2

Leileka said:


> Birkin 30 gold with gold hardware!!! I didn’t even know I wanted it sooo much!


That's awesome! Gold on gold is definitely a 2021 bag goal for me as well.


----------



## TankerToad

- And congrats to you as well ❤️


----------



## christine728

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438


I love this , so different and special but wearable 
Congratulations


----------



## Ethengdurst

C18 Rose Tyrien Ostrich w/phw... yes!


----------



## Avintage

- Birkin 30 Touch Caramel/Tabac in Togo/Shiny Nilo ghw
- Mini Roulis in Ombre lizard and Vanilla Ali matte phw
- Birkin 30 ostrich vert verone phw

Opted for the B30 touch


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Spouse and I declined a total of 4 due to wrong color leather or wrong color of hardware and or size. Never settled and it was so worth the wait to get exactly what we ♥️ wanted. I believe it was 3 BS and 1 Retourne B. or maybe it was 2 of each style we declined in December. So missed out on 1 q.bag for 2020 but our SA more than made up for it immediately entering 2021 Happy New Year my beautiful H sisters ‍♀️


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

California Dreaming said:


> What a gorgeous bag!  May I ask, what is the price?


Beautiful and congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

View attachment 4950865

	

		
			
		

		
	
Spouse and I declined a total of 4 due to wrong color leather or wrong color of hardware and or size. Never settled and it was so worth the wait to get exactly what we ♥️ wanted. I believe it was 3 BS and 1 Retourne B. or maybe it was 2 of each style we declined in December. So missed out on 1 q.bag for 2020 but our SA more than made up for it immediately entering 2021 Happy New Year my beautiful H sisters


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

cmkdds said:


> Have been waiting FOREVER for this... Rose Confetti K25!!!


Congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


Beautiful and congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

jax818 said:


> Got my B30 black Togo with gold hardware today.  Turned down 3 bags in 2020. 2021 is starting off right.  I finally got offered exactly what I wanted!


Congratulations  my beautiful H siStar⭐️ Sounds like the same thing that happened to me and my spouse. Never settle ♥️ Happy New Year  we are off to a great start.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


 congratulations amd enjoy! Happy New Year


----------



## TankerToad

Avintage said:


> -
> - Mini Roulis in Ombre lizard and Vanilla Ali matte phw
> - Birkin 30 ostrich vert verone phw


----------



## Avintage

TankerToad said:


> Good morning, twin!!
> Some amazing bags for 2021!
> Fun thread



Hello there twin!
Yes! My local store surprisingly received more exotics this year. 
Heard B30 touch nilo-ostrich will be coming soon as well


----------



## momoc

Nothing too exciting but a classic - B25 togo noir PHW

yes (and I’m now satisfied with my B25 collection, the only exception would be if a smooth Barenia magically appear)


----------



## Canneiv

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 4950865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spouse and I declined a total of 4 due to wrong color leather or wrong color of hardware and or size. Never settled and it was so worth the wait to get exactly what we ♥ wanted. I believe it was 3 BS and 1 Retourne B. or maybe it was 2 of each style we declined in December. So missed out on 1 q.bag for 2020 but our SA more than made up for it immediately entering 2021 Happy New Year my beautiful H sisters ‍♀


It's beautiful.  Prefect match with you rodeo pm.


----------



## Canneiv

jax818 said:


> Got my B30 black Togo with gold hardware today.  Turned down 3 bags in 2020. 2021 is starting off right.  I finally got offered exactly what I wanted!


It's classic.  This one on my wish list. Hope I can get one in 2021.  I didn't know I can turn down the offer.  I should wait patiently for the prefect one to come.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

momoc said:


> Nothing too exciting but a classic - B25 togo noir PHW
> 
> yes (and I’m now satisfied with my B25 collection, the only exception would be if a smooth Barenia magically appear)


Hehe  “nothing too exciting but a classic”... I find nothing more beautiful and exciting than a classic and sometimes the hardest to find. CONGRATULATIONS  beautiful and happy new year


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Canneiv said:


> It's classic.  This one on my wish list. Hope I can get one in 2021.  I didn't know I can turn down the offer.  I should wait patiently for the prefect one to come.


Oh yes, don’t feel pressured to accept something offered to you that is the wrong color, size, leather or hardware. Your SA really does want to offer you that “perfect bag of your dreams” and they work hard to make that happen. Sometimes a little time and patience and great communication skills between you and your SA, will get you the perfect bag. I have turned down many in my time and still got the perfect bag for me in the end.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

B30 Rouge H Togo GHW - YES
K28 Etoupe Epsom GHW -YES
C24 Noir Madame leather w/ lizard buckle -YES
B30 RdC Togo - No
B30 Rouge Casaque No


----------



## hlavie

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B30 Rouge H Togo GHW - YES
> K28 Etoupe Epsom GHW -YES
> C24 Noir Madame leather w/ lizard buckle -YES
> B30 RdC Togo - No
> B30 Rouge Casaque No



Wow, you got 2 quota bags at once?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

hermessister said:


> Wow, you got 2 quota bags at once?



Not under the same profile.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

hermessister said:


> Wow, you got 2 quota bags at once?


Quite possibly… Especially if it was in December and she had not bought quota for the year, sometimes you get lucky and can get both at the end of the year and January starts over again


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Berenia Faubourg 25/30 with PHW --- Pass
Barenia Faubourg 25 with GHW --- Yes

The ones with PHW came in first, and I was about to settle for the PHW, and GHW came. Just love this leather.
Waiting for the shipment.


----------



## backbayj20

jax818 said:


> Got my B30 black Togo with gold hardware today.  Turned down 3 bags in 2020. 2021 is starting off right.  I finally got offered exactly what I wanted!


 So classic and gorgeous!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

jax818 said:


> Got my B30 black Togo with gold hardware today.  Turned down 3 bags in 2020. 2021 is starting off right.  I finally got offered exactly what I wanted!


Absolutely gorgeous  congratulations


----------



## psoucsd

lovelyhongbao said:


> Barenia Faubourg 25 with gold hardware --- Yes
> 
> Waiting for the shipment.


Dream bag!


----------



## erinrose

C18 Black epsom GHW-pass (Do not need more mini bags and prefer the C in 24)


----------



## wearawishbone

lovelyhongbao said:


> Berenia Faubourg 25/30 with PHW --- Pass
> Barenia Faubourg 25 with GHW --- Yes
> 
> The ones with PHW came in first, and I was about to settle for the PHW, and GHW came. Just love this leather.
> Waiting for the shipment.


Wow congrats! Been waiting for a b25 bf forever. Are you in the US?


----------



## Lilikay

Fashionista2 said:


> That's awesome! Gold on gold is definitely a 2021 bag goal for me as well.


Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

wearawishbone said:


> Wow congrats! Been waiting for a b25 bf forever. Are you in the US?


Yes, I am in US. I waited 2020 for this bag until recently got the good news.


----------



## jp824

First bag offer for 2021 and also first item from my 2021 wish list crossed off:
25 Birkin Porosus croc in rose Scheherazade


----------



## erinrose

jp824 said:


> First bag offer for 2021 and also first item from my 2021 wish list crossed off:
> 25 Birkin Porosus croc in rose Scheherazade


LOVE! Do you have a pic?


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Noir B30 in Togo with gold hardware. I really wanted rose gold hardware, but this beauty was too gorgeous to refuse.


----------



## AudreyDKelly

tracybeloved said:


> Magnolia verso phw b25 novillo or
> Rose Mexico b25 phw togo


I have been dying to see more Rose Mexico show up! I have it on my wishlist for a Birkin or a Kelly! Since your SA showed you swatches of the color, did that mean they didn't have the B25 in that color yet and that it was coming in? Reason I ask is because my SA has been on the lookout and wasn't expecting that color to show up in any Bs or Ks until later in 2021.


----------



## AjT

Birkin 30 Barenia gold hardware, pass because have two neutral B with gold.
Kelly Ado Barenia pass, then regretted i didn't take it... hope it comes again for me. 
Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom tricolor Palladium hardware in Rose Extreme, Rouge Coeur, Blue Zanzibar, which I took home although I didn't want another Epsom Kelly 28, but it is such a fun bag, was hard to pass. plus is like getting two bags for the price of one


----------



## pinkbirkin77

AjT said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia gold hardware, pass because have two neutral B with gold.
> Kelly Ado Barenia pass, then regretted i didn't take it... hope it comes again for me.
> Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom tricolor Palladium hardware in Rose Extreme, Rouge Coeur, Blue Zanzibar, which I took home although I didn't want another Epsom Kelly 28, but it is such a fun bag, was hard to pass. plus is like getting two bags for the price of one


Wow, great offers! Congratulations! Could we have a peek at your amazing bag?


----------



## craielover

AjT said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia gold hardware, pass because have two neutral B with gold.
> Kelly Ado Barenia pass, then regretted i didn't take it... hope it comes again for me.
> Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom tricolor Palladium hardware in Rose Extreme, Rouge Coeur, Blue Zanzibar, which I took home although I didn't want another Epsom Kelly 28, but it is such a fun bag, was hard to pass. plus is like getting two bags for the price of one


Congratulations! 
May I ask is it smooth Barenia on your B30 offer? I'm assuming Kelly Ado only comes in Barenia Faubourg but would like to know if otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## tracybeloved

AudreyDKelly said:


> I have been dying to see more Rose Mexico show up! I have it on my wishlist for a Birkin or a Kelly! Since your SA showed you swatches of the color, did that mean they didn't have the B25 in that color yet and that it was coming in? Reason I ask is because my SA has been on the lookout and wasn't expecting that color to show up in any Bs or Ks until later in 2021.


She had the color in... I believe but didn’t show me the actual bag cos I was deciding between the 2...
Currently based in Asia...


----------



## buluuuu

Hi ladies and gents, very excitingly I got my first bag offer in 2021 and it is B25 Veau Jonathan Rouge de Coeur GHW!
Ideally I would like to try it on before committing but it's impossible due to lockdown, so would really appreciate any comments on this combination (and possibly any modshot). Is there any orange in Rouge de Coeur and would it be too bright for a B25


----------



## Angelian

buluuuu said:


> Hi ladies and gents, very excitingly I got my first bag offer in 2021 and it is B25 Veau Jonathan Rouge de Coeur GHW!
> Ideally I would like to try it on before committing but it's impossible due to lockdown, so would really appreciate any comments on this combination (and possibly any modshot). Is there any orange in Rouge de Coeur and would it be too bright for a B25


You may want to check the H Reference color library. The most recent post is a pic of this exact bag. 




__





						Red Color Family...Pics Only!
					

Birkin 30, Togo, Rouge Pivoine




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jp824

erinrose said:


> LOVE! Do you have a pic?


----------



## buluuuu

Angelian said:


> You may want to check the H Reference color library. The most recent post is a pic of this exact bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Color Family...Pics Only!
> 
> 
> Birkin 30, Togo, Rouge Pivoine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks!


----------



## debykf

jp824 said:


> View attachment 4955380


This is my dream bagCongratulations!


----------



## pearlgrass

jp824 said:


> View attachment 4955380



Wow!    Congrats, jp824!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

AjT said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia gold hardware, pass because have two neutral B with gold.
> Kelly Ado Barenia pass, then regretted i didn't take it... hope it comes again for me.
> Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom tricolor Palladium hardware in Rose Extreme, Rouge Coeur, Blue Zanzibar, which I took home although I didn't want another Epsom Kelly 28, but it is such a fun bag, was hard to pass. plus is like getting two bags for the price of one


Congratulations  can you please post pics? Those colors sound dreamy. I heard a rumor they are discussing Epsom and will only be using it for Bigger Birkin Sellier. My sister in law’s SA told her that and our SA is looking into it. In my opinion, Epsom is the only leather perfect for England or any country or state that rains a lot. I learned that the hard way. Other leathers have soaked leaving water stains ( if not wiped down immediately) and with Epsom, not so much as a drop stain on the bag. I’m not sure why Epsom gets such a bad rap but, living overseas, it’s my 1st choice in leathers. Also, as years go by, it will “soften” just the right amount while keeping its structure.  Congratulations again.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Noir B30 in Togo with gold hardware. I really wanted rose gold hardware, but this beauty was too gorgeous to refuse.


Congratulations  sounds so beautiful, agree, too beautiful to pass up!


----------



## Fashionista2

jp824 said:


> View attachment 4955380


PERFECTION


----------



## jp824

@debykf 
@pearlgrass 
@Fashionista2 
Thank you!


----------



## Phiona88

B30 in Fauve Barenia Faubourg and PHW - tempting but passed as I am waiting for smooth Barenia.


----------



## amna72

buluuuu said:


> Hi ladies and gents, very excitingly I got my first bag offer in 2021 and it is B25 Veau Jonathan Rouge de Coeur GHW!
> Ideally I would like to try it on before committing but it's impossible due to lockdown, so would really appreciate any comments on this combination (and possibly any modshot). Is there any orange in Rouge de Coeur and would it be too bright for a B25



I love RDC with GHW. In size 25 it would be like a dream bag to me, so I would take it without any doubt Size 25 is the best for bright colours!


----------



## erinrose

jp824 said:


> View attachment 4955380


GORGEOUS! 
That is dream birkin! Congrats!


----------



## jp824

erinrose said:


> GORGEOUS!
> That is dream birkin! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Flaka1

Mini roulis. It’s a Tiffany like color. First time I’ve seen this style. Size and color are lovely. Still not sure if I should purchase it. Are roulis hard to come by?


----------



## discussionforh

Birkin Shadow in Gold - gonna take it
Kelly Pochette Gold on Gold - still thinking since it is gold color again... and also I usually prefer special/exotics bags.  However, this combo is tempting too


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Kelly to Go in Bleu Baltique alligator GHW - a total surprise but I’m so in love. So even though I just said I’ll stay on Ban Island for a while, this is worth getting off the island for


----------



## buluuuu

Flaka1 said:


> Mini roulis. It’s a Tiffany like color. First time I’ve seen this style. Size and color are lovely. Still not sure if I should purchase it. Are roulis hard to come by?


I won't say mini roulis are hard to come by, but as usual the ideal combo may be 
The colour looks to be Blue Atoll.


----------



## buluuuu

buluuuu said:


> Hi ladies and gents, very excitingly I got my first bag offer in 2021 and it is B25 Veau Jonathan Rouge de Coeur GHW!
> Ideally I would like to try it on before committing but it's impossible due to lockdown, so would really appreciate any comments on this combination (and possibly any modshot). Is there any orange in Rouge de Coeur and would it be too bright for a B25


Update: Passed, I prefer red for a future Constance.


----------



## Flaka1

buluuuu said:


> I won't say mini roulis are hard to come by, but as usual the ideal combo may be
> The colour looks to be Blue Atoll.


Yes that’s exactly it.  blue atoll! Fell in love with the color. I’m very undecided


----------



## buluuuu

Flaka1 said:


> Yes that’s exactly it.  blue atoll! Fell in love with the color. I’m very undecided


It's a very special colour, I'm lucky to own a Picotin 18 in Blue Atoll with PHW


----------



## 27leborse

Flaka1 said:


> Yes that’s exactly it.  blue atoll! Fell in love with the color. I’m very undecided



I have a Kelly 28 in Blue Atoll and absolutely adore it! One of my favorite H colors! Goodluck!


----------



## Lachirine

Mini lindy touch in black swift leather and gold hardware


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello everyone
Birkin 25 in gris perle palladium hardware— pass (very hesitant but i put my SO under gris perle n rose lipstick)
Birkin 25 in gris etain palladium hardware—- big yes!!
here she is next to blue nuit


----------



## Summerof89

Mini roulis alligator jaune bourgeon permabrass - pass
Mini Constance rose ete verso phw - pass
B25 togo ghw rouge h - pass


----------



## Dreaming Big

B25, Jonathan, rouge de coeur, GHW


----------



## Kitty S.

Summerof89 said:


> Mini roulis alligator jaune bourgeon permabrass - pass
> Mini Constance rose ete verso phw - pass
> B25 togo ghw rouge h - pass


Mini Constance is c18? rose ete verso sounds irresistible


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Mini Lindy sesame lime verso, phw - pass
K28 black epsom sellier, ghw - YES!!!
Been waiting for this classic for ages


----------



## Ethengdurst

Mini Kelly Twilly Bag Charm Rouge Vif - a heartbreaking pass. Too expensive for a bag charm. Although I’m sorely tempted


----------



## Dreaming Big

buluuuu said:


> Hi ladies and gents, very excitingly I got my first bag offer in 2021 and it is B25 Veau Jonathan Rouge de Coeur GHW!
> Ideally I would like to try it on before committing but it's impossible due to lockdown, so would really appreciate any comments on this combination (and possibly any modshot). Is there any orange in Rouge de Coeur and would it be too bright for a B25


I forgot to quote you in my reply above. I have the bag you were offered. It’s lovely.


----------



## stylemeter

Dreaming Big said:


> I forgot to quote you in my reply above. I have the bag you were offered. It’s lovely.
> 
> View attachment 4958534


It has an orange in it


----------



## belle2456

Kelly Ado Blue Nuit Clemence GHW - YES!!!


----------



## AjT

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Congratulations  can you please post pics? Those colors sound dreamy. I heard a rumor they are discussing Epsom and will only be using it for Bigger Birkin Sellier. My sister in law’s SA told her that and our SA is looking into it. In my opinion, Epsom is the only leather perfect for England or any country or state that rains a lot. I learned that the hard way. Other leathers have soaked leaving water stains ( if not wiped down immediately) and with Epsom, not so much as a drop stain on the bag. I’m not sure why Epsom gets such a bad rap but, living overseas, it’s my 1st choice in leathers. Also, as years go by, it will “soften” just the right amount while keeping its structure.  Congratulations again.



 I would recommend Chèvre , that is my favorite leather for rain or snow and mine did get soaking wet, without any damage or signs. Also my Clemence did very well, my daughter spilled a whole cup of sugary smoothie, it was covered in it, just wiped quickly and no signs of it ever happening ( it is a dark color though, raisin)


----------



## buluuuu

Dreaming Big said:


> I forgot to quote you in my reply above. I have the bag you were offered. It’s lovely.
> 
> View attachment 4958534


Yours looks amazing! I'm having second or third thoughts even about it.. Jonathan seems to be a lovely leather!
Would you say there's a hint of orange in yours? Cause from my research I notice RDC can lean slightly towards orange on togo, but RDC looks quite pure red from the photos my SA shared.


----------



## Lachirine

Here it is  its the same as this one  im in love!


----------



## iferodi

Summerof89 said:


> Mini roulis alligator jaune bourgeon permabrass - pass
> Mini Constance rose ete verso phw - pass
> B25 togo ghw rouge h - pass



Omg a B25 togo GHW rouge H?!?

I wish and hope I can get that offer!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Birkin Touch 25 Noir/RGHW - yes
Kelly 25 Sellier Jaune D’or/PHW - no


----------



## Aelfaerie

Kelly cuts:
Bleu du nord (I think?) - pass
Black - pass
Lime - yes!!!


----------



## xray

Mini lindy gold Ostrich GHW... passed as I'm not a gold fan


----------



## Summerof89

Kitty S. said:


> Mini Constance is c18? rose ete verso sounds irresistible


It was beautiful but I just can’t do phw


iferodi said:


> Omg a B25 togo GHW rouge H?!?
> 
> I wish and hope I can get that offer!


I hope you will! Rouge h is too dark for me, I prefer rouge grenat hehe


----------



## Dreaming Big

Jaune d’or??? Jaune d’or is in production?? 
[/QUOTE]


Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Birkin Touch 25 Noir/RGHW - yes
> Kelly 25 Sellier Jaune D’or/PHW - no


----------



## Dreaming Big

It is red...it has a smidge more yellow (hence orange) than rouge casaque, which I consider to be the truest red. 


buluuuu said:


> Yours looks amazing! I'm having second or third thoughts even about it.. Jonathan seems to be a lovely leather!
> Would you say there's a hint of orange in yours? Cause from my research I notice RDC can lean slightly towards orange on togo, but RDC looks quite pure red from the photos my SA shared.


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Mini Lindy sesame lime verso, phw - pass
> K28 black epsom sellier, ghw - YES!!!
> Been waiting for this classic for ages


Here she is


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Dreaming Big said:


> Jaune d’or??? Jaune d’or is in production??


[/QUOTE]
No idea, I knew it wasn’t my color when it exited the box.


----------



## Sofia Mena

Sometimes being an adult is nonsense. I just got a B30 Verso at the beginning of December and my SA texted this morning to offer me a Barenia B35 GHW. It broke my heart to turn it down since Barenia is my HG leather and has been on my wishlist for years, but my finances cannot deal with a second B/K purchase in less than 2 months. He promised that another would come around, and I'm trying to convince myself of the same. Saying no to this one hurt.


----------



## surfchick

Sofia Mena said:


> *Sometimes being an adult is nonsense*. I just got a B30 Verso at the beginning of December and my SA texted this morning to offer me a Barenia B35 GHW. It broke my heart to turn it down since Barenia is my HG leather and has been on my wishlist for years, but my finances cannot deal with a second B/K purchase in less than 2 months. He promised that another would come around, and I'm trying to convince myself of the same. Saying no to this one hurt.


Agree 10000%!


----------



## TankerToad

Sofia Mena said:


> Sometimes being an adult is nonsense. I just got a B30 Verso at the beginning of December and my SA texted this morning to offer me a Barenia B35 GHW. It broke my heart to turn it down since Barenia is my HG leather and has been on my wishlist for years, but my finances cannot deal with a second B/K purchase in less than 2 months. He promised that another would come around, and I'm trying to convince myself of the same. Saying no to this one hurt.


It’s a Hermès curse that dream bags always seem to come at the worst possible times - 
Yep being a grown up can really stink sometimes -


----------



## missfaraday

Kelly Ado black Togo GHW - I’m on the wishlist for a Kelly (I have no Kelly yet in my collection... just a B30 and a Bolide). So I said no... but now I don’t know if I made a mistake... Maybe I won’t get my dream Kelly this year. Is the Kelly Ado very hard to find? Should I call my SA and accept his offer? Or should I wait for the K?


----------



## acrowcounted

missfaraday said:


> Kelly Ado black Togo GHW - I’m on the wishlist for a Kelly (I have no Kelly yet in my collection... just a B30 and a Bolide). So I said no... but now I don’t know if I made a mistake... Maybe I won’t get my dream Kelly this year. Is the Kelly Ado very hard to find? Should I call my SA and accept his offer? Or should I wait for the K?


Wait for what you want. While similar in name, a Kelly Ado is much different in usage than a Kelly handbag and I think you’d be disappointed.


----------



## angelicskater16

I'm actually waiting for a black w gold hardware ado..... so jealous! Good luck with your kelly! 




missfaraday said:


> Kelly Ado black Togo GHW - I’m on the wishlist for a Kelly (I have no Kelly yet in my collection... just a B30 and a Bolide). So I said no... but now I don’t know if I made a mistake... Maybe I won’t get my dream Kelly this year. Is the Kelly Ado very hard to find? Should I call my SA and accept his offer? Or should I wait for the K?


----------



## chubstersmom

Summerof89 said:


> Mini roulis alligator jaune bourgeon permabrass - pass
> Mini Constance rose ete verso phw - pass
> B25 togo ghw rouge h - pass


How much does the mini Constance go for these days?


----------



## Summerof89

chubstersmom said:


> How much does the mini Constance go for these days?


I have no idea!


----------



## discussionforh

Shadow Birkin taken!
Now I am considering whether I should take the offer of Kelly Pochette in Gold GHW...
Another gold bag in swift leather in a month


----------



## A.Ali

Sofia Mena said:


> Sometimes being an adult is nonsense. I just got a B30 Verso at the beginning of December and my SA texted this morning to offer me a Barenia B35 GHW. It broke my heart to turn it down since Barenia is my HG leather and has been on my wishlist for years, but my finances cannot deal with a second B/K purchase in less than 2 months. He promised that another would come around, and I'm trying to convince myself of the same. Saying no to this one hurt.



I feel your pain. I placed an SO last year and I have been offered some bags from my wife's wish list but had to turn them down because I don't know when my SO will arrive and that I might not have the funds to pick it up.


----------



## LOA24

discussionforh said:


> View attachment 4963499
> 
> Shadow Birkin taken!
> Now I am considering whether I should take the offer of Kelly Pochette in Gold GHW...
> Another gold bag in swift leather in a month


WOW! May I ask for the price of this beautiful B?


----------



## EnaStein

B35 Epsom PHW Blue Atoll...still undecided...


----------



## missfaraday

acrowcounted said:


> Wait for what you want. While similar in name, a Kelly Ado is much different in usage than a Kelly handbag and I think you’d be disappointed.


Thank you so much for your advice, that’s exactly what made me say no... I actually want to add a stylish backpack to my collection, but the price tag has stopped me from buying this Kelly Ado, as it is almost the price of a Kelly 25 / 28 in Togo and I’m not sure if I will use it enough to justify the purchase  



angelicskater16 said:


> I'm actually waiting for a black w gold hardware ado..... so jealous! Good luck with your kelly!


Thank you so much, apparently it is being produced now, so I wish you best of luck to get it soon!  Hope it won’t be long


----------



## angelicskater16

missfaraday said:


> Thank you so much for your advice, that’s exactly what made me say no... I actually want to add a stylish backpack to my collection, but the price tag has stopped me from buying this Kelly Ado, as it is almost the price of a Kelly 25 / 28 in Togo and I’m not sure if I will use it enough to justify the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I hope my SA can find one for me! My sa said his store is only getting in colored ado but thats not my style. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, apparently it is being produced now, so I wish you best of luck to get it soon!  Hope it won’t be long


----------



## missfaraday

Yes! Apparently they are being produced also in colours, here’s a picture sent by my SA. Kelly Ado available in Bleu Frida and in Noir (both of them Clémence). Still thinking of going back to the boutique and try them on... Which one would you pick?


----------



## angelicskater16

I would without  a doubt pick black with gold hardware! But Im a black girl. It’s my favorite color for anything and everything.
Can I ask which store your at? Thanks!




missfaraday said:


> Yes! Apparently they are being produced also in colours, here’s a picture sent by my SA. Kelly Ado available in Bleu Frida and in Noir (both of them Clémence). Still thinking of going back to the boutique and try them on... Which one would you pick?
> 
> View attachment 4964057


----------



## missfaraday

angelicskater16 said:


> I would without  a doubt pick black with gold hardware! But Im a black girl. It’s my favorite color for anything and everything.
> Can I ask which store your at? Thanks!


I’m a black wardrobe girl as well, but that Frida is sooo amazing! I’m in Madrid and this is the new boutique in the Four Seasons hotel, hope this helps dear!


----------



## 3degree

missfaraday said:


> Yes! Apparently they are being produced also in colours, here’s a picture sent by my SA. Kelly Ado available in Bleu Frida and in Noir (both of them Clémence). Still thinking of going back to the boutique and try them on... Which one would you pick?
> 
> View attachment 4964057


I think the blue will be colorful and fun. I would pick that


----------



## angelicskater16

Awww so nice!!! I wish I was in Europe.  If you want a pop of color you should go for the blue. I think whatever makes your heart sing. If I were offered my black then I would jump for it but as my store is only getting colors it will be hard for me to get one in black. I have to be patient and hopefully my sa will find me one.  




missfaraday said:


> I’m a black wardrobe girl as well, but that Frida is sooo amazing! I’m in Madrid and this is the new boutique in the Four Seasons hotel, hope this helps dear!


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> Mini Kelly Twilly Bag Charm Rouge Vif - a heartbreaking pass. Too expensive for a bag charm. Although I’m sorely tempted


That’s a tough one!


----------



## cloee

EnaStein said:


> B35 Epsom PHW Blue Atoll...still undecided...


Wow this is gorgeous. I love this color, but size 30 would be the largest size I would go for. If you don’t mind me asking, which store or location is this? I didn’t think bleu atoll was available now. thanks


----------



## discussionforh

lovemylife15 said:


> WOW! May I ask for the price of this beautiful B?


Hong Kong dollars $117200


----------



## Ethengdurst

missfaraday said:


> Yes! Apparently they are being produced also in colours, here’s a picture sent by my SA. Kelly Ado available in Bleu Frida and in Noir (both of them Clémence). Still thinking of going back to the boutique and try them on... Which one would you pick?
> 
> View attachment 4964057


I pick blue frida, just because I would love to add ine in my collection.


----------



## babygenius

missfaraday said:


> Yes! Apparently they are being produced also in colours, here’s a picture sent by my SA. Kelly Ado available in Bleu Frida and in Noir (both of them Clémence). Still thinking of going back to the boutique and try them on... Which one would you pick?
> 
> View attachment 4964057



Omg so pretty! I always like pop of color on my accessories so I go with bleu frida!


----------



## EnaStein

cloee said:


> Wow this is gorgeous. I love this color, but size 30 would be the largest size I would go for. If you don’t mind me asking, which store or location is this? I didn’t think bleu atoll was available now. thanks


Size would be perfect for me - I‘m a B35 girl 
I‘m in Germany 
Still unsure about the light color...B35 is kind of a workhorse...so might be too delicate...


----------



## cloee

EnaStein said:


> Size would be perfect for me - I‘m a B35 girl
> I‘m in Germany
> Still unsure about the light color...B35 is kind of a workhorse...so might be too delicate...


That’s a valid point. For frequent use I tend to go for neutrals as well. Good luck deciding.


----------



## noegirl

Mini roulis Malachite permabrass- going to see it to decide.


----------



## corgimom11

Noir swift kelly cut PHW- took it


----------



## missfaraday

3degree said:


> I think the blue will be colorful and fun. I would pick that





angelicskater16 said:


> Awww so nice!!! I wish I was in Europe.  If you want a pop of color you should go for the blue. I think whatever makes your heart sing. If I were offered my black then I would jump for it but as my store is only getting colors it will be hard for me to get one in black. I have to be patient and hopefully my sa will find me one.





Ethengdurst said:


> I pick blue frida, just because I would love to add ine in my collection.





babygenius said:


> Omg so pretty! I always like pop of color on my accessories so I go with bleu frida!


Thank you SO much to you all for your advice. Bleu Frida wins! Here’s a modelling pic. I have brought her home after a long hesitation. Thanks again, lovely ladies! ♥️


----------



## tracybeloved

Rose azalea b30 phw


----------



## Zlllj

K28/gold/good hardware with SS21 new colour rodeo
Just got this beautie yesterday


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

missfaraday said:


> Thank you SO much to you all for your advice. Bleu Frida wins! Here’s a modelling pic. I have brought her home after a long hesitation. Thanks again, lovely ladies! ♥
> View attachment 4965807


Love blue frida! Congrats!


----------



## wearawishbone

noegirl said:


> Mini roulis Malachite permabrass- going to see it to decide.


I've seen this in person. It's beautiful!


----------



## I Love Hermes

TankerToad said:


> Birkin Touch Carmel /Tabac Camel 30 GHW


Congrats!!! She's super duper gorgeous!


----------



## I Love Hermes

jax818 said:


> Got my B30 black Togo with gold hardware today.  Turned down 3 bags in 2020. 2021 is starting off right.  I finally got offered exactly what I wanted!


It's always best to stick to what makes our heart skip a beat! Congrats!


----------



## I Love Hermes

cmkdds said:


> Have been waiting FOREVER for this... Rose Confetti K25!!!


So cute! Beautiful colour too!


----------



## I Love Hermes

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438


Congrats on this gorgeous statement bag!


----------



## I Love Hermes

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 4950865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spouse and I declined a total of 4 due to wrong color leather or wrong color of hardware and or size. Never settled and it was so worth the wait to get exactly what we ♥ wanted. I believe it was 3 BS and 1 Retourne B. or maybe it was 2 of each style we declined in December. So missed out on 1 q.bag for 2020 but our SA more than made up for it immediately entering 2021 Happy New Year my beautiful H sisters ‍♀


Totally worth the wait! Beautiful!


----------



## I Love Hermes

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B30 Rouge H Togo GHW - YES
> K28 Etoupe Epsom GHW -YES
> C24 Noir Madame leather w/ lizard buckle -YES
> B30 RdC Togo - No
> B30 Rouge Casaque No


2 quota bags and 1 C24... and we're only in January  
Congrats dear on these wonderful scores!


----------



## I Love Hermes

lovelyhongbao said:


> Berenia Faubourg 25/30 with PHW --- Pass
> Barenia Faubourg 25 with GHW --- Yes
> 
> The ones with PHW came in first, and I was about to settle for the PHW, and GHW came. Just love this leather.
> Waiting for the shipment.


Amazing! That's exactly what i'm hoping for this year. Can't wait to see your reveal dear. Congrats!


----------



## I Love Hermes

jp824 said:


> View attachment 4955380


OMG! She's soooo gorgeous! Congrats dear!


----------



## I Love Hermes

Dreaming Big said:


> B25, Jonathan, rouge de coeur, GHW


Sooooo gorgeous! Red with Ghw is a beauty!


----------



## I Love Hermes

Lachirine said:


> Here it is  its the same as this one  im in love!


Beauty! I've never seen mini lindy touch before. May i know the price?


----------



## I Love Hermes

missfaraday said:


> Thank you SO much to you all for your advice. Bleu Frida wins! Here’s a modelling pic. I have brought her home after a long hesitation. Thanks again, lovely ladies! ♥
> View attachment 4965807


Lovely colour! I hope you'll use it often.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

noegirl said:


> Mini roulis Malachite permabrass- going to see it to decide.



I would love this bag! Is Malachite back this season?


----------



## pixiestyx00

K32 Black Epsom GHW-yes! Only black bag on my wishlist


----------



## lovelyhongbao

I Love Hermes said:


> Amazing! That's exactly what i'm hoping for this year. Can't wait to see your reveal dear. Congrats!


Thank you. I posted in latest purchase thread. Here it is.


----------



## pearlgrass

lovelyhongbao said:


> Thank you. I posted in latest purchase thread. Here it is.



Congrats! She's beautiful


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I Love Hermes said:


> 2 quota bags and 1 C24... and we're only in January
> Congrats dear on these wonderful scores!



Thank you. I was hoping to get them in December but they were not offered until January 1st. So I essentially lost two quota last year and have to be extremely picky this year...


----------



## Kitty S.

I need help deciding- I have been offered a KP in swift, GHW, sesame. Is sesame too dark for KP? Most of all, I am still not sure of the swift leather. KP is offered in swift or croc without SO. Since croc is out of my price range, should I go for swift or wait for the possibility that H may decide to produce it in another leather? Does anyone know how likely that would happen? 
I have read through H clutches thread, it seems KP has come in swift for a long time, and some members like it while others worry it'd scratch or get softer... Opinions/experiences to help me make up my mind would be appreciated


----------



## acrowcounted

Kitty S. said:


> I need help deciding- I have been offered a KP in swift, GHW, sesame. Is sesame too dark for KP? Most of all, I am still not sure of the swift leather. KP is offered in swift or croc without SO. Since croc is out of my price range, should I go for swift or wait for the possibility that H may decide to produce it in another leather? Does anyone know how likely that would happen?
> I have read through H clutches thread, it seems KP has come in swift for a long time, and some members like it while others worry it'd scratch or get softer... Opinions/experiences to help me make up my mind would be appreciated


If you like the color, buy it. Getting a KP offer is rare enough and I personally don’t see them adding new leathers to the KP line up anytime soon. Swift is luxurious and the KP holds its shape just fine in any leather.


----------



## Kitty S.

acrowcounted said:


> If you like the color, buy it. Getting a KP offer is rare enough and I personally don’t see them adding new leathers to the KP line up anytime soon. Swift is luxurious and the KP holds its shape just fine in any leather.


Thanks for your quick response! Yes, at the end, if H is not going to produce KP in any other leather, there would be no point in waiting. Your vote of confidence in swift is reassuring too


----------



## LKNN

buluuuu said:


> Update: Passed, I prefer red for a future Constance.


 
(((In utter agony)))


----------



## LKNN

Dreaming Big said:


> I forgot to quote you in my reply above. I have the bag you were offered. It’s lovely.
> 
> View attachment 4958534



Obsessed-- positively stunning!!!


----------



## jp824

I Love Hermes said:


> OMG! She's soooo gorgeous! Congrats dear!


Thank you


----------



## frenchcitygirl

Kitty S. said:


> I need help deciding- I have been offered a KP in swift, GHW, sesame. Is sesame too dark for KP? Most of all, I am still not sure of the swift leather. KP is offered in swift or croc without SO. Since croc is out of my price range, should I go for swift or wait for the possibility that H may decide to produce it in another leather? Does anyone know how likely that would happen?
> I have read through H clutches thread, it seems KP has come in swift for a long time, and some members like it while others worry it'd scratch or get softer... Opinions/experiences to help me make up my mind would be appreciated



I'd definitely take it if you like the colour! It's such a rare piece that holding out for when H decide to offer it in another leather and being offered it again in a colour you like... You make be waiting for a while 

I would also supsect that it would hold it's shape and wouldn't worry about scratches too much because it's not a bag you'll be wearing every day, throwing around and filling up with things like say a B35...

Keep us posted with what you decide!


----------



## nicole0612

Kitty S. said:


> I need help deciding- I have been offered a KP in swift, GHW, sesame. Is sesame too dark for KP? Most of all, I am still not sure of the swift leather. KP is offered in swift or croc without SO. Since croc is out of my price range, should I go for swift or wait for the possibility that H may decide to produce it in another leather? Does anyone know how likely that would happen?
> I have read through H clutches thread, it seems KP has come in swift for a long time, and some members like it while others worry it'd scratch or get softer... Opinions/experiences to help me make up my mind would be appreciated


The KP in swift will be fine, just don’t overstuff it and be somewhat gentle with the handle and it should stay looking perfect without extra caution.


----------



## pinkki

Went to the store to pick up a pair of shoes and SA came with a sealed box... My heart skipped a beat when he took it out of the dust bag. Mini Constance in craie with rghw. Yes!


----------



## TeeCee77

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for your quick response! Yes, at the end, if H is not going to produce KP in any other leather, there would be no point in waiting. Your vote of confidence in swift is reassuring too


I love swift leather and agree it’s perfect for this bag and holds shape fine.


----------



## Kitty S.

frenchcitygirl said:


> I'd definitely take it if you like the colour! It's such a rare piece that holding out for when H decide to offer it in another leather and being offered it again in a colour you like... You make be waiting for a while
> 
> I would also supsect that it would hold it's shape and wouldn't worry about scratches too much because it's not a bag you'll be wearing every day, throwing around and filling up with things like say a B35...
> 
> Keep us posted with what you decide!


I will tell my SA that I will go have a look then. Thank you! I haven’t seen sesame in person yet, but yellow is one of the colors I gave to my SA. From online pics, it seems lighter than gold but darker than Jaune  ambre; hope it’s neutral and not too brown in person.



nicole0612 said:


> The KP in swift will be fine, just don’t overstuff it and be somewhat gentle with the handle and it should stay looking perfect without extra caution.


Thank you for your helpful tip! Just need to be gentle with the handle and no need to worry about scratches and oil? Since it’s a clutch, I will likely to hold it with my hand quite a bit.



TeeCee77 said:


> I love swift leather and agree it’s perfect for this bag and holds shape fine.


Thank you! I will go see the bag in person bc all the positive comments like yours Sounds like you own swift pieces. Since KP is a clutch, I will likely hold it in my hand at times, do I have to worry about scratches and oil?


----------



## Minoubouch78

B30 Barenia faubourg GHW : hell yes


----------



## wearawishbone

Minoubouch78 said:


> B30 Barenia faubourg GHW : hell yes


Huge congrats! My dream bag. Are you located in the US?


----------



## Minoubouch78

wearawishbone said:


> Huge congrats! My dream bag. Are you located in the US?


Thank you . Yes I am in the US.


----------



## Lachirine

I Love Hermes said:


> Beauty! I've never seen mini lindy touch before. May i know the price?


 Thank you  its 9600$ (around 3000$ more than the regular one)


----------



## louloujj

Dec 2020 B25 Bleu Nuit GHW and PHW: turned down both
Jan 2021 B25 Beige De Weimar GHW: Hesitated a bit at first as I already got a bag in etoupe, but it was so gorgeous that I couldn't resist!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

I Love Hermes said:


> Totally worth the wait! Beautiful!





I Love Hermes said:


> Totally worth the wait! Beautiful!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

than


I Love Hermes said:


> Totally worth the wait! Beautiful!


Thank you beautiful


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

AjT said:


> I would recommend Chèvre , that is my favorite leather for rain or snow and mine did get soaking wet, without any damage or signs. Also my Clemence did very well, my daughter spilled a whole cup of sugary smoothie, it was covered in it, just wiped quickly and no signs of it ever happening ( it is a dark color though, raisin)


Thank you so much...Clemence got too slouchy ( for my taste) after a couple of years on my bigger B so I opt for tougher structured leathers for my 35/40s. In smaller size then yes, I would totally agree. I tend to use my bags as work horses so the more structured the better LOL


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Here she is


PURE PERFECTION DARLING! Pure perfection. Absolutely gorgeous like you


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Sofia Mena said:


> Sometimes being an adult is nonsense. I just got a B30 Verso at the beginning of December and my SA texted this morning to offer me a Barenia B35 GHW. It broke my heart to turn it down since Barenia is my HG leather and has been on my wishlist for years, but my finances cannot deal with a second B/K purchase in less than 2 months. He promised that another would come around, and I'm trying to convince myself of the same. Saying no to this one hurt.


My heart broke for you. Keep us posted when you are ready for the Barenia and I am sure a lot of us on here would be willing to help you out. We could have one of our SA’s ship it to your SA. Would you be willing to share a picture of your beautiful the B30 verso?


----------



## this_is_rj

louloujj said:


> Dec 2020 B25 Bleu Nuit GHW and PHW: turned down both
> Jan 2021 B25 Beige De Weimar GHW: Hesitated a bit at first as I already got a bag in etoupe, but it was so gorgeous that I couldn't resist!


Congratulations on your Beige De Weimar. Can you possibly post a photo of your etoupe next to Beige De Weimar?


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

louloujj said:


> Dec 2020 B25 Bleu Nuit GHW and PHW: turned down both
> Jan 2021 B25 Beige De Weimar GHW: Hesitated a bit at first as I already got a bag in etoupe, but it was so gorgeous that I couldn't resist!


Congratulations


----------



## KN89

noegirl said:


> Mini roulis Malachite permabrass- going to see it to decide.



Please post pics!!!!


----------



## louloujj

this_is_rj said:


> Congratulations on your Beige De Weimar. Can you possibly post a photo of your etoupe next to Beige De Weimar?



Hi dear here you go  the leather of the B25 is “Jonathan”


----------



## KN89

louloujj said:


> Hi dear here you go  the leather of the B25 is “Jonathan”



How do you like the leather? I was offered a bag in the same leather and color but turned it down. The leather is new to me, and I was worried it wouldn’t be forgiving with wear and tear


----------



## orangeboxdreams

B30 in noir, epsom, phw


----------



## IronOak

Our SA called about a surprise birthday present for my wife. Bleu Nuit B25 with GHW. She was hoping for a K25 in a neutral along the gray and brown tones. Will see in person but I don't know if she'll take it. Would love to hear some thoughts from the community though.


----------



## wearawishbone

IronOak said:


> Our SA called about a surprise birthday present for my wife. Bleu Nuit B25 with GHW. She was hoping for a K25 in a neutral along the gray and brown tones. Will see in person but I don't know if she'll take it. Would love to hear some thoughts from the community though.


Hi! I have this bag and it’s one of my favorites. Depending on her collection I’d say this is a great piece. The navy adds dimension that blk does not.


----------



## labelo

IronOak said:


> Our SA called about a surprise birthday present for my wife. Bleu Nuit B25 with GHW. She was hoping for a K25 in a neutral along the gray and brown tones. Will see in person but I don't know if she'll take it. Would love to hear some thoughts from the community though.


Bleu Nuit with GHW is gorgeous! I think it would be a good neural, but it is rather different than a K25--no crossbody strap, and most people can't  fit a B25 on their arm or shoulder, so it's definitely a hand-carry bag. Depending on how/when she'd use it, it might be worth holding out for a Kelly.


----------



## cravin

IronOak said:


> Our SA called about a surprise birthday present for my wife. Bleu Nuit B25 with GHW. She was hoping for a K25 in a neutral along the gray and brown tones. Will see in person but I don't know if she'll take it. Would love to hear some thoughts from the community though.



Love Bleu Nuit but would hold out for the Kelly. No need to settle


----------



## this_is_rj

louloujj said:


> Hi dear here you go  the leather of the B25 is “Jonathan”


Thank you so much. They are very similar. I love etoupe but do not care for the white stitching so was thinking Beige De Weimar might be a good option. I have a Blue Indigo Birkin in Jonathan leather, you will love the leather, it has become one of my favourites.


----------



## KN89

IronOak said:


> Our SA called about a surprise birthday present for my wife. Bleu Nuit B25 with GHW. She was hoping for a K25 in a neutral along the gray and brown tones. Will see in person but I don't know if she'll take it. Would love to hear some thoughts from the community though.



I just got a blue nuit roulis. It is beautiful especially with gold


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

louloujj said:


> Hi dear here you go  the leather of the B25 is “Jonathan”


Epic Congratulations


----------



## KN89

this_is_rj said:


> Thank you so much. They are very similar. I love etoupe but do not care for the white stitching so was thinking Beige De Weimar might be a good option. I have a Blue Indigo Birkin in Jonathan leather, you will love the leather, it has become one of my favourites.



Can you tell us about Jonathan leather? Saw a bag in it but passed. How does it wear? Will it slouch?


----------



## boomer1234

KN89 said:


> Can you tell us about Jonathan leather? Saw a bag in it but passed. How does it wear? Will it slouch?


There is a thread about jonathan leather






						Veau Jonathan
					

HI, Thanks in advance i have a question here.  got a Black Birkin in Paris Flagship store. The leather called Veau Jonathan on the invoice.  i can not locate this type of leather in the Hermes leather directory.. Can anybody help?  Thx a lot




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## WKN

KN89 said:


> I just got a blue nuit roulis. It is beautiful especially with gold


That sounds divine! Do you have any photos?


----------



## KN89

boomer1234 said:


> There is a thread about jonathan leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veau Jonathan
> 
> 
> HI, Thanks in advance i have a question here.  got a Black Birkin in Paris Flagship store. The leather called Veau Jonathan on the invoice.  i can not locate this type of leather in the Hermes leather directory.. Can anybody help?  Thx a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thanks! I turned my offer down because I didn’t like the look but am always interested in educating myself about hermes leathers


----------



## KN89

WKN said:


> That sounds divine! Do you have any photos?



I’ll take some tonight! I haven’t even worn it yet! I would’ve loved this combo in a Kelly but it’s a mini roulis and I think it will go well with many outfits. It’s champagne gold as well, not the typically gold on a Kelly or birkin


----------



## xmktn

Turned down 2 C24s but took this little one home last week. ☺️ Birkin sellier 25 in etoupe and epsom.


----------



## dsrm

Kelly Danse, was waiting for a pochette, my SA convinced me this is better for me.


----------



## IronOak

wearawishbone said:


> Hi! I have this bag and it’s one of my favorites. Depending on her collection I’d say this is a great piece. The navy adds dimension that blk does not.





labelo said:


> Bleu Nuit with GHW is gorgeous! I think it would be a good neural, but it is rather different than a K25--no crossbody strap, and most people can't  fit a B25 on their arm or shoulder, so it's definitely a hand-carry bag. Depending on how/when she'd use it, it might be worth holding out for a Kelly.





cravin said:


> Love Bleu Nuit but would hold out for the Kelly. No need to settle





KN89 said:


> I just got a blue nuit roulis. It is beautiful especially with gold




First, thanks for all the feedback! 

So we went to the boutique. My wife was speechless as the shrink-wrap and dust bag was coming off. She's petite so a B25 was just right (they had a B30 to compare and it was kind of huge on her), and the hand straps can almost go to her elbow. And with a navy blue, it's very complementary to her wardrobe. So even though it wasn't the first option neutral, she fell in love with the bag and we accepted it! She's still a Kelly girl but "how do I say no to a Birkin 25?"


----------



## labelo

IronOak said:


> First, thanks for all the feedback!
> 
> So we went to the boutique. My wife was speechless as the shrink-wrap and dust bag was coming off. She's petite so a B25 was just right (they had a B30 to compare and it was kind of huge on her), and the hand straps can almost go to her elbow. And with a navy blue, it's very complementary to her wardrobe. So even though it wasn't the first option neutral, she fell in love with the bag and we accepted it! She's still a Kelly girl but "how do I say no to a Birkin 25?"
> 
> View attachment 4971298


It's beautiful! I'm so glad she liked it in person, what a wonderful birthday gift.


----------



## cravin

That’s really blue in the direct sunlight. My wife’s is nearly black but that’s the beauty of the color. Very chameleon like.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

IronOak said:


> First, thanks for all the feedback!
> 
> So we went to the boutique. My wife was speechless as the shrink-wrap and dust bag was coming off. She's petite so a B25 was just right (they had a B30 to compare and it was kind of huge on her), and the hand straps can almost go to her elbow. And with a navy blue, it's very complementary to her wardrobe. So even though it wasn't the first option neutral, she fell in love with the bag and we accepted it! She's still a Kelly girl but "how do I say no to a Birkin 25?"
> 
> View attachment 4971298


Stunning!


----------



## xmktn

wearawishbone said:


> Hi! I have this bag and it’s one of my favorites. Depending on her collection I’d say this is a great piece. The navy adds dimension that blk does not.


I totally agree. I also have this bag and don’t feel the need to have a black bag. At night, it’s black but during the day - it’s a deep blue. Blue nuit with GHW is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Rouge Casaque B30 with gold hw ... YES!


----------



## xmktn

IronOak said:


> First, thanks for all the feedback!
> 
> So we went to the boutique. My wife was speechless as the shrink-wrap and dust bag was coming off. She's petite so a B25 was just right (they had a B30 to compare and it was kind of huge on her), and the hand straps can almost go to her elbow. And with a navy blue, it's very complementary to her wardrobe. So even though it wasn't the first option neutral, she fell in love with the bag and we accepted it! She's still a Kelly girl but "how do I say no to a Birkin 25?"
> 
> View attachment 4971298


Congratulations! She is a beauty!  I’m sure your wife will get many uses out of this one. My friend - you just opened the Pandora box! Brace yourself!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Runway simone bag, vert cypress- pass (beautiful bag and very tempting)
Halzan mini, blue freedom- pass
Halzan mini, black- pass
Kelly pochette, GHW, swift, sesame- Yes! (and thanks to TPFers who had provided inputs that helped me make the decision)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> Rouge Casaque B30 with gold hw ... YES!


OMGGGGGGGG what leather????? Do tell! Love RC congrats darling!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CocoLover27

Just got a txt from my SA. 
Kelly 28 Togo retourne gold 
It wasn’t on my color preferences but I will see it in person this Saturday . 
I already have a black Kelly 28 retour
Any feedback ? Pls help me decide .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got a txt from my SA.
> Kelly 28 Togo retourne gold
> It wasn’t on my color preferences but I will see it in person this Saturday .
> I already have a black Kelly 28 retour
> Any feedback ? Pls help me decide .


Gold GHW is a must have. Period


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGG what leather????? Do tell! Love RC congrats darling!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!!  It's togo.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you!!  It's togo.


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I'm emailing SA now heeheehee This is my absolutely fav RED!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cant wait to see your new baby!!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I'm emailing SA now heeheehee
> Cant wait to see your new baby!!!!


Me too!


----------



## momoc

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got a txt from my SA.
> Kelly 28 Togo retourne gold
> It wasn’t on my color preferences but I will see it in person this Saturday .
> I already have a black Kelly 28 retour
> Any feedback ? Pls help me decide .



I think Gold is a fabulous color and with its contrast stitching is naturally more casual and better suited for Retourne so it’s kinda perfect. Are these same leathers (Togo I assume for the Noir too)? What about hardware? For me I’d have no trouble having both if they are different hardware - will be different enough for me. But it really is up to you!!


----------



## Kitty S.

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got a txt from my SA.
> Kelly 28 Togo retourne gold
> It wasn’t on my color preferences but I will see it in person this Saturday .
> I already have a black Kelly 28 retour
> Any feedback ? Pls help me decide .


What is on your list for the next bag? If K28 retourne is your request, the only thing you are not sure is the color gold, I think black and gold are sufficiently different IMO to say yes. But if you are not looking for another neutral color bag and want a pop color, or you want another style or size, then I'd pass.


----------



## CocoLover27

momoc said:


> I think Gold is a fabulous color and with its contrast stitching is naturally more casual and better suited for Retourne so it’s kinda perfect. Are these same leathers (Togo I assume for the Noir too)? What about hardware? For me I’d have no trouble having both if they are different hardware - will be different enough for me. But it really is up to you!!


My Kelly 28 retourne is black GHW, the offer is gold with GHW both Togo leather . 
I will see it in person and decide . My first choice color is Etain or Etoupe.


----------



## CocoLover27

Kitty S. said:


> What is on your list for the next bag? If K28 retourne is your request, the only thing you are not sure is the color gold, I think black and gold are sufficiently different IMO to say yes. But if you are not looking for another neutral color bag and want a pop color, or you want another style or size, then I'd pass.


My first choice color is Etain or Etoupe . I have not seen color gold in person . I’ll decide when I see it this Saturday.


----------



## olibelli

C18 Epsom Nata PHW - passed!


----------



## xmktn

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gold GHW is a must have. Period


Agreed 200%!! If it’s gold on gold - take it and run!!


----------



## CocoLover27

xmktn said:


> Agreed 200%!! If it’s gold on gold - take it and run!!


My SA just txted now if I want to pass , after seeing all the other comments . I txted her back to hold for me this Sat.


----------



## CMilly

CocoLover27 said:


> My first choice color is Etain or Etoupe . I have not seen color gold in person . I’ll decide when I see it this Saturday.


Etain and Etoupe are very different from gold. I am a cool toned lover but it I love love gold. It’s warm and fabulous. I am a neutral lover, particularly cool toned neutrals. Black is always my first choice but I love my gold bag. I would take it over etain or etoupe. For reference I also love deep neutral blues and light colours like Craie and Beton. But with a black, gold and off white bag I don’t feel like I need anything else. I wouldn’t mind having more but gold is a must for me.  And gold with gold hardware is amazing. I am looking forward to seeing your update.


----------



## hopiko

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you!!  It's togo.


Congrats!  GORGEOUS COMBO in any leather but you should double check as they have not produced RC in togo historically...only epson, chèvre and clemence.  Perhaps this is a new offering in togo....in any case/leather, we can't wait to see it!


----------



## Whiteteadrinker

My first bag offer:
C18 - Blue Electric PHW Tadelakt - pass
C18 - Jaune Bourgeon PHW Chevre Mysore - Final decision tomorrow. What do you guys think?
Ty


----------



## nashpoo

Whiteteadrinker said:


> My first bag offer:
> C18 - Blue Electric PHW Tadelakt - pass
> C18 - Jaune Bourgeon PHW Chevre Mysore - Final decision tomorrow. What do you guys think?
> Ty


Omggg I actually really love JB! I've only seen a picture of it in a calvi though


----------



## Whiteteadrinker

nashpoo said:


> Omggg I actually really love JB! I've only seen a picture of it in a calvi though


Here it is. I think its pale yellow with a tint of green.


----------



## KN89

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got a txt from my SA.
> Kelly 28 Togo retourne gold
> It wasn’t on my color preferences but I will see it in person this Saturday .
> I already have a black Kelly 28 retour
> Any feedback ? Pls help me decide .





Israeli_Flava said:


> Gold GHW is a must have. Period





momoc said:


> I think Gold is a fabulous color and with its contrast stitching is naturally more casual and better suited for Retourne so it’s kinda perfect. Are these same leathers (Togo I assume for the Noir too)? What about hardware? For me I’d have no trouble having both if they are different hardware - will be different enough for me. But it really is up to you!!



I told my SA when she asked for my wishlist, no gold. Said I didn’t like the color at all. Then she offered me a k28 retourne gold Togo with gold hw and I tried it on - couldn’t say no. Like you, I thought I wanted etain or etoupe but gold is honestly a classic, a perfect neutral. Even my sister who thinks my bag obsession is ridiculous and that hermes is overpriced and a waste of money told me that the bag is beautiful and classic - “a good buy”.


----------



## nashpoo

Whiteteadrinker said:


> Here it is. I think its pale yellow with a tint of green.
> View attachment 4973032


I actually think it's very pretty!!'


----------



## Hermes Zen

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  GORGEOUS COMBO in any leather but you should double check as they have not produced RC in togo historically...only epson, chèvre and clemence.  Perhaps this is a new offering in togo....in any case/leather, we can't wait to see it!


OOOH !!  When I saw the photo I asked about the leather. It didn't look like epsom or chèvre so asked. I was told it's togo. Here's photo.


----------



## xmktn

CocoLover27 said:


> My SA just txted now if I want to pass , after seeing all the other comments . I txted her back to hold for me this Sat.


So excited for you. Let us know what you decide and share some pics if you decide to take her home!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

I’ve seen this in person. It’s to die for. The picture does not capture the color. Although it is “jaune”, to me it looked green with a lemon yellow in it...maybe it’s an unripe lemon color?  
PS Chèvre is a great leather for a mini Constance. 



Whiteteadrinker said:


> Here it is. I think its pale yellow with a tint of green.
> View attachment 4973032


----------



## xmktn

Hermes Zen said:


> OOOH !!  When I saw the photo I asked about the leather. It didn't look like epsom or chèvre so asked. I was told it's togo. Here's photo.


Ooh-la-la!! She is a beauty!


----------



## Kitty S.

Whiteteadrinker said:


> Here it is. I think its pale yellow with a tint of green.
> View attachment 4973032


Normally I say yes to anything mysore  , but I just can't seem to warm up to JB. I prefer warmer yellow, but that's my preference. Mysore is a wonderful leather, there is no downside to it. You just have to decide on if you like the color.


----------



## CocoLover27

xmktn said:


> So excited for you. Let us know what you decide and share some pics if you decide to take her home!!


Thanks! Yes I will update and post pictures .



KN89 said:


> I told my SA when she asked for my wishlist, no gold. Said I didn’t like the color at all. Then she offered me a k28 retourne gold Togo with gold hw and I tried it on - couldn’t say no. Like you, I thought I wanted etain or etoupe but gold is honestly a classic, a perfect neutral. Even my sister who thinks my bag obsession is ridiculous and that hermes is overpriced and a waste of money told me that the bag is beautiful and classic - “a good buy”.


Yeah ! That’s what I told her too, no gold.   When she texted me that she has a K28 gold GHW retourne , I immediately texted her back if there’s other available color. For now only gold . I’ve been waiting for etoupe or Etain for Birkin or Kelly since 2019 . I’m excited to see Gold Kelly this Sat then I’ll decide.


----------



## Babypooh777

Just got my first offer everrrr...C18 in Black RGHW - exact combo that I asked for but it's in swift  My heart really wants epsom because I really love structured bags and a lot of the swift constance I looked up online look really flat, but my brain says i was lucky to even get offered one in RGHW....what should I dooooooooo....


----------



## Whiteteadrinker

nashpoo said:


> I actually think it's very pretty!!'





Dreaming Big said:


> I’ve seen this in person. It’s to die for. The picture does not capture the color. Although it is “jaune”, to me it looked green with a lemon yellow in it...maybe it’s an unripe lemon color?
> PS Chèvre is a great leather for a mini Constance.





Kitty S. said:


> Normally I say yes to anything mysore  , but I just can't seem to warm up to JB. I prefer warmer yellow, but that's my preference. Mysore is a wonderful leather, there is no downside to it. You just have to decide on if you like the color.



Thank you so much for your reply! I think i will pull the trigger on this one mainly because its such a great leather and it looks good with jeans. The color is not my dream color (Etain with PHW or Gold with GHW) but after seeing it directly, it grew on me.


----------



## this_is_rj

Hermes Zen said:


> OOOH !!  When I saw the photo I asked about the leather. It didn't look like epsom or chèvre so asked. I was told it's togo. Here's photo.


I think I remember seeing RC in togo verso Rouge H interior in another thread. Interested to see if your offer is verso.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Evelyne PM in vert cypres with phw - yes!


----------



## kelly7heaven

Hello Babypooh777,
I understand you completely, I love Epsom for the same reasons as you and so I would rather wait because I couldn't love sift.
But this is my peronal opinion.

Good luck !!!


----------



## hopiko

Hermes Zen said:


> OOOH !!  When I saw the photo I asked about the leather. It didn't look like epsom or chèvre so asked. I was told it's togo. Here's photo.


Your bag is stunning!  Congratulations!

Great to know that H is now making Rouge Casaque in togo...just amazing!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermes Zen said:


> OOOH !!  When I saw the photo I asked about the leather. It didn't look like epsom or chèvre so asked. I was told it's togo. Here's photo.


wow! Yes, that's definitely togo. Awesome.


----------



## soccerzfan

I just put in a request for this JB Constance mini as well, just didn’t know leather. I would take it in a heartbeat if it’s chèvre. Please share more pics when you get it. 



Whiteteadrinker said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I think i will pull the trigger on this one mainly because its such a great leather and it looks good with jeans. The color is not my dream color (Etain with PHW or Gold with GHW) but after seeing it directly, it grew on me.


----------



## MissIn

B25 gris perle
Sorry I don't have more specs as my SA texted this to me and I declined the offer


----------



## Poohbeary

Mini Kelly 20 Epsom Noir GHW (Yessssss)


----------



## KN89

Kelly Danse in Jonathan leather and beige de weimar - pass
Mini roulis in ebene barenia - pass
Mini roulis in bleu nuit evercolor champagne gold hw - yes
B25 in ebene togo ghw - yes

I never liked ebene honestly but when she showed me the bag, I realized it would go with almost anything!


----------



## HKsai

KN89 said:


> Kelly Danse in Jonathan leather and beige de weimar - pass
> Mini roulis in ebene barenia - pass
> Mini roulis in bleu nuit evercolor champagne gold hw - yes
> B25 in ebene togo ghw - yes
> 
> I never liked ebene honestly but when she showed me the bag, I realized it would go with almost anything!


I was the same! I was gonna say no then I saw ebene in person and I was like


----------



## DR2014

C18 in black ostrich with rose gold hardware - turned it down, not a bag for me, but was really pretty


----------



## ACTRESS

Kelly 28 Etoupe Epsom GHW - No
Birkin 30 Craie Togo GHW - No
Kelly 25 Bleu Frida Epsom GHW - Yes, very excited


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ACTRESS said:


> Kelly 28 Etoupe Epsom GHW - No
> Birkin 30 Craie Togo GHW - No
> Kelly 25 Bleu Frida Epsom GHW - Yes, very excited


ohhhhh so excited for you its such an exciting blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baglovercrystal

Kelly pochette noir GHW in swift


----------



## TankerToad

ACTRESS said:


> Kelly 28 Etoupe Epsom GHW - No
> Birkin 30 Craie Togo GHW - No
> Kelly 25 Bleu Frida Epsom GHW - Yes, very excited


I have the big sister to your new bag 
Love love love Frida !!


----------



## kosmosjade

Black birkin 25 veau togo


----------



## Babypooh777

kelly7heaven said:


> Hello Babypooh777,
> I understand you completely, I love Epsom for the same reasons as you and so I would rather wait because I couldn't love sift.
> But this is my peronal opinion.
> 
> Good luck !!!


Thank you!! I declined after seeing the bag today cause there's already a spot where it's flat and minor scratch right in the middle of the flap...I won't be able to unsee it and be happy if I took the bag..

Guess no bag for my birthday this year   back to the waiting game....


----------



## A.Ali

Lindy 26 blue marine touch. Will have to see it in person to decide if she will go home with me or not.


----------



## Whiteteadrinker

soccerzfan said:


> I just put in a request for this JB Constance mini as well, just didn’t know leather. I would take it in a heartbeat if it’s chèvre. Please share more pics when you get it.



Hi, here's some pics of my first bag! C18 JB Chevre Mysore PHW  
Also attached Verso Change Purse picture in JB Mysore from Hermes website as comparison.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Whiteteadrinker said:


> Hi, here's some pics of my first bag! C18 JB Chevre Mysore PHW
> Also attached Verso Change Purse picture in JB Mysore from Hermes website as comparison.
> View attachment 4975524
> 
> View attachment 4975528
> 
> View attachment 4975523


Congrats


----------



## Dreaming Big

Whiteteadrinker said:


> Hi, here's some pics of my first bag! C18 JB Chevre Mysore PHW


Beautiful! Such a happy bag!


----------



## CocoLover27

Kelly 28 Togo Silver Hardware -yes 

When my SA opened the box and saw silver hardware I was kinda disappointed , I thought it was gold hardware.  But when I tried it on , I really liked it and I was wearing white gold jewelry that day and everything matches. I was heaving second thoughts but my husband told me to get it because I don’t have any bags with silver hardware . There are some veins in the back leather. I guess that’s natural with the Togo leather. I’m ver happy with my decision !
☺️


----------



## Notorious Pink

CocoLover27 said:


> Kelly 28 Togo Silver Hardware -yes
> 
> When my SA opened the box and saw silver hardware I was kinda disappointed , I thought it was gold hardware.  But when I tried it on , I really liked it and I was wearing white gold jewelry that day and everything matches. I was heaving second thoughts but my husband told me to get it because I don’t have any bags with silver hardware . There are some veins in the back leather. I guess that’s natural with the Togo leather. I’m ver happy with my decision !
> ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975731
> View attachment 4975732



Beautiful!!!! And I LOVE that twilly with it! Which twilly is it?


----------



## stylemeter

Notorious Pink said:


> wow! Yes, that's definitely togo. Awesome.


Gorgeous bag


----------



## xmktn

CocoLover27 said:


> Kelly 28 Togo Silver Hardware -yes
> 
> When my SA opened the box and saw silver hardware I was kinda disappointed , I thought it was gold hardware.  But when I tried it on , I really liked it and I was wearing white gold jewelry that day and everything matches. I was heaving second thoughts but my husband told me to get it because I don’t have any bags with silver hardware . There are some veins in the back leather. I guess that’s natural with the Togo leather. I’m ver happy with my decision !
> ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975731
> View attachment 4975732


Congratulations on your new baby!! You will get a lot of use out of her - she will go with just about every outfit. Don’t worry about the PHW - there will be more.


----------



## CocoLover27

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful!!!! And I LOVE that twilly with it! Which twilly is it?


Thanks ! 
Twilly is colliers de chiens 
Rose/Bleu Roy/Ebene


----------



## CocoLover27

xmktn said:


> Congratulations on your new baby!! You will get a lot of use out of her - she will go with just about every outfit. Don’t worry about the PHW - there will be more.


Thanks!


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

CocoLover27 said:


> Kelly 28 Togo Silver Hardware -yes
> 
> When my SA opened the box and saw silver hardware I was kinda disappointed , I thought it was gold hardware.  But when I tried it on , I really liked it and I was wearing white gold jewelry that day and everything matches. I was heaving second thoughts but my husband told me to get it because I don’t have any bags with silver hardware . There are some veins in the back leather. I guess that’s natural with the Togo leather. I’m ver happy with my decision !
> ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975731
> View attachment 4975732



Congrats on your new addition!! I love your Oran charm too


----------



## nymeria

CocoLover27 said:


> Kelly 28 Togo Silver Hardware -yes
> 
> When my SA opened the box and saw silver hardware I was kinda disappointed , I thought it was gold hardware.  But when I tried it on , I really liked it and I was wearing white gold jewelry that day and everything matches. I was heaving second thoughts but my husband told me to get it because I don’t have any bags with silver hardware . There are some veins in the back leather. I guess that’s natural with the Togo leather. I’m ver happy with my decision !
> ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975731
> View attachment 4975732


 It's a great bag! Although you are the only one that counts, personally I love PHW with gold/barenia/butler etc. I think it gives it a fresh and modern look- maybe a bit less staid. But again that's me. ( and total disclosure, my smooth barenia which I got as a total surprise has GHW, which I didn't initially like ( and had a millisecond thought of turning down, but sanity prevailed! .) And now of course, I love it as well. Everything works, just go with it and use and enjoy your gorgeous bag


----------



## CocoLover27

nymeria said:


> It's a great bag! Although you are the only one that counts, personally I love PHW with gold/barenia/butler etc. I think it gives it a fresh and modern look- maybe a bit less staid. But again that's me. ( and total disclosure, my smooth barenia which I got as a total surprise has GHW, which I didn't initially like ( and had a millisecond thought of turning down, but sanity prevailed! .) And now of course, I love it as well. Everything works, just go with it and use and enjoy your gorgeous bag


Thanks! I was modeling the bag here at home and was asking my 2 sons what they think about the bag . They both like it than my black Kelly 28 GHW Togo . Now I realized that gold with silver is a good combination.


----------



## Ball

Kelly 25 Sellier espom leather in Rouge H ghw


----------



## Mimi212

KP jaune ambre phw. YES!


----------



## Miss.E

Kelly 25 Craie Epsom GHW 
Kelly 25 Retourne Touch lizard black GHW 

I didn’t see the second bag but didn’t take it because already have black birkin rghw touch and very recently black K25 Chevre PHW.

So i went with Craie instead. Hope I don’t regret the touch lizard


----------



## xmktn

Ball said:


> Kelly 25 Sellier espom leather in Rouge H ghw
> View attachment 4976072


----------



## closetluxe

My first offer ever and my very first Birkin!
Birkin 30 Rouge Casaque Togo GHW came home with me today!


----------



## lindseyhutter

First offer of 2021 and it was at the top of my wishlist - B25 gold with GHW. Obviously said YES!!!!


----------



## bootsandbags

Is anyone familiar with this bag?  My SA sent it to me today because she knows I’m all about the BF


----------



## Hermes Zen

bootsandbags said:


> Is anyone familiar with this bag?  My SA sent it to me today because she knows I’m all about the BF



I was offered this handbag a few days ago. It's a Simone. I loved the look, leather, color and it opens up nicely.


----------



## bootsandbags

Hermes Zen said:


> I was offered this handbag a few days ago. It's a Simone. I loved the look, leather, color and it opens up nicely.


Thank you!  This is super helpful


----------



## kelly1234

Miss.E said:


> Kelly 25 Craie Epsom GHW
> Kelly 25 Retourne Touch lizard black GHW
> 
> I didn’t see the second bag but didn’t take it because already have black birkin rghw touch and very recently black K25 Chevre PHW.
> 
> So i went with Craie instead. Hope I don’t regret the touch lizard


By chance did they tell you the price of the touch lizard?


----------



## aisham

Miss.E said:


> Kelly 25 Craie Epsom GHW
> Kelly 25 Retourne Touch lizard black GHW



Wooooow Touch lizard .. Have you ever seen one ?


----------



## Miss.E

kelly1234 said:


> By chance did they tell you the price of the touch lizard?





aisham said:


> Wooooow Touch lizard .. Have you ever seen one ?



don’t make me regret lol but I didn’t ask to see or ask of the price


----------



## Baglovercrystal

ACTRESS said:


> Kelly 28 Etoupe Epsom GHW - No
> Birkin 30 Craie Togo GHW - No
> Kelly 25 Bleu Frida Epsom GHW - Yes, very excited


Omg B30 craie GHW is an insane spec


----------



## avifauna

Constance 24 Epsom Noir RGHW - Yes, 12/12/2020
Birkin 25 Togo Noir RGHW - Yes, 1/2/2020

My first two Hermès bags


----------



## closetluxe

lindseyhutter said:


> First offer of 2021 and it was at the top of my wishlist - B25 gold with GHW. Obviously said YES!!!!
> View attachment 4976511





avifauna said:


> Constance 24 Epsom Noir RGHW - Yes, 12/12/2020
> Birkin 25 Togo Noir RGHW - Yes, 1/2/2020
> 
> My first two Hermès bags


Wow, what great offers!  Congratulations!


----------



## avifauna

closetlux said:


> Wow, what great offers!  Congratulations!



Thank you so much!

Trying to hit the 5 post requirement, so sharing a picture  The hardware looks silver in this lighting, but both are RGHW


----------



## momoc

avifauna said:


> Constance 24 Epsom Noir RGHW - Yes, 12/12/2020
> Birkin 25 Togo Noir RGHW - Yes, 1/2/2020
> 
> My first two Hermès bags



A great way to start your collection! Welcome to tPF and our little corner of H addicts


----------



## ACTRESS

I am in LOVE with this one! 

2021 Kelly 25 Sellier Bleu Frida in Epsom with GHW

for comparison

2019 Constance 18 Bleu Zanzibar in Evercolor with GHW


----------



## Joy_of_shopping

Birkin 30 noir sellier in Madame calfskin with ghw- yes! 

I actually turned down a B30 epsom noir phw a couple months ago due to its plasticky smell but I really love this leather. It’s got the structure of an epsom bag but with a more refined, nice smelling leather


----------



## Ethengdurst

ACTRESS said:


> I am in LOVE with this one!
> 
> 2021 Kelly 25 Sellier Bleu Frida in Epsom with GHW
> 
> for comparison
> 
> 2019 Constance 18 Bleu Zanzibar in Evercolor with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977995


Your bags are both beautiful! Your K is amazing congrats!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Joy_of_shopping said:


> Birkin 30 noir sellier in Madame calfskin with ghw- yes!
> 
> I actually turned down a B30 epsom noir phw a couple months ago due to its plasticky smell but I really love this leather. It’s got the structure of an epsom bag but with a more refined, nice smelling leather
> View attachment 4978163


We are bag twins!!! Congrats!


----------



## Fashionista2

ACTRESS said:


> I am in LOVE with this one!
> 
> 2021 Kelly 25 Sellier Bleu Frida in Epsom with GHW
> 
> for comparison
> 
> 2019 Constance 18 Bleu Zanzibar in Evercolor with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977995


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Whiteteadrinker said:


> Hi, here's some pics of my first bag! C18 JB Chevre Mysore PHW
> Also attached Verso Change Purse picture in JB Mysore from Hermes website as comparison.
> View attachment 4975524
> 
> View attachment 4975528
> 
> View attachment 4975523


Beautiful !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Wow! All of these offers are amazing! Congrats to all the lovely new bag owners! So happy to see RC in togo omgggggg
and the sellier birkins are TDF!!!!! Blue Frida is also a real winner in my book!!!


----------



## BagLady164

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! All of these offers are amazing! Congrats to all the lovely new bag owners! So happy to see RC in togo omgggggg
> and the sellier birkins are TDF!!!!! Blue Frida is also a real winner in my book!!!


The RC in Togo is beautiful but if you are remembering the deeply saturated red of the RC Clemence of yesteryear, it’s not the same.  I received an offer for a B30 RC verso RH, GHW that I dropped everything to zip over to buy because I have an older RC Clemence 35 (which I adore except for the size and which I brought with me) but it wasn’t the same deep red so I passed.  I did have the pleasure of seeing it sell a minute later to a very excited, happy woman though.  I’m happy for her!


----------



## jssl1688

BagLady164 said:


> The RC in Togo is beautiful but if you are remembering the deeply saturated red of the RC Clemence of yesteryear, it’s not the same.  I received an offer for a B30 RC verso RH, GHW that I dropped everything to zip over to buy because I have an older RC Clemence 35 (which I adore except for the size and which I brought with me) but it wasn’t the same deep red so I passed.  I did have the pleasure of seeing it sell a minute later to a very excited, happy woman though.  I’m happy for her!



I was wondering about this, I saw a couple pages back someone posted their RC Togo and I’m not sure if it’s the lighting, dye lot or leather, albeit beautiful, the red didn’t seem as vibrant as my Epsom RC. I do know that Epsom pulls color brighter, but I’ve seen RC in Clemence that’s similar to Epsom as well. Did you happen to take a side by side pic with your bag? If anyone has current season RC to compare next to previous Epsom RC would be great.


----------



## hallstat

kelly 28 retourne Craie Togo GHW -- YES!


----------



## BagLady164

jssl1688 said:


> I was wondering about this, I saw a couple pages back someone posted their RC Togo and I’m not sure if it’s the lighting, dye lot or leather, albeit beautiful, the red didn’t seem as vibrant as my Epsom RC. I do know that Epsom pulls color brighter, but I’ve seen RC in Clemence that’s similar to Epsom as well. Did you happen to take a side by side pic with your bag? If anyone has current season RC to compare next to previous Epsom RC would be great.


I did not unfortunately but if I had you would not have believed both were RC.  My older one is a true, rich cherry red with no detectable undertones.  The new one is much lighter, less saturated with a bit of orange undertone at least in Togo and the one offered to me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BagLady164 said:


> I did not unfortunately but if I had you would not have believed both were RC.  My older one is a true, rich cherry red with no detectable undertones.  The new one is much lighter, *less saturated with a bit of orange undertone *at least in Togo and the one offered to me.


oh no. this is what I do NOT want.
thx for the infos dear!


----------



## surfchick

BagLady164 said:


> I did not unfortunately but if I had you would not have believed both were RC.  My older one is a true, rich cherry red with no detectable undertones.  The new one is much lighter, less saturated with a bit of orange undertone at least in Togo and the one offered to me.





Israeli_Flava said:


> oh no. this is what I do NOT want.
> thx for the infos dear!


I agree 100% with Baglady164! The togo RC looks a lot more like my Rouge de Coeur (and even R. Casaque lipstick) then my Lindy RC clemance from a few years ago. But I cant say knows I cant say no to R.Casaque, barenia and box!   

Not the best picture but the new togo B and clemance L.


----------



## jssl1688

BagLady164 said:


> I did not unfortunately but if I had you would not have believed both were RC.  My older one is a true, rich cherry red with no detectable undertones.  The new one is much lighter, less saturated with a bit of orange undertone at least in Togo and the one offered to me.



thanks for confirming. I’m glad I didn’t request to put the new RC on my wishlist. I’m super picky about reds and it has to be the perfect big apple red which is what RC is to me! Orange undertone for me is a no-no.


----------



## DDCHA

I was just offered a B25 touch in gold with PHW and Lindy 26 Touch in Vert cypress ghw. I already have B30 gold on gold and B30 Vert Cypress ghw. Leaning towards the touch...such a different vibe from the B30 all leather. What do I do ladies??? I go in Sunday. There goes my to do list today...


----------



## labelo

DDCHA said:


> I was just offered a B25 touch in gold with PHW and Lindy 26 Touch in Vert cypress ghw. I already have B30 gold on gold and B30 Vert Cypress ghw. Leaning towards the touch...such a different vibe from the B30 all leather. What do I do ladies??? I go in Sunday. There goes my to do list today...


I think Bs in touch style are so very cool, and the "touch" is pretty visible and changes the look quite a bit. The Lindy touches are very pretty, too, but not as noticeable? If you already have a Vert Cypress Lindy, I don't know that the touch version would make a huge difference. So I'd vote B! But pictures of both, if you're able


----------



## Sofiko

DDCHA said:


> I was just offered a B25 touch in gold with PHW and Lindy 26 Touch in Vert cypress ghw. I already have B30 gold on gold and B30 Vert Cypress ghw. Leaning towards the touch...such a different vibe from the B30 all leather. What do I do ladies??? I go in Sunday. There goes my to do list today...


Touch is beautiful, I think it will be very different from B30 gold. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jssl1688 said:


> thanks for confirming. I’m glad I didn’t request to put the new RC on my wishlist. I’m super picky about reds and it has to be the perfect big apple red which is what RC is to me! Orange undertone for me is a no-no.


I wonder if RC in epsom (thinking K sellier) will still be that perfect candy apple red???


----------



## DDCHA

labelo said:


> I think Bs in touch style are so very cool, and the "touch" is pretty visible and changes the look quite a bit. The Lindy touches are very pretty, too, but not as noticeable? If you already have a Vert Cypress Lindy, I don't know that the touch version would make a huge difference. So I'd vote B! But pictures of both, if you're able


Thank you!! Yes the VC I have is a B30, so it would be a different bag, but I do think the touch part pops with a lighter color bag!


----------



## askslam

Definitely see them in person and the pick the one that makes your heart sing. B25 touch would be my vote without seeing pics. Can’t wait to hear about your decision !


labelo said:


> I think Bs in touch style are so very cool, and the "touch" is pretty visible and changes the look quite a bit. The Lindy touches are very pretty, too, but not as noticeable? If you already have a Vert Cypress Lindy, I don't know that the touch version would make a huge difference. So I'd vote B! But pictures of both, if you're able


----------



## wearawishbone

askslam said:


> Definitely see them in person and the pick the one that makes your heart sing. B25 touch would be my vote without seeing pics. Can’t wait to hear about your decision !


+1 for the b25. I’ll bet it’s stunning


----------



## DDCHA

askslam said:


> Definitely see them in person and the pick the one that makes your heart sing. B25 touch would be my vote without seeing pics. Can’t wait to hear about your decision !


Thanks so much! Definitely and I will!!


----------



## labelo

DDCHA said:


> Thank you!! Yes the VC I have is a B30, so it would be a different bag, but I do think the touch part pops with a lighter color bag!



Oh yes, I see I misread! Well in that case, sounds like you need both!


----------



## DDCHA

Sofiko said:


> Touch is beautiful, I think it will be very different from B30 gold. Good luck deciding!


Thank you!!


----------



## DDCHA

labelo said:


> Oh yes, I see I misread! Well in that case, sounds like you need both!


Yikes!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wonder if RC in epsom (thinking K sellier) will still be that perfect candy apple red???



I believe it is!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I believe it is!


Need!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

DDCHA said:


> I was just offered a B25 touch in gold with PHW and Lindy 26 Touch in Vert cypress ghw. I already have B30 gold on gold and B30 Vert Cypress ghw. Leaning towards the touch...such a different vibe from the B30 all leather. What do I do ladies??? I go in Sunday. There goes my to do list today...


I don’t think the B25 and B30 are duplicative depending on how much you like gold and how large your collection is. Other than that, the hardware changes the vibe, the size changes the vibe, and the exotic accents change the vibe.


----------



## craielover

DDCHA said:


> I was just offered a B25 touch in gold with PHW and Lindy 26 Touch in Vert cypress ghw. I already have B30 gold on gold and B30 Vert Cypress ghw. Leaning towards the touch...such a different vibe from the B30 all leather. What do I do ladies??? I go in Sunday. There goes my to do list today...


And PHW and GHW have quite different vibes on Gold. I like the touch part too.


----------



## nymeria

"Dreaming Big, post: 34321370, member: 557442"
I don’t think the B25 and B30 are duplicative depending on how much you like gold and how large your collection is. Other than that, the *hardware changes the vibe, the size changes the vibe, and the exotic accents change the vibe.*

kleider* And PHW and GHW have quite different vibe*s on Gold. I like the touch part too

+1 - What they said!!!


----------



## DDCHA

nymeria said:


> "Dreaming Big, post: 34321370, member: 557442"
> I don’t think the B25 and B30 are duplicative depending on how much you like gold and how large your collection is. Other than that, the *hardware changes the vibe, the size changes the vibe, and the exotic accents change the vibe.*
> 
> kleider* And PHW and GHW have quite different vibe*s on Gold. I like the touch part too
> 
> +1 - What they said!!!


Thank you all!!! I can't wait for Sunday~!!


----------



## DDCHA

kleider said:


> And PHW and GHW have quite different vibes on Gold. I like the touch part too.


Yes...I totally agree!


----------



## DDCHA

Dreaming Big said:


> I don’t think the B25 and B30 are duplicative depending on how much you like gold and how large your collection is. Other than that, the hardware changes the vibe, the size changes the vibe, and the exotic accents change the vibe.


Don't know how I would make this decision without all you seasoned H lovers...thank you so much!!


----------



## DDCHA

nymeria said:


> "Dreaming Big, post: 34321370, member: 557442"
> I don’t think the B25 and B30 are duplicative depending on how much you like gold and how large your collection is. Other than that, the *hardware changes the vibe, the size changes the vibe, and the exotic accents change the vibe.*
> 
> kleider* And PHW and GHW have quite different vibe*s on Gold. I like the touch part too
> 
> +1 - What they said!!!


and yes...I LOVE gold.  Have a gold Lindy ghw and kelly25 gold with phw is on my wishlist!


----------



## jssl1688

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wonder if RC in epsom (thinking K sellier) will still be that perfect candy apple red???



Fingers crossed!! RC in Epsom Sellier is gorg!! I swear this is one of the colors I don’t mind having multiple bags in.


----------



## hlavie

Kelly 25 rouge de couer phw verso


----------



## KN89

hallstat said:


> kelly 28 retourne Craie Togo GHW -- YES!


Congrats!!! Pics please!!!!


----------



## ArielS

C18 gold swift ghw - I said I’d have to pass because I’m waiting for my Birkin. My SA went quiet so I’m now a bit worried.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hlavie said:


> Kelly 25 rouge de couer phw verso


....aaaand what did u decide?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ArielS said:


> C18 gold swift ghw - I said I’d have to pass because I’m waiting for my Birkin. My SA went quiet so I’m now a bit worried.


ewph. i know that feeling. but C18 is so diff than a birkin so you had to let your SA know right?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jssl1688 said:


> Fingers crossed!! RC in Epsom Sellier is gorg!! I swear this is one of the colors I don’t mind having multiple bags in.


Ya for some reason I just have it in my head that I must have a K25 RC sellier. Period. hahahaha 
But who knows if that will happen. One can hope.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hallstat said:


> kelly 28 retourne Craie Togo GHW -- YES!


This combo is amazing!!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

avifauna said:


> Constance 24 Epsom Noir RGHW - Yes, 12/12/2020
> Birkin 25 Togo Noir RGHW - Yes, 1/2/2020
> 
> My first two Hermès bags


WOW!!! We are twinning!!!
Those 2 bags are all you need in my book!!!!!
ENjoy!


----------



## hlavie

Israeli_Flava said:


> ....aaaand what did u decide?



sorry! Yesssss! I said yes  loving the red


----------



## BagLady164

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wonder if RC in epsom (thinking K sellier) will still be that perfect candy apple red???


I was also offered a B30 RC in Epsom.  It is closer to the old RC.  One observation I’ve made in the last few years is that Togo is different generally.  It is thinner so lighter weight, dryer feeling and more mat looking than in years past.  In all colors.  I’m the first to admit that I have an absurd number of H bags which I say only because it’s easy for me to compare them and know their production years.  I believe both the tanning and dyeing processes changed a few years back.  I also think H decided to blunt some criticism of the carry-ability of their bags by reducing the weight by thinning the cut on the hides.  A color that is mat versus shiny (like Epsom and still Clemence to a degree) will make the colors appear to be less saturated.  That’s what I think is happening with the Togo RC.  IMHO.

I have to admit that I would trade a little extra weight for the thicker, glossy Togo of yesteryear.


----------



## Nerja

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wonder if RC in epsom (thinking K sellier) will still be that perfect candy apple red???



Yes it is! I purchased a K28 sellier RC and the color is perfect!  I'm now an epsom believer, lol 


jssl1688 said:


> Fingers crossed!! RC in Epsom Sellier is gorg!! I swear this is one of the colors I don’t mind having multiple bags in.



Oh wow, that is where I am.  I've asked my SA to find me a B30 in RC epsom!  My husband thinks I'm nuts for getting the same color, but I think it is beautiful.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hlavie said:


> sorry! Yesssss! I said yes  loving the red


That’s wonderful!!! Post a pic if you have some time!!! We Loooove pics!!!


----------



## Ball

Israeli_Flava said:


> oh no. this is what I do NOT want.
> thx for the infos dear!


100% agree!  I want a deep red without any undertone - just red.  I thought Rouge Casaque would be my answer but now probably not.  I don't like orange undertone.  I would rather it be a brown undertone like the new Rogue H which I got my new K25 sellier espom in - not exactly the deep red I want but I just don't know anymore what shade of Red would be the pure deep red ...... Anyone has any idea?


----------



## Ball

BagLady164 said:


> I was also offered a B30 RC in Epsom.  It is closer to the old RC.  One observation I’ve made in the last few years is that Togo is different generally.  It is thinner so lighter weight, dryer feeling and more mat looking than in years past.  In all colors.  I’m the first to admit that I have an absurd number of H bags which I say only because it’s easy for me to compare them and know their production years.  I believe both the tanning and dyeing processes changed a few years back.  I also think H decided to blunt some criticism of the carry-ability of their bags by reducing the weight by thinning the cut on the hides.  A color that is mat versus shiny (like Epsom and still Clemence to a degree) will make the colors appear to be less saturated.  That’s what I think is happening with the Togo RC.  IMHO.
> 
> I have to admit that I would trade a little extra weight for the thicker, glossy Togo of yesteryear.


What do you think how the the dye will be affected on swift?  I am asking for a KP in RC but not sure if I should.  I like it to be a true red not with orange undertone ......


----------



## jssl1688

Nerja said:


> Yes it is! I purchased a K28 sellier RC and the color is perfect!  I'm now an epsom believer, lol
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that is where I am.  I've asked my SA to find me a B30 in RC epsom!  My husband thinks I'm nuts for getting the same color, but I think it is beautiful.



You’ll love it!!! I absolutely loveee my RC B, it brings me much joy just looking at the color and now I dream of a mini Kelly in it. Never ends


----------



## jssl1688

Ball said:


> 100% agree!  I want a deep red without any undertone - just red.  I thought Rouge Casaque would be my answer but now probably not.  I don't like orange undertone.  I would rather it be a brown undertone like the new Rogue H which I got my new K25 sellier espom in - not exactly the deep red I want but I just don't know anymore what shade of Red would be the pure deep red ...... Anyone has any idea?



If RC in Epsom stays true like before, you’ll still have that option. The other reds  I find closest to RC is rouge garance and rouge vif, but I don’t believe is in production. I know some might say rouge de coeur is close but to me it has orange undertone. I wonder if SO in chèvre, how the RC would be.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Ball said:


> 100% agree!  I want a deep red without any undertone - just red.  I thought Rouge Casaque would be my answer but now probably not.  I don't like orange undertone.  I would rather it be a brown undertone like the new Rogue H which I got my new K25 sellier espom in - not exactly the deep red I want but I just don't know anymore what shade of Red would be the pure deep red ...... Anyone has any idea?


Have you considered rouge vif? I was able to get one in Togo last year so I think some colors you can snag even if they’re not in season. I went back and forth between RC and vif for years before finally deciding on vif. RC looks best in epsom IMO but I did not want an Epsom birkin.


----------



## Ball

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Have you considered rouge vif? I was able to get one in Togo last year so I think some colors you can snag even if they’re not in season. I went back and forth between RC and vif for years before finally deciding on vif. RC looks best in epsom IMO but I did not want an Epsom birkin.


I got a Kelly Danse a few months ago in Rouge Vif in Jonathan leather.  The red has a brownish undertone too ...... I can't really tell the difference between Rouge H (on espom) and Rouge Vif (on Jonathan).  They look very similar.  Both with a brownish undertone ......


----------



## BagLady164

Ball said:


> What do you think how the the dye will be affected on swift?  I am asking for a KP in RC but not sure if I should.  I like it to be a true red not with orange undertone ......


Probably good.  In my experience Swift takes color very well.


----------



## Ball

jssl1688 said:


> If RC in Epsom stays true like before, you’ll still have that option. The other reds  I find closest to RC is rouge garance and rouge vif, but I don’t believe is in production. I know some might say rouge de coeur is close but to me it has orange undertone. I wonder if SO in chèvre, how the RC would be.


I am thinking about a bag in togo leather (for my next quota bag B25) or swift leather (for a Kelly Pochette because my SA doesn't think they are producing them anymore in response (she hasn't seen one in espom for some time)).  I wonder what shade of red will be a true red in these two leather options ......


----------



## Ball

BagLady164 said:


> Probably good.  In my experience Swift takes color very well.


Thank you!


----------



## luvparis21

Ball said:


> 100% agree!  I want a deep red without any undertone - just red.  I thought Rouge Casaque would be my answer but now probably not.  I don't like orange undertone.  I would rather it be a brown undertone like the new Rogue H which I got my new K25 sellier espom in - not exactly the deep red I want but I just don't know anymore what shade of Red would be the pure deep red ...... Anyone has any idea?



Hi @Ball, perhaps you want to check out Rouge Piment. I was looking for smaller K in RC, to replace my K32 RC in clemence. My SA knows I love pure deep red, and offered me Rouge Piment in Veau Madame, and I can’t be happier ♥️ Hope you get something that you love super super soon!

ps - the watermark is my IG account


----------



## CandyCoated

Just got offered b35 gold with GHW. Love the color and hardware and but ideally wanted a size 25 or 30. I can live with a 35. Should I wait (don’t know if I’ll be offered again) or buy it?


----------



## periogirl28

CandyCoated said:


> Just got offered b35 gold with GHW. Love the color and hardware and but ideally wanted a size 25 or 30. I can live with a 35. Should I wait (don’t know if I’ll be offered again) or buy it?


Wait.


----------



## Hermeaddict

CandyCoated said:


> Just got offered b35 gold with GHW. Love the color and hardware and but ideally wanted a size 25 or 30. I can live with a 35. Should I wait (don’t know if I’ll be offered again) or buy it?


I agree with periogirl 28, wait. A birkin 25cm/30cm will definitely show up. Have you tried the different sizes of birkins on for comparison? I bought a 35cm same specs, all be it a few years ago, and had to rehome her because she was just too heavy on her own and even heavier when I had all my essentials loaded in.


----------



## chrixtabel

BK Etain Togo GHW, - turned down. I would probably buy this bag but not this year, don't feel getting like neutral color. I really want a bright lipstick red BK30 GHW, any leather type. After some research, would like to know how is RC compare to R VIF?


----------



## nymeria

See conversation above


----------



## netinvader

As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.

Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.

The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.


----------



## Ball

eiffel21 said:


> Hi @Ball, perhaps you want to check out Rouge Piment. I was looking for smaller K in RC, to replace my K32 RC in clemence. My SA knows I love pure deep red, and offered me Rouge Piment in Veau Madame, and I can’t be happier ♥ Hope you get something that you love super super soon!
> 
> ps - the watermark is my IG account


Wow, your K is sooo pretty!!! I will ask my SA about Rouge Piment.  Thank you!


----------



## BBINX

netinvader said:


> 4982611[/ATTACH]


This is gorgeous! Quite the combination of leathers


----------



## Dreaming Big

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611



CONGRATULATIONS!! That is an amazing bag.


----------



## netinvader

BBINX said:


> This is gorgeous! Quite the combination of leathers





Dreaming Big said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! That is an amazing bag.




Thank you so much!


----------



## ayc

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611


OMG!!  IT IS GORGEOUS!!  Congrats!!


----------



## jennyy

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611



Breathtaking!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Beyond MAJOR! Congrats!!! 



netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611


----------



## netinvader

ayc said:


> OMG!!  IT IS GORGEOUS!!  Congrats!!





jennyy said:


> Breathtaking!





Mr Posh Spice said:


> Beyond MAJOR! Congrats!!!



Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611


Congratulations, it’s beautiful! I’m over the moon .


----------



## Ethengdurst

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611


It’s stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Fashionista2

Ethengdurst said:


> It’s stunning! Congrats!


That's an amazing bag.


----------



## saban

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611



Just stunning!!!! I can't even put into words how gorgeous this is.


----------



## netinvader

saban said:


> Just stunning!!!! I can't even put into words how gorgeous this is.



Thank you! Same, it takes my breath away everytime I look at it.

Even the lock is rolled in alligator — it’s just insanely beautiful down to the smallest detail.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611



I die over this bag. Omg. It’s just so stunning I cannot. Enjoy it!


----------



## papertiger

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611



and _we _are _very_ excited for YOU!


----------



## netinvader

papertiger said:


> and _we _are _very_ excited for YOU!



 Thank you so so so much for all the kind words! It still feels like a dream.


----------



## Nerja

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611


Wow, Wow, WOW!!!  Your bag is so beautiful! I've never seen one in such a glorious color and skin combination! Enjoy this beauty


----------



## H Ever After

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611



Oh my, this is breathtakingly stunning. Congrats on this amazing treasure of a bag!!


----------



## ScarletAka

This is gorgeous!!! Do you mind sharing the price point?


----------



## mp4

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611



ultrs mega congratulations on this stunning purple perfection!!!!


----------



## mcpro

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611


this is the most beautiful bag  I've ever seen!!!  congratulations!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

CandyCoated said:


> Just got offered b35 gold with GHW. Love the color and hardware and but ideally wanted a size 25 or 30. I can live with a 35. Should I wait (don’t know if I’ll be offered again) or buy it?


I would decline.
I declined my offer of K32 in Noir Togo with GHW since I wanted K28. Few months down the line, I got the exact bag I asked for.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611


Woooow!!!  Stunning  Congrats!


----------



## regina_lim82

offered b25 gold ghw  & pm rose mexico rodeo


----------



## Hermesfeu

Mini Lindy Etoupe PHW - Pass.


----------



## Hermesfeu

regina_lim82 said:


> offered b25 gold ghw  & pm rose mexico rodeo
> View attachment 4983511



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## paulinamiamibeach

Hermesfeu said:


> Gorgeous bag!


 absolutely adore!


----------



## askslam

Constance 24 Rouge de coer pass (have rouge de tomato B, seems to close in color) 
K28 ebene pass (not my color) 
k28 clemence Bleu de Nord pass (I don’t like clemence)


----------



## ILQA

Ball said:


> I got a Kelly Danse a few months ago in Rouge Vif in Jonathan leather.  The red has a brownish undertone too ...... I can't really tell the difference between Rouge H (on espom) and Rouge Vif (on Jonathan).  They look very similar.  Both with a brownish undertone ......


 My brand new B Tressage in rouge piment / rouge H / rouge de coeur. The difference between them is noticeable. Rouge vif is slightly  brighter than rouge piment, between piment and casaque. I’m really hoping to be offered a K in rouge vif one day ...it’s my favourite one, a deep red with no orange and slightly more muted than casaque. If you check in the reference library , red colours family, I’ve posted a difference between these 3 in #380.


----------



## Fashionista2

regina_lim82 said:


> offered b25 gold ghw  & pm rose mexico rodeo
> View attachment 4983511


GORGEOUS


----------



## BagLady164

eiffel21 said:


> Hi @Ball, perhaps you want to check out Rouge Piment. I was looking for smaller K in RC, to replace my K32 RC in clemence. My SA knows I love pure deep red, and offered me Rouge Piment in Veau Madame, and I can’t be happier ♥ Hope you get something that you love super super soon!
> 
> ps - the watermark is my IG account


Beautiful!  Rouge piment is the truest deep red I’ve seen in years.


----------



## Daosabao

Black epsom Kelly 25 ghw. I brought it home but still thinking if I made the right decision 

I have a black birkin and love and use her to bits. She’s slouchy and had scuffs here and there already, and I love wearing it with tees and jeans. Does a black kelly look too formal? My lifestyle is very casual now (90% jeans, no heels). I always picture wearing a black kelly as all dressed up with a glam dress and high heels!


----------



## H Ever After

Daosabao said:


> Black epsom Kelly 25 ghw. I brought it home but still thinking if I made the right decision
> 
> I have a black birkin and love and use her to bits. She’s slouchy and had scuffs here and there already, and I love wearing it with tees and jeans. Does a black kelly look too formal? My lifestyle is very casual now (90% jeans, no heels). I always picture wearing a black kelly as all dressed up with a glam dress and high heels!



Don’t overthink it! Black is neutral and you can wear this Kelly casually as well. I would totally rock that Kelly with a T- shirt and jeans.


----------



## acrowcounted

C18 Violet Clair Doblis PHW. Passed, too delicate


----------



## Daosabao

H Ever After said:


> Don’t overthink it! Black is neutral and you can wear this Kelly casually as well. I would totally rock that Kelly with a T- shirt and jeans.



Thank you for your reply! I requested for a black kelly, thinking I could use it occasionally for work and certain formal occasions or days when I need a bag with shoulder strap.

However, this year looks to be another jeans kind of year for me as some of us will work from home full time, returning to office only when required. I can’t foresee any nice events coming up soon too. So now I got a bag I don’t ‘need’ (probably not yet) but I’m afraid if I return it I’ll regret it. I don’t have any other color in mind that I’ll like to request for now..


----------



## HKsai

Daosabao said:


> Thank you for your reply! I requested for a black kelly, thinking I could use it occasionally for work and certain formal occasions or days when I need a bag with shoulder strap.
> 
> However, this year looks to be another jeans kind of year for me as some of us will work from home full time, returning to office only when required. I can’t foresee any nice events coming up soon too. So now I got a bag I don’t ‘need’ (probably not yet) but I’m afraid if I return it I’ll regret it. I don’t have any other color in mind that I’ll like to request for now..


I would go for another neutral retourne Kelly down the line. Black sellier Kelly with ghw is such a classic. There’s always opportunity for more Kellys


----------



## Summerof89

Daosabao said:


> Black epsom Kelly 25 ghw. I brought it home but still thinking if I made the right decision
> 
> I have a black birkin and love and use her to bits. She’s slouchy and had scuffs here and there already, and I love wearing it with tees and jeans. Does a black kelly look too formal? My lifestyle is very casual now (90% jeans, no heels). I always picture wearing a black kelly as all dressed up with a glam dress and high heels!


i have a black b, black k, black kp, they are all super easy to wear. no more black for me but i wouldn't rehome any of my black H babies


----------



## CMilly

Daosabao said:


> Black epsom Kelly 25 ghw. I brought it home but still thinking if I made the right decision
> 
> I have a black birkin and love and use her to bits. She’s slouchy and had scuffs here and there already, and I love wearing it with tees and jeans. Does a black kelly look too formal? My lifestyle is very casual now (90% jeans, no heels). I always picture wearing a black kelly as all dressed up with a glam dress and high heels!


It all depends on you but I do wear my Kelly casually. I have a separate crossbody strap for it in black leather that gives it a more casual look. I like that it’s very light and not handheld. I wear a lot of (neat) jeans and simple tops or black leggings and simple tops.  It elevates a simple look.


----------



## Daosabao

HKsai said:


> I would go for another neutral retourne Kelly down the line. Black sellier Kelly with ghw is such a classic. There’s always opportunity for more Kellys



Thank you but I’m not really a fan of retourne for now though. Yes I love neutrals. It wasn’t easy waiting for this kelly so it adds to the hesitation of exchanging it..


----------



## Daosabao

CMilly said:


> It all depends on you but I do wear my Kelly casually. I have a separate crossbody strap for it in black leather that gives it a more casual look. I like that it’s very light and not handheld. I wear a lot of (neat) jeans and simple tops or black leggings and simple tops.  It elevates a simple look.



Thanks  yes I wear black leggings a lot too now haha


----------



## cloee

Daosabao said:


> Black epsom Kelly 25 ghw. I brought it home but still thinking if I made the right decision
> 
> I have a black birkin and love and use her to bits. She’s slouchy and had scuffs here and there already, and I love wearing it with tees and jeans. Does a black kelly look too formal? My lifestyle is very casual now (90% jeans, no heels). I always picture wearing a black kelly as all dressed up with a glam dress and high heels!


This is a great color and size. While you may not have any formal events to go to yet, it would still be easy to use this with jeans, leggings and other casual outfits. It instantly makes the outfit look put together. I have this in size 28 and I’ve only ever worn it casually. In your case the size gives it greater flexibility for evenings too. If you plan on having it down the road and only second guessing because of the situation this year, then best to keep it.


----------



## mcpro

regina_lim82 said:


> offered b25 gold ghw  & pm rose mexico rodeo
> View attachment 4983511


holy Molly, my dream bag!! congratulations!!! so beautiful!!


----------



## Daosabao

cloee said:


> This is a great color and size. While you may not have any formal events to go to yet, it would still be easy to use this with jeans, leggings and other casual outfits. It instantly makes the outfit look put together. I have this in size 28 and I’ve only ever worn it casually. In your case the size gives it greater flexibility for evenings too. If you plan on having it down the road and only second guessing because of the situation this year, then best to keep it.



Hello! Thank you you’ve hit the nail on the head. Yes I’m second guessing and feel bad if I’m gg to keep such an expensive bag in the closet until not sure when I will use it. Truth is, I probably have enough bags already. But I have this nagging feeling I might regret it if I return it. Think I will just keep it for now


----------



## Ball

Summerof89 said:


> i have a black b, black k, black kp, they are all super easy to wear. no more black for me but i wouldn't rehome any of my black H babies


Totally agree.  Same here.  I have two black B's, two black K's, a black KP, a black mini Lindy, a black Kelly to go ....... Most of my bags are black and I am very happy with my collection.  You can't go wrong with black!


----------



## Ball

Daosabao said:


> Hello! Thank you you’ve hit the nail on the head. Yes I’m second guessing and feel bad if I’m gg to keep such an expensive bag in the closet until not sure when I will use it. Truth is, I probably have enough bags already. But I have this nagging feeling I might regret it if I return it. Think I will just keep it for now


Keep it is my vote.   You will be able to use it at some point!


----------



## craielover

Daosabao said:


> Black epsom Kelly 25 ghw. I brought it home but still thinking if I made the right decision
> 
> I have a black birkin and love and use her to bits. She’s slouchy and had scuffs here and there already, and I love wearing it with tees and jeans. Does a black kelly look too formal? My lifestyle is very casual now (90% jeans, no heels). I always picture wearing a black kelly as all dressed up with a glam dress and high heels!


Just start wearing it with jeans. I wear my noir K25 with t-shirt and jeans (black or white jeans work better than blue) and mine is sombrero which has a even dressier look to it.


----------



## Daosabao

Ball said:


> Keep it is my vote.   You will be able to use it at some point!


Thank you  I’ll love to own a black kp one day too! 



kleider said:


> Just start wearing it with jeans. I wear my noir K25 with t-shirt and jeans (black or white jeans work better than blue) and mine is sombrero which has a even dressier look to it.


Thank you I’ll try soon!


----------



## Hermesfeu

Daosabao said:


> Thank you for your reply! I requested for a black kelly, thinking I could use it occasionally for work and certain formal occasions or days when I need a bag with shoulder strap.
> 
> However, this year looks to be another jeans kind of year for me as some of us will work from home full time, returning to office only when required. I can’t foresee any nice events coming up soon too. So now I got a bag I don’t ‘need’ (probably not yet) but I’m afraid if I return it I’ll regret it. I don’t have any other color in mind that I’ll like to request for now..







Maybe this stylish lady could inspire you with her smart casual outfit wearing her Kelly sellier? Photo taken from the Hermes "wildlife" sighting thread - posted by @xiaoxiao


----------



## Daosabao

Hermesfeu said:


> View attachment 4984574
> 
> Maybe this stylish lady could inspire you with her smart casual outfit wearing her Kelly sellier? Photo taken from the Hermes "wildlife" sighting thread - posted by @xiaoxiao


That’s a real stylish lady and such a nice photo! Thank you so much for sharing this  I really love all these real life photos


----------



## regina_lim82

Hermesfeu said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you dear. Just in time for Chinese New Year!



paulinamiamibeach said:


> absolutely adore!


Thank you dear.



Fashionista2 said:


> GORGEOUS


Thank you dear.



mcpro said:


> holy Molly, my dream bag!! congratulations!!! so beautiful!!


Thank you dear. Love it to bits.


----------



## Notorious Pink

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611


PHENOMENAL!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic, only discussing your 2021 bag offers!


----------



## olibelli

acrowcounted said:


> C18 Violet Clair Doblis PHW. Passed, too delicate


My dream Constance  are you in the US? Have only seen offers for these in Europe / Asia so far!


----------



## acrowcounted

olibelli said:


> My dream Constance  are you in the US? Have only seen offers for these in Europe / Asia so far!


Yes, USA. They come in batches so let your SA know.


----------



## olibelli

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, USA. They come in batches so let your SA know.


Amazing! Literally texting her as I type this. Thank you


----------



## milkinako

I've been spying TPF for awhile now, and really appreciate the knowledge I've gathered from everyone. I've been offered my first bag 
B25 in anemone, ebene, rouge h, or vert verone. It was a really really tough choice, but I went w/ rouge H with ghw. I LOVE it.
What color would you have chosen?


----------



## Kitty S.

milkinako said:


> I've been spying TPF for awhile now, and really appreciate the knowledge I've gathered from everyone. I've been offered my first bag
> B25 in anemone, ebene, rouge h, or vert verone. It was a really really tough choice, but I went w/ rouge H with ghw. I LOVE it.
> What color would you have chosen?


Great choice! I have a B30 in rouge H with ghw, LOVE it! Very easy to match everything, beautiful color but understated. I have gotten lots of complements for it too.


----------



## xxDxx

milkinako said:


> I've been spying TPF for awhile now, and really appreciate the knowledge I've gathered from everyone. I've been offered my first bag
> B25 in anemone, ebene, rouge h, or vert verone. It was a really really tough choice, but I went w/ rouge H with ghw. I LOVE it.
> What color would you have chosen?


Congrats on all these offers! Good choice! Do you remember the leather and hardware of the Vert Verone B25? TIA


----------



## milkinako

xxDxx said:


> Congrats on all these offers! Good choice! Do you remember the leather and hardware of the Vert Verone B25? TIA


Sorry, I didn't ask about the leather/hardware. But I did specifically say that I prefer ghw.


----------



## vinkym

Such an unexpected offer...b25 Menthe swift PHW - accepted


----------



## DDCHA

B25 Black Touch with rose gold hardware - YES
Lindy 26 Vert Cypress. - no


----------



## Dreaming Big

vinkym said:


> Such an unexpected offer...b25 Menthe swift PHW - accepted



I would love to see a picture of this. Menthe is a particular favorite of mine.


----------



## Jen123

You guys I am so excited!!!! I asked for my first Birkin in January and my SA texted me saying she has one for me!!! Going in this weekend to see what my first B offer is!!! I am so nervous and excited!!! Really nervous because what if it's not something on my wishlist and I don't want it?!


----------



## DDCHA

Jen123 said:


> You guys I am so excited!!!! I asked for my first Birkin in January and my SA texted me saying she has one for me!!! Going in this weekend to see what my first B offer is!!! I am so nervous and excited!!! Really nervous because what if it's not something on my wishlist and I don't want it?!


How exciting!! So happy for you!  Did you give her some options of what you were looking for as your 1st Birkin or is it just a big surprise? Don't worry if you don't like it.  You can be honest and pass.  Your SA will respect that you are willing to be patient for that first perfect B!!


----------



## vinkym

Dreaming Big said:


> I would love to see a picture of this. Menthe is a particular favorite of mine.



Same here especially when I missed out on Menthe back when it was in production in 2012? As an added bonus, I also included a photo of my bamboo mini Kelly ii that I acquired in Dec. for color comparison in case anyone else who was curious . Not the best lighting..my apologies, but you get the idea lol

ps. I don't think Hermes' lighting captures it's true color..as we all know, Hermes' lighting isn't the best.


----------



## Siha77

vinkym said:


> Same here especially when I missed out on Menthe back when it was in production in 2012? As an added bonus, I also included a photo of my bamboo mini Kelly ii that I acquired in Dec. for color comparison in case anyone else was curious . Not the best lighting..my apologies, but you get the idea lol
> 
> ps. I don't think Hermes' lighting captures it's true color..as we all know, Hermes' lighting isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 4987457
> 
> View attachment 4987458



Obviously love your bags but I'm even more distracted by your ADORABLE pup!


----------



## jennyy

vinkym said:


> Same here especially when I missed out on Menthe back when it was in production in 2012? As an added bonus, I also included a photo of my bamboo mini Kelly ii that I acquired in Dec. for color comparison in case anyone else was curious . Not the best lighting..my apologies, but you get the idea lol
> 
> ps. I don't think Hermes' lighting captures it's true color..as we all know, Hermes' lighting isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 4987457
> 
> View attachment 4987458


 I'm just here for the dog.


----------



## vinkym

Siha77 said:


> Obviously love your bags but I'm even more distracted by your ADORABLE pup!





jennyy said:


> I'm just here for the dog.



haha thanks and she was definitely the star that day! Her sweater fit last week in preparation for Valentine's Day pictures, but she's clearly a bit snug for it now


----------



## Ceeje89

vinkym said:


> haha thanks and she was definitely the star that day! Her sweater fit last week in preparation for Valentine's Day pictures, but she's clearly a bit snug for it now
> 
> View attachment 4987508
> View attachment 4987509


What a sweet pupper and a beautiful bag!  And I think I know those stairs!


----------



## Hermeaddict

acrowcounted said:


> C18 Violet Clair Doblis PHW. Passed, too delicate


Placed a podium for this last winter and am still waiting. Excited to hear they are coming out. Cannot wait!


----------



## tlilrascal

vinkym said:


> haha thanks and she was definitely the star that day! Her sweater fit last week in preparation for Valentine's Day pictures, but she's clearly a bit snug for it now
> 
> View attachment 4987508
> View attachment 4987509


such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Jen123

DDCHA said:


> How exciting!! So happy for you!  Did you give her some options of what you were looking for as your 1st Birkin or is it just a big surprise? Don't worry if you don't like it.  You can be honest and pass.  Your SA will respect that you are willing to be patient for that first perfect B!!


Thank you for the advice, I really appreciate it!! Yes I gave her specific hardware and leather and 3 colors!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

vinkym said:


> haha thanks and she was definitely the star that day! Her sweater fit last week in preparation for Valentine's Day pictures, but she's clearly a bit snug for it now
> 
> View attachment 4987508
> View attachment 4987509


The American Akita puppy is so cute. Mine is 4 now, and too heavy and too big to hold. Enjoy your time with little one, she will grow fast.


----------



## amna72

vinkym said:


> haha thanks and she was definitely the star that day! Her sweater fit last week in preparation for Valentine's Day pictures, but she's clearly a bit snug for it now
> 
> View attachment 4987508
> View attachment 4987509
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> She is sooo beautiful)))


----------



## pillsandpurses

C24 rouge de coeur with permabrass hardware 

I’ve been hoping for a red Constance for a while now, but I was thinking rouge casaque or rouge vif. Going to see and decide


----------



## cloudyc1oud

Went to pick up my watches and some twilly and rodeo today and my SA offered this lovely Pitcotin 18 in Mauve Sylvestre color and epsom leather. It is sooo lovely but unfortunately I did not take her home with me because I think I would use a lindy bag I have more often.


----------



## NervousNellie

K32 Retourne in Rouge Sellier with GHW - Take


----------



## Jen123

I am crying, got my number 1 choice!!!! SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## SDC2003

Jen123 said:


> I am crying, got my number 1 choice!!!! SO EXCITED!!!


Congrats!! This is currently my first choice too and I think I’d burst into tears from happiness. Enjoy!


----------



## Jen123

SDC2003 said:


> Congrats!! This is currently my first choice too and I think I’d burst into tears from happiness. Enjoy!


I definitely cried like crazy when she texted me, and then still teared up when I saw it in person today! Haha I am emotional over these milestones, nothing like a first B! I will send out some happy thoughts you get her too, asap!!


----------



## nymeria

NervousNellie said:


> K32 Retourne in Rouge Sellier with GHW - Take


Congrats! Must be lovely- if you don't mind, would you post a photo please? Would LOVE to see this color!


----------



## mcpro

Jen123 said:


> I am crying, got my number 1 choice!!!! SO EXCITED!!!


congratulations!! I would cry too!!!  gorgeous , waiting for my call or text, hopefully soon.....


----------



## Jen123

mcpro said:


> congratulations!! I would cry too!!!  gorgeous , waiting for my call or text, hopefully soon.....


Sending positive thoughts it happens for you asap!!


----------



## mcpro

Jen123 said:


> Sending positive thoughts it happens for you asap!!


thank you, and your twilly and the rodeo is perfect match !!!


----------



## Jen123

mcpro said:


> thank you, and your twilly and the rodeo is perfect match !!!


Thank you!!! My SA picked them out and when she showed me I was like okayyyy dead this is amazing!!!!


----------



## NervousNellie

nymeria said:


> Congrats! Must be lovely- if you don't mind, would you post a photo please? Would LOVE to see this color!



Of course! Waited for sunlight to try capturing the color in different lights. It seems closer to brown but with red undertones. Sometimes it looks aubergine. Has a vintage feel with the GHW. I’m in LOVE with this piece.Last picture taken with a colorblock card holder that has Rouge H, Rouge de cœur and rouge piment for comparison.


----------



## nymeria

NervousNellie said:


> Of course! Waited for sunlight to try capturing the color in different lights. It seems closer to brown but with red undertones. Sometimes it looks aubergine. Has a vintage feel with the GHW. I’m in LOVE with this piece.Last picture taken with a colorblock card holder that has Rouge H, Rouge de cœur and rouge piment for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990069


 Thanks so much- It really IS a chameleon color- like you said, different hues in differing light. Really lovely- I see what you mean by the vintage feel to it. Use it and enjoy!


----------



## VcaHaddict

B 25 sellier epsom ghw Craie - cannot wait to pick her up!!


----------



## stylemeter

Got offered a Kelly sellier 28 in vert jade Epsom-declined

The color is stunning but I was looking for 25 size


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Couldn't be happier


----------



## Tykhe

Kelly 25 gris etain - yes!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991051



can’t be unhappy around that sunny color!


----------



## jennyy

I think I’ve died and gone to bag heaven with this one.


----------



## Siha77

jennyy said:


> I think I’ve died and gone to bag heaven with this one.



omg is that a BF in a B25 size?!


----------



## Tykhe

Siha77 said:


> omg is that a BF in a B25 size?!


Omg!! I love it!!! Congrats!


----------



## craielover

jennyy said:


> I think I’ve died and gone to bag heaven with this one.


Congratulations! Your dream has come true.


----------



## traumamama

K25 Sellier in Etoupe Epsom with GHW ... was on the fence at first because I was expecting/hoping for a pop of color, but this is such a classic I had to say yes!


----------



## mibonbon

K25 Noir GHW: passed
B25 Etain GHW: passed
B25 Craie GHW: passed

waiting for bright colors


----------



## aisham

mibonbon said:


> K25 Noir GHW: passed
> B25 Etain GHW: passed
> B25 Craie GHW: passed
> 
> waiting for bright colors



I've noticed that a lot of classic colors are offered / in stock lately . I am waiting for a bright color too .


----------



## jennyy

Siha77 said:


> omg is that a BF in a B25 size?!


 
YES!


----------



## jennyy

kleider said:


> Congratulations! Your dream has come true.



YES! You have a good memory. Thank you for all your advice.  I really didn't think it was going to happen, but I really lucked out.


----------



## Siha77

jennyy said:


> YES!



Amazing holy grail! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

I


Flaka1 said:


> Yes that’s exactly it.  blue atoll! Fell in love with the color. I’m very undecided


Blue atoll is to die for. I was offered a bag in blue atoll a few years ago but decided for a red one as I thought it would be less sensitive. I still dream about blue atoll to this day and kind of regret not getting it. I feel that blue atoll is harder to get or at least in my region (Europe).


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

jennyy said:


> I think I’ve died and gone to bag heaven with this one.


Love it!!!


----------



## mcpro

mibonbon said:


> K25 Noir GHW: passed
> B25 Etain GHW: passed
> B25 Craie GHW: passed
> 
> waiting for bright colors


OMG!!! im waiting for classic


----------



## lovelyhongbao

jennyy said:


> I think I’ve died and gone to bag heaven with this one.


Congrats for getting the dream bag. We are twins now. 



I also got the BF mini Halzan, waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## nylrehs

in store? wow have been searching for those and can't seem to find! lucky you 




mibonbon said:


> K25 Noir GHW: passed
> B25 Etain GHW: passed
> B25 Craie GHW: passed
> 
> waiting for bright colors


----------



## xmktn

netinvader said:


> As I told Ryan (the most amazing SA at San Francisco) —Gurl, I’m shook.
> 
> Here’s the bag of my dreams. Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> The photos barely do it justice. And yes, I was actually shaking I was so excited.
> 
> View attachment 4982611


I’m floored!!!! Someone - please pull me to the side of the road!     Congratulations!!


----------



## xmktn

regina_lim82 said:


> offered b25 gold ghw  & pm rose mexico rodeo
> View attachment 4983511


I will take gold in anything! Gorgeous!


----------



## omgnutella

Nata Lindy 26 GHW, can anyone advise if its a good choice to take up the offer?


----------



## mibonbon

aisham said:


> I've noticed that a lot of classic colors are offered / in stock lately . I am waiting for a bright color too .


Indeed! I have enough neutrals...it’s time for some bright fun colors for spring


----------



## mibonbon

mcpro said:


> OMG!!! im waiting for classic


Hope you get it soon!❤️


----------



## mibonbon

nylrehs said:


> in store? wow have been searching for those and can't seem to find! lucky you


Thank you! Would feel “luckier” if my SA would just offer me some bright fun colors


----------



## icydipndots

K28 noir epsom ghw 

my first Hermes!


----------



## nymeria

icydipndots said:


> K28 noir epsom ghw
> 
> my first Hermes!


Congrats! A beautiful classic "first"


----------



## jennyy

lovelyhongbao said:


> Congrats for getting the dream bag. We are twins now.
> View attachment 4994285
> 
> 
> I also got the BF mini Halzan, waiting for it to arrive.


Congrats on your BF mini halzan, bag twin!!! You must share when it arrives!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

traumamama said:


> K25 Sellier in Etoupe Epsom with GHW ... was on the fence at first because I was expecting/hoping for a pop of color, but this is such a classic I had to say yes!
> 
> View attachment 4993237


Super Classic could never say no to that baby!!!!! Love it!


----------



## MissApple

icydipndots said:


> K28 noir epsom ghw
> 
> my first Hermes!


 Congratulations!! That’s my next dream bag!!


----------



## mursepurse

B30 Etoupe Clemence PHW


----------



## cheeks6

K32 Sellier Epsom noir GHW - offered mid Dec - passed as the rigidity felt awkward for me personally though I appreciate many people love/ prefer it.

K32 Retourne Togo noir GHW - offered this week Feb 21 - My wish list was for this spec in a K28. Snapped it up!! super pleased as it has minimal veining.


----------



## BBINX

Mini Lindy in Etoupe PHW: pass
Birkin 25 Vert Verone/Rose Lipstick Novillo PHW: pass 
Mini Lindy Vert Bosphore swift GHW: Yes


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

BBINX said:


> Mini Lindy in Etoupe PHW: pass
> Birkin 25 Vert Verone/Rose Lipstick Novillo PHW: pass
> Mini Lindy Vert Bosphore swift GHW: Yes


Do I read it correctly that you were offered a B25 verso? Do you know if that was a SO that wasn't picked up or are B25 in verso now become more regular?
I've never seen a Mini Lindy in real life, it's not common in my region - but yours sounds lovely.


----------



## corgimom11

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Do I read it correctly that you were offered a B25 verso? Do you know if that was a SO that wasn't picked up or are B25 in verso now become more regular?
> I've never seen a Mini Lindy in real life, it's not common in my region - but yours sounds lovely.



The b25 verso in that color combo has been offered recently non SO. I was offered that exact one in November.


----------



## BBINX

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Do I read it correctly that you were offered a B25 verso? Do you know if that was a SO that wasn't picked up or are B25 in verso now become more regular?
> I've never seen a Mini Lindy in real life, it's not common in my region - but yours sounds lovely.


The B25 was not a special order. I would have snapped it up given the leather, but my B30 verso I felt was a similar exterior color.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Great thanks for letting me know. Is there any overview of colors that come as verso in B and K? Are B verso now offered worldwide or does it depend on the region of the store? I'm asking since I wonder whether it's easier to be offered a verso than order and wait for a SO which has no other special specifications except for the inner colour.


----------



## acrowcounted

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Great thanks for letting me know. Is there any overview of colors that come as verso in B and K? Are B verso now offered worldwide or does it depend on the region of the store? I'm asking since I wonder whether it's easier to be offered a verso than order and wait for a SO which has no other special specifications except for the inner colour.


A good trick is to watch this thread and/or reseller pages on IG to get an idea of current offerings. If you’re interested in a verso, let your SA know. They’re still pretty rare though.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBINX said:


> Mini Lindy in Etoupe PHW: pass
> Birkin 25 Vert Verone/Rose Lipstick Novillo PHW: pass
> Mini Lindy Vert Bosphore swift GHW: Yes


The B25 Verso is so beautiful! My friend just got this spec.
Congrats on the lindy though.... that combo is DEADLY!!!!!


----------



## siyamapi

Kelly pochette gold GHW in swift YES!


----------



## De sac

B30 etain epsom rghw - pass. Beautiful bag but leather not for me


----------



## kate0820

B30 Etoupe Togo ghw- YES YES


----------



## cloudyc1oud

kate0820 said:


> B30 Etoupe Togo ghw- YES YES



Ooh. Congratulations! Very beautiful. Couldn’t see any vertical vein. You got a very perfect one.


----------



## siyamapi

Another SA
Kelly Danse 3C ostrach ghw pass
Kelly 28 noir+indigo epsom ghw pass


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Birkin sellier 25 noir GHW.  My podium order was the same bag with PHW, but according to SM the previous two PO seasons have all been cancelled due to covid.  She has offered me 25 noir Togo with PHW. This will be my last bag for this year though and I find that I don’t reach for my 1 GHW bag as much as my other bags.  Should I hold out or grab the regular birkin? Is it harder to get the sellier version at the moment?


----------



## askslam

if GHW is a dealbreaker for you and you prefer PHW, then wait for your dream bag with the specs you want especially since your other bag that’s GHW it seems like you don’t use as often due to the Hardware. Hermes is about patience. Your dream bag will eventually come.


----------



## A.Ali

24/24 size 29 in Etoupe with gold hardware. I had to convince my sister in law to say yes to this bag. I have never imagined that I needed to convince anyone to buy an Etoupe bag with gold hardware since this is usually a dream combo where we live.


----------



## aisham

A.Ali said:


> 24/24 size 29 in Etoupe with gold hardware. I had to convince my sister in law to say yes to this bag. I have never imagined that I needed to convince anyone to buy an Etoupe bag with gold hardware since this is usually a dream combo where we live.


Wow amazing bag , I saw one and it was beautiful . I have never been a fan of Etoupe  , and now I am not a fan of GHW ( 90% of my bags are in GHW ). I hope she liked it after all ? I want to add 24/24 to my collection soon .


----------



## tracybeloved

Still deciding between:

Rose Mexico togo phw b25
Magnolia verso capucine b25 phw novillo
Gold ghw togo b25


----------



## LOA24

tracybeloved said:


> Still deciding between:
> 
> Rose Mexico togo phw b25
> Magnolia verso capucine b25 phw novillo
> Gold ghw togo b25


OMG!! The first two are my DREAM


----------



## NervousNellie

tracybeloved said:


> Still deciding between:
> 
> Rose Mexico togo phw b25
> Magnolia verso capucine b25 phw novillo
> Gold ghw togo b25


great choices!


----------



## LKNN

tracybeloved said:


> Still deciding between:
> 
> Rose Mexico togo phw b25
> Magnolia verso capucine b25 phw novillo
> Gold ghw togo b25



Congrats on the offers. Do you have photos of option #2 you could share by chance?


----------



## DreamingPink

tracybeloved said:


> Still deciding between:
> 
> Rose Mexico togo phw b25
> Magnolia verso capucine b25 phw novillo
> Gold ghw togo b25


3!!


----------



## olibelli

tracybeloved said:


> Still deciding between:
> 
> Rose Mexico togo phw b25
> Magnolia verso capucine b25 phw novillo
> Gold ghw togo b25


My friend has #2 and it's a dream bag! It's surprisingly versatile and really beautiful.


----------



## corgimom11

gold constance cartable phw - pass


----------



## askslam

Great offers! Can’t wait to hear your verdict and see your new beautiful B. 



tracybeloved said:


> Still deciding between:
> 
> Rose Mexico togo phw b25
> Magnolia verso capucine b25 phw novillo
> Gold ghw togo b25


----------



## xmktn

tracybeloved said:


> Still deciding between:
> 
> Rose Mexico togo phw b25
> Magnolia verso capucine b25 phw novillo
> Gold ghw togo b25


Wow!!   I wish I have your problem.


----------



## A.Ali

aisham said:


> Wow amazing bag , I saw one and it was beautiful . I have never been a fan of Etoupe  , and now I am not a fan of GHW ( 90% of my bags are in GHW ). I hope she liked it after all ? I want to add 24/24 to my collection soon .



It's a very beautiful and versatile bag. I find it a mix between Kelly and Birkin. I think the new mini size makes this bag even more attractive.

Regarding Etoupe I think it's the 2nd best natural color after gold and what I like about it is the contrast stitching which only comes on these two colors. 

If you want to fall in love with Etoupe I would suggest seeing it on either swift or chevre.


----------



## lvstratus

B25 sellier Vert Criquet. I'm over the moon


----------



## kelly7heaven

Oh what a stunning offer !! Congratulations


----------



## kelly7heaven

I would love to see photos !


----------



## corgimom11

k28 epsom sellier vert de gris phw - pass
mini bolide chevre lime phw - pass


----------



## jp824

I was offered:
1. Mini kelly picnic in white swift -   
2. Noir 18 Touch Picotin - passed


----------



## WKN

corgimom11 said:


> gold constance cartable phw - pass


This is a rare one! Would have love to see one in person - must be beautiful!


----------



## corgimom11

WKN said:


> This is a rare one! Would have love to see one in person - must be beautiful!



yes, I didn't see it in person since I just got a really nice constance last month and am waiting for the right kelly bag to come along. I should have asked what leather it was - it was smoother for sure and did look really special in the pictures. it looked like butler to me but i don't want to misspeak since my SA didn't disclose lol.


----------



## hopiko

traumamama said:


> K25 Sellier in Etoupe Epsom with GHW ... was on the fence at first because I was expecting/hoping for a pop of color, but this is such a classic I had to say yes!
> 
> View attachment 4993237


This is such an amazing, chic, wearable classic..here is no way you could pass it up!  Your next will be a POP!  Congrats!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

jp824 said:


> I was offered:
> 1. Mini kelly picnic in white swift -
> 2. Noir 18 Touch Picotin - passed


Mini Kelly Picnic - that sounds so dreamy. Would you mind sharing a picture and the price with us? I always wondered how much of a premium it is to go for a picnic


----------



## jp824

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Mini Kelly Picnic - that sounds so dreamy. Would you mind sharing a picture and the price with us? I always wondered how much of a premium it is to go for a picnic


Thank you! I posted detailed pics of the kelly picnic in a separate thread.


----------



## wearawishbone

Went in to see another bag today and my amazing SA brings out this little beauty.......jaw on the floor. Kelly 25 in Veau Butler leather. It is simply stunning. Over the moon with this one. Anyone know more about this leather-not an abundance I have found.


----------



## craielover

wearawishbone said:


> Went in to see another bag today and my amazing SA brings out this little beauty.......jaw on the floor. Kelly 25 in Veau Butler leather. It is simply stunning. Over the moon with this one. Anyone know more about this leather-not an abundance I have found.


Congratulations! I have Constance mini in butler. I use it in the same way I use my other constance and so far very pleased how it has turned out. Minimal to none scratches, just be more careful when you open the buckle.


----------



## wearawishbone

kleider said:


> Congratulations! I have Constance mini in butler. I use it in the same way I use my other constance and so far very pleased how it has turned out. Minimal to none scratches, just be more careful when you open the buckle.


Thank you! Great feedback and makes me feel good about using it more frequently ☺️


----------



## nymeria

wearawishbone said:


> Went in to see another bag today and my amazing SA brings out this little beauty.......jaw on the floor. Kelly 25 in Veau Butler leather. It is simply stunning. Over the moon with this one. Anyone know more about this leather-not an abundance I have found.


Congratulations!! What a stunning bag. I can only contribute a bit- I have a butler bastia of all things ( who knew??) and its great. Bounces around in my bag and has done fine ( although I DO try to put it in the little inside panels). I would adore a bag in this leather, so if yours ever needs a vacation.......  Wear it and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## wearawishbone

nymeria said:


> Congratulations!! What a stunning bag. I can only contribute a bit- I have a butler bastia of all things ( who knew??) and its great. Bounces around in my bag and has done fine ( although I DO try to put it in the little inside panels). I would adore a bag in this leather, so if yours ever needs a vacation.......  Wear it and enjoy it in good health.


Aww thank you and I love this story  I'm excited to use her. You'll be the first to know if a vacation gets booked hehehehe


----------



## tracybeloved

Requested for magnolia 
Now waiting *fingers crossed*


----------



## tpm1224

I got my first offer yesterday:

gold touch picotin 22.

As pretty as it was I passed as I was interested in either a picotin 18 or Evelyn Pm. Went home with the Evelyn pm.


----------



## Ethengdurst

wearawishbone said:


> Went in to see another bag today and my amazing SA brings out this little beauty.......jaw on the floor. Kelly 25 in Veau Butler leather. It is simply stunning. Over the moon with this one. Anyone know more about this leather-not an abundance I have found.


Gorgeous!


----------



## surfer

tracybeloved said:


> Requested for magnolia
> Now waiting *fingers crossed*


Which bag dear?


----------



## mp4

kleider said:


> Congratulations! I have Constance mini in butler. I use it in the same way I use my other constance and so far very pleased how it has turned out. Minimal to none scratches, just be more careful when you open the buckle.



This is dreamy!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

B25/ Orstrich / GA+RT /RGHW   
horseshoe stamp


----------



## cravin

Orangefanatic said:


> B25/ Orstrich / GA+RT /RGHW
> horseshoe stamp
> 
> View attachment 5004010



Enjoy. Getting an SO you love without having to wait is the best.


----------



## workinforthebirkin

B35 Vert de Gris Togo PHW - pass
B35 Bleu Nuit Togo GHW - yes!


----------



## Mac.applegirl89

tpm1224 said:


> I got my first offer yesterday:
> 
> gold touch picotin 22.
> 
> As pretty as it was I passed as I was interested in either a picotin 18 or Evelyn Pm. Went home with the Evelyn pm.


Congrats on the Evelyn pm!!! Would you mind sharing your SA info for the picotin 22? 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

My first store offer that hubby & SA secretly planned 

B30, Cognac in Ostrich with GHW - Yes yes yes!


----------



## partialtopink

NervousNellie said:


> Of course! Waited for sunlight to try capturing the color in different lights. It seems closer to brown but with red undertones. Sometimes it looks aubergine. Has a vintage feel with the GHW. I’m in LOVE with this piece.Last picture taken with a colorblock card holder that has Rouge H, Rouge de cœur and rouge piment for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990069


STUNNING STUNNING!! This color is on my wishlist too. My first choice is Chocolat, but this is a beautiful chameleon brown!


----------



## cravin

ilamoresoave99 said:


> My first store offer that hubby & SA secretly planned
> 
> B30, Cognac in Ostrich with GHW - Yes yes yes!



As a husband speaking, he did well


----------



## H Ever After

ilamoresoave99 said:


> My first store offer that hubby & SA secretly planned
> 
> B30, Cognac in Ostrich with GHW - Yes yes yes!



Congrats!!! Great to know that cognac is around - one of my dream ostrich colors. I’d love to see pics if you don’t mind!


----------



## xsimplicity

K28 Sellier black epsom GHW - YES!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ilamoresoave99 said:


> My first store offer that hubby & SA secretly planned
> 
> B30, Cognac in Ostrich with GHW - Yes yes yes!


WOW! That's a dreamy one!!! Do show us!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orangefanatic said:


> B25/ Orstrich / GA+RT /RGHW
> horseshoe stamp
> 
> View attachment 5004010


Truly stunning and even better with the RGHW! Congrats dear!!!


----------



## dollardancingdoll

Mini evelyne in bleu orage/bleu brume


----------



## LuxChic

corgimom11 said:


> gold constance cartable phw - pass


 Oh i would LOVE to see this. I did not know they were still making them. Are you in the US?


----------



## corgimom11

LuxChic said:


> Oh i would LOVE to see this. I did not know they were still making them. Are you in the US?



Yep, I am US based. I would have been tempted to look at it, it looked lovely in the pictures I received from my SA, but I just got the C in my profile picture in January so I am pretty happy with that at the moment!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Orangefanatic said:


> B25/ Orstrich / GA+RT /RGHW
> horseshoe stamp
> 
> View attachment 5004010



Faaaaaaabulous!!!!!


----------



## Podoyogurt

Got my first offer after 30 days, B25 Gold/PHW, Togo, but I rejected it as I wanted to wait for GHW. Oh well a bag will come eventually


----------



## Solday

Roulis in croco - pass
kelly Cut in blue croco -pass (I have exactly the same in orange poppy)
kelly Danse - yes please


----------



## SDC2003

Podoyogurt said:


> Got my first offer after 30 days, B25 Gold/PHW, Togo, but I rejected it as I wanted to wait for GHW. Oh well a bag will come eventually


Oh my word. This is the exact combo I’ve been wanting for so long. Hope you get your first choice!


----------



## uvasunny

I have an offer for Kelly 32 Blue Nuit/PHW, Togo.  I wanted Blue Nuit/GHW....  Should I get it?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

uvasunny said:


> I have an offer for Kelly 32 Blue Nuit/PHW, Togo.  I wanted Blue Nuit/GHW....  Should I get it?


Hardware is very important to me so I would have to pass and wait for the right spec. GL dear!


----------



## Dreaming Big

I have this bag. It’s very easy to wear and, with PHW, fits the “luxury casual” idea. GHW with bleu nuit is a whole different look, so it depends on what you are going for. GHW is more polished, almost. 


uvasunny said:


> I have an offer for Kelly 32 Blue Nuit/PHW, Togo.  I wanted Blue Nuit/GHW....  Should I get it?


----------



## xmktn

uvasunny said:


> I have an offer for Kelly 32 Blue Nuit/PHW, Togo.  I wanted Blue Nuit/GHW....  Should I get it?


Blue nuit on gold is absolutely dreamy!  I suggest you wait if your heart is set on gold. I was actually the opposite of you; was waiting for blue nuit with phw but was offered in ghw. However, I decided to take it even before my SA had a chance to pull the bag completely out of the bag.


----------



## circusfairy

Craie B25 in GHW - Almost perfect but I think I will wait out for RGHW!


----------



## DR2014

uvasunny said:


> I have an offer for Kelly 32 Blue Nuit/PHW, Togo.  I wanted Blue Nuit/GHW....  Should I get it?


I have always wanted that combo, I mostly dress casually, and I always thought it would look great with jeans and blazers, etc. But you should wait if you think you might regret it.


----------



## NervousNellie

Dreaming Big said:


> I have this bag. It’s very easy to wear and, with PHW, fits the “luxury casual” idea. GHW with bleu nuit is a whole different look, so it depends on what you are going for. GHW is more polished, almost.



I second this! Feels like the hw changes the look a lot and it ultimately depends on what you want. I’d love a bag in bleu nuit but don’t care much about the hw.


----------



## cravin

uvasunny said:


> I have an offer for Kelly 32 Blue Nuit/PHW, Togo.  I wanted Blue Nuit/GHW....  Should I get it?



We aren’t as hung up on hardware and the wife’s BN Birkin has PHW while her Black B is GHW. The gold looks more classic while the palladium looks more modern. That being said, she can match either bag with whatever she wishes, but the bag is too expensive for you to settle. If your heart is set on gold, wait for gold.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

B25 rouge H PHW.    Pass
B25 vert de Gris PHW. Pass


----------



## uvasunny

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hardware is very important to me so I would have to pass and wait for the right spec. GL dear!


Thank you for your insights~!


----------



## uvasunny

Dreaming Big said:


> I have this bag. It’s very easy to wear and, with PHW, fits the “luxury casual” idea. GHW with bleu nuit is a whole different look, so it depends on what you are going for. GHW is more polished, almost.


Ah! Thank you.  your comments are very helpful.


----------



## cclv.1

Just began my H journey 2 months ago and got my first offer! Birkin 25 Epsom sellier gold with gold hardware!! Just received this beauty yesterday.


----------



## Summerof89

Kelly 28 Retourne Rouge H GHW - Pass


----------



## nymeria

Seems there is a lot of Rouge H lately ( all to the good!) What leather was this in? Thanks


----------



## Summerof89

nymeria said:


> Seems there is a lot of Rouge H lately ( all to the good!) What leather was this in? Thanks


Evercolor


----------



## Bereal

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Couldn't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991051


WoW beautiful bag


----------



## Bereal

wearawishbone said:


> Went in to see another bag today and my amazing SA brings out this little beauty.......jaw on the floor. Kelly 25 in Veau Butler leather. It is simply stunning. Over the moon with this one. Anyone know more about this leather-not an abundance I have found.


Gorgeous bag


----------



## h.cc.lover

Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks


----------



## nashpoo

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks


I would pass since I'm not a huge purple fan, and it wouldn't work well with my wardrobe. Only get it if you love and can see yourself using it.


----------



## cloee

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks


If it’s not a color you wanted, no matter how hot or sought after it is, you would always still want a neutral. I would pass if that was me. Only get it if you like it and see yourself using it. It would be good to see it in person if you wanted to give it a chance. Good luck deciding.


----------



## nymeria

I'm loath to give advice, but I don't like someone telling me to "*do my research" and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". *Sounds a bit like pressure to me; just because everyone else wants it ( and it looks great on them) doesn't mean its right for you. Stick with what you want and you'll be much happier in the end.


----------



## Egel

@h.cc.lover what everybody else already said: do you want to work with the bag or would you rather wait for a bag that you know works for you?


----------



## Notorious Pink

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks



I agree with what everyone else has said - of course it has to work for you - but from the SAs perspective, she knows she can easily sell it to someone else and is trying to be helpful. Anemone is very popular (maybe not THE hottest, but definitely sought after). Personally I can’t wear much purple and I love anemone.

Absolutely don’t accept it if it’s not for you or you don’t want it, but it is a popular combo.


----------



## juzdin

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks



As with a lot of other things in life, if you can't say ABSOLUTELY YES to it, then it's a no! Especially when it is this amount of money. It could be a bit different if money is not a concern to you though.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks


You mention that you were shocked by the colour which to me is a big alarm bell.
It doesn't matter if its the 'Hottest colour' and 'everyone wants it' If its not YOUR colour it should be a NO!
I personally love deep dark purple colours like Raisin and Prune but loathe Anemone and Iris-I find them way too bright and just wouldn't wear them.
WAIT-if you buy this bag I doubt you'll learn to love it.


----------



## LKNN

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks



with H, those who wait win.


----------



## wearawishbone

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks


I feel like Anemone can definitely be a neutral. Which leather is it? Sounds like a gorgeous combo. Agree w above though, if it doesn't speak to you, pass.


----------



## odette57

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks


Did you see it in person and got "shocked" by the color?  I feel like anemone looks brighter in pictures than in person.  I have an anemone and I don't have problems incorporating it in my very neutral wardrobe.


----------



## acrowcounted

Today...
C18 Epsom Etoupe PHW
C18 Epsom Gold PHW
C18 Swift Noir RGHW
C18 Swift Noir Marble HW
C18 Ostrich Noir PHW
C18 Ostrich Parchment RGHW
Kelly Ado Togo Noir PHW
Kelly Cut Swift Noir GHW
B25 Togo Gold PHW
B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW

...declined all for various reasons


----------



## Chrismin

acrowcounted said:


> Today...
> C18 Epsom Etoupe PHW
> C18 Epsom Gold PHW
> C18 Swift Noir RGHW
> C18 Swift Noir Marble HW
> C18 Ostrich Noir PHW
> C18 Ostrich Parchment RGHW
> Kelly Ado Togo Noir PHW
> Kelly Cut Swift Noir GHW
> B25 Togo Gold PHW
> B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> ...declined all for various reasons


wow ! what offers!


----------



## cravin

acrowcounted said:


> Today...
> C18 Epsom Etoupe PHW
> C18 Epsom Gold PHW
> C18 Swift Noir RGHW
> C18 Swift Noir Marble HW
> C18 Ostrich Noir PHW
> C18 Ostrich Parchment RGHW
> Kelly Ado Togo Noir PHW
> Kelly Cut Swift Noir GHW
> B25 Togo Gold PHW
> B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> ...declined all for various reasons



heck of a shipment. Good willpower


----------



## img

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks


The fact that you came here to get opinions tells me you should say no.  At this price point, you want to love the bag. If you don't love it, and it sounds like you don't, then pass.  This is someone else's dream bag.  Good luck!


----------



## Ceeje89

acrowcounted said:


> Today...
> C18 Epsom Etoupe PHW
> C18 Epsom Gold PHW
> C18 Swift Noir RGHW
> C18 Swift Noir Marble HW
> C18 Ostrich Noir PHW
> C18 Ostrich Parchment RGHW
> Kelly Ado Togo Noir PHW
> Kelly Cut Swift Noir GHW
> B25 Togo Gold PHW
> B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> ...declined all for various reasons


What is marble hardware?  Sorry if I’m behind on the times


----------



## acrowcounted

cravin said:


> heck of a shipment. Good willpower


Agreed. Decent bag shipments are still actively flowing into the stores (as also witnessed on various social media platforms).


----------



## acrowcounted

Ceeje89 said:


> What is marble hardware?  Sorry if I’m behind on the times


Here is a post showing one in Cappucine swift. It’s the same hardware, exact pattern unique per piece I think, but same color scheme within the H clasp.


----------



## Ceeje89

acrowcounted said:


> Here is a post showing one in Cappucine swift. It’s the same hardware, exact pattern unique per piece I think, but same color scheme within the H clasp.


Ohhh very interesting, I’d not seen this variation before.  Thank you!


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> Today...
> C18 Epsom Etoupe PHW
> C18 Epsom Gold PHW
> C18 Swift Noir RGHW
> C18 Swift Noir Marble HW
> C18 Ostrich Noir PHW
> C18 Ostrich Parchment RGHW
> Kelly Ado Togo Noir PHW
> Kelly Cut Swift Noir GHW
> B25 Togo Gold PHW
> B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> ...declined all for various reasons




The perfect one will come!!


----------



## Samesame

c18 rose azalea but turned it down


----------



## Kitsune711

I was offered:
-Kelly Twilly in Gold with Gold hardware 

I was so excited but I worry that this would count as my quota bag for the year. I would really love one but at the same time I don't know what I could really do with it because it really can't hold anything. I could hold onto it for the day that I get a Kelly bag so my Kelly has a Kelly but...I don't know. It's kinda cool that my other Hermès bags could wear it and I can say I have a bag for my bags haha


----------



## acrowcounted

Kitsune711 said:


> I was offered:
> -Kelly Twilly in Gold with Gold hardware
> 
> I was so excited but I worry that this would count as my quota bag for the year. I would really love one but at the same time I don't know what I could really do with it because it really can't hold anything. I could hold onto it for the day that I get a Kelly bag so my Kelly has a Kelly but...I don't know. It's kinda cool that my other Hermès bags could wear it and I can say I have a bag for my bags haha


It’s a bag charm not a quota bag. Def confirm with your SA to ease your concerns but it shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## psoucsd

B35 Rose Extreme-no
Picotin22 Vert Cypress-no
B30 Sellier Bronze Dore-yes!


----------



## sydgirl

vinkym said:


> Such an unexpected offer...b25 Menthe swift PHW - accepted


Omg I'm dying for a menthe b/k with phw! Congrats and pls share pics !!


----------



## madamelizaking

psoucsd said:


> B35 Rose Extreme-no
> Picotin22 Vert Cypress-no
> B30 Sellier Bronze Dore-yes!


OMG Photo PLEASE!


----------



## Bereal

acrowcounted said:


> Today...
> C18 Epsom Etoupe PHW
> C18 Epsom Gold PHW
> C18 Swift Noir RGHW
> C18 Swift Noir Marble HW
> C18 Ostrich Noir PHW
> C18 Ostrich Parchment RGHW
> Kelly Ado Togo Noir PHW
> Kelly Cut Swift Noir GHW
> B25 Togo Gold PHW
> B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> ...declined all for various reasons


Wow


----------



## xoxonatasia

Just got my B30 in craie with ghw.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

K35 Retourne Malachite Togo w/ GHW — pass


----------



## Klaneckya

SpicyTuna13 said:


> K35 Retourne Malachite Togo w/ GHW — pass


I love malachite. I would probably take it even size is a bit too large ...


----------



## psoucsd

madamelizaking said:


> OMG Photo PLEASE!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Klaneckya said:


> I love malachite. I would probably take it even size is a bit too large ...



Absolutely love malachite, too — I already have a K28 malachite w/ GHW, so I figured a K35 in the exact same specs would be redundant in my collection.


----------



## Klaneckya

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Absolutely love malachite, too — I already have a K28 malachite w/ GHW, so I figured a K35 in the exact same specs would be redundant in my collection.


Oh, lucky you. Congrats on Kelly too.


----------



## corgimom11

HAC b40 "cosmos" bleu in PHW - pass


----------



## l_can_fly

My first bag in 2021 - Kelly 25 Retourne Etain Togo in PHW. Love it so much!


----------



## elle woods

l_can_fly said:


> My first bag in 2021 - Kelly 25 Retourne Etain Togo in PHW. Love it so much!


Congratulations! I am waiting for a similar bag except 28 and ghw. So hard to decide between the ghw and phw for etain, it looks so good with both!!!


----------



## Phiona88

Such a stunning color!


----------



## ardenp

dollardancingdoll said:


> Mini evelyne in bleu orage/bleu brume


I've been waiting to see more pics of bleu orage! Thanks for posting the pic with your craie Evelyn. How do you think bleu orage would work as a neutral with black, navy blue, or lighter spring colors? Would love to see other mod shots if you're able...


----------



## corgimom11

Birkin 30 ostrich noir with phw. Thinking, but I already have a noir b35. and i have my heart a bit set on waiting for a kelly.


----------



## olibelli

corgimom11 said:


> Birkin 30 ostrich noir with phw. Thinking, but I already have a noir b35.


Noir Ostrich is so special!


----------



## stylemeter

h.cc.lover said:


> Hi everyone. I am new and would really love your input. Also let me know if this post should go to another thread. I was offered my first H, a *mini constance in anemone with GHW*. I requested a neutral color since I live in a big city and mostly wear neutrals. I was shocked by the color and not sure if I should accept. The SA is telling me to do my research and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". Should I get this bag or keep waiting? Thanks


I love anemone it’s stunning


----------



## this_is_rj

corgimom11 said:


> Birkin 30 ostrich noir with phw. Thinking, but I already have a noir b35. and i have my heart a bit set on waiting for a kelly.


Wow! Noir ostrich is such a rare offer. Take some time to think on this one, you don't want to regret turning it down.


----------



## corgimom11

this_is_rj said:


> Wow! Noir ostrich is such a rare offer. Take some time to think on this one, you don't want to regret turning it down.



yes, I certainly understand how rare the bag is but. But I am a kelly girl through & through and have been waiting on one for 13 months now since I was offered my first one, have taken 2 birkins (one noir), SO'd a chev birkin 30 that's also a dark bleu - bleu saphir + constance since. I got offered K28 vert gris last week but I am trying to hold for a K25 or mini kelly, preferably ostrich, but I have other options on my wishlist. If this bag was a kelly, I would probably have run out of the store with it. it seems that Kelly is much harder to come by at my store. If I would have known that at the time I placed my SO, I probably would have SO'ed a kelly which would make this bag a bit of an easier answer.


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

dollardancingdoll said:


> Mini evelyne in bleu orage/bleu brume


Oh wow!! Did you end up taking one? Just to double check: was it definitely Bleu brume and not Bleu pale? Do you Remember the leather?


----------



## this_is_rj

corgimom11 said:


> yes, I certainly understand how rare the bag is but. But I am a kelly girl through & through and have been waiting on one for 13 months now since I was offered my first one, have taken 2 birkins (one noir), SO'd a chev birkin 30 that's also a dark bleu - bleu saphir + constance since. I got offered K28 vert gris last week but I am trying to hold for a K25 or mini kelly, preferably ostrich, but I have other options on my wishlist. If this bag was a kelly, I would probably have run out of the store with it. it seems that Kelly is much harder to come by at my store. If I would have known that at the time I placed my SO, I probably would have SO'ed a kelly which would make this bag a bit of an easier answer.


I find Kelly harder to get at my store too. But I think everything is more difficult to get at the moment, hopefully that will change in time. Sounds like your heart is really with a Kelly. Good luck deciding.


----------



## acrowcounted

this_is_rj said:


> Wow! Noir ostrich is such a rare offer. Take some time to think on this one, you don't want to regret turning it down.


I believe a decent batch of noir ostrich pieces is hitting the USA currently so I’m not sure how rare it will be going forward, just FYI (was offered it in a mini Constance a few days ago).


----------



## SpicyTuna13

B30 Vert de Gris Togo w/PHW — pass

Waiting for these exact specs but with GHW.


----------



## HeyMaddy

Kelly 25 in Blue Indigo GHW - YES!


----------



## erinrose

Della Cavalliera black epsom PHW-Hard pass


----------



## olibelli

B25 Noir Togo RGHW - pass (waiting for the Touch version!) 
B25 Rose Pourpre PHW - yes!


----------



## nymeria

Gorgeous!!


----------



## nymeria

Della Cavalliera black epsom PHW-Hard pass

May I ask why? Leather, design, size? Just interested in this new bag. Thanks


----------



## etoupebirkin

Gold/Gold Kelly Danse in Evercolor, yes!


----------



## sf_newyorker

olibelli said:


> B25 Noir Togo RGHW - pass (waiting for the Touch version!)
> B25 Rose Pourpre PHW - yes!


Congrats! RP looks spectacular and waiting for the noir/rghw/touch will check all your boxes.


----------



## dollardancingdoll

ChicHappens. said:


> Oh wow!! Did you end up taking one? Just to double check: was it definitely Bleu brume and not Bleu pale? Do you Remember the leather?




Yes I got it 



Credit: red app

My SA peeled off my sticker before I could take a picture of it... But this is the one.


----------



## erinrose

nymeria said:


> Della Cavalliera black epsom PHW-Hard pass
> 
> May I ask why? Leather, design, size? Just interested in this new bag. Thanks


Not a fan of the look at all reminds me of the mini roulis which l don´t like either. For that price l would rather put the money towards a bag l actually like.


----------



## olibelli

sf_newyorker said:


> Congrats! RP looks spectacular and waiting for the noir/rghw/touch will check all your boxes.


So happy! Thank you


----------



## Chanelandco

olibelli said:


> B25 Noir Togo RGHW - pass (waiting for the Touch version!)
> B25 Rose Pourpre PHW - yes!


Beautiful! Congrats.
Love rose pourpre


----------



## olibelli

Chanelandco said:


> Beautiful! Congrats.
> Love rose pourpre


Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> Gold/Gold Kelly Danse in Evercolor, yes!
> 
> View attachment 5013798


Great Score!! The leather looks so yummy!!! Congrats C!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

olibelli said:


> B25 Noir Togo RGHW - pass (waiting for the Touch version!)
> B25 Rose Pourpre PHW - yes!


Eeeeks!!! Love her CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## olibelli

Thank you! So thrilled


----------



## Ethengdurst

Picotin 18 in a blue color (didn’t ask the name cos phw) - pass
In gold with phw and gold in ghw - pass
Picotin is adorable but it’s not on my wishlist yet.
Kelly twilly bag charm in capucine - pass


----------



## Samesame

Constance 18 in blue Frida with gold hardware - yes


----------



## Fashionista2

Samesame said:


> Constance 18 in blue Frida with gold hardware - yes


Sounds stunning ! Please post a picture when you get a chance


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

dollardancingdoll said:


> Yes I got it
> 
> View attachment 5013956
> 
> Credit: red app
> 
> My SA peeled off my sticker before I could take a picture of it... But this is the one.



ahhh congrats on your gorgeous bag! thank you for clarifying. Bleu Brume is my favourite colour. The bag looks fantastic on you!!!!


----------



## boboxu

acrowcounted said:


> Today...
> C18 Epsom Etoupe PHW
> C18 Epsom Gold PHW
> C18 Swift Noir RGHW
> C18 Swift Noir Marble HW
> C18 Ostrich Noir PHW
> C18 Ostrich Parchment RGHW
> Kelly Ado Togo Noir PHW
> Kelly Cut Swift Noir GHW
> B25 Togo Gold PHW
> B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> ...declined all for various reasons


Are you switching brand dear ? J/k 
C18 etoupe epsom phw is one of my wishlists, still couldn’t be able to find one in 3 years


----------



## acrowcounted

boboxu said:


> Are you switching brand dear ? J/k
> C18 etoupe epsom phw is one of my wishlists, still couldn’t be able to find one in 3 years


Etoupe, gold, and noir are in heavy production at the moment so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## corgimom11

boboxu said:


> Are you switching brand dear ? J/k
> C18 etoupe epsom phw is one of my wishlists, still couldn’t be able to find one in 3 years





acrowcounted said:


> Etoupe, gold, and noir are in heavy production at the moment so fingers crossed for you!



I literally just got offered the bag in that specification 5 minutes ago, for the record lol. Passed as I just got a C a couple months ago.


----------



## boboxu

corgimom11 said:


> I literally just got offered the bag in that specification 5 minutes ago, for the record lol. Passed as I just got a C a couple months ago.


Ughhh I have gold epsom ghw still waiting for any of my friends who gets the etoupe phw I really want and trade lol  
Where your store is located? My home store doesn’t have any thing in weeks (that’s what I’ve been told)


----------



## corgimom11

boboxu said:


> Ughhh I have gold epsom ghw still waiting for any of my friends who gets the etoupe phw I really want and trade lol
> Where your store is located? My home store doesn’t have any thing in weeks (that’s what I’ve been told)



All I can say is that I shop in the USA


----------



## MissIn

B30 etain togo with RGHW ---- YES!!!


----------



## loopymoi

MissIn said:


> B30 etain togo with RGHW ---- YES!!!



That is my dream bag. Congrats!


----------



## thelilachour

acrowcounted said:


> I believe a decent batch of noir ostrich pieces is hitting the USA currently so I’m not sure how rare it will be going forward, just FYI (was offered it in a mini Constance a few days ago).


excellent news


----------



## img

Evelyne PM in Noir - YES!


----------



## pearlgrass

MissIn said:


> B30 etain togo with RGHW ---- YES!!!



Congrats! Can't wait for your reveal


----------



## pearlgrass

img said:


> Evelyne PM in Noir - YES!



Congrats on your Evelyne PM! Such a great everyday bag


----------



## ricababes

Picotin touch in gold! - Yes!


----------



## epm

Anemone Evenlybe TPM ghw and navy strap. No because I don’t like purple.


----------



## duggi84

Looked a B35 in Bleu Frida with Gold hardware today.


----------



## WKN

duggi84 said:


> Looked a B35 in Bleu Frida with Gold hardware today.


Wow! Did you get it? It must be beautiful - the colour saturation!


----------



## duggi84

WKN said:


> Wow! Did you get it? It must be beautiful - the colour saturation!



No, unfortunately Birkins just don’t work for me, I have carpal
tunnel and prefer something I can shoulder to prevent pain, but it was really sweet of him to show it to me.  Here’s a couple of pics, the color was amazing and the gold hardware was a stunning pop:


----------



## BagLover21

Rouge H Birkin 35 Togo with gold hardware - yes!


----------



## netinvader

BagLover21 said:


> Rouge H Birkin 35 Togo with gold hardware - yes!
> 
> View attachment 5020950


Looks stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Elly_N

K32 noir epsom sellier ghw
K28 rouge h togo retourne ghw
No to both. Holding out for a k28/k25 noir sellier


----------



## WKN

duggi84 said:


> No, unfortunately Birkins just don’t work for me, I have carpal
> tunnel and prefer something I can shoulder to prevent pain, but it was really sweet of him to show it to me.  Here’s a couple of pics, the color was amazing and the gold hardware was a stunning pop:
> 
> View attachment 5020917
> View attachment 5020918


Oh - thank you - the bag is just how I imagined it would be! How unfortunate that Birkins do not work for you as the bag looks good on you! Perhaps the new Birkin harness would help! Keep well!


----------



## loh

B30 vert de gris with GHW.  Going in next week to take a look.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ricababes said:


> Picotin touch in gold! - Yes!
> View attachment 5018917


That's the prettiest Pico I've ever seen!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

loh said:


> B30 vert de gris with GHW.  Going in next week to take a look.



My ultimate HG. Still waiting for this combo to come to my store. 

Hope you like it as much as I do!


----------



## Chrismin

Sounds so elegant 


loh said:


> B30 vert de gris with GHW.  Going in next week to take a look.


----------



## Joybingebirkin

My Offers Today! 
B35 Epsom Etoupe GHW - Pass (Way too big on my frame) 
Verrou Chaine - Blue Electric - Accpet! The color is amazing!


----------



## Maymyothu

Help, i got my very first Kelly offer togo28, Palladium. I have very casual life style, yeah or neh? For your info, I own mostly black bags Chanel classics and reissues. I don’t intend to collect many kellys.


----------



## MissIn

loopymoi said:


> That is my dream bag. Congrats!


Thank you~~ Hope you will be offered your dream bag soon!


pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Can't wait for your reveal


My lovely SA took a photo of me after she unveiled the bag! I was smiling ear to ear under my mask


----------



## katyman

Hi, I was offered by my wonderful SA Picotin 18 etoupe GHW and Mini Evelyn Black GHW. And I purchased both.


----------



## pearlgrass

MissIn said:


> Thank you~~ Hope you will be offered your dream bag soon!
> 
> My lovely SA took a photo of me after she unveiled the bag! I was smiling ear to ear under my mask
> View attachment 5021895
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> WOW! Love it


----------



## pearlgrass

katyman said:


> Hi, I was offered by my wonderful SA Picotin 18 etoupe GHW and Mini Evelyn Black GHW. And I purchased both.



Congrats on both! I have a Picotin 18 Etoupe GHW! We are bag twins


----------



## Chanelandco

Maymyothu said:


> Help, i got my very first Kelly offer togo28, Palladium. I have very casual life style, yeah or neh? For your info, I own mostly black bags Chanel classics and reissues. I don’t intend to collect many kellys.


Hi!
Congrats on your first offer.
Wich color is the bag? Do you like that color?
Is it sellier or retourne?
It will be easier to help with these additional infos..


----------



## lvmon

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> Congrats on your first offer.
> Wich color is the bag? Do you like that color?
> Is it sellier or retourne?
> It will be easier to help with these additional infos..



Sorry, the excitement got the better of me, it is black Kelly Togo Retourne size 28 Palladium. I don’t carry too much and wanted a bag that I can use casually not just for special occasion. My first choice was either etaupe  or etain with gold HW Kelly Togo 25 but I am always partial to black bags 
I am 5’ 5”, 115 lb and not so young shall I say.
Thank you for responding.


----------



## nymeria

Wonderful, gorgeous and classic bag! Black with PHW is marvelous and will go everywhere with you. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ArielS

lvmon said:


> Sorry, the excitement got the better of me, it is black Kelly Togo Retourne size 28 Palladium. I don’t carry too much and wanted a bag that I can use casually not just for special occasion. My first choice was either etaupe  or etain with gold HW Kelly Togo 25 but I am always partial to black bags
> I am 5’ 5”, 115 lb and not so young shall I say.
> Thank you for responding.


 This sounds great for your casual lifestyle. I’d get it if I were you. I know you said that you don’t intend to have many Kellies but perhaps you can have two! One k28 black and one k25 etoupe or Etain.


----------



## lvmon

Thank you ArielS. Yes, SA said she will process the paper work and call me when ready. Already told her I would like K25 in Etoupe or Etain. May I ask what is the spec of your Kelly in your profile photo, and how do you like the size?


----------



## DR2014

lvmon said:


> Sorry, the excitement got the better of me, it is black Kelly Togo Retourne size 28 Palladium. I don’t carry too much and wanted a bag that I can use casually not just for special occasion. My first choice was either etaupe  or etain with gold HW Kelly Togo 25 but I am always partial to black bags
> I am 5’ 5”, 115 lb and not so young shall I say.
> Thank you for responding.


It sounds perfect for your purposes!! I think you will love it.


----------



## Solday

I’ve been offered a Birkin 25 verso magnolia/capucine today and I couldn’t say no to this beauty)


----------



## Chanelandco

lvmon said:


> Sorry, the excitement got the better of me, it is black Kelly Togo Retourne size 28 Palladium. I don’t carry too much and wanted a bag that I can use casually not just for special occasion. My first choice was either etaupe  or etain with gold HW Kelly Togo 25 but I am always partial to black bags
> I am 5’ 5”, 115 lb and not so young shall I say.
> Thank you for responding.


I think this is the best classic. Retoune And Palladium make it casual in my opinion.  
But if you want Gold, please wait for another cause the hardware change the whole look of the bag. Try to see the bag before decding.
Be also aware that we often say that it will be my only kelly, but it is not the case most of the time  
Good luck deciding and please let us know .


----------



## Chanelandco

Solday said:


> I’ve been offered a Birkin 25 SO magnolia/capucine today and I couldn’t say no to this beauty)
> View attachment 5022229


Beautiful ! magnolia is gorgeous.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Solday said:


> I’ve been offered a Birkin 25 SO magnolia/capucine today and I couldn’t say no to this beauty)
> View attachment 5022229


Love this bag so much!!!
Just FYI, it is not a SO, it is a verso. 
SO has horseshoe stamp... Verso is a regular offer. 
Not to take from your excitement bc I'd looooove that bag too =) 
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MissIn said:


> Thank you~~ Hope you will be offered your dream bag soon!
> 
> My lovely SA took a photo of me after she unveiled the bag! I was smiling ear to ear under my mask
> View attachment 5021895


This bag suits your style so well!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

katyman said:


> Hi, I was offered by my wonderful SA Picotin 18 etoupe GHW and Mini Evelyn Black GHW. And I purchased both.


Both are such cuties!!!


----------



## Solday

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love this bag so much!!!
> Just FYI, it is not a SO, it is a verso.
> SO has horseshoe stamp... Verso is a regular offer.
> Not to take from your excitement bc I'd looooove that bag too =)
> CONGRATS!!!!



Thank you for your nice words!
strangely my SA said that this is an SO...
I know about the stamp but SA should know
anyway I love it no matter whether it’s SO or verso


----------



## acrowcounted

Solday said:


> Thank you for your nice words!
> strangely my SA said that this is an SO...
> I know about the stamp but SA should know
> anyway I love it no matter whether it’s SO or verso


It is indeed a beautiful bag but a standard stock verso combination for this season. Here is another exact same one on resale.


----------



## Solday

acrowcounted said:


> It is indeed a beautiful bag but a standard stock verso combination for this season. Here is another exact same one on resale.



good resale value
it doesn’t matter for me whether it’s SO or verso actually
I was lucky enough to be offered Birkin 25 in croco in November 2020, Kelly Danse in February and this one today))I bought all of them...


----------



## lvmon

Thank you.
I have seen the bag in person and love the palladium hardware with black. SA told me she needs to do the paperwork and will call when ready for pick up. Looks like this will not be my only Kelly, already put on my wish list for my next one, Etaupe/ Etain Kelly 25 with gold HW. I can’t resist a black Kelly 



Chanelandco said:


> I think this is the best classic. Retoune And Palladium make it casual in my opinion.
> But if you want Gold, please wait for another cause the hardware change the whole look of the bag. Try to see the bag before decding.
> Be also aware that we often say that it will be my only kelly, but it is not the case most of the time
> Good luck deciding and please let us know .


----------



## dsrm

lvmon said:


> Sorry, the excitement got the better of me, it is black Kelly Togo Retourne size 28 Palladium. I don’t carry too much and wanted a bag that I can use casually not just for special occasion. My first choice was either etaupe  or etain with gold HW Kelly Togo 25 but I am always partial to black bags
> I am 5’ 5”, 115 lb and not so young shall I say.
> Thank you for responding.


Congratulations! I have the same bag and I got this specs. So I can use it casually.
I love it. I used it as daily bag before covid.


----------



## lvmon

Thank you, how
 do you like the size 28? 



dsrm said:


> Congratulations! I have the same bag and I got this specs. So I can use it casually.
> I love it. I used it as daily bag before covid.


----------



## Venessa84

My first offer ever and just happened to be my holy grail




Kelily 25 in rose pourpe.


----------



## MissIn

Israeli_Flava said:


> This bag suits your style so well!! CONGRATS!!!


Thanks so much!! The color combo couldn't be more perfect for my wardrobe


----------



## MissIn

Venessa84 said:


> My first offer ever and just happened to be my holy grail
> 
> View attachment 5022447
> 
> 
> Kelily 25 in rose pourpe.


Beautiful! Slam dunk on the first try! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Venessa84 said:


> My first offer ever and just happened to be my holy grail
> 
> View attachment 5022447
> 
> 
> Kelily 25 in rose pourpe.


Wowzer that is an eye popper!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Mama_Bear

Kelly 28 Bleu Indigo Epsom PHW - yes


----------



## Fashionista2

Lady_oy said:


> Kelly 28 Bleu Indigo Epsom PHW - yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022646


Beautiful


----------



## Fashionista2

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wowzer that is an eye popper!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!


So beautiful with Gold Hardware


----------



## Venessa84

MissIn said:


> Beautiful! Slam dunk on the first try! Congrats!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Wowzer that is an eye popper!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!





Fashionista2 said:


> So beautiful with Gold Hardware



Thank you all so much! I couldn’t be happier!!


----------



## Cocomom

Hi,
I’ve been offered for my first Birkin 35 Barenia Faubourg PHW.  Good size for me and I know that is gorgeous bag. But the stamp start ASA(2017 ).  I need your advise that I need to concern it or not.


----------



## tracybeloved

After months of deliberation between rose Mexico or magnolia... 
Maggie came home with me today !

As most of you will know... Magnolia capucine verso b25


----------



## LOA24

Lady_oy said:


> Kelly 28 Bleu Indigo Epsom PHW - yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022646


bag twins   I love this one so much...


----------



## mslamlam

Constance 18 Rose Extreme Epsom PHW - my first Hermes purchase ❤


----------



## momoc

Cocomom said:


> Hi,
> I’ve been offered for my first Birkin 35 Barenia Faubourg PHW.  Good size for me and I know that is gorgeous bag. But the stamp start ASA(2017 ).  I need your advise that I need to concern it or not.



It's not a concern at all IMO! It’s not unheard of for a boutique fresh bag to have stamps that lag a couple years. Enjoy your new bag, it’s a classic!

The only difference is if you want to resell, the latest stamp tends to get a better price then. But for using it yourself I don’t think there are any issues.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Venessa84 said:


> My first offer ever and just happened to be my holy grail
> 
> View attachment 5022447
> 
> 
> Kelily 25 in rose pourpe.


Sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## sydgirl

tracybeloved said:


> After months of deliberation between rose Mexico or magnolia...
> Maggie came home with me today !
> 
> As most of you will know... Magnolia capucine verso b25


Congrats! Magnolia is beautiful, good choice! Although I'm biased as i have a Magnolia b as well


----------



## Leo the Lion

tracybeloved said:


> After months of deliberation between rose Mexico or magnolia...
> Maggie came home with me today !
> 
> As most of you will know... Magnolia capucine verso b25


A stunning bag and color!! Congrats Tracy!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Venessa84 said:


> My first offer ever and just happened to be my holy grail
> 
> View attachment 5022447
> 
> 
> Kelily 25 in rose pourpe.


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lady_oy said:


> Kelly 28 Bleu Indigo Epsom PHW - yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022646


Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Venessa84

Notorious Pink said:


> Sooooooo gorgeous!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Congratulations



This means a lot coming from you both...thank you!!


----------



## Phiona88

loh said:


> B30 vert de gris with GHW.  Going in next week to take a look.



Did you end up getting it? Please do share pics!


----------



## tracybeloved

Leo the Lion said:


> A stunning bag and color!! Congrats Tracy!!


Thank you!!


----------



## loh

Phiona88 said:


> Did you end up getting it? Please do share pics!



Yep, I did!  Here is my B30 vert de gris with GHW.  She is my first bag in epsom, although I do have some SLGs in that leather.  I know there are some that aren't big fans of epsom, but I loved it as soon as she was pulled out and especially love how light she is! Since I am pretty petite, carrying a heavy bag all day can be a drag, but I can see her as my go-to, use all day without a sore back, kind of bag.  Plastic is off and she'll be out for her maiden voyage soon!


----------



## loopymoi

@loh this exact bag is on my wishlist though I did not specify type of leather! I was wondering what epsom would look like and it it looks so lovely. Congrats!


----------



## loh

loopymoi said:


> @loh this exact bag is on my wishlist though I did not specify type of leather! I was wondering what epsom would look like and it it looks so lovely. Congrats!



 Thank you! It was not specifically on my list but my SA knew that I was looking for another dark neutral bag and I think she fits the bill. I really can't get over how light and carryable she is. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## voguekelly711

loh said:


> Yep, I did!  Here is my B30 vert de gris with GHW.  She is my first bag in epsom, although I do have some SLGs in that leather.  I know there are some that aren't big fans of epsom, but I loved it as soon as she was pulled out and especially love how light she is! Since I am pretty petite, carrying a heavy bag all day can be a drag, but I can see her as my go-to, use all day without a sore back, kind of bag.  Plastic is off and she'll be out for her maiden voyage soon!
> 
> View attachment 5024512



This color is so dreamy to me! Congratulations!


----------



## Rachel_Mara

lvmon said:


> Sorry, the excitement got the better of me, it is black Kelly Togo Retourne size 28 Palladium. I don’t carry too much and wanted a bag that I can use casually not just for special occasion. My first choice was either etaupe  or etain with gold HW Kelly Togo 25 but I am always partial to black bags
> I am 5’ 5”, 115 lb and not so young shall I say.
> Thank you for responding.


Get it!!!


----------



## Rachel_Mara

traumamama said:


> K25 Sellier in Etoupe Epsom with GHW ... was on the fence at first because I was expecting/hoping for a pop of color, but this is such a classic I had to say yes!
> 
> View attachment 4993237


It is stunning!!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## pearlgrass

loh said:


> Yep, I did!  Here is my B30 vert de gris with GHW.  She is my first bag in epsom, although I do have some SLGs in that leather.  I know there are some that aren't big fans of epsom, but I loved it as soon as she was pulled out and especially love how light she is! Since I am pretty petite, carrying a heavy bag all day can be a drag, but I can see her as my go-to, use all day without a sore back, kind of bag.  Plastic is off and she'll be out for her maiden voyage soon!
> 
> View attachment 5024512



Congrats! Beautiful B30   Love the color with GHW!


----------



## pearlgrass

Lady_oy said:


> Kelly 28 Bleu Indigo Epsom PHW - yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022646



Congrats on your K28! She's gorgeous   Enjoy your new bag in good health!


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous congrats !!



loh said:


> Yep, I did!  Here is my B30 vert de gris with GHW.  She is my first bag in epsom, although I do have some SLGs in that leather.  I know there are some that aren't big fans of epsom, but I loved it as soon as she was pulled out and especially love how light she is! Since I am pretty petite, carrying a heavy bag all day can be a drag, but I can see her as my go-to, use all day without a sore back, kind of bag.  Plastic is off and she'll be out for her maiden voyage soon!
> 
> View attachment 5024512


----------



## cloudyc1oud

Verrou chaine mini bag in shocking pink color and chèvre mysore leather - and I said YES!


----------



## cloudyc1oud

cloudyc1oud said:


> Verrou chaine mini bag in shocking pink color and chèvre mysore leather - and I said YES!



Picture


----------



## surfer

cloudyc1oud said:


> Picture


So cute! Is that a new colour? Haven't heard of shocking pink before


----------



## cloudyc1oud

surfer said:


> So cute! Is that a new colour? Haven't heard of shocking pink before



I am not sure if it is a new color because I am new here but on its box it is saying “Rose Shocking” and when I asked my SA she said the color is shocking pink.


----------



## periogirl28

surfer said:


> So cute! Is that a new colour? Haven't heard of shocking pink before


It’s an old colour Hermes brought back again. Rose Shocking.


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Mini Lindy etoupe, clemence, phw - immediate YESSSSS!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cloudyc1oud said:


> Picture


So beautiful and special. I have rose shocking chevre w/GHW in a B30 SO and it is my #1 bag.
My Queeen!!!
Congrats dear!!!

p.s. Rose Shocking and Shocking Pink is the same color dear. Rose means pink as you may know...


----------



## Ceeje89

cloudyc1oud said:


> Picture


DEAD!  I Need this!  Not a want, a Need!  Gorgeous and enjoy!


----------



## Divinekatt8

I was offered:
B25 touch noir ghw 
C18 rose extreme

I passed on both. This will be my first H bag and I want a Kelly 25 or even mini! I’m in Canada and we only get 1 quota bag/year ☹️


----------



## Tykhe

Divinekatt8 said:


> I was offered:
> B25 touch noir ghw
> C18 rose extreme
> 
> I passed on both. This will be my first H bag and I want a Kelly 25 or even mini! I’m in Canada and we only get 1 quota bag/year ☹


 wow. B25 noir touch!!! My dream bag


----------



## elle woods

Divinekatt8 said:


> I was offered:
> B25 touch noir ghw
> C18 rose extreme
> 
> I passed on both. This will be my first H bag and I want a Kelly 25 or even mini! I’m in Canada and we only get 1 quota bag/year ☹


What dreamy offers! But definitely wait until you get the one you want.

Can I DM you? My friend has been waiting for the same touch, not sure if you are in same city as us!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

B25 Noir Touch RGHW. Took it reluctantly because i already have B30 Noir Touch RGHW, but after staring at it for days and trying it on with different outfit, I’m loving it!


----------



## wl5238

> My first bag in 2021 - Kelly 25 Rose Pourpre togo w/ghw❤️


----------



## garçon_H

cloudyc1oud said:


> I am not sure if it is a new color because I am new here but on its box it is saying “Rose Shocking” and when I asked my SA she said the color is shocking pink.
> 
> View attachment 5025156



Rose is French for pink. I think your SA just translated the French part of the name.


----------



## chi0e1213

I recently got offered a black birkin 25 touch with shiny croc gold hardware - accepted. I was previously hoping for a togo b25 gold w ghw or craie with ghw but it never came. Guess a B25 is just


----------



## *SL*

b25 black rghw togo - YES!


----------



## pearlgrass

*SL* said:


> b25 black rghw togo - YES!



Congrats   Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

K28 Togo rose Texas PHW.   passed


----------



## chocciebiccie

B30, PHW, Vert de Gris - Yes! My first Hermes


----------



## askslam

Constance 18 black PHW- pass 
B25- Menthe Swift GHW- pass (love the color don’t like swift too supple for my taste).


----------



## Chanelandco

chocciebiccie said:


> B30, PHW, Vert de Gris - Yes! My first Hermes


Congrats for your first one !
Vert de gris is a nice color.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

askslam said:


> Constance 18 black PHW- pass
> B25- Menthe Swift GHW- pass (love the color don’t like swift too supple for my taste).


gasp... menthe b25 swift ghw would melt my


----------



## Chrismin

kelly 25 togo in ebene !


----------



## sydgirl

askslam said:


> Constance 18 black PHW- pass
> B25- Menthe Swift GHW- pass (love the color don’t like swift too supple for my taste).


Omg menthe is one of my HG colours! Except prefer phw!! Seen a couple ppl getit in swift, anyone been offered one in Togo or clemence?


----------



## Nerja

B30 anemone PHW.    I'm waiting/hoping for one in epsom with GHW.


----------



## askslam

Yes, Menthe is a beautiful color, it melted my heart too. I just have had bad experience with swift, and won't repeat that mistake again.  Patiently waiting for the right bag to add to my collection. lol



Israeli_Flava said:


> gasp... menthe b25 swift ghw would melt my


----------



## netinvader

Sac de Mangeoire Play in Veau Tadelakt Noir with Gold Hardware!


----------



## siyamapi

Mini Lindy Craie TC GHW - Yes
Birkin 25 Bleu Roy Ostrich GHW - Yes


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello everyone,
Got offer mini lindy and picotin 18 in rose sakura. Somehow i have thought if this color is ok for everyday used


----------



## francyFG

chocciebiccie said:


> B30, PHW, Vert de Gris - Yes! My first Hermes


Congrats!!!!


----------



## francyFG

Has anyone been offered a K/B in Bleu Brume lately? I was wondering if it's still around... I see it is still present in the small leather goods.
I mentioned it as preference for a K but was wondering how many chances I have to score one...


----------



## cloudyc1oud

Priscadiana said:


> Hello everyone,
> Got offer mini lindy and picotin 18 in rose sakura. Somehow i have thought if this color is ok for everyday used


My dream color!


----------



## kissmespell

Bicolor B25. The pink contrast color interior made accepting this offer a no brainer.


----------



## HermesLove416

Kelly 25 Black Shiny Alligator Lisse with GHW - umm Yes of course!!


----------



## Kitty S.

acrowcounted said:


> Here is a post showing one in Cappucine swift. It’s the same hardware, exact pattern unique per piece I think, but same color scheme within the H clasp.


C18 nior with this H clasp sounds lovely! I would have had a hard time turning it down, except with reservation over the leather. You had great willpower!


----------



## Fashionista2

HermesLove416 said:


> Kelly 25 Black Shiny Alligator Lisse with GHW - umm Yes of course!!


Fabulous


----------



## Fashionista2

kissmespell said:


> Bicolor B25. The pink contrast color interior made accepting this offer a no brainer.


Absolutely stunning


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kissmespell said:


> Bicolor B25. The pink contrast color interior made accepting this offer a no brainer.



what color is this? It’s amazing congratulations!


----------



## orangeboxdreams

my SA offered me a b30 in noir that I passed on and then recently I was offered a B25 in gold with phw, in togo leather and i said YES!


----------



## shast911

Has anyone been offered the vert Verone verso in a b30?


----------



## lilmermaid264

Constance 24 Epsom - bleu indigo w/ silver - yes!


----------



## Bentley143

I’m usually into smaller bags but I wanted to change it up a little and this beauty was a perfect time to start...

b30 in rose mexico


----------



## askslam

Gorgeous contrast? Is this lagoon? The color is beautiful !!




kissmespell said:


> Bicolor B25. The pink contrast color interior made accepting this offer a no brainer.


----------



## surfer

Bentley143 said:


> I’m usually into smaller bags but I wanted to change it up a little and this beauty was a perfect time to start...
> 
> b30 in rose mexico
> 
> View attachment 5030073


 Love it! Wonder if it comes in ghw...


----------



## KN89

siyamapi said:


> Mini Lindy Craie TC GHW - Yes
> Birkin 25 Bleu Roy Ostrich GHW - Yes



pics please!!!!


----------



## cloudyc1oud

Has anybody been offered B or K in Rose Sakura color?


----------



## tracybeloved

Yes I was offered and picked up a Birkin 25 rose Sakura in Asia in Dec 2020...


----------



## Divinekatt8

Tykhe said:


> wow. B25 noir touch!!! My dream bag


My first H bag was a picotin 18 and I sold it. I am not a top handle girl. I love my should strap. I would only carry too handle to go out for dinner


----------



## Divinekatt8

elle woods said:


> What dreamy offers! But definitely wait until you get the one you want.
> 
> Can I DM you? My friend has been waiting for the same touch, not sure if you are in same city as us!


Yup for sure! Sorry for the late reply. New to using this forum and I didn’t get an email that there was a reply. Not sure if there was supposed to be one..? I’m at the Calgary store


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Bentley143 said:


> I’m usually into smaller bags but I wanted to change it up a little and this beauty was a perfect time to start...
> 
> b30 in rose mexico
> 
> View attachment 5030073


I fainted, beautifu!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B25 Noir Touch RGHW. Took it reluctantly because i already have B30 Noir Touch RGHW, but after staring at it for days and trying it on with different outfit, I’m loving it!


I love mine too, bag twin. I was pleasantly surprised as I’m not into the mini-bag frenzy.


----------



## elle woods

Divinekatt8 said:


> Yup for sure! Sorry for the late reply. New to using this forum and I didn’t get an email that there was a reply. Not sure if there was supposed to be one..? I’m at the Calgary store


Thank you for getting back to me!


----------



## Jaderade

cloudyc1oud said:


> Has anybody been offered B or K in Rose Sakura color?


That is my HG bag as well.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Kelly 28 Retourne Noir PHW Togo - YES!!!


----------



## ArielS

kissmespell said:


> Bicolor B25. The pink contrast color interior made accepting this offer a no brainer.


This is absolutely stunning! what's colour combo / leather?


----------



## wearawishbone

Priscadiana said:


> Hello everyone,
> Got offer mini lindy and picotin 18 in rose sakura. Somehow i have thought if this color is ok for everyday used


So pretty! Are you US based? Let the rs pico go and on the hunt again ☺️


----------



## Summerof89

I haven't seen the rush of pink bags being offered yet this year yet, anyone else feel the same? looking forward to this thread being flooded with pink eye candies


----------



## angelicskater16

Today I was offered a Birkin 30 in Gold with Palladium hardware in epsom.... declined as I hate epsom leather.


----------



## surfer

tracybeloved said:


> Yes I was offered and picked up a Birkin 25 rose Sakura in Asia in Dec 2020...


What colour hardware please dear?


----------



## tracybeloved

surfer said:


> What colour hardware please dear?


It was in phw...


----------



## tracybeloved

Summerof89 said:


> I haven't seen the rush of pink bags being offered yet this year yet, anyone else feel the same? looking forward to this thread being flooded with pink eye candies


Yes totally agree... where’s the rest of the pinks so far... bubblegum.. rose shocking etccc... maybe still early in the year


----------



## kissmespell

ArielS said:


> This is absolutely stunning! what's colour combo / leather?


@ArielS Thank you. This is Vert Verone with Rose Lipstick contrast interior.


----------



## kissmespell

askslam said:


> Gorgeous contrast? Is this lagoon? The color is beautiful !!


@askslam The color is Vert Verone with Rose Lipstick contrast interior. Vert Verone is such a chameleon. Under different lighting, it looks totally different! I posted about it on another thread. All 3 pictures are of the same bag taken on the same day. Crazy right?


----------



## jenayb

kissmespell said:


> @askslam The color is Vert Verone with Pink Lipstick contrast interior. Vert Verone is such a chameleon. Under different lighting, it looks totally different! I posted about it on another thread. All 3 pictures are of the same bag taken on the same day. Crazy right?



What the...!


----------



## chanelliel

tracybeloved said:


> Yes totally agree... where’s the rest of the pinks so far... bubblegum.. rose shocking etccc... maybe still early in the year


I asked my SA about it this Sunday and she told me Paris was halting production on leather bags... I hope she's been told wrong. Has anyone heard something similar?


----------



## Kitty S.

tracybeloved said:


> Yes I was offered and picked up a Birkin 25 rose Sakura in Asia in Dec 2020...


Great to know it's in production! Thanks for the intel. What leather is it if I may ask?


----------



## cloudyc1oud

surfer said:


> So cute! Is that a new colour? Haven't heard of shocking pink before





tracybeloved said:


> Yes totally agree... where’s the rest of the pinks so far... bubblegum.. rose shocking etccc... maybe still early in the year



I got offered Verrou Chaine Mini bag last week in rose shocking but not B or K. Been waiting for Rose Sakura in birkin for a while. My SA keeps asking if I would like to add other colors to my wishlist but I bought H stuffs (which I like) just to score B in RS. She said she hope RS will come too. It’s been like forever for me.


----------



## PoshWife

kissmespell said:


> @askslam The color is Vert Verone with Rose Lipstick contrast interior. Vert Verone is such a chameleon. Under different lighting, it looks totally different! I posted about it on another thread. All 3 pictures are of the same bag taken on the same day. Crazy right?
> 
> View attachment 5032095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032098


Stunning! I have a B25 in Vert Verone and I agree with you. The color changes under different lighting. I find this to be more versatile than Bambou which I also own.


----------



## pwc

Any thoughts on rose texas? I never thought of taking a Constance, but it was offered to me. What do you think of C18 rose texas with red enamel HW?  Other options are C18 rose texas (regular hardware), jaune bourgeon or bleu frida, but i thought the red enamel might be more unique.  thanks!


----------



## kai_415

chanelliel said:


> I asked my SA about it this Sunday and she told me Paris was halting production on leather bags... I hope she's been told wrong. Has anyone heard something similar?



Wut? What do you mean they're halting production on leather bags?    All leather bags? For how long? Is it due to covid? Thank you for sharing more deets @chanelliel


----------



## chanelliel

kai_415 said:


> Wut? What do you mean they're halting production on leather bags?    All leather bags? For how long? Is it due to covid? Thank you for sharing more deets @chanelliel


I'm not sure myself! She just said Paris was halting production on leather bags and when I asked why she said that's just what they were told. It came up in the context of my wishlist so maybe she was trying to say that I wasn't going to get a bag for a long time? I hope her info is wrong. I didn't ask further because it was already awkward.

if it is covid related I'd assume lockdowns and production issues?


----------



## kai_415

chanelliel said:


> I'm not sure myself! She just said Paris was halting production on leather bags and when I asked why she said that's just what they were told. It came up in the context of my wishlist so maybe she was trying to say that I wasn't going to get a bag for a long time? I hope her info is wrong. I didn't ask further because it was already awkward.
> 
> if it is covid related I'd assume lockdowns and production issues?



Oh I see that they're going to go back to lockdowns due to increased covid cases. https://www.france24.com/en/europe/...ew-covid-19-rules-raise-questions-satisfy-few

It makes sense to keep artisans/craftspeople and all other folks safe during these times and I am also waiting for an SO. I guess I have more time to save/keep my money! It's not important in the very grand scheme of things.


----------



## delvauxlover

K28 sellier in Vert de Gris PHW Epsom
K25 sellier in Ebene GHW Epsom

I can't decide. which one would you guys choose?


----------



## PoshWife

pwc said:


> Any thoughts on rose texas? I never thought of taking a Constance, but it was offered to me. What do you think of C18 rose texas with red enamel HW?  Other options are C18 rose texas (regular hardware), jaune bourgeon or bleu frida, but i thought the red enamel might be more unique.  thanks!


C18 is perfect for pops of color. All 3 colors are gorgeous, but I find it easier to style Rose Mexico and Jaune Bourgeon with my wardrobe. As for hardware, I think it’s a matter of preference, but in my experience, enamel hardware can be tricky (you either love it or hate it).


----------



## MyCasualObsession

What a classic bag!  Congrats


----------



## LOA24

delvauxlover said:


> K28 sellier in Vert de Gris PHW Epsom
> K25 sellier in Ebene GHW Epsom
> 
> I can't decide. which one would you guys choose?


Depends on the size you prefer. I would love both! Ebene with GHW sound so yummy


----------



## Phiona88

delvauxlover said:


> K28 sellier in Vert de Gris PHW Epsom
> K25 sellier in Ebene GHW Epsom
> 
> I can't decide. which one would you guys choose?



Gosh, both are such wonderful offers! But I would go for the K25 as I feel the K28 Sellier is bit boxy.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Aloha! I got offered bags yesterday:
Mini Evelyne in feu- YES !
constance mini in etoupe- no
Constance 24 in black with special hardware- no
Constance mini in alligator skin, noir- no
Constance mini in black canvas  with with black leather trim- no
Constance mini in gold epsom leather, with contrast stitching- YES !
Mini 24/24 in gold- no
Mini Halzan, I forgot the color- no


----------



## papertiger

Please address all Covid related delays and info here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...cting-the-bag-productions-and-offers.1025786/


----------



## bootsandbags

Ebene Barenia B30 GHW - passed because I don't like GHW


----------



## Chanelandco

Gorgeous surprise from my SA :

Kelly pochette swift GHW jaune ambre, Yesssss !


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Chanelandco said:


> Gorgeous surprise from my SA :
> 
> Kelly pochette swift GHW jaune ambre, Yesssss !


Wow!! Congratulations!! I have never seen one in person.  My regular store never received any (I'm not sure how true is that).


----------



## xmktn

Chanelandco said:


> Gorgeous surprise from my SA :
> 
> Kelly pochette swift GHW jaune ambre, Yesssss !


OMG!! Jelly and drooling at the same time.  Been waiting for one for a while. At this point, I will take one in any color!  Congratulations!  Please do share some pics.


----------



## exchangeluxury

Priscadiana said:


> Hello everyone,
> Got offer mini lindy and picotin 18 in rose sakura. Somehow i have thought if this color is ok for everyday used


I will take both!!!!!!!


----------



## askslam

Wow. The difference in pic 1 and 2 is mind blowing. Absolutely beautiful color I may need to put this color on my list !



kissmespell said:


> @askslam The color is Vert Verone with Rose Lipstick contrast interior. Vert Verone is such a chameleon. Under different lighting, it looks totally different! I posted about it on another thread. All 3 pictures are of the same bag taken on the same day. Crazy right?
> 
> View attachment 5032095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032098


----------



## Chanelandco

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Wow!! Congratulations!! I have never seen one in person.  My regular store never received any (I'm not sure how true is that).


Thank you! I am very happy and excited !
Love love jaune ambre as well.
From what I read here, they are not easy to get, hope you can get one. Good luck



xmktn said:


> OMG!! Jelly and drooling at the same time.  Been waiting for one for a while. At this point, I will take one in any color!  Congratulations!  Please do share some pics.



Thank you ! Yes I will share pics later.
Sending your way some KP magic dust ..


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

I’ve just been offered a K28 retourne in bleu encre with magnolia interior. The leather is evercolor and hardware is palladium! I have mixed feelings and have to decide by tomorrow!


----------



## loh

Precious_UK said:


> I’ve just been offered a K28 retourne in bleu encre with magnolia interior. The leather is evercolor and hardware is palladium! I have mixed feelings and have to decide by tomorrow!



It sounds lovely! Good luck deciding.  If you get it, hope we get to see pictures!


----------



## mp4

Precious_UK said:


> I’ve just been offered a K28 retourne in bleu encre with magnolia interior. The leather is evercolor and hardware is palladium! I have mixed feelings and have to decide by tomorrow!


 
if you like blue, go see it!  There is a picture of this combo in the SMs back from podium thread.  It looked quite lovely.


----------



## Senbei

bootsandbags said:


> Ebene Barenia B30 GHW - passed because I don't like GHW


I don’t like GHW either but I really doubt I could resist ebene barenia!


----------



## Chanelandco

Chanelandco said:


> Gorgeous surprise from my SA :
> 
> Kelly pochette swift GHW jaune ambre, Yesssss !




Et voilà  ❤️


----------



## Siha77

Chanelandco said:


> Et voilà  ❤
> 
> View attachment 5034860



Jaune ambre with GHW is perfection!


----------



## Sofiko

Chanelandco said:


> Et voilà  ❤
> I am IN Love
> View attachment 5034860


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Photos as promised with my silk marbling twilly I will probably swap out the twilly with something else but I do love it! My SA also took a photo next to the Constance for colour comparison


----------



## cclv.1

Received another bag offer! I began my H journey at the beginning of January and was offered a B25 at the end of February.  I just received another offer: Togo B25 verso in Ebene with gold interior and silver hardware! Super thankful towards my H fairy. He is the best!

My experience proves that being amicable to your SA and genuinely appreciating the brand are important to scoring bags! 

Since I’ve gotten a few messages regarding this: no, I did not spend crazy amounts (far from it, actually) to get these bags. I genuinely appreciate the brand, and my SA and store manager notice and appreciate that. Furthermore, where I’m shopping might also be a reason why my spend hasn’t been quite as high as those of other users.


----------



## filthyluxe

Hi everyone!  Brand new here but I recently got into H last year and I'm totally appreciative of all the guidance and wisdom you all have shared around how to score a quota bag.  There were some awesome offers from 2020 (incl. a croc!!!! I almost fell over in the chair in the store, not before saying yes of course).  All thanks to this incredibly transparent community. 

This year has also been strong since I decided that I wanted a classic K25 with GHW when my SA asked me for any 2021 wishlist refreshes and a month later it was offered (YES, definitely!!)


----------



## xmktn

Chanelandco said:


> Et voilà  ❤
> 
> View attachment 5034860


There she is!!


----------



## jenayb

My SA offered C18 Epsom Etoupe PHW last night. I do absolutely love the size and am quite the neutral gal...


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Kelly 28 
Color: Ebene
Leather: Togo
Hardware: Gold

declined


----------



## dx06010018

Birkin 30 Anemone Epsom, got it this month. Color looks nice


----------



## kittynui

Birkin 25 rose d’été : no 
Birkin 35 rose extreme: no
Birkin 30 feu: no
Birkin 30 etain with RGHW: yes  absolute favorite


----------



## Summerof89

kittynui said:


> Birkin 25 rose d’été : no
> Birkin 35 rose extreme: no
> Birkin 30 feu: no
> Birkin 30 etain with RGHW: yes  absolute favorite


were any of the pinks with ghw? thanks


----------



## kittynui

Summerof89 said:


> were any of the pinks with ghw? thanks


Yes rose extreme. But too big and epsom


----------



## vcc1

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438


Stunner ! Quelle beauté


----------



## tracybeloved

kissmespell said:


> @askslam The color is Vert Verone with Rose Lipstick contrast interior. Vert Verone is such a chameleon. Under different lighting, it looks totally different! I posted about it on another thread. All 3 pictures are of the same bag taken on the same day. Crazy right?
> 
> View attachment 5032095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032098



Thanks I love the color in the 2nd photo


----------



## tracybeloved

SA asked if I wanted to waitlist for rose shocking mini Evelyn phw


----------



## chibigogo

Kelly 28 gold togo ghw - yes!!


----------



## vcc1

chibigogo said:


> Kelly 28 gold togo ghw - yes!!


Congrats !


----------



## blisskimmie

Birkin 30 Noir Togo PHW! Third time I’m offered noir and finally getting it as I always got the seasonal colors before but noir has always been on the back of my mind and I knew because it was a classic, I can get it down the road.


----------



## Fashionista2

chibigogo said:


> Kelly 28 gold togo ghw - yes!!


ICONIC BAG


----------



## netinvader

Here’s my first piece from the Hermès Exceptional Collection:

I present to you the rare Sac de Mangeoire Play in Veau Tadelakt Noir with Gold Hardware. —This bag is 1 of 3 in the US and was considered a push offer.

He’s exceptional, quirky and fun. So different from your typical Hermès bag —it’s absolute perfection and I’m so grateful I was chosen to receive this epic piece. (Thanks to Ryan the most amazing SA ever at the SF store!)

Mangeoire sac translates to feedbag btw...


----------



## Chrismin

Wowwww! One of a kind !  Congrats ❤️




netinvader said:


> Here’s my first piece from the Hermès Exceptional Collection:
> 
> I present to you the rare Sac de Mangeoire Play in Veau Tadelakt Noir with Gold Hardware. —This bag is 1 of 3 in the US and was considered a push offer.
> 
> He’s exceptional, quirky and fun. So different from your typical Hermès bag —it’s absolute perfection and I’m so grateful I was chosen to receive this epic piece. (Thanks to Ryan the most amazing SA ever at the SF store!)
> 
> Mangeoire sac translates to feedbag btw...
> View attachment 5037797
> View attachment 5037798
> View attachment 5037799
> View attachment 5037800
> View attachment 5037801


----------



## Hermeaddict

netinvader said:


> Here’s my first piece from the Hermès Exceptional Collection:
> 
> I present to you the rare Sac de Mangeoire Play in Veau Tadelakt Noir with Gold Hardware. —This bag is 1 of 3 in the US and was considered a push offer.
> 
> He’s exceptional, quirky and fun. So different from your typical Hermès bag —it’s absolute perfection and I’m so grateful I was chosen to receive this epic piece. (Thanks to Ryan the most amazing SA ever at the SF store!)
> 
> Mangeoire sac translates to feedbag btw...
> View attachment 5037797
> View attachment 5037798
> View attachment 5037799
> View attachment 5037800
> View attachment 5037801


Was offered this piece seeing your amazing pics are making me regret not taking her! Looks amazing on you! Huge congrats!❤


----------



## Pampelmuse

V28 in Rose Texas with red enamal clasp. Yes!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

So wrong: C 18, of course! My fingers ... lol!


----------



## sf_newyorker

netinvader said:


> Here’s my first piece from the Hermès Exceptional Collection:
> 
> I present to you the rare Sac de Mangeoire Play in Veau Tadelakt Noir with Gold Hardware. —This bag is 1 of 3 in the US and was considered a push offer.
> 
> He’s exceptional, quirky and fun. So different from your typical Hermès bag —it’s absolute perfection and I’m so grateful I was chosen to receive this epic piece. (Thanks to Ryan the most amazing SA ever at the SF store!)
> 
> Mangeoire sac translates to feedbag btw...
> View attachment 5037797
> View attachment 5037798
> View attachment 5037799
> View attachment 5037800
> View attachment 5037801


I continue to be amazed at your growing eclectic collection. And your husband’s collection too! Keep the pics and purchases coming!


----------



## Chrismin

Btw I love your hair 
I need to show hairdresser for my boys !





netinvader said:


> Here’s my first piece from the Hermès Exceptional Collection:
> 
> I present to you the rare Sac de Mangeoire Play in Veau Tadelakt Noir with Gold Hardware. —This bag is 1 of 3 in the US and was considered a push offer.
> 
> He’s exceptional, quirky and fun. So different from your typical Hermès bag —it’s absolute perfection and I’m so grateful I was chosen to receive this epic piece. (Thanks to Ryan the most amazing SA ever at the SF store!)
> 
> Mangeoire sac translates to feedbag btw...
> View attachment 5037797
> View attachment 5037798
> View attachment 5037799
> View attachment 5037800
> View attachment 5037801


----------



## netinvader

Chrismin said:


> Btw I love your hair
> I need to show hairdresser for my boys !


Thanks so much! It’s just a simple .5 fade on the sides and back. The top is textured to give it shape and volume. Quick and easy to style.


----------



## Ceeje89

Pampelmuse said:


> V28 in Rose Texas with red enamal clasp. Yes!!
> View attachment 5037857
> View attachment 5037858


Beautiful!!


----------



## Fashionista2

netinvader said:


> Here’s my first piece from the Hermès Exceptional Collection:
> 
> I present to you the rare Sac de Mangeoire Play in Veau Tadelakt Noir with Gold Hardware. —This bag is 1 of 3 in the US and was considered a push offer.
> 
> He’s exceptional, quirky and fun. So different from your typical Hermès bag —it’s absolute perfection and I’m so grateful I was chosen to receive this epic piece. (Thanks to Ryan the most amazing SA ever at the SF store!)
> 
> Mangeoire sac translates to feedbag btw...
> View attachment 5037797
> View attachment 5037798
> View attachment 5037799
> View attachment 5037800
> View attachment 5037801


It's awesome! Congratulations !


----------



## Ladybaga

netinvader said:


> Here’s my first piece from the Hermès Exceptional Collection:
> 
> I present to you the rare Sac de Mangeoire Play in Veau Tadelakt Noir with Gold Hardware. —This bag is 1 of 3 in the US and was considered a push offer.
> 
> He’s exceptional, quirky and fun. So different from your typical Hermès bag —it’s absolute perfection and I’m so grateful I was chosen to receive this epic piece. (Thanks to Ryan the most amazing SA ever at the SF store!)
> 
> Mangeoire sac translates to feedbag btw...
> View attachment 5037797
> View attachment 5037798
> View attachment 5037799
> View attachment 5037800
> View attachment 5037801


Congratulations on this extra special piece! No one can rock this like you, so WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Pampelmuse said:


> V28 in Rose Texas with red enamal clasp. Yes!!
> View attachment 5037857
> View attachment 5037858


This is one of the prettiest Constances and scarves I've seen on this forum! What a perfect pair! The colors are magnificent and are such happy pigments.  This would keep me smiling for the rest of my life! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ladybaga said:


> This is one of the prettiest Constances and scarves I've seen on this forum! What a perfect pair! The colors are magnificent and are such happy pigments.  This would keep me smiling for the rest of my life! CONGRATS!!!!


Thank you so much, Ladybaga! The scarf is an old one ”Sangles en zigzag” from 2017. I rediscovered it recently in my collection. Very soft colors and, as you said, the perfect match.


----------



## pwc

K28 Fuchsia Ostrich PHW


----------



## gracipoo

My first Birkin 30 Sellier, gold on gold! Second option was a Kelly 28 Sellier in Noir with GHW.


----------



## francyFG

^^^ Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lilikay

Finally, after almost having an expired wishlist, whatever that means, I was offered a mini Kelly Picnic! 
Not what I wanted, not what I’ve asked for, but, yes, I’ll take it!


----------



## ArielS

Leileka said:


> Finally, after almost having an expired wishlist, whatever that means, I was offered a mini Kelly Picnic!
> Not what I wanted, not what I’ve asked for, but, yes, I’ll take it!


Wow! Congratulations! Photos please.


----------



## partialtopink

Leileka said:


> Finally, after almost having an expired wishlist, whatever that means, I was offered a mini Kelly Picnic!
> Not what I wanted, not what I’ve asked for, but, yes, I’ll take it!


envious! On my way to Vegas to pick up some H goodies


----------



## Lilikay

ArielS said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Photos please.


Oh, of course! It will be delivered to me in the next few days since our stores are still closed and as soon as I get it I’ll post pics! Thank you!


----------



## Siha77

Leileka said:


> Finally, after almost having an expired wishlist, whatever that means, I was offered a mini Kelly Picnic!
> Not what I wanted, not what I’ve asked for, but, yes, I’ll take it!



That is the holy grail and one hell of a surprise offer! Soooo lucky! Can't wait to see pictures of your new beauty.


----------



## Lilikay

Siha77 said:


> That is the holy grail and one hell of a surprise offer! Soooo lucky! Can't wait to see pictures of your new beauty.


Thank you, I know right? In my case totally unexpected Now I can’t even sleep thinking of it!


----------



## Lilikay

partialtopink said:


> envious! On my way to Vegas to pick up some H goodies


Thank you! Enjoy your shopping day! Can’t wait to go back to the store!


----------



## Bereal

kissmespell said:


> @askslam The color is Vert Verone with Rose Lipstick contrast interior. Vert Verone is such a chameleon. Under different lighting, it looks totally different! I posted about it on another thread. All 3 pictures are of the same bag taken on the same day. Crazy right?
> 
> View attachment 5032095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032098


Wow I have it as a GP and I agree ..changes colour


----------



## Bereal

Precious_UK said:


> Photos as promised with my silk marbling twilly I will probably swap out the twilly with something else but I do love it! My SA also took a photo next to the Constance for colour comparison


Wow dream bag congratulations


----------



## tonymo

k32
togo
phw
yes!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Precious_UK said:


> I’ve just been offered a K28 retourne in bleu encre with magnolia interior. The leather is evercolor and hardware is palladium! I have mixed feelings and have to decide by tomorrow!


You need to see it in real life because under certain lighting, bleu encre looks purple to me, that's one reason I returned mine. If you like purple and blue, then it's perfect


----------



## moderngirl

B25 Bleu Zanzibar GHW passed
K28 sellier gold GHW passed
B30 fauve BF GHW yessss!


----------



## debykf

moderngirl said:


> B25 Bleu Zanzibar GHW pass
> K28 sellier gold GHW pass
> B30 fauve BF GHW yes!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## kittynui

In love with the BF fauve 


moderngirl said:


> B25 Bleu Zanzibar GHW pass
> K28 sellier gold GHW pass
> B30 fauve BF GHW yes!


----------



## herang

Accumulated offer over the pass month:
Mini Roulis in ostrich: 
- Iris permabrass - undecided 
- Violine passed 
- Rose Tyrien passed 
- Rose pourpe passed 
B25 magnolia verso novillo phw passed
B25 touch blue nuit/blue baltique phw togo passed 

still waiting for the right spec!


----------



## Zenbag

herang said:


> Accumulated offer over the pass month:
> Mini Roulis in ostrich:
> - Iris permabrass - undecided
> - Violine passed
> - Rose Tyrien passed
> - Rose pourpe passed
> B25 magnolia verso novillo phw passed
> B25 touch blue nuit/blue baltique phw togo passed
> 
> still waiting for the right spec!


Hi, I wish my SA would offer me a B25. If you don't mind, where are you located? My SA told me no bags are coming til end of April. Thanks


----------



## Zenbag

cclv.1 said:


> Received another bag offer! I began my H journey at the beginning of January and was offered a B25 at the end of February.  I just received another offer: Togo B25 verso in Ebene with gold interior and silver hardware! Super thankful towards my H fairy. He is the best!
> 
> My experience proves that being amicable to your SA and genuinely appreciating the brand are important to scoring bags!
> 
> Since I’ve gotten a few messages regarding this: no, I did not spend crazy amounts (far from it, actually) to get these bags. I genuinely appreciate the brand, and my SA and store manager notice and appreciate that. Furthermore, where I’m shopping might also be a reason why my spend hasn’t been quite as high as those of other users.


Wow, you are so lucky! I'm still waiting for a Birkin 25 and Kelly 25.  I've been a loyal H customer for many years but never got offered a 25. My sister got offered a Birkin 25 but not me. I've bought blankets, shoes, jewelries, etc. and I seriously love the brand. At this point, I'm close to giving up and may look for another SA.  My SA keep on telling me, they might be getting something in 2 weeks but two weeks turned to years. I have gotten Constance, Birkin 35, Kelly 28 but been patiently been  waiting for a 25.  Where are you located if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Zenbag

filthyluxe said:


> Hi everyone!  Brand new here but I recently got into H last year and I'm totally appreciative of all the guidance and wisdom you all have shared around how to score a quota bag.  There were some awesome offers from 2020 (incl. a croc!!!! I almost fell over in the chair in the store, not before saying yes of course).  All thanks to this incredibly transparent community.
> 
> This year has also been strong since I decided that I wanted a classic K25 with GHW when my SA asked me for any 2021 wishlist refreshes and a month later it was offered (YES, definitely!!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035423
> View attachment 5035424


So lucky! I wish someday I will get one! Your bag looks fabulous!


----------



## cclv.1

Zenbag said:


> Hi, I wish my SA would offer me a B25. If you don't mind, where are you located? My SA told me no bags are coming til end of April. Thanks


Hey! Unfortunately due to the location of the store, I’m not comfortable with giving out too much information since I don’t want to put them in a weird spot.

I’m really sorry about your situation  my friend has been shopping since 2017 at a popular store, and she’s gotten 4 Birkin 25s. If your spend is around 1:1 without leather purchases after your last quota bag, I think you should be able to get one!


----------



## Siha77

moderngirl said:


> B25 Bleu Zanzibar GHW passed
> K28 sellier gold GHW passed
> B30 fauve BF GHW yessss!



Love BF! Congrats on a perfect bag!


----------



## Zenbag

cclv.1 said:


> Hey! Unfortunately due to the location of the store, I’m not comfortable with giving out too much information since I don’t want to put them in a weird spot.
> 
> I’m really sorry about your situation  my friend has been shopping since 2017 at a popular store, and she’s gotten 4 Birkin 25s. If your spend is around 1:1 without leather purchases after your last quota bag, I think you should be able to get one!


Thanks! Are you in the US?


----------



## cclv.1

Zenbag said:


> Thanks! Are you in the US?


Yes I am! I think it’s really unfortunate how getting these bags has become almost like a competition. I would love to share my SA’s info, but I think that would negatively affect me  FWIW, my spend has definitely been less than 1:1, but again this is relative to your location. Also, my experience won’t be the same as other people’s experiences, so my spend ratio should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## herang

Zenbag said:


> Hi, I wish my SA would offer me a B25. If you don't mind, where are you located? My SA told me no bags are coming til end of April. Thanks


Shortage of bag is real. I am in the US. I haven’t really been offered for months since July/2020. March is my birth month so I guess my SA made it extra effort. I don’t want to make you feel any worse. But hang in there! Good luck!


----------



## Zenbag

herang said:


> Shortage of bag is real. I am in the US. I haven’t really been offered for months since July/2020. March is my birth month so I guess my SA made it extra effort. I don’t want to make you feel any worse. But hang in there! Good luck!


Thanks! I'm in the US too. Perhaps, I didn't spend enough to get offered one.  I might just give up on the idea of scoring a 25.


----------



## L etoile

Zenbag said:


> Wow, you are so lucky! I'm still waiting for a Birkin 25 and Kelly 25.  I've been a loyal H customer for many years but never got offered a 25. My sister got offered a Birkin 25 but not me. I've bought blankets, shoes, jewelries, etc. and I seriously love the brand. At this point, I'm close to giving up and may look for another SA.  My SA keep on telling me, they might be getting something in 2 weeks but two weeks turned to years. I have gotten Constance, Birkin 35, Kelly 28 but been patiently been  waiting for a 25.  Where are you located if you don't mind me asking?



Have you thought about changing your angle? If you keep spending in hopes of the 25, she might keep you on the hook to keep you spending.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

cclv.1 said:


> Yes I am! I think it’s really unfortunate how getting these bags has become almost like a competition. I would love to share my SA’s info, but I think that would negatively affect me  FWIW, my spend has definitely been less than 1:1, but again this is relative to your location. Also, my experience won’t be the same as other people’s experiences, so my spend ratio should be taken with a grain of salt.


I do agree with your first comment.
everyone's experience even in the same store with the same SA can vary greatly.
I know from personal experience that spend sometimes has no baring on offers.


----------



## Zenbag

L etoile said:


> Have you thought about changing your angle? If you keep spending in hopes of the 25, she might keep you on the hook to keep you spending.


Good point.


----------



## hakyugyu

B25 Gold togo with GHW — yesssss


----------



## mcpro

hakyugyu said:


> B25 Gold togo with GHW — yesssss


LUCKY!!!! congratulations!!!! dream bag!!


----------



## Kanwal84

Received my first Hermès offer this week - Gold B30 togo with ghw- YES!


----------



## mp4

cclv.1 said:


> Yes I am! I think it’s really unfortunate how getting these bags has become almost like a competition. I would love to share my SA’s info, but I think that would negatively affect me  FWIW, my spend has definitely been less than 1:1, but again this is relative to your location. Also, my experience won’t be the same as other people’s experiences, so my spend ratio should be taken with a grain of salt.



I think saying you are in the US is enough information.  Thanks! Enjoy your bag!  I am a magnolia fan!  I’m sure she’s a cutie!


----------



## surfer

Kanwal84 said:


> Received my first Hermès offer this week - Gold B30 togo with ghw- YES!


Seems like there's a big batch of gold on gold out recently. Congrats!!


----------



## kl7

B25 Touch Noir with GHW — yes
B30 Sellier Gold with PHW - passed
B30 Rouge H Togo - passed
B25 Gris Tourterelle Togo with PHW - yes


----------



## surfer

kl7 said:


> B25 Touch Noir with GHW — yes
> B30 Sellier Gold with PHW - passed
> B30 Rouge H Togo - passed
> B25 Gris Tourterelle Togo with PHW - yes


Wow gris T is still around?? Congrats!


----------



## L etoile

kl7 said:


> B25 Touch Noir with GHW — yes
> B30 Sellier Gold with PHW - passed
> B30 Rouge H Togo - passed
> B25 Gris Tourterelle Togo with PHW - yes



Please post pics of the Gris T! I thought it was rested!


----------



## kl7

L etoile said:


> Please post pics of the Gris T! I thought it was rested!


----------



## L etoile

Beautiful!


----------



## allure244

surfer said:


> Wow gris T is still around?? Congrats!


My SA offered me GT B25 phw last week as well but she forgot I already have GT b25 rose ghw. I was surprised when she said GT too. Thought it was still being rested.


----------



## surfer

allure244 said:


> My SA offered me GT B25 phw last week as well but she forgot I already have GT b25 rose ghw. I was surprised when she said GT too. Thought it was still being rested.


Good to know!!


----------



## amaretti

Shadow birkin 25- passed on it ... hard decision


----------



## Dreaming Big

Nice. What color? Why did you pass?


amaretti said:


> Shadow birkin 25- passed on it ... hard decision


----------



## kai_415

kl7 said:


> B25 Touch Noir with GHW — yes
> B30 Sellier Gold with PHW - passed
> B30 Rouge H Togo - passed
> B25 Gris Tourterelle Togo with PHW - yes



Wow, did you get offered and did you say yes to both B25 touch noir and b25 gris tourterelle at the same time?  Both those offers are amazing.



amaretti said:


> Shadow birkin 25- passed on it ... hard decision



I didn't know the shadow birkin came in anything other than 35! What color was it?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@kl7 Wow so nice to see Gris T is being offered!!! Congrats on both bags....they're both amazing!!!


----------



## amaretti

Dreaming Big said:


> Nice. What color? Why did you pass?



colour was gold.  I passed because my heart is set on a croc K20.  I wish I could have both


----------



## amaretti

kai_415 said:


> Wow, did you get offered and did you say yes to both B25 touch noir and b25 gris tourterelle at the same time?  Both those offers are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the shadow birkin came in anything other than 35! What color was it?



gold.  B25 shadow is new for this season.


----------



## L etoile

allure244 said:


> My SA offered me GT B25 phw last week as well but she forgot I already have GT b25 rose ghw. I was surprised when she said GT too. Thought it was still being rested.



Are you in the US? My SA said they haven't seen it.


----------



## partialtopink

B30 Noir Togo with RGHW -- yes!

my SA in Vegas said pickings are getting slim. I heard Paris is shutting down production again?


----------



## _kiki119_

partialtopink said:


> B30 Noir with RGHW -- yes!
> 
> my SA in Vegas said pickings are getting slim. I heard Paris is shutting down production again?


Gorgeous 

i am heading to vegas next month, hopefully there is still something to be offered


----------



## partialtopink

_kiki119_ said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> i am heading to vegas next month, hopefully there is still something to be offered


Thank you! Good luck to you!


----------



## LynhVy

partialtopink said:


> B30 Noir Togo with RGHW -- yes!
> 
> my SA in Vegas said pickings are getting slim. I heard Paris is shutting down production again?



Congrats! You’re so lucky! I just went to Vegas last few days too. But my SA always said that not much in stock even though I spent a lot with her too.


----------



## partialtopink

LynhVy said:


> Congrats! You’re so lucky! I just went to Vegas last few days too. But my SA always said that not much in stock even though I spent a lot with her too.


Ugh I'm sorry!! Sending great H vibes your way! Hopefully you will get something on your wishlist soon


----------



## LynhVy

partialtopink said:


> Ugh I'm sorry!! Sending great H vibes your way! Hopefully you will get something on your wishlist soon


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## momoc

kl7 said:


> .



Is this the one with bleu ocean verso lining? That’s the spec which has been around since they brought back Gris T maybe a year or so ago (and always PHW too). Wondering if it’s that one or just completely Gris T (not verso lining).


----------



## kl7

kai_415 said:


> Wow, did you get offered and did you say yes to both B25 touch noir and b25 gris tourterelle at the same time?  Both those offers are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the shadow birkin came in anything other than 35! What color was it?


I got B25 Touch Noir in late Jan and B25 GT just this weekend.


----------



## kl7

momoc said:


> Is this the one with bleu ocean verso lining? That’s the spec which has been around since they brought back Gris T maybe a year or so ago (and always PHW too). Wondering if it’s that one or just completely Gris T (not verso lining).


Yes. It's the one with Bleu Ocean Verso.


----------



## chibigogo

B30 barenia faubourg ebene ghw - passed cuz prefer fauve


----------



## raradarling

Mini Bolide, Evercolor, Gold with GHW - yes! (*such a cutie!*)


----------



## allure244

L etoile said:


> Are you in the US? My SA said they haven't seen it.



Yes, it was an offer in the US


----------



## JeanGranger

Chanelandco said:


> Et voilà  ❤
> 
> View attachment 5034860



Congratulations. We are bag twins. Received mine yesterday. Have you use yours? How do you like this Colour?


----------



## Chanelandco

JeanGranger said:


> Congratulations. We are bag twins. Received mine yesterday. Have you use yours? How do you like this Colour?


I did not use it yet. I love the color. To me it is like a neutral that can be used year round.
That is the bag I am most excited about.
Congrats to you as well. Do you love it?
Share a pic!..It is always a pleasure to see a pic of a beauty.


----------



## JeanGranger

will do


----------



## Adrianna.Ria

there are probably a lot of Constance in where I’m based. I was given a list of colours to choose from. 
mini Constance blue orage pass
Mini Constance vert de gris pass 
Mini Constance vert amande pass
Mini Constance gold pass 
Mini Constance bubblegum YES!!
Mini Constance etoupe pass
Mini Constance etain pass
Kelly cut Rose pourpre pass. Got a Birkin in same colour but would have hit this if they had any other colour


----------



## Summerof89

Adrianna.Ria said:


> there are probably a lot of Constance in where I’m based. I was given a list of colours to choose from.
> mini Constance blue orage pass
> Mini Constance vert de gris pass
> Mini Constance vert amande pass
> Mini Constance gold pass
> Mini Constance bubblegum YES!!
> Mini Constance etoupe pass
> Mini Constance etain pass
> Kelly cut Rose pourpre pass. Got a Birkin in same colour but would have hit this if they had any other colour


ooooo congrats, do you mind sharing what is the hardware?


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

My first quota bag offer 
K25 retourne etain PHW in togo - YES!!


----------



## Chanelandco

vanillaskiesxx said:


> My first quota bag offer
> K25 retourne etain PHW in togo - YES!!


Congrats on your first one!
Wear it in good health .
Please share a pic when you can .


----------



## Tykhe

vanillaskiesxx said:


> My first quota bag offer
> K25 retourne etain PHW in togo - YES!!


Lol this was my first offer too!


----------



## Ethengdurst

I need opinions...
C24 Rouge de coeur alligator with ghw or C24 Rose Scheherazade shiny croc with phw.

I have a rouge casaque c24 Epsom already but also a c 18 rose tyrien ostrich.

Which would you choose?


----------



## Fashionista2

Ethengdurst said:


> I need opinions...
> C24 Rouge de coeur alligator with ghw or C24 Rose Scheherazade shiny croc with phw.
> 
> I have a rouge casaque c24 Epsom already but also a c 18 rose tyrien ostrich.
> 
> Which would you choose?


I would choose the Rose shiny croc. It's beyond beautiful.


----------



## corgimom11

Mini eve in sauge phw. Took it


----------



## askslam

Rose Scheherazade all day! It is incredibly beautiful and shiny croc




Ethengdurst said:


> I need opinions...
> C24 Rouge de coeur alligator with ghw or C24 Rose Scheherazade shiny croc with phw.
> 
> I have a rouge casaque c24 Epsom already but also a c 18 rose tyrien ostrich.
> 
> Which would you choose?


----------



## HloveH

In the US, are the offers still split in ‘semesters’?  Jan-June or July-December?? Or is annually now? Thanks!


----------



## momoc

HloveH said:


> In the US, are the offers still split in ‘semesters’?  Jan-June or July-December?? Or is annually now? Thanks!


It’s annually now. That is the policy since late 2019.

But keep in mind that SMs have the ability to decide how they want to run their stores. Some may still prefer to spread out the offers.


----------



## Summerof89

Rose Azalee clemence mini lindy phw - declined


----------



## TeeCee77

raradarling said:


> Mini Bolide, Evercolor, Gold with GHW - yes! (*such a cutie!*)


Awesome! Mini Bolide is one of the best bags! Congrats!


----------



## raradarling

TeeCee77 said:


> Awesome! Mini Bolide is one of the best bags! Congrats!


Thank you! I already had the Bolide 31 and decided it was time to add the baby!


----------



## raradarling

vanillaskiesxx said:


> My first quota bag offer
> K25 retourne etain PHW in togo - YES!!


Perfection!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Ethengdurst said:


> I need opinions...
> C24 Rouge de coeur alligator with ghw or C24 Rose Scheherazade shiny croc with phw.
> 
> I have a rouge casaque c24 Epsom already but also a c 18 rose tyrien ostrich.
> 
> Which would you choose?



Rdc all the way.  Goes so well with neutrals.  Pink is. . . Pink


----------



## cloudyc1oud

My SA asked if I would like to add Birkin in Gris Perle to my wish list every month in this year but I have one Kelly in Craie. So I declined. I think the color is quite similar and I have been waiting for birkin in Rose Sakura for so long. She also asked me about Kelly 28 in Rose Shocking but I will wait for Rose Sakura birkin.

Last week, also got offered Clic 16 bag in Pink color.


----------



## aisham

First offer of 2021 .. 

Kelly 25 - touch lizard/togo GHW ... Yes a thousand times yes  I've been waiting for a lizard for along time ..


----------



## nymeria

Congrats! This is the first I've heard of lizard in a K touch-must be gorgeous! Would LOVE to see it.


----------



## periogirl28

aisham said:


> First offer of 2021 ..
> 
> Kelly 25 - touch lizard/togo GHW ... Yes a thousand times yes  I've been waiting for a lizard for along time ..


Is it black?


----------



## Chanelandco

aisham said:


> First offer of 2021 ..
> 
> Kelly 25 - touch lizard/togo GHW ... Yes a thousand times yes  I've been waiting for a lizard for along time ..


Congrats! 
It must be beautiful . Please share a pic so that we can dream


----------



## aisham

periogirl28 said:


> Is it black?



I was so exited I forgot to mention that it is yes in black . I thought I forgot something .


----------



## aisham

nymeria said:


> Congrats! This is the first I've heard of lizard in a K touch-must be gorgeous! Would LOVE to see it.


Yes it is a push offer and is available only for this season . One was on display in my local store but I was told that it is only for display and it came without a box or serial number . 5 min later , Our amazing SM brought a plastic wrapped box , unboxed it and I was shocked ! it was the same exact bag as the one on display .. Yes dreams can come true



Chanelandco said:


> Congrats!
> It must be beautiful . Please share a pic so that we can dream



here She is .. My unicorn ..


----------



## Chanelandco

aisham said:


> Yes it is a push offer and is available only for this season . One was on display in my local store but I was told that it is only for display and it came without a box or serial number . 5 min later , Our amazing SM brought a plastic wrapped box , unboxed it and I was shocked ! it was the same exact bag as the one on display .. Yes dreams can come true
> 
> 
> 
> here She is .. My unicorn ..
> 
> View attachment 5047671
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047675


It is indeed gorgeous. Wear it in good health.
That would be great if you could update the price thread. Thanks a lot and congrats again


----------



## periogirl28

aisham said:


> I was so exited I forgot to mention that it is yes in black . I thought I forgot something .


I know there are push offer bags in these exact specs coming out. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## momoc

aisham said:


> Yes it is a push offer and is available only for this season . One was on display in my local store but I was told that it is only for display and it came without a box or serial number . 5 min later , Our amazing SM brought a plastic wrapped box , unboxed it and I was shocked ! it was the same exact bag as the one on display .. Yes dreams can come true
> 
> 
> 
> here She is .. My unicorn ..
> 
> View attachment 5047671
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047675



Lovely! Congrats! So happy H decided to update the Touch Kellys to have exotics also on the sangles; when it was only the handle it really wasn’t enough IMO.


----------



## Springbear

K28 nata epsom phw - deciding
I’m usually a K28 girl but worried sellier+white would make the bag look extra big..any suggestions?


----------



## askslam

Have you seen it in person? I think trying it on will get you a better feel for the size. I don’t think the color white specifically will make it look larger.



Springbear said:


> K28 nata epsom phw - deciding
> I’m usually a K28 girl but worried sellier+white would make the bag look extra big..any suggestions?


----------



## aisham

Chanelandco said:


> It is indeed gorgeous. Wear it in good health.
> That would be great if you could update the price thread. Thanks a lot and congrats again


Thank you , it was equal to 13,300 $ . I will update the thread .



periogirl28 said:


> I know there are push offer bags in these exact specs coming out. Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you  yes one TPF member declined one in Feb and I was security wishing upon the same offer ..




momoc said:


> Lovely! Congrats! So happy H decided to update the Touch Kellys to have exotics also on the sangles; when it was only the handle it really wasn’t enough IMO.


 Thank you , I never considered touch Kelly before because it had less exotic leather .


----------



## MDNYC

Mini Kelly II anemone chevre phw -- definite yes


----------



## periogirl28

aisham said:


> Thank you , it was equal to 13,300 $ . I will update the thread .
> 
> 
> Thank you  yes one TPF member declined one in Feb and I was security wishing upon the same offer ..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , I never considered touch Kelly before because it had less exotic leather .


My friend got hers in Dec 2020 before Christmas. It was the first Lizard Touch I was aware of and I was so excited and happy for her.


----------



## Fashionista2

aisham said:


> Yes it is a push offer and is available only for this season . One was on display in my local store but I was told that it is only for display and it came without a box or serial number . 5 min later , Our amazing SM brought a plastic wrapped box , unboxed it and I was shocked ! it was the same exact bag as the one on display .. Yes dreams can come true
> 
> 
> 
> here She is .. My unicorn ..
> 
> View attachment 5047671
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047675


Absolutely STUNNING! Enjoy~


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

aisham said:


> First offer of 2021 ..
> 
> Kelly 25 - touch lizard/togo GHW ... Yes a thousand times yes  I've been waiting for a lizard for along time ..


Stunning, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KateShaw83

So beautiful! the color is great!


----------



## raradarling

MDNYC said:


> Mini Kelly II anemone chevre phw -- definite yes


Wow! Congrats! Pics please!


----------



## chi0e1213

Springbear said:


> K28 nata epsom phw - deciding
> I’m usually a K28 girl but worried sellier+white would make the bag look extra big..any suggestions?


Dream back, it looks AMAZING my friend has it and would I would 100% recommend.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Black Box Birkin 30 with gold hardware - deciding. Not sure it’s the most practical bag for regular use.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aisham said:


> Yes it is a push offer and is available only for this season . One was on display in my local store but I was told that it is only for display and it came without a box or serial number . 5 min later , Our amazing SM brought a plastic wrapped box , unboxed it and I was shocked ! it was the same exact bag as the one on display .. Yes dreams can come true
> 
> 
> 
> here She is .. My unicorn ..
> 
> View attachment 5047671
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047675


gahhhhhhhh the clouchette and lock! This kelly is such a treasure~


----------



## loveforbeauty

pinkorchid20 said:


> Black Box Birkin 30 with gold hardware - deciding. Not sure it’s the most practical bag for regular use.


Wow! That combo sounds incredible!  I love box leather and smooth Barenia  I just love the heritage leathers in general. They are so special IMO. good luck deciding! And please post a pic if you decide it’s right for you.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

pinkorchid20 said:


> Black Box Birkin 30 with gold hardware - deciding. Not sure it’s the most practical bag for regular use.



Please feel free to pass this offer along to me!! Lol


----------



## pinkorchid20

loveforbeauty said:


> Wow! That combo sounds incredible!  I love box leather and smooth Barenia I just love the heritage leathers in general. They are so special IMO. good luck deciding! And please post a pic if you decide it’s right for you.



Thank you. I saw it yesterday and it is incredibly stunning. I adore box but always thought I'd prefer it in more formal bags like the Kelly.Will definitely post pictures in case I get it next week.  



SpicyTuna13 said:


> Please feel free to pass this offer along to me!! Lol



I already know I'd regret passing on this beauty. The practical side in me is just trying to talk me out of it.


----------



## psoucsd

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you. I saw it yesterday and it is incredibly stunning. I adore box but always thought I'd prefer it in more formal bags like the Kelly.Will definitely post pictures in case I get it next week.
> 
> 
> 
> I already know I'd regret passing on this beauty. The practical side in me is just trying to talk me out of it.



that practical side needs to zip it!  Lol j/k good luck deciding, box is such a beautiful leather.  I did go the preloved route so I wouldn’t feel paralyzed using it regularly and to be honest it’s not as delicate/frail as I was worried about.


----------



## pinkorchid20

psoucsd said:


> that practical side needs to zip it!  Lol j/k good luck deciding, box is such a beautiful leather.  I did go the preloved route so I wouldn’t feel paralyzed using it regularly and to be honest it’s not as delicate/frail as I was worried about.


Hahaha that’s what I told myself...just shut up and take it. I had been eyeing a Box HAC 32 for months which costs significantly less and has already been worn in, so just trying to overcome the fear of breaking it in myself. I own a few Box pieces but only wear them occasionally so the wear and tear has been minor. Nearly all of them were purchased preloved which made it easier for me to enjoy them. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## nadir74

I have just been offered a K32 ghw  Togo étoupe retourné. Had a videocall with my SA a couple of hours ago (still in lockdown, here, so we can’t go to the store). Of course I accepted! Can’t wait to get it ❤


----------



## duggi84

nadir74 said:


> I have just been offered a K32 ghetto Togo étoupe retourné. Had a videocall with my SA a couple of hours ago (still in lockdown, here, so we can’t go to the store). Of course I accepted! Can’t wait to get it ❤



Curious what ghetto togo is... lol sounds like autocorrect got you   

congrats!


----------



## nadir74

Yes! ‍ It was ghw. I’ll edit the post


----------



## hibenji

Birkin 25 
Rouge sellier togo with gold hardware- no
————————————————————————

I have a birkin 30 in rouge grenade with ghw, and found rouge sellier too formal and heavy for me. But I was offered so birkin next week! So exciting!❤️


----------



## mauihappyplace

Lindy Rose D'ete...pass. Not a Lindy girl


----------



## JeanGranger

KP Jaune Ambre Swift GHW 
I wasn’t sure about this colour but now I’m in love


----------



## tracybeloved

cloudyc1oud said:


> My SA asked if I would like to add Birkin in Gris Perle to my wish list every month in this year but I have one Kelly in Craie. So I declined. I think the color is quite similar and I have been waiting for birkin in Rose Sakura for so long. She also asked me about Kelly 28 in Rose Shocking but I will wait for Rose Sakura birkin.
> 
> Last week, also got offered Clic 16 bag in Pink color.


Which leather is the rose shocking k28 in?


----------



## ayala_jessica

lindy 26 veau Grizzly & swift café ébène (January): yes


----------



## duggi84

ayala_jessica said:


> lindy 26 veau Grizzly & swift café ébène (January): yes



Oh wow, I do hope you can share a photo of this one, I've never seen a Lindy with Grizzly!  Congratulations!


----------



## Chanelandco

JeanGranger said:


> KP Jaune Ambre Swift GHW
> I wasn’t sure about this colour but now I’m in love
> View attachment 5051762
> View attachment 5051763


Yay! Congrats!
Isnt she gorgeous?! The color is exquisite.
Happy to be your twin.


----------



## ayala_jessica

duggi84 said:


> Oh wow, I do hope you can share a photo of this one, I've never seen a Lindy with Grizzly!  Congratulations!


Thank you for your sweet words  There you go


----------



## Txoceangirl

Ombre lizard mosaic bag.  It was STUNNING ! In the end, I decided no as I wouldn't give it the use it deserved.


----------



## filthyluxe

Zenbag said:


> So lucky! I wish someday I will get one! Your bag looks fabulous!


Thank you so much dear!!  You will get one -- sometimes I think it's just time.


----------



## filthyluxe

Ahhhh, I had to share this with all my fellow exotic lovers: last week I got offered a graphite matte alligator Constance 18!  It's my first mini Constance and I like that this can be worn as a crossbody more than a size 24.  I've been waiting for so long to find a good matte exotic and I was so thrilled when I was offered it in the store.  I almost squealed out loud.  

No hesitation.. I definitely said yes!  (Among other goodies, too, )


----------



## raradarling

JeanGranger said:


> KP Jaune Ambre Swift GHW
> I wasn’t sure about this colour but now I’m in love



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## siriwan

Constance mini alligator 
rose mexico phw

Birkin30 touch gold matt phw


----------



## xxDxx

siriwan said:


> Constance mini alligator
> rose mexico phw
> 
> Birkin30 touch gold matt phw


Did you get the C18? Would love to see a pic


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Picotin 18 etoupe ghw - passed (looking for phw)


----------



## lilneko69

Constance 24, Rose Texas, PHW in CHEVRE!!!  Unfortunately passed because the color did not go well with my skin tone.


----------



## sydgirl

Ethengdurst said:


> I need opinions...
> C24 Rouge de coeur alligator with ghw or C24 Rose Scheherazade shiny croc with phw.
> 
> I have a rouge casaque c24 Epsom already but also a c 18 rose tyrien ostrich.
> 
> Which would you choose?


Omg go with RS   beyond stunning!!


----------



## erinrose

Picotin 18 clemance etoupe PHW-YES!


----------



## siriwan

siriwan said:


> Constance mini alligator
> rose mexico phw
> 
> Birkin30 touch gold matt phw
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Please. Help me choose.
> Please
> 
> Thank. You


----------



## cherrybible

Mini Constance epsom bleu indigo RGHW ❤️


----------



## siriwan

xxDxx said:


> Did you get the C18? Would love to see a pic


----------



## MDNYC

raradarling said:


> Wow! Congrats! Pics please!


Thank you! Here is my Mini Kelly. Joining her big sis


----------



## BirkinBish

Mini Constance Etoupe in Epsom with palladium hardware - YES!
Was also offered a few different Constance and Kelly to go bags, and am debating whether I should also get a noir C2G with gold or rose gold HW.


----------



## ayala_jessica

Ethengdurst said:


> I need opinions...
> C24 Rouge de coeur alligator with ghw or C24 Rose Scheherazade shiny croc with phw.
> 
> I have a rouge casaque c24 Epsom already but also a c 18 rose tyrien ostrich.
> 
> Which would you choose?



C24 Rose Scheherazade shiny croc!!


----------



## xxDxx

siriwan said:


> View attachment 5054048


Take it! So stunning!


----------



## surfer

ayala_jessica said:


> C24 Rose Scheherazade shiny croc!!



Congrats! Which hardware please and do you have pics?


----------



## JeanGranger

raradarling said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks dear


----------



## JeanGranger

Chanelandco said:


> Yay! Congrats!
> Isnt she gorgeous?! The color is exquisite.
> Happy to be your twin.


Thanks. I’m in love. I want two KP for my collection so I’m waiting for one more


----------



## raradarling

MDNYC said:


> Thank you! Here is my Mini Kelly. Joining her big sis


WOW! She’s gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

.


----------



## EmilyM111

I was kind of suggested that my husband could get K28 sellier jaune ambre after the display is changed (I bought 2 quota bags already so must be on him). However, as much as I loved loved loved the bag, think a. husband will go insane if I bring this up lol b. can't justify 3 bags within 6 months  so for now PASS (that doesn't mean I won't be stalking the SA in a few days )


----------



## 01aidyl

Just got my B25 Etain RGHW today and loving it!!!


----------



## ayala_jessica

surfer said:


> Congrats! Which hardware please and do you have pics?


Sorry Surfer but I was just responding to a question on which bag to choose. Unfortunately not my bag  although I would have loved to get offered one like that


----------



## raradarling

01aidyl said:


> Just got my B25 Etain RGHW today and loving it!!!


Pictures!


----------



## luxlovnewbie

Lindy 26 gold on gold. It’s never on my radar but I saw alot people love it. I think it is practical. But my husband told me it’s not my style. He is usually right with these. Too much debating in me atm


----------



## TheBagLady20

luxlovnewbie said:


> Lindy 26 gold on gold. It’s never on my radar but I saw alot people love it. I think it is practical. But my husband told me it’s not my style. He is usually right with these. Too much debating in me atm



What bag is your style?


----------



## catin

luxlovnewbie said:


> Lindy 26 gold on gold. It’s never on my radar but I saw alot people love it. I think it is practical. But my husband told me it’s not my style. He is usually right with these. Too much debating in me atm


I feel that style is constantly evolving and if you love something, you'll make it your style. But maybe your husband doesn't like it and is thus projecting what he'd like your style to be (or not be).


----------



## 01aidyl

raradarling said:


> Pictures!



here’s my baby!My very first b25! )


----------



## raradarling

01aidyl said:


> here’s my baby!My very first b25! )


 She’s gorgeous!


----------



## 01aidyl

raradarling said:


> She’s gorgeous!


Thanks dear!!!


----------



## 01aidyl

luxlovnewbie said:


> Lindy 26 gold on gold. It’s never on my radar but I saw alot people love it. I think it is practical. But my husband told me it’s not my style. He is usually right with these. Too much debating in me atm


My first H bag is my Noir Lindy 26 in PHW. I’ve had it for the past 6 years and it is my go to bag! It fits a lot of stuff and even an umbrella (which is very important for me living in the tropics!)  I really enjoy using the lindy as its fuss free but I usually zip it up and leave the turn lock free.. but most importantly, get a bag that sings to your heart and that way you will use it more often!


----------



## Luny_94

B25 togo vert de gris PHW - still debating because this was meant to be the present for my upcoming degree, but I already purchased a So Black Chanel classic medium flap for the same purpose


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you


----------



## nymeria

Luny_94 said:


> B25 togo vert de gris PHW - still debating because this was meant to be the present for my upcoming degree, but I already purchased a So Black Chanel classic medium flap for the same purpose


Getting your degree is worth at LEAST both ( if not more!)


----------



## Schatzibohne

Hi


----------



## TheBagLady20

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you



When you get the kelly, will you want to use the Lindy?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you


If you are hesitating and having to ask advice I'd say leave it.
Personally I love this combination BUT I think if if you had loved it you'd have purchased it immediately.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you


pass


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luny_94 said:


> B25 togo vert de gris PHW - still debating because this was meant to be the present for my upcoming degree, but I already purchased a So Black Chanel classic medium flap for the same purpose


Sell the Chanel and take the Hermes. Always.


----------



## momoc

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you



Make sure you actually like this particular spec - suede is not for everyone


----------



## Cool Gal

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you


Pass...since you will use your Kelly 25 Retourne more down the road.


----------



## periogirl28

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you


You need to be very sure you are happy with large swatches of Doblis especially on a shoulder carry bag. Hermes suede is relatively delicate and does not age well. Having said that I ordered a Doblis Constance SO despite well meaning advice from friends, but at least I was aware of this.  I do baby my bags and mine was certainly not a Constance I would use daily. The pro is it is rarer and definitely much lighter than a regular leather Lindy 26. It seems close in colour to your expected Kelly so perhaps I would pass.


----------



## erinrose

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you


Pass


----------



## jenayb

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you



Pass.


----------



## mp4

Luny_94 said:


> B25 togo vert de gris PHW - still debating because this was meant to be the present for my upcoming degree, but I already purchased a So Black Chanel classic medium flap for the same purpose



please post a pic if you decide to buy this (which you totally should do!)!


----------



## Sonatalove

My SA delivered the special order offer -
28 Kelly Sellier in alligator with golden hardware. The name of the color outside is rouge de coeur and aubergine inside.


----------



## Heartsbridge

Sonatalove said:


> My SA delivered the special order offer -
> 28 Kelly Sellier in alligator with golden hardware. The name of the color outside is rouge de coeur and aubergine inside.


Congrats! That is stunning!


----------



## Sonatalove

Heartsbridge said:


> Congrats! That is stunning!


Thank you.


----------



## LOA24

Sonatalove said:


> My SA delivered the special order offer -
> 28 Kelly Sellier in alligator with golden hardware. The name of the color outside is rouge de coeur and aubergine inside.


WOOOOOOOOW 
Enjoy her!!


----------



## Luny_94

nymeria said:


> Getting your degree is worth at LEAST both ( if not more!)



@nymeria you're totally right! 
Hope to be able to go and see new on Monday! 
But while I'm waiting, I'm starting to imagine her and I'm really concerned about veins to be to evident (even if I know they're not a defect)


----------



## Luny_94

mp4 said:


> please post a pic if you decide to buy this (which you totally should do!)!



Of course I will!


----------



## ikaesmallz

B25 Rouge Sellier PHW - pass
K28 Etain Retourne GHW - YES!

I haven’t had much, if any activity since  Jan 2019. Have only bought an Evelyne maybe twice, twilly & calvi once. I’ve kept in touch with my SA throughout this time & in Sept I was back on the market for B/K but after 2-3 attempts at emailing her, I never heard back  I’m not sure if she’s left the company or hopefully it’s not health related due to Covid but I was really bummed. Luckily every time my husband & I have ever gone to the store we make conversation with other SAs so I reached out to the other one I knew and made an appointment. He expressed that stock is pretty limited with the 3rd lockdown now but honestly I just wanted to be back in the store lol I missed it! I really wanted something in red but like previous comments, does not seem to have a lot of pop colors lately. I didn’t have high hopes of getting offered but after playing with their try ons (super fun!) & some great conversations, he told us to sit tight and went to the back. When he was taking a while I told my husband (with excitement), “I think he’s actually going to bring something out!” while in my mind hoping it was something I’d be interested in lol. Lo & behold, he pulled through & offered this classic baby in the hardware & size of my preference! He did offer me the B25 in rouge Sellier because he knew I wanted something red so badly and if it were GHW I probably would’ve went for that instead! But can’t go wrong with a classic like Etain with GHW! Here’s to hoping the red of my dreams show up one day!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Sonatalove said:


> My SA delivered the special order offer -
> 28 Kelly Sellier in alligator with golden hardware. The name of the color outside is rouge de coeur and aubergine inside.


Absolutely a stunner!!!


----------



## _kiki119_

Start my h journey back in Oct 2020, i just received my first offer

B30 Epsom Bleu Frida PHW - YES YES YES

i have a picotin 18 in same color but it’s such a lovely blue that i am happy to have it in a classic... can’t wait to pick her up on my next trip


----------



## Fashionista2

Sonatalove said:


> My SA delivered the special order offer -
> 28 Kelly Sellier in alligator with golden hardware. The name of the color outside is rouge de coeur and aubergine inside.


Dream bag goals! Enjoy


----------



## Fashionista2

_kiki119_ said:


> Start my h journey back in Oct 2020, i just received my first offer
> 
> B30 Epsom Bleu Frida PHW - YES YES YES
> 
> i have a picotin 18 in same color but it’s such a lovely blue that i am happy to have it in a classic... can’t wait to pick her up on my next trip


It's a stunning color! Congratulations


----------



## Dreaming Big

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, im being offered lindy 26 in suede and leather. The color is gris caillou and etoupe. Im being on and off with lindy 26. I will need advice should i take it or let it pass? Im waiting for my kelly 25 retourne in etoupe and my so for mini kelly. Thank you


Suede is hard. It’s gorgeous, but limiting. I view it as a cool/cold weather leather that can’t be carried in rain or snow.


----------



## jenayb

B25 Black Ostrich GHW - absolutely.


----------



## raradarling

_kiki119_ said:


> Start my h journey back in Oct 2020, i just received my first offer
> 
> B30 Epsom Bleu Frida PHW - YES YES YES
> 
> i have a picotin 18 in same color but it’s such a lovely blue that i am happy to have it in a classic... can’t wait to pick her up on my next trip


Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## aisham

Mini kelly 20 Epsom Nata PHW -..... Yes!!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

aisham said:


> Mini kelly 20 Epsom Nata PHW -..... Yes!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058773


Stunning, congrats!


----------



## Priscadiana

Dreaming Big said:


> Suede is hard. It’s gorgeous, but limiting. I view it as a cool/cold weather leather that can’t be carried in rain or snow.


Thank you and thank you every single one of you who gave me advices. I passed the bag n told my sa i rather wait n definitely use more kelly retourne i hope.  all the advices were actually right n reasonable esp if i didnt grab it immediately in the first place.


----------



## askslam

Love your story and the happy ending!



ikaesmallz said:


> B25 Rouge Sellier PHW - pass
> K28 Etain Retourne GHW - YES!
> 
> I haven’t had much, if any activity since  Jan 2019. Have only bought an Evelyne maybe twice, twilly & calvi once. I’ve kept in touch with my SA throughout this time & in Sept I was back on the market for B/K but after 2-3 attempts at emailing her, I never heard back  I’m not sure if she’s left the company or hopefully it’s not health related due to Covid but I was really bummed. Luckily every time my husband & I have ever gone to the store we make conversation with other SAs so I reached out to the other one I knew and made an appointment. He expressed that stock is pretty limited with the 3rd lockdown now but honestly I just wanted to be back in the store lol I missed it! I really wanted something in red but like previous comments, does not seem to have a lot of pop colors lately. I didn’t have high hopes of getting offered but after playing with their try ons (super fun!) & some great conversations, he told us to sit tight and went to the back. When he was taking a while I told my husband (with excitement), “I think he’s actually going to bring something out!” while in my mind hoping it was something I’d be interested in lol. Lo & behold, he pulled through & offered this classic baby in the hardware & size of my preference! He did offer me the B25 in rouge Sellier because he knew I wanted something red so badly and if it were GHW I probably would’ve went for that instead! But can’t go wrong with a classic like Etain with GHW! Here’s to hoping the red of my dreams show up one day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sonatalove said:


> My SA delivered the special order offer -
> 28 Kelly Sellier in alligator with golden hardware. The name of the color outside is rouge de coeur and aubergine inside.


This is phenomena!!!


----------



## raradarling

aisham said:


> Mini kelly 20 Epsom Nata PHW -..... Yes!!!!


WOW


----------



## mauihappyplace

Luny_94 said:


> B25 togo vert de gris PHW - still debating because this was meant to be the present for my upcoming degree, but I already purchased a So Black Chanel classic medium flap for the same purpose


A degree deserves multiple gifts!!  There is one for the preparation. One for the actual accepting the degree. Another for what it means...I could go on and on. Congrats!!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

C18, Veau Butler, natural sable, PHW!!! - Yes!!!!!


----------



## stylemeter

Notorious Pink said:


> This is phenomena!!!


gorgeous


----------



## Luny_94

mauihappyplace said:


> A degree deserves multiple gifts!!  There is one for the preparation. One for the actual accepting the degree. Another for what it means...I could go on and on. Congrats!!



Thank you so much! I just picked her up yesterday! Can’t wait to open the box!


----------



## rockandroses

I got my dream bag after 2.5 years of waiting: a Black Kelly 28 in Sellier Epsom with PHW


----------



## MissApple

rockandroses said:


> I got my dream bag after 2.5 years of waiting: a Black Kelly 28 in Sellier Epsom with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060437


She’s beyond beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## MissApple

After a long journey, my fairy SA offered me K28 retourne in Vert de Gris, but I’m indecisive as I’m not a fan of green and wanted a classic neutral color, such as noir, gold, etain, or etoupe. There’s not many pics/mod shot of this color so any advice would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Summerof89

Kostw said:


> After a long journey, my fairy SA offered me K28 retourne in Vert de Gris, but I’m indecisive as I’m not a fan of green and wanted a classic neutral color, such as noir, gold, etain, or etoupe. There’s not many pics/mod shot of this color so any advice would be much appreciated!!!


If you are not a fan wait for what you really want - this is what I would do personally


----------



## _kiki119_

Kostw said:


> After a long journey, my fairy SA offered me K28 retourne in Vert de Gris, but I’m indecisive as I’m not a fan of green and wanted a classic neutral color, such as noir, gold, etain, or etoupe. There’s not many pics/mod shot of this color so any advice would be much appreciated!!!


IMO a dark olive and khaki is a nice casual neutral!!! VDG is beautiful


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

K28 vert de gris togo PHW - pass
C18 Noir lizard PHW - pass
K28 Bleu Marine touch PHW - pass
B25 Noir touch GHW - pass (already have)

Not a PHW person at all so it was a relatively easy although still painful decision process for me.


----------



## TeeCee77

Kostw said:


> After a long journey, my fairy SA offered me K28 retourne in Vert de Gris, but I’m indecisive as I’m not a fan of green and wanted a classic neutral color, such as noir, gold, etain, or etoupe. There’s not many pics/mod shot of this color so any advice would be much appreciated!!!


I would go see the bag but pass if it is not exactly what you want. I was in your exact shoes and ended up accepting a bad I knew wasn’t exactly what I wanted and sold it later. It’s best to wait for what you want.


----------



## MissApple

OuiCestLaVie said:


> K28 vert de gris togo PHW - pass
> C18 Noir lizard PHW - pass
> K28 Bleu Marine touch PHW - pass
> B25 Noir touch GHW - pass
> 
> Not a PHW person at all so it was a relatively easy although still painful decision process for me.


wow a B25 noir touch!! 
Interestingly, I was just offered your first option -K28 VdG but in GHW. Would you take it if it was GHW?


----------



## MissApple

TeeCee77 said:


> I would go see the bag but pass if it is not exactly what you want. I was in your exact shoes and ended up accepting a bad I knew wasn’t exactly what I wanted and sold it later. It’s best to wait for what you want.


Thank you for sharing your experience!! I did make an appointment to see her in person, but I’m afraid I might do the same thing as you did. Ugh so hard to resist anything H basically.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Kostw said:


> wow a B25 noir touch!!
> Interestingly, I was just offered your first option -K28 VdG but in GHW. Would you take it if it was GHW?



Yes I would. It’s not a color on my wishlist but it’s also a color that I don’t mind adding to my collection if offered in the right bag specs.

I only turned down B25 noir touch because I already have B25 and B30 Noir Touch in RGHW.


----------



## raradarling

rockandroses said:


> I got my dream bag after 2.5 years of waiting: a Black Kelly 28 in Sellier Epsom with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060437


Congrats!!!


----------



## iJUSTloveYOU

Mini Constance in Bleu Orage and Silver Hardware. I had to pass on it and waiting again for the bleu bhrume


----------



## hermes&chanel

C24 black with ombré hardware - YES


----------



## izaku0608

C18 Craie with Rose Gold Hardware - YES!!!!


----------



## rockandroses

Kostw said:


> She’s beyond beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you so much!


----------



## rockandroses

raradarling said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

Oh my gawd

K20 craie ghw. My one and only outstanding Yes! But, I can’t get her until May 1.
Please excuse me while I excited sweat for 10 days.


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Kostw said:


> After a long journey, my fairy SA offered me K28 retourne in Vert de Gris, but I’m indecisive as I’m not a fan of green and wanted a classic neutral color, such as noir, gold, etain, or etoupe. There’s not many pics/mod shot of this color so any advice would be much appreciated!!!


If the size and retourne style were specs you wanted, I’d give it a shot and go in and have a look. Vdg can be a neutral and I’ve found it easy to match with most outfits  not sure if how your store functions but some stores do require much higher spends for the classic noir, etoupe, gold etc - perhaps you would like to ask your SA? If you like the colour after trying it and you aren’t keen on spending more, the you can seriously consider vdg


----------



## raradarling

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh my gawd
> 
> K20 craie ghw. My one and only outstanding Yes! But, I can’t get her until May 1.
> Please excuse me while I excited sweat for 10 days.


Oh wow! Did your SA send you photos?


----------



## Lejic

Kostw said:


> After a long journey, my fairy SA offered me K28 retourne in Vert de Gris, but I’m indecisive as I’m not a fan of green and wanted a classic neutral color, such as noir, gold, etain, or etoupe. There’s not many pics/mod shot of this color so any advice would be much appreciated!!!


My reply to these always is “wait for what you really want unless it really really catches you when you see the color in person”. BUT in your case since you only want a neutral and not, say “must be gold on gold” sort of specific thing in mind, I can say that VdG is pretty versatile and I’m sure if you put it in a room full of Birkins I’d pile it with the neutrals, not “colorful”s.

I couldn’t find a great modeling view of it online so can’t help with pics, sorry. One piece of advice though: ask your SA if you can see it right by the windows so you it under natural sunlight as much as possible. I find H store lights sort of odd.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Kostw said:


> After a long journey, my fairy SA offered me K28 retourne in Vert de Gris, but I’m indecisive as I’m not a fan of green and wanted a classic neutral color, such as noir, gold, etain, or etoupe. There’s not many pics/mod shot of this color so any advice would be much appreciated!!!


If possible I would go to see it in person. Bags look different in person and lighting.  I am not a fan of green at all but recently my SA offered me a B25 Vert bosphore which in my opinion is much more a shade of blue (I had to see it in person- and I took it) Now with that being said, if you think you would cave in to buying something you don't absolutely love JUST because its a Kelly then just say no.


----------



## MissApple

It makes sense now. I’m also such a big fan of rose gold. Good choices. 


OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yes I would. It’s not a color on my wishlist but it’s also a color that I don’t mind adding to my collection if offered in the right bag specs.
> 
> I only turned down B25 noir touch because I already have B25 and B30 Noir Touch in RGHW.


----------



## MissApple

Thank you so much with all your helpful advice!!! I’m going to see her tomorrow in store and will update!! It’s so hard to turn down any Kelly’s TBH, but as my first Kelly I do want a more versatile and east to match color. 





Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> If the size and retourne style were specs you wanted, I’d give it a shot and go in and have a look. Vdg can be a neutral and I’ve found it easy to match with most outfits  not sure if how your store functions but some stores do require much higher spends for the classic noir, etoupe, gold etc - perhaps you would like to ask your SA? If you like the colour after trying it and you aren’t keen on spending more, the you can seriously consider vdg





Lejic said:


> My reply to these always is “wait for what you really want unless it really really catches you when you see the color in person”. BUT in your case since you only want a neutral and not, say “must be gold on gold” sort of specific thing in mind, I can say that VdG is pretty versatile and I’m sure if you put it in a room full of Birkins I’d pile it with the neutrals, not “colorful”s.
> 
> I couldn’t find a great modeling view of it online so can’t help with pics, sorry. One piece of advice though: ask your SA if you can see it right by the windows so you it under natural sunlight as much as possible. I find H store lights sort of odd.





mauihappyplace said:


> If possible I would go to see it in person. Bags look different in person and lighting.  I am not a fan of green at all but recently my SA offered me a B25 Vert bosphore which in my opinion is much more a shade of blue (I had to see it in person- and I took it) Now with that being said, if you think you would cave in to buying something you don't absolutely love JUST because its a Kelly then just say no.


----------



## Chrismin

Picked her up this past wkd !
Kelly 25 ebene in Togo !
Usually am not a brown girl but this color is really special ! I feel like pics do not do it justice . 
Reminds me of espresso ☕️


----------



## christine728

Chrismin said:


> Picked her up this past wkd !
> Kelly 25 ebene in Togo !
> Usually am not a brown girl but this color is really special ! I feel like pics do not do it justice .
> Reminds me of espresso ☕
> View attachment 5062016
> View attachment 5062017


I feel like this is such a great bag ! Congratulations )


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Picked her up this past wkd !
> Kelly 25 ebene in Togo !
> Usually am not a brown girl but this color is really special ! I feel like pics do not do it justice .
> Reminds me of espresso ☕
> View attachment 5062016
> View attachment 5062017



Oooh, love her!      Congrats!!


----------



## TeeCee77

raradarling said:


> Oh wow! Did your SA send you photos?


I wish! No, he’s going for the fill torture experience.


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you  


christine728 said:


> I feel like this is such a great bag ! Congratulations )


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you !! 



loh said:


> Oooh, love her!      Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

OuiCestLaVie said:


> K28 vert de gris togo PHW - pass
> C18 Noir lizard PHW - pass
> K28 Bleu Marine touch PHW - pass
> B25 Noir touch GHW - pass (already have)
> 
> Not a PHW person at all so it was a relatively easy although still painful decision process for me.



I am actually relatively surprised to read that a duplicate bag was offered to you.


----------



## raradarling

TeeCee77 said:


> I wish! No, he’s going for the fill torture experience.


Oh no!!!


----------



## Cool Gal

C18 Noir with Rose Gold Hardware -> YES
C24 Etoupe with Palladium -> Pass


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

jenaywins said:


> I am actually relatively surprised to read that a duplicate bag was offered to you.



Not from the same store.


----------



## misspakie

Cool Gal said:


> C18 Noir with Rose Gold Hardware -> YES
> C24 Etoupe with Palladium -> Pass
> 
> View attachment 5062082



My dream!!! Congrats!


----------



## corgimom11

Birkin 30 matte alligator, jaune bourgeon PHW

Passed as I have my eyes on the prize... another K. But it sure was pretty.


----------



## mauihappyplace

corgimom11 said:


> Birkin 30 matte alligator, jaune bourgeon PHW
> 
> Passed as I have my eyes on the prize... another K. But it sure was pretty.


I wish you could have passed it my way


----------



## corgimom11

mauihappyplace said:


> I wish you could have passed it my way



Ahhh! I wish it was that easy  I need to make a quick correction as I validated w/ my SA, it was matte croc, not alligator. It won't let me edit my prior post for some reason anymore. It seems I have a bit to learn about exotics before dipping my toe in that water for sure...alligator and croc look almost too similar to me!


----------



## debykf

corgimom11 said:


> Birkin 30 matte alligator, jaune bourgeon PHW
> 
> Passed as I have my eyes on the prize... another K. But it sure was pretty.


Oh my! That must have been beautiful!


----------



## Bereal

ikaesmallz said:


> B25 Rouge Sellier PHW - pass
> K28 Etain Retourne GHW - YES!
> 
> I haven’t had much, if any activity since  Jan 2019. Have only bought an Evelyne maybe twice, twilly & calvi once. I’ve kept in touch with my SA throughout this time & in Sept I was back on the market for B/K but after 2-3 attempts at emailing her, I never heard back  I’m not sure if she’s left the company or hopefully it’s not health related due to Covid but I was really bummed. Luckily every time my husband & I have ever gone to the store we make conversation with other SAs so I reached out to the other one I knew and made an appointment. He expressed that stock is pretty limited with the 3rd lockdown now but honestly I just wanted to be back in the store lol I missed it! I really wanted something in red but like previous comments, does not seem to have a lot of pop colors lately. I didn’t have high hopes of getting offered but after playing with their try ons (super fun!) & some great conversations, he told us to sit tight and went to the back. When he was taking a while I told my husband (with excitement), “I think he’s actually going to bring something out!” while in my mind hoping it was something I’d be interested in lol. Lo & behold, he pulled through & offered this classic baby in the hardware & size of my preference! He did offer me the B25 in rouge Sellier because he knew I wanted something red so badly and if it were GHW I probably would’ve went for that instead! But can’t go wrong with a classic like Etain with GHW! Here’s to hoping the red of my dreams show up one day!


Gorgeous bag! Congratulations


----------



## ikaesmallz

Bereal said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congratulations



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sonatalove

lovemylife15 said:


> WOOOOOOOOW
> Enjoy her!!


Thank you


----------



## Sonatalove

Hermeaddict said:


> Absolutely a stunner!!!


Thank you


----------



## Sonatalove

Fashionista2 said:


> Dream bag goals! Enjoy


Yes! It is!  thank you


----------



## Crapples

Got a text today! So confused in what to do next. K28, R de Cœur, PHW, Evercolor. Honestly dream specs excepting the HW. That said, I think this bag could look super modern and a little less uptight than a traditional structured GHW K. Would love your thoughts! Thank you!!


----------



## Genepi

Crapples said:


> Got a text today! So confused in what to do next. K28, R de Cœur, PHW, Evercolor. Honestly dream specs excepting the HW. That said, I think this bag could look super modern and a little less uptight than a traditional structured GHW K. Would love your thoughts! Thank you!!


Sounds Devine! Is it Sellier or R ?  I would love to have an Evercolor Kelly.  I passant wallet in Evercolor and really enjoy this leather.  I understand that it is rare to see a Kelly in this leather and the R de Coeur is such a great colour and would be so saturated in Evercolor.  I would totally go for it!


----------



## olibelli

Crapples said:


> Got a text today! So confused in what to do next. K28, R de Cœur, PHW, Evercolor. Honestly dream specs excepting the HW. That said, I think this bag could look super modern and a little less uptight than a traditional structured GHW K. Would love your thoughts! Thank you!!


I've had the toughest time encountering cool reds like RdC and Rouge Casaque with PHW; personally prefer reds such as these much more with palladium vs GHW. Just looks so fresh and modern. I would definitely take it!


----------



## Chrismin

Sounds amazing !! 





Crapples said:


> Got a text today! So confused in what to do next. K28, R de Cœur, PHW, Evercolor. Honestly dream specs excepting the HW. That said, I think this bag could look super modern and a little less uptight than a traditional structured GHW K. Would love your thoughts! Thank you!!


----------



## Genepi

Offered K28 Sellier Epsom Gold w GHW- yes

Almost said no as I really would have preferred to have the gold in Retourne. I planned to use this colour as an everyday summer bag. I am afraid the sellier style may be a bit cumbersome for everyday use.  I already have a K32 in Raisin PHR Retourne that I use every day. I  love, love the Retourne style for an every day use.  I wanted a K Sellier in Black with GHW as it is more formal. My SA worked really hard to get this bag for me for my birthday- with the lockdowns there is not much stock.  I figured I could not go wrong with a classic Hermes gold handbag so it was a yes.


----------



## Crapples

Genepi said:


> Sounds Devine! Is it Sellier or R ?  I would love to have an Evercolor Kelly.  I passant wallet in Evercolor and really enjoy this leather.  I understand that it is rare to see a Kelly in this leather and the R de Coeur is such a great colour and would be so saturated in Evercolor.  I would totally go for it!


Retourne. I think you're right. I think the hardware will make it feel more youthful as well.


----------



## Crapples

olibelli said:


> I've had the toughest time encountering cool reds like RdC and Rouge Casaque with PHW; personally prefer reds such as these much more with palladium vs GHW. Just looks so fresh and modern. I would definitely take it!


Thank you. I think the PHW will give it that true red lipstick look.


----------



## Luny_94

Crapples said:


> Got a text today! So confused in what to do next. K28, R de Cœur, PHW, Evercolor. Honestly dream specs excepting the HW. That said, I think this bag could look super modern and a little less uptight than a traditional structured GHW K. Would love your thoughts! Thank you!!



Definitely a big, huge YES for me: I have a bastia in RdC Evercolour and it is such a true vibrant red. The phw complete the colour so well imho!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Crapples said:


> Got a text today! So confused in what to do next. K28, R de Cœur, PHW, Evercolor. Honestly dream specs excepting the HW. That said, I think this bag could look super modern and a little less uptight than a traditional structured GHW K. Would love your thoughts! Thank you!!


I wouldn't take the bag with PHW if my desire is GHW.
It's not the spec I requested and I always regret taking bag that isn't what I really wanted.
GHW will come in time....
but that is just me  
Much prefer red w/GHW TBH
And also to my eye, RdC is not true lipstick red. It has slight orange undertone.
Rouge Casaque is deep true red w/no orangey undertone.
I would go see the bag and if my heart sings... then of course.


----------



## angelz629

Constance 18 with black and GHW!


----------



## DR2014

Crapples said:


> Got a text today! So confused in what to do next. K28, R de Cœur, PHW, Evercolor. Honestly dream specs excepting the HW. That said, I think this bag could look super modern and a little less uptight than a traditional structured GHW K. Would love your thoughts! Thank you!!


Sounds great, I would go for it too!


----------



## sillygooose

Vert de gris B30 Togo GHW - YES! 
Vert bosphore C18 w enamel buckle - pass


----------



## periogirl28

Apparently my local store received some B30s and K28s
SA mentioned Rouge Sellier K28, possibly of interest as it’s a new colour. 
Offered Rose Shocking Jonathan B25. All declined. Went home and received email that SO is ready.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

sillygooose said:


> Vert de gris B30 Togo GHW - YES!
> Vert bosphore C18 w enamel buckle - pass



Ahhhhh.....such a beautiful bag!!! This combo is my ultimate HG. It was my podium order from last year — still waiting on it unfortunately.

Enjoy in great health!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sillygooose said:


> Vert de gris B30 Togo GHW - YES!
> Vert bosphore C18 w enamel buckle - pass


Gorgeousssssss
Love the warmth of the ghw w/this color!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Apparently my local store received some B30s and K28s
> SA mentioned Rouge Sellier K28
> Offered Rose Shocking Jonathan B25. All declined. Went home and received email that SO is ready.


ohhhhhh can't wait to see your SO!!!


----------



## raradarling

Crapples said:


> Got a text today! So confused in what to do next. K28, R de Cœur, PHW, Evercolor. Honestly dream specs excepting the HW. That said, I think this bag could look super modern and a little less uptight than a traditional structured GHW K. Would love your thoughts! Thank you!!


I saw this colour with PHW and I honestly liked it more! It brightens the red and makes it, just as you said, super modern. Definitely go see it and send us some pics!


----------



## raradarling

sillygooose said:


> Vert de gris B30 Togo GHW - YES!
> Vert bosphore C18 w enamel buckle - pass


Wow!!!


----------



## xmktn

leanneju said:


> C18 Craie with Rose Gold Hardware - YES!!!!


Oh my - this color combo is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## xmktn

periogirl28 said:


> Apparently my local store received some B30s and K28s
> SA mentioned Rouge Sellier K28, possibly of interest as it’s a new colour.
> Offered Rose Shocking Jonathan B25. All declined. Went home and received email that SO is ready.


The H fairy is working hard for you!  Congrats!


----------



## xmktn

Kostw said:


> Thank you so much with all your helpful advice!!! I’m going to see her tomorrow in store and will update!! It’s so hard to turn down any Kelly’s TBH, but as my first Kelly I do want a more versatile and east to match color.


What was the final decision? Yay or nay?  I share your hesitations when I was offered a K28 retourne in vert marquis. I did take her home and she is currently the favorite child. Green with grey undertones do make wonderful neutrals. The decision was easier for me since I have other neutrals in my collection, but I can totally understand the struggle if it’s your first neutral and the itch to get the more popular neutrals is strong. Sharing a pic with her.


----------



## Crapples

angelz629 said:


> Constance 18 with black and GHW!


Classic. I want this and another C18 in a pop of color. Love my Gold on Gold 24.


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> Apparently my local store received some B30s and K28s
> SA mentioned Rouge Sellier K28, possibly of interest as it’s a new colour.
> Offered Rose Shocking Jonathan B25. All declined. Went home and received email that SO is ready.


Hi @periogirl28 - would you share when you ordered your SO? Thanks!!


----------



## Summerof89

Israeli_Flava said:


> ohhhhhh can't wait to see your SO!!!


oh wow rose shocking! do you know whether it's PHW or GHW?


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> Hi @periogirl28 - would you share when you ordered your SO? Thanks!!


A year 7 months. Delayed by Covid I guess.


----------



## periogirl28

Summerof89 said:


> oh wow rose shocking! do you know whether it's PHW or GHW?


Sorry I almost missed this as I wasn’t tagged. I didn’t ask past the color and leather as I have no interest in it, this is what I normally do anyway. I did not ask to view, as it is apparently BN clingfilmed, out of consideration for the eventual buyer. So no pics to share here.


----------



## Summerof89

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry I almost missed this as I wasn’t tagged. I didn’t ask past the color and leather as I have no interest in it, this is what I normally do anyway. I did not ask to view, as it is apparently BN clingfilmed, out of consideration for the eventual buyer. So no pics to share here.


No prob! thanks for your response, I will wait to see if my local boutique receives anything in that color it's one of my favs!!!


----------



## MissApple

xmktn said:


> What was the final decision? Yay or nay?  I share your hesitations when I was offered a K28 retourne in vert marquis. I did take her home and she is currently the favorite child. Green with grey undertones do make wonderful neutrals. The decision was easier for me since I have other neutrals in my collection, but I can totally understand the struggle if it’s your first neutral and the itch to get the more popular neutrals is strong. Sharing a pic with her.
> View attachment 5065861


Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant. 

After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!


----------



## xindi924

periogirl28 said:


> Apparently my local store received some B30s and K28s
> SA mentioned Rouge Sellier K28, possibly of interest as it’s a new colour.
> Offered Rose Shocking Jonathan B25. All declined. Went home and received email that SO is ready.


 I got the B25 rose shocking veau Jonathan couple days ago  I love pink


----------



## Summerof89

wowowowow just saw it in another thread, how beautiful! I hope it comes in ghw too i would very much love that



xindi924 said:


> I got the B25 rose shocking veau Jonathan couple days ago  I love pink


----------



## periogirl28

xindi924 said:


> I got the B25 rose shocking veau Jonathan couple days ago  I love pink


Congrats! As always, Paris has sent a batch out. I love pink too but I think I have enough similar.


----------



## xindi924

Summerof89 said:


> wowowowow just saw it in another thread, how beautiful! I hope it comes in ghw too i would very much love that


 Yes this seasons colors new shipment coming through. I’m a pink bag girl


----------



## periogirl28

xmktn said:


> The H fairy is working hard for you!  Congrats!


My SA really gets me. He offered me my C18 in Barenia. It made me sooo happy!


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Kostw said:


> Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant.
> 
> After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066197
> View attachment 5066198


Congrats! The bag looks lovely on you.  vdg is very much a chameleon


----------



## Ally ambrosio

periogirl28 said:


> Apparently my local store received some B30s and K28s
> SA mentioned Rouge Sellier K28, possibly of interest as it’s a new colour.
> Offered Rose Shocking Jonathan B25. All declined. Went home and received email that SO is ready.


Deleted


----------



## Ally ambrosio

xindi924 said:


> I got the B25 rose shocking veau Jonathan couple days ago  I love pink


Can you share some pic? Really interested in this pink bag


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Summerof89 said:


> wowowowow just saw it in another thread, how beautiful! I hope it comes in ghw too i would very much love that


In which thread? Would love to see this bag


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry I almost missed this as I wasn’t tagged. I didn’t ask past the color and leather as I have no interest in it, this is what I normally do anyway. I did not ask to view, as it is apparently BN clingfilmed, out of consideration for the eventual buyer. So no pics to share here.


I do this as a courtesy, too.
I figure the actual buyer should have the joy and excitement of that first wiff of French air as an orange box is opened !


----------



## Siha77

Kostw said:


> Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant.
> 
> After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066197
> View attachment 5066198



This is absolutely perfect on you, especially with that outfit. Love this shade! So glad you took it!!


----------



## Cool Gal

misspakie said:


> My dream!!! Congrats!


Thank you dear


----------



## ikaesmallz

Kostw said:


> Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant.
> 
> After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066197
> View attachment 5066198



I LOVE it! What a beautiful neutral color - congrats!!


----------



## xmktn

Kostw said:


> Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant.
> 
> After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066197
> View attachment 5066198


Congrats!!! I think you are doing an awesome job styling it - love your outfit!! You SA is on point - the classic neutrals will always be around - but these variations may not.


----------



## filthyluxe

I had to share this - I picked this up today! It's _technically_ a bag... but the most micro version of the Kelly bag via the Twilly charm in Argile. I'm so in love with the details that Hermes put into the construction of this little beauty. Any styling tips welcome!!


----------



## xindi924

filthyluxe said:


> I had to share this - I picked this up today! It's _technically_ a bag... but the most micro version of the Kelly bag via the Twilly charm in Argile. I'm so in love with the details that Hermes put into the construction of this little beauty. Any styling tips welcome!!


Congrats on this lovely Kelly, heard it’s the new H colors. I was offered the exact same one last week but I had to politely decline. I have one in Rouge, and I adore it so so much. If I have all the $$$ to spend, I’ll collect them all. Haha.


----------



## filthyluxe

xindi924 said:


> Congrats on this lovely Kelly, heard it’s the new H colors. I was offered the exact same one last week but I had to politely decline. I have one in Rouge, and I adore it so so much. If I have all the $$$ to spend, I’ll collect them all. Haha.



Thanks, dear!  It's my first one so I'm sure if I got offered another I would do the same as you.. don't need two of these micro babies.  I bet your Rouge is so gorgeous -- I love a good red moment.


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> I do this as a courtesy, too.
> I figure the actual buyer should have the joy and excitement of that first wiff of French air as an orange box is opened !



I have always done this, especially in Paris where the air is kinda 'local'! I never ask to see something unless I am at least 85% interested, or occasionally when it's already been opened and checked.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

xindi924 said:


> Congrats on this lovely Kelly, heard it’s the new H colors. I was offered the exact same one last week but I had to politely decline. I have one in Rouge, and I adore it so so much. If I have all the $$$ to spend, I’ll collect them all. Haha.


By new color... you mean it will be offered in the big bags as well?  It looks gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

Kostw said:


> Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant.
> 
> After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066197
> View attachment 5066198



So chic!


----------



## periogirl28

Ally ambrosio said:


> By new color... you mean it will be offered in the big bags as well?  It looks gorgeous!!


Argile is an old colour. I have it in a "big bag". Not sure if we will see it in new bag offers.


----------



## meluvbags

Kostw said:


> Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant.
> 
> After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066197
> View attachment 5066198


Congrats on your bag! This is gorgeous! I am exactly in your shoes my current request is for a vert amande as well but I think I’ve only been seeing them in Epsom so I was debating if I should also go for vert de gris but I haven’t been able to see a true representation of the color! Would you say it’s more green? Some pics make it look like khaki green which I don’t like as much but it looks so rich here


----------



## Jaderade

leanneju said:


> C18 Craie with Rose Gold Hardware - YES!!!!


Dream combo!! I want a Constance or Birkin in that color hardware combo, it's perfect!!


----------



## chocciebiccie

Edit - I'm trying to quote @meluvbags but I'm such a noob, I can't figure out how to do quoting and post pics at the same time 

I was offered (and took) a VdG B30 in Togo leather earlier this March. I was also on the fence when deciding whether or not to take it - but I'm glad I did, I love it!

It's hard to capture the true color as the shade changes in the light - sometimes just looks grey, otherwise more green - and even then, I've found the shades of green to differ under certain lighting too. It can look khaki at times, but then also a deeper dark green in other lighting. Also customer in the store asked my SA if it was Etain when she saw me trying it (my boutique is fairly small and there aren't any big private rooms for bag viewing).

Attaching a few shots - one with my also new feu lindy 26 and also one with me holding it (that one is a bit blurry because I've cropped it a fair bit!). Hope this helps!


----------



## MissApple

meluvbags said:


> Congrats on your bag! This is gorgeous! I am exactly in your shoes my current request is for a vert amande as well but I think I’ve only been seeing them in Epsom so I was debating if I should also go for vert de gris but I haven’t been able to see a true representation of the color! Would you say it’s more green? Some pics make it look like khaki green which I don’t like as much but it looks so rich here


Thanks!!
I love Vert Amande but like you mentioned, I’ve only seen this color in Sellier this year. 
So Vert de Gris is a very interesting color which I don’t think any photo can really capture the true representation of it because the color does change in different lightings. It looks like dark khaki green to me in natural light but looks gray indoor. Posting some photos I look in store to help you compare. Btw I also found the stitching on VdG very special as it somehow looks like a contrast stitching.


----------



## cloudyc1oud

Kelly pochette rose sakura - phw

I am still deciding because I actually want B25 or K25 in RS.
Should I say Yes or No?


----------



## TeeCee77

cloudyc1oud said:


> Kelly pochette rose sakura - phw
> 
> I am still deciding because I actually want B25 or K25 in RS.
> Should I say Yes or No?


Do you want a KP? If yes, I would take it since it is a color you like and they don’t come around too often. Since it doesn’t count as a quota would you still want a B/K in the same color? I have no issue repeating colors I love.


----------



## labelo

Kostw said:


> Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant.
> 
> After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066197
> View attachment 5066198


I think you made a fantastic choice! H does color so well, and this is one that will pair with so many outfits! The GHW really suits it, too.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

meluvbags said:


> Congrats on your bag! This is gorgeous! I am exactly in your shoes my current request is for a vert amande as well but I think I’ve only been seeing them in Epsom so I was debating if I should also go for vert de gris but I haven’t been able to see a true representation of the color! Would you say it’s more green? Some pics make it look like khaki green which I don’t like as much but it looks so rich here


Hi dear! Found these on IG ( owner tagged) I hope they are helpful 
VDG in Epsom


----------



## Crapples

cloudyc1oud said:


> Kelly pochette rose sakura - phw
> 
> I am still deciding because I actually want B25 or K25 in RS.
> Should I say Yes or No?


I say no.  I am not a fan of the bag and if it is not in the specs you want, let it go!  Plus you know it will make someone else really happy.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Is this the Verso one which is clue ocean inside? Or single colored one ? Grit T inside and Grit Outside?

Sorry, I already read its the verso version. Thanks


----------



## tensgrl

cloudyc1oud said:


> Kelly pochette rose sakura - phw
> 
> I am still deciding because I actually want B25 or K25 in RS.
> Should I say Yes or No?


Wow, that's a great offer.  I think Rose Sakura is a beautiful color and IMO I would grab it.  Pouchette offers are not overly common.


----------



## debykf

tensgrl said:


> Wow, that's a great offer.  I think Rose Sakura is a beautiful color and IMO I would grab it.  Pouchette offers are not overly common.


I agree!!,


----------



## meluvbags

Kostw said:


> Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant.
> 
> After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066197
> View attachment 5066198





chocciebiccie said:


> Edit - I'm trying to quote @meluvbags but I'm such a noob, I can't figure out how to do quoting and post pics at the same time
> 
> I was offered (and took) a VdG B30 in Togo leather earlier this March. I was also on the fence when deciding whether or not to take it - but I'm glad I did, I love it!
> 
> It's hard to capture the true color as the shade changes in the light - sometimes just looks grey, otherwise more green - and even then, I've found the shades of green to differ under certain lighting too. It can look khaki at times, but then also a deeper dark green in other lighting. Also customer in the store asked my SA if it was Etain when she saw me trying it (my boutique is fairly small and there aren't any big private rooms for bag viewing).
> 
> Attaching a few shots - one with my also new feu lindy 26 and also one with me holding it (that one is a bit blurry because I've cropped it a fair bit!). Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5067780
> 
> View attachment 5067781





Kostw said:


> Thanks!!
> I love Vert Amande but like you mentioned, I’ve only seen this color in Sellier this year.
> So Vert de Gris is a very interesting color which I don’t think any photo can really capture the true representation of it because the color does change in different lightings. It looks like dark khaki green to me in natural light but looks gray indoor. Posting some photos I look in store to help you compare. Btw I also found the stitching on VdG very special as it somehow looks like a contrast stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5067892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067895





Ally ambrosio said:


> Hi dear! Found these on IG ( owner tagged) I hope they are helpful
> VDG in Epsom
> View attachment 5068291
> View attachment 5068292
> View attachment 5068293



my dear tpfers you guys are all so sweet and awesome  thanks so much for all the pics and responses! This is super helpful. It really does resemble etain/VA/khaki in these pics so I feel like I still don’t know 100% what it looks like but I love how they all look lol! It’ll be like 3 bags in one haha. I have etain and VA in my list right now so I think VdG would be perfect too. My SA showed me VdG in an epsom belt to have a sense but I think it comes off more military green in epsom than Togo? Can’t stop staring at these pics, thank you all for sharing


----------



## cloudyc1oud

TeeCee77 said:


> Do you want a KP? If yes, I would take it since it is a color you like and they don’t come around too often. Since it doesn’t count as a quota would you still want a B/K in the same color? I have no issue repeating colors I love.





Crapples said:


> I say no.  I am not a fan of the bag and if it is not in the specs you want, let it go!  Plus you know it will make someone else really happy.





tensgrl said:


> Wow, that's a great offer.  I think Rose Sakura is a beautiful color and IMO I would grab it.  Pouchette offers are not overly common.





debykf said:


> I agree!!,



Thank you very much for your answers. I already said Yesssssss to my SA and I have to wait about 1 month for this KP. I have never put KP in my wish list before that is why I asked. KP is quite new to me but after watching many youtube videos about KP in these 3-4 hours.  I would sayy yesss.


----------



## saban

cloudyc1oud said:


> Thank you very much for your answers. I already said Yesssssss to my SA and I have to wait about 1 month for this KP. I have never put KP in my wish list before that is why I asked. KP is quite new to me but after watching many youtube videos about KP in these 3-4 hours.  I would sayy yesss.


Great choice! I know for me I would've snapped it up with a quickness. Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

B30 Clemence in Rose Shocking!!! - YES! 

(It took my breath away when my SA unboxed it!)


----------



## raradarling

LuxHandbagLover said:


> B30 Clemence in Rose Shocking!!! - YES!
> 
> (It took my breath away when my SA unboxed it!)
> 
> View attachment 5068765


WOW


----------



## loveforbeauty

B30- Bleu indigo Epsom RGHW- YES!!


----------



## loveforbeauty

LuxHandbagLover said:


> B30 Clemence in Rose Shocking!!! - YES!
> 
> (It took my breath away when my SA unboxed it!)
> 
> View attachment 5068765


Absolutely gorgeous! And I love Clemence!! congrats!! Wear her in the best of health!


----------



## keirii

loveforbeauty said:


> B30- Bleu indigo Epsom RGHW- YES!!


congrats!! pls post a picture when you get it.  Thank you!


----------



## pinkki

B25 sellier Epsom etain ghw - yes!


----------



## Springbear

K28 Sellier Vert Amande ghw - yesss
Didn’t know they are still making va but it’s truly a beauty in person


----------



## Ally ambrosio

LuxHandbagLover said:


> B30 Clemence in Rose Shocking!!! - YES!
> 
> (It took my breath away when my SA unboxed it!)
> 
> View attachment 5068765


Whatttttttt are you kidding me?
I LOVE IT!!!  I was debating if I should add this color to my wishlist or not... because I saw a picture (posted below)on the web that was the only RS bag I could ever find! And the color was so strong and almost unwearable to me in my opinion but then this!!! It’s so beautiful! I hope It doesn’t change too much in Epsom (?) I love!


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

raradarling said:


> WOW



Thank you so much!!


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

loveforbeauty said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! And I love Clemence!! congrats!! Wear her in the best of health!



Aww, thank you SO much dear! I hope you have an amazing week!!


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

Ally ambrosio said:


> Whatttttttt are you kidding me?
> I LOVE IT!!!  I was debating if I should add this color to my wishlist or not... because I saw a picture (posted below)on the web that was the only RS bag I could ever find! And the color was so strong and almost unwearable to me in my opinion but then this!!! It’s so beautiful! I hope It doesn’t change too much in Epsom (?) I love!
> 
> View attachment 5069075



Thank you lovely!!!  And Ahhh, OMG that photo is gorgeous too! 
(I’m a sucker for pinks hehe).. Yes, I definitely think it’s a wearable shade of pink! Excited for you to get an Epsom, so pretty


----------



## MissApple

Springbear said:


> K28 Sellier Vert Amande ghw - yesss
> Didn’t know they are still making va but it’s truly a beauty in person


Congratulations!!! Would love to see some pictures of this beauty.


----------



## Benihana

Constance 18 in bright pink. Will find out more once I go into store. Was never a constance fan before...is bright pink + big H buckle too flashy? Pondering...


----------



## jenayb

Benihana said:


> Constance 18 in bright pink. Will find out more once I go into store. Was never a constance fan before...is bright pink + big H buckle too flashy? Pondering...



I actually just picked up a C18 in Rose Tyrien ostrich which is a pretty bright pink... I think it works because of the size, and I am not typically a huge fan of colour. The H on the C18 IMO is not that large. You'll see better when you go into the store, but for what it's worth, C18 is my most used style these days. It holds a decent amount and I love being able to cross body it. As an aside, PHW or GHW will make it appear more or less casual to you. Good luck!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Benihana said:


> Constance 18 in bright pink. Will find out more once I go into store. Was never a constance fan before...is bright pink + big H buckle too flashy? Pondering...


I have a C24 in Rose Extreme and it's one of my most used bags in spring/summer! I don't think it's flashy at all if the rest of your outfit is muted and understated. Doesn't hurt to go in and see the offer in person!


----------



## hgirlny

Kostw said:


> Love your Vert Marquis and the way you styled it. Very chic and elegant.
> 
> After receiving advice & good reviews on VdG from here and my SA’s recommendations, I ended up taking her home with me! (Yay!) She’s truly a beauty when I saw her in store. The color changes in different lighting which is very unique. I also originally wanted a Vert Amande but VDG is growing on me. My SA recommended this color’s specialty and said classic neutrals will never be discontinued but I may not come across this piece again if I pass on it. So, I had to take it home!! But, so far I’m beyond happy with the decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066197
> View attachment 5066198


Love your styling and your beautiful bag!! Are these the Colette loafers in beige? How do they feel?


----------



## nashpoo

Benihana said:


> Constance 18 in bright pink. Will find out more once I go into store. Was never a constance fan before...is bright pink + big H buckle too flashy? Pondering...


Not too flashy at all imo!!


----------



## wearawishbone

5p or bubblegum pink mystery bag. Going to see it next week  Anyone have feedback on bubblegum?


----------



## peppiness76

Could not believe this offer but....B30 in Celeste, epsom, GHW. The color is an absolute dream


----------



## img

peppiness76 said:


> Could not believe this offer but....B30 in Celeste, epsom, GHW. The color is an absolute dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069701
> View attachment 5069702


GORGEOUS!!!  And oh!!!!! - the matching Orans!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wearawishbone said:


> 5p or bubblegum pink *mystery bag*. Going to see it next week  Anyone have feedback on bubblegum?


TORTURRRRREEEEEE.... (((my mind is racing.... mystery bag))))
Love me some bubblegum 5P Pinky pink in any dam thang 
I say YESSSSSSSS in advance hahhaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppiness76 said:


> Could not believe this offer but....B30 in Celeste, epsom, GHW. The color is an absolute dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069701
> View attachment 5069702


STUNNER! Wowza! Yes!


----------



## acrowcounted

wearawishbone said:


> 5p or bubblegum pink mystery bag. Going to see it next week  Anyone have feedback on bubblegum?


I think I’ve only seen it in a C18 so far this release (in B/K/C terms) but will be interesting to hear if it’s something else. Personally I love the color but feel like it would be better without the dark contrasting stitching. Hmm could also be exotic?


----------



## Springbear

Kostw said:


> Congratulations!!! Would love to see some pictures of this beauty.


Thank you dear! The color looks more grey under warm room lighting, I’ll try to get another pic in the daylight


----------



## Fashionista2

peppiness76 said:


> Could not believe this offer but....B30 in Celeste, epsom, GHW. The color is an absolute dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069701
> View attachment 5069702


The bag is an absolute dream! The twillies are perfect with it! I love this for you!


----------



## Fashionista2

LuxHandbagLover said:


> B30 Clemence in Rose Shocking!!! - YES!
> 
> (It took my breath away when my SA unboxed it!)
> 
> View attachment 5068765


Beautiful!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

peppiness76 said:


> Could not believe this offer but....B30 in Celeste, epsom, GHW. The color is an absolute dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069701
> View attachment 5069702


  Is Celeste in production??? LOVE!!!!!!! One of my fav baby blue!!!


----------



## wearawishbone

acrowcounted said:


> I think I’ve only seen it in a C18 so far this release (in B/K/C terms) but will be interesting to hear if it’s something else. Personally I love the color but feel like it would be better without the dark contrasting stitching. Hmm could also be exotic?


Ah yes. I've noticed that in pics. I agree the color looks amazing. An exotic would be lovely (I have the CDC in bubblegum croc) however, not ready for a bag yet (financially) but someday. Will share pics once I can. Thanks!


----------



## wearawishbone

Israeli_Flava said:


> TORTURRRRREEEEEE.... (((my mind is racing.... mystery bag))))
> Love me some bubblegum 5P Pinky pink in any dam thang
> I say YESSSSSSSS in advance hahhaha


Oh I'm obsessed with pink and I've already said yes in my head  Will post photos for sure.


----------



## raradarling

Springbear said:


> Thank you dear! The color looks more grey under warm room lighting, I’ll try to get another pic in the daylight


This is such a beautiful colour!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wearawishbone said:


> Oh I'm obsessed with pink and I've already said yes in my head  Will post photos for sure.


THIS is gonna be GOOOOOOD!!!! Can't wait to hear! hun!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Springbear said:


> Thank you dear! The color looks more grey under warm room lighting, I’ll try to get another pic in the daylight


this is exquisite! very lovely neutral!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).

I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):



Here's a pic:


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Notorious Pink said:


> Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).
> 
> I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 5070389




Congrats! I’m a GHW/RGHW person too and have turned down many PHW bag offers recently, but just said yes to a very special bag offer. Your mini K is gorgeous! Is it Chèvre? Chèvre mini K is available without SO?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).
> 
> I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 5070389



Love love love!!! Congrats hunny!! She's TDF cute and OMG the chevre is gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! I’m a GHW/RGHW person too and have turned down many PHW bag offers recently, but just said yes to a very special bag offer. Your mini K is gorgeous! Is it Chèvre?* Chèvre mini K is available without SO?*


----------



## Tykhe

Notorious Pink said:


> Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).
> 
> I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 5070389



I love this color and I love the hardware combo!


----------



## _kiki119_

Notorious Pink said:


> Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).
> 
> I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 5070389



Grogeous!!! Love the space derby


----------



## Rxandbags

Hi all! New to this and just starting my collection, but is a b40/50 in hac endless road a good buy? It’s truly an interesting piece but would it be a good ‘investment’?


----------



## plantscc

peppiness76 said:


> Could not believe this offer but....B30 in Celeste, epsom, GHW. The color is an absolute dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069701
> View attachment 5069702


That day was meant to be!!!


----------



## Podoyogurt

My first choice, b25 gold on gold with togo leather. It was an immediate YES!!! thanks for allowing me to share


----------



## filthyluxe

Podoyogurt said:


> My first choice, b25 gold on gold with togo leather. It was an immediate YES!!! thanks for allowing me to share



Congrats on that score!!! It’s absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Winiebean

Notorious Pink said:


> Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).
> 
> I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 5070389



WOW beautiful bag, congrats! I love the reveal video! short, sweet, to the point, and fabulous music to pair.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Podoyogurt said:


> My first choice, b25 gold on gold with togo leather. It was an immediate YES!!! thanks for allowing me to share



Gorgeous bag! But your absolutely adorable puppy is definitely stealing the thunder!


----------



## acrowcounted

Mini Kelly II Noir Chèvre Chamkila PHW, yes!


----------



## plantscc

Podoyogurt said:


> My first choice, b25 gold on gold with togo leather. It was an immediate YES!!! thanks for allowing me to share



Omg congrats!! Both are beautiful!!!


----------



## Keren16

.


----------



## raradarling

Notorious Pink said:


> Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).
> 
> I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 5070389



WOW!!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

acrowcounted said:


> Mini Kelly II Noir Chèvre Chamkila PHW, yes!


Wow I’d love to see a picture of this!!!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Podoyogurt said:


> My first choice, b25 gold on gold with togo leather. It was an immediate YES!!! thanks for allowing me to share


Congratulations on your score! Your dog is soooo cute too


----------



## acrowcounted

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Wow I’d love to see a picture of this!!!


----------



## raradarling

acrowcounted said:


> Mini Kelly II Noir Chèvre Chamkila PHW, yes!


Pictures!! (Edit: I see the pic - it’s gorgeous!)


----------



## ellabellaz

B25 Vert Bosphore Togo PHW - passed. I might have considered it had it been GHW but vert bosphore is all in all not a color for me


----------



## PoshWife

Mini Kelly in Epsom Leather, Craie with GHW!!!!!!

Completely unexpected. Love at first sight.


----------



## MissApple

Springbear said:


> Thank you dear! The color looks more grey under warm room lighting, I’ll try to get another pic in the daylight


So beautiful!!!


----------



## xindi924

Ally ambrosio said:


> Can you share some pic? Really interested in this pink bag


 My rose shocking B25! Not wearing like this, but I just wanted to put my rodeo and Kelly twilly at that moment


----------



## docfancypants

jax818 said:


> Got my B30 black Togo with gold hardware today.  Turned down 3 bags in 2020. 2021 is starting off right.  I finally got offered exactly what I wanted!


Omg I would not know how to turn down any!!! Good for you for holding out!
May I ask how much you had to spend before finally getting this???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 5071558


DEAD.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Podoyogurt said:


> My first choice, b25 gold on gold with togo leather. It was an immediate YES!!! thanks for allowing me to share


Awwwww what a sweet pic!  That would be me running for this offer! heehee
Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ellabellaz said:


> B25 Vert Bosphore Togo PHW - passed. I might have considered it had it been GHW but vert bosphore is all in all not a color for me


I find it sooooo beautiful jewel tone but totally agree... ghw.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PoshWife said:


> Mini Kelly in Epsom Leather, Craie with GHW!!!!!!
> 
> Completely unexpected. Love at first sight.


Right!!! How can anyone say no to that?
Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xindi924 said:


> My rose shocking B25! Not wearing like this, but I just wanted to put my rodeo and Kelly twilly at that moment
> View attachment 5071654


What a beauty!!! And all her toys too!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lizcmess

This year I have had two offers (or 3 if you considered combo offer)- a gorgeous Constance in blue/ silver — which I immediately accepted and the option of 1) Birkin 30 Jaune Ambre  or 2) Kelly 28 camel gold combo  — really torn between these two.  But I think I want to hold out for Birkin in my choice selections

View attachment 5071844


----------



## filthyluxe

PoshWife said:


> Mini Kelly in Epsom Leather, Craie with GHW!!!!!!
> 
> Completely unexpected. Love at first sight.



OMFG congrats!!!  Such an awesome win for you.  That's literally my holy grail wishlist bag.  Please show a pic when you get the chance so I can also drool over it!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

xindi924 said:


> My rose shocking B25! Not wearing like this, but I just wanted to put my rodeo and Kelly twilly at that moment
> View attachment 5071654


Omg breathtaking


----------



## Nana97

Hi everyone, I was offered a Mini Kelly in Vert Jade, Epsom GHW. I picked it up from my local store yesterday, cannot wait to start using it!!!!


----------



## blackrosesred

Hi everyone! I’ve been after a vert cypress on ghw birkin.

got offered something similar

vert bosphore in k25 Togo gh
Vert bosphore in b30 Togo phw

I think the k25 is stunning but I’ve been after a b25/b30 but this would easily be smth I add in my collection later. Does anyone know if vert cypress in discontinued tho?

thoughts on both?


----------



## DR2014

blackrosesred said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been after a vert cypress on ghw birkin.
> 
> got offered something similar
> 
> vert bosphore in k25 Togo gh
> Vert bosphore in b30 Togo phw
> 
> I think the k25 is stunning but I’ve been after a b25/b30 but this would easily be smth I add in my collection later. Does anyone know if vert cypress in discontinued tho?
> 
> thoughts on both?
> 
> View attachment 5072109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072111
> View attachment 5072109
> View attachment 5072110
> View attachment 5072111


I love the kelly more, but is probably my personal bias as I prefer Ks to Bs. They both look great on you!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Nana97 said:


> Hi everyone, I was offered a Mini Kelly in Vert Jade, Epsom GHW. I picked it up from my local store yesterday, cannot wait to start using it!!!!


Love it!! Looks like malachite!! Can you do some mod shoot pics?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

blackrosesred said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been after a vert cypress on ghw birkin.
> 
> got offered something similar
> 
> vert bosphore in k25 Togo gh
> Vert bosphore in b30 Togo phw
> 
> I think the k25 is stunning but I’ve been after a b25/b30 but this would easily be smth I add in my collection later. Does anyone know if vert cypress in discontinued tho?
> 
> thoughts on both?
> 
> View attachment 5072109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072111
> View attachment 5072109
> View attachment 5072110
> View attachment 5072111


Vert Cypress is not in production atm darling I am sorry  
I love the look of the K more. But it depends on what you’re planning to use this bag for. B30 is not a dinner/event bag. It’s more a casual everyday/ working bag.
K25 is more dainty and it’s definitely not a work bag, if you know what I mean... it’s more versatile than the B30 in my opinion.


----------



## blackrosesred

Ally ambrosio said:


> Vert Cypress is not in production atm darling I am sorry
> I love the look of the K more. But it depends on what you’re planning to use this bag for. B30 is not a dinner/event bag. It’s more a casual everyday/ working bag.
> K25 is more dainty and it’s definitely not a work bag, if you know what I mean... it’s more versatile than the B30 in my opinion.




So I was looking for something more casual. Oh thanks for the tip on Vert Cypress, that makes the decision easier! Decided to say no to both - something better will come along


----------



## PoshWife

filthyluxe said:


> OMFG congrats!!!  Such an awesome win for you.  That's literally my holy grail wishlist bag.  Please show a pic when you get the chance so I can also drool over it!


Thank you! It’s my holy grail bag too. Rendered speechless for the first time in my life.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

blackrosesred said:


> So I was looking for something more casual. Oh thanks for the tip on Vert Cypress, that makes the decision easier! Decided to say no to both - something better will come along


I think blue Frida would look spectacular on you! Also Craie! Or Jaune Ambre! Your skin complexion is gorgeous and it will “shine” with these colors   
 K28 retourne would be my choose is I were to use the bag for casual outing. K25 retourne is casual but very dainty as well.
B30 is heavy when you fill it up. B25 is the best casual/fun bag but you can only hand carry it. A bit inconvenient for a shopping day or  all day long trip. But this is just my opinion


----------



## Ally ambrosio

PoshWife said:


> Thank you! It’s my holy grail bag too. Rendered speechless for the first time in my life.


My dream bag literally!!! I wish to get a K25 in Craie  I hope I will get it this summer!


----------



## PoshWife

Israeli_Flava said:


> Right!!! How can anyone say no to that?
> Congrats!!!


Thank you!


Ally ambrosio said:


> My dream bag literally!!! I wish to get a K25 in Craie  I hope I will get it this summer!


The Mini Kelly and K25 in Craie are both breathtaking. I hope you get your dream bag!


----------



## lizcmess

Podoyogurt said:


> My first choice, b25 gold on gold with togo leather. It was an immediate YES!!! thanks for allowing me to share


Dream bag and even dreamer white doggie accessory.  I hope my next bag comes with one of those


----------



## TeeCee77

PoshWife said:


> Thank you! It’s my holy grail bag too. Rendered speechless for the first time in my life.


Absolutely stunning! Just got the same bag and it’s absolutely magical!


----------



## PoshWife

TeeCee77 said:


> Absolutely stunning! Just got the same bag and it’s absolutely magical!


Enjoy your bag! Excited to take mine to her first event tonight.


----------



## MissApple

hgirlny said:


> Love your styling and your beautiful bag!! Are these the Colette loafers in beige? How do they feel?


Hi, sorry I just saw your question!! 
 Yes, they are Colette loafers in beige. They are comfortable and match so well with cropped trousers. I went for a half size up and wear low-cut no show sock. Highly recommended! The bottom of shoe has non-slip grip which is a plus!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Ally ambrosio said:


> Vert Cypress is not in production atm darling I am sorry
> I love the look of the K more. But it depends on what you’re planning to use this bag for. B30 is not a dinner/event bag. It’s more a casual everyday/ working bag.
> K25 is more dainty and it’s definitely not a work bag, if you know what I mean... it’s more versatile than the B30 in my opinion.


Wait what VC is not in production anymore? Where did you get the info from? I so hope that this is not true otherwise there goes my hope that I will ever see my SO...

On your point with B30 not being a dinner/event bag: I think a B30 sellier can very much be a dinner/event bag. Retourné is more casual and there I agree with you but certainly not in regards to sellier.


----------



## Hermeaddict

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Wait what VC is not in production anymore? Where did you get the info from? I so hope that this is not true otherwise there goes my hope that I will ever see my SO...
> 
> On your point with B30 not being a dinner/event bag: I think a B30 sellier can very much be a dinner/event bag. Retourné is more casual and there I agree with you but certainly not in regards to sellier.


Received a VC last November B25cm in swift. So VC is still around. Be it regular store options or SO's.


----------



## Ladybaga

Notorious Pink said:


> Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).
> 
> I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 5070389



WOW!! The scarf and this little hot pink beauty are FABULOUS! I love how she did a catwalk down your runway table!
Great video and spectacular treasures!


----------



## jenayb

Not sure if this counts as an offer, per se, but I have been asking about this bag forever now, so it does for me.....  

My SA finally grabbed me the Pegasus Pop Herbag in Capucine..


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).
> 
> I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 5070389




So pretty!!!


----------



## JanAlh

nymeria said:


> I'm loath to give advice, but I don't like someone telling me to "*do my research" and that anemone is the "hottest color everyone wants to get". *Sounds a bit like pressure to me; just because everyone else wants it ( and it looks great on them) doesn't mean its right for you. Stick with what you want and you'll be much happier in the end.


That’s my dream color! I’ve been waiting for almost two years, for a Constance or a Kelly in anemone with gold hardware.


----------



## ikaesmallz

blackrosesred said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been after a vert cypress on ghw birkin.
> 
> got offered something similar
> 
> vert bosphore in k25 Togo gh
> Vert bosphore in b30 Togo phw
> 
> I think the k25 is stunning but I’ve been after a b25/b30 but this would easily be smth I add in my collection later. Does anyone know if vert cypress in discontinued tho?
> 
> thoughts on both?
> 
> View attachment 5072109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072111
> View attachment 5072109
> View attachment 5072110
> View attachment 5072111



This color is so beautiful! And my vote is for the Kelly, not just the versatility but the color contrast with the gold hw. TDF!


----------



## plantscc

blackrosesred said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been after a vert cypress on ghw birkin.
> 
> got offered something similar
> 
> vert bosphore in k25 Togo gh
> Vert bosphore in b30 Togo phw
> 
> I think the k25 is stunning but I’ve been after a b25/b30 but this would easily be smth I add in my collection later. Does anyone know if vert cypress in discontinued tho?
> 
> thoughts on both?
> 
> View attachment 5072109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072111
> View attachment 5072109
> View attachment 5072110
> View attachment 5072111


I really like the k25 on you!!!


----------



## plantscc

PoshWife said:


> Thank you! It’s my holy grail bag too. Rendered speechless for the first time in my life.



My gosh sooooo stunning!!! My wishlist


----------



## filthyluxe

PoshWife said:


> Thank you! It’s my holy grail bag too. Rendered speechless for the first time in my life.



Impeccable!  I'm sure it has a great home with you and that you will rock it so well.  (Love the shot with the pink rodeo, too.)

Enjoy, dear!!!  #DroolingForCraie


----------



## JanAlh

plantscc said:


> I really like the k25 on you!!!


I got B 30 verso vert bosphore/blue ocean. Palladium hdw. I did wish it was gold hardware; but I still love her


----------



## Siha77

blackrosesred said:


> So I was looking for something more casual. Oh thanks for the tip on Vert Cypress, that makes the decision easier! Decided to say no to both - something better will come along



I picked up an Evelyne in Vert Cypress from the store in March of this year. While not a B/K, maybe that would give you some hope to not give up on your wish just yet.


----------



## Fashionista2

blackrosesred said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been after a vert cypress on ghw birkin.
> 
> got offered something similar
> 
> vert bosphore in k25 Togo gh
> Vert bosphore in b30 Togo phw
> 
> I think the k25 is stunning but I’ve been after a b25/b30 but this would easily be smth I add in my collection later. Does anyone know if vert cypress in discontinued tho?
> 
> thoughts on both?
> 
> View attachment 5072109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072111
> View attachment 5072109
> View attachment 5072110
> View attachment 5072111


Both bags look beautiful on you! I'm loving the Kelly.


----------



## MissMomo

Nana97 said:


> Hi everyone, I was offered a Mini Kelly in Vert Jade, Epsom GHW. I picked it up from my local store yesterday, cannot wait to start using it!!!!


So beautiful! Very Jade looks so beautiful and rich yet so versatile!!


----------



## MissMomo

blackrosesred said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been after a vert cypress on ghw birkin.
> 
> got offered something similar
> 
> vert bosphore in k25 Togo gh
> Vert bosphore in b30 Togo phw
> 
> I think the k25 is stunning but I’ve been after a b25/b30 but this would easily be smth I add in my collection later. Does anyone know if vert cypress in discontinued tho?
> 
> thoughts on both?
> 
> View attachment 5072109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072111
> View attachment 5072109
> View attachment 5072110
> View attachment 5072111



The kelly looks amazing on you! And Kelly 25 is pretty hard to come by!


----------



## PoshWife

plantscc said:


> My gosh sooooo stunning!!! My wishlist


Thank you! Hope you’ll have your wish granted too.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

C24 Noir Matte Alligator Ombré Buckle - No, already have a Noir Veau Madame Ombre buckle, but may change my mind later ...
C18 Ombre lizard PHW - No, patiently waiting for one with GHW
B30 Violine Alligator & Cassis Ostrich PHW - Yes! Not a PHW person at all but just can’t say No to this combo.


----------



## Chrismin

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 5071558


so darling!


----------



## Grrrace

K25 Sellier noir w/ghw - 100000x yes!!!
Thank you for letting me share, I was shaking!


----------



## raradarling

Grrrace said:


> K25 Sellier noir w/ghw - 100000x yes!!!
> Thank you for letting me share, I was shaking!
> 
> View attachment 5073190


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Loving my new K28 Togo Vert de Gris with GHW~! I feel very lucky!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Chi0e said:


> The kelly looks amazing on you! And Kelly 25 is pretty hard to come by!


Incredible color - both bags amazing! What a nice decision to have to make!!  Congrats!


----------



## MrsPurse18

raradarling said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


Congrats!! I know the feeling! She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## hgirlny

Kostw said:


> Hi, sorry I just saw your question!!
> Yes, they are Colette loafers in beige. They are comfortable and match so well with cropped trousers. I went for a half size up and wear low-cut no show sock. Highly recommended! The bottom of shoe has non-slip grip which is a plus!


Thank you so much! I'm hoping to get these in my size soon. Glad to hear about the non slip grip!


----------



## wearawishbone

Still in awe of this beauty I was offered and just picked up  Constance 18 Epsom 5P "Bubblegum"


----------



## Nana97

Ally ambrosio said:


> Love it!! Looks like malachite!! Can you do some mod shoot pics?


Hi @Ally ambrosio I’m going to use it this weekend and I’ll make sure to click a pic!


----------



## Allurex112

blackrosesred said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been after a vert cypress on ghw birkin.
> 
> got offered something similar
> 
> vert bosphore in k25 Togo gh
> Vert bosphore in b30 Togo phw
> 
> I think the k25 is stunning but I’ve been after a b25/b30 but this would easily be smth I add in my collection later. Does anyone know if vert cypress in discontinued tho?
> 
> thoughts on both?
> 
> View attachment 5072109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072111
> View attachment 5072109
> View attachment 5072110
> View attachment 5072111


I’m loving the Kelly 25! The size looks great on you!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

wearawishbone said:


> Still in awe of this beauty I was offered and just picked up  Constance 18 Epsom 5P "Bubblegum"


Love it! I’ve seen this Pink only in Constance and calvi/bastia so far...  hopefully they will make some Kelly?? That’s my hope .


----------



## wearawishbone

Thank you. It's such a beautiful pink. This was my first time seeing it in a bag vs SLG. A kelly would be TDF!


Ally ambrosio said:


> Love it! I’ve seen this Pink only in Constance and calvi/bastia so far...  hopefully they will make some Kelly?? That’s my hope .


----------



## fayew21

K25 Togo in Menthe with PHW - took it! Completely in love with this color


----------



## Spacekate

blackrosesred said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been after a vert cypress on ghw birkin.
> 
> got offered something similar
> 
> vert bosphore in k25 Togo gh
> Vert bosphore in b30 Togo phw
> 
> I think the k25 is stunning but I’ve been after a b25/b30 but this would easily be smth I add in my collection later. Does anyone know if vert cypress in discontinued tho?
> 
> thoughts on both?
> 
> View attachment 5072109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072111
> View attachment 5072109
> View attachment 5072110
> View attachment 5072111


I got offered a B35 GHW Vert Cypres in 2018 and love it... I think the color is so special and unique!


----------



## TeeCee77

fayew21 said:


> K25 Togo in Menthe with PHW - took it! Completely in love with this color


One contrast! Please share a photo! Love menthe!


----------



## Fashionista2

Grrrace said:


> K25 Sellier noir w/ghw - 100000x yes!!!
> Thank you for letting me share, I was shaking!
> 
> View attachment 5073190


stunning


----------



## raradarling

MrsPurse18 said:


> Loving my new K28 Togo Vert de Gris with GHW~! I feel very lucky!


So perfect!


----------



## fayew21

TeeCee77 said:


> One contrast! Please share a photo! Love menthe!


Here’s some photos! In sunlight and room light


----------



## Senbei

fayew21 said:


> Here’s some photos! In sunlight and room light
> View attachment 5073750
> View attachment 5073751


I’m floored!! Congrats and perfect matching rodeo too!


----------



## TeeCee77

fayew21 said:


> Here’s some photos! In sunlight and room light
> View attachment 5073750
> View attachment 5073751


Stunning!


----------



## I Love Hermes

LuxHandbagLover said:


> B30 Clemence in Rose Shocking!!! - YES!
> 
> (It took my breath away when my SA unboxed it!)
> 
> View attachment 5068765


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## I Love Hermes

peppiness76 said:


> Could not believe this offer but....B30 in Celeste, epsom, GHW. The color is an absolute dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069701
> View attachment 5069702


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## I Love Hermes

Notorious Pink said:


> Forgot to post here - I was offered (and took) a Mini Kelly II in Rose Extreme PHW. Most of the time I prefer GHW/RGHW but certain colors are fine with both (the aforementioned Rouge de Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar, etc).
> 
> I made a really quick (under a minute) and fun unboxing video (volume up, it's Elvis):
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 5070389



She’s gorgeous! Drooling here!


----------



## I Love Hermes

Podoyogurt said:


> My first choice, b25 gold on gold with togo leather. It was an immediate YES!!! thanks for allowing me to share


Would be 1000% yes for me too! I think the little cutie found its nest


----------



## I Love Hermes

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 5071558


My dream bag!


----------



## I Love Hermes

xindi924 said:


> My rose shocking B25! Not wearing like this, but I just wanted to put my rodeo and Kelly twilly at that moment
> View attachment 5071654


Love how you paired it with the marble silk twilly


----------



## I Love Hermes

PoshWife said:


> Thank you! It’s my holy grail bag too. Rendered speechless for the first time in my life.


Congrats on this beauty! She’s a keeper for sure!


----------



## xindi924

I Love Hermes said:


> Love how you paired it with the marble silk twilly


Yes so lucky to have this marble twilly. Just the craftsmanship and uniqueness. It has its own story. My fave twilly!


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello, my sa offered me bolide 25 in epsom in bleu orage. Its soo sooo cute i cant decide, i have until tomorrow to pick it up. What do you think? Thank you


----------



## I Love Hermes

Grrrace said:


> K25 Sellier noir w/ghw - 100000x yes!!!
> Thank you for letting me share, I was shaking!
> 
> View attachment 5073190


Congrats on this gorgeous beauty!


----------



## I Love Hermes

fayew21 said:


> Here’s some photos! In sunlight and room light
> View attachment 5073750
> View attachment 5073751


OMG! Love at first sight! The rodeo matches perfectly!


----------



## lilmermaid264

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, my sa offered me bolide 25 in epsom in bleu orage. Its soo sooo cute i cant decide, i have until tomorrow to pick it up. What do you think? Thank you


Beautiful!! I would snap it up in a heart beat. Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## PoshWife

I Love Hermes said:


> Congrats on this beauty! She’s a keeper for sure!


Thank you! I took her to an event Sunday evening. She def turned a lot of heads.


----------



## Priscadiana

lilmermaid264 said:


> Beautiful!! I would snap it up in a heart beat. Let us know what you decide!!


hello lilmermaid264, thank you for your advice. me too when i was in store my head only said yes yes yes take it take it take it. but i know i need to cool down to think about it because i just got another bag in march and i want to make sure i love it. anyone can share pro n con of bolide in epsom? i will surely let you know what i decide tomorrow


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My h fairy said she had something “fun” when came in to see a nata picotin ghw. It was a nata pochette ghw!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> My h fairy said she had something “fun” when came in to see a nata picotin ghw. It was a nata pochette ghw!!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

LovingTheOrange said:


> My h fairy said she had something “fun” when came in to see a nata picotin ghw. It was a nata pochette ghw!!!!


Creamy gorgeousness, if that's a word. Lol. And gold hardware is the cherry on top. Congrats!!


----------



## debykf

LovingTheOrange said:


> My h fairy said she had something “fun” when came in to see a nata picotin ghw. It was a nata pochette ghw!!!!


This is gorgeous!


----------



## marzipanchen

MrsPurse18 said:


> Loving my new K28 Togo Vert de Gris with GHW~! I feel very lucky!


what a dream! so elegant!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Hmmmm... my husband has been apparently offered something because I see a Birkin-ish charge from H on the credit card.

I’m guessing B30.....Black w/GHW or VdG w/GHW....

Will update on Mother’s Day what the actual offer was....


----------



## craielover

Mini Kelly II Noir Chevre Chamkila GHW
What a surprise!


----------



## MrsPurse18

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Hmmmm... my husband has been apparently offered something because I see a Birkin-ish charge from H on the credit card.
> 
> I’m guessing B30.....Black w/GHW or VdG w/GHW....
> 
> Will update on Mother’s Day what the actual offer was....


How exciting!! Can't wait for the update!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fayew21 said:


> Here’s some photos! In sunlight and room light
> View attachment 5073750
> View attachment 5073751


LOOOOOOVE!!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kleider said:


> Mini Kelly II Noir Chevre Chamkila GHW
> What a surprise!
> View attachment 5074389


Another lucky lady scores the Chamkila!!!! Congrats dear she is spectacular!


----------



## ardenp

I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!


----------



## TeeCee77

ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


Beautiful!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


So happy for you! Cannot beat that feeling! Congrats!


----------



## I Love Hermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> My h fairy said she had something “fun” when came in to see a nata picotin ghw. It was a nata pochette ghw!!!!


This is craie-zinly beautiful!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Hermeaddict said:


> So happy for you! Cannot beat that feeling! Congrats!


Congratulations! I know that feeling.... enjoy! What a stunning bag! Yay Hermes!


----------



## I Love Hermes

kleider said:


> Mini Kelly II Noir Chevre Chamkila GHW
> What a surprise!
> View attachment 5074389


Black beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Crapples

ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


Togo?  So pretty!


----------



## I Love Hermes

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Hmmmm... my husband has been apparently offered something because I see a Birkin-ish charge from H on the credit card.
> 
> I’m guessing B30.....Black w/GHW or VdG w/GHW....
> 
> Will update on Mother’s Day what the actual offer was....


So exciting! I wouldn't be able to sleep... will try to hunt for it secretly


----------



## I Love Hermes

ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


Amazing! Bleu nuit with Phw is so beautiful!


----------



## ardenp

Hermeaddict said:


> So happy for you! Cannot beat that feeling! Congrats!


Thank you! It's such a silly thing in the grand scheme of what's really important, but still feels like a milestone (for bag obsessed nerds such as myself, and especially since I'm in full throes of H shopping) and I'm appreciative that this happy TPF bubble exists


----------



## keirii

ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


congrats!!! so pretty


----------



## Amcrowe

Kelly Pochette noir Swift RGHW!!! Absolute yes!


----------



## MrsPurse18

ardenp said:


> Thank you! It's such a silly thing in the grand scheme of what's really important, but still feels like a milestone (for bag obsessed nerds such as myself, and especially since I'm in full throes of H shopping) and I'm appreciative that this happy TPF bubble exists


Indeed!  We are lucky to be able to share on TPF!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Went in today and was asked if I wanted to look at any Constance bags today. I passed.

But looked at a 24/24 gold with ghw bag in size 29. Super cute and love that it had a back pocket, but I passed because I’d prefer this combo in the mini size.

here’s hoping I get my first quota bag! Holding out for a b25


----------



## ardenp

Crapples said:


> Togo?  So pretty!


Yes, forgot to mention, Togo - the grain is incredibly even


----------



## showgratitude

Kelly 32 Rouge Casaque with SHW-passed
Kelly 32 Feu with GHW-Yes!
I always thought that orange and red are pretty H colors but preferred to buy neutrals.  Until I found the K32 in Feu with GHW that I really loved and the one that jibed with me as well!


----------



## sydgirl

fayew21 said:


> Here’s some photos! In sunlight and room light
> View attachment 5073750
> View attachment 5073751


Wow congrats!! I'm hoping to add a menthe b or k too... Best green, stunning!!


----------



## raradarling

fayew21 said:


> Here’s some photos! In sunlight and room light
> View attachment 5073750
> View attachment 5073751


What a colour!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

There seems to be a lot of KP and mini Kelly offers lately.  fingers crossed that one will come my way soon!


----------



## MissMomo

Grrrace said:


> K25 Sellier noir w/ghw - 100000x yes!!!
> Thank you for letting me share, I was shaking!
> 
> View attachment 5073190



So beautiful! CONGRATS


----------



## cuselover

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, my sa offered me bolide 25 in epsom in bleu orage. Its soo sooo cute i cant decide, i have until tomorrow to pick it up. What do you think? Thank you



is the color similar to etain???


----------



## MrsPurse18

cuselover said:


> is the color similar to etain???


I think it translates to 'blue storm'.... so like a dark blue sky before/during a storm. Its an amazing color! I would love a bag in it! Enjoy!


----------



## raradarling

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, my sa offered me bolide 25 in epsom in bleu orage. Its soo sooo cute i cant decide, i have until tomorrow to pick it up. What do you think? Thank you


LOVE it, and such a fab colour.


----------



## raradarling

kleider said:


> Mini Kelly II Noir Chevre Chamkila GHW
> What a surprise!
> View attachment 5074389


----------



## raradarling

ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


Congrats!!! she’s gorgeous.


----------



## Priscadiana

raradarling said:


> LOVE it, and such a fab colour.


It is!! When i saw it out the box the color was sooo stunning. Its like neutral and abit like vert amande little bit


----------



## Priscadiana

MrsPurse18 said:


> I think it translates to 'blue storm'.... so like a dark blue sky before/during a storm. Its an amazing color! I would love a bag in it! Enjoy!


True its nice color and i hope its easy to match color with clothes. Thank you for your advice


----------



## Priscadiana

cuselover said:


> is the color similar to etain???


Next to it is my birkin in etain, the bolide has blue undertone when its next to etain. I will say abit similar to vert amande but with not green hint


----------



## WKN

ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


I.LOVE.BLEU NUIT. I.WANT!! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you and welcome to the slippery H slope! Wear her in good health!


----------



## blackrosesred

Rejected the vert bosphore bags and just got offered a b25 togo noir with rose gold hardware.
I think that's a no brainer - YES.


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello everyone, thank you so much for lovely comments. I finally took the beauty home today. Here she is


----------



## ardenp

Priscadiana said:


> Hello everyone, thank you so much for lovely comments. I finally took the beauty home today. Here she is


Such a gorgeous color which looks like it could function as a neutral too! Hoping to see this color IRL at my store soon. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## saban

blackrosesred said:


> Rejected the vert bosphore bags and just got offered a b25 togo noir with rose gold hardware.
> I think that's a no brainer - YES.


No brainer indeed! I can't wait to see pics


----------



## xindi924

ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


Congrats! Blue Nuit is one of my top lists. Newbie here as well, I just got my very first B25.


----------



## xray

Birkin 25 touch raisin Togo prunoir matte alligator RGHW !  Won't be able to afford to eat next month but it's worth it


----------



## CMilly

xray said:


> Birkin 25 touch raisin Togo prunoir matte alligator RGHW !  Won't be able to afford to eat next month but it's worth it


Sounds spectacular!!!


----------



## mp4

Priscadiana said:


> Hello everyone, thank you so much for lovely comments. I finally took the beauty home today. Here she is



big fan of blue orage!  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

xray said:


> Birkin 25 touch raisin Togo prunoir matte alligator RGHW !  Won't be able to afford to eat next month but it's worth it



Love your diet plan.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenaywins said:


> Love your diet plan.


RIIIIIIIGHT???!!!!! I'll go on that raisin diet happily hahahaha


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

xray said:


> Birkin 25 touch raisin Togo prunoir matte alligator RGHW !  Won't be able to afford to eat next month but it's worth it



OMG this bag is one of my top wishlist items. Glad to know it’s still being offered.


----------



## amna72

xray said:


> Birkin 25 touch raisin Togo prunoir matte alligator RGHW !  Won't be able to afford to eat next month but it's worth it



Consider having a permanent dining invitation at my place for the next month and enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## I Love Hermes

Priscadiana said:


> Hello everyone, thank you so much for lovely comments. I finally took the beauty home today. Here she is


Looks great on you!


----------



## I Love Hermes

xray said:


> Birkin 25 touch raisin Togo prunoir matte alligator RGHW !  Won't be able to afford to eat next month but it's worth it


I would have to be on diet for many months lol Congrats! Can’t wait for you to share some candy pictures of her!


----------



## Notorious Pink

xray said:


> Birkin 25 touch raisin Togo prunoir matte alligator RGHW !  Won't be able to afford to eat next month but it's worth it


Oooooh that’s the best one!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

xray said:


> Birkin 25 touch raisin Togo prunoir matte alligator RGHW !  Won't be able to afford to eat next month but it's worth it


 Quite possibly my all time favorite Birkin.


----------



## peppiness76

Ally ambrosio said:


> Is Celeste in production??? LOVE!!!!!!! One of my fav baby blue!!!


YES!!!!! Date stamp is from 2021!!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Menthe


----------



## sydgirl

Dreaming Big said:


> Menthe
> View attachment 5076667


Stunning! Congrats !! Is it swift?


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

SA was kind enough to show me constance even though not on my wish list. Holding out for a B!

C18 etoupe PHW - pass


----------



## blackrosesred

saban said:


> No brainer indeed! I can't wait to see pics



Here she is, fresh out of the box - where does everyone get their bag outfit inspirations from?


----------



## Chanelandco

Dreaming Big said:


> Menthe
> View attachment 5076667


So refreshing !
Congrats. It is lovely .


----------



## BirkinLover77

blackrosesred said:


> Here she is, fresh out of the box - where does everyone get their bag outfit inspirations from?
> View attachment 5077008


Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Got offered a K25 sellier in Rose extreme and a K25 sellier in B Frida.
Both rejected.  I want a K25 in Craie.

Anyone got any Blue Brume K or B this/last year? Why do I have this feeling that even though this new color is stunning it’s not as popular as Vert Criquet? Share your thoughts with me please ?


----------



## stylemeter

Nana97 said:


> Hi everyone, I was offered a Mini Kelly in Vert Jade, Epsom GHW. I picked it up from my local store yesterday, cannot wait to start using it!!!!


 I’ve got a similar offer but in 25..  how’s the green - is it like menthe or darker ? Would love ur opinion as it’s my first green .. good luck with ur bag .. I’m yet to see the bag in person


----------



## stylemeter

jenaywins said:


> So pretty!!!


Have the same and it’s amazing .. use it soo much


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dreaming Big said:


> Menthe
> View attachment 5076667


Gahhhhhh this is looooooovely!!!!


----------



## stylemeter

Israeli_Flava said:


> LOOOOOOVE!!! Congrats!


Lovely


----------



## Israeli_Flava

blackrosesred said:


> Here she is, fresh out of the box - where does everyone get their bag outfit inspirations from?
> View attachment 5077008


The best combo ever!!!!!!!!
Congrats~


----------



## Ally ambrosio

stylemeter said:


> I’ve got a similar offer but in 25..  how’s the green - is it like menthe or darker ? Would love ur opinion as it’s my first green .. good luck with ur bag .. I’m yet to see the bag in person


I am considering this color too! Looks like Malachite in the picture? If you have a chance to see the K25 please share some pics


----------



## Josephine_closet

Mini Kelly in Quebracho, in chèvre leather and gold hardware -  absolutely yes!


----------



## Bentley143

Josephine_closet said:


> Mini Kelly in Quebracho, in chèvre leather and gold hardware -  absolutely yes!


My dream bag! Please post pictures


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Josephine_closet said:


> Mini Kelly in Quebracho, in chèvre leather and gold hardware -  absolutely yes!


I recently saw one of these on IG and it was delicious!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Bentley143 said:


> My dream bag! Please post pictures


I saw it on IG and I thought it was stunning!! 
Here some pictures (owner tagged)



here a comparison btw Gold and Quebracho


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Ally ambrosio said:


> I saw it on IG and I thought it was stunning!!
> Here some pictures (owner tagged)
> View attachment 5077550
> View attachment 5077551
> 
> here a comparison btw Gold and Quebracho
> View attachment 5077552


Ooooohhhh....me likey. Especially with GHW. It’s like a nude-pink-beige. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Ooooohhhh....me likey. Especially with GHW. It’s like a nude-pink-beige. Very nice indeed!


Yes!!! Like Chai latte or boba milk tea


----------



## lindacherie

Ally ambrosio said:


> Yes!!! Like Chai latte or boba milk tea



Omg, the color really is like milk tea - my fav. Congrats!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Ally ambrosio said:


> I saw it on IG and I thought it was stunning!!
> Here some pictures (owner tagged)
> View attachment 5077550
> View attachment 5077551
> 
> here a comparison btw Gold and Quebracho
> View attachment 5077552



Wow, so pretty. I have a Quebracho chèvre Roulis slim wallet coming. While it’s not as exiting as a mini K, I’m still really looking forward to it.


----------



## Dreaming Big

sydgirl said:


> Stunning! Congrats !! Is it swift?


Yes.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Chanelandco said:


> So refreshing !
> Congrats. It is lovely .





Israeli_Flava said:


> Gahhhhhh this is looooooovely!!!!



Thank you! I debuted it immediately.


----------



## I_AM_AYM

Got the call yesterday: Kelly 32 retourne gold togo with GHW. Me and my mom noted this as a wish for her back in 2018 (!!) as her first ever H bag. She is over the moon!!! Super happy to have been offered it. She accepted (over the phone) and will be going in tomorrow to pick her up 

We thought that the wish from 2018 was thrown in the trash already ages ago, so armed with my recent knowledge from this forum I very recently started my own journey at H to get my mom her first kelly... Trends have changed and now in 2021 she really wanted a Sellier kelly in gold in 28 instead of the 32 retourne.. She will however still accept the offer from her 2018 wishlist because she is super excited to finally have her dream of owning a kelly come true!!

Now my question for you guys is, should I change my 2021 wish to a kelly 25 sellier in a fun color as a second bag for her orrrrr keep the initial wish for a gold SELLIER kelly in 28??? She would then probably sell the 32 retourne to a friend or family member if offered the gold _sellier_. However she would keep the 32 retourne if she gets another kelly in a fun color   What would you guys do in this situation??


----------



## LVinCali

I_AM_AYM said:


> Got the call yesterday: Kelly 32 retourne gold togo with GHW. Me and my mom noted this as a wish for her back in 2018 (!!) as her first ever H bag. She is over the moon!!! Super happy to have been offered it. She accepted (over the phone) and will be going in tomorrow to pick her up
> 
> We thought that the wish from 2018 was thrown in the trash already ages ago, so armed with my recent knowledge from this forum I very recently started my own journey at H to get my mom her first kelly... Trends have changed and now in 2021 she really wanted a Sellier kelly in gold in 28 instead of the 32 retourne.. She will however still accept the offer from her 2018 wishlist because she is super excited to finally have her dream of owning a kelly come true!!
> 
> Now my question for you guys is, should I change my 2021 wish to a kelly 25 sellier in a fun color as a second bag for her orrrrr keep the initial wish for a gold SELLIER kelly in 28??? She would then probably sell the 32 retourne to a friend or family member if offered the gold _sellier_. However she would keep the 32 retourne if she gets another kelly in a fun color   What would you guys do in this situation??



If you can swing it, then option #1 for sure.  Two Hermès bags are twice as nice.


----------



## Springbear

I_AM_AYM said:


> Got the call yesterday: Kelly 32 retourne gold togo with GHW. Me and my mom noted this as a wish for her back in 2018 (!!) as her first ever H bag. She is over the moon!!! Super happy to have been offered it. She accepted (over the phone) and will be going in tomorrow to pick her up
> 
> We thought that the wish from 2018 was thrown in the trash already ages ago, so armed with my recent knowledge from this forum I very recently started my own journey at H to get my mom her first kelly... Trends have changed and now in 2021 she really wanted a Sellier kelly in gold in 28 instead of the 32 retourne.. She will however still accept the offer from her 2018 wishlist because she is super excited to finally have her dream of owning a kelly come true!!
> 
> Now my question for you guys is, should I change my 2021 wish to a kelly 25 sellier in a fun color as a second bag for her orrrrr keep the initial wish for a gold SELLIER kelly in 28??? She would then probably sell the 32 retourne to a friend or family member if offered the gold _sellier_. However she would keep the 32 retourne if she gets another kelly in a fun color   What would you guys do in this situation??


A retourne 32 in a neutral color and a sellier 25 are such different bags and equally lovely!!! So sweet of you to be such considerate!


----------



## I_AM_AYM

LVinCali said:


> If you can swing it, then option #1 for sure.  Two Hermès bags are twice as nice.



I thought the same!! We are gonna look at some pictures online to decide on a color for the 25 sellier 




Springbear said:


> A retourne 32 in a neutral color and a sellier 25 are such different bags and equally lovely!!! So sweet of you to be such considerate!




For sure both lovely! It honestly makes me really happy to see her so happy.


----------



## Gnuj

I_AM_AYM said:


> Got the call yesterday: Kelly 32 retourne gold togo with GHW. Me and my mom noted this as a wish for her back in 2018 (!!) as her first ever H bag. She is over the moon!!! Super happy to have been offered it. She accepted (over the phone) and will be going in tomorrow to pick her up
> 
> We thought that the wish from 2018 was thrown in the trash already ages ago, so armed with my recent knowledge from this forum I very recently started my own journey at H to get my mom her first kelly... Trends have changed and now in 2021 she really wanted a Sellier kelly in gold in 28 instead of the 32 retourne.. She will however still accept the offer from her 2018 wishlist because she is super excited to finally have her dream of owning a kelly come true!!
> 
> Now my question for you guys is, should I change my 2021 wish to a kelly 25 sellier in a fun color as a second bag for her orrrrr keep the initial wish for a gold SELLIER kelly in 28??? She would then probably sell the 32 retourne to a friend or family member if offered the gold _sellier_. However she would keep the 32 retourne if she gets another kelly in a fun color   What would you guys do in this situation??



You are so sweet to your mom! Definitely option 1.  And she gets to pick it up on Mother's Day weekend.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

LuxHandbagLover said:


> B30 Clemence in Rose Shocking!!! - YES!
> 
> (It took my breath away when my SA unboxed it!)
> 
> View attachment 5068765


Woooowwwwww!!! Stunning!


----------



## spicybison

B30 Porosus lisse in Vert Cypress, GHW. Yes!

Here are some photos inside and outside under sunlight...


----------



## JY89

Haven’t took a proper picture but here’s a sneak pic of my new baby I took earlier today Absolutely stoked to be offered this stunning Ficelle KP


----------



## cuselover

JY89 said:


> Haven’t took a proper picture but here’s a sneak pic of my new baby I took earlier today Absolutely stoked to be offered this stunning Ficelle KP
> View attachment 5078566


May I ask how much is this Kelly pochette ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JY89 said:


> Haven’t took a proper picture but here’s a sneak pic of my new baby I took earlier today Absolutely stoked to be offered this stunning Ficelle KP
> View attachment 5078566


Wow such a rare beauty! I haven't seen Ficelle posted in years! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

spicybison said:


> B30 Porosus lisse in Vert Cypress, GHW. Yes!
> 
> Here are some photos inside and outside under sunlight...
> 
> View attachment 5078567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078568


EXQUISITE!


----------



## Hermeaddict

JY89 said:


> Haven’t took a proper picture but here’s a sneak pic of my new baby I took earlier today Absolutely stoked to be offered this stunning Ficelle KP
> View attachment 5078566


Drool worthy!! Massive congrats!


----------



## thaenchanting

Mini Kelly in Pink, epsom with PHW. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nashpoo

thaenchanting said:


> Mini Kelly in Pink, epsom with PHW. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078645


OMG I'm so jealous! Congrats


----------



## JY89

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow such a rare beauty! I haven't seen Ficelle posted in years! Congrats!!!!!





Hermeaddict said:


> Drool worthy!! Massive congrats!



Thank you so much for letting me share a piece of my happiness here!  
@Israeli_Flava Indeed! My SA told me that she hasn’t seen this colour in a long long time and I never knew I would love this colour until I’ve seen it in person.


----------



## Ladybaga

JY89 said:


> Haven’t took a proper picture but here’s a sneak pic of my new baby I took earlier today Absolutely stoked to be offered this stunning Ficelle KP
> View attachment 5078566


I LOVE Ficelle! I have a Kelly double tour bracelet in this and wear it all of the time! Your KP is one of the prettiest I have ever seen!  ENJOY and please show us more pictures of your BEAUTY!


----------



## Nana97

Ally ambrosio said:


> Love it!! Looks like malachite!! Can you do some mod shoot pics?







stylemeter said:


> I’ve got a similar offer but in 25..  how’s the green - is it like menthe or darker ? Would love ur opinion as it’s my first green .. good luck with ur bag .. I’m yet to see the bag in person


It’s very similar to Menthe, but I find that Menthe in certain lights looks much lighter whereas this is a richer green.


----------



## mp4

JY89 said:


> Haven’t took a proper picture but here’s a sneak pic of my new baby I took earlier today Absolutely stoked to be offered this stunning Ficelle KP
> View attachment 5078566


WOW!!!  Stunning!  Congrats dear!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

thaenchanting said:


> Mini Kelly in Pink, epsom with PHW. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078645


  Wow!! Finally I am seeing this pink color in an actual Kelly!! Gorgeous! Share some modeling pics if you can please


----------



## MyHjourney

Nana97 said:


> View attachment 5078777
> 
> 
> It’s very similar to Menthe, but I find that Menthe in certain lights looks much lighter whereas this is a richer green.


wow this is such a beautiful pic! not sure where to look, your beautiful H dress, mini K or your gorgeous heels  HUGE CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## summer_mango

I really enjoy reading this thread and I share all your excitement of your new bags!

A quick offer update from myself

0 

Just kidding. I am not that stressed about new bags now as I am content with what I have.

Anyway, congratulations on scoring your dream bags ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## JY89

Ladybaga said:


> I LOVE Ficelle! I have a Kelly double tour bracelet in this and wear it all of the time! Your KP is one of the prettiest I have ever seen!  ENJOY and please show us more pictures of your BEAUTY!


 
Thank you so much for your kind words! Will try to post a picture when I get the time to take some nice pictures


----------



## TeeCee77

Nana97 said:


> View attachment 5078777
> 
> 
> It’s very similar to Menthe, but I find that Menthe in certain lights looks much lighter whereas this is a richer green.


Beautiful!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

B30 Noir Epsom GHW — Yes

(I don’t mind Epsom as long as the other desirable specs are in place).

Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## Chanelandco

JY89 said:


> Haven’t took a proper picture but here’s a sneak pic of my new baby I took earlier today Absolutely stoked to be offered this stunning Ficelle KP
> View attachment 5078566


Wow! This is exquisite! Congrats


----------



## Chanelandco

Nana97 said:


> View attachment 5078777
> 
> 
> It’s very similar to Menthe, but I find that Menthe in certain lights looks much lighter whereas this is a richer green.


You look FAB!


----------



## Chanelandco

Seems it is mini kelly season 

also lots of gorgeous offers these days!
Congrats to everyone .


----------



## dreambag21

SpicyTuna13 said:


> B30 Noir Epsom GHW — Yes
> 
> (I don’t mind Epsom as long as the other desirable specs are in place).
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!


so beautiful !!!!!!


----------



## Nana97

moilesmots said:


> wow this is such a beautiful pic! not sure where to look, your beautiful H dress, mini K or your gorgeous heels  HUGE CONGRATS!!!!


Thank you so much! 


TeeCee77 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


Chanelandco said:


> You look FAB!


You’re far too kind! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

spicybison said:


> B30 Porosus lisse in Vert Cypress, GHW. Yes!
> 
> Here are some photos inside and outside under sunlight...
> 
> View attachment 5078567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078568


Absolutely STUNNING! This is my DREAM BAG


----------



## raradarling

Dreaming Big said:


> Menthe
> View attachment 5076667


amazing!


----------



## raradarling

Nana97 said:


> View attachment 5078777
> 
> 
> It’s very similar to Menthe, but I find that Menthe in certain lights looks much lighter whereas this is a richer green.


That is beauuutiful.


----------



## Nana97

raradarling said:


> That is beauuutiful.


Thank you @raradarling !!


----------



## af068

I’ve been wanting a Kelly 32 for awhile now and just got offered one in Barenia Faubourg, ébène with GHW. I originally wanted one in either Craie or Bleu Nuit so I can’t decide! Take it or leave it? Yay or nay? Thanks everyone!


----------



## acrowcounted

af068 said:


> I’ve been wanting a Kelly 32 for awhile now and just got offered one in Barenia Faubourg, ébène with GHW. I originally wanted one in either Craie or Bleu Nuit so I can’t decide! Take it or leave it? Yay or nay? Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5079486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079487


Ebene is nothing like craie. If it’s not love at first sight, leave it and wait for the right one.


----------



## A.Ali

Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?


----------



## LOA24

A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510



Not just colour-wise, but I prefer the larger scales on the Tabac.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510



Good news. You can’t go wrong.

I would probably go Tabac since it’s more monotone. Just a personal preference. Unless you already have gold-like colors already in your collection.

Good luck!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

af068 said:


> I’ve been wanting a Kelly 32 for awhile now and just got offered one in Barenia Faubourg, ébène with GHW. I originally wanted one in either Craie or Bleu Nuit so I can’t decide! Take it or leave it? Yay or nay? Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5079486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079487


This color is so far away from the two you are after. It’s a pass for me. Your dream bag in your dream color will show up. Just wait a bit longer darling


----------



## KBKB

A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510


Both are B25's?


----------



## loh

SpicyTuna13 said:


> B30 Noir Epsom GHW — Yes
> 
> (I don’t mind Epsom as long as the other desirable specs are in place).
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!




Fabulous, congrats!  She is beautiful.    Hope you had a fantastic Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## loh

A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510



Another vote for the Tabac as well. Good luck deciding!


----------



## LOA24

B25 Framboise PHW YESYESYESYESYES, no.1 wish


----------



## Ally ambrosio

lovemylife15 said:


> B25 Framboise PHW YESYESYESYESYES, no.1 wish


  Share some pictures when you can please?


----------



## LOA24

Ally ambrosio said:


> Share some pictures when you can please?


Sure! Will do


----------



## af068

Just a quick update! Thank you for your advice, I truly appreciate it.

I got it because I fell in love with the color and feel of it! The subtle change from black to dark brown, depending on the light, with GHW really did it for me!


----------



## A.Ali

lovemylife15 said:


> Not just colour-wise, but I prefer the larger scales on the Tabac.


I also like the scales on the tabac. I tend to like crocodile skin more than alligator. 


KBKB said:


> Both are B25's?


Yes both are 25


----------



## GoldFish8

af068 said:


> Just a quick update! Thank you for your advice, I truly appreciate it.
> 
> I got it because I fell in love with the color and feel of it! The subtle change from black to dark brown, depending on the light, with GHW really did it for me!


I’m so glad. I have been told that Barenia Fauborg Ebene would be coming, and I’m so glad to see it on a Kelly. The material is stunning and soft to the touch, the scratches will simply rub out, and the material can handle rain like no other. The dark color will make it the most carefree bag in the world. Congrats to your forever bag!


----------



## af068

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m so glad. I have been told that Barenia Fauborg Ebene would be coming, and I’m so glad to see it on a Kelly. The material is stunning and soft to the touch, the scratches will simply rub out, and the material can handle rain like no other. The dark color will make it the most carefree bag in the world. Congrats to your forever bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## MAGforLV

af068 said:


> Just a quick update! Thank you for your advice, I truly appreciate it.
> 
> I got it because I fell in love with the color and feel of it! The subtle change from black to dark brown, depending on the light, with GHW really did it for me!


Congratulations! It is so beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## Crapples

[QUOTE="A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510


I'll be contrarian. It's a no brainer for me. Rouge H. The scales are gorgeous.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510


I would pick the Rouge H because it would fit better into my wardrobe.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510



OMG, they are making rouge h touch now? The caramel touch has been on my wishlist and now I need to add rouge h touch too! It’s a hard choice and I don’t think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## PurpleisDivine

LovingTheOrange said:


> My h fairy said she had something “fun” when came in to see a nata picotin ghw. It was a nata pochette ghw!!!!


Wow so gorgeous! Does the pochette count as a quota bag?


----------



## Fashionista2

A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510


Tabac!


----------



## Kitty S.

B25 Barenia Faubourg GHW- yes (although I do wonder if it's too small a bag to really showcase BF leather...)


----------



## HBfan81

A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510


In love with the tabac one. Very elegant


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Here she is


I just received this bag too. Am so in love


----------



## Culoucou

K25 Sellier Epsom Jaune Poussin GHW


----------



## demicouture

Culoucou said:


> K25 Sellier Epsom Jaune Poussin GHW



I hope you took it! One of my dream bags!


----------



## olibelli

demicouture said:


> I hope you took it! One of my dream bags!


One of mine too!


----------



## hibenji

Craie birkin 25 with phw:
Yesssssss❤️


----------



## parisallyouneed

Jypsiere 28 Etain Taurillon Clemence, not the most popular bag style but I feel that it suits my lifestyle a bit more at the moment.

View attachment 5080251


----------



## mcpro

parisallyouneed said:


> Jypsiere 28 Etain Taurillon Clemence, not the most popular bag style but I feel that it suits my lifestyle a bit more at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 5080251


Love Jypsiere !! I’m on a hunt for one .. but cant decide with the color yet . Congratulations!!


----------



## Ladybaga

af068 said:


> I’ve been wanting a Kelly 32 for awhile now and just got offered one in Barenia Faubourg, ébène with GHW. I originally wanted one in either Craie or Bleu Nuit so I can’t decide! Take it or leave it? Yay or nay? Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5079486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079487


I have to say that this is one of the prettiest kellys I have seen! LOVE IT!


----------



## mp4

lovemylife15 said:


> B25 Framboise PHW YESYESYESYESYES, no.1 wish


Wow!  Framboise is back?!  Can’t wait for a pic!  Congrats!!!


----------



## ohsocute8888

Tabac! 


A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510


----------



## KN89

24/24 mini rouge de cour phw
24/24 mini gold evercolor ghw
B30 vert bosphore phw

pass on all


----------



## Babypooh777

K25 Sellier Rouge Sellier phw - pass

This is the second offer that I declined, I hope my SA doesn't get mad at me...


----------



## Leyla1349

K28 Sellier Etoupe GHW - Pass
K28 Sellier Etain PHW -


----------



## Sonatalove

My second offered bag for this year.
kelly pocchette in Gold with Golden hardware.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Culoucou said:


> K25 Sellier Epsom Jaune Poussin GHW


Omg! Please share some pics


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

I just collected my first offer, a Kelly, and my dream choice. 28, Sellier, Noir, Epsom, Light Gold hardware.  Last week I bought my first ever Hermès bag, a Herbag in indigo blue, and really love that too.


----------



## showgratitude

A.Ali said:


> Hard choice Tabac or Rouge H?
> 
> View attachment 5079510


Both are beautiful.  But I'd personally pick Tabac.  Go for whatever your heart truly desires.


----------



## LOA24

Ally ambrosio said:


> Share some pictures when you can please?





mp4 said:


> Wow!  Framboise is back?!  Can’t wait for a pic!  Congrats!!!






Here she is


----------



## Ally ambrosio

lovemylife15 said:


> View attachment 5080526
> 
> 
> Here she is


Waaaaaa


----------



## odette57

lovemylife15 said:


> View attachment 5080526
> 
> 
> Here she is


So beautiful!  I have not seen framboise in real life, is it any similar to rose extreme at all? Is it more red or pink?  Thank you!


----------



## LOA24

odette57 said:


> So beautiful!  I have not seen framboise in real life, is it any similar to rose extreme at all? Is it more red or pink?  Thank you!


Thank you! I don't have anything rose extreme, but I guess it's more neon compared to framboise. It definitely is a pink shade, but quite warm, leaning more red than blue. PERFECTION for me!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

lovemylife15 said:


> View attachment 5080526
> 
> 
> Here she is


Wow, Framboise and even in Swift leather. I think I have a new item to dream of  You should rename yourself to lovemylife100%


----------



## LOA24

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Wow, Framboise and even in Swift leather. I think I have a new item to dream of  You should rename yourself to lovemylife100%


Hahaha thank you!! Maybe lovemylife 115% after this pink beauty?


----------



## BirkinBish

af068 said:


> I’ve been wanting a Kelly 32 for awhile now and just got offered one in Barenia Faubourg, ébène with GHW. I originally wanted one in either Craie or Bleu Nuit so I can’t decide! Take it or leave it? Yay or nay? Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5079486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079487


A little late to the party but I hope you took it! Barenia in Ebene is so rare, perhaps even more so the Faubourg. Craie will «always» be there. This bag is so stunning


----------



## HBfan81

Babypooh777 said:


> K25 Sellier Rouge Sellier phw - pass
> 
> This is the second offer that I declined, I hope my SA doesn't get mad at me...


How is on person? Too dark? I only saw on pictures


----------



## Crazyaboutdembags

C18 Capucine Swift GHW-pass


----------



## bubblegirl537

B30 epsom bleu indigo  rghw - yes!


----------



## ScarletAka

Kelly danse in gris perle, evercolor with GHW.  This combination is too hard to say no


----------



## Babypooh777

HBfan81 said:


> How is on person? Too dark? I only saw on pictures



Yes, it's basically brown with slight hint of red..


----------



## GucciGoneWild

bubblegirl537 said:


> B30 epsom bleu indigo  rghw - yes!


Pleaseeee post a picture! That sounds like a dream


----------



## Summerof89

K25S Gold Epsom PHW Jaune Ambre lining - Pass


----------



## HBfan81

Babypooh777 said:


> Yes, it's basically brown with slight hint of red..


Thanks


----------



## TeeCee77

ScarletAka said:


> Kelly danse in gris perle, evercolor with GHW.  This combination is too hard to say no


Definitely show us when you get it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lovemylife15 said:


> View attachment 5080526
> 
> 
> Here she is


Oh WOW! Unbelievable color saturation in swift!!! just exquisite!!!
Your bag just confirmed my desire for anemone swift for sure!!!!


----------



## duggi84

Since mid-March:
Birkin 35 Epsom Bleu Frida GHW - passed
Cargo Birkin - passed
Mini Kelly Crocodile Yellow - passed
Birkin 30 Ostrich Fuchsia - passed
Sac-a-Malice Space - passed

I have pics of the first and last, but I passed on the middle three before our SA even had a chance to show them to me in-person.  Pretty sure the husband hated me for at least a moment after a few of these


----------



## ScarletAka

TeeCee77 said:


> Definitely show us when you get it!


Here it is!


----------



## xsimplicity

ScarletAka said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5081622



gorgeous!!


----------



## LOA24

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh WOW! Unbelievable color saturation in swift!!! just exquisite!!!
> Your bag just confirmed my desire for anemone swift for sure!!!!


THANK YOU! This coming from my H-Queen means a lot   I'm still over the moon...
Anemone in Swift would be a dream with GHW!!


----------



## DR2014

duggi84 said:


> Since mid-March:
> Birkin 35 Epsom Bleu Frida GHW - passed
> Cargo Birkin - passed
> Mini Kelly Crocodile Yellow - passed
> Birkin 30 Ostrich Fuchsia - passed
> Sac-a-Malice Space - passed
> 
> I have pics of the first and last, but I passed on the middle three before our SA even had a chance to show them to me in-person.  Pretty sure the husband hated me for at least a moment after a few of these
> 
> View attachment 5081603
> View attachment 5081604
> View attachment 5081605
> View attachment 5081606
> View attachment 5081607


Oh wow!!! That Sac-a-Malice!!! I love it!


----------



## filthyluxe

duggi84 said:


> Since mid-March:
> Birkin 35 Epsom Bleu Frida GHW - passed
> Cargo Birkin - passed
> Mini Kelly Crocodile Yellow - passed
> Birkin 30 Ostrich Fuchsia - passed
> Sac-a-Malice Space - passed
> 
> I have pics of the first and last, but I passed on the middle three before our SA even had a chance to show them to me in-person.  Pretty sure the husband hated me for at least a moment after a few of these
> 
> View attachment 5081603
> View attachment 5081604
> View attachment 5081605
> View attachment 5081606
> View attachment 5081607



Wowza!!! Such fun offers.  Do you mind sharing how much the Sac-a-Malice Space that you were offered was?  It's my first time seeing that so I'm curious how much it runs from the store!


----------



## Naynaykilla

What I took:
B30 togo bleu nuit GHW
Rodeo Pegasus blu blume/Sesame
Clavi duo verso blubrume 

what I refused:
Kelly WOC Alligator noir, Bordeaux GHW
Constance 24 Swift Noir PHW


----------



## Luny_94

Naynaykilla said:


> What I took:
> B30 togo bleu nuit GHW
> Rodeo Pegasus blu blume/Sesame
> Clavi duo verso blubrume
> 
> what I refused:
> Kelly WOC Alligator noir, Bordeaux GHW
> Constance 24 Swift Noir PHW



Could you please post a pic of the calvi duo blue brume?


----------



## Naynaykilla

Luny_94 said:


> Could you please post a pic of the calvi duo blue brume?


Yes! Once I get home I’ll post! It’s my new fav color combo!


----------



## TeeCee77

ScarletAka said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5081622


Wow! Beautiful!!


----------



## WKN

Naynaykilla said:


> B30 togo bleu nuit GHW


This! I'm still waiting for this exact combo - hopefully for not too long. Congratulations! I am so excited for you - wear her in good health.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lovemylife15 said:


> THANK YOU! This coming from my H-Queen means a lot   I'm still over the moon...
> Anemone in Swift would be a dream with GHW!!


Awww you are too kind!!! Thanks you! I would def be all over this color too if I didn't have rose jaipur... framboise is dreamy!!!! Enjoy dear!!!


----------



## duggi84

filthyluxe said:


> Wowza!!! Such fun offers.  Do you mind sharing how much the Sac-a-Malice Space that you were offered was?  It's my first time seeing that so I'm curious how much it runs from the store!



Yeah, they were definitely very nice offers for sure!  The Sac-A-Malice was $20,700 USD.  The amount of work involved and exotic leathers didn't make it seem unreasonable in H terms, but it just wasn't quite at the right price for me personally.  Had it been under 12k, I probably would've done it.


----------



## Naynaykilla

WKN said:


> This! I'm still waiting for this exact combo - hopefully for not too long. Congratulations! I am so excited for you - wear her in good health.


Thank you! I’m so excited!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Luny_94 said:


> Could you please post a pic of the calvi duo blue brume?



here you go!


----------



## ardenp

Do cards also fit in the inside snap pocket? So intrigued by this Calvi Duo, and love the verso color combination!


----------



## Fashionista2

Introducing the stunning Birkin 30 Epsom Leather in Bleu Frida. The color is amazing.


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Fashionista2 said:


> Introducing the stunning Birkin 30 Epsom Leather in Bleu Frida. The color is amazing.


WOWOWOW congratulations. The blue with the GHW is just fabulous


----------



## mp4

lovemylife15 said:


> View attachment 5080526
> 
> 
> Here she is


  Thank you for sharing!  Congrat!!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

ardenp said:


> Do cards also fit in the inside snap pocket? So intrigued by this Calvi Duo, and love the verso color combination!


Yes! I am actually so pleased with this purchase, my SA insisted I needed it because it matched my Pegasus that I picked up today but I fit 6 credit cards in that pocket. And have room for cash. I like it so much I am actually thinking I will purchase more of the opportunity arises because I think it will be great Christmas presents and a nice men’s wallet open even


----------



## raradarling

Fashionista2 said:


> Introducing the stunning Birkin 30 Epsom Leather in Bleu Frida. The color is amazing.


WOW


----------



## filthyluxe

duggi84 said:


> Yeah, they were definitely very nice offers for sure!  The Sac-A-Malice was $20,700 USD.  The amount of work involved and exotic leathers didn't make it seem unreasonable in H terms, but it just wasn't quite at the right price for me personally.  Had it been under 12k, I probably would've done it.



Thanks so much for sharing the price!  I totally agree with that -- I'm in the same boat.  Under 12k would have been the selling point but more expensive than a B or K is not for me either.  Congrats on the offers, regardless!  So cool.  Looks like you might be an SF-shopper so I hope to run into you sometime on your next H run!


----------



## blackrosesred

Got offered a picotin 22 in dual tone. Vert cypress abs vert bosphore.

oooo so tempting.
What does everyone think?


----------



## ILQA

Red B35 Tressage, pass (already have the same)
K40 noir Epsom PHW, pass (already have K40 noir Epsom SO BGHW)
mini Lindy Touch, pink but not sure which, maybe Rose Mexico , pass
mini Lindy Touch, rouge grenat, yes !
this amazing Toolbox ... I have one day to decide ...


----------



## ILQA

blackrosesred said:


> Got offered a picotin 22 in dual tone. Vert cypress abs vert bosphore.
> 
> oooo so tempting.
> What does everyone think?


I think this dual tone makes it very easy to use with many outfits


----------



## Luny_94

Naynaykilla said:


> here you go!



Stunning! 
If you don't mind and if you have it, could you please give me the code of this cutie, so I can ask my SA to find it?


----------



## Naynaykilla

Luny_94 said:


> Stunning!
> If you don't mind and if you have it, could you please give me the code of this cutie, so I can ask my SA to find it?


Sure! It’s H083010CA color is blubrume/menthe


----------



## PassionChanel

So now I was offered a kelly mini in the color vert qriquet with GHW or a Kelly 25 in the same color/ GHW.  I asked about this color in July 2020. I had completely given up hope and thought it was impossible by now.  But how do I choose?  Some colors do better in some sizes, I lean more towards size 25. The leather is Epsom for both.  Advice?  I have both sizes in my collection.


----------



## Siha77

PassionChanel said:


> So now I was offered a kelly mini in the color vert qriquet with GHW or a Kelly 25 in the same color/ GHW.  I asked about this color in July 2020. I had completely given up hope and thought it was impossible by now.  But how do I choose?  Some colors do better in some sizes, I lean more towards size 25. The leather is Epsom for both.  Advice?  I have both sizes in my collection.



Amazing offers! If you already lean towards the 25, go for the 25. I feel like you can't go wrong with either, but for some reason I also like this color better on a K25. With the GHW and in sellier, it's just perfection! I'm a fan of both sizes, but the K25 does feel like it would be more versatile and fun for this color.


----------



## PassionChanel

Siha77 said:


> Amazing offers! If you already lean towards the 25, go for the 25. I feel like you can't go wrong with either, but for some reason I also like this color better on a K25. With the GHW and in sellier, it's just perfection! I'm a fan of both sizes, but the K25 does feel like it would be more versatile and fun for this color.


Thank you so much for your kind advice, It i a distance purchase so I’m waiting for pictures from my Sa, but I think I will go for a size 25. More versatile as you said!


----------



## askslam

Both options are great. Just depends on your personal style and how you see yourself using the bag in Vert.

 I agree the K25 is a tad more versatile but the mini can be used as a nice pop of color for evening events and outfits.  Also depends on your collection and if you prefer to beef up one size over the other in your collection. Either option is great! Can’t really go wrong.

y





PassionChanel said:


> So now I was offered a kelly mini in the color vert qriquet with GHW or a Kelly 25 in the same color/ GHW.  I asked about this color in July 2020. I had completely given up hope and thought it was impossible by now.  But how do I choose?  Some colors do better in some sizes, I lean more towards size 25. The leather is Epsom for both.  Advice?  I have both sizes in my collection.


----------



## demicouture

PassionChanel said:


> So now I was offered a kelly mini in the color vert qriquet with GHW or a Kelly 25 in the same color/ GHW.  I asked about this color in July 2020. I had completely given up hope and thought it was impossible by now.  But how do I choose?  Some colors do better in some sizes, I lean more towards size 25. The leather is Epsom for both.  Advice?  I have both sizes in my collection.



Incredible offers if you love vert criquet... I have had no luck as I was told or made to believe no more vert criquets coming in...
So you should rejoice that whichever you pick you will LOVE the bag 
I would however go for the 25 to get more wear out of it  Please report back with pics.


----------



## PassionChanel

askslam said:


> Both options are great. Just depends on your personal style and how you see yourself using the bag in Vert.
> 
> I agree the K25 is a tad more versatile but the mini can be used as a nice pop of color for evening events and outfits.  Also depends on your collection and if you prefer to beef up one size over the other in your collection. Either option is great! Can’t really go wrong.
> 
> y


Thank you very much for your advice! Much appreciated!


----------



## PassionChanel

demicouture said:


> Incredible offers if you love vert criquet... I have had no luck as I was told or made to believe no more vert criquets coming in...
> So you should rejoice that whichever you pick you will LOVE the bag
> I would however go for the 25 to get more wear out of it  Please report back with pics.


Yes I never thought the opportunity would come, I added this color and Bleu Brume last summer.  I was offered a bleu Brume mini kelly last year and accepted the offer, so I never asked for Vert qriquet again. I will decide on Wednesday.I will post a picture as soon as I have the bag with me.


----------



## Fashionista2

PassionChanel said:


> So now I was offered a kelly mini in the color vert qriquet with GHW or a Kelly 25 in the same color/ GHW.  I asked about this color in July 2020. I had completely given up hope and thought it was impossible by now.  But how do I choose?  Some colors do better in some sizes, I lean more towards size 25. The leather is Epsom for both.  Advice?  I have both sizes in my collection.


Vert Criquet is an absolutely stunning color! I would go for the K25. She's functional and chic. The GHW sealed the deal for me!


----------



## PassionChanel

Fashionista2 said:


> Vert Criquet is an absolutely stunning color! I would go for the K25. She's functional and chic. The GHW sealed the deal for me!


Thank you!


----------



## olibelli

PassionChanel said:


> So now I was offered a kelly mini in the color vert qriquet with GHW or a Kelly 25 in the same color/ GHW.  I asked about this color in July 2020. I had completely given up hope and thought it was impossible by now.  But how do I choose?  Some colors do better in some sizes, I lean more towards size 25. The leather is Epsom for both.  Advice?  I have both sizes in my collection.


+1 for the K25! Dream combo. Are you in the US?


----------



## PassionChanel

olibelli said:


> +1 for the K25! Dream combo. Are you in the US?


Thank you! I’m in Europe


----------



## olibelli

PassionChanel said:


> Thank you! I’m in Europe


Thank you! It's been impossible for me to find Vert Criquet in any bag where I shop. Let us know which one you end up getting!


----------



## PassionChanel

olibelli said:


> Thank you! It's been impossible for me to find Vert Criquet in any bag where I shop. Let us know which one you end up getting!


Of course! I will post a picture.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

PassionChanel said:


> Thank you! I’m in Europe


Ahh! This is good news! I am in EU as well and I have Blue Brume and V Criquet on my wishlist still


----------



## PassionChanel

Ally ambrosio said:


> Ahh! This is good news! I am in EU as well and I have Blue Brume and V Criquet on my wishlist still


I hope your wish comes true!!!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

PassionChanel said:


> I hope your wish comes true!!!


Eheh Who knows? I am also in love with Craie so... my mind is a bit confused lol


----------



## HBfan81

Ally ambrosio said:


> Ahh! This is good news! I am in EU as well and I have Blue Brume and V Criquet on my wishlist still


Same here. My Wishlist was blue brumé and vert cricquet but offer has been blue frida


----------



## olibelli

HBfan81 said:


> Same here. My Wishlist was blue brumé and vert cricquet but offer has been blue frida


I have all three of those colors on my list


----------



## Senbei

ILQA said:


> Red B35 Tressage, pass (already have the same)
> K40 noir Epsom PHW, pass (already have K40 noir Epsom SO BGHW)
> mini Lindy Touch, pink but not sure which, maybe Rose Mexico , pass
> mini Lindy Touch, rouge grenat, yes !
> this amazing Toolbox ... I have one day to decide ...


Omg that toolbox! Is that porosus? Which blue is that? Will you say yes? Sorry for all of the questions. It’s such an exciting offer!!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

HBfan81 said:


> Same here. My Wishlist was blue brumé and vert cricquet but offer has been blue frida


Really! ? I got offered a K25 in Blue Frida as well!! I love blues but this BF it’s too bright/ almost neon which I don’t like, it won’t be easy to style to me at least :S 
What do you think?


----------



## minisaki

Here she Comes.My pretty Kelly toile.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

minisaki said:


> View attachment 5083310
> 
> 
> Here she Comes.My pretty Kelly toile.


Oh wow, haven't seen them in ages  Is it a special order or have you been offered this lovely piece of heaven because it was on your wishlist?


----------



## Josephine_closet

Bentley143 said:


> My dream bag! Please post pictures



She finally arrived! Also sharing a quick comparison with my gold Birkin in Togo leather!


----------



## minisaki

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Oh wow, haven't seen them in ages  Is it a special order or have you been offered this lovely piece of heaven because it was on your wishlist?


This toile kelly is from 2021ss collection.
The toile leather of this season is swift and the color is sesame.


----------



## erinrose

PassionChanel said:


> So now I was offered a kelly mini in the color vert qriquet with GHW or a Kelly 25 in the same color/ GHW.  I asked about this color in July 2020. I had completely given up hope and thought it was impossible by now.  But how do I choose?  Some colors do better in some sizes, I lean more towards size 25. The leather is Epsom for both.  Advice?  I have both sizes in my collection.


Amazing offers! l would go with k25 honestly, it feels more verstile and the color is just beautiful in the k25 l think.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

PassionChanel said:


> So now I was offered a kelly mini in the color vert qriquet with GHW or a Kelly 25 in the same color/ GHW.  I asked about this color in July 2020. I had completely given up hope and thought it was impossible by now.  But how do I choose?  Some colors do better in some sizes, I lean more towards size 25. The leather is Epsom for both.  Advice?  I have both sizes in my collection.


Get the K25 dear! In my opinion Epsom captures the color so much better compared to Chevre. Don’t get me wrong, I love chèvre but it gives the VC a different shade (?) almost pistachio.


----------



## PassionChanel

erinrose said:


> Amazing offers! l would go with k25 honestly, it feels more verstile and the color is just beautiful in the k25 l think.


thank you!


----------



## tracybeloved

I will like k25! 


PassionChanel said:


> So now I was offered a kelly mini in the color vert qriquet with GHW or a Kelly 25 in the same color/ GHW.  I asked about this color in July 2020. I had completely given up hope and thought it was impossible by now.  But how do I choose?  Some colors do better in some sizes, I lean more towards size 25. The leather is Epsom for both.  Advice?  I have both sizes in my collection.


----------



## PassionChanel

Ally ambrosio said:


> Get the K25 dear! In my opinion Epsom captures the color so much better compared to Chevre. Don’t get me wrong, I love chèvre but it gives the VC a different shade (?) almost pistachio.


Thank you so much yes I agree Epsom captures the colour much better than chèvre!


----------



## Phiona88

minisaki said:


> View attachment 5083310
> 
> 
> Here she Comes.My pretty Kelly toile.



Stunning! Can you let us know if the toile version is more expensive than the usual leather versions? Thanks!


----------



## HBfan81

Ally ambrosio said:


> Really! ? I got offered a K25 in Blue Frida as well!! I love blues but this BF it’s too bright/ almost neon which I don’t like, it won’t be easy to style to me at least :S
> What do you think?





Ally ambrosio said:


> Really! ? I got offered a K25 in Blue Frida as well!! I love blues but this BF it’s too bright/ almost neon which I don’t like, it won’t be easy to style to me at least :S
> What do you think?


I am a bit confused about it. The reason is that in theory is not the kind of color I normally like. But when I saw the bag on person I really liked it a lot, how it match the GHW. For the style, Kelly is always super elegant but on that blue is a bit more casual. I think can be used more frecuently because can match also a jeans. 
I think I will accept it. Is not my desired bag, but I like it and also I dont know how it works if I refuse. Normally they offer other soon or not until buy more articles etc?


----------



## Crapples

HBfan81 said:


> I am a bit confused about it. The reason is that in theory is not the kind of color I normally like. But when I saw the bag on person I really liked it a lot, how it match the GHW. For the style, Kelly is always super elegant but on that blue is a bit more casual. I think can be used more frecuently because can match also a jeans.
> I think I will accept it. Is not my desired bag, but I like it and also I dont know how it works if I refuse. Normally they offer other soon or not until buy more articles etc?


I wouldn't accept.  You will see tons of threads about individuals getting closer to dream or dream color/leather combos when they are firm and specific.  And fairly shortly after.  I did!


----------



## ILQA

Senbei said:


> Omg that toolbox! Is that porosus? Which blue is that? Will you say yes? Sorry for all of the questions. It’s such an exciting offer!!


Yes it is, you have such a good eye! I think my SA said bleu de Prusse but honesty I‘m not sure because as soon as I saw the bag everything else seemed to disappear around me  . I will ask him.
It’s been a tough choice, it‘s a perfect shade for me, really a piece of art and pictures don’t do it justice ...but I declined today. I decided to stick to my wishlist where I already have several bags  that I will use more than a croc one .


----------



## Ally ambrosio

HBfan81 said:


> I am a bit confused about it. The reason is that in theory is not the kind of color I normally like. But when I saw the bag on person I really liked it a lot, how it match the GHW. For the style, Kelly is always super elegant but on that blue is a bit more casual. I think can be used more frecuently because can match also a jeans.
> I think I will accept it. Is not my desired bag, but I like it and also I dont know how it works if I refuse. Normally they offer other soon or not until buy more articles etc?


I haven’t bought anything yet and I got offered two K25 one in BF and after 2 weeks in R extreme. 
I refused both because they are lovely but not what I want. So in my experience you don’t have to be afraid to refuse it.
It’s just a “speculation ” that if you refuse the bag you won’t get offered anymore (or at least anytime soon) I would wait for your dream combo unless BF is changing your mind


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Crapples said:


> I wouldn't accept.  You will see tons of threads about individuals getting closer to dream or dream color/leather combos when they are firm and specific.  And fairly shortly after.  I did!


I agree!  I haven’t got the call for my “dream” bag but I refused two that were very far from my wishlist. But I do believe that the one I want will come soon as well. That’s what I told my SA, that I don’t mind waiting for the right one.


----------



## HBfan81

Ally ambrosio said:


> I haven’t bought anything yet and I got offered two K25 one in BF and after 2 weeks in R extreme.
> I refused both because they are lovely but not what I want. So in my experience you don’t have to be afraid to refuse it.
> It’s just a “speculation ” that if you refuse the bag you won’t get offered anymore (or at least anytime soon) I would wait for your dream combo unless BF is changing your mind


Thanks a lot for your advice


----------



## minisaki

Phiona88 said:


> Stunning! Can you let us know if the toile version is more expensive than the usual leather versions? Thanks!


Actually toile is about $300 more expensive than the regular Kelly 28 sellier.


----------



## Hfan2021

My first kelly25 sellier in Etain. A surprise from my SA. She didn’t even tell me that a bag is waiting for me in store. 

She just opened the sealed box and viola! 

Just out of curiosity, if after they opened the sealed box and it is not a spec that you want, are you still able to reject? 

I’m in love with this bag but just wondering for future bags


----------



## Ethengdurst

Paupau1987 said:


> My first kelly25 sellier in Etain. A surprise from my SA. She didn’t even tell me that a bag is waiting for me in store.
> 
> She just opened the sealed box and viola!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if after they opened the sealed box and it is not a spec that you want, are you still able to reject?
> 
> I’m in love with this bag but just wondering for future bags


Congrats, what a beauty!
And yes, you can reject it if you don’t want it. Cos they know for sure someone else would take it in a heartbeat!


----------



## tinkerbell68

ohsocute8888 said:


> Tabac!


Rouge all the way for me though they are both incredibly beautiful! Which did you choose?


----------



## tinkerbell68

xindi924 said:


> Congrats! Blue Nuit is one of my top lists. Newbie here as well, I just got my very first B25.
> [





ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


Bleu nuit is my fantasy color! Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## surfer

Not a quota bag but got offered rose poupre shiny gator kelly to go with ghw. Such a gorgeous combo of colour just not sure about ktg yet. Going to see it on Monday...


----------



## San2222

b30 gris perle-passed
b30 etoupe in epsom- yes!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I recently rehomed my black B 35 with phw because it was to big and heavy. I had not really used it in all those years. Yesterday I added this one instraf: B 30 gold with phw. Could not be happier!


----------



## Hermeaddict

C24 lisse alligator graphite ghw - pass
C18 autruch saffron phw - pass


----------



## Bentley143

Josephine_closet said:


> She finally arrived! Also sharing a quick comparison with my gold Birkin in Togo leather!
> View attachment 5083432
> View attachment 5083433


The color is amazing!!!!  perfect nude shade


----------



## Vaninnocent

Paupau1987 said:


> My first kelly25 sellier in Etain. A surprise from my SA. She didn’t even tell me that a bag is waiting for me in store.
> 
> She just opened the sealed box and viola!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if after they opened the sealed box and it is not a spec that you want, are you still able to reject?
> 
> I’m in love with this bag but just wondering for future bags


LOVE THIS ... curious, where are you based out of? Hoping for this offer soon ...


----------



## JY89

Paupau1987 said:


> My first kelly25 sellier in Etain. A surprise from my SA. She didn’t even tell me that a bag is waiting for me in store.
> 
> She just opened the sealed box and viola!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if after they opened the sealed box and it is not a spec that you want, are you still able to reject?
> 
> I’m in love with this bag but just wondering for future bags



Congratulations on scoring your new gorgeous beauty!!  

Yes, don’t be afraid to reject it if it’s not something that you like. So at least your Sa will be aware of your taste and be able to keep a lookout for you on the colours that you might like for your future bags


----------



## JY89

Ladybaga said:


> I LOVE Ficelle! I have a Kelly double tour bracelet in this and wear it all of the time! Your KP is one of the prettiest I have ever seen!  ENJOY and please show us more pictures of your BEAUTY!






I’ve finally found some time for a proper pic. Both of these KPs were scored this year and Ficelle is the latest KP added to my collection. My 2 yummy brownies 

Thank you for allowing me to share my joy


----------



## CTLover

Leyla1349 said:


> K28 Sellier Etoupe GHW - Pass
> K28 Sellier Etain PHW -


Can you post a picture of the Sellier Etain PHW?  Would love to get one for myself someday.


----------



## CTLover

Paupau1987 said:


> My first kelly25 sellier in Etain. A surprise from my SA. She didn’t even tell me that a bag is waiting for me in store.
> 
> She just opened the sealed box and viola!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if after they opened the sealed box and it is not a spec that you want, are you still able to reject?
> 
> I’m in love with this bag but just wondering for future bags


Congratulations.  Would love to get this exact combination someday.


----------



## Ladybaga

JY89 said:


> View attachment 5085432
> 
> 
> I’ve finally found some time for a proper pic. Both of these KPs were scored this year and Ficelle is the latest KP added to my collection. My 2 yummy brownies
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy


YUMMY, INDEED!


----------



## Hfan2021

Vaninnocent said:


> LOVE THIS ... curious, where are you based out of? Hoping for this offer soon ...


I’m from Singapore


----------



## discussionforh

KP in black shiny croc with GHW... Passed


----------



## IchHabeHunger

Kelly 28 sellier in box leather GHW - yessss of course!!!!!!


----------



## marzipanchen

IchHabeHunger said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in box leather GHW - yessss of course!!!!!!
> View attachment 5085674


wow, gooorgeouuuusss!


----------



## ehy12

B30 Noir GHW and K28 Noir PHW - pass on both


----------



## CTLover

IchHabeHunger said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in box leather GHW - yessss of course!!!!!!
> View attachment 5085674


Beautiful.  There seem to be a lot of black Kelly 28 selliers with GHW.  I got one as well, and I've seen several others on this thread.


----------



## cravin

Stopped by boutique on Saturday and our new SA knows me but was really speaking to the wife for the first time. They discuss sandals and then my wife asks about C18s.  She turns and says “since all your bags are leather, would you like to go for croc or alligator skin for your next?”  While I smile knowing the answer from my wife would be no, I get caught by surprise when the wife says “I would love a croc skin”.  Ugh


----------



## QuelleFromage

CTLover said:


> Beautiful.  There seem to be a lot of black Kelly 28 selliers with GHW.  I got one as well, and I've seen several others on this thread.


In Box?! Wow, what a difference from a couple years ago! Congrats on your bag.


----------



## lilmermaid264

ehy12 said:


> B30 Noir GHW and K28 Noir PHW - pass on both


Amazing, but I also understand if it's boring. May I ask if you're in the states?


----------



## Naynaykilla

IchHabeHunger said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in box leather GHW - yessss of course!!!!!!
> View attachment 5085674


Congrats!!!! I have a k32 box phw and it’s one the most beautiful leathers to have and patina really gorgeously!! Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## ehy12

lilmermaid264 said:


> Amazing, but I also understand if it's boring. May I ask if you're in the states?


Yes I am in the states and the funny thing about both of those offers were that they are bags I already have or had but in opposite specs I have a noir kelly with ghw and have had a noir Birkin with phw
BTW I don't find either of these bags boring they are beautiful! Just don't want to repeat or collect bags that don't serve a specific purpose.


----------



## Fashionista2

IchHabeHunger said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in box leather GHW - yessss of course!!!!!!
> View attachment 5085674


A true classic dream! She's stunning! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

cravin said:


> Stopped by boutique on Saturday and our new SA knows me but was really speaking to the wife for the first time. They discuss sandals and then my wife asks about C18s.  She turns and says “since all your bags are leather, would you like to go for croc or alligator skin for your next?”  While I smile knowing the answer from my wife would be no, I get caught by surprise when the wife says “I would love a croc skin”.  Ugh


HAHA ! I love it!


----------



## Fashionista2

JY89 said:


> View attachment 5085432
> 
> 
> I’ve finally found some time for a proper pic. Both of these KPs were scored this year and Ficelle is the latest KP added to my collection. My 2 yummy brownies
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## periogirl28

IchHabeHunger said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in box leather GHW - yessss of course!!!!!!
> View attachment 5085674


Congratulations! I think these are arriving in stores again and also Kelly 28s in Black Lizard. (Full exotic, not Touch).


----------



## stylemeter

Fashionista2 said:


> A true classic dream! She's stunning! Congratulations!!!


Agree


----------



## GoldFish8

Mini Kelly - Chevre
Bleu Frida with Gold hardware

the wait for the mini kelly was probably the longest I’ve had to wait. About a year. But it was so worth it. I’m over the moon.


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> Congratulations! I think these are arriving in stores again and also Kelly 28s in Black Lizard. (Full exotic, not Touch).



Kelly 28’s in black lizard are back?!!  Finally!  And Box, too!
(My credit card has gone and hid under the bed with the cat.)


----------



## Birkinitis

GoldFish8 said:


> Mini Kelly - Chevre
> Bleu Frida with Gold hardware
> 
> the wait for the mini kelly was probably the longest I’ve had to wait. About a year. But it was so worth it. I’m over the moon.
> View attachment 5086075


Just heavenly!


----------



## California Dreaming

periogirl28 said:


> Congratulations! I think these are arriving in stores again and also Kelly 28s in Black Lizard. (Full exotic, not Touch).


Do you know the price of a Black Lizard K28?


----------



## lilmermaid264

ehy12 said:


> Yes I am in the states and the funny thing about both of those offers were that they are bags I already have or had but in opposite specs I have a noir kelly with ghw and have had a noir Birkin with phw
> BTW I don't find either of these bags boring they are beautiful! Just don't want to repeat or collect bags that don't serve a specific purpose.



Beautiful!!! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Nerja

Evelyn TPM in an orange color.  Very cute, but not my style for small cross-body bags.
Bleu Frida Epsom B30 PHW.  It's a beautiful color, but I have a B30 Bleuet ostrich with PHW, which I absolutely , so I passed.
I'm patiently waiting for my SO that I placed a couple of months ago, so I'm trying to be good.


----------



## periogirl28

California Dreaming said:


> Do you know the price of a Black Lizard K28?


I am sorry I do not, as am not interested in it. Apologies.


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> Kelly 28’s in black lizard are back?!!  Finally!  And Box, too!
> (My credit card has gone and hid under the bed with the cat.)


Paris SA has confirmed that there are black Lizard mini Kellys floating about too. Does that help your credit card?


----------



## GoldFish8

Birkinitis said:


> Just heavenly!


Thank you hun!! Blue isn’t usually my color, but this color was pretty special


----------



## circusfairy*

OMG!!Rose sakura is my favourite Hermes pink and my SA had just offered me a choice of:
1) B25
2) Mini Kelly
3) Kelly Pochette

(I can't say yes to all 3 unfortunately )


----------



## saban

circusfairy* said:


> OMG!!Rose sakura is my favourite Hermes pink and my SA had just offered me a choice of:
> 1) B25
> 2) Mini Kelly
> 3) Kelly Pochette
> 
> (I can't say yes to all 3 unfortunately )


This is not a bad problem to have  I look forward to seeing what you choose! Rose Sakura is also my favorite H pink.


----------



## surfer

circusfairy* said:


> OMG!!Rose sakura is my favourite Hermes pink and my SA had just offered me a choice of:
> 1) B25
> 2) Mini Kelly
> 3) Kelly Pochette
> 
> (I can't say yes to all 3 unfortunately )


Congrats dear!! May I please ask if they were all in shw??


----------



## GoldFish8

circusfairy* said:


> OMG!!Rose sakura is my favourite Hermes pink and my SA had just offered me a choice of:
> 1) B25
> 2) Mini Kelly
> 3) Kelly Pochette
> 
> (I can't say yes to all 3 unfortunately )


Congrats!!! What a special offer! For me it would be between the mini Kelly or the b25. The mini kelly is just so dang rare, it would be very hard for me to pass up. And the B25 is just the perfect bag in general. What color hardware for these two bags? That would likely be the deciding factor for me if they were different.


----------



## Senbei

ILQA said:


> Yes it is, you have such a good eye! I think my SA said bleu de Prusse but honesty I‘m not sure because as soon as I saw the bag everything else seemed to disappear around me  . I will ask him.
> It’s been a tough choice, it‘s a perfect shade for me, really a piece of art and pictures don’t do it justice ...but I declined today. I decided to stick to my wishlist where I already have several bags  that I will use more than a croc one .



It’s good to stick to your wishlist and get the bags that you’ll buy. I tell myself the same and have managed to stick to it. 
Thank you for sharing such a beautiful offer!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Mini Kelly - Chevre
> Bleu Frida with Gold hardware
> 
> the wait for the mini kelly was probably the longest I’ve had to wait. About a year. But it was so worth it. I’m over the moon.
> View attachment 5086075


Oh. My. Goodness.
This is insanely gorgeous dear and I am soooooo happy for you!!!
Also glad to see you here xo


----------



## xindi924

circusfairy* said:


> OMG!!Rose sakura is my favourite Hermes pink and my SA had just offered me a choice of:
> 1) B25
> 2) Mini Kelly
> 3) Kelly Pochette
> 
> (I can't say yes to all 3 unfortunately )


Wow! So lucky! What a lovely SA you have. Are you in US?


----------



## CTLover

QuelleFromage said:


> In Box?! Wow, what a difference from a couple years ago! Congrats on your bag.


No, mine was in Epsom, which is what the others I saw were as well.  Just noting the black/gold combo in general seems to be easy to get this year.


----------



## Fashionista2

GoldFish8 said:


> Mini Kelly - Chevre
> Bleu Frida with Gold hardware
> 
> the wait for the mini kelly was probably the longest I’ve had to wait. About a year. But it was so worth it. I’m over the moon.
> View attachment 5086075


One of the greatest colors ever! Congratulations.


----------



## craielover

circusfairy* said:


> OMG!!Rose sakura is my favourite Hermes pink and my SA had just offered me a choice of:
> 1) B25
> 2) Mini Kelly
> 3) Kelly Pochette
> 
> (I can't say yes to all 3 unfortunately )


Wow these are some exceptional offers! You can't be wrong choosing any of the three - but I would go for a KP or B25 to get this color in swift.


----------



## herang

Collective offer since late april:
K25 retourne togo etain ghw - passed 
Mini Roulis ombré lizard and caramel - yes 
Constance 18/19 ostrich saffran ghw - yes


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Mini Bolide, Bleu Glacier, Evercolor, PHW - still deciding  

I wear a lot of black, grey, camel and cream colors, and afraid that this color will be too cool for my wardrobe! Debating just asking for a Black Chevre mini bolide?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Mini Bolide, Bleu Glacier, Evercolor, PHW - still deciding
> 
> I wear a lot of black, grey, camel and cream colors, and afraid that this color will be too cool for my wardrobe! Debating just asking for a Black Chevre mini bolide?


It's a beautiful light neutral but I would wait for the specs you want & are sure of dear. Be strong & stick w/ your gut feeling. Your SA will get it.


----------



## Crapples

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Mini Bolide, Bleu Glacier, Evercolor, PHW - still deciding
> 
> I wear a lot of black, grey, camel and cream colors, and afraid that this color will be too cool for my wardrobe! Debating just asking for a Black Chevre mini bolide?


What a beautiful color.  I actually think the colors that you mentioned could trend truly neutral so the bag could go well with it.  Days you are feeling cooler, just wear the bolide.  Spice it up when you want a warmer feel.


----------



## raradarling

GoldFish8 said:


> Mini Kelly - Chevre
> Bleu Frida with Gold hardware
> 
> the wait for the mini kelly was probably the longest I’ve had to wait. About a year. But it was so worth it. I’m over the moon.
> View attachment 5086075


Dream combo!!! CONGRATS


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.
> This is insanely gorgeous dear and I am soooooo happy for you!!!
> Also glad to see you here xo


Thank you my dear Flava!! You know how much I’ve been pining for a mini. I was pleasantly surprised by this color.. and GHW! I’m always checking in even if I don’t post.. you know where to find me


----------



## GoldFish8

raradarling said:


> Dream combo!!! CONGRATS


Thank you!!! I’m so happy!


----------



## GoldFish8

Fashionista2 said:


> One of the greatest colors ever! Congratulations.


It’s so incredibly vibrant. I don’t know how they do it!


----------



## TheBagLady20

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Mini Bolide, Bleu Glacier, Evercolor, PHW - still deciding
> 
> I wear a lot of black, grey, camel and cream colors, and afraid that this color will be too cool for my wardrobe! Debating just asking for a Black Chevre mini bolide?



Def ask for the black chèvre mini bolide.  The SA wants you to be happy.  The bags are too expensive to settle.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's a beautiful light neutral but I would wait for the specs you want & are sure of dear. Be strong & stick w/ your gut feeling. Your SA will get it.





Crapples said:


> What a beautiful color.  I actually think the colors that you mentioned could trend truly neutral so the bag could go well with it.  Days you are feeling cooler, just wear the bolide.  Spice it up when you want a warmer feel.





TheBagLady20 said:


> Def ask for the black chèvre mini bolide.  The SA wants you to be happy.  The bags are too expensive to settle.



Thank you all for your advice!!! I do have to remind myself occasionally that the perfect combination will always come eventually  and if it doesn't sing immediately, it's probably not 100% perfect for me!


----------



## pkwc2

Mini Roulis ombre lizard and caramel with GHW- passed
K28 Retourne Etoupe with GHW- yes, my first Kelly!!

So much for assuming purse peace after Birkin purchase 5 months ago


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Thank you all for your advice!!! I do have to remind myself occasionally that the perfect combination will always come eventually  and if it doesn't sing immediately, it's probably not 100% perfect for me!


I will say, I just received a bag in black chevre, and it is SPECTACULAR!!! 
I can't stop staring at her, particularly in the sunlight. 
She glistens! 
So aside from the versatility, you really will have something very special in chevre bc this leather can't be beat!!!! 
Hope you get one soon babe!


----------



## circusfairy*

saban said:


> This is not a bad problem to have  I look forward to seeing what you choose! Rose Sakura is also my favorite H pink.


You are absolutely right, it was a very happy problem!!


----------



## circusfairy*

surfer said:


> Congrats dear!! May I please ask if they were all in shw??



Thank you dear, yes I was told Rose Sakura is only available in PHW this season!!


----------



## circusfairy*

GoldFish8 said:


> Congrats!!! What a special offer! For me it would be between the mini Kelly or the b25. The mini kelly is just so dang rare, it would be very hard for me to pass up. And the B25 is just the perfect bag in general. What color hardware for these two bags? That would likely be the deciding factor for me if they were different.



Thank you dear, it was such a tough call!!! They were all in phw so at least that made it just that bit easier


----------



## circusfairy*

xindi924 said:


> Wow! So lucky! What a lovely SA you have. Are you in US?



Thank you dear, very grateful for the offers!!  I am based in Australia!


----------



## pinkorchid20

pinkorchid20 said:


> Black Box Birkin 30 with gold hardware - deciding. Not sure it’s the most practical bag for regular use.


After a bit of drama with the bag initially offered, a perfect new one is finally with me now. Not sure when I will be able to wear her out given the weather has been horrible this year, but I am fine just adoring her from my desk for now.


----------



## momoc

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a bit of drama with the bag initially offered, a perfect new one is finally with me now. Not sure when I will be able to wear her out given the weather has been horrible this year, but I am fine just adoring her from my desk for now.
> View attachment 5087575



So stunning 

But also very happy to hear H helped you and did the right thing.


----------



## frenchcitygirl

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a bit of drama with the bag initially offered, a perfect new one is finally with me now. Not sure when I will be able to wear her out given the weather has been horrible this year, but I am fine just adoring her from my desk for now.
> View attachment 5087575



What a beauty! I didn't know that Birkins were available in box leather... But wow!!!!! Enjoy


----------



## pinkorchid20

momoc said:


> So stunning
> 
> But also very happy to hear H helped you and did the right thing.


Yes, I am very happy with the solution offered and was surprised I received a replacement as quickly given the current situation. Now I can relax and start enjoying her.


----------



## pinkorchid20

frenchcitygirl said:


> What a beauty! I didn't know that Birkins were available in box leather... But wow!!!!! Enjoy


Few and far between, but they are out there!


----------



## xindi924

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a bit of drama with the bag initially offered, a perfect new one is finally with me now. Not sure when I will be able to wear her out given the weather has been horrible this year, but I am fine just adoring her from my desk for now.
> View attachment 5087575


Wow very nice leather!


----------



## Allthebagsmine

blackrosesred said:


> Got offered a picotin 22 in dual tone. Vert cypress abs vert bosphore.
> 
> oooo so tempting.
> What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082331


An influencer on YouTube reviewed this bag and it was her biggest regret of a purchase. She said it reminded her of a grocery bag. I’ve never seen it in person and while it does seem practical because it’s black and leather, it’s not that exciting.


----------



## dollardancingdoll

Got a B25 in gris etain rose gold hardware!


----------



## TheBagLady20

blackrosesred said:


> Got offered a picotin 22 in dual tone. Vert cypress abs vert bosphore.
> 
> oooo so tempting.
> What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082331


I love the duel tone.  I don’t own a picotin, so I can’t speak for the bag, but the colors are sweet.


----------



## surfer

circusfairy* said:


> Thank you dear, yes I was told Rose Sakura is only available in PHW this season!!


Have you picked yet dear?


----------



## rainzmusic

Happy to report I just collected my first quota bag for the yr! 

K25 retourne Gold/GHW


----------



## Fashionista2

rainzmusic said:


> Happy to report I just collected my first quota bag for the yr!
> 
> K25 retourne Gold/GHW


Absolutely stunning! Enjoyl


----------



## Fashionista2

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a bit of drama with the bag initially offered, a perfect new one is finally with me now. Not sure when I will be able to wear her out given the weather has been horrible this year, but I am fine just adoring her from my desk for now.
> View attachment 5087575


Wow! A beautiful unicorn. Enjoy!


----------



## circusfairy*

circusfairy* said:


> OMG!!Rose sakura is my favourite Hermes pink and my SA had just offered me a choice of:
> 1) B25
> 2) Mini Kelly
> 3) Kelly Pochette
> 
> (I can't say yes to all 3 unfortunately )



It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


----------



## saban

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


GORGEOUS!!!!!! A part of me was rooting for the B25.


----------



## The.M

JY89 said:


> View attachment 5085432
> 
> 
> I’ve finally found some time for a proper pic. Both of these KPs were scored this year and Ficelle is the latest KP added to my collection. My 2 yummy brownies
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy



Gorgeous!! Do you mind sharing the price of the crocodile please, and how easy/difficult was it to get?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous



It does look very nice. It almost looks like Bubblegum pink to me. I thought that Rose Sakura is much lighter.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a bit of drama with the bag initially offered, a perfect new one is finally with me now. Not sure when I will be able to wear her out given the weather has been horrible this year, but I am fine just adoring her from my desk for now.
> View attachment 5087575



You would not per chance be in Germany, would you?  Nothing but rain, mud, grey skies and cold for the last 6 months...And a lockdown (of varying severity) since November...


----------



## xindi924

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


Major congrats! I would have chose B25 Sakura too! Great choice!!!


----------



## debykf

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


Congratulations!!!! This is my dream bag


----------



## mcpro

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


you made the perfect choice!!! either one would is perfect!! and you're so lucky... congratulations!!!! such a beauty .. my jaw dropped!!


----------



## DreamingPink

C18 in blue brume swift PHW--yes!!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

MaryAndDogs said:


> You would not per chance be in Germany, would you?  Nothing but rain, mud, grey skies and cold for the last 6 months...And a lockdown (of varying severity) since November...


Hahaha must have been too obvious. And just red your note on your Epsom Kelly (could not agree more), so I wonder which bags are left to use at this point other than PVC


----------



## Israeli_Flava

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


So sweet and dreamy!!!
I think you made the right choice and will enjoy this bag to the max!
Congrats!


----------



## Ball

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


We are bag twins!!  Got a call from my SA an hour ago - I am in an Over heading to the store to pick up my B25 in Rose Sakura shw!


----------



## Ball

Ball said:


> We are bag twins!!  Got a call from my SA an hour ago - I am in an Over heading to the store to pick up my B25 in Rose Sakura shw!


Meant Uber not Over!  The annoying autocorrelation ......


----------



## Ball

Ball said:


> Meant Uber not Over!  The annoying autocorrelation ......


Again ..... Autocorrection ...... NOT autocorrelation!!  I guess I am losing my mind.  Too excited!!


----------



## Ball

My SA said to me earlier this week there are bags in Rose Sakura coming in and ask if I prefer a Kelly Pochette or Mini Constance, and today she found me a B25!  I was going to get my first size 25 in a darker color but Rose Sakura?  Can't resist!  So I guess I just have to wait for next year's quota to get one in a darker shade


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ball said:


> My SA said to me earlier this week there are bags in Rose Sakura coming in and ask if I prefer a Kelly Pochette or Mini Constance, and today she found me a B25!  I was going to get my first size 25 in a darker color but Rose Sakura?  Can't resist!  So I guess I just have to wait for next year's quota to get one in a darker shade


So excited for  you!!!!! Can't wait to see your new baby!!!!! Def worth the wait for a darker color as Sukura is so special!!! Yay!


----------



## erinrose

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


DEFINITELY the right choice!! Beautiful!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

pinkorchid20 said:


> Hahaha must have been too obvious. And just red your note on your Epsom Kelly (could not agree more), so I wonder which bags are left to use at this point other than PVC


Same In the UK-its SO depressing


----------



## circusfairy*

MaryAndDogs said:


> It does look very nice. It almost looks like Bubblegum pink to me. I thought that Rose Sakura is much lighter.


Thank you! Must be the lighting, it is much lighter irl


----------



## circusfairy*

xindi924 said:


> Major congrats! I would have chose B25 Sakura too! Great choice!!!





debykf said:


> Congratulations!!!! This is my dream bag





mcpro said:


> you made the perfect choice!!! either one would is perfect!! and you're so lucky... congratulations!!!! such a beauty .. my jaw dropped!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> So sweet and dreamy!!!
> I think you made the right choice and will enjoy this bag to the max!
> Congrats!





erinrose said:


> DEFINITELY the right choice!! Beautiful!



Thank you so so much for sharing my joy!!!


----------



## circusfairy*

Ball said:


> We are bag twins!!  Got a call from my SA an hour ago - I am in an Over heading to the store to pick up my B25 in Rose Sakura shw!


Omg omg I can totally understand your excitement!! Big congratulations to you too


----------



## [-c-h-a-]

Rose sakura  congratulations ladies! Beautiful colour! Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## surfer

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


Congrats dear!!!! May I ask if you by chance took pics of the others?


----------



## Cool Gal

circusfairy* said:


> It was such a difficult choice but I ended with a Rose Sakura B25 and oh my heart it’s gorgeous


You made a GREAT decision!!! It's sooo drop dead gorgeous!!! 
I only got a small piece of Rose Sakura on my Rodeo (and it made me happy by looking at it), and I can't imagine if I'm being offered B25 Rose Sakura


----------



## Ball

My B25 in Rose Sakura shw (@circusfairy's picture of the same bag put my photography to shame )


----------



## dreambag21

Ball said:


> My B25 in Rose Sakura shw (@circusfairy's picture of the same bag put my photography to shame )
> 
> View attachment 5089837


OMG. It’s soooooo cute


----------



## circusfairy*

surfer said:


> Congrats dear!!!! May I ask if you by chance took pics of the others?


Unfortunately not dear, I was only shown the B25 I picked, would have loved to see the Mini K in chevre!!


----------



## circusfairy*

Cool Gal said:


> You made a GREAT decision!!! It's sooo drop dead gorgeous!!!
> I only got a small piece of Rose Sakura on my Rodeo (and it made me happy by looking at it), and I can't imagine if I'm being offered B25 Rose Sakura



Thank you for the reassurance - I think we might twinning on the same rodeo


----------



## Marmotte

.


----------



## Senbei

Marmotte said:


> Not a bag offer but my SA sent me these to choose from  I picked up the Vert Menthe/Bleu Brume/Sésame
> 
> View attachment 5089933
> View attachment 5089934
> 
> 
> And my SA also sent me the list of the other Rodeo PM Pégase they will receive soon. I reserved the Jaune Bourgeon
> 
> View attachment 5089938
> 
> View attachment 5089939
> 
> 
> I am very lucky as my local boutique is located in a mountain resort in Switzerland and they use to receive hard to find pieces, not sure why but I can always get special pieces.



congrats on the pegase! I’m still waiting/hoping for one. Is the entire list of colors for pegase rodeo color combinations?


----------



## momoc

Marmotte said:


> Not a bag offer but my SA sent me these to choose from  I picked up the Vert Menthe/Bleu Brume/Sésame
> 
> View attachment 5089933
> View attachment 5089934
> 
> 
> And my SA also sent me the list of the other Rodeo PM Pégase they will receive soon. I reserved the Jaune Bourgeon
> 
> View attachment 5089938
> 
> View attachment 5089939
> 
> 
> I am very lucky as my local boutique is located in a mountain resort in Switzerland and they use to receive hard to find pieces, not sure why but I can always get special pieces.



I appreciate you sharing these but the thread is specifically titled “share your *bag* offers”. We have many other threads, here’s the one dedicated to sharing your purchases






						What is your latest Hermes purchase?
					

New to me Birkin 35 Blue Ocean Clemence GHW.   An almost black blue birkin 35 ghw has been my dream forever bag and I finally reached a point in my career and finances where I can afford a birkin right as this one popped up. I think Blue Nuit is very close to Ocean,  and I always thought I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




And the rodeo thread is here, where you will find others who discussed/shared the pegase version.






						Rodeo Charm Discussion Thread: Love/Hate/Crazy Reseller Prices etc.
					

I heard this from my SA too. It seems The rule started this year.  That makes me so sad! I may have to have hubs purchase for me under his profile then. Cuz I buy 3 in one shopping trip usually




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Edit: mods - when you see this can you help move our OT comments over to the rodeo thread?


----------



## Marmotte

momoc said:


> I appreciate you sharing these but the thread is specifically titled “share your *bag* offers”. We have many other threads, here’s the one dedicated to sharing your purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your latest Hermes purchase?
> 
> 
> New to me Birkin 35 Blue Ocean Clemence GHW.   An almost black blue birkin 35 ghw has been my dream forever bag and I finally reached a point in my career and finances where I can afford a birkin right as this one popped up. I think Blue Nuit is very close to Ocean,  and I always thought I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the rodeo thread is here, where you will find others who discussed/shared the pegase version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo Charm Discussion Thread: Love/Hate/Crazy Reseller Prices etc.
> 
> 
> I heard this from my SA too. It seems The rule started this year.  That makes me so sad! I may have to have hubs purchase for me under his profile then. Cuz I buy 3 in one shopping trip usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: mods - when you see this can you help move our OT comments over to the rodeo thread?


Thank you ... sorry


----------



## MaryAndDogs

White Evecolor Kelly 28.
Really loved it! Took it out already. Super cute Summer handbag.


----------



## Rhl2987

Lizard and caramel mini Roulis. It’s gorgeous. Still thinking.


----------



## wearawishbone

Birkin 25 Rose Sakura swift PHW!!! Will post her soon. Still stunned.


----------



## _kiki119_

Finally able to pick up my first quota bag today… and my SA has surprised me with 2 cute horsies 

B30 epsom Bleu Frida PHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> Lizard and caramel mini Roulis. It’s gorgeous. Still thinking.


Sounds amazing!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

_kiki119_ said:


> Finally able to pick up my first quota bag today… and my SA has surprised me with 2 cute horsies
> 
> B30 epsom Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> View attachment 5090569


Everything is so colorful and happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inaiinai

Rhl2987 said:


> Lizard and caramel mini Roulis. It’s gorgeous. Still thinking.


Get it, your favourite non quota bag


----------



## kittynui

Congrats, so many B25 in rose Sakura offered This week!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Marmotte said:


> Thank you ... sorry


Are you in the us?! What great purchases!! I’m also looking for all the colors!


----------



## cloudyc1oud

After waiting about 2-3 weeks, finally picked my HG bag from store.

KP in Rose Sakura and Pegasus rodeo.
I am over the moon noww.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

_kiki119_ said:


> Finally able to pick up my first quota bag today… and my SA has surprised me with 2 cute horsies
> 
> B30 epsom Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> View attachment 5090569



The bag is beautiful! But the Pegasus is divine!


----------



## xray

cloudyc1oud said:


> After waiting about 2-3 weeks, finally picked my HG bag from store.
> 
> KP in Rose Sakura and Pegasus rodeo.
> I am over the moon noww.
> 
> View attachment 5090677



Literally my HG bag too !  I would give up almost all my bags for that one.
Enjoy !


----------



## stylemeter

Kelly sellier 25 ghw in vert jade - was unsure at first but then picked it up


----------



## wearawishbone

Here she is!! I still can’t believe this happened


----------



## meluvbags

I don’t usually like pinks but these pink sakura bags are making me drool


----------



## WKN

wearawishbone said:


> Here she is!! I still can’t believe this happened


Congratulations! Don't you just love this beautiful baby! (we are bag twins btw. Haven't taken my baby out anywhere yet, sadly)


----------



## wearawishbone

WKN said:


> Congratulations! Don't you just love this beautiful baby! (we are bag twins btw. Haven't taken my baby out anywhere yet, sadly)


I am over the moon! It’s stunning I haven’t used mine either. A bit scared to but will ☺️ Congrats on yours too!!


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Surprise offer from my H fairy godmother: Black Box Kelly 28 in GHW...YAAASSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Ball

Thank you @dreambag21!


----------



## Ball

Israeli_Flava said:


> So excited for  you!!!!! Can't wait to see your new baby!!!!! Def worth the wait for a darker color as Sukura is so special!!! Yay!


100% agree   There seems to be a lot of Rose Sakura bags coming in recently


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wearawishbone said:


> Here she is!! I still can’t believe this happened


Holy Moses! She is so exquisite just love it!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cambridge Girl said:


> Surprise offer from my H fairy godmother: Black Box Kelly 28 in GHW...YAAASSSSSSSS!!!!
> View attachment 5090864


Oh wowowowowow! So beautiful.... I am so scared of box but it is just so amazing to look at!!! Enjoy dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cloudyc1oud said:


> After waiting about 2-3 weeks, finally picked my HG bag from store.
> 
> KP in Rose Sakura and Pegasus rodeo.
> I am over the moon noww.
> 
> View attachment 5090677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090678


The perfect pair!!!! Congrats dear!!!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

wearawishbone said:


> Here she is!! I still can’t believe this happened




Wow. This looks amazing!


----------



## wearawishbone

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses! She is so exquisite just love it!!!
> Congrats!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses! She is so exquisite just love it!!!
> Congrats!!!


Thank you  I love her so much!


----------



## _kiki119_

MaryAndDogs said:


> The bag is beautiful! But the Pegasus is divine!


I am over the moon with my new babes! I have given hope on the Pegasus after missing it online multiple time.  My SA surprised me with it during my appointment! I felt special since she was only allotted only one to her clients from her SM


----------



## Tayo Adeyiga

B30 Noir Togo w/ ghw. My first quota bag offer, top of my wishlist and I still can’t believe that she is mine!!!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

Cambridge Girl said:


> Surprise offer from my H fairy godmother: Black Box Kelly 28 in GHW...YAAASSSSSSSS!!!!
> View attachment 5090864


beautiful


----------



## Ally ambrosio

stylemeter said:


> Kelly sellier 25 ghw in vert jade - was unsure at first but then picked it up


Omg  please share some pic!


----------



## pixiesparkle

circusfairy* said:


> Thank you dear, very grateful for the offers!!  I am based in Australia!



You have a very wonderful H fairy . Please share which bag you ended up taking home. May I ask which city in Aus you are based?


----------



## Bereal

Springbear said:


> Thank you dear! The color looks more grey under warm room lighting, I’ll try to get another pic in the daylight


Gorgeous colour


----------



## Bereal

fayew21 said:


> Here’s some photos! In sunlight and room light
> View attachment 5073750
> View attachment 5073751


Beautiful bag and love the twilly too


----------



## Bereal

ardenp said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time but never knew if I would actually post on it myself one day.  First quota bag offer, K25 blue nuit PHW. Surprised, delighted and slightly stunned that it actually happened!
> View attachment 5074701


Gorgeous ..my dream bag.


----------



## Bereal

Ally ambrosio said:


> Yes!!! Like Chai latte or boba milk tea


I was thinking the exact same thing. Or like milk chocolate


----------



## meluvbags

Tayo Adeyiga said:


> B30 Noir Togo w/ ghw. My first quota bag offer, top of my wishlist and I still can’t believe that she is mine!!!!!



I have the same bag and I fall in love everything I look at it! Enjoy!!


----------



## Bereal

rainzmusic said:


> Happy to report I just collected my first quota bag for the yr!
> 
> K25 retourne Gold/GHW


Dream bag! Congratulations


----------



## Bereal

I’m glad I came back to this thread after a month. So much eye candy! My eyes are greeen! Sigh  hopeful for one day in the future


----------



## Tayo Adeyiga

meluvbags said:


> I have the same bag and I fall in love everything I look at it! Enjoy!!



Thank youuuuu!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

_kiki119_ said:


> Finally able to pick up my first quota bag today… and my SA has surprised me with 2 cute horsies
> 
> B30 epsom Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> View attachment 5090569


The color is absolutely stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## PassionChanel

_kiki119_ said:


> Finally able to pick up my first quota bag today… and my SA has surprised me with 2 cute horsies
> 
> B30 epsom Bleu Frida PHW
> 
> View attachment 5090569


 amazing colour and beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## Crapples

Tayo Adeyiga said:


> B30 Noir Togo w/ ghw. My first quota bag offer, top of my wishlist and I still can’t believe that she is mine!!!!!


Congrats. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Tayo Adeyiga

Crapples said:


> Congrats. She's gorgeous.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Crapples

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a bit of drama with the bag initially offered, a perfect new one is finally with me now. Not sure when I will be able to wear her out given the weather has been horrible this year, but I am fine just adoring her from my desk for now.
> View attachment 5087575


What was the drama...I am late to the party.  That is a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## cloudyc1oud

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a bit of drama with the bag initially offered, a perfect new one is finally with me now. Not sure when I will be able to wear her out given the weather has been horrible this year, but I am fine just adoring her from my desk for now.
> View attachment 5087575


Woo! Apart from the drama, this is super beautiful bag! Congrats!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Crapples said:


> What was the drama...I am late to the party.  That is a gorgeous bag!!!


Thank you  Don’t want to go off topic too much, you can check the Ode to Box calf thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-box-calf.309526/page-84

Short summary: they had to make a new one for me as the first one offered had some quality issues.


----------



## JadeFor3st

wearawishbone said:


> Still in awe of this beauty I was offered and just picked up  Constance 18 Epsom 5P "Bubblegum"



Congratulations! Twins with you!  
I purchased this exact same spec in 2010. I am happy to learn this color came back. It truly is a beautiful pink!


----------



## JadeFor3st

LovingTheOrange said:


> My h fairy said she had something “fun” when came in to see a nata picotin ghw. It was a nata pochette ghw!!!!



She’s beautiful. 
Congratulation!


----------



## PassionChanel

Finally here!! I thought it was too late to be offered this color, so it felt like a double surprise!!!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

PassionChanel said:


> Finally here!! I thought it was too late to be offered this color, so it felt like a double surprise!!!
> 
> View attachment 5093321


I love it!!!  Glad to know is still available! My SA was like... nope it’s not around anymore.... Like what? For sure is still around apparently


----------



## PassionChanel

Ally ambrosio said:


> I love it!!!  Glad to know is still available! My SA was like... nope it’s not around anymore.... Like what? For sure is still around apparently


Yes that is what I was told. I think the colour has been discontinued. My SA said that sometimes unexpectedly a bag will show up that no longer is produced, boutiques might still have them in their stock.


----------



## raradarling

Tayo Adeyiga said:


> B30 Noir Togo w/ ghw. My first quota bag offer, top of my wishlist and I still can’t believe that she is mine!!!!!


Fabulous!!


----------



## annaidaingrid

Dreaming Big said:


> Nice. What color? Why did you pass?


Do you know what the price was fort the shadow birkin?


----------



## JY89

So this happened today! I totally did not expect to be offered a bag so soon and let alone in the exact specs I was looking for. I understand how hard it is to be offered an Epsom sellier in b25 but here it is! 

My SA told me a week before that she had gotten a pleasant surprise for me and I honestly did not think it was going to be a quota bag. So despite my recent hauls, I went ahead with this cause it’s simply so hard to say no. I guess I will be eating air for the next few months- good opportunity to diet too! 

Here are two images under different lightings. Let’s go green!


----------



## Naynaykilla

JY89 said:


> So this happened today! I totally did not expect to be offered a bag so soon and let alone in the exact specs I was looking for. I understand how hard it is to be offered an Epsom sellier in b25 but here it is!
> 
> My SA told me a week before that she had gotten a pleasant surprise for me and I honestly did not think it was going to be a quota bag. So despite my recent hauls, I went ahead with this cause it’s simply so hard to say no. I guess I will be eating air for the next few months- good opportunity to diet too!
> 
> Here are two images under different lightings. Let’s go green!
> 
> View attachment 5093955
> View attachment 5093956


Dream color and size!!! Happy wearing


----------



## corgimom11

JY89 said:


> So this happened today! I totally did not expect to be offered a bag so soon and let alone in the exact specs I was looking for. I understand how hard it is to be offered an Epsom sellier in b25 but here it is!
> 
> My SA told me a week before that she had gotten a pleasant surprise for me and I honestly did not think it was going to be a quota bag. So despite my recent hauls, I went ahead with this cause it’s simply so hard to say no. I guess I will be eating air for the next few months- good opportunity to diet too!
> 
> Here are two images under different lightings. Let’s go green!
> 
> View attachment 5093955
> View attachment 5093956



looovely color!!! and sellier at that. you are winning!!!


----------



## meluvbags

JY89 said:


> So this happened today! I totally did not expect to be offered a bag so soon and let alone in the exact specs I was looking for. I understand how hard it is to be offered an Epsom sellier in b25 but here it is!
> 
> My SA told me a week before that she had gotten a pleasant surprise for me and I honestly did not think it was going to be a quota bag. So despite my recent hauls, I went ahead with this cause it’s simply so hard to say no. I guess I will be eating air for the next few months- good opportunity to diet too!
> 
> Here are two images under different lightings. Let’s go green!
> 
> View attachment 5093955
> View attachment 5093956


 
oh wow ive never seen this before, it is gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## PassionChanel

JY89 said:


> So this happened today! I totally did not expect to be offered a bag so soon and let alone in the exact specs I was looking for. I understand how hard it is to be offered an Epsom sellier in b25 but here it is!
> 
> My SA told me a week before that she had gotten a pleasant surprise for me and I honestly did not think it was going to be a quota bag. So despite my recent hauls, I went ahead with this cause it’s simply so hard to say no. I guess I will be eating air for the next few months- good opportunity to diet too!
> 
> Here are two images under different lightings. Let’s go green!
> 
> View attachment 5093955
> View attachment 5093956


Wow!! Congratulations!! A absolute stunner


----------



## kelly7heaven

Hello JY89,
Wooow what a wonderful bag...sellier and Vert Criquet perfect 25 Birkin  , congratulations!!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

40cm Birkin Vert Cypress PHW Togo-
reluctantly declined because A: I dont really want a Birkin AT THE MOMENT and B: I would prefer to get a pre-loved one thats had a life in a non grained leather.
BUT...This is proof that wishes do come true and my purchase history at the store is very small.
I spent the night agonising over it and I feel a little remorse at turning it down but I know Now is not the time for me to get that bag.
Edited to add that as I'm out of town for a few days I haven't gone to see it but I got the offer via email from the SM saying she would hold it until Monday for me...just as well I cant get to see it as heart may rule head!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Not a quota bag but Rose Shocking Mini Halzan in clemence. The dilemma I love Halzan and I love RS but I recently got a C24 Rose Shocking so it seems like I shouldn't repeat colors...But of course the 2 bags are very different. Thoughts on 2 bags same color???


----------



## this_is_rj

mauihappyplace said:


> Not a quota bag but Rose Shocking Mini Halzan in clemence. The dilemma I love Halzan and I love RS but I recently got a C24 Rose Shocking so it seems like I shouldn't repeat colors...But of course the 2 bags are very different. Thoughts on 2 bags same color???


If the bags will be used for different purposes and the colour is versatile in your wardrobe, I am all for multiple bags in the same colour.


----------



## JY89

PassionChanel said:


> Wow!! Congratulations!! A absolute stunner



Thank you and congratulations to you too on your beautiful Kelly Vert criquet! Never too late I guess


----------



## lvmon

Dear all, finally posting, this is my dream bag , my one and only Hermes bag, Kelly 28, retourne noir.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## raradarling

lvmon said:


> Dear all, finally posting, this is my dream bag , my one and only Hermes bag, Kelly 28, retourne noir.
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5094801
> View attachment 5094802


Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Naynaykilla

mauihappyplace said:


> Not a quota bag but Rose Shocking Mini Halzan in clemence. The dilemma I love Halzan and I love RS but I recently got a C24 Rose Shocking so it seems like I shouldn't repeat colors...But of course the 2 bags are very different. Thoughts on 2 bags same color???


Halzan is my favorite non-quota bag for sure! And love RS! But like you I try not to repeat colors. But if you love the style and the color it I think they’re different enough styles to be ok.


----------



## girlhasbags

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> 40cm Birkin Vert Cypress PHW Togo-
> reluctantly declined because A: I dont really want a Birkin AT THE MOMENT and B: I would prefer to get a pre-loved one thats had a life in a non grained leather.
> BUT...This is proof that wishes do come true and my purchase history at the store is very small.
> I spent the night agonising over it and I feel a little remorse at turning it down but I know Now is not the time for me to get that bag.
> Edited to add that as I'm out of town for a few days I haven't gone to see it but I got the offer via email from the SM saying she would hold it until Monday for me...just as well I cant get to see it as heart may rule head!


OMG!! That is great. I thought 40cm were discontinued? How do you feel about the size. I am excited for you because that is the size I am looking at.


----------



## girlhasbags

Cambridge Girl said:


> Surprise offer from my H fairy godmother: Black Box Kelly 28 in GHW...YAAASSSSSSSS!!!!
> View attachment 5090864


That's a very hard to get back now isn't it?


----------



## BirkinBish

C24 in the silk marble - pass
C18 in noir shiny croc with ghw - pass
Both stunning bags but I sadly wouldn’t get much wear out of them with two small kids. So I figured they should go to someone who’d get to enjoy them more


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Planning to check out a jacket and my H fairy said "I have something else for you with it "

My heart is racing because I only have 2 things on my wishlist atm.


----------



## Babypooh777

LovingTheOrange said:


> Planning to check out a jacket and my H fairy said "I have something else for you with it "
> 
> My heart is racing because I only have 2 things on my wishlist atm.



It's a crime to post a cliffhanger   We need to know what the surprise is!!! Haha


----------



## girlhasbags

LovingTheOrange said:


> Planning to check out a jacket and my H fairy said "I have something else for you with it "
> 
> My heart is racing because I only have 2 things on my wishlist atm.


You must share


----------



## girlhasbags

I am brand new to the house but last week I had an amazing experience for my first visit. I hoping to get in and I did without an appointment. I wanted an Evelyn in gold. They had one when asked if I wanted silver or gold I said silver. The SA showed me and then said I have it in gold you want to see it. I think it would fit you so I happily said yes! He took it out and unwrapped the sealed box. He was right so I immediately took it. For those of you that are seasoned does that sound promising? I was so excited there was also someone else standing there laughing and joining in the conversation. I think it was the manager he was the one that helped me get in. We also had the same taste in a twilly I was interested in.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Babypooh777 said:


> It's a crime to post a cliffhanger   We need to know what the surprise is!!! Haha





girlhasbags said:


> You must share



I’m trying not to get my hopes up. If it’s something adjacent to my wishlist, I’ll be happy too!


----------



## Marmotte

Mini Kelly Bleu Glacier Epsom PHW - passed not my favorite color

K25 Retourné Togo Etain GHW - passed I already have a B30 Etain


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Marmotte said:


> Mini Kelly Bleu Glacier Epsom PHW
> 
> K25 Retourné Togo Etain GHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096050
> View attachment 5096051
> View attachment 5096052
> View attachment 5096054


 Which one did you choose?


----------



## TheBagLady20

Ally ambrosio said:


> Which one did you choose?



I second that!


----------



## eastvillagegirl

My first quota bag offer: B30 epsom in bleu frida with GHW - yes!

Normally I wouldn’t have gone with such a bright color but it was love at first sight.


----------



## stylemeter

eastvillagegirl said:


> My first quota bag offer: B30 epsom in bleu frida with GHW - yes!
> 
> Normally I wouldn’t have gone with such a bright color but it was love at first sight.
> 
> View attachment 5096654
> 
> 
> A beauty


----------



## Fashionista2

eastvillagegirl said:


> My first quota bag offer: B30 epsom in bleu frida with GHW - yes!
> 
> Normally I wouldn’t have gone with such a bright color but it was love at first sight.
> 
> View attachment 5096654


She's really beautiful ! The color is STUNNING !


----------



## queen b blue

My first quota bag offer (from a few months ago). I wished for a rose gold Birkin and my H fairy made it happen! B30 Gris Etain Epsom RGHW, so happy!!


----------



## Tayo Adeyiga

queen b blue said:


> My first quota bag offer (from a few months ago). I wished for a rose gold Birkin and my H fairy made it happen! B30 Gris Etain Epsom RGHW, so happy!!
> View attachment 5097334


STUNNING!! Congrats!!


----------



## queen b blue

Tayo Adeyiga said:


> STUNNING!! Congrats!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ellabellaz

One of the best and toughest decisions I’ve had to make in life:
K25 Sellier Madame in Bleu du Nord - Passed
K25 Sellier Epsom in Vert Jade GHW - Accepted
They were both so stunning, I spent 30mins deliberating between the two! So much love for my H fairy


----------



## Chanelandco

ellabellaz said:


> One of the best and toughest decisions I’ve had to make in life:
> K25 Sellier Madame in Bleu du Nord - Passed
> K25 Sellier Epsom in Vert Jade GHW - Accepted
> They were both so stunning, I spent 30mins deliberating between the two! So much love for my H fairy
> View attachment 5097546


Congrats. It is stunning !


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

girlhasbags said:


> OMG!! That is great. I thought 40cm were discontinued? How do you feel about the size. I am excited for you because that is the size I am looking at.


Not many 40cm seem to turn up so I assume due to the popularity of smaller size bags less 35cm +are being produced. 
I placed a wish for 35 or 40 and I feel fine about the size. Can’t speak for the weight in Togo though as I turned the offer down without seeing the bag.


----------



## lcnyc123

B30 Barenia Faubourg with GHW - I said yes!


----------



## TeeCee77

lcnyc123 said:


> B30 Barenia Faubourg with GHW - I said yes!


Congrats! Beautiful bag!


----------



## heather041

B30 Togo Framboise with PHW - Yes!


----------



## cavale

lcnyc123 said:


> B30 Barenia Faubourg with GHW - I said yes!



So beautiful!


----------



## meluvbags

queen b blue said:


> My first quota bag offer (from a few months ago). I wished for a rose gold Birkin and my H fairy made it happen! B30 Gris Etain Epsom RGHW, so happy!!
> View attachment 5097334



this is gorgeous! I may be an anomaly but I like the etain in epsom much more than in Togo…enjoy!!


----------



## queen b blue

meluvbags said:


> this is gorgeous! I may be an anomaly but I like the etain in epsom much more than in Togo…enjoy!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ellabellaz said:


> One of the best and toughest decisions I’ve had to make in life:
> K25 Sellier Madame in Bleu du Nord - Passed
> K25 Sellier Epsom in Vert Jade GHW - Accepted
> They were both so stunning, I spent 30mins deliberating between the two! So much love for my H fairy
> View attachment 5097546


This is soooo stunning!!! I think you made the right choice. Gosh I'm drooling.


----------



## ellabellaz

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is soooo stunning!!! I think you made the right choice. Gosh I'm drooling.


I’m glad you think so! Such a tough choice


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

lcnyc123 said:


> B30 Barenia Faubourg with GHW - I said yes!


Congratulations, your bag is beautifu!


----------



## dvakrm

Snapped this photo on the drive home this morning. My first ever Birkin: B30 Bleu Indigo Epsom w RGHW . I was fully expecting a B30 in Togo with PHW but my SA knows how much I love rose gold so she she took the risk and offered me this bag instead. I was/still am a bit disappointed about the Epsom leather as I fully prepared myself for Togo but the color combination is so stunning I couldn’t pass it up! 
What do you guys think about Birkin’s in Epsom leather? Does it cheapen the bag at all? Happy Hump Day! xx


----------



## SpicyTuna13

dvakrm said:


> Snapped this photo on the drive home this morning. My first ever Birkin: B30 Bleu Indigo Epsom w RGHW . I was fully expecting a B30 in Togo with PHW but my SA knows how much I love rose gold so she she took the risk and offered me this bag instead. I was/still am a bit disappointed about the Epsom leather as I fully prepared myself for Togo but the color combination is so stunning I couldn’t pass it up!
> What do you guys think about Birkin’s in Epsom leather? Does it cheapen the bag at all? Happy Hump Day! xx



Most folks are not fans of Epsom.

I like Epsom. It takes color well and is lightweight.

Hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## chanelliel

lcnyc123 said:


> B30 Barenia Faubourg with GHW - I said yes!


this is gorgeous and my dream bag!


----------



## SDC2003

dvakrm said:


> Snapped this photo on the drive home this morning. My first ever Birkin: B30 Bleu Indigo Epsom w RGHW . I was fully expecting a B30 in Togo with PHW but my SA knows how much I love rose gold so she she took the risk and offered me this bag instead. I was/still am a bit disappointed about the Epsom leather as I fully prepared myself for Togo but the color combination is so stunning I couldn’t pass it up!
> What do you guys think about Birkin’s in Epsom leather? Does it cheapen the bag at all? Happy Hump Day! xx


Sooooo stunning. Love this combo. The indigo color looks beautiful in Epsom.


----------



## dvakrm

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Most folks are not fans of Epsom.
> 
> I like Epsom. It takes color well and is lightweight.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your new bag!


Thanks for your reply SpicyTuna (okay now I’m hungry)  I love my K28 in Epsom but was looking forward to discovering the Birkin in a different leather. I spoke to my SA about it and she said I could return the bag but worries I may miss out on getting another offer before end of June as stock/supply (especially in what I asked for) has been so limited. I’ve decided to trust her and on that and keep the bag. I do think it is stunning so it’s not a huge compromise. Now I just need to figure out exactly what I want for the next quota bag…K25 or B30 in Togo!? You know you’re addicted when the sun hasn’t said yet on your first quota bag you’re already planning the second


----------



## BloomingTree

dvakrm said:


> Thanks for your reply SpicyTuna (okay now I’m hungry)  I love my K28 in Epsom but was looking forward to discovering the Birkin in a different leather. I spoke to my SA about it and she said I could return the bag but worries I may miss out on getting another offer before end of June as stock/supply (especially in what I asked for) has been so limited. I’ve decided to trust her and on that and keep the bag. I do think it is stunning so it’s not a huge compromise. Now I just need to figure out exactly what I want for the next quota bag…K25 or B30 in Togo!? You know you’re addicted when the sun hasn’t said yet on your first quota bag you’re already planning the second


 
Congratulations on your bag offer! 

Interestingly, my SA told me something similar. They mentioned multiple times that stock would be very limited and that they were concerned I might not be able to get a quota bag in the 2nd half of the year. Not sure if this is also the case with others?


----------



## TankerToad

dvakrm said:


> Thanks for your reply SpicyTuna (okay now I’m hungry)  I love my K28 in Epsom but was looking forward to discovering the Birkin in a different leather. I spoke to my SA about it and she said I could return the bag but worries I may miss out on getting another offer before end of June as stock/supply (especially in what I asked for) has been so limited. I’ve decided to trust her and on that and keep the bag. I do think it is stunning so it’s not a huge compromise. Now I just need to figure out exactly what I want for the next quota bag…K25 or B30 in Togo!? You know you’re addicted when the sun hasn’t said yet on your first quota bag you’re already planning the second


Some here love Epsom and request it
It’s lightweight, takes color beautifully and is less delicate in damp situations and keeps its shape well-(no slouching and stretching as Togo can do)
IMO Epsom is an elegant leather-  
Personally it’s a favorite of mine.
You have a treasure of a bag.
You may come to appreciate the wonderful qualities of Epsom over time.


----------



## frenchcitygirl

dvakrm said:


> Snapped this photo on the drive home this morning. My first ever Birkin: B30 Bleu Indigo Epsom w RGHW . I was fully expecting a B30 in Togo with PHW but my SA knows how much I love rose gold so she she took the risk and offered me this bag instead. I was/still am a bit disappointed about the Epsom leather as I fully prepared myself for Togo but the color combination is so stunning I couldn’t pass it up!
> What do you guys think about Birkin’s in Epsom leather? Does it cheapen the bag at all? Happy Hump Day! xx



First of all, you have such a lovely bag! Each Hermes leather is so different and personally I love all of them and hope to eventually have bags in Epsom, Clemence, Togo, Chevre, Barenia...

That said, if the day you get your offer you're acknowledging your disappointment, discussing with your SA the possibility of returning it, asking if Epsom cheapens the bag and already thinking about your next quota bag, it's pretty clear you're not fulfilled... If I were you I'd return it... If they offered you a bag, it means there's a bag for you not far away


----------



## Chanelandco

My SA : - I have a very very nice surprise for you
 Me :  a very very nice ? You mean really nice? Like a Kelly ? 
My SA : - Yes! Indeed  ! 
Me : A kelly 25 ? Really ?
My SA : -Up to you!
Me : Oh I can even choose between two bags ? Ohhh I am soo excited. Thank you so much ...Wich colors ?
My SA : Up to you!

After some very long seconds
Me : Wait ...
My brain : ...?!?!?!???? &#<|}]\
My heart : boom boom boom 
Me : no ? 
my SA : Yes
Me : no way ..
My SA : Yes, of course.!! It is a pleasure.

I am so over the moon.
A la carte Offer !  made on the spot.
I was so very ready 
Huuuge thanks to my wonderful SA ❤️

Ps : Thanks for letting me share..sorry I am too excited, please delete if not the right place


----------



## HereToLearn

dvakrm said:


> Snapped this photo on the drive home this morning. My first ever Birkin: B30 Bleu Indigo Epsom w RGHW . I was fully expecting a B30 in Togo with PHW but my SA knows how much I love rose gold so she she took the risk and offered me this bag instead. I was/still am a bit disappointed about the Epsom leather as I fully prepared myself for Togo but the color combination is so stunning I couldn’t pass it up!
> What do you guys think about Birkin’s in Epsom leather? Does it cheapen the bag at all? Happy Hump Day! xx



I love my Epsom birkins as much as my Togo ones. They’re different, and I like both leathers for different qualities; the best part of Epsom is its structure. RGHW is unique and your bag is beautiful. I’d love to get that exact bag. Enjoy it!


----------



## dvakrm

BloomingTree said:


> Congratulations on your bag offer!
> 
> Interestingly, my SA told me something similar. They mentioned multiple times that stock would be very limited and that they were concerned I might not be able to get a quota bag in the 2nd half of the year. Not sure if this is also the case with others?


My SA implied she would be able to get me what I want next season but because there are only 3 weeks left for the first quota she worries nothing I want will come in in time. I hope you get something you love in the second half of year! xx


----------



## dvakrm

TankerToad said:


> Some here love Epsom and request it
> It’s lightweight, takes color beautifully and is less delicate in damp situations and keeps its shape well-(no slouching and stretching as Togo can do)
> IMO Epsom is an elegant leather-
> Personally it’s a favorite of mine.
> You have a treasure of a bag.
> You may come to appreciate the wonderful qualities of Epsom over time.


Thanks TankerToad, I’m hoping I will come to fully love my B30 in Epsom. It helps that I love the color combo


----------



## dvakrm

frenchcitygirl said:


> First of all, you have such a lovely bag! Each Hermes leather is so different and personally I love all of them and hope to eventually have bags in Epsom, Clemence, Togo, Chevre, Barenia...
> 
> That said, if the day you get your offer you're acknowledging your disappointment, discussing with your SA the possibility of returning it, asking if Epsom cheapens the bag and already thinking about your next quota bag, it's pretty clear you're not fulfilled... If I were you I'd return it... If they offered you a bag, it means there's a bag for you not far away


I agree that I am not 100% fulfilled but I’d say I’m 90% and I can live with that  The world of Hermes is so unique but right now I’m thinking of it as a high-end car off the lot. You may not get the ‘exact’ specifications you want unless you custom order the car which requires either planning far in advance or waiting much longer….and I’m not known for my patience  haha


----------



## dvakrm

HereToLearn said:


> I love my Epsom birkins as much as my Togo ones. They’re different, and I like both leathers for different qualities; the best part of Epsom is its structure. RGHW is unique and your bag is beautiful. I’d love to get that exact bag. Enjoy it!


----------



## Bereal

Chanelandco said:


> My SA : - I have a very very nice surprise for you
> Me :  a very very nice ? You mean really nice? Like a Kelly ?
> My SA : - Yes! Indeed  !
> Me : A kelly 25 ? Really ?
> My SA : -Up to you!
> Me : Oh I can even choose between two bags ? Ohhh I am soo excited. Thank you so much ...Wich colors ?
> My SA : Up to you!
> 
> After some very long seconds
> Me : Wait ...
> My brain : ...?!?!?!???? &#<|}]\
> My heart : boom boom boom
> Me : no ?
> my SA : Yes
> Me : no way ..
> My SA : Yes, of course.!! It is a pleasure.
> 
> I am so over the moon.
> A la carte Offer !  made on the spot.
> I was so very ready
> Huuuge thanks to my wonderful SA ❤
> 
> Ps : Thanks for letting me share..sorry I am too excited, please delete if not the right place


Amazing


----------



## _kiki119_

dvakrm said:


> Snapped this photo on the drive home this morning. My first ever Birkin: B30 Bleu Indigo Epsom w RGHW . I was fully expecting a B30 in Togo with PHW but my SA knows how much I love rose gold so she she took the risk and offered me this bag instead. I was/still am a bit disappointed about the Epsom leather as I fully prepared myself for Togo but the color combination is so stunning I couldn’t pass it up!
> What do you guys think about Birkin’s in Epsom leather? Does it cheapen the bag at all? Happy Hump Day! xx



Gorgeous.  I actually like epsom myself, it like the structure and it almost perform like the Prada Saffiano which is durable… i am nice to my bags but don’t like to baby them, so that’s why i like epsom


----------



## loh

dvakrm said:


> Snapped this photo on the drive home this morning. My first ever Birkin: B30 Bleu Indigo Epsom w RGHW . I was fully expecting a B30 in Togo with PHW but my SA knows how much I love rose gold so she she took the risk and offered me this bag instead. I was/still am a bit disappointed about the Epsom leather as I fully prepared myself for Togo but the color combination is so stunning I couldn’t pass it up!
> What do you guys think about Birkin’s in Epsom leather? Does it cheapen the bag at all? Happy Hump Day! xx



Beautiful bag!  I love epsom as well for the qualities mentioned  - lightweight, durability and structure.  I'm not really into the slouchy bags so I love the fact that epsom b's stay upright.  And no, I don't think it cheapens the bag at all.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'm also a fan of epsom and would not hesitate to add a bag in that leather!


----------



## Muffin_Top

.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

dvakrm said:


> My SA implied she would be able to get me what I want next season but because there are only 3 weeks left for the first quota she worries nothing I want will come in in time. I hope you get something you love in the second half of year! xx


I'm confused about first hallf/second half quotas.  Can you please clarify?


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanelandco said:


> My SA : - I have a very very nice surprise for you
> Me :  a very very nice ? You mean really nice? Like a Kelly ?
> My SA : - Yes! Indeed  !
> Me : A kelly 25 ? Really ?
> My SA : -Up to you!
> Me : Oh I can even choose between two bags ? Ohhh I am soo excited. Thank you so much ...Wich colors ?
> My SA : Up to you!
> 
> After some very long seconds
> Me : Wait ...
> My brain : ...?!?!?!???? &#<|}]\
> My heart : boom boom boom
> Me : no ?
> my SA : Yes
> Me : no way ..
> My SA : Yes, of course.!! It is a pleasure.
> 
> I am so over the moon.
> A la carte Offer !  made on the spot.
> I was so very ready
> Huuuge thanks to my wonderful SA ❤
> 
> Ps : Thanks for letting me share..sorry I am too excited, please delete if not the right place



So happy for you! Hope you won't have to wait too long


----------



## GoldFish8

dvakrm said:


> My SA implied she would be able to get me what I want next season but because there are only 3 weeks left for the first quota she worries nothing I want will come in in time. I hope you get something you love in the second half of year! xx


Hmmm.. I thought Hermes got rid of the “seasons” and made it simply two quotas per year. Someone please correct me if I’m wrong. Or maybe it depends on where you are?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

dvakrm said:


> Thanks for your reply SpicyTuna (okay now I’m hungry)  I love my K28 in Epsom but was looking forward to discovering the Birkin in a different leather. I spoke to my SA about it and she said I could return the bag but worries I may miss out on getting another offer before end of June as stock/supply (especially in what I asked for) has been so limited. I’ve decided to trust her and on that and keep the bag. I do think it is stunning so it’s not a huge compromise. Now I just need to figure out exactly what I want for the next quota bag…K25 or B30 in Togo!? You know you’re addicted when the sun hasn’t said yet on your first quota bag you’re already planning the second


I love the colour of your bag and I really think its a good idea to keep it.
I personally am not a fan of Epsom but my reasons for saying its a keeper are thus:
This is your first Birkin and beautiful as Birkins are many people find the weight of them to be an issue when full of 'stuff' 
I recently tried the Birkin I was offered in the store in Togo and never having actually owned a Birkin I was somewhat surprised at the weight when empty (My offer was a 40cm which is what I requested).
I think this will be a bag that will prove to be a real workhorse, lightweight and in a colour that will work with so much.
Enjoy and wear it in good health and with joy


----------



## ehy12

GoldFish8 said:


> Hmmm.. I thought Hermes got rid of the “seasons” and made it simply two quotas per year. Someone please correct me if I’m wrong. Or maybe it depends on where you are?


No “seasons” at my store (u.s.) and can get two per year. I got my two bags in April and June.


----------



## af068

Kelly 32 in Fauve Barenia Faubourg. I passed as I just recently purchased a Kelly 32 in the same leather but ébène.

I did however say yes to an Evercolor Constance 18 in Gold with GHW!


----------



## Chanelandco

steffysstyle said:


> So happy for you! Hope you won't have to wait too long


Thank you Steffy! ❤️


----------



## dvakrm

ehy12 said:


> No “seasons” at my store (u.s.) and can get two per year. I got my two bags in April and June.


Hmmm..my SA (u.s. also) was pretty clear about the seasonal quota so now I’m wondering if she was mistaken or plain lying to convince me to keep the bag  ugh I feel like it’s so important to be able to trust your SA and that he/she has your best interest at heart (esp with what we’re spending). If she was being dishonest with me it would be the second time I found her being inconsistent “cry” (the first thing was not Hermes related but I noticed her stories did not match regarding a personal matter). Thought it was odd but non of my business so whatever. Hope I can have a straightforward conversation with her the next time I see her…which is actually on Saturday…..ugh idk if/what I will say. Any advise? TIA 
(Also understand if this tread has gone too far off topic and needs to be moved elsewhere) xx


----------



## Ball

another confirmation (US too) that it's not seasonal - i got mine in Jan and May.  But maybe it is store policy dependent?


----------



## BloomingTree

af068 said:


> Kelly 32 in Fauve Barenia Faubourg. I passed as I just recently purchased a Kelly 32 in the same leather but ébène.
> 
> I did however say yes to an Evercolor Constance 18 in Gold with GHW!



Congratulations on your beautiful C! I love the contrast stitching!


----------



## af068

Thank you! I love it too!


----------



## zoemommy

Have been organizing my boxes and tagging them so I can find what I need without opening each box. Just want to share this beautiful photo. I think I am going to use it as my wallpaper so I can take a peek whenever I am down.  I got offered a C18, Picotine18, Lindy 26 and my favorite B25 in gold and PHW this year.


----------



## Babypooh777

K28 Etoupe SHW
K28 Black GHW

I chose black GHW (Boo - boring I know!), but I can't do SHW and not really a fan of etoupe anyway. Was hoping for a 25 coz 28 looks a bit boxy! but I'll enjoy her for now


----------



## Phiona88

B25 verso in Vert Verone / Rose Lipstick with PHW in Novillo (Declined even though the leather made me intrigued, but I'm really looking for neutral colors)
B30 in Vert de Gris with GHW in Togo (Yes please!!)


----------



## marzipanchen

Phiona88 said:


> B25 verso in Vert Verone / Rose Lipstick with PHW in Novillo (Declined even though the leather made me intrigued, but I'm really looking for neutral colors)
> B30 in Vert de Gris with GHW in Togo (Yes please!!)


Congratulations! I love vert de gris. Would you sharing a photo?


----------



## papertiger

fdong said:


> View attachment 5100636
> 
> 
> Have been organizing my boxes and tagging them so I can find what I need without opening each box. Just want to share this beautiful photo. I think I am going to use it as my wallpaper so I can take a peek whenever I am down.  I got offered a C18, Picotine18, Lindy 26 and my favorite B25 in gold and PHW this year.



Please post all refs/pics to collections already owned here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-share-your-hermes-collection.998728/

We don't want to encourage discussions to go off-topic in this thread. TY


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Babypooh777 said:


> K28 Etoupe SHW
> K28 Black GHW
> 
> I chose black GHW (Boo - boring I know!), but I can't do SHW and not really a fan of etoupe anyway. Was hoping for a 25 coz 28 looks a bit boxy! but I'll enjoy her for now
> 
> View attachment 5100641


For now? That's a forever bag
Guess not for you....so Congrats, for now  hahahahahah


----------



## Babypooh777

Israeli_Flava said:


> For now? That's a forever bag
> Guess not for you....so Congrats, for now  hahahahahah



Hahahaha just thought it looks a bit big on me...maybe it's the mini bag fever...

already thinking of the next bag, but who doesn't!!


----------



## stylemeter

ellabellaz said:


> One of the best and toughest decisions I’ve had to make in life:
> K25 Sellier Madame in Bleu du Nord - Passed
> K25 Sellier Epsom in Vert Jade GHW - Accepted
> They were both so stunning, I spent 30mins deliberating between the two! So much love for my H fairy
> View attachment 5097546


Ella we r bag twins ... I couldn’t say no once I saw vert jade such a beautiful color ..congratulations


----------



## ehy12

Babypooh777 said:


> Hahahaha just thought it looks a bit big on me...maybe it's the mini bag fever...
> 
> already thinking of the next bag, but who doesn't!!


I have b25s and a K25 but my Black K28 with GHW is my forever...been in my collection for over 8 years and love this bag more and more each year. I think you will love your k28!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Babypooh777 said:


> Hahahaha just thought it looks a bit big on me...maybe it's the mini bag fever...
> 
> already thinking of the next bag, but who doesn't!!


The mini craze has also made small bags look regular sized to me now and mini bags more appealing but I find the 25 to be PERFECTION. If it is big on you why didnt you hold out for a Kelly mini??? Or well it can be your next bag. Yes yes, I find myself plotting on the next bag 2.2 seconds after I pay for the newin hahahahahaha
I. get. it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Babypooh777 said:


> Hahahaha just thought it looks a bit big on me...maybe it's the mini bag fever...
> 
> already thinking of the next bag, but who doesn't!!


I just read another comment and I'm sorry, I thought you said K25!!!! My bad. Still love K28 but yes I can see why you think it could look big on you if you are a petite lady. It looks max I will accept on me and I am 5'7/US size 2 so I understand now what u meant.


----------



## ehy12

Birkin 30 Noir Ostrich ghw - yes!!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Phiona88 said:


> B25 verso in Vert Verone / Rose Lipstick with PHW in Novillo (Declined even though the leather made me intrigued, but I'm really looking for neutral colors)
> B30 in Vert de Gris with GHW in Togo (Yes please!!)


Ohh Phionna88! Congrats! Please post pics when you can!


----------



## girlhasbags

queen b blue said:


> My first quota bag offer (from a few months ago). I wished for a rose gold Birkin and my H fairy made it happen! B30 Gris Etain Epsom RGHW, so happy!!
> View attachment 5097334


ITS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## periogirl28

Mini Lindy 
Gold 
Black
Menthe
Jaune Poussin GHW 
All declined, from a boutique in Asia.


----------



## aurevoirkids

black constance to go ghw
lindy 26 mint swift


----------



## Phiona88

marzipanchen said:


> Congratulations! I love vert de gris. Would you sharing a photo?





Hermeaddict said:


> Ohh Phionna88! Congrats! Please post pics when you can!



Here she is! Vert de Gris in Togo. I knew the color would be similar to Etain, but leaning towards green. I brought my Mini Lindy along in Etain to take comparison photos.


----------



## ellabellaz

stylemeter said:


> Ella we r bag twins ... I couldn’t say no once I saw vert jade such a beautiful color ..congratulations


Yay! Congrats!! And yes I am STILL swooning over Vert Jade. So rich and gorgeous.


----------



## BirkinBish

2 months was all it took from my SA put me down for an exact wish until that very bag arrived!
Kelly 28 retourne togo, gold on gold


----------



## tonkamama

Karenaellen said:


> I'm confused about first hallf/second half quotas.  Can you please clarify?


Hmm... its two quota bags a year, maybe it’s some sort of sales tactics to off load bag to clients?*
* clearly OP was asking for togo leather but offered with a completely different leather.


----------



## tonkamama

perhaps you can ask questions on here...Mr. Ex is very helpful....  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/too-shy-or-scared-to-ask.1015208/page-8#post-34571879





dvakrm said:


> Hmmm..my SA (u.s. also) was pretty clear about the seasonal quota so now I’m wondering if she was mistaken or plain lying to convince me to keep the bag  ugh I feel like it’s so important to be able to trust your SA and that he/she has your best interest at heart (esp with what we’re spending). If she was being dishonest with me it would be the second time I found her being inconsistent “cry” (the first thing was not Hermes related but I noticed her stories did not match regarding a personal matter). Thought it was odd but non of my business so whatever. Hope I can have a straightforward conversation with her the next time I see her…which is actually on Saturday…..ugh idk if/what I will say. Any advise? TIA
> (Also understand if this tread has gone too far off topic and needs to be moved elsewhere) xx


----------



## hyjd21

A dream come true, courtesy of one of the kindest SAs I've ever met - Blue Indigo K28!


----------



## GoldFish8

hyjd21 said:


> A dream come true, courtesy of one of the kindest SAs I've ever met - Blue Indigo K28!
> 
> View attachment 5102311


Wow I love this. A lot. Congrats on such a stunning bag!!!


----------



## Bereal

hyjd21 said:


> A dream come true, courtesy of one of the kindest SAs I've ever met - Blue Indigo K28!
> 
> View attachment 5102311


Gorgeous bag


----------



## demicouture

hyjd21 said:


> A dream come true, courtesy of one of the kindest SAs I've ever met - Blue Indigo K28!
> 
> View attachment 5102311



Absolute dream! Definitely a must have combination! Congrats


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Phiona88 said:


> Here she is! Vert de Gris in Togo. I knew the color would be similar to Etain, but leaning towards green. I brought my Mini Lindy along in Etain to take comparison photos.
> 
> View attachment 5101669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101671


gorrrrgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BirkinBish said:


> 2 months was all it took from my SA put me down for an exact wish until that very bag arrived!
> Kelly 28 retourne togo, gold on gold
> 
> View attachment 5101996


love love loooooove!


----------



## biorin

Craie C18 with RGHW... no brainer!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

biorin said:


> Craie C18 with RGHW... no brainer!


without a doubt! CONGRATS!


----------



## dvakrm

biorin said:


> Craie C18 with RGHW... no brainer!


My dream bag!! Congratulations


----------



## dvakrm

Was completely surprised this am when my SA offered me:
Constance Slim Black Lizard RGHW - yes
So Black Touch Rodeo - yes
Sorry I haven’t taken pics yet but wanted to share my excitement! xx


----------



## regina_lim82

My SA who is leaving soon sent me a surprise text this morning. She offered me a mini Lindy in Rouge Tomante PHW.


----------



## dvakrm

tonkamama said:


> perhaps you can ask questions on here...Mr. Ex is very helpful....  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/too-shy-or-scared-to-ask.1015208/page-8#post-34571879


Thanks! I checked it out and it’s super insightful! Have a few questions of my own I want to post there now


----------



## Chanelandco

hyjd21 said:


> A dream come true, courtesy of one of the kindest SAs I've ever met - Blue Indigo K28!
> 
> View attachment 5102311


This is so beautiful! Congrats


----------



## biorin

Israeli_Flava said:


> without a doubt! CONGRATS!


Thank you!!


dvakrm said:


> My dream bag!! Congratulations


I figured the odds of getting either Craie or RG were slim to none so I wasn’t hopeful... but both?! Lucky day. Can’t wait to see the pics of your new C as well.


----------



## regina_lim82

Fresh from the store...


----------



## hyjd21

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow I love this. A lot. Congrats on such a stunning bag!!!


Thank you


----------



## Ladybaga

dvakrm said:


> Snapped this photo on the drive home this morning. My first ever Birkin: B30 Bleu Indigo Epsom w RGHW . I was fully expecting a B30 in Togo with PHW but my SA knows how much I love rose gold so she she took the risk and offered me this bag instead. I was/still am a bit disappointed about the Epsom leather as I fully prepared myself for Togo but the color combination is so stunning I couldn’t pass it up!
> What do you guys think about Birkin’s in Epsom leather? Does it cheapen the bag at all? Happy Hump Day! xx


Your birkin is GORGEOUS!  I have a 30B PHW epsom in Cactus and LOVE IT!!!! So lightweight and the green is so pretty in this leather. My indigo blue kelly GHW is in Clemence and looks more black than navy. I love it, but I think your blue indigo in epsom looks AMAZING!


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Just got a text from my H fairy that my wish is in! My first quota!!!! I dropped by two hours before so that was bad (or good?) timing, haha

B30 togo noir pwh!


----------



## dvakrm

Ladybaga said:


> Your birkin is GORGEOUS!  I have a 30B PHW epsom in Cactus and LOVE IT!!!! So lightweight and the green is so pretty in this leather. My indigo blue kelly GHW is in Clemence and looks more black than navy. I love it, but I think your blue indigo in epsom looks AMAZING!


Thank you! While I really look forward to experiencing B in togo I’m loving my Epsom!! I love how light weight it is and how the dark blue color comes through. Cactus in Epsom sounds amazing! Such a gorgeous shade of green


----------



## biorin

dvakrm said:


> Thank you! While I really look forward to experiencing B in togo I’m loving my Epsom!! I love how light weight it is and how the dark blue color comes through. Cactus in Epsom sounds amazing! Such a gorgeous shade of green


I have to say I am more pleased with my first epsom bag than I expected. It might just be in my head, but it seemed super plasticky every time I felt it on an SLG and I was very turned off... but I think it seems quite nice on the bag and definitely doesn’t cheapen it.


----------



## _marshy

introducing my new b30 togo leather with ghw 

can you guess what color?
gris? noir? bleu?

different lighting shows a different shade,
i am soo in love! ❤️


----------



## tinkerbell68

_marshy said:


> introducing my new b30 togo leather with ghw
> 
> can you guess what color?
> gris? noir? bleu?
> 
> different lighting shows a different shade,
> i am soo in love! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104150
> View attachment 5104151
> View attachment 5104152
> View attachment 5104153


I'm going to guess bleu nuit...which means you have my dream bag! Enjoy!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

_marshy said:


> introducing my new b30 togo leather with ghw
> 
> can you guess what color?
> gris? noir? bleu?
> 
> different lighting shows a different shade,
> i am soo in love! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104150
> View attachment 5104151
> View attachment 5104152
> View attachment 5104153


A shapeshifter!! She is gorgeous


----------



## xindi924

_marshy said:


> introducing my new b30 togo leather with ghw
> 
> can you guess what color?
> gris? noir? bleu?
> 
> different lighting shows a different shade,
> i am soo in love! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104150
> View attachment 5104151
> View attachment 5104152
> View attachment 5104153


I’m intrigued! Blue Nuit? It’s on my wish list


----------



## skinnyepicurean

I agree, the color Blue Indigo + RGHW is tdf! I won't have passed it up either. Plus point: Epsom is much lighter


----------



## skinnyepicurean

_marshy said:


> introducing my new b30 togo leather with ghw
> 
> can you guess what color?
> gris? noir? bleu?
> 
> different lighting shows a different shade,
> i am soo in love! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104150
> View attachment 5104151
> View attachment 5104152
> View attachment 5104153


wow so pretty in different lightings!  i will go with bleu nuit too


----------



## efeu

K28 craie ghw ❤️ thanks for letting me share!


----------



## _marshy

Yes, it is Bleu Nuit! ❤️
Thank you everyone ☺️



tinkerbell68 said:


> I'm going to guess bleu nuit...which means you have my dream bag! Enjoy!





GucciGoneWild said:


> A shapeshifter!! She is gorgeous





xindi924 said:


> I’m intrigued! Blue Nuit? It’s on my wish list





skinnyepicurean said:


> wow so pretty in different lightings!  i will go with bleu nuit too


----------



## eastvillagegirl

ehy12 said:


> Birkin 30 Noir Ostrich ghw - yes!!!


picture please!!


----------



## ehy12

eastvillagegirl said:


> picture please!!


Here you go!


----------



## Fashionista2

ehy12 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104574
> View attachment 5104574


absolutely beautiful


----------



## Fashionista2

efeu said:


> K28 craie ghw ❤ thanks for letting me share!


stunning


----------



## ehy12

Fashionista2 said:


> absolutely beautiful


thank you! I'm in love!


----------



## eastvillagegirl

ehy12 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104574
> View attachment 5104574


LOVE!!!


----------



## xindi924

ehy12 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104574
> View attachment 5104574


Oh so nice! Would you mind sharing the price under 2021 current prices thread?


----------



## ehy12

xindi924 said:


> Oh so nice! Would you mind sharing the price under 2021 current prices thread?


sure will


----------



## Perja

B30 Cyprès in Chèvre – pass, don’t want a B.


----------



## momoc

Perja said:


> B30 Cyprès in Chèvre – pass, don’t want a B.



Ohhh is that one of those push offer (maybe even CdC instead of Mysore?) bags? Always nice to hear about these push offers with more special leathers coming into stores. Ignore me if it’s something like a rejected or store SO.


----------



## dvakrm

momoc said:


> Ohhh is that one of those push offer (maybe even CdC instead of Mysore?) bags? Always nice to hear about these push offers with more special leathers coming into stores. Ignore me if it’s something like a rejected or store SO.


What is a push offer?
xx


----------



## SPBiaes

dvakrm said:


> What is a push offer?
> xx


The store didn’t order it but Paris sent it to the store for sale regardless. It’s usually uncommon leather/styles or combinations in very limited quantities. The store does not determine when or what they will get.


----------



## dvakrm

SPBiaes said:


> The store didn’t order it but Paris sent it to the store for sale regardless. It’s usually uncommon leather/styles or combinations in very limited quantities. The store does not determine when or what they will get.


Oh cool. Thank you! Learning the terminology and inner workings of the world of Hermes is an endless journey


----------



## Perja

momoc said:


> Ohhh is that one of those push offer (maybe even CdC instead of Mysore?) bags? Always nice to hear about these push offers with more special leathers coming into stores. Ignore me if it’s something like a rejected or store SO.


Yes, it was CdC.


----------



## Hillychristie

Was offered this sweet Aline bag in Bleu Brume. First time seeing the colour IRL. It's so beautiful but there's a pressed mark on the back, so I'm still thinking. Wonder if the mark will disappear over time?


----------



## cap4life

JY89 said:


> View attachment 5085432
> 
> 
> I’ve finally found some time for a proper pic. Both of these KPs were scored this year and Ficelle is the latest KP added to my collection. My 2 yummy brownies
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy



Ugh, so gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing. This pic alone is convincing me to reconsider KPs ...


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

It has always been a dream to own a Birkin since I was a little girl (because I never thought I would be able to) and I hoped I would maybe be able to treat myself to one before 30.

Just picked up my holy grail, plastic wrapped and z stamped and all! And right before I turn 30 at the end of the year.

They say never say never but just looking at her / smelling her makes my heart content, so tbd if I will be asking for another quota bag from my amazing H Fairy who was just as excited for me.


----------



## anum.ksoofi

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> It has always been a dream to own a Birkin since I was a little girl (because I never thought I would be able to) and I hoped I would maybe be able to treat myself to one before 30.
> 
> Just picked up my holy grail, plastic wrapped and z stamped and all! And right before I turn 30 at the end of the year.
> 
> They say never say never but just looking at her / smelling her makes my heart content, so tbd if I will be asking for another quota bag from my amazing H Fairy who was just as excited for me.



Aww she’s lovely. Congratulations  
is it 30? 
I also happened to score a b30 togo blackGHW right before my 30th birthday so I can definitely imagine how it feels to have a dream coming true.


----------



## tinkerbell68

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> It has always been a dream to own a Birkin since I was a little girl (because I never thought I would be able to) and I hoped I would maybe be able to treat myself to one before 30.
> 
> Just picked up my holy grail, plastic wrapped and z stamped and all! And right before I turn 30 at the end of the year.
> 
> They say never say never but just looking at her / smelling her makes my heart content, so tbd if I will be asking for another quota bag from my amazing H Fairy who was just as excited for me.





anum.ksoofi said:


> Aww she’s lovely. Congratulations
> is it 30?
> I also happened to score a b30 togo blackGHW right before my 30th birthday so I can definitely imagine how it feels to have a dream coming true.



Congrats to both of you for working hard to realize your dreams! I too have always dreamed of owning a Birkin but somehow didn't manage to get my sh*t together ''til my 50s!!! And my first one (B35 in turquoise with GHW) is pre-loved. Of course, there will be a second...and then, I understand, it becomes an expensive addiction


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

anum.ksoofi said:


> Aww she’s lovely. Congratulations
> is it 30?
> I also happened to score a b30 togo blackGHW right before my 30th birthday so I can definitely imagine how it feels to have a dream coming true.



Yes! Ironically a B30 for my 30!! Haha


----------



## aisham

My sister was offered a Kelly 25 , nior , PHW , in LIZARD !!!!!!! it was amazing  Our SA and SM are the best !

At least that day, I got to carry the shopping bag ...


----------



## anum.ksoofi

pixiestyx00 said:


> K32 Black Epsom GHW-yes! Only black bag on my wishlist


 
Count me in ‍♀️
k28 Sellier black epsom GHW


----------



## anum.ksoofi

CocoLover27 said:


> Kelly 28 Togo Silver Hardware -yes
> 
> When my SA opened the box and saw silver hardware I was kinda disappointed , I thought it was gold hardware.  But when I tried it on , I really liked it and I was wearing white gold jewelry that day and everything matches. I was heaving second thoughts but my husband told me to get it because I don’t have any bags with silver hardware . There are some veins in the back leather. I guess that’s natural with the Togo leather. I’m ver happy with my decision !
> ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975731
> View attachment 4975732



So happy for you. She’s a beauty. I am very much a good person too but recently I have found a new love for palladium/silver. It looks so casual and chic. 
gold phw is a dream combo - congrats you got it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aisham said:


> My sister was offered a Kelly 25 , nior , PHW , in LIZARD !!!!!!! it was amazing  Our SA and SM are the best !
> 
> At least that day, I got to carry the shopping bag ...


I would die. Then I would get up and carry the shopping bag too hahahahahh
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Perja said:


> B30 Cyprès in Chèvre – pass, don’t want a B.


Oh! This is a bag I could not say no to especially with VC so hard to find or order now.


----------



## anum.ksoofi

tinkerbell68 said:


> Congrats to both of you for working hard to realize your dreams! I too have always dreamed of owning a Birkin but somehow didn't manage to get my sh*t together ''til my 50s!!! And my first one (B35 in turquoise with GHW) is pre-loved. Of course, there will be a second...and then, I understand, it becomes an expensive addiction



Aw. Better late than never.
Congrats on your first Birkin. I wish you all the best and hope you can fulfil your H wishlist. You’re right it is an expensive addiction


----------



## mp4

aisham said:


> My sister was offered a Kelly 25 , nior , PHW , in LIZARD !!!!!!! it was amazing  Our SA and SM are the best !
> 
> At least that day, I got to carry the shopping bag ...



amazing!  congrats!


----------



## aisham

Israeli_Flava said:


> I would die. Then I would get up and carry the shopping bag too hahahahahh
> CONGRATS!!!


Yes I was so excited ! She wanted a c18 in lizard , but was out of stock , and our SA was joking about a k25 in lizard and she said I hope so , then he brought the box and told me what was inside . She had no idea !!! So imagine my reaction to the unboxing !!! Heheheeee . I was so happy for her , it was made for her , that what I felt when I tried the bag in store before they wrapped it . And yes I forgot , I got to try it on hee heee .


----------



## Solday

This one went home with me today


----------



## BirkinLover77

Solday said:


> This one went home with me today
> View attachment 5106493


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## California Dreaming

aisham said:


> My sister was offered a Kelly 25 , nior , PHW , in LIZARD !!!!!!! it was amazing  Our SA and SM are the best !
> 
> At least that day, I got to carry the shopping bag ...


Fantastic!  Do you by any chance know the price?  Lizard Kellys aren’t on the current price thread.


----------



## Solday

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations



Thank you dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aisham said:


> Yes I was so excited ! She wanted a c18 in lizard , but was out of stock , and our SA was joking about a k25 in lizard and she said I hope so , then he brought the box and told me what was inside . She had no idea !!! So imagine my reaction to the unboxing !!! Heheheeee . I was so happy for her , it was made for her , that what I felt when I tried the bag in store before they wrapped it . And yes I forgot , I got to try it on hee heee .


Love it!!! That's a fab surprise and make her feel so special ... she will remember that day forever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> It has always been a dream to own a Birkin since I was a little girl (because I never thought I would be able to) and I hoped I would maybe be able to treat myself to one before 30.
> 
> Just picked up my holy grail, plastic wrapped and z stamped and all! And right before I turn 30 at the end of the year.
> 
> They say never say never but just looking at her / smelling her makes my heart content, so tbd if I will be asking for another quota bag from my amazing H Fairy who was just as excited for me.


Congratulations! Happy 30th bday


----------



## jyyanks

This was offered and I grabbed it!


----------



## Ziyi Peng

My SA just offered me a Kelly 28 retourne in gold with gold hardware. I am only 5 feet tall and on the slim side. My dream bag is actually a K25 in gold so this one is very close. What do you all think of this size against my petite body frame?

View attachment 5106867


----------



## mcpro

Ziyi Peng said:


> My SA just offered me a Kelly 28 retourne in gold with gold hardware. I am only 5 feet tall and on the slim side. My dream bag is actually a K25 in gold so this one is very close. What do you all think of this size against my petite body frame?
> 
> View attachment 5106867


Wait for the bag you really want …


----------



## aisham

California Dreaming said:


> Fantastic!  Do you by any chance know the price?  Lizard Kellys aren’t on the current price thread.


I will update the price thread soon, it was 25,250 USD . And was a fraction higher than an ostrich Kelly 25 . Our prices are the same as the US or a bit higher .


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> Oh! This is a bag I could not say no to especially with VC so hard to find or order now.



Agree with this! My VC B30 is definitely one of my favourites - very understated... the colour is so unique and versatile.


----------



## Winiebean

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> It has always been a dream to own a Birkin since I was a little girl (because I never thought I would be able to) and I hoped I would maybe be able to treat myself to one before 30.
> 
> Just picked up my holy grail, plastic wrapped and z stamped and all! And right before I turn 30 at the end of the year.
> 
> They say never say never but just looking at her / smelling her makes my heart content, so tbd if I will be asking for another quota bag from my amazing H Fairy who was just as excited for me.


Congrats! and happy birthday!


----------



## California Dreaming

aisham said:


> I will update the price thread soon, it was 25,250 USD . And was a fraction higher than an ostrich Kelly 25 . Our prices are the same as the US or a bit higher .


Thank you!  That's not too bad!


----------



## jyyanks

Ziyi Peng said:


> My SA just offered me a Kelly 28 retourne in gold with gold hardware. I am only 5 feet tall and on the slim side. My dream bag is actually a K25 in gold so this one is very close. What do you all think of this size against my petite body frame?
> 
> View attachment 5106867



I would wait for the bag you want. However I just posted my black K28 sellier with permabrass hardware. I’m 5ft tall and  a US XS it’s the perfect size. However I tend to carry large bags so it depends on what you’re comfortable with.


----------



## Rachel_Mara

Ziyi Peng said:


> My SA just offered me a Kelly 28 retourne in gold with gold hardware. I am only 5 feet tall and on the slim side. My dream bag is actually a K25 in gold so this one is very close. What do you all think of this size against my petite body frame?
> 
> View attachment 5106867


I have this bag!! I am obsessed. I say go for it!


----------



## Fashionista2

Ziyi Peng said:


> My SA just offered me a Kelly 28 retourne in gold with gold hardware. I am only 5 feet tall and on the slim side. My dream bag is actually a K25 in gold so this one is very close. What do you all think of this size against my petite body frame?
> 
> View attachment 5106867



It's such a beautiful bag. Does your boutique have "sample" birkins and kellys to try on for sizing? I'm 5'5'' and own a 32 kelly retourne. It's fabulous.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jyyanks said:


> This was offered and I grabbed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106737


OMG!!! This is perfection. 25 or 28? And is that...permabrass?!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

jyyanks said:


> This was offered and I grabbed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106737


Ahhh this is beautiful… congrats!! please give us more details! Is this someone’s rejected SO? Wasn’t permabrass exclusive to SOs or is it released as a ‘normal’ bag now?


----------



## Hermeaddict

Mini 24/24 Biege de weimar/etoupe ghw super cute - pass


----------



## jyyanks

ChicHappens. said:


> Ahhh this is beautiful… congrats!! please give us more details! Is this someone’s rejected SO? Wasn’t permabrass exclusive to SOs or is it released as a ‘normal’ bag now?



Lol! I’m afraid there’s not much to tell. I hadn’t seen my SA since Nov 2019 as she went on vacation over the holidays and then COVID hit. I made an appointment with some tpf friends and I wasn’t even looking for a bag when she offered it. It’s not an SO (no horseshoe) but from what understand it’s permabrass! No one know why H does does specific things but I won’t question it. The SA’s were all talking about it in the store as it wasn’t rose gold, brushed gold or gold so it had to be permabrass. Now, I swore I would NEVER buy a) a Kelly b) anything sellier c) anything smaller than 30cm d) anything in epsom.
Saw this and everything went out the window. Happy with the purchase as it’s a bag I never thought I’d want or own but somehow it fits into my new post covid lifestyle.


----------



## acrowcounted

jyyanks said:


> Lol! I’m afraid there’s not much to tell. I hadn’t seen my SA since Nov 2019 as she went on vacation over the holidays and then COVID hit. I made an appointment with some tpf friends and I wasn’t even looking for a bag when she offered it. It’s not an SO (no horseshoe) but from what understand it’s permabrass! No one know why H does does specific things but I won’t question it. The SA’s were all talking about it in the store as it wasn’t rose gold, brushed gold or gold so it had to be permabrass. Now, I swore I would NEVER buy a) a Kelly b) anything sellier c) anything smaller than 30cm d) anything in epsom.
> Saw this and everything went out the window. Happy with the purchase as it’s a bag I never thought I’d want or own but somehow it fits into my new post covid lifestyle.


If you look at the last two characters at the end of the product code on the receipt for your bag, you can know definitively which hardware it is…
GHW - CC
PHW -  CK
RGHW - CD
PBHW - CP


----------



## Venessa84

I went in to update my bag wishlist with a Constance 24 and my SA surprised with offering it to me without any waiting...




I gladly accept this bleu indigo with rose gold hardware.


----------



## simplechic

First time poster here, but I got my first bag offer! B35 in Noir GHW.  Snapped her up and I’m so excited


----------



## duggi84

So it finally happened, I accepted my first offer!  A Kelly Cut Pochette in Vert Fonce Niloticus Crocodile!  As some of you know, I haven't been after a quota bag, so this is obviously something I was glad to accept for my husband @netinvader's enjoyment, as you can see in his post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/post-34583882

I'm only gonna give you all one pic, and a mediocre one at that...I should really be saving all the rest of the good content for @netinvader! (obviously he's holding it here LOL):




And for fun, the bags that I passed on before getting here:



duggi84 said:


> Since mid-March:
> Birkin 35 Epsom Bleu Frida GHW - passed
> Cargo Birkin - passed
> Mini Kelly Crocodile Yellow - passed
> Birkin 30 Ostrich Fuchsia - passed
> Sac-a-Malice Space - passed



Oh and I also picked up a Twilly Scarf Ring for myself.  It's so ridiculously tiny and cute!


----------



## raradarling

simplechic said:


> First time poster here, but I got my first bag offer! B35 in Noir GHW.  Snapped her up and I’m so excited


Congrats!!!


----------



## simplechic

raradarling said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## jyyanks

ChicHappens. said:


> Ahhh this is beautiful… congrats!! please give us more details! Is this someone’s rejected SO? Wasn’t permabrass exclusive to SOs or is it released as a ‘normal’ bag now?



Thank you! Not sure if this is ‘normal’ moving forward but you never know with H.



acrowcounted said:


> If you look at the last two characters at the end of the product code on the receipt for your bag, you can know definitively which hardware it is…
> GHW - CC
> PHW -  CK
> RGHW - CD
> PBHW - CP



Thank you!!!!  I just looked at the product code and it says CP! I’m glad I was able to confirm beyond what the SA’s said.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Venessa84 said:


> I went in to update my bag wishlist with a Constance 24 and my SA surprised with offering it to me without any waiting...
> 
> View attachment 5107924
> 
> 
> I gladly accept this bleu indigo with rose gold hardware.


Congrats!! RGHW is stunning!
Love mine!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jyyanks said:


> Thank you! Not sure if this is ‘normal’ moving forward but you never know with H.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!  I just looked at the product code and it says CP! I’m glad I was able to confirm beyond what the SA’s said.


Love the bag and the story!!! Congrats dear!!!! She's a rare beauty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

duggi84 said:


> So it finally happened, I accepted my first offer!  A Kelly Cut Pochette in Vert Fonce Niloticus Crocodile!  As some of you know, I haven't been after a quota bag, so this is obviously something I was glad to accept for my husband @netinvader's enjoyment, as you can see in his post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/post-34583882
> 
> I'm only gonna give you all one pic, and a mediocre one at that...I should really be saving all the rest of the good content for @netinvader! (obviously he's holding it here LOL):
> 
> View attachment 5108017
> 
> 
> And for fun, the bags that I passed on before getting here:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I also picked up a Twilly Scarf Ring for myself.  It's so ridiculously tiny and cute!
> 
> View attachment 5108018


Love it all!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

simplechic said:


> First time poster here, but I got my first bag offer! B35 in Noir GHW.  Snapped her up and I’m so excited


Nice!!!!! Very versatile!!!
I can't carry a 35 but admire your biceps.


----------



## luxuryphile

Fuchsia is back!
Was offer b25 fuchsia in ostrich 
And b30 black ostrich touch 
Took the fuchsia b25


----------



## Mapoon

Hillychristie said:


> Was offered this sweet Aline bag in Bleu Brume. First time seeing the colour IRL. It's so beautiful but there's a pressed mark on the back, so I'm still thinking. Wonder if the mark will disappear over time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105551


Well you will not carry the bag with the back facing the front anyway, how bad it the press mark? But if you are after the perfect bag, I will pass and wait for it...It's a beautiful colour but I will be more concerned about colour transfer...


----------



## closetluxe

Picotin 18 in Etoupe or Gold
Lindy 26 in Mikonos and ghw
Pass on the Lindy
Yes to the Picotin Etoupe with phw over Gold


----------



## Nerja

luxuryphile said:


> Fuchsia is back!
> Was offer b25 fuchsia in ostrich
> And b30 black ostrich touch
> Took the fuchsia b25


Wow, wow, WOWZERS!!!  Ostrich in fuchsia is unbelievably beautiful!!! Congratulations on your pink beauty!


----------



## PoshWife

Constance Slim Bleu Nuit PHW — Pass
So Black Rodeo Touch — Pass
Mini Roulis Rose Scheherazade Alligator — Pass


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PoshWife said:


> Constance Slim Bleu Nuit PHW — Pass
> So Black Rodeo Touch — Pass
> Mini Roulis Rose Scheherazade Alligator — Pass



Are you located in the US? That Rose Mini Roulis is on my list!


----------



## milktee

Kelly Pochette Noir with RGHW - Accepted! This was such a wonderful surprise.


----------



## PoshWife

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Are you located in the US? That Rose Mini Roulis is on my list!



Hi, this bag was offered to me in Hawaii. Gorgeous bag, but I already have an exotic Birkin in Rose Scheherazade.

This color in alligator is stunning! Hope you get yours.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I made appointment to pick up Mosiaque 24 Gold Plate. My SA came to me and said “ your plate has not arrived yet but give 5 mins” she disappeared for 15 mins and walked back to me with orange box and she asked to follow her. Then this happened “ B25 GHW Blue Nuit” Thus is the combo that I dreamt of and my eyes were in tear with joy. I could not thank to my angel SA enough, the Best of the best. I gave her a hug ( asking for permission first lol) and she asked me if I am happy. I am beyond happy. It happened on Saturday but Im still excited about the whole experience. I told her I wanted to be my BD gift but it happened too soon till my bd lol.


----------



## surfer

PoshWife said:


> Hi, this bag was offered to me in Hawaii. Gorgeous bag, but I already have an exotic Birkin in Rose Scheherazade.
> 
> This color in alligator is stunning! Hope you get yours.



May I please ask what colour hardware the mini roulis came in dear?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Mini Lindy Lime — Pass


----------



## PoshWife

surfer said:


> May I please ask what colour hardware the mini roulis came in dear?



It was Rose Scheherazade Alligator with PHW. The bag was stunning. I would have definitely gone for it if I didn’t already have a Birkin in the same exotic leather/color/HW combo.


----------



## Naynaykilla

all passed this week:
Mini Evelyn noir ghw
B30 croc noir GHW 
Ktogo croc noir phw 
Mini lindy etain GHW


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Naynaykilla said:


> all passed this week:
> Mini Evelyn noir ghw
> B30 croc noir GHW
> Ktogo croc noir phw
> Mini lindy etain GHW


Omg Mini Lindy is on my wishlist


----------



## innerpeace85

Venessa84 said:


> I went in to update my bag wishlist with a Constance 24 and my SA surprised with offering it to me without any waiting...
> 
> View attachment 5107924
> 
> 
> I gladly accept this bleu indigo with rose gold hardware.


So beautiful! Congrats


----------



## GoldFish8

milktee said:


> Kelly Pochette Noir with RGHW - Accepted! This was such a wonderful surprise.


Wow I didn’t know this bag can in rose gold how wonderfully special!!!


----------



## Nerja

Kelly to go neutral tri-color, passed.  I am hoping for a Constance to go in a pink or light blue .


----------



## kittynui

Birkin 25 smooth barenia fauve : no
Birkin 30 barenia faubourg : yes


----------



## PassionChanel

Cargo Birkin black/ swift- canvas phw- passed
Cargo birkin swift/ canvas sesame/phw 
-passed 
Constance 18 vert vertigo phw- passed


----------



## surfer

kittynui said:


> Birkin 25 smooth barenia fauve : no
> Birkin 30 barenia faubourg : yes
> View attachment 5111960


Wow nice choices!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

ehy12 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104574
> View attachment 5104574


Love this bag! We are twins.


----------



## California Dreaming

Constance 18 Rouge de Coeur with PBHW - passed


----------



## kelly7heaven

Constance 18 vert criquet GHW Epsom - passed
Constance 18 Gold GHW Epsom -thinking about it ...but actually waiting for a Kelly 25


----------



## Phiona88

kittynui said:


> Birkin 25 smooth barenia fauve : no
> Birkin 30 barenia faubourg : yes
> View attachment 5111960



These offers are TDF! I love your new B30 - congrats!
Was the B25 also a GHW offer?


----------



## Luny_94

kittynui said:


> Birkin 25 smooth barenia fauve : no
> Birkin 30 barenia faubourg : yes
> View attachment 5111960


Great choice  But… Do you happen to have a picture of the B25?


----------



## ehy12

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Love this bag! We are twins.


----------



## corgimom11

Mini roulis evercolor blanc palladium hardware - pass


----------



## kittynui

Luny_94 said:


> Great choice  But… Do you happen to have a picture of the B25?


Sorry I did not take any picture but I was really gorgeous. The SA made me wear gloves on both hands to try it


----------



## kittynui

Phiona88 said:


> These offers are TDF! I love your new B30 - congrats!
> Was the B25 also a GHW offer?


B25 was in PHW


----------



## Metalblond

simplechic said:


> First time poster here, but I got my first bag offer! B35 in Noir GHW.  Snapped her up and I’m so excited


Congratulations!!!  Perfect classic Birkin


----------



## ehy12

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Love this bag! We are twins.


Yay!


----------



## jenayb

kelly7heaven said:


> Constance 18 vert criquet GHW Epsom - passed
> Constance 18 Gold GHW Epsom -thinking about it ...but actually waiting for a Kelly 25



Why not do the C18 now and still grab the K25 when offered?


----------



## Baglovercrystal

Birkin tricolor epsom sellier noir indigo bleu frida
Took it - my first Birkin offer!
Just expected sth more neutral tho


----------



## tinkerbell68

Baglovercrystal said:


> Birkin tricolor epsom sellier noir indigo bleu frida
> Took it - my first Birkin offer!
> Just expected sth more neutral tho


Congrats! I’d love to see a pic if I may


----------



## kelly7heaven

I spoke to my SA and turned down the C 18, would rather have a C 18 in Craie RGHW.
But first at the moment I am waiting for my K 25 Framboise sellier.


----------



## sosauce

Osier farming picnic bag in lime

I was told it’s a rare runway edition that they offered to me by mistake. Since there’s no picnic Birkin/Kelly in my immediate foreseeable future, I bought it.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Offered a Kelly 28 in Vert Jade and immediately blacked out! Lol not really but I was floating for the rest of the day and of course I said yes.  It’s my first quota bag ever and I was offered it in Paris which made it even more special  Also I was offered this without a leather appointment lol.

I tried to capture the true color but it’s nighttime where I am so it comes up as blue-ish sometimes and during the day is a striking green!


----------



## Crapples

GucciGoneWild said:


> Offered a Kelly 28 in Vert Jade and immediately blacked out! Lol not really but I was floating for the rest of the day and of course I said yes.  It’s my first quota bag ever and I was offered it in Paris which made it even more special  Also I was offered this without a leather appointment lol.
> 
> I tried to capture the true color but it’s nighttime where I am so it comes up as blue-ish sometimes and during the day is a striking green!


You cannot leave me in suspense. Lol. What store? How did you manage without an appointment. I love this bag. That color is amazing.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Crapples said:


> You cannot leave me in suspense. Lol. What store? How did you manage without an appointment. I love this bag. That color is amazing.


I’ll PM you! It’s a long story and don’t want to go too off topic lol


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

GucciGoneWild said:


> I’ll PM you! It’s a long story and don’t want to go too off topic lol


Post the story in the Paris Trip for Hermès thread. I’m always up for a good H story. Congratulations and wear your bag in great health!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Post the story in the Paris Trip for Hermès thread. I’m always up for a good H story. Congratulations and wear your bag in great health!


Thank you!!! I will share it there


----------



## Fashionista2

GucciGoneWild said:


> Offered a Kelly 28 in Vert Jade and immediately blacked out! Lol not really but I was floating for the rest of the day and of course I said yes.  It’s my first quota bag ever and I was offered it in Paris which made it even more special  Also I was offered this without a leather appointment lol.
> 
> I tried to capture the true color but it’s nighttime where I am so it comes up as blue-ish sometimes and during the day is a striking green!


An absolutely beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## surfer

GucciGoneWild said:


> I’ll PM you! It’s a long story and don’t want to go too off topic lol


Can you please pm me the story too


----------



## kelly7heaven

Hi, oh please could you send me your story on PN too, as I am going to Paris this week on Thursday.
I am very excited already. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## nymeria

delete


----------



## WhimsicalH

C18 - Nata swift with RGHW
Very unsure...I do want a white rose gold constance but always thought it would be in epsom. With swift I worry it'll be very high maintenance. Any thoughts?
Edit: Oh and to add, Constances are a quota here, and I've reached more than 1:1 spend and have been waiting for almost 2 years for my first bag from the boutique


----------



## milktee

WhimsicalH said:


> C18 - Nata swift with RGHW
> Very unsure...I do want a white rose gold constance but always thought it would be in epsom. With swift I worry it'll be very high maintenance. Any thoughts?


Swift is definitely more high maintenance and with the opening and closing of the constance buckle may need to baby your bag slightly more than usual to avoid marks (marks can also beb uffed out). 

That being said, I love nata with RGHW enough that if it were me, I would accept.


----------



## duggi84

WhimsicalH said:


> C18 - Nata swift with RGHW
> Very unsure...I do want a white rose gold constance but always thought it would be in epsom. With swift I worry it'll be very high maintenance. Any thoughts?



Swift is a lovely leather and very forgiving.  Minor scuffs rub away easily and it doesn't seem too bothered by small splashes of water here and there (as long as you dry them relatively quickly, of course).  I think it'd be great in a Constance.


----------



## acrowcounted

C18 Capucine marbled hardware - passed
B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW - passed
B25 Lime PHW (didn’t ask leather) - passed
B25 Swift Framboise PHW


----------



## Chrismin

Wow! Amazing offers!


acrowcounted said:


> C18 Capucine marbled hardware - passed
> B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW - passed
> B25 Lime PHW (didn’t ask leather) - passed
> B25 Swift Framboise PHW


----------



## QuelleFromage

WhimsicalH said:


> C18 - Nata swift with RGHW
> Very unsure...I do want a white rose gold constance but always thought it would be in epsom. With swift I worry it'll be very high maintenance. Any thoughts?
> Edit: Oh and to add, Constances are a quota here, and I've reached more than 1:1 spend and have been waiting for almost 2 years for my first bag from the boutique


I'd take Swift over Epsom any day for the ability to clean and refurbish.


----------



## LOA24

acrowcounted said:


> C18 Capucine marbled hardware - passed
> B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW - passed
> B25 Lime PHW (didn’t ask leather) - passed
> B25 Swift Framboise PHW


Yayyy Twins


----------



## HBfan81

GucciGoneWild said:


> Offered a Kelly 28 in Vert Jade and immediately blacked out! Lol not really but I was floating for the rest of the day and of course I said yes.  It’s my first quota bag ever and I was offered it in Paris which made it even more special  Also I was offered this without a leather appointment lol.
> 
> I tried to capture the true color but it’s nighttime where I am so it comes up as blue-ish sometimes and during the day is a striking green!



I also wish to know the details. So happy for you. The bag is amazing


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Baglovercrystal said:


> Birkin tricolor epsom sellier noir indigo bleu frida
> Took it - my first Birkin offer!
> Just expected sth more neutral tho


 That sounds like an absolute DREAM color combo!! Pics please!  Also was it a rejected SO or are they doing multicolor bags regular? What size?


----------



## Zlllj

Just brought this beautie home.


----------



## Baglovercrystal

tinkerbell68 said:


> Congrats! I’d love to see a pic if I may





EdgyBagsPlz said:


> That sounds like an absolute DREAM color combo!! Pics please!  Also was it a rejected SO or are they doing multicolor bags regular? What size?





B30, Epsom black and indigo. Inside it’s bleu frida Mysore(?)
It’s a series called casaque or cascade. Other color combination include red/pink, sesame/etoupe.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Baglovercrystal said:


> View attachment 5117141
> 
> B30, Epsom black and indigo. Inside it’s bleu frida Mysore(?)
> It’s a series called casaque or cascade. Other color combination include red/pink, sesame/etoupe.


Gooorgeous dear!!!!!


----------



## juzdin

Baglovercrystal said:


> View attachment 5117141
> 
> B30, Epsom black and indigo. Inside it’s bleu frida Mysore(?)
> It’s a series called casaque or cascade. Other color combination include red/pink, sesame/etoupe.



This looks neutral enough!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Mapoon said:


> Well you will not carry the bag with the back facing the front anyway, how bad it the press mark? But if you are after the perfect bag, I will pass and wait for it...It's a beautiful colour but I will be more concerned about colour transfer...


Thanks for your response. The SA tried to remove the mark by rubbing it in circular motion for quite long but it didn't disappear. And yes, it's Milo leather and the SA warned me about colour transfer, so I didn't buy it in the end.


----------



## duggi84

Baglovercrystal said:


> View attachment 5117141
> 
> B30, Epsom black and indigo. Inside it’s bleu frida Mysore(?)
> It’s a series called casaque or cascade. Other color combination include red/pink, sesame/etoupe.



Wow!  I've not seen a Birkin in this style yet!  @netinvader is sitting here wondering where the stamp is...where did they put it on this one?  LOVE the color combo!


----------



## Baglovercrystal

duggi84 said:


> Wow!  I've not seen a Birkin in this style yet!  @netinvader is sitting here wondering where the stamp is...where did they put it on this one?  LOVE the color combo!


Not on the arm, on the top right side of the inside of the bag, just next to the flap 
The weird thing is, the middle is the junction and I think that’s why they put the hermes logo inside, on top of the zipper pouch


----------



## corgimom11

Ombre Lizard mini Constance with PHW!!!


----------



## megeve12

Got the call yesterday!  K25 sellier rouge casaque epsom GHW.  I'm so excited!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

megeve12 said:


> Got the call yesterday!  K25 sellier rouge casaque epsom GHW.  I'm so excited!


It's really sounding like Rouge Casaque's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

MalaysianTransplant said:


> It's really sounding like Rouge Casaque's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Has anyone received an offer for RC with PHW yet?


----------



## TankerToad

sosauce said:


> Osier farming picnic bag in lime
> 
> I was told it’s a rare runway edition that they offered to me by mistake. Since there’s no picnic Birkin/Kelly in my immediate foreseeable future, I bought it.


Photo??


----------



## LOA24

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Has anyone received an offer for RC with PHW yet?


Yes, last year


----------



## dilipalomino

MalaysianTransplant said:


> It's really sounding like Rouge Casaque's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope this is the case, really want RC already!


----------



## Hermeaddict

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Has anyone received an offer for RC with PHW yet?


Feb 2020! So yes!!


----------



## xindi924

acrowcounted said:


> C18 Capucine marbled hardware - passed
> B25 Swift Bleu Frida PHW - passed
> B25 Lime PHW (didn’t ask leather) - passed
> B25 Swift Framboise PHW


Pictures ☺️


----------



## xindi924

Rose Sakura picotin 18 - YES!!!
pictures after I fly back home


----------



## xindi924

Zlllj said:


> Just brought this beautie home.


RS? bag twins!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

corgimom11 said:


> Ombre Lizard mini Constance with PHW!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megeve12 said:


> Got the call yesterday!  K25 sellier rouge casaque epsom GHW.  I'm so excited!


Holy Shizzle..... perfection!!! Can't wait to see your new baby!


----------



## fashionpassion7

I can confirm that Rouge Casaque is back! Just got back from Paris and was offered Birkin 30 Rouge Casaque with GHW, Z stamp!!!  And of course I said YES!


----------



## smulay

Rouge Casaque B30 GHW my first offer over the moon!!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

smulay said:


> Rouge Casaque B30 GHW my first offer over the moon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117756


So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## jax818

C18 Etoupe GHW Epsom - Yes!!!!  It’s my first C and I’m extremely happy to be offered this combo.


----------



## corgimom11

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Has anyone received an offer for RC with PHW yet?



I got this offer in Sept 2020 also


----------



## Nessa_T

Just got my first QB today  

B30 Fauve Barenia Faubourg - loving my H ‍fairy!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

smulay said:


> Rouge Casaque B30 GHW my first offer over the moon!!!


A showstopper!!!


----------



## megeve12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Shizzle..... perfection!!! Can't wait to see your new baby!


I can't wait to see this baby too! My SM is holding it till I'm back from vacation in 2 weeks!  Will post pic then!


----------



## siyamapi

corgimom11 said:


> Ombre Lizard mini Constance with PHW!!!


May I know where shop got this bag?


----------



## corgimom11

siyamapi said:


> May I know where shop got this bag?


I shop in a USA store.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smulay said:


> Rouge Casaque B30 GHW my first offer over the moon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117756


Super love!!! Looks so amazing & super saturated! Is it Clemence or togo dear? CONGRATS!!!


----------



## SDC2003

Nessa_T said:


> Just got my first QB today
> 
> B30 Fauve Barenia Faubourg - loving my H ‍fairy!
> 
> View attachment 5118220


Stunning and congrats! Think you also revealed in the FB Hermes group? Your expressions are priceless. You’re clearly thrilled!


----------



## smulay

Israeli_Flava said:


> Super love!!! Looks so amazing & super saturated! Is it Clemence or togo dear? CONGRATS!!!


 Togo, thank you!!


----------



## HereToLearn

megeve12 said:


> Got the call yesterday!  K25 sellier rouge casaque epsom GHW.  I'm so excited!



Absolutely a dream for me!!


----------



## Bereal

megeve12 said:


> Got the call yesterday!  K25 sellier rouge casaque epsom GHW.  I'm so excited!


Dream bag


----------



## Notorious Pink

duggi84 said:


> So it finally happened, I accepted my first offer!  A Kelly Cut Pochette in Vert Fonce Niloticus Crocodile!  As some of you know, I haven't been after a quota bag, so this is obviously something I was glad to accept for my husband @netinvader's enjoyment, as you can see in his post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/post-34583882
> 
> I'm only gonna give you all one pic, and a mediocre one at that...I should really be saving all the rest of the good content for @netinvader! (obviously he's holding it here LOL):
> 
> View attachment 5108017
> 
> 
> And for fun, the bags that I passed on before getting here:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I also picked up a Twilly Scarf Ring for myself.  It's so ridiculously tiny and cute!
> 
> View attachment 5108018


Fabulous! that bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GucciGoneWild said:


> Offered a Kelly 28 in Vert Jade and immediately blacked out! Lol not really but I was floating for the rest of the day and of course I said yes.  It’s my first quota bag ever and I was offered it in Paris which made it even more special  Also I was offered this without a leather appointment lol.
> 
> I tried to capture the true color but it’s nighttime where I am so it comes up as blue-ish sometimes and during the day is a striking green!


This is so phenomenally stunning!!! congrats!!!


----------



## kittynui

Nessa_T said:


> Just got my first QB today
> 
> B30 Fauve Barenia Faubourg - loving my H ‍fairy!
> 
> View attachment 5118220


We’re twins


----------



## Notorious Pink

Quick question: has anybody been offered or seen Rose Mexico GHW? 
My SA told me yesterday that my PO will arrive next month. 
My orders are a bit open-ended (I'm pretty sure I said "Any shade of pink, GHW"). 
I know they ordered GHW for me, but my SA only told me yesterday that they color they ordered for me was Rose Mexico. 
I've been looking around, but the few RM bags I've seen so far are all PHW.


----------



## this_is_rj

Notorious Pink said:


> Quick question: has anybody been offered or seen Rose Mexico GHW?
> My SA told me yesterday that my PO will arrive next month.
> My orders are a bit open-ended (I'm pretty sure I said "Any shade of pink, GHW").
> I know they ordered GHW for me, but my SA only told me yesterday that they color they ordered for me was Rose Mexico.
> I've been looking around, but the few RM bags I've seen so far are all PHW.


I'm think I saw a Rose Mexico birkin a week or two ago with GHW on a resellers IG. I tried to go back and find it but I follow I number of resellers and could not see it, only a few with PHW so maybe I am mistaken. But I remember the GHW on a pink bag made me take a second look.


----------



## raradarling

Notorious Pink said:


> Quick question: has anybody been offered or seen Rose Mexico GHW?
> My SA told me yesterday that my PO will arrive next month.
> My orders are a bit open-ended (I'm pretty sure I said "Any shade of pink, GHW").
> I know they ordered GHW for me, but my SA only told me yesterday that they color they ordered for me was Rose Mexico.
> I've been looking around, but the few RM bags I've seen so far are all PHW.


Sounds like a dream! I’ll bet it’s gorgeous.


----------



## Nessa_T

SDC2003 said:


> Stunning and congrats! Think you also revealed in the FB Hermes group? Your expressions are priceless. You’re clearly thrilled!



Aww thanks hon! Hehe, yup that's me! I kept reminding myself to be calm and poised no matter what it was ... well that plan clearly went out the window ..


----------



## tigergirl

C24 epsom Vert Criquet PHW (passed)
C24 epsom Rose confetti PHW


----------



## Notorious Pink

this_is_rj said:


> I'm think I saw a Rose Mexico birkin a week or two ago with GHW on a resellers IG. I tried to go back and find it but I follow I number of resellers and could not see it, only a few with PHW so maybe I am mistaken. But I remember the GHW on a pink bag made me take a second look.





raradarling said:


> Sounds like a dream! I’ll bet it’s gorgeous.



I've seen Rose Pourpre and Rose Extreme with GHW. Ive heard Framboise is coming with GHW too. I just really hope this has GHW. I had a Pourpre bag which i loved but let go of eventually because it was PHW. I’m a 90% GHW girl, it’s fine in some colors but now I have a Rose Extreme PHW bag so this needs to be GHW (or RGHW). Not being able to find it anywhere makes me a bit concerned.


----------



## TankerToad

Notorious Pink said:


> I've seen Rose Pourpre and Rose Extreme with GHW. Ive heard Framboise is coming with GHW too. I just really hope this has GHW. I had a Pourpre bag which i loved but let go of eventually because it was PHW. I’m a 90% GHW girl, it’s fine in some colors but now I have a Rose Extreme PHW bag so this needs to be GHW (or RGHW). Not being able to find it anywhere makes me a bit concerned.


In exotic


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> In exotic


Yesssss. Good point. I've seen it in exotic with RGHW


----------



## Kellykips

I got offered a Kelly 28, Black, Epsom, sellier Silver hardware - pass


----------



## edandevlin

C18 Ostrich Saffron GHW
Going in to look at it today! Still unsure as I was waiting for a K25 but constance is also on my wishlist… what should I do?


----------



## Kellykips

edandevlin said:


> C18 Ostrich Saffron GHW
> Going in to look at it today! Still unsure as I was waiting for a K25 but constance is also on my wishlist… what should I do?


If your heart skips a beat when they pull the bag out. I’d say go for it…..  only buy if you love it!


----------



## jenayb

edandevlin said:


> C18 Ostrich Saffron GHW
> Going in to look at it today! Still unsure as I was waiting for a K25 but constance is also on my wishlist… what should I do?



My GF got this exact bag and it is STUNNING!


----------



## tinkerbell68

edandevlin said:


> C18 Ostrich Saffron GHW
> Going in to look at it today! Still unsure as I was waiting for a K25 but constance is also on my wishlist… what should I do?


Ostrich saffron is so beautiful! Good luck deciding


----------



## 880

During Covid, I started to develop a relatively new relationship with an SA thanks to the kind referral of a TPF member. (my new SA also knew my prior SA).  I was just offered three bags this weekend (all a surprise bc I don’t have a wishlist): a minaudiere clou medor, Phw (looks like a four sided rigid somewhat curved Diamond shaped square evening bag with a detachable retractable tube like leather shoulder strap); a black lizard shoulder bag, that sparkled in an almost graphite metallic way (which must have been the trick of the light) phw but with a gray mirrored clasp. DH liked the second one, so it’s a possibility, but the first one was a definite no. I was also offered a 30B etoupe Togo phw which I took. (It’s more true taupe IRL) and 30B is the right size for me, even in the days when everyone preferred size 35). I’ve only taken two Birkin boutique offers, one from my prior SA who left — resulting in my long hiatus away from H— and this one from my current SA, (the majority of my Birkin/kelly bags are preloved), and I am very grateful 



@jyyanks, thank you so much for your kind words below! I admire your taste so they are especially appreciated!


----------



## edandevlin

Kellykips said:


> If your heart skips a beat when they pull the bag out. I’d say go for it…..  only buy if you love it!





jenaywins said:


> My GF got this exact bag and it is STUNNING!





tinkerbell68 said:


> Ostrich saffron is so beautiful! Good luck deciding



I decided to get it!! It was truly breathtaking. Going back on Monday to pick it up becuase I want to take advantage on my points from the bank haha


----------



## jenayb

edandevlin said:


> I decided to get it!! It was truly breathtaking. Going back on Monday to pick it up becuase I want to take advantage on my points from the bank haha



Aw, yay! Congrats!!!!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

edandevlin said:


> I decided to get it!! It was truly breathtaking. Going back on Monday to pick it up becuase I want to take advantage on my points from the bank haha


Pictures after you pick it up please!! It sounds divine


----------



## edandevlin

GucciGoneWild said:


> Pictures after you pick it up please!! It sounds divine


Will Do!!


----------



## Kellykips

all what they said,  I can’t wait to see the pics…


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly danse Etoupe GHW
I will come in to see after July 4th.


----------



## paula24jen

duggi84 said:


> So it finally happened, I accepted my first offer!  A Kelly Cut Pochette in Vert Fonce Niloticus Crocodile!  As some of you know, I haven't been after a quota bag, so this is obviously something I was glad to accept for my husband @netinvader's enjoyment, as you can see in his post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/post-34583882
> 
> I'm only gonna give you all one pic, and a mediocre one at that...I should really be saving all the rest of the good content for @netinvader! (obviously he's holding it here LOL):
> 
> View attachment 5108017
> 
> 
> And for fun, the bags that I passed on before getting here:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I also picked up a Twilly Scarf Ring for myself.  It's so ridiculously tiny and cute!
> 
> View attachment 5108018


All gorgeous; twins with your Etoile


----------



## paula24jen

sosauce said:


> Osier farming picnic bag in lime
> 
> I was told it’s a rare runway edition that they offered to me by mistake. Since there’s no picnic Birkin/Kelly in my immediate foreseeable future, I bought it.


May we see a pic please?


----------



## Kellykips

edandevlin said:


> I decided to get it!! It was truly breathtaking. Going back on Monday to pick it up becuase I want to take advantage on my points from the bank haha


Woooo Hoooo!! Can’t wait to see the pics, so excited for you


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Just on my way to the airport after 4 amazing days in Paris… with my new baby by my side. Kelly 28 Epsom Vert Amande GHW  Bought at FSH without an appointment and was offered exactly the specs I asked for


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> During Covid, I started to develop a relatively new relationship with an SA thanks to the kind referral of a TPF member. (my new SA also knew my prior SA).  I was just offered three bags this weekend (all a surprise bc I don’t really have a wishlist): a minaudiere clou medor, Phw (looks like a four sided rigid somewhat curved Diamond shaped square evening bag with a detachable retractable tube like leather shoulder strap); a black lizard shoulder bag, that sparkled in an almost graphite metallic way (which must have been the trick of the light) phw but with a gray mirrored clasp. DH liked the second one, so it’s a possibility, but the first one was a definite no. I was also offered a 30B etoupe Togo phw which I took. (It’s more true taupe IRL) and 30B is the right size for me, even in the days when everyone preferred size 35). I’ve only taken two Birkin boutique offers, one from my prior SA who left — resulting in my long hiatus away from H— and this one from my current SA, (the majority of my Birkin/kelly bags are preloved), and I am very grateful
> View attachment 5121339
> View attachment 5121626


Perfection !


----------



## GucciGoneWild

ChicHappens. said:


> Just on my way to the airport after 4 amazing days in Paris… with my new baby by my side. Kelly 28 Epsom Vert Amande GHW  Bought at FSH without an appointment and was offered exactly the specs I asked for


So happy for you!!!!! Keep her close and wear her in good health


----------



## California Dreaming

ChicHappens. said:


> Just on my way to the airport after 4 amazing days in Paris… with my new baby by my side. Kelly 28 Epsom Vert Amande GHW  Bought at FSH without an appointment and was offered exactly the specs I asked for


Congratulations!  That sounds lovely!  Can you give more details as to how that came about?


----------



## BirkinLover77

ChicHappens. said:


> Just on my way to the airport after 4 amazing days in Paris… with my new baby by my side. Kelly 28 Epsom Vert Amande GHW  Bought at FSH without an appointment and was offered exactly the specs I asked for


Congratulations. That’s certainly a very nice purchase in Paris. Safe travel home to your family. Enjoy


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Rose Sakura Mini Kelly II, Chevre Mysore, PHW - pass (reluctantly.. pink isn't really my color and waiting for black)


----------



## 880

ChicHappens. said:


> Just on my way to the airport after 4 amazing days in Paris… with my new baby by my side. Kelly 28 Epsom Vert Amande GHW  Bought at FSH without an appointment and was offered exactly the specs I asked for


awwwhh, so happy for you! what an amazing experience! +1 with @California Dreaming Would love to hear details!


----------



## saban

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Rose Sakura Mini Kelly II, Chevre Mysore, PHW - pass (reluctantly.. pink isn't really my color and waiting for black)



That sounds like a dream to me! Rose Sakura is my current fave color and I love Chèvre leather.


----------



## figtarts

Asked for a constance and was offered a black croc in size 24- holding out for a black regular leather (not epsom) one though!


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> During Covid, I started to develop a relatively new relationship with an SA thanks to the kind referral of a TPF member. (my new SA also knew my prior SA).  I was just offered three bags this weekend (all a surprise bc I don’t have a wishlist): a minaudiere clou medor, Phw (looks like a four sided rigid somewhat curved Diamond shaped square evening bag with a detachable retractable tube like leather shoulder strap); a black lizard shoulder bag, that sparkled in an almost graphite metallic way (which must have been the trick of the light) phw but with a gray mirrored clasp. DH liked the second one, so it’s a possibility, but the first one was a definite no. I was also offered a 30B etoupe Togo phw which I took. (It’s more true taupe IRL) and 30B is the right size for me, even in the days when everyone preferred size 35). I’ve only taken two Birkin boutique offers, one from my prior SA who left — resulting in my long hiatus away from H— and this one from my current SA, (the majority of my Birkin/kelly bags are preloved), and I am very grateful
> View attachment 5121339
> View attachment 5121626


gorgeous!


----------



## Pampelmuse

figtarts said:


> Asked for a constance and was offered a black croc in size 24- holding out for a black regular leather (not epsom) one though!


Oh, that is my dream!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Just offered a c24 marble silk limited edition - declined only because I have a little one and he would destroy this bag. And I’m
Not a believe of hoarding bags when someone else can enjoy, use, and love it. So if anyone in the NYC area gets this please post because it is gorgeous


----------



## jyyanks

880 said:


> During Covid, I started to develop a relatively new relationship with an SA thanks to the kind referral of a TPF member. (my new SA also knew my prior SA).  I was just offered three bags this weekend (all a surprise bc I don’t have a wishlist): a minaudiere clou medor, Phw (looks like a four sided rigid somewhat curved Diamond shaped square evening bag with a detachable retractable tube like leather shoulder strap); a black lizard shoulder bag, that sparkled in an almost graphite metallic way (which must have been the trick of the light) phw but with a gray mirrored clasp. DH liked the second one, so it’s a possibility, but the first one was a definite no. I was also offered a 30B etoupe Togo phw which I took. (It’s more true taupe IRL) and 30B is the right size for me, even in the days when everyone preferred size 35). I’ve only taken two Birkin boutique offers, one from my prior SA who left — resulting in my long hiatus away from H— and this one from my current SA, (the majority of my Birkin/kelly bags are preloved), and I am very grateful
> View attachment 5121339
> View attachment 5121626


 Congratulations!!!!  It is beautiful and you wear it well. Love your whole look - including the vca and Rockstuds. Congrats again and wear in good health.


----------



## edandevlin

Finally picked up my first Constance!!

Constance 18 Mini Ostrich Safran GHW - I went and saw it on Saturday and was just taken away by it, the color was just to die for. Initially I was after a K25 S in gold but I think this might just be better. Also the price was different from what I had seen on the price list.... about 300$ less anyone have any idea why that is?


----------



## acrowcounted

edandevlin said:


> Finally picked up my first Constance!!
> 
> Constance 18 Mini Ostrich Safran GHW - I went and saw it on Saturday and was just taken away by it, the color was just to die for. Initially I was after a K25 S in gold but I think this might just be better. Also the price was different from what I had seen on the price list.... about 300$ less anyone have any idea why that is?
> View attachment 5123106


I believe the USA price adjustment was in late February. It’s possible that the ostrich C18 was an item that decreased in price this year.


----------



## promos.shop

Omg Omg Omg
Just got my first bag offer - Kelly Danse austrich jaunt citron with ghw.


----------



## JeanGranger

promos.shop said:


> Omg Omg Omg
> Just got my first bag offer - Kelly Danse austrich jaunt citron with ghw.
> 
> View attachment 5123272


Gorgeous colour


----------



## Ethengdurst

edandevlin said:


> Finally picked up my first Constance!!
> 
> Constance 18 Mini Ostrich Safran GHW - I went and saw it on Saturday and was just taken away by it, the color was just to die for. Initially I was after a K25 S in gold but I think this might just be better. Also the price was different from what I had seen on the price list.... about 300$ less anyone have any idea why that is?
> View attachment 5123106


Congrats on your birdie! It’s a beauty!


----------



## promos.shop

JeanGranger said:


> Gorgeous colour


Thank you. It was love at first sight, can't believe 3 months down the track it's going to be mine.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

edandevlin said:


> Finally picked up my first Constance!!
> 
> Constance 18 Mini Ostrich Safran GHW - I went and saw it on Saturday and was just taken away by it, the color was just to die for. Initially I was after a K25 S in gold but I think this might just be better. Also the price was different from what I had seen on the price list.... about 300$ less anyone have any idea why that is?
> View attachment 5123106


EXQUISITE!!!! Congrats love it


----------



## ouicestmoi

Kelly 28 (sellier), epsom leather, vert jade
Kelly 28 (retourne), evercolor leather, rouge de coter exterior and rouge great interior


----------



## PassionChanel

Mini Kelly Vert Jade GHW
Kelly 25 Sellier Vert Jade G


ellabellaz said:


> Yay! Congrats!! And yes I am STILL swooning over Vert Jade. So rich and gorgeous.


Hi, how would you describe the colour Vert Jade? I haven’t seen it irl and I heard that it’s hard to capture the colour on pictures. My friend told me it is a true green colour, but when looking at pictures is seems to be more green-bluish... Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

anniek20 said:


> Kelly 28 (sellier), epsom leather, vert jade
> Kelly 28 (retourne), evercolor leather, rouge de coter exterior and rouge great interior


ohhhhh what hardwares are on these bags!????
such nice offers!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PassionChanel said:


> Mini Kelly Vert Jade GHW
> Kelly 25 Sellier Vert Jade G
> 
> Hi, how would you describe the colour Vert Jade? I haven’t seen it irl and I heard that it’s hard to capture the colour on pictures. My friend told me it is a true green colour, but when looking at pictures is seems to be more green-bluish... Thank you very much in advance!


Oh my! VJade seems to be the color of the moment for offers!!
I hope the mini K is chevre... that would be amazing. well, any would be amazing but chevre OMG
What are you leaning towards?


----------



## ouicestmoi

PassionChanel said:


> Mini Kelly Vert Jade GHW
> Kelly 25 Sellier Vert Jade G
> 
> Hi, how would you describe the colour Vert Jade? I haven’t seen it irl and I heard that it’s hard to capture the colour on pictures. My friend told me it is a true green colour, but when looking at pictures is seems to be more green-bluish... Thank you very much in advance!


I have a Kelly 28 Sellier in Vert Jade.


Israeli_Flava said:


> ohhhhh what hardwares are on these bags!????
> such nice offers!


Forgot to include that- both are palladium.


----------



## ouicestmoi

anniek20 said:


> Kelly 28 (sellier), epsom leather, vert jade
> Kelly 28 (retourne), evercolor leather, rouge de coter exterior and rouge great interior


Thanks, autocorrect.  I meant rouge de coeur exterior and rouge grenat interior.  Both bags have palladium hardware.


----------



## PassionChanel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh my! VJade seems to be the color of the moment for offers!!
> I hope the mini K is chevre... that would be amazing. well, any would be amazing but chevre OMG
> What are you leaning towards?


Both are in Epsom I agree chèvre would be so delicious! I’m leaning toward the K25, but I need to see the colour before I decide


----------



## PassionChanel

anniek20 said:


> Thanks, autocorrect.  I meant rouge de coeur exterior and rouge grenat interior.  Both bags have palladium hardware.


Oh so you have the vert Jade in a Kelly 28  How would you describe the colour?


----------



## Poco

Jade for me, too!


----------



## sosauce

sosauce said:


> Osier farming picnic bag in lime
> 
> I was told it’s a rare runway edition that they offered to me by mistake. Since there’s no picnic Birkin/Kelly in my immediate foreseeable future, I bought it.





TankerToad said:


> Photo??





paula24jen said:


> May we see a pic please?






Sorry it’s such a low-resolution photo, but here’s the farming bag!


----------



## ouicestmoi

PassionChanel said:


> Oh so you have the vert Jade in a Kelly 28  How would you describe the colour?


It's truly like a chameleon.  It looks different depending on the lighting.  It is vibrant and deep, while at the same time playful and bright.


----------



## TankerToad

Love that we are seeing more Ostrich again 
I added 2 Ostrich bags to my collection this year as well
It’s a special skin for sure


----------



## JJJ.

Kelly 25 Sellier Box Noir GHW - Absolutely Yes
Never in my dream did I think I would be offered the elusive BBK


----------



## stylemeter

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh my! VJade seems to be the color of the moment for offers!!
> I hope the mini K is chevre... that would be amazing. well, any would be amazing but chevre OMG
> What are you leaning towards?



its a beautiful true green...pics somehow are unable to capture the true color and look quite bluish in comparison...


----------



## stylemeter

JJJ. said:


> Kelly 25 Sellier Box Noir GHW - Absolutely Yes
> Never in my dream did I think I would be offered the elusive BBK
> lucky you


----------



## Mrs Beckham

I have 2 offers, but need some ideas on which to take!

Mini Kelly Bleu Brume PHW Epsom
KP Bleu Brume PHW Swift


----------



## jenayb

Mrs Beckham said:


> I have 2 offers, but need some ideas on which to take!
> 
> Mini Kelly Bleu Brume PHW Epsom
> KP Bleu Brume PHW Swift



MK.


----------



## LOA24

jenaywins said:


> MK.


Although I prefer Swift over Epsom, I like the MK with the strap much more, more versatile I think…


----------



## gatorpooh

C18 Rose Texas with rouge hardware-Pass
It’s a stunning bag but not what I’m looking for


----------



## Chanelandco

Mrs Beckham said:


> I have 2 offers, but need some ideas on which to take!
> 
> Mini Kelly Bleu Brume PHW Epsom
> KP Bleu Brume PHW Swift


I love my KP .. BUT would take that MK.
Good luck deciding


----------



## daisyjo

sosauce said:


> Sorry it’s such a low-resolution photo, but here’s the farming bag!



That is adorable.   I'm not sure how useful.... but definitely adorable.


----------



## calidesignerlover

Sellier Birkin in color Gris Etain with ghw. In love!


----------



## calidesignerlover

I love the pictures I've seen of the mini Kelly in Bleu Brume! So beautiful


----------



## calidesignerlover

Mrs Beckham said:


> I have 2 offers, but need some ideas on which to take!
> 
> Mini Kelly Bleu Brume PHW Epsom
> KP Bleu Brume PHW Swift




I love the pictures I've seen of the mini Kelly in Bleu Brume! So beautiful


----------



## Dreaming Big

Mrs Beckham said:


> I have 2 offers, but need some ideas on which to take!
> 
> Mini Kelly Bleu Brume PHW Epsom
> KP Bleu Brume PHW Swift



I use my KP more than my MK.


----------



## cloudyc1oud

Mrs Beckham said:


> I have 2 offers, but need some ideas on which to take!
> 
> Mini Kelly Bleu Brume PHW Epsom
> KP Bleu Brume PHW Swift



KP


----------



## Hermes Zen

Constance 24 Marble Silk - YES!!
Cabas 40 - Passed but maybe next time!
Evelyne 16 in bleu frida phw - YES!

I hope to receive the C and mini Evelyne next week.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Hermes Zen said:


> Constance 24 Marble Silk - YES!!
> Cabas 40 - Passed but maybe next time!
> Evelyne 16 in bleu frida phw - YES!
> 
> I hope to receive the C and mini Evelyne next week.
> View attachment 5126710


 do you mind sharing how much the marble silk was? I was offered too but passed because I have a young child who would inadvertently destroy it. So I didn’t bother asking for the price but am curious! It’s gorgeous


----------



## Hermes Zen

Naynaykilla said:


> do you mind sharing how much the marble silk was? I was offered too but passed because I have a young child who would inadvertently destroy it. So I didn’t bother asking for the price but am curious! It’s gorgeous


Thank you Naynaykilla and for reminding me that I should post the price in the handbag price thread which I just did.  The marble silk Constance is 14100€.


----------



## promos.shop

Mrs Beckham said:


> I have 2 offers, but need some ideas on which to take!
> 
> Mini Kelly Bleu Brume PHW Epsom
> KP Bleu Brume PHW Swift


I personally prefers KP


----------



## missBV

calidesignerlover said:


> Sellier Birkin in color Gris Etain with ghw. In love!



Wow! This is on my wishlist!


----------



## nik145

Mini Kelly, rose sakura, chevre.  Picking it up next week.


----------



## mp4

Mrs Beckham said:


> I have 2 offers, but need some ideas on which to take!
> 
> Mini Kelly Bleu Brume PHW Epsom
> KP Bleu Brume PHW Swift


I had both and wish I kept the KP.  More room and swift isn't as stiff.  KP in epsom is difficult to close.  If you plan to keep it open most of the time or don’t need to open often, then MK could be good.  Cuteness factor is definitely MK!


----------



## Mrs Beckham

mp4 said:


> I had both and wish I kept the KP.  More room and swift isn't as stiff.  KP in epsom is difficult to close.  If you plan to keep it open most of the time or don’t need to open often, then MK could be good.  Cuteness factor is definitely MK!



i have a kp too! i've always wondered how practical the MK is thats why i'm still deciding between the two. did you have the same offers as mine?


----------



## calidesignerlover

missBV said:


> Wow! This is on my wishlist!


I absolutely love the structure of the sellier!


----------



## missBV

calidesignerlover said:


> I absolutely love the structure of the sellier!



Thanks so much for sharing! I’m even more determined to get one now ^_^


----------



## catin

Not a color I knew of or expected but: 
bleu orage retourne k28 in clemence  (clearly was a yes - it is a chameleon that goes with everything in my closet)


----------



## mp4

Mrs Beckham said:


> i have a kp too! i've always wondered how practical the MK is thats why i'm still deciding between the two. did you have the same offers as mine?



To clarify, the MK in epsom was hard to close.  I didn’t have the same offers as you.  Each was acquired at different times.  GL deciding!


----------



## ellabellaz

PassionChanel said:


> Mini Kelly Vert Jade GHW
> Kelly 25 Sellier Vert Jade G
> 
> Hi, how would you describe the colour Vert Jade? I haven’t seen it irl and I heard that it’s hard to capture the colour on pictures. My friend told me it is a true green colour, but when looking at pictures is seems to be more green-bluish... Thank you very much in advance!


Your friend got the description right. It is a rich true green. I have noticed it appear blue-ish in almost all my photos and under sunlight, very similar to Vert Verone


----------



## ArielS

B25 blue du nord swift phw

I have blue lin or blue glacier in mind. What do you guys think? 
Im looking for a more subtle blue but I don’t know if bl or bg will ever come in? At the same time I don’t want to be greedy and just take whatever get offered. Better leave it for someone who has this combo in their wish list?


----------



## tinkerbell68

catin said:


> Not a color I knew of or expected but:
> bleu orage retourne k28 in clemence  (clearly was a yes - it is a chameleon that goes with everything in my closet)
> 
> View attachment 5127528


Such a beautiful color on your new Kelly! Lovely!


----------



## pinkorchid20

ArielS said:


> B25 blue du nord swift phw
> 
> I have blue lin or blue glacier in mind. What do you guys think?
> Im looking for a more subtle blue but I don’t know if bl or bg will ever come in? At the same time I don’t want to be greedy and just take whatever get offered. Better leave it for someone who has this combo in their wish list?


It seems like Bleu Lin will be coming back for the next season. Maybe worth checking in with your store if the colour has been ordered. Bleu du Nord is beautiful but certainly not subtle. It’s a very striking sky blue with a slightly warm undertone. In Evercolor it even looked turquoise under certain lighting. Fresh for spring/summer, but wasn’t a year-round colour for me personally. I am after the same colours you are looking for and would decline a Bleu du Nord B25.


----------



## momoc

ArielS said:


> B25 blue du nord swift phw
> 
> I have blue lin or blue glacier in mind. What do you guys think?
> Im looking for a more subtle blue but I don’t know if bl or bg will ever come in? At the same time I don’t want to be greedy and just take whatever get offered. Better leave it for someone who has this combo in their wish list?



BdN while a lovely color (I have it in a wallet) is not the same as the two colors you got in your mind. I would decline and wait for something you truly want. I believe both blues you want are coming back this season (FW2021).


----------



## pasdedeux1

Bleu de Nord is too bright for the shade it was intended to be, at least in my opinion. If bleu Lin or bleu glacier make your heart sing I don’t think you’ll like that color.

as for the subject of this thread, I said yes to a b30 barenia faubourg ghw and a mini Lindy in vert jade phw this month


----------



## ArielS

pinkorchid20 said:


> It seems like Bleu Lin will be coming back for the next season. Maybe worth checking in with your store if the colour has been ordered. Bleu du Nord is beautiful but certainly not subtle. It’s a very striking sky blue with a slightly warm undertone. In Evercolor it even looked turquoise under certain lighting. Fresh for spring/summer, but wasn’t a year-round colour for me personally. I am after the same colours you are looking for and would decline a Bleu du Nord B25.





momoc said:


> BdN while a lovely color (I have it in a wallet) is not the same as the two colors you got in your mind. I would decline and wait for something you truly want. I believe both blues you want are coming back this season (FW2021).



Thanks both for confirmation. It does look too bright for my liking. I asked my SA about bl and bg. She doesn't know for sure and the stock is pretty low atm. I'll pass and wait for wish list bag.

Also got offered k25 tadelakt rouge vif. Pass since I placed an SO in rouge grenat.

Isn't it so hard saying "no"?


----------



## pinkorchid20

ArielS said:


> Thanks both for confirmation. It does look too bright for my liking. I asked my SA about bl and bg. She doesn't know for sure and the stock is pretty low atm. I'll pass and wait for wish list bag.
> 
> Also got offered k25 tadelakt rouge vif. Pass since I placed an SO in rouge grenat.
> 
> Isn't it so hard saying "no"?


I am particularly bad at it I have to admit (and wouldn't have been able to resist the K25 in Tadelakt!). Glad you are willing to wait for your perfect specs. Lin and Glacier are a lot more versatile. Good luck!


----------



## TankerToad

catin said:


> Not a color I knew of or expected but:
> bleu orage retourne k28 in clemence  (clearly was a yes - it is a chameleon that goes with everything in my closet)
> 
> View attachment 5127528


This is a reissued color and really is a perfect easy to use color! Congrats


----------



## acrowcounted

pasdedeux1 said:


> Bleu de Nord is too bright for the shade it was intended to be, at least in my opinion. If bleu Lin or bleu glacier make your heart sing I don’t think you’ll like that color.
> 
> as for the subject of this thread, I said yes to a b30 barenia faubourg ghw and a mini Lindy in vert jade phw this month


Would love to see pics of the Vert Jade mini Lindy!


----------



## pasdedeux1

acrowcounted said:


> Would love to see pics of the Vert Jade mini Lindy!


Picking it up next week, so if I remember, I will!


----------



## GoldFish8

nik145 said:


> Mini Kelly, rose sakura, chevre.  Picking it up next week.


Whattttt???? Congrats!!! I can’t wait to see! Can you please come back and post pics?


----------



## duggi84

Got offered a rare Fishing Basket yesterday.  Quite frankly I thought it was horrid-looking, but it was quite interesting to see in person and I appreciated how beautifully crafted it was.  And of course I appreciate that our SA is keeping his eye out for "weird/different things" for me.


----------



## corgimom11

duggi84 said:


> Got offered a rare Fishing Basket yesterday.  Quite frankly I thought it was horrid-looking, but it was quite interesting to see in person and I appreciated how beautifully crafted it was.



What red is this, do you happen to know? rouge de coeur?


----------



## duggi84

corgimom11 said:


> What red is this, do you happen to know? rouge de coeur?



It was a bit more orangey-red than Rouge de Coeur...I suspect it was Rouge Tomate, but was too distracted by it's weird shape to ask.  Hermès is really pumping out the bright reds lately.


----------



## blueraspberries

Epsom K28 Black and Gold!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

duggi84 said:


> Got offered a rare Fishing Basket yesterday.  Quite frankly I thought it was horrid-looking, but it was quite interesting to see in person and I appreciated how beautifully crafted it was.  And of course I appreciate that our SA is keeping his eye out for "weird/different things" for me.
> 
> View attachment 5129389
> View attachment 5129390
> View attachment 5129391
> View attachment 5129392
> View attachment 5129393
> View attachment 5129394
> View attachment 5129395


its a funny thing but-I actually really love the shape of this bag because it looks so honest to its inspiration the fishing creel.
What I do find jars with me is the strap length but gosh..its SO beautifully constructed its like a work of art.
If I had the finances and was offered this bag in a combo with black or Olive or Natural Barenia I'd have it in a heartbeat.
Thank you for posting-especially the detail shots


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> its a funny thing but-I actually really love the shape of this bag because it looks so honest to its inspiration the fishing creel.
> What I do find jars with me is the strap length but gosh..its SO beautifully constructed its like a work of art.
> If I had the finances and was offered this bag in a combo with black or Olive or Natural Barenia I'd have it in a heartbeat.
> Thank you for posting-especially the detail shots



It's all about personal preference!  FWIW, it actually came with two straps, the other was much shorter, but I didn't think to try it.  I suspect maybe for use as a belt bag?  And the price wasn't _quite _as ridiculous as you'd think: $16k USD.


----------



## cravin

duggi84 said:


> It's all about personal preference!  FWIW, it actually came with two straps, the other was much shorter, but I didn't think to try it.  I suspect maybe for use as a belt bag?  And the price wasn't _quite _as ridiculous as you'd think: $16k USD.



Until a reseller gets their paws on it and lists it for $60k+.  I happen to love the wicker work from H, but practicality isn’t top of the list. More collector items


----------



## JavaJo

duggi84 said:


> Got offered a rare Fishing Basket yesterday.  Quite frankly I thought it was horrid-looking, but it was quite interesting to see in person and I appreciated how beautifully crafted it was.  And of course I appreciate that our SA is keeping his eye out for "weird/different things" for me.
> 
> View attachment 5129389
> View attachment 5129390
> View attachment 5129391
> View attachment 5129392
> View attachment 5129393
> View attachment 5129394
> View attachment 5129395


Wow!   That wicker is perfect!!!! This is my sort of h…maybe “weird” to some, but I certainly appreciate the uniqueness, artistry and craftsmanship… am obsessed just looking at it….


----------



## duggi84

cravin said:


> Until a reseller gets their paws on it and lists it for $60k+.  I happen to love the wicker work from H, but practicality isn’t top of the list. More collector items





JavaJo said:


> Wow!   That wicker is perfect!!!! This is my sort of h…maybe “weird” to some, but I certainly appreciate the uniqueness, artistry and craftsmanship… am obsessed just looking at it….



I'm glad it has appeal to others at least =)  The craftsmanship was pretty spectacular and the way the hinge opened and closed was very lovely and mechanical.  As far as resellers...I've seen two others between 15-29k listed online, but not sure how realistic either of those are.


----------



## catin

duggi84 said:


> I'm glad it has appeal to others at least =)  The craftsmanship was pretty spectacular and the way the hinge opened and closed was very lovely and mechanical.  As far as resellers...I've seen two others between 15-29k listed online, but not sure how realistic either of those are.


Oh it looks like the hardware on my Saut - I do love that hinge design


----------



## WhiteBus

I agree with the consensus; it seems to suit your aesthetic.
MaxRoxx questioned the strap length; I thought it was too short.

It's a shame with all the fix-ed length shoulder bags (inc Constance), they are only 'ideal' for a limited range of body lengths


----------



## periogirl28

This fishing basket bag is a design produced by the Horizon department and purchased by the store using their more recent Horizon budget. It falls in the same category as the table football and the jukebox however these bigger pieces may have been sent as similar to "Push Offers".


----------



## ArielS

duggi84 said:


> Got offered a rare Fishing Basket yesterday.  Quite frankly I thought it was horrid-looking, but it was quite interesting to see in person and I appreciated how beautifully crafted it was.  And of course I appreciate that our SA is keeping his eye out for "weird/different things" for me.
> 
> View attachment 5129389
> View attachment 5129390
> View attachment 5129391
> View attachment 5129392
> View attachment 5129393
> View attachment 5129394
> View attachment 5129395


It does look like you gotta put fish in it!


----------



## mrsseow

C18 Blue Indigo RGHW - passed 
C18 Ostrich - passed 
C18 Gris Etain GHW - it’s a yes!


----------



## pasdedeux1

mrsseow said:


> C18 Blue Indigo RGHW - passed
> C18 Ostrich - passed
> C18 Gris Etain GHW - it’s a yes!


Amazing! What color was the birdie?


----------



## mrsseow

pasdedeux1 said:


> Amazing! What color was the birdie?


Opps, can’t recall the name but remembered it being a pink shade.


----------



## showgratitude

WhimsicalH said:


> C18 - Nata swift with RGHW
> Very unsure...I do want a white rose gold constance but always thought it would be in epsom. With swift I worry it'll be very high maintenance. Any thoughts?
> Edit: Oh and to add, Constances are a quota here, and I've reached more than 1:1 spend and have been waiting for almost 2 years for my first bag from the boutique


I think it is nice.  But if you really don't think swift leather is for you and you are willing to wait (maybe another two years?), don't buy it.


----------



## periogirl28

mrsseow said:


> Opps, can’t recall the name but remembered it being a pink shade.


I am guessing it might be Fuchsia Ostrich as it's back and I have seen B/K/C in this.


----------



## xoxonatasia

Rose sakura jige clutch! Perfect for the summer.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Picotin 18 in Rose Sakura.
I love the Picotin 18 and have two of them already. I have never seen RS irl and from the pictures I’ve seen it comes out as both cold and warm, depending on light etc. Originally I was after a much warmer/richer tone as Rose Lipstick/Azalee/d’Ete that I know will go well with my personal colors and wardrobe. On the other hand I could enjoy going outside the box once in awhile…

What do you think - yes or no?


----------



## surfer

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Picotin 18 in Rose Sakura.
> I love the Picotin 18 and have two of them already. I have never seen RS irl and from the pictures I’ve seen it comes out as both cold and warm, depending on light etc. Originally I was after a much warmer/richer tone as Rose Lipstick/Azalee/d’Ete that I know will go well with my personal colors and wardrobe. On the other hand I could enjoy going outside the box once in awhile…
> 
> What do you think - yes or no?


A yes from me   Love mine to bits!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

surfer said:


> A yes from me   Love mine to bits!
> 
> Tank you very much for the pics!
> View attachment 5130861
> View attachment 5130860


----------



## kelly7heaven

C 18 - Nata RGHW yes!


----------



## kittynui

C18 bubblegum pink with PHW no
C18 rose extreme with exotic buckle


----------



## pasdedeux1

My husband has been in Germany for work for the past month and a bit - and apparently planned to stop into Paris over the past weekend. He snagged an appointment, and a Master's graduation present for me!

I'm done for the year I think - as I also got offered a few more mini lindys (an embarassment of riches this year, after not buying any bags since 2019) 

Mini Lindy Framboise phw - yes!
Mini Lindy Deep Blue phw - yes! (I decided to take this instead of the Vert Jade. A more "me" color)

and my special master's gift, a B25 Craie, togo with rghw! I had already bought the barenia for myself, so, now I am full up on gifts for another few years!


----------



## fashiongodess*

pasdedeux1 said:


> My husband has been in Germany for work for the past month and a bit - and apparently planned to stop into Paris over the past weekend. He snagged an appointment, and a Master's graduation present for me!
> 
> I'm done for the year I think - as I also got offered a few more mini lindys (an embarassment of riches this year, after not buying any bags since 2019)
> 
> Mini Lindy Framboise phw - yes!
> Mini Lindy Deep Blue phw - yes! (I decided to take this instead of the Vert Jade. A more "me" color)
> 
> and my special master's gift, a B25 Craie, togo with rghw! I had already bought the barenia for myself, so, now I am full up on gifts for another few years!


Congratulations on your Masters! All bags sound lovely especially the B25 craie wit RGHW. What an amazing present!! Enjoy wearing the bags


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kittynui said:


> C18 bubblegum pink with PHW no
> C18 rose extreme with exotic buckle
> View attachment 5130994


I. Died.
That is AMAZZZZING!!!!
Congrats!


----------



## debykf

pasdedeux1 said:


> My husband has been in Germany for work for the past month and a bit - and apparently planned to stop into Paris over the past weekend. He snagged an appointment, and a Master's graduation present for me!
> 
> I'm done for the year I think - as I also got offered a few more mini lindys (an embarassment of riches this year, after not buying any bags since 2019)
> 
> Mini Lindy Framboise phw - yes!
> Mini Lindy Deep Blue phw - yes! (I decided to take this instead of the Vert Jade. A more "me" color)
> 
> and my special master's gift, a B25 Craie, togo with rghw! I had already bought the barenia for myself, so, now I am full up on gifts for another few years!


Congratulations! I am hoping for a Craie b25 and mini lindy in framboise! I have the ml in deep blue and it goes with everything! Enjoy your new treasures!


----------



## duggi84

kittynui said:


> C18 bubblegum pink with PHW no
> C18 rose extreme with exotic buckle
> View attachment 5130994



Wow that buckle is pretty special...I'm not even a Constance fan and I still can't stop looking at it!  Congrats!


----------



## pasdedeux1

debykf said:


> Congratulations! I am hoping for a Craie b25 and mini lindy in framboise! I have the ml in deep blue and it goes with everything! Enjoy your new treasures!


Bag twins! I hope you get your wishes!


----------



## NervousNellie

B30 Togo in vert-de-gris GHW - Love it!


----------



## debykf

pasdedeux1 said:


> Bag twins! I hope you get your wishes!


Thank u


----------



## pastel_lover

Kelly 28 - Gris Asphalte epsom with gold hardware


----------



## A.Ali

Tri color K25 sellier epsom. As beautiful as she was I couldn't take it since I am waiting for a something a little more special.


----------



## nik145

Here it is, rose sakura mini K.


----------



## Ladybaga

nik145 said:


> Here it is, rose sakura mini K.
> 
> View attachment 5131601


She is a little piece of Heaven! LOVE HER!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

pasdedeux1 said:


> My husband has been in Germany for work for the past month and a bit - and apparently planned to stop into Paris over the past weekend. He snagged an appointment, and a Master's graduation present for me!
> 
> I'm done for the year I think - as I also got offered a few more mini lindys (an embarassment of riches this year, after not buying any bags since 2019)
> 
> Mini Lindy Framboise phw - yes!
> Mini Lindy Deep Blue phw - yes! (I decided to take this instead of the Vert Jade. A more "me" color)
> 
> and my special master's gift, a B25 Craie, togo with rghw! I had already bought the barenia for myself, so, now I am full up on gifts for another few years!


Congratulations on your degree awesome accomplishment! Beautiful H addition to your collection and nice that your hubby was able to snag an Hermes B25 for you. Congrats


----------



## BirkinLover77

pastel_lover said:


> Kelly 28 - Gris Asphalte epsom with gold hardware
> View attachment 5131383


Awsome!! Your emoji certainly describe your joy of happiness lol! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

nik145 said:


> Here it is, rose sakura mini K.
> 
> View attachment 5131601


Beautiful pink!!


----------



## 880

pasdedeux1 said:


> My husband has been in Germany for work for the past month and a bit - and apparently planned to stop into Paris over the past weekend. He snagged an appointment, and a Master's graduation present for me!
> 
> I'm done for the year I think - as I also got offered a few more mini lindys (an embarassment of riches this year, after not buying any bags since 2019)
> 
> Mini Lindy Framboise phw - yes!
> Mini Lindy Deep Blue phw - yes! (I decided to take this instead of the Vert Jade. A more "me" color)
> 
> and my special master's gift, a B25 Craie, togo with rghw! I had already bought the barenia for myself, so, now I am full up on gifts for another few years!


congratulations on completing your masters! your DH is so thoughtful and I am so happy you got such amazing gifts! Wear them in great health and happiness and please please post lots of action pics!


----------



## pasdedeux1

880 said:


> congratulations on completing your masters! your DH is so thoughtful and I am so happy you got such amazing gifts! Wear them in great health and happiness and please please post lots of action pics!


Thank you. I’m so lucky on so many fronts ❤️ Very grateful for all I have.


----------



## pastel_lover

BirkinLover77 said:


> Awsome!! Your emoji certainly describe your joy of happiness lol! Congratulations


It certainly does, thank you!


----------



## avifauna

Kelly 25 Retourne Ebene PHW, Barenia Faubourg - pass
Kelly 25 Sellier Noir PHW, Epsom - pass
Kelly 25 Sellier Noir PHW, Chèvre Chandra - yes!


----------



## ArielS

A.Ali said:


> Tri color K25 sellier epsom. As beautiful as she was I couldn't take it since I am waiting for a something a little more special.
> 
> View attachment 5131578



TDF! ? What colours is she?


----------



## HereToLearn

A.Ali said:


> Tri color K25 sellier epsom. As beautiful as she was I couldn't take it since I am waiting for a something a little more special.
> 
> View attachment 5131578



Wow!!! Something more special than that must be VERY special! Congratulations! What are the specs of this bag in the picture for colors?


----------



## filthyluxe

nik145 said:


> Here it is, rose sakura mini K.
> 
> View attachment 5131662



Omgg I am so green with envy.  She is GORGEOUS!! Enjoy it!! So perfect and airy for summer.


----------



## heifer

Birkin 25 Menthe GHW Swift - got it!


----------



## xxDxx

heifer said:


> Birkin 25 Menthe GHW Swift - got it!


Oh love Menthe in Swift! Please post a pic!


----------



## TankerToad

heifer said:


> Birkin 25 Menthe GHW Swift - got it!


Is menthe back?


----------



## TankerToad

avifauna said:


> Kelly 25 Retourne Ebene PHW, Barenia Faubourg - pass
> Kelly 25 Sellier Noir PHW, Epsom - pass
> Kelly 25 Sellier Noir PHW, Chèvre Chandra - yes!


All beautiful skins


----------



## DreamingPink

TankerToad said:


> Is menthe back?



Yes 
I've also seen K25 menthe togo from resellers


----------



## A.Ali

HereToLearn said:


> Wow!!! Something more special than that must be VERY special! Congratulations! What are the specs of this bag in the picture for colors?



If I remember correctly the colors were nata, jaune poussin and sesame.


----------



## filthyluxe

Ahhh, I'm sooo happy and I was so eager to share the latest offer with you all --

• Birkin 25 Sellier in Rouge Grenat -- passed, not quite for me
• Birkin 40 Togo in Gold -- passed, a little too large for me
• Birkin 30 Niloticus Touch/Togo in Black -- YES!  It came home with me.

I was looking for a smaller black bag and this happened to be the perfect 'classic with a twist' that I enjoy having in my wardrobe.  As soon as my SA fairy pulled out the top of the dust bag and revealed the handle, I was already in love.  We originally thought it was matte alligator but when we saw the two dots for croc.. how could we say no?!  The hubs even ooo'd (he's not normally into bags) upon reveal.


----------



## Fashionista2

filthyluxe said:


> Ahhh, I'm sooo happy and I was so eager to share the latest offer with you all --
> 
> • Birkin 25 Sellier in Rouge Grenat -- passed, not quite for me
> • Birkin 40 Togo in Gold -- passed, a little too large for me
> • Birkin 30 Niloticus Touch/Togo in Black -- YES!  It came home with me.
> 
> I was looking for a smaller black bag and this happened to be the perfect 'classic with a twist' that I enjoy having in my wardrobe.  As soon as my SA fairy pulled out the top of the dust bag and revealed the handle, I was already in love.  We originally thought it was matte alligator but when we saw the two dots for croc.. how could we say no?!  The hubs even ooo'd (he's not normally into bags) upon reveal.
> 
> View attachment 5133113
> View attachment 5133115


Such a beautiful bag


----------



## filthyluxe

Fashionista2 said:


> Such a beautiful bag


 
Thank you, dear!!!


----------



## plumeria23

filthyluxe said:


> Ahhh, I'm sooo happy and I was so eager to share the latest offer with you all --
> 
> • Birkin 25 Sellier in Rouge Grenat -- passed, not quite for me
> • Birkin 40 Togo in Gold -- passed, a little too large for me
> • Birkin 30 Niloticus Touch/Togo in Black -- YES!  It came home with me.
> 
> I was looking for a smaller black bag and this happened to be the perfect 'classic with a twist' that I enjoy having in my wardrobe.  As soon as my SA fairy pulled out the top of the dust bag and revealed the handle, I was already in love.  We originally thought it was matte alligator but when we saw the two dots for croc.. how could we say no?!  The hubs even ooo'd (he's not normally into bags) upon reveal.
> 
> View attachment 5133113
> View attachment 5133115


WOW!!! What a beautiful bag!!! That is a dream bag for me!! Would you be ok with saying how much it was?


----------



## filthyluxe

plumeria23 said:


> WOW!!! What a beautiful bag!!! That is a dream bag for me!! Would you be ok with saying how much it was?


Thank you so much, doll!! I didn't realize it was my dream bag until it was shown to me.. but I love it so much.  I was so adamant on not trying on a 30 (since I only have 25's or 35's) and I've been woo'd over.  It can't fit a 13" laptop but perfect for everyday use, and I have a reason to return to an iPad.  

I don't mind at all - I've learned so much from everyone being so transparent on this thread: it was $22,500 USD!  Gotta pay it forward with info since that's what helped me make my own asks.


----------



## tinkerbell68

filthyluxe said:


> Ahhh, I'm sooo happy and I was so eager to share the latest offer with you all --
> 
> • Birkin 25 Sellier in Rouge Grenat -- passed, not quite for me
> • Birkin 40 Togo in Gold -- passed, a little too large for me
> • Birkin 30 Niloticus Touch/Togo in Black -- YES!  It came home with me.
> 
> I was looking for a smaller black bag and this happened to be the perfect 'classic with a twist' that I enjoy having in my wardrobe.  As soon as my SA fairy pulled out the top of the dust bag and revealed the handle, I was already in love.  We originally thought it was matte alligator but when we saw the two dots for croc.. how could we say no?!  The hubs even ooo'd (he's not normally into bags) upon reveal.
> 
> View attachment 5133113
> View attachment 5133115


Wow! What a stunning and timeless bag! Enjoy!


----------



## heifer

This is her! 




lilah1 said:


> Hello everyone I've been trying for a couple of days now to get an appointment for one of the stores in Berlin. Does anyone know the direct phonenumber or email address for one of the boutiques or can share their SA info?
> The numbers I got always direct me to the general costumer service where I have to wait for a long time and they didn't call me back last time.
> Maybe one of you could help me,please?
> Thanks in advance!





xxDxx said:


> Oh love Menthe in Swift! Please post a pic!





TankerToad said:


> Is menthe back?


----------



## filthyluxe

tinkerbell68 said:


> Wow! What a stunning and timeless bag! Enjoy!



Thank you so much!  It's getting immediate mileage and use now.


----------



## nymeria

It's lovely. Would you please post it in the 2021 pricing thread here so that others who may not see this thread can reference this?


----------



## plumeria23

filthyluxe said:


> Thank you so much, doll!! I didn't realize it was my dream bag until it was shown to me.. but I love it so much.  I was so adamant on not trying on a 30 (since I only have 25's or 35's) and I've been woo'd over.  It can't fit a 13" laptop but perfect for everyday use, and I have a reason to return to an iPad.
> 
> I don't mind at all - I've learned so much from everyone being so transparent on this thread: it was $22,500 USD!  Gotta pay it forward with info since that's what helped me make my own asks.


Thank you so much doll you are amazing!! I appreciate ALL the insight!! Súper Informative!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Birkin Fray Framboise 30cm phw - thinking, any words of advise appreciated. TIA!


----------



## plumeria23

Hermeaddict said:


> Birkin Fray Framboise 30cm phw - thinking, any words of advise appreciated. TIA!


Any photos? Would love to see the color!!


----------



## Lejic

Hermeaddict said:


> Birkin Fray Framboise 30cm phw - thinking, any words of advise appreciated. TIA!


I’m not a fan of Fray (many are!) but I can speak for framboise being just a gorgeous color!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Lejic said:


> I’m not a fan of Fray (many are!) but I can speak for framboise being just a gorgeous color!


No, none yet.


----------



## corgimom11

Hermeaddict said:


> Birkin Fray Framboise 30cm phw - thinking, any words of advise appreciated. TIA!



I am sure it's a special bag, but not for me personally since I historically like bags with a bit more structure. I always tell myself if I have to "think" about it and I'm not jumping for joy when I get the call, that it's probably not for me.


----------



## Hermeaddict

corgimom11 said:


> I am sure it's a special bag, but not for me personally since I historically like bags with a bit more structure. I always tell myself if I have to "think" about it and I'm not jumping for joy when I get the call, that it's probably not for me.


Thank you corgimom11! I totally agree! Plus I also just found out she is a 35cm versus a 30cm. So will be a pass as am not looking for a 35cm right now.


----------



## momoc

Hermeaddict said:


> Thank you corgimom11! I totally agree! Plus I also just found out she is a 35cm versus a 30cm. So will be a pass as am not looking for a 35cm right now.



I was just going to say - I think these are 35s. And while I’m sure many will have no problem rocking a 35, if that’s not you pass is the right decision!


----------



## DDCHA

Lindy 26 Touch in Volupto black leather/GHW - pass
K25 Gold Retourne GHW - ummmmm YESSSSS


----------



## Hermeaddict

momoc said:


> I was just going to say - I think these are 35s. And while I’m sure many will have no problem rocking a 35, if that’s not you pass is the right decision!


Momoc so true! Thank you!


----------



## Luny_94

C18 Epsom Blue Brume PHW - yessss 

Offered because my bolide 25 in the same specs was not coming in… Still can’t believe it…


----------



## surfer

Have been offered this pastel beauty in Jaune Poussin . Will need to decide soon. She's a b25 ghw togo. Pics of similar bags from IG (credits on the pics).
I have so many soft yellow items to pair with it and seeing the pic with rose Sakura really grabbed my heart


----------



## this_is_rj

surfer said:


> Jaune Poussin


I really like Jaune Poussin, it is a beautiful lemon. I think lemon goes really well with neutrals. Black, white, grey, beige, navy etc. all look fantastic with lemon. And a B25 with GHW, I would take it in a heart beat.


----------



## Summerof89

B25 rose sakura - no as it's PHW but feeling a tad torn
MKII quebracho - undecided as originally wished for pink / yellow


----------



## this_is_rj

Summerof89 said:


> B25 rose sakura - no as it's PHW but feeling a tad torn
> MKII quebracho - undecided as originally wished for pink / yellow


I love Rose Sakura but IMO it is not the same with PHW, I think you would always wish it were GHW. I would take the mini Kelly. Quebrancho is such a pretty beige.


----------



## surfer

Summerof89 said:


> B25 rose sakura - no as it's PHW but feeling a tad torn
> MKII quebracho - undecided as originally wished for pink / yellow


I was kind of offered the same bag but I really can't in shw either


----------



## surfer

this_is_rj said:


> I love Rose Sakura but IMO it is not the same with PHW, I think you would always wish it were GHW. I would take the mini Kelly. Quebrancho is such a pretty beige.


100% agreed! The wish will always be there


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I adore Ross Sakura with PHW! Personally I prefer it. I’ll take both those offers off your hands! 

I recently received my latest wishlist piece- Rose Pourpe Kelly 28 PHW. She’s a beauty


----------



## surfer

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I adore Ross Sakura with PHW! Personally I prefer it. I’ll take both those offers off your hands!
> 
> I recently received my latest wishlist piece- Rose Pourpe Kelly 28 PHW. She’s a beauty


Congrats!! May ask if it was retourne or sellier hun?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surfer said:


> Congrats!! May ask if it was retourne or sellier hun?



Retourne


----------



## ArielS

Summerof89 said:


> MKII quebracho



My dream bag!! You should get it. May I ask where your local store is?


----------



## sad16480

B30 Ostrich Noir w/RGH… and here she is!!!! I couldn’t have asked for more


----------



## chanelxhermes

JY89 said:


> View attachment 5085432
> 
> 
> I’ve finally found some time for a proper pic. Both of these KPs were scored this year and Ficelle is the latest KP added to my collection. My 2 yummy brownies
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy


May I know where u are based?


----------



## gracecska

Birkin 25 in rose mexico togo, palladium HW - said yes!!


----------



## ehy12

sad16480 said:


> B30 Ostrich Noir w/RGH… and here she is!!!! I couldn’t have asked for more


Gorgeous! I have the same bag with GHW!


----------



## boboxu

Mini Kelly picnic in fauve for my upcoming B-day ☺️


----------



## juejue

I’ve just got the shipment of my dream bag. I let my SA know my wishlist a couple weeks ago and the bag arrives in the exact spec today. Normally, my H store doesn’t ship any items but my SA can ship my package since the store is currently closed due to covid lockdown. Also, this bag get in the store on the day that my SA was on duty, so she contacted me immediately.

Here’s my mini kelly II in Quebracho chevre GHW. Still can’t believe what I got. I can’t afford mkII from resellers since the price of mkII nowadays are crazy. Love to say thanks to my H fairy… how lucky I am!


----------



## fashiongodess*

juejue said:


> I’ve just got the shipment of my dream bag. I let my SA know my wishlist a couple weeks ago and the bag arrives in the exact spec today. Normally, my H store doesn’t ship any items but my SA can ship my package since the store is currently closed due to covid lockdown. Also, this bag get in the store on the day that my SA was on duty, so she contacted me immediately.
> 
> Here’s my mini kelly II in Quebracho chevre GHW. Still can’t believe what I got. I can’t afford mkII from resellers since the price of mkII nowadays are crazy. Love to say thanks to my H fairy… how lucky I am!
> 
> View attachment 5137462


congratulations!! this is gorgeous


----------



## ArielS

juejue said:


> I’ve just got the shipment of my dream bag. I let my SA know my wishlist a couple weeks ago and the bag arrives in the exact spec today. Normally, my H store doesn’t ship any items but my SA can ship my package since the store is currently closed due to covid lockdown. Also, this bag get in the store on the day that my SA was on duty, so she contacted me immediately.
> 
> Here’s my mini kelly II in Quebracho chevre GHW. Still can’t believe what I got. I can’t afford mkII from resellers since the price of mkII nowadays are crazy. Love to say thanks to my H fairy… how lucky I am!
> 
> View attachment 5137462


Ahhh My dream bag! Congratulations!! Where are you based?


----------



## wearawishbone

juejue said:


> I’ve just got the shipment of my dream bag. I let my SA know my wishlist a couple weeks ago and the bag arrives in the exact spec today. Normally, my H store doesn’t ship any items but my SA can ship my package since the store is currently closed due to covid lockdown. Also, this bag get in the store on the day that my SA was on duty, so she contacted me immediately.
> 
> Here’s my mini kelly II in Quebracho chevre GHW. Still can’t believe what I got. I can’t afford mkII from resellers since the price of mkII nowadays are crazy. Love to say thanks to my H fairy… how lucky I am!
> 
> View attachment 5137462


Love this! On my list currently.  Congrats. Are you based in the US?


----------



## Chrismin

juejue said:


> I’ve just got the shipment of my dream bag. I let my SA know my wishlist a couple weeks ago and the bag arrives in the exact spec today. Normally, my H store doesn’t ship any items but my SA can ship my package since the store is currently closed due to covid lockdown. Also, this bag get in the store on the day that my SA was on duty, so she contacted me immediately.
> 
> Here’s my mini kelly II in Quebracho chevre GHW. Still can’t believe what I got. I can’t afford mkII from resellers since the price of mkII nowadays are crazy. Love to say thanks to my H fairy… how lucky I am!
> 
> View attachment 5137462


that color is so dreamy !


----------



## juejue

ArielS said:


> Ahhh My dream bag! Congratulations!! Where are you based?





wearawishbone said:


> Love this! On my list currently.  Congrats. Are you based in the US?



Thank you dear…My local store is located in bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## siyamapi

Mrs Beckham said:


> I have 2 offers, but need some ideas on which to take!
> 
> Mini Kelly Bleu Brume PHW Epsom
> KP Bleu Brume PHW Swift


Mini Kelly !!
May I know where are you have this offer?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

It’s my birthday today and I didn’t expect to visit the store. Inventory is often low in July/August, but just got this text!!!!


----------



## Banthrews

LovingTheOrange said:


> It’s my birthday today and I didn’t expect to visit the store. Inventory is often low in July/August, but just got this text!!!!
> View attachment 5137645


Happy happy happy birthday! Looking forward to your reveal...


----------



## Fashionista2

LovingTheOrange said:


> It’s my birthday today and I didn’t expect to visit the store. Inventory is often low in July/August, but just got this text!!!!
> View attachment 5137645


It's beyond exciting


----------



## Tykhe

I got offered a gold on gold b25 today omg!! My dream bag!!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

LovingTheOrange said:


> It’s my birthday today and I didn’t expect to visit the store. Inventory is often low in July/August, but just got this text!!!!
> View attachment 5137645



Happy Birthday! Excited to see your birthday offer!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

LovingTheOrange said:


> It’s my birthday today and I didn’t expect to visit the store. Inventory is often low in July/August, but just got this text!!!!
> View attachment 5137645


I’m over the moon!!!!!! I’ve never had anything on my wishlist arrive during my birthday month before. 

mini picnic kelly in fauve barenia


----------



## boboxu

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m over the moon!!!!!! I’ve never had anything on my wishlist arrive during my birthday month before.
> 
> mini picnic kelly in fauve barenia
> 
> View attachment 5137978


Lol we have the same B-day month and got offered the same bag


----------



## Fashionista2

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m over the moon!!!!!! I’ve never had anything on my wishlist arrive during my birthday month before.
> 
> mini picnic kelly in fauve barenia
> 
> View attachment 5137978


beautiful


----------



## Banthrews

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m over the moon!!!!!! I’ve never had anything on my wishlist arrive during my birthday month before.
> 
> mini picnic kelly in fauve barenia
> 
> View attachment 5137978


I gasped! Congrats!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

boboxu said:


> Lol we have the same B-day month and got offered the same bag


Did you get it?!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m over the moon!!!!!! I’ve never had anything on my wishlist arrive during my birthday month before.
> 
> mini picnic kelly in fauve barenia
> 
> View attachment 5137978


Correction: it’s swift… slightly disappointed but still happy and grateful!


----------



## momoc

LovingTheOrange said:


> Correction: it’s swift… slightly disappointed but still happy and grateful!



Congrats and happy birthday! I think a mini picnic has been on your list for a while! I remember prior posts discussing it! What a fabulous gift!!


----------



## boboxu

LovingTheOrange said:


> Did you get it?!


I’m gonna get it this weekend ☺️ Can’t wait because this bag was in my wishlist for awhile and I thought they wouldnt get it anymore but miracle happens


----------



## mp4

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m over the moon!!!!!! I’ve never had anything on my wishlist arrive during my birthday month before.
> 
> mini picnic kelly in fauve barenia
> 
> View attachment 5137978



this is amazing!!! happy birthday!!!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

gracecska said:


> Birkin 25 in rose mexico togo, palladium HW - said yes!!


Gosh    Can you share more pics? Thanks dear


----------



## Notorious Pink

Summerof89 said:


> B25 rose sakura - no as it's PHW but feeling a tad torn
> MKII quebracho - undecided as originally wished for pink / yellow


I don't know if this will make a difference but am not seeing any sakura with GHW this season yet. 
Quebracho is a really pretty color.


----------



## cravin

Walked into Madison and walked out with a Kelly To Go (Black/GHW).  Wife is over the moon.


----------



## pearlgrass

Tykhe said:


> I got offered a gold on gold b25 today omg!! My dream bag!!!



Congrats! Can't wait to see this beauty


----------



## boboxu

LovingTheOrange said:


> Correction: it’s swift… slightly disappointed but still happy and grateful!


Is yours swift ? I can’t tell but It looks just like mine and mine is fauve barenia ☺️
they are both beautiful


----------



## Summerof89

Notorious Pink said:


> I don't know if this will make a difference but am not seeing any sakura with GHW this season yet.
> Quebracho is a really pretty color.


I feel like I haven't seen many pinks with ghw this season, all my fav come with PHW e.g. sakura, confetti, shocking
I am starting to like Quebracho but feel like I would prefer a pop colour in MKII hehe


----------



## periogirl28

When all your SAs know your love for Heritage leathers. Bag offer last week 28 Black Box Sellier GHW. Pic courtesy of my shopping buddy. Husband was impressed but not really surprised at the offer when I told him about it later.


----------



## missBV

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5139514
> 
> When all your SAs know your love for Heritage leathers. Bag offer last week 28 Black Box Sellier GHW. Pic courtesy of my shopping buddy. Husband was impressed but not really surprised at the offer when I told him about it later.



Gorgeous! I love heritage leather. A Box Kelly is to die for


----------



## MDNYC

Birkin 25 sellier vert amande epsom ghw -- YES! Came home with me.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

boboxu said:


> Is yours swift ? I can’t tell but It looks just like mine and mine is fauve barenia ☺
> they are both beautiful


Yes I double checked the box and it’s swift. After some thinking, I’ve come to terms with swift. Although I realllyyyyyy wanted barenia (didn’t even know gold swift was available), my friend told me that hers has several deep scratches already. The durability of swift will allow me to use it more carefree while maintaining the aesthetic of fauve! If it was barenia, I surely would’ve babied it and never used it.


----------



## gracecska

Ally ambrosio said:


> Gosh    Can you share more pics? Thanks dear


Thank you  Hopefully this helps... I also couldn’t find to many pictures of this color in B or K. It’s a true raspberry color.


----------



## pasdedeux1

gracecska said:


> Thank you  Hopefully this helps... I also couldn’t find to many pictures of this color in B or K. It’s a true raspberry color.


Lovely!


----------



## raerae13

B30 in framboise, togo with PHW - yes of course! My first hermes


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My fairy H is the best !! I asked for mini lindy and I got it in one month after got offered b25.

Mini Lindy Menthe GHW


----------



## HippieHeart

I love that color! Would you post pictures please? We would love to ogle!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

RataDrawitra said:


> My fairy H is the best !! I asked for mini lindy and I got it in one month after got offered b25.
> 
> Mini Lindy Menthe GHW


OMG! So cute! And such a beautiful color!


----------



## stylemeter

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m over the moon!!!!!! I’ve never had anything on my wishlist arrive during my birthday month before.
> 
> mini picnic kelly in fauve barenia
> Wow
> View attachment 5137978


----------



## starryapple

Lindy 26 in rouge casaque ghw- pass
Lindy 26 in rouge casaque phw- pass
Mini roulis in vert bosphore evercolor light gold hw- pass
Lindy 26 in etoupe verso jaune ambre swift phw- yaaaasssss


----------



## olibelli

Offers from this month:

Kelly Casaque 28 RdC + RE, BZ interior, PHW - pass, waiting for MKII in this combo
Quelle Idole - pass and didn't ask color, would like to add more wearable pieces to my collection first


----------



## Ethengdurst

olibelli said:


> Offers from this month:
> 
> Kelly Casaque 28 RdC + RE, BZ interior, PHW - pass, waiting for MKII in this combo
> Quelle Idole - pass and didn't ask color, would like to add more wearable pieces to my collection first


Amazing offers!


----------



## KN89

MDNYC said:


> Birkin 25 sellier vert amande epsom ghw -- YES! Came home with me.



PICS pls!! Congrats


----------



## mariko

Birkin 25 sellier gold on gold!! *screaming*


----------



## olibelli

Ethengdurst said:


> Amazing offers!


Saying no was not easy... still in the cognitive dissonance phase going back and forth knowing it's not what I want, but leaving empty handed waiting for an offer I'll accept


----------



## surfer

Miss Jaune Poussin B25 ghw


----------



## A.Ali




----------



## shuemacher

unfortunately had to pass


----------



## stylemeter

was offered a beautiful canvas kelly sellier with a leather trim.... (biscuit color). she was beautiful-only 28 size felt a bit large for my height...


----------



## xxDxx

surfer said:


> Miss Jaune Poussin B25 ghw


We need to see the whole Beauty


----------



## ny.lon

I never posted here about my recent Birkin purchase, so better late than never 
B30, Togo, GHW, Bleu de Prusse - extra special for me as I had just graduated top of my MBA class and blue is the school's color. So this B will hold a special place in my heart!

Also today - C18 in Rose Texas - didn't even ask the leather but passed as it's too bright for me.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

stylemeter said:


> was offered a beautiful canvas kelly sellier with a leather trim.... (biscuit color). she was beautiful-only 28 size felt a bit large for my height...
> [/QUOTE
> 
> if you don’t mind me asking, are you located in the US?


----------



## _queenbee

ny.lon said:


> I never posted here about my recent Birkin purchase, so better late than never
> B30, Togo, GHW, Bleu de Prusse - extra special for me as I had just graduated top of my MBA class and blue is the school's color. So this B will hold a special place in my heart!
> 
> Also today - C18 in Rose Texas - didn't even ask the leather but passed as it's too bright for me.



Congrats on your graduation and on your awesome offers!  I'm about to start my MBA program this month


----------



## MDNYC

KN89 said:


> PICS pls!! Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## boboxu

Got this surprise when I came to get my mini picnic last week , I’ve been asking for this color in picotin years and finally it happened ☺️


----------



## Ethengdurst

MDNYC said:


> Thank you!


What a beauty


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MDNYC said:


> Thank you!


Be still my


----------



## nymeria

ny.lon said:


> I never posted here about my recent Birkin purchase, so better late than never
> B30, Togo, GHW, Bleu de Prusse - extra special for me as I had just graduated top of my MBA class and blue is the school's color. So this B will hold a special place in my heart!
> 
> Also today - C18 in Rose Texas - didn't even ask the leather but passed as it's too bright for me.


Congrats!! It's a gorgeous bag and you *totally *deserve it after working so hard! Enjoy it!!


----------



## lizcmess

mariko said:


> Birkin 25 sellier gold on gold!! *screaming*


Dream!


----------



## Orangefanatic

KC in biscuit GHW SWIFT via phone
Can’t find any references
Anyone seen this color in person?


----------



## Meta

Orangefanatic said:


> KC in biscuit GHW SWIFT via phone
> Can’t find any references
> Anyone seen this color in person?


There's quite a few pics of Biscuit in the Reference Library here. Specifically, a Kelly Longue in Biscuit Swift phw from @icechick.


----------



## Globetrotter

K25 Sellier in Black Epsom Leather with GHW- YES!!


----------



## Chanelfanz

K28 Sellier in Blue Atoll Epsom with PHW- Yes 
C18 in Malachite Epsom Ghw - Yes


----------



## odette57

Chanelfanz said:


> K28 Sellier in Blue Atoll Epsom with PHW- Yes
> C18 in Malachite Epsom Ghw - Yes


Congrats! I didn't know blue atoll is being offered this season.


----------



## stylemeter

no europe


----------



## stylemeter

Orangefanatic said:


> KC in biscuit GHW SWIFT via phone
> Can’t find any references
> Anyone seen this color in person?


yes its like a tan color - a bit lighter


----------



## xxDxx

K25 SO Gris Agate ostrich / Gris Perle lining with Permabrass HW - had to pass because I'm not a fan of ostrich


----------



## pasdedeux1

xxDxx said:


> K25 SO Gris Agate ostrich / Gris Perle lining with Permabrass HW - had to pass because I'm not a fan of ostrich


What???? Omg!


----------



## xxDxx

pasdedeux1 said:


> What???? Omg!


I know…. Gris Agate is the perfect grey color but I just can‘t do ostrich


----------



## periogirl28

xxDxx said:


> I know…. Gris Agate is the perfect grey color but I just can‘t do ostrich


Not to worry. There are many who agree with you and also customers who routinely decline Croc as they just can't do it. I wonder if this was a store or declined SO. I have an SO which is an Agate B25 so I guess I'm ok with Ostrich.


----------



## xxDxx

periogirl28 said:


> Not to worry. There are many who agree with you and also customers who routinely decline Croc as they just can't do it. I wonder if this was a store or declined SO. I have an SO which is an Agate B25 so I guess I'm ok with Ostrich.


I wonder that too. Someone will be very happy with this bag! I wish H would produce Gris Agate in non exotic leather because the color is stunning Enjoy your B25 to the max


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

K25 retourne, fauve, barenia faubourg, GHW - YES!!!!!

Edit: adding a picture


----------



## Orangefanatic

Meta said:


> There's quite a few pics of Biscuit in the Reference Library here. Specifically, a Kelly Longue in Biscuit Swift phw from @icechick.


Thank you


----------



## mamakay

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this but how are most offers communicated initially? Via text? Phone? Does anyone ever get surprised by their established SA with an offer at your usual boutique visit/appointment (when you go in for other items)?


----------



## sad16480

mamakay said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this but how are most offers communicated initially? Via text? Phone? Does anyone ever get surprised by their established SA with an offer at your usual boutique visit/appointment (when you go in for other items)?


In my case, I was in three weeks prior and happened to mentioned that I love ostrich, and rose gold is my favorite hardware… although my wishlist did not specify either (I only specified a Birkin 30 in eToupe with no hardware specified). The next day when I texted to thank him for the appointment, he said “I am working on something for you, but it will take me a few weeks.” Fast forward a few weeks and I reached out to see if I could grab an Evelyn TPM. He replied “Yes, I have one for you and I am still working on something else for you.” I made an appointment the next day to grab my Evelyn and he walked out with that and a big orange box (Birkin 30 Ostrich with Rose Gold Hardware). Not sure if that helps, but you could be surprised at a regular appointment


----------



## loh

mamakay said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this but how are most offers communicated initially? Via text? Phone? Does anyone ever get surprised by their established SA with an offer at your usual boutique visit/appointment (when you go in for other items)?



My answer is yes to all of the above.  First it was surprise offers during visits, then phone call offers, then text offers.  I think you'll find that to be the case with many if you search through the forum - the offers come in a variety of ways.


----------



## Fashionista2

MalaysianTransplant said:


> K25 retourne, fauve, barenia faubourg, GHW - YES!!!!!
> 
> Edit: adding a picture
> 
> View attachment 5144022


Beautiful


----------



## Bentley143

B25 in etoupe! Great neutral color


----------



## momoc

Bentley143 said:


> B25 in etoupe! Great neutral color
> 
> View attachment 5144352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144353



Congrats! I have this bag and use it a TON!! Probably my most used B25. Such a great neutral.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

When the H fairy sees your love into the house,magic happens.

Journey Started in May 21
B25 GHW Blue Nuit In June 21. YES
Mini Lindy Menthe GHW in July 21 YES


----------



## ellelater

boboxu said:


> Mini Kelly picnic in fauve for my upcoming B-day ☺


congrats and happy birthday!! Hope I'll have something for my b-day too


----------



## fayew21

Mini Constance Vert Jade in matte alligator with GHW

Thinking about it still - it was gorgeous in person, but I didn’t think I’d venture into an exotic alligator or croc so soon (or ever!), and I just got a bag in menthe. So I’m suuuper torn right now!


----------



## circusfairy*

Just got offered a MKII Gold with GHW and I was so sure I was going to say no when I received the phone call (Was waiting on black) but when I popped in store to have a look, it was   so I now have the weekend to decide!!


----------



## filthyluxe

circusfairy* said:


> Just got offered a MKII Gold with GHW and I was so sure I was going to say no when I received the phone call (Was waiting on black) but when I popped in store to have a look, it was   so I now have the weekend to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 5146366



Omg... say yes!! It's so gorgeous.  I'm so envious -- congrats on getting the offer!!


----------



## steffysstyle

circusfairy* said:


> Just got offered a MKII Gold with GHW and I was so sure I was going to say no when I received the phone call (Was waiting on black) but when I popped in store to have a look, it was   so I now have the weekend to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 5146366



It's gorgeous!


----------



## pasdedeux1

circusfairy* said:


> Just got offered a MKII Gold with GHW and I was so sure I was going to say no when I received the phone call (Was waiting on black) but when I popped in store to have a look, it was   so I now have the weekend to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 5146366


Is that a rose Sakura mini Lindy in the background??


----------



## Tykhe

circusfairy* said:


> Just got offered a MKII Gold with GHW and I was so sure I was going to say no when I received the phone call (Was waiting on black) but when I popped in store to have a look, it was   so I now have the weekend to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 5146366


Is that a Rose Sakura birkin on top? Omg. Where is this?


----------



## circusfairy*

filthyluxe said:


> Omg... say yes!! It's so gorgeous.  I'm so envious -- congrats on getting the offer!!



Very, very tempted!!! It was stunning irl


----------



## circusfairy*

pasdedeux1 said:


> Is that a rose Sakura mini Lindy in the background??



Yes it is!!! The display in my store was much tempting


----------



## circusfairy*

Tykhe said:


> Is that a Rose Sakura birkin on top? Omg. Where is this?



Yes it is!! I am based in Australia


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

RataDrawitra said:


> When the H fairy sees your love into the house,magic happens.
> 
> Journey Started in May 21
> B25 GHW Blue Nuit In June 21. YES
> Mini Lindy Menthe GHW in July 21 YES



attached pics


----------



## Tykhe

circusfairy* said:


> Yes it is!! I am based in Australia


wow! Very cool!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

circusfairy* said:


> Just got offered a MKII Gold with GHW and I was so sure I was going to say no when I received the phone call (Was waiting on black) but when I popped in store to have a look, it was   so I now have the weekend to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 5146366



Amazing bag and the bags in the background!!! HOLY COW!! Great score.


----------



## debykf

Tykhe said:


> Is that a Rose Sakura birkin on top? Omg. Where is this?


I agree! The bags in the background are gorgeous as well as the MK!


----------



## NervousNellie

RataDrawitra said:


> attached pics
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146502


Congrats! Stunning bags.


----------



## plumeria23

sad16480 said:


> In my case, I was in three weeks prior and happened to mentioned that I love ostrich, and rose gold is my favorite hardware… although my wishlist did not specify either (I only specified a Birkin 30 in eToupe with no hardware specified). The next day when I texted to thank him for the appointment, he said “I am working on something for you, but it will take me a few weeks.” Fast forward a few weeks and I reached out to see if I could grab an Evelyn TPM. He replied “Yes, I have one for you and I am still working on something else for you.” I made an appointment the next day to grab my Evelyn and he walked out with that and a big orange box (Birkin 30 Ostrich with Rose Gold Hardware). Not sure if that helps, but you could be surprised at a regular appointment


Ohhhh what color?!


----------



## Manon07

Mini Kelly II in “Foin", yellow gold hardware…YESSSS!


----------



## Orangefanatic

circusfairy* said:


> Just got offered a MKII Gold with GHW and I was so sure I was going to say no when I received the phone call (Was waiting on black) but when I popped in store to have a look, it was   so I now have the weekend to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 5146366


Is this reseller store?


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Do you mind me asking if you’re in the states ? I’m hoping for this exact combination !


----------



## circusfairy*

Orangefanatic said:


> Is this reseller store?



No this is my local store


----------



## sad16480

plumeria23 said:


> Ohhhh what color?!


Noir


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Manon07 said:


> Mini Kelly II in “Foin", yellow gold hardware…YESSSS!


Do you mind me asking if you’re in the states ? Hoping for this exact combo !


----------



## Manon07

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Do you mind me asking if you’re in the states ? Hoping for this exact combo !


Thia was offered in France!


----------



## nanh

Hello everyone! 
So excited to share with you all that i got offered B30 in Black Togo with Silver hardware and K25 Retourne in Biscuit swift leather with gold hardware… 
I chose the Birkin… I wasn’t sure how the swift leather holds up eventually… I love the Kelly shape even better than Birkin however the retourne im still not very sure of.  
I haven’t received the bag yet, my SA will be shipping it soon. I would love to do an unboxing here very soon. 
thank you for sharing my excitement


----------



## Saarke

B25 - Togo - Jaune Poussin - GH => No
B25 - Togo - Sanguine - GH - Contrast stitching => YES ! I know Sanguine isn't everyone's preferred color but I love how much of a chameleon color it is and with how much it matches in my wardrobe. (I asked for a pop of color in the orange tones)

Still waiting on a C18 in Craie/Nata with rose gold hardware. Fingers crossed


----------



## Chanelandco

Mini kelly in rose texas PHW... Yes !

Sooo small but oh sooo cute...


----------



## LadyO

corgimom11 said:


> C24 Au Bout du Monde. I can also confirm C is still not a quota here in US for 2021. Thanks to a few ladies here on this forum who helped me in making my decision on this special bag.
> 
> View attachment 4948437
> View attachment 4948438


Gorgeous piece of art! Wait a minute... Isn’t Constance a quota bag here in USA? I didn’t know that. I thought Constance is the same as B/K. Thanks!


----------



## corgimom11

LadyO said:


> Gorgeous piece of art! Wait a minute... Isn’t Constance a quota bag here in USA? I didn’t know that. I thought Constance is the same as B/K. Thanks!



Constance is not a quota bag but it does require pre-spend/relationship and they do limit you to 2 constance purchase annual -- assuming you are offered 2. I had multiple quota bags before being offered this Constance, which was my first surprisingly.


----------



## LadyO

corgimom11 said:


> Constance is not a quota bag but it does require pre-spend/relationship and they do limit you to 2 constance purchase annual -- assuming you are offered 2. I had multiple quota bags before being offered this Constance, which was my first surprisingly.


Oh, appreciate your response. I’m planning to get my first quota this winter and was thinking about Kelly Pochette or Constance 18 for summer. How much should I spend prior these options? Are those spendings (pre-Constance and Constance) will calculate towards another quota bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanelandco said:


> Mini kelly in rose texas PHW... Yes !
> 
> Sooo small but oh sooo cute...



So gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Chanelandco

steffysstyle said:


> So gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thanks a lot Steffy. !
I am very happy with this baby ..


----------



## olibelli

LadyO said:


> Oh, appreciate your response. I’m planning to get my first quota this winter and was thinking about Kelly Pochette or Constance 18 for summer. How much should I spend prior these options? Are those spendings (pre-Constance and Constance) will calculate towards another quota bag? Thanks a lot!


KP is not a quota bag here unless it's exotic  I'd say it's probably the toughest to get right now though.


----------



## A.Ali

LadyO said:


> Oh, appreciate your response. I’m planning to get my first quota this winter and was thinking about Kelly Pochette or Constance 18 for summer. How much should I spend prior these options? Are those spendings (pre-Constance and Constance) will calculate towards another quota bag? Thanks a lot!



As the other mentioned KP isn't a qouta bag but it might be hard to be offered one. I believe any bag purchased do not count towards your next bag so might need to build up your profile again in order to be offered a qouta bag. 

Of course there are always exceptions but it depends on your relationship with your boutique. 

One thing that I have learned is that never be afraid to ask your SA about something you want. 

Good luck on your quest for your C or K bag.


----------



## drmole

C18 Black Veau Swift GHW - after 2 days of putting on my wishlist in Barcelona. My dream birthday bag came in a sealed box with my name on it —— YES


----------



## KRZ

Noir B25 PHW- No (already have in GHW)
Craie K28 PHW- No (have B30 GHW)
Cognac Ostrich Mini Lindy GHW- yes 
C18 Blue Brume PHW-yes 
Noir TPM GHW yes


----------



## olibelli

B25 Jaune Poussin Swift PHW - pass because I am waiting for this color K25 S GHW

K25 Retourne Noir Togo GHW - pass, prefer Sellier

MKII Gold Epsom GHW - pass, was super tempted but already have B25 Gold and want this size in Quebracho

B25 Etain Togo RGHW - yes! How could I say no?!


----------



## ellelater

olibelli said:


> B25 Jaune Poussin Swift PHW - pass because I am waiting for this color K25 S GHW
> 
> K25 Retourne Noir Togo GHW - pass, prefer Sellier
> 
> MKII Gold Epsom GHW - pass, was super tempted but already have B25 Gold and want this size in Quebracho
> 
> B25 Etain Togo RGHW - yes! How could I say no?!


OMG congrats! I'm waiting for a B25/30 greyish color too.. do you mind sharing where is your location? Thanks!!


----------



## girlhasbags

ellelater said:


> OMG congrats! I'm waiting for a B25/30 greyish color too.. do you mind sharing where is your location? Thanks!!


Congrats and you would not say no!!!


----------



## Marmotte

C18 Doblis Ocean


----------



## olibelli

ellelater said:


> OMG congrats! I'm waiting for a B25/30 greyish color too.. do you mind sharing where is your location? Thanks!!


I am in the US   if it helps, a friend of mine also got the same color and HW combination a week before me, but in a B30, as well!


----------



## ArielS

B25 rose mexico togo phw 
B30 blue nuit togo phw


----------



## ellelater

olibelli said:


> I am in the US   if it helps, a friend of mine also got the same color and HW combination a week before me, but in a B30, as well!


Thanks! I'm in the US too. Guess they are having shipments recently!


----------



## filthyluxe

olibelli said:


> B25 Jaune Poussin Swift PHW - pass because I am waiting for this color K25 S GHW
> 
> K25 Retourne Noir Togo GHW - pass, prefer Sellier
> 
> MKII Gold Epsom GHW - pass, was super tempted but already have B25 Gold and want this size in Quebracho
> 
> B25 Etain Togo RGHW - yes! How could I say no?!



Good choice with the Etain 25!  I am dying for a MKII so I could totally empathize with the temptation.  So excited for you!!


----------



## ellelater

Kelly Pochette Noir swift GHW 2 weeks ago FSH store - YES!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

ellelater said:


> Kelly Pochette Noir swift GHW 2 weeks ago FSH store - YES!


Omg omg


----------



## lilmermaid264

Kelly 28, black togo with palladium hardware - yes!!


----------



## olibelli

filthyluxe said:


> Good choice with the Etain 25!  I am dying for a MKII so I could totally empathize with the temptation.  So excited for you!!


I think it'll quickly become my most used bag! I love the MK and have two but they fit nothing... Feels like a jigsaw puzzle every time I take something out of it and have to repack


----------



## raradarling

Chanelandco said:


> Mini kelly in rose texas PHW... Yes !
> 
> Sooo small but oh sooo cute...


A beauty!


----------



## filthyluxe

olibelli said:


> I think it'll quickly become my most used bag! I love the MK and have two but they fit nothing... Feels like a jigsaw puzzle every time I take something out of it and have to repack



That's how I feel about the B25, which is the closest mini bag I've been able to get.  It's like a fun game tho, right?


----------



## olibelli

filthyluxe said:


> That's how I feel about the B25, which is the closest mini bag I've been able to get.  It's like a fun game tho, right?


Conversely to you, the B25 is the biggest bag I have


----------



## smaxwell

ArielS said:


> B25 rose mexico togo phw
> B30 blue nuit togo phw


I purchased a constance in rose mexico, would love to see how it looks in a b25! Post photos!


----------



## Pradagal

filthyluxe said:


> Omg... say yes!! It's so gorgeous.  I'm so envious -- congrats on getting the offer!!


This is GORGEOUS!  Did you take it?


----------



## Notorious Pink

smaxwell said:


> I purchased a constance in rose mexico, would love to see how it looks in a b25! Post photos!


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 5151844
> View attachment 5151846


Oh no, no ghw??


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> Oh no, no ghw??



Nope. I was told it was not offered. 

however, this is such a bright color, I think I prefer PHW. as you know, I usually prefer GHW, but for some colors it brings out yellow undertones and that’s not necessarily better to my eye. I have a pink ghw (and plenty of other ghw bags) already so I’m good.


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope. I was told it was not offered.
> 
> however, this is such a bright color, I think I prefer PHW. as you know, I usually prefer GHW, but for some colors it brings out yellow undertones and that’s not necessarily better to my eye. I have a pink ghw (and plenty of other ghw bags) already so I’m good.


I’m a PHW gal so I think PHW looks best on every color, but especially the rich pinks (both reddish and baby pink hues). It cools the punch of color, IMO. Congrats!!


----------



## debykf

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope. I was told it was not offered.
> 
> however, this is such a bright color, I think I prefer PHW. as you know, I usually prefer GHW, but for some colors it brings out yellow undertones and that’s not necessarily better to my eye. I have a pink ghw (and plenty of other ghw bags) already so I’m good.


It’s beautiful!!! Congratulations! That is how I feel about rose pourpre…I really wanted gold hw but once I got it with palladium, I think it looks perfect.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope. I was told it was not offered.
> 
> however, this is such a bright color, I think I prefer PHW. as you know, I usually prefer GHW, but for some colors it brings out yellow undertones and that’s not necessarily better to my eye. I have a pink ghw (and plenty of other ghw bags) already so I’m good.


I agree, I have never been a fan of GHW on Rose Mexico/Rose Extreme/Rose Pourpre. It just doesn't work with brights to my eyes.


----------



## nashpoo

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope. I was told it was not offered.
> 
> however, this is such a bright color, I think I prefer PHW. as you know, I usually prefer GHW, but for some colors it brings out yellow undertones and that’s not necessarily better to my eye. I have a pink ghw (and plenty of other ghw bags) already so I’m good.


Love it with palladium!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 5151844
> View attachment 5151846


STUNNING! I too always prefer GHW, but I think you're correct that PHW works beautifully with this tone of pink.


----------



## psoucsd

The call has happened!

mini Lindy Clemence leather noir with gold hardware. I swear a mini Lindy has been harder to come by than a Birkin or Kelly.

Hope this is just the start of a future collection in an array of colors (especially gold w/ gold hardware).  I think it’s just such a beautiful and practical bag; perfect crossbody that’s the right size to fit a phone, wallet and essentials.


----------



## Tykhe

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 5151844
> View attachment 5151846


Love this! Especially with the matching camouflaged rodeo lol.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

psoucsd said:


> The call has happened!
> 
> mini Lindy Clemence leather noir with gold hardware. I swear a mini Lindy has been harder to come by than a Birkin or Kelly.
> 
> Hope this is just the start of a future collection in an array of colors (especially gold w/ gold hardware).  I think it’s just such a beautiful and practical bag; perfect crossbody that’s the right size to fit a phone, wallet and essentials.


For mini Lindy! Pop color is more fun esp with GHW.

Congrats on your mini lindy. Just got offered on last couple weeks as well.Went to boutique waering ML yesterday and my SA told me she can get one in neutral colors  ( gold, Etoup,nata etc  but no black for mini bag) for me but please enjoy my ML Menthe GHW first


----------



## Naynaykilla

Offered today NYC location:
K28 noir and twill PhW - pass
K28 gold GHW - yes
C24 gold GHW - pass


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 5151844
> View attachment 5151846


Love this! It’s amazing! So happy for you! Hugs


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Love this! It’s amazing! So happy for you! Hugs



thanks sweetie!
Its from Manhasset - their fall 2020 order for me never arrived, so this took its place.


----------



## Melow

Naynaykilla said:


> Offered today NYC location:
> K28 noir and twill PhW - pass
> K28 gold GHW - yes
> C24 gold GHW - pass





I envy u so so much!! K 28 gold GHW is my dream bag


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 5151844
> View attachment 5151846


Congratulations!!!! So happy for you. Your pink collection is most likely complete now


----------



## Ethengdurst

psoucsd said:


> The call has happened!
> 
> mini Lindy Clemence leather noir with gold hardware. I swear a mini Lindy has been harder to come by than a Birkin or Kelly.
> 
> Hope this is just the start of a future collection in an array of colors (especially gold w/ gold hardware).  I think it’s just such a beautiful and practical bag; perfect crossbody that’s the right size to fit a phone, wallet and essentials.


Congrats, yes the mini L I think is the perfect crossbody. I’m happy you got yours! An SA I talked to said they’re treating them like quota bags now in the US because they’re so limited and sought after.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Melow said:


> I envy u so so much!! K 28 gold GHW is my dream bag


Awww thanks! I really wanted a k25 but the k28 was actually quite proportionate for me, so I think the 25 would have been a touch small for me. I hope you get a call soon about this exact combo soon!


----------



## psoucsd

Ethengdurst said:


> Congrats, yes the mini L I think is the perfect crossbody. I’m happy you got yours! An SA I talked to said they’re treating them like quota bags now in the US because they’re so limited and sought after.



thank you!  The offer came as a complete surprise as every time I’ve asked for one my SA implied that they were in such high demand they were reserved for VIPs (of which I am definitely not).


----------



## misspakie

24/24 Mini Gold PHW - pass
C18 Noir Swift RGHW - yes!
I’m so happy!!!


----------



## Tykhe

misspakie said:


> 24/24 Mini Gold PHW - pass
> C18 Noir Swift RGHW - yes!
> I’m so happy!!!


Congrats!


----------



## boo1689

Lime mini lindy in clemence - sadly passed because I'm not a fan of the large and deep grain on this baby.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

boo1689 said:


> Lime mini lindy in clemence - sadly passed because I'm not a fan of the large and deep grain on this baby.


Awww! Mini Lindy is a cute bag but I am not sure with the color lime.


----------



## odette57

boo1689 said:


> Lime mini lindy in clemence - sadly passed because I'm not a fan of the large and deep grain on this baby.


That would have been a nice summery bag! I love lime!  I know clemence is not for everyone, what leather would you have preferred?


----------



## boo1689

RataDrawitra said:


> Awww! Mini Lindy is a cute bag but I am not sure with the color lime.



 I actually love happy colors like lime~ but the clememce just gave it a dull, matte , foggy tone that was unfortunate....



odette57 said:


> That would have been a nice summery bag! I love lime!  I know clemence is not for everyone, what leather would you have preferred?



 Perfect summer color bag indeed... if only it was in swift or a more smooth/ finer grain clemence like my rouge de coeur mini lindy , I would have taken him home in a heart beat!


----------



## Birkinitis

Black Birkin 30 Togo with gold hardware. Perfection. Yes.


----------



## hers4eva

Birkinitis said:


> Black Birkin 30 Togo with gold hardware. Perfection. Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155047


----------



## tlamdang08

TPM Evelyn bleu nuit, noir solid strap- No
A SO slot in October: Yes


----------



## calidesignerlover

Just got offered this beauty today. Crocodile Kelly in Bleu Izmir with GHW! I’ve rarely seen this color in crocodile Birkin and even rarer that I’ve seen in online in a Kelly so I had to get it! The pictures don’t do it justice. I am in LOVE with the color!


----------



## Chanell712

olibelli said:


> B25 Jaune Poussin Swift PHW - pass because I am waiting for this color K25 S GHW
> 
> K25 Retourne Noir Togo GHW - pass, prefer Sellier
> 
> MKII Gold Epsom GHW - pass, was super tempted but already have B25 Gold and want this size in Quebracho
> 
> B25 Etain Togo RGHW - yes! How could I say no?!


We literally have the exact same wishlist LOL love it


----------



## calidesignerlover

Picture without the protective packaging


----------



## Poohbeary

MKII chevre Mysore bleu frida - it was a super hard pass since I really want chevre leather but it’s just not my color choice and size of the bag is not practical for me.

B25 Gris Etain PHW- absolutely yes


----------



## filthyluxe

calidesignerlover said:


> Just got offered this beauty today. Crocodile Kelly in Bleu Izmir with GHW! I’ve rarely seen this color in crocodile Birkin and even rarer that I’ve seen in online in a Kelly so I had to get it! The pictures don’t do it justice. I am in LOVE with the color!



OMFGGGGG girl I am so envious of you -- CONGRATS!!! It is such a stunner.  OOTD shots soon, please!


----------



## HolyGrail7

Hi, 
I’m new to my Hermes Journey. Excited to be a part of this world. My holy grail bag is a Mini Kelly or K25 in Rose confetti or Noir.
Offers- 
B30 Bleu Du Nord PHW - Pass
Mini Lindy (didn’t ask for the colour) - Pass
C18 - Vert Amande - Pass


----------



## nanh

calidesignerlover said:


> Picture without the protective packaging


So beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## bb721

B30 Trench Clemence in GHW - Yes!


----------



## MyHjourney

bb721 said:


> B30 Trench Clemence in GHW - Yes!


oooo wow!!! can we see a picture??


----------



## bb721

MyHjourney said:


> oooo wow!!! can we see a picture??



If you insist  sorry for the sloppy twilly...was a bit overly excited and this was post a few tequila sodas by the pool, haha!


----------



## raradarling

Poohbeary said:


> MKII chevre Mysore bleu frida - it was a super hard pass since I really want chevre leather but it’s just not my color choice and size of the bag is not practical for me.
> 
> B25 Gris Etain PHW- absolutely yes


Hi! Can I ask what hardware the MKII in BF had? TIA!


----------



## Sofiko

calidesignerlover said:


> Just got offered this beauty today. Crocodile Kelly in Bleu Izmir with GHW! I’ve rarely seen this color in crocodile Birkin and even rarer that I’ve seen in online in a Kelly so I had to get it! The pictures don’t do it justice. I am in LOVE with the color!


Stunning ✨


----------



## olibelli

Chanell712 said:


> We literally have the exact same wishlist LOL love it


Here's hoping we both get what we want


----------



## msPing

For 2021:
K28 sellier gold on gold = YES (can’t wait to pick it up)
24 black rose gold = yes
C19 pearl gris exotic with silver hw = had to pass, not there yet haha

SA has been amazing; and I have been patient! I asked for 25 sizes or 30 / k 25/28… I’m happy with the offers


----------



## Poohbeary

raradarling said:


> Hi! Can I ask what hardware the MKII in BF had? TIA!


I actually didn’t bother to ask the hardware color since I made up my mind to get the B25. Sorry


----------



## MyHjourney

bb721 said:


> If you insist  sorry for the sloppy twilly...was a bit overly excited and this was post a few tequila sodas by the pool, haha!


Wowwwww!!!! What a beauty! Huge congrats thanks hun


----------



## wearawishbone

Not a super exciting offer but a color I've never seen before: Picotin 18 in biscuit/GHW. It was definitely a chameleon in various lighting. I passed as it had a yellow/almost greenish undertone. It's meant to be a neutral, lighter than H gold. Has anyone seen this color in other bags?


----------



## momoc

wearawishbone said:


> Not a super exciting offer but a color I've never seen before: Picotin 18 in biscuit/GHW. It was definitely a chameleon in various lighting. I passed as it had a yellow/almost greenish undertone. It's meant to be a neutral, lighter than H gold. Has anyone seen this color in other bags?


This is a reissued color for AW2021. It’s coming in quota bags too.


----------



## allure244

K25 Nata epsom GHW!!! It was a surprise bday present from my DH for a milestone birthday.


----------



## discussionforh

birkin 25 in Vert D'eau Croc and GHW... Thinking if I should take it


----------



## Chilipadi

discussionforh said:


> birkin 25 in Vert D'eau Croc and GHW... Thinking if I should take it



That's my HG bag but with GHW.


----------



## stylemeter

Sofiko said:


> Stunning ✨


Gorgeous


----------



## rich smith

love it!!


----------



## wearawishbone

momoc said:


> This is a reissued color for AW2021. It’s coming in quota bags too.


Ah interesting. Thanks for the info ☺️


----------



## loopymoi

Picotin 18 in Rouge Sellier with GHW - Yes!

I asked for a Pico in a color rather than the typical neutrals (black, etain, gold etc) and am so happy with this. It is actually my first H bag and I am in love.


----------



## ArielS

loopymoi said:


> Picotin 18 in Rouge Sellier with GHW - Yes!
> 
> I asked for a Pico in a color rather than the typical neutrals (black, etain, gold etc) and am so happy with this. It is actually my first H bag and I am in love.


Sounds great! Please post pics.


----------



## xxDxx

discussionforh said:


> birkin 25 in Vert D'eau Croc and GHW... Thinking if I should take it


OMG you need to get it! Such a stunning color in croc!


----------



## kttREX

calidesignerlover said:


> Picture without the protective packaging


omg this is STUNNING!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> Congratulations!!!! So happy for you. Your pink collection is most likely complete now


Lol, INDEED IT IS!!!
I may actually be <gasp> moving on to neutrals now!


----------



## Notorious Pink

calidesignerlover said:


> Just got offered this beauty today. Crocodile Kelly in Bleu Izmir with GHW! I’ve rarely seen this color in crocodile Birkin and even rarer that I’ve seen in online in a Kelly so I had to get it! The pictures don’t do it justice. I am in LOVE with the color!


OMG THIS IS SOOOO INSANELY GOOD!!!!!


----------



## mp4

calidesignerlover said:


> Picture without the protective packaging



Blue Izmir exotic is a showstopper!!! Mega congratulations on this gorgeous Kelly!!!


----------



## summer_mango

summer_mango said:


> I really enjoy reading this thread and I share all your excitement of your new bags!
> 
> A quick offer update from myself
> 
> 0
> 
> Just kidding. I am not that stressed about new bags now as I am content with what I have.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on scoring your dream bags ladies and gentlemen!


Finally got my 1st offer in 2021!!!

C19 in shinny alligator with RGHW

I didn’t take it because I prefer Matt alligator and not ready for a Constance yet


----------



## Chanell712

MalaysianTransplant said:


> K25 retourne, fauve, barenia faubourg, GHW - YES!!!!!
> 
> Edit: adding a picture
> 
> View attachment 5144022


Beautiful! What’s the name of your card holder?


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Chanell712 said:


> Beautiful! What’s the name of your card holder?


It’s the city zippe wallet!


----------



## Naynaykilla

My SA just called to ask if Id like a C18 nata RGHW but I’m undecided, because I have a 4yr old with sticky hands, so not sure this poor bag will survive life with him. So am on the fence.


----------



## odette57

Naynaykilla said:


> My SA just called to ask if Id like a C18 nata RGHW but I’m undecided, because I have a 4yr old with sticky hands, so not sure this poor bag will survive life with him. So am on the fence.


Take it if you love it!  They grow up so fast, before you know it, you'll be able to enjoy your more delicate pieces!


----------



## CMilly

Naynaykilla said:


> My SA just called to ask if Id like a C18 nata RGHW but I’m undecided, because I have a 4yr old with sticky hands, so not sure this poor bag will survive life with him. So am on the fence.


Take it. My light bag has survived my toddler!


----------



## nashpoo

Naynaykilla said:


> My SA just called to ask if Id like a C18 nata RGHW but I’m undecided, because I have a 4yr old with sticky hands, so not sure this poor bag will survive life with him. So am on the fence.


Say yes! I have the same one and it’s gorgeous.


----------



## jourai27

Kelly Ado in Gold Evercolor with GHW


----------



## Phiona88

discussionforh said:


> birkin 25 in Vert D'eau Croc and GHW... Thinking if I should take it



That’s my HG bag!!


----------



## mauihappyplace

discussionforh said:


> birkin 25 in Vert D'eau Croc and GHW... Thinking if I should take it


Please take it and post pic


----------



## discussionforh

Chilipadi said:


> That's my HG bag but with GHW.


Yea I prefer it in ghw too!


xxDxx said:


> OMG you need to get it! Such a stunning color in croc!


yes it is… I didn’t expect that


Phiona88 said:


> That’s my HG bag!!


I can tell from your profile pic! If I rmb it correctly we should be in the same home town


mauihappyplace said:


> Please take it and post pic


Haha thanks! It hasn’t arrived at the store yet. Will share it after I take it


----------



## boomer1234

Kelly pochette blue frida with gold hardware - no brainer since I have been wishing for a KP for like 3 years!


----------



## Birkinitis

jourai27 said:


> Kelly Ado in Gold Evercolor with GHW


Would love to see a picture of this if you've got time and a bonus modeling shot if possible. I just can't get a clear understanding of how the size. Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Mapoon

We have been in lockdown and will be lifted this afternoon and I got a surprise call from my Hermes SA whom I only bought a pair of mini pop H earrings and he knows I like colours and we always talk colours…and he said he received a Kelly to go in rose Texas and asked if I was keen…though I always wanted to add a mini Chanel flap (ktg is abit cheaper) as I never spent so much on a bag before…I didn’t say no straight away but I said I will think about it…I like it but I’m sitting on the fence as I added other smaller price items on my wishlist and it doesn’t really suit my lifestyle….so maybe that’s a sign to pass….


----------



## Ethengdurst

loopymoi said:


> Picotin 18 in Rouge Sellier with GHW - Yes!
> 
> I asked for a Pico in a color rather than the typical neutrals (black, etain, gold etc) and am so happy with this. It is actually my first H bag and I am in love.


Just got this same bag. Congrats, it’s a beautiful!


----------



## Bebeh

Constance to go black ghw YES
Picotin 18 Gold phw YES


----------



## A.Ali

discussionforh said:


> birkin 25 in Vert D'eau Croc and GHW... Thinking if I should take it



Please say you did accept this offer.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Mapoon said:


> We have been in lockdown and will be lifted this afternoon and I got a surprise call from my Hermes SA whom I only bought a pair of mini pop H earrings and he knows I like colours and we always talk colours…and he said he received a Kelly to go in rose Texas and asked if I was keen…though I always wanted to add a mini Chanel flap (ktg is abit cheaper) as I never spent so much on a bag before…I didn’t say no straight away but I said I will think about it…I like it but I’m sitting on the fence as I added other smaller price items on my wishlist and it doesn’t really suit my lifestyle….so maybe that’s a sign to pass….



Your post screams “pass” to me. 

If you don’t absolutely “love” it, then let it go (especially at these prices).


----------



## Mapoon

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Your post screams “pass” to me.
> 
> If you don’t absolutely “love” it, then let it go (especially at these prices).


Thank you dear..I did pass on it..feel a bit bad as it doesn’t feel nice to reject but I know I made the right choice but yes also the price point too..maybe another time   Will rather have something I will


----------



## miles0920

B35 Gris Etain Togo GHW -pass
B35 Noir Togo GHW -YES


----------



## jourai27

Birkinitis said:


> Would love to see a picture of this if you've got time and a bonus modeling shot if possible. I just can't get a clear understanding of how the size. Thanks and congrats!



Here you go! Apologies for the ugly modeling shot but since I rarely go out anymore, this is the best outfit  and my husband is a really bad photographer. I'm 5ft for your reference (and my husband made me look like I'm 3ft )


----------



## allure244

allure244 said:


> K25 Nata epsom GHW!!! It was a surprise bday present from my DH for a milestone birthday.



All dressed up


----------



## Chanelandco

allure244 said:


> All dressed up
> 
> View attachment 5159251


It is beautiful! Congrats and happy birthday .


----------



## nashpoo

allure244 said:


> All dressed up
> 
> View attachment 5159251


Congrats and Happy Birthday! This is one of my dream bags


----------



## debykf

allure244 said:


> All dressed up
> 
> View attachment 5159251


This looks so gorgeous! Congratulations! Can you share the name of the twilly?


----------



## lindacherie

jourai27 said:


> Here you go! Apologies for the ugly modeling shot but since I rarely go out anymore, this is the best outfit  and my husband is a really bad photographer. I'm 5ft for your reference (and my husband made me look like I'm 3ft )



Love your backpack! I’m really interested in one, too, but my SA said it doesn’t fit much and hasn’t seen many. (And your husband seems like my husband… he loves taking terrible pics of me, lol.)


----------



## periogirl28

lindacherie said:


> Love your backpack! I’m really interested in one, too, but my SA said it doesn’t fit much and hasn’t seen many. (And your husband seems like my husband… he loves taking terrible pics of me, lol.)


A side effect of lovely and helpful but extra tall husbands. I can relate.


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> All dressed up
> 
> View attachment 5159251


Beautiful!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

My husband has finally arrived home from his business trip toting my B25 craie/rghw he picked up in Paris a few weeks back.

Last bag offer for me this year!


----------



## loh

pasdedeux1 said:


> View attachment 5159770
> 
> 
> My husband has finally arrived home from his business trip toting my B25 craie/rghw he picked up in Paris a few weeks back.
> 
> Last bag offer for me this year!



That's a pretty awesome souvenir!!   What a great hubby.  Congrats on a beautiful bag!


----------



## tinkerbell68

pasdedeux1 said:


> View attachment 5159770
> 
> 
> My husband has finally arrived home from his business trip toting my B25 craie/rghw he picked up in Paris a few weeks back.
> 
> Last bag offer for me this year!


OMG! So beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## pasdedeux1

loh said:


> That's a pretty awesome souvenir!!   What a great hubby.  Congrats on a beautiful bag!


I'll keep him  He's very tolerant of my excesses (horses and bags) and has the added bonus of being, in my opinion, devastatingly handsome


----------



## juejue

bolide 1923 - 25 evercolor in vert criquet GHW - pass


----------



## allure244

debykf said:


> This looks so gorgeous! Congratulations! Can you share the name of the twilly?



It’s the brides de gala love twilly from a few years ago


----------



## exchangeluxury

I am over the moon received this offer from my SA this past weekend- Constance to go in gold/ghw


----------



## gracecska

Mini lindy in bleu brume swift PHW - hard decision but passed, as I didn't want such a casual bag in a light, soft leather.


----------



## skybluesky

gracecska said:


> Mini lindy in bleu brume swift PHW - hard decision but passed, as I didn't want such a casual bag in a light, soft leather.



That sounds beautiful! I didn't even know they made it in that combo.  You're right for turning it down...I think I'd be afraid to take it out, much less drink coffee or tea (or eat!) with it in my vicinity.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

gracecska said:


> Mini lindy in bleu brume swift PHW - hard decision but passed, as I didn't want such a casual bag in a light, soft leather.


I would do the same. For mini lindy, I only consider GHW.


----------



## gracecska

skybluesky said:


> That sounds beautiful! I didn't even know they made it in that combo.  You're right for turning it down...I think I'd be afraid to take it out, much less drink coffee or tea (or eat!) with it in my vicinity.


Yes, bleu brume is such a gorgeous and delicate color! Attached a quick photo I snapped when I was in the shop  I do hope production of this color doesn’t end too soon, as I would love a Sellier K in it.

My fear was not only with food and drinks, but also with color transfer from clothes and contact with surfaces… I’m a total klutz and because the bag protrudes so much from the body due to its shape, it would only be a matter of time before I bump into a wall or something dirty and totally ruin it







RataDrawitra said:


> I would do the same. For mini lindy, I only consider GHW.


It’s so interesting to hear everyone else’s preferences! I’m personally a big fan of palladium, especially with cooler colors like this. Plus my skin tone can't handle yellow gold  Your menthe mini lindy is to die for, btw! And a rich color like menthe pairs perfectly with gold.


----------



## Aphall22

White K25 swift retourne


----------



## Avintage

Can’t decide whether to take this or not. C18 black in Veau Monsieur with silver “limited” buckle.


----------



## mp4

I visit this thread a lot but am not always great about posting .  The pandemic hasnt helped either!  Nevertheles, I know this is a grail for some pink lovers… C18 5P PHW.  Hope a die hard pink lover gets it!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Avintage said:


> Can’t decide whether to take this or not. C18 black in Veau Monsieur with silver “limited” buckle.


Did you see it in person? Any detail or description you can give? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

calidesignerlover said:


> Just got offered this beauty today. Crocodile Kelly in Bleu Izmir with GHW! I’ve rarely seen this color in crocodile Birkin and even rarer that I’ve seen in online in a Kelly so I had to get it! The pictures don’t do it justice. I am in LOVE with the color!


Wow stunning! Enjoy!!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

allure244 said:


> K25 Nata epsom GHW!!! It was a surprise bday present from my DH for a milestone birthday.


Congrats amazing bag! Enjoy!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

pasdedeux1 said:


> View attachment 5159770
> 
> 
> My husband has finally arrived home from his business trip toting my B25 craie/rghw he picked up in Paris a few weeks back.
> 
> Last bag offer for me this year!


Stunning!! Enjoy in good health!!


----------



## momoc

Avintage said:


> Can’t decide whether to take this or not. C18 black in Veau Monsieur with silver “limited” buckle.



Ohh maybe this is the new one from SS2021? With like a “mirror” type hardware that’s also like shaped in angles. Also comes for Mosaique bag. It showed up at press events, glad to hear it has finally arrived in stores (if this is the one you are talking about)


Some photos -





						Hermès Spring/Summer 2021 RTW and Accessories
					

I spotted C18 5P from reseller’s ig  Lovely. I know it’s been mentioned that it only comes in epsom but here i am hoping in chevre or togo too.. i love epsom! But as an owner of 3 bags in epsom, i would like to explore other h leathers too.. bubblegum pink is amazing :love:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Avintage

momoc said:


> Ohh maybe this is the new one from SS2021? With like a “mirror” type hardware that’s also like shaped in angles. Also comes for Mosaique bag. It showed up at press events, glad to hear it has finally arrived in stores (if this is the one you are talking about)
> 
> 
> Some photos -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Spring/Summer 2021 RTW and Accessories
> 
> 
> I spotted C18 5P from reseller’s ig  Lovely. I know it’s been mentioned that it only comes in epsom but here i am hoping in chevre or togo too.. i love epsom! But as an owner of 3 bags in epsom, i would like to explore other h leathers too.. bubblegum pink is amazing :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





Yes! That’s the exact buckle  Decided to get it when I saw it in store today (can’t resist H). It also comes in a special blue dustbag.
Here’s the picture from today!


----------



## Avintage

Dreaming Big said:


> Did you see it in person? Any detail or description you can give? Thanks in advance.



It has “mirror” details, the store manager explained that it was inspired by diamond, same shiny effect when light hits the hardware


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

gracecska said:


> Yes, bleu brume is such a gorgeous and delicate color! Attached a quick photo I snapped when I was in the shop  I do hope production of this color doesn’t end too soon, as I would love a Sellier K in it.
> 
> My fear was not only with food and drinks, but also with color transfer from clothes and contact with surfaces… I’m a total klutz and because the bag protrudes so much from the body due to its shape, it would only be a matter of time before I bump into a wall or something dirty and totally ruin it
> 
> View attachment 5161432
> View attachment 5161433
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so interesting to hear everyone else’s preferences! I’m personally a big fan of palladium, especially with cooler colors like this. Plus my skin tone can't handle yellow gold  Your menthe mini lindy is to die for, btw! And a rich color like menthe pairs perfectly with gold.


I am a big no of swift! Only one exception of Kelly pochette


----------



## skybluesky

gracecska said:


> Yes, bleu brume is such a gorgeous and delicate color! Attached a quick photo I snapped when I was in the shop  I do hope production of this color doesn’t end too soon, as I would love a Sellier K in it.
> 
> My fear was not only with food and drinks, but also with color transfer from clothes and contact with surfaces… I’m a total klutz and because the bag protrudes so much from the body due to its shape, it would only be a matter of time before I bump into a wall or something dirty and totally ruin it
> 
> View attachment 5161432
> View attachment 5161433
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so interesting to hear everyone else’s preferences! I’m personally a big fan of palladium, especially with cooler colors like this. Plus my skin tone can't handle yellow gold  Your menthe mini lindy is to die for, btw! And a rich color like menthe pairs perfectly with gold.



I literally gasped when I saw the pictures, thank you for sharing! It's such a beautiful combination. I don't know if I could've controlled myself.  It's perfect with PHW.  I wear dark jeans most of the time so I'd definitely color transfer.


----------



## byulgabang

Avintage said:


> It has “mirror” details, the store manager explained that it was inspired by diamond, same shiny effect when light hits the hardware



What is the price of this C18? Thanks in advance!


----------



## yuukei

I was given the choice between:
Birkin 25 in black togo with PHW and
Kelly 25 retourne in Etain togo with GHW.
After much hesitation I chose the k25 since I already own a b30 but it’s such a hard decision definitely getting a b25 as my next quota bag!


----------



## Bentley143

Avintage said:


> Yes! That’s the exact buckle  Decided to get it when I saw it in store today (can’t resist H). It also comes in a special blue dustbag.
> Here’s the picture from today!
> 
> View attachment 5162138


I was offered this bag today! Can you share the price and if it scratches easily? It looks like swift. Thank you in advance!


----------



## momoc

Bentley143 said:


> I was offered this bag today! Can you share the price and if it scratches easily? It looks like swift. Thank you in advance!


I believe this particular model should be made in Monsieur leather


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

momoc said:


> Ohh maybe this is the new one from SS2021? With like a “mirror” type hardware that’s also like shaped in angles. Also comes for Mosaique bag. It showed up at press events, glad to hear it has finally arrived in stores (if this is the one you are talking about)
> 
> 
> Some photos -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Spring/Summer 2021 RTW and Accessories
> 
> 
> I spotted C18 5P from reseller’s ig  Lovely. I know it’s been mentioned that it only comes in epsom but here i am hoping in chevre or togo too.. i love epsom! But as an owner of 3 bags in epsom, i would like to explore other h leathers too.. bubblegum pink is amazing :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Hardware cool on the C18. Wonder about durability. 


Fray fray Birkin is ❤️❤️❤️. Any chance you were offered? So fab!

great pics


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Rouge Vif tadelekat Kelly 25 GHW pass

Constance 18 Alligator matte Vert jade GHW (swoon) pass

Blue Indigo Togo Birkin 25 GHW (amazing neutral!) Pass

Kelly Cut Swift PHW (pass)

Birkin 25 SHADOW in Nata - I’ve never ever seen before- omg beyond  incredible art (YES!!!!) love beyond 

Picotin Noir TOUCH 22 GHW - Yes


----------



## pursemurse

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Rouge Vif tadelekat Kelly 25 GHW pass
> 
> Constance 18 Alligator matte Vert jade GHW (swoon) pass
> 
> Blue Indigo Togo Birkin 25 GHW (amazing neutral!) Pass
> 
> Kelly Cut Swift PHW (pass)
> 
> Birkin 25 SHADOW in Nata - I’ve never ever seen before- omg beyond  incredible art (YES!!!!) love beyond
> 
> Picotin Noir TOUCH 22 GHW - Yes



OMG congrats! Sounds gorgeous. Would love to see pic if you get the chance to share! ❤️❤️


----------



## Avintage

byulgabang said:


> What is the price of this C18? Thanks in advance!





Bentley143 said:


> I was offered this bag today! Can you share the price and if it scratches easily? It looks like swift. Thank you in advance!



It was $14,700 SGD (SE Asia prices is 25% more than EUR)

Veau Monsieur is beautiful, soft and buttery. It is more like tadelakt/sombrero and is prone to scratches that can be rubbed off  It is a perfect leather for constance mini. Love the leather smell (fyi I’m not a big fan of epsom)


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Thank you sweetie! I just posted separate thread for the B25 Shadow since I’m still dying over it and at first embarrassed to share but now want all to know it’s out there, possible and gorgeous ❤️ Here’s a pic. I’m assuming you are asking to see the B25 Nata Shadow ? The Noir Picotin Touch 22 is seriously fab in a low key way but.. which will post the white but lmk! Both amazing in different ways


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Thank you sweetie! I just posted separate thread for the B25 Shadow since I’m still dying over it and at first embarrassed to share but now want all to know it’s out there, possible and gorgeous ❤ Here’s a pic. I’m assuming you are asking to see the B25 Nata Shadow ? The Noir Picotin Touch 22 is seriously fab in a low key way but.. which will post the white but lmk! Both amazing in different ways


----------



## MyHjourney

Looks stunning on you!


----------



## psoucsd

Birkin 25 Nata Shadow?!?!  I’m dead.  So beautiful!


----------



## byulgabang

Avintage said:


> It was $14,700 SGD (SE Asia prices is 25% more than EUR)
> 
> Veau Monsieur is beautiful, soft and buttery. It is more like tadelakt/sombrero and is prone to scratches that can be rubbed off  It is a perfect leather for constance mini. Love the leather smell (fyi I’m not a big fan of epsom)



I was also offered this bag and I'm in NJ/NY area. Wonder if it's the same boutique!

I found some more photos online so sharing w/ you all. It is beautiful.


----------



## sillygooose

Nata Sesame PHW P18 - no (prefer GHW)
Barenia GHW P18 - YES! Didn’t expect to ever acquire a Barenia but I totally get the hype now!! The color is so much better than Gold (I have gold in evercolor (which I loved before meeting Barenia!), Epsom and have seem gold in clemence)... not to mention the smell!!


----------



## duffybear

Mini Lindy noir phw 
Yes to it n have been waiting for a long time


----------



## surfer

sillygooose said:


> Nata Sesame PHW P18 - no (prefer GHW)
> Barenia GHW P18 - YES! Didn’t expect to ever acquire a Barenia but I totally get the hype now!! The color is so much better than Gold (I have gold in evercolor (which I loved before meeting Barenia!), Epsom and have seem gold in clemence)... not to mention the smell!!


Please share pics and the code of the barenia if you wouldn't mind? I would love to ask my SA for one


----------



## byulgabang

2021 Offers:

April - Kelly Pochette in Rose Sakura w/ PHW (Swift) - Yes
May - Birkin 30 in Etoupe w/ GHW (Epsom) - Yes
July - Lindy Mini in Gold w/ GHW (Clemence) - Yes
July - Cabas 27 in Gold & Fabric (Swift) - Yes
August - Constance 18 in Black Limited Edition Mirror H w/ PHW (Monsieur) - Yes

I think I'm doing pretty good this year! Waiting for a Kelly 28 or a Kelly Mini II next.


----------



## sillygooose

surfer said:


> Please share pics and the code of the barenia if you wouldn't mind? I would love to ask my SA for one



here you go, attaching a photo with the evercolor roulis in case helpful! Color in Epsom is way off - too yellow. The colors of the barenia and evercolor IRL are a touch more saturated and less yellow

code H077913CC34 

one question though - how long is the smell supposed to last?


----------



## madamelizaking

sillygooose said:


> here you go, attaching a photo with the evercolor roulis in case helpful! Color in Epsom is way off - too yellow. The colors of the barenia and evercolor IRL are a touch more saturated and less yellow
> 
> code H077913CC34
> 
> one question though - how long is the smell supposed to last?


I've had my barenia B for over a year and a half now and it still smells divine.


----------



## Sydny2

My first bag offer - B35 Togo noir GHW. That’s a really classic combo. I’m a guy. I guess it’s perfect for me.


----------



## raradarling

Sydny2 said:


> My first bag offer - B35 Togo noir GHW. That’s a really classic combo. I’m a guy. I guess it’s perfect for me.


Congrats!!


----------



## raradarling

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Rouge Vif tadelekat Kelly 25 GHW pass
> 
> Constance 18 Alligator matte Vert jade GHW (swoon) pass
> 
> Blue Indigo Togo Birkin 25 GHW (amazing neutral!) Pass
> 
> Kelly Cut Swift PHW (pass)
> 
> Birkin 25 SHADOW in Nata - I’ve never ever seen before- omg beyond  incredible art (YES!!!!) love beyond
> 
> Picotin Noir TOUCH 22 GHW - Yes


That Blue Indigo B25! Swooon! Did you happen to take any pics of it?


----------



## Sydny2

raradarling said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you! I can’t think of any better offer!!!


----------



## chocciebiccie

B25 Craie PHW - Yes! 
I was waiting for it in K25 but I love it in the baby B too


----------



## raradarling

Sydny2 said:


> Thank you! I can’t think of any better offer!!!


Pics!! It’s a perfect combo.


----------



## Sydny2

raradarling said:


> Pics!! It’s a perfect combo.


Yes it is!! Wonder if it’s easier to get combo to get than other colors since it’s black.


----------



## tanne0312

Vert de Gris -K25 Sellier PHW - pass
Eroupe K28 Sellier GHW - yes!


----------



## jenayb

Craie B25 - yes

Also mauve Pico 18 which is adorable so yes.


----------



## luvHermes2

minisaki said:


> View attachment 5083310
> 
> 
> Here she Comes.My pretty Kelly toile.


How’s the wear and tear of the canvas? I got offered the same beauty but not sure if I should take it


----------



## debykf

jenaywins said:


> Craie B25 - yes
> 
> Also mauve Pico 18 which is adorable so yes.
> Congratulations and enjoy! I am patiently waiting for the mauve pico!


----------



## morejunkny

jenaywins said:


> Craie B25 - yes
> 
> Also mauve Pico 18 which is adorable so yes.



Pics please!


----------



## filthyluxe

byulgabang said:


> 2021 Offers:
> 
> April - Kelly Pochette in Rose Sakura w/ PHW (Swift) - Yes
> May - Birkin 30 in Etoupe w/ GHW (Epsom) - Yes
> July - Lindy Mini in Gold w/ GHW (Clemence) - Yes
> July - Cabas 27 in Gold & Fabric (Swift) - Yes
> August - Constance 18 in Black Limited Edition Mirror H w/ PHW (Monsieur) - Yes
> 
> I think I'm doing pretty good this year! Waiting for a Kelly 28 or a Kelly Mini II next.



Omg you killin ittttt!!!  Such awesome offers


----------



## surfer

sillygooose said:


> here you go, attaching a photo with the evercolor roulis in case helpful! Color in Epsom is way off - too yellow. The colors of the barenia and evercolor IRL are a touch more saturated and less yellow
> 
> code H077913CC34
> 
> one question though - how long is the smell supposed to last?


Is it the smooth barenia or the pebbled one hun? Gorgeous!


----------



## A.Ali

surfer said:


> Is it the smooth barenia or the pebbled one hun? Gorgeous!



I believe it's not the smooth barenia which is called fauve barenia the one she posted is called barenia Faubourg.


----------



## periogirl28

A.Ali said:


> I believe it's not the smooth barenia which is called fauve barenia the one she posted is called barenia Faubourg.


Er may I just say Fauve is the colour. So you can have smooth Barenia in Fauve and grained Barenia Faubourg, also in Fauve. Hope this helps.


----------



## sillygooose

A.Ali said:


> I believe it's not the smooth barenia which is called fauve barenia the one she posted is called barenia Faubourg.





periogirl28 said:


> Er may I just say Fauve is the colour. So you can have smooth Barenia in Fauve and grained Barenia Faubourg, also in Fauve. Hope this helps.





surfer said:


> Is it the smooth barenia or the pebbled one hun? Gorgeous!



I’m not the expert here but yes it’s the pebbled version. I think periogirl28 has helpfully shed some light! I had no idea, I thought the color was Barenia


----------



## Nerja

calidesignerlover said:


> Just got offered this beauty today. Crocodile Kelly in Bleu Izmir with GHW! I’ve rarely seen this color in crocodile Birkin and even rarer that I’ve seen in online in a Kelly so I had to get it! The pictures don’t do it justice. I am in LOVE with the color!


Gorgeous bag!!! Dream color! Question is it a K25 or a K28?  Thanks for the info it is stunning!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Kelly pochette anemone swift phw - Yes


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hermeaddict said:


> Kelly pochette anemone swift phw - Yes


Woww! Picture please! Congrats!


----------



## Hermeaddict

RataDrawitra said:


> Woww! Picture please! Congrats!


Thank you RataDrawitra! As soon as she gets home will take pics with her older siblings.


----------



## stylemeter

luvHermes2 said:


> How’s the wear and tear of the canvas? I got offered the same beauty but not sure if I should take it


She is gorgeous. Had the same offer but the size was a bit large for my height. Congratulations she’s a beauty


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

jenaywins said:


> Craie B25 - yes
> 
> Also mauve Pico 18 which is adorable so yes.


So great - both - enjoy!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

luvHermes2 said:


> How’s the wear and tear of the canvas? I got offered the same beauty but not sure if I should take it


 I’d love to know too about durability of canvas. Beautiful bag! Congrats and enjoy regardless, but if you can- let us know if you think fragile or strong. Thank you! Enjoy!!


----------



## little.bear

Just got offered a mini kelly 2 in tricolour black & indigo epsom ghw, interior is rouge. What does everyone think of this special combo?


----------



## discussionforh

discussionforh said:


> birkin 25 in Vert D'eau Croc and GHW... Thinking if I should take it


Here comes the promised pics!
I took it!


----------



## A.Ali

discussionforh said:


> Here comes the promised pics!
> I took it!



Wow that is one jaw-dropping bag. I am glad that you took it.


----------



## JeanGranger

discussionforh said:


> Here comes the promised pics!
> I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5166095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166098


Congratulations it’s very beautiful colour


----------



## demicouture

discussionforh said:


> Here comes the promised pics!
> I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5166095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166098




Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Phiona88

discussionforh said:


> Here comes the promised pics!
> I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5166095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166098



Congratulations! It's sooooo beautiful!!


----------



## ArielS

discussionforh said:


> Here comes the promised pics!
> I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5166095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166098


OMG! I'm dying!!
PS. Love your mules.


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

discussionforh said:


> Here comes the promised pics!
> I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5166095
> 
> Wow! Congrats! Enjoy in good health
> View attachment 5166097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166098


----------



## DreamerofLux

I got offered a Kelly 25 in Tadelakt leather, Rouge Vif, Sellier, and Gold Hardware (bought it) and a Kelly 25 in Swift leather, Etain, Retourne, and Palladium Hardware (bought it). This was while on a trip to France (last week of July). I'm over the moon happy. The red Kelly bag was a dream bag of mine for 2 years


----------



## filthyluxe

discussionforh said:


> Here comes the promised pics!
> I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5166095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166098



Omfg, I am DROOLING.  So stunning and great outfit you got there!!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

DreamerofLux said:


> I got offered a Kelly 25 in Tadelakt leather, Rouge Vif, Sellier, and Gold Hardware (bought it) and a Kelly 25 in Swift leather, Etain, Retourne, and Palladium Hardware (bought it). This was while on a trip to France (last week of July). I'm over the moon happy. The red Kelly bag was a dream bag of mine for 2 years


Paris is indeed the lucky place!!
It took 8 months for my store to offer me anything an I didn’t like it so I turned down the offer.. 5 months have passed since then and guess what?  still no bag lol It’s been 1 year and a month.Ah just wanna clarify that I won’t buy from a reseller and I won’t spend $$$ on miscellaneous items I don’t like and need.
I will try as well in Paris before the fashion week!
can’t wait to watch your next video about the story behind these 2 babes  You know what? I am still undecided btw K28 or K25 it’s so hard to even try them on!!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

DreamerofLux said:


> I got offered a Kelly 25 in Tadelakt leather, Rouge Vif, Sellier, and Gold Hardware (bought it) and a Kelly 25 in Swift leather, Etain, Retourne, and Palladium Hardware (bought it). This was while on a trip to France (last week of July). I'm over the moon happy. The red Kelly bag was a dream bag of mine for 2 years



Omg! Congrats! I saw / was offered a Rouge Vif Kelly 25 in Tadelakt GHW at end of July in Paris too. It was so gorgeous but I really wanted Rouge Casaque, for me, but it was gorgeous!!  It was so pretty and so hard for me to turn down. I’m thrilled you got it and love it. It’s so special! Were you at FSH? I imagine it was same bag. A stunner.

If you don’t mind my asking- How did get two Kellys same trip? Different stores? Congrats!


----------



## kittynui

DreamerofLux said:


> I got offered a Kelly 25 in Tadelakt leather, Rouge Vif, Sellier, and Gold Hardware (bought it) and a Kelly 25 in Swift leather, Etain, Retourne, and Palladium Hardware (bought it). This was while on a trip to France (last week of July). I'm over the moon happy. The red Kelly bag was a dream bag of mine for 2 years
> 
> 
> I’m a huge fan of your videos Juliet


----------



## Surrealish

Congrats Juliet!! Beautiful bags 

I was offered and accepted a Constance 18 in Nata RGHW (!!!) and Swift leather! My dream bag (but wasn't sure about swift at first, thanks to the purseforum for all the research material and help)!


----------



## luvHermes2

Welcomed home a special Kelly 
Kelly 28 Toile H in Sesame


----------



## Ladybaga

DreamerofLux said:


> I got offered a Kelly 25 in Tadelakt leather, Rouge Vif, Sellier, and Gold Hardware (bought it) and a Kelly 25 in Swift leather, Etain, Retourne, and Palladium Hardware (bought it). This was while on a trip to France (last week of July). I'm over the moon happy. The red Kelly bag was a dream bag of mine for 2 years  I recently did an unboxing on it, and I'm doing a storytime this week.



Congratulations on your lovely bags!!! I loved your unboxing! I subscribed to your channel, too!!!
I can't wait to see your video on your experience.  I got my 32 retourne blue indigo kelly GHW in 2015 at FSH. Such an incredible experience that I will always remember.  I get so excited when I hear stories of how people get their bags at FSH. Wooo Hooooo!!!!


----------



## JeanGranger

luvHermes2 said:


> Welcomed home a special Kelly
> Kelly 28 Toile H in Sesame
> View attachment 5166566


Stunning!


----------



## jccf

Black Kelly Touch 25 in Lizard with PHW. Got it. 
São Paulo, Brazil. At Shopping Iguatemi store.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Hermeaddict said:


> Kelly pochette anemone swift phw - Yes


Here is a pic (sorry not the best pic)


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hermeaddict said:


> Here is a pic (sorry not the best pic)
> 
> View attachment 5167495


Omg so pretty omg omg ! I am waiting for KP as well.


----------



## Hermeaddict

RataDrawitra said:


> Omg so pretty omg omg ! I am waiting for KP as well.


Thank you! Here is to your KP coming your way soon!


----------



## _gelato_

B30 in Togo leather, Gold with PHW - almost perfect except my ideal combo is with GHW. Ladies who have either or both, could you share your thoughts please?


----------



## KN89

_gelato_ said:


> B30 in Togo leather, Gold with PHW - almost perfect except my ideal combo is with GHW. Ladies who have either or both, could you share your thoughts please?


I have ghw and I like that much more. I’m a ghw girl to start with but I don’t like the combo of gold with phw myself. Too warm toned for phw imo.

I say don’t settle


----------



## Summerof89

_gelato_ said:


> B30 in Togo leather, Gold with PHW - almost perfect except my ideal combo is with GHW. Ladies who have either or both, could you share your thoughts please?


Another gold with ghw fan, but I am a ghw only girl in general


----------



## jssl1688

_gelato_ said:


> B30 in Togo leather, Gold with PHW - almost perfect except my ideal combo is with GHW. Ladies who have either or both, could you share your thoughts please?



i have both although mostly ghw. For gold, def ghw, phw just isn’t as pleasing to my eye. Wait for what you want, don’t settle.


----------



## MyHjourney

_gelato_ said:


> B30 in Togo leather, Gold with PHW - almost perfect except my ideal combo is with GHW. Ladies who have either or both, could you share your thoughts please?


Wait for GHW if you think your SA can get it for you


----------



## ItsPurseonal

_gelato_ said:


> B30 in Togo leather, Gold with PHW - almost perfect except my ideal combo is with GHW. Ladies who have either or both, could you share your thoughts please?



if you love GHW, wait for that. I have PHW and think it is a better fit for gold because gold is a casual color to me. But both are beautiful!


----------



## NervousNellie

_gelato_ said:


> B30 in Togo leather, Gold with PHW - almost perfect except my ideal combo is with GHW. Ladies who have either or both, could you share your thoughts please?


I have a Bolide in gold with PHW. Given that the HW is not a prominent feature on the bag, I think it’s fine. I think it gives the bag a cooler more modern look anyway. That said, if you strongly prefer GHW, I wouldn’t settle for PHW in a birkin as the HW is more prominent. I think it ultimately comes down to whether your heart flutters when you see the b30 in PHW or not.


----------



## _gelato_

Thanks everyone  I went to the boutique to see the bag in person and actually fell in love with it! PHW makes the bag kinda more ‘low-key’ which is what I like (yes I know a B is hardly low-key but hey). So happy to have my first ever B in the size, colour and leather I’ve always wanted!

ETA for anyone interested that I’m in the UK and so got this bag from the ‘wishlist system’ and the offers are made by the SM rather than the SA, and to the best of my knowledge the SA has no say in who might get which bag when shipments come in (unlike in some other countries where the SA advocates for you to the SM). Some SAs even said the system operates almost like a lottery. So I feel incredibly lucky!


----------



## JY89

Here to share my joy once again! 
Scored a Jaune poussin B25 along with the cute little Pegasus recently 
Absolutely in love with the pastel summer shades!


----------



## loh

_gelato_ said:


> Thanks everyone  I went to the boutique to see the bag in person and actually fell in love with it! PHW makes the bag kinda more ‘low-key’ which is what I like (yes I know a B is hardly low-key but hey). So happy to have my first ever B in the size, colour and leather I’ve always wanted!
> 
> ETA for anyone interested that I’m in the UK and so got this bag from the ‘wishlist system’ and the offers are made by the SM rather than the SA, and to the best of my knowledge the SA has no say in who might get which bag when shipments come in (unlike in some other countries where the SA advocates for you to the SM). Some SAs even said the system operates almost like a lottery. So I feel incredibly lucky!



Congrats!  Glad you liked her.  Hope we get to see some pics!


----------



## _gelato_

Here she is!


----------



## debykf

JY89 said:


> Here to share my joy once again!
> Scored a Jaune poussin B25 along with the cute little Pegasus recently
> Absolutely in love with the pastel summer shades!
> View attachment 5168423


Congratulations on this beautiful combo!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

_gelato_ said:


> Here she is!
> View attachment 5168709



Bag twins! I absolutely love this combo. Congratulations!!


----------



## corgimom11

Mini Lindy Clemence Noir PHW - yes


----------



## Avintage

Another offer for this month
- Kelly 28 sellier ostrich graphite - pass? Not sure about ostrich


----------



## keekee

I got this same offer! I was leaning towards no when I heard it as graphite seemed too much of a cold gray for my taste, but in person it is beautiful and under certain lighting almost has an olive green undertone. Took it home that day!


----------



## DreamerofLux

kittynui said:


> I’m a huge fan of your videos Juliet


Aw thank you!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Finally got my preferred B25 ghw in neutral color after returning a B25 RP in PHW and turning down a few B30’s. I’m so over the moon


----------



## Phiona88

Not a quota bag, but Rose Sakura is probably my fav color, and I've been bugging my SA about finding me a bag in it.


----------



## cuselover

keekee said:


> I got this same offer! I was leaning towards no when I heard it as graphite seemed too much of a cold gray for my taste, but in person it is beautiful and under certain lighting almost has an olive green undertone. Took it home that day!


Would love to see a pic


----------



## Avintage

keekee said:


> I got this same offer! I was leaning towards no when I heard it as graphite seemed too much of a cold gray for my taste, but in person it is beautiful and under certain lighting almost has an olive green undertone. Took it home that day!



You are right, it is warmer in person.. like a combination of etain and etoupe


----------



## keekee

Avintage said:


> You are right, it is warmer in person.. like a combination of etain and etoupe
> 
> View attachment 5170430




hope you took it home!


----------



## eastvillagegirl

Mini 24/24 in rose mexico and rouge de coeur - yes


----------



## jenayb

Avintage said:


> You are right, it is warmer in person.. like a combination of etain and etoupe
> 
> View attachment 5170430



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## A.Ali

eastvillagegirl said:


> Mini 24/24 in rose mexico and rouge de coeur - yes
> 
> View attachment 5171963



beautiful bag.


----------



## steffysstyle

Yesterday I got offered the following:

Kelly to go in etoupe with GHW - passed.
Mini Kelly verso: bleu glacier and bleu pale in epsom leather and PHW - yes!


----------



## shopper_girl

Here she is! My DH wanted to get me a birkin for my birthday, but surprised me on the day itself- on Friday. I sent a message to my SA but she didn’t have anything. i really wanted a black B35 with RGHW among other things. She called me the next day saying she has something close- B35 with permabrass. I went and looked at it. It was gorgeous, looked so much like rose gold so i said yes, although part of me wanted to hold out for the rose gold. As we were waiting to pay, she excitedly runs to us and says she thought it was gold because the sticker on the box looked gold, but the code was actually rose gold! so it was truly rose gold (which is why it looked like rose gold! ) Birthday wishes do come true!!


----------



## Chanelandco

steffysstyle said:


> Yesterday I got offered the following:
> 
> Kelly to go in etoupe with GHW - passed.
> Mini Kelly verso: bleu glacier and bleu pale in epsom leather and PHW - yes!
> 
> View attachment 5172533


What a beauty! Congrats Steffy .


----------



## shopper_girl

discussionforh said:


> Here comes the promised pics!
> I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5166095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166098


Congrats! wear her in good health! what an absolutely stunning bag! and agree with the others- great outfit!


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanelandco said:


> What a beauty! Congrats Steffy .



Thank you! I'm so happy to have it


----------



## Sydny2

shopper_girl said:


> Here she is! My DH wanted to get me a birkin for my birthday, but surprised me on the day itself- on Friday. I sent a message to my SA but she didn’t have anything. i really wanted a black B35 with RGHW among other things. She called me the next day saying she has something close- B35 with permabrass. I went and looked at it. It was gorgeous, looked so much like rose gold so i said yes, although part of me wanted to hold out for the rose gold. As we were waiting to pay, she excitedly runs to us and says she thought it was gold because the sticker on the box looked gold, but the code was actually rose gold! so it was truly rose gold (which is why it looked like rose gold! ) Birthday wishes do come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172618


Congrats and Happy Birthday! I just got B35 black GHW last week!


----------



## momoc

steffysstyle said:


> Yesterday I got offered the following:
> 
> Kelly to go in etoupe with GHW - passed.
> Mini Kelly verso: bleu glacier and bleu pale in epsom leather and PHW - yes!
> 
> View attachment 5172533



Beautiful!! Congrats! If you don’t mind - can you share what the verso inside looks like eg with flap open?


----------



## eastvillagegirl

A.Ali said:


> beautiful bag.


 Thanks!


----------



## celebrationfl

Came in for a bleu orage Evie tpm and left with a surprise pink Sakura picotin 18 (my dream color)
I’m in love!


----------



## shopper_girl

Sydny2 said:


> Congrats and Happy Birthday! I just got B35 black GHW last week!


Thank you!! congrats on the B!! ♥ we are almost bag twins!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DreamerofLux said:


> I got offered a Kelly 25 in Tadelakt leather, Rouge Vif, Sellier, and Gold Hardware (bought it) and a Kelly 25 in Swift leather, Etain, Retourne, and Palladium Hardware (bought it). This was while on a trip to France (last week of July). I'm over the moon happy. The red Kelly bag was a dream bag of mine for 2 years


loved your story on YT! The perfection duo!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

discussionforh said:


> Here comes the promised pics!
> I took it!
> 
> View attachment 5166095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166098


This is sooooo exquisite!!!!! Perfect on you!


----------



## _kiki119_

C18 noir with palladium in veau monaieur - my first Constance Yes yes yes! But trying to figure out logistics


----------



## filthyluxe

shopper_girl said:


> Here she is! My DH wanted to get me a birkin for my birthday, but surprised me on the day itself- on Friday. I sent a message to my SA but she didn’t have anything. i really wanted a black B35 with RGHW among other things. She called me the next day saying she has something close- B35 with permabrass. I went and looked at it. It was gorgeous, looked so much like rose gold so i said yes, although part of me wanted to hold out for the rose gold. As we were waiting to pay, she excitedly runs to us and says she thought it was gold because the sticker on the box looked gold, but the code was actually rose gold! so it was truly rose gold (which is why it looked like rose gold! ) Birthday wishes do come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172618



Congrats!  So classic and chic.  The rose gold is stunning!


----------



## shopper_girl

filthyluxe said:


> Congrats!  So classic and chic.  The rose gold is stunning!


Thank you!! ♥️


----------



## steffysstyle

momoc said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats! If you don’t mind - can you share what the verso inside looks like eg with flap open?



Hi, it's not the best photo - but here's a shot of the Bleu Pale interior.


----------



## Ethengdurst

steffysstyle said:


> Yesterday I got offered the following:
> 
> Kelly to go in etoupe with GHW - passed.
> Mini Kelly verso: bleu glacier and bleu pale in epsom leather and PHW - yes!
> 
> View attachment 5172533


What a beauty!


----------



## Ethengdurst

eastvillagegirl said:


> Mini 24/24 in rose mexico and rouge de coeur - yes
> 
> View attachment 5171963


Great bag!


----------



## CMilly

steffysstyle said:


> Hi, it's not the best photo - but here's a shot of the Bleu Pale interior.
> 
> View attachment 5173354


Love. Wear it in good health Steffy!!


----------



## Hermesfanatics

JY89 said:


> Here to share my joy once again!
> Scored a Jaune poussin B25 along with the cute little Pegasus recently
> Absolutely in love with the pastel summer shades!
> View attachment 5168423


How perfect this is! Are you in the US?


----------



## juzdin

celebrationfl said:


> Came in for a bleu orage Evie tpm and left with a surprise pink Sakura picotin 18 (my dream color)
> I’m in love!



Oh my god I love your twilly collection even more so than the bag! Congrats!


----------



## Fashionista2

JY89 said:


> Here to share my joy once again!
> Scored a Jaune poussin B25 along with the cute little Pegasus recently
> Absolutely in love with the pastel summer shades!
> View attachment 5168423


Beyond beautiful


----------



## olibelli

Hermesfanatics said:


> How perfect this is! Are you in the US?


I'm in the US and got offered this same bag a few weeks ago! HTH


----------



## Sapphire2691

celebrationfl said:


> Came in for a bleu orage Evie tpm and left with a surprise pink Sakura picotin 18 (my dream color)
> I’m in love!


Beautiful bag and twillies.
May I ask for the name of twillies ?  Thanks in advance !


----------



## discussionforh

A.Ali said:


> Wow that is one jaw-dropping bag. I am glad that you took it.





JeanGranger said:


> Congratulations it’s very beautiful colour





demicouture said:


> Absolutely stunning!





Phiona88 said:


> Congratulations! It's sooooo beautiful!!





ArielS said:


> OMG! I'm dying!!
> PS. Love your mules.





filthyluxe said:


> Omfg, I am DROOLING.  So stunning and great outfit you got there!!





shopper_girl said:


> Congrats! wear her in good health! what an absolutely stunning bag! and agree with the others- great outfit!


Thank you all! The whole outfit is from Hermes as well


----------



## Hahkitwan

not mine - but a friend of mine got offered a Vert Criquet Epsom GHW K20


----------



## ArielS

steffysstyle said:


> Hi, it's not the best photo - but here's a shot of the Bleu Pale interior.
> 
> View attachment 5173354


Wow! Very classy combo!


----------



## askslam

Kelly cut- bleu frida pass 
Kelly cut anemone- yes 
Kelly pouchette noir- pass 
B25- zellige- yes


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Offers at FSH today, all passed:

rose sakura aline
ebene barenia mini roulis
ostrich picotin
b25 sellier black phw


----------



## calidesignerlover

steffysstyle said:


> Yesterday I got offered the following:
> 
> Kelly to go in etoupe with GHW - passed.
> Mini Kelly verso: bleu glacier and bleu pale in epsom leather and PHW - yes!
> 
> View attachment 5172533


 
Love this!!


----------



## calidesignerlover

DreamerofLux said:


> I got offered a Kelly 25 in Tadelakt leather, Rouge Vif, Sellier, and Gold Hardware (bought it) and a Kelly 25 in Swift leather, Etain, Retourne, and Palladium Hardware (bought it). This was while on a trip to France (last week of July). I'm over the moon happy. The red Kelly bag was a dream bag of mine for 2 years



How Funny to come across this post today as I just finished reading your post on ******** about 20 minutes ago!! Congrats! I am absolutely IN LOVE with the Rouge Vif one


----------



## calidesignerlover

Mini Kelly in Rose Texas with PHW! My first mini Kelly, love it for nights out! Some pictures make the bag look red or Orange but it’s more of a hot pink/coral color in person ❤️


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

calidesignerlover said:


> Mini Kelly in Rose Texas with PHW! My first mini Kelly, love it for nights out! Some pictures make the bag look red or Orange but it’s more of a hot pink/coral color in person ❤️



Congrats! You are in the US? My SA hinted me that i should have mini kelly red in my collection when I picked up my coat but mini kelly is not in my wishlist. Idk they might have a batch of Red mini kelly drop in the US  .

Big congrats gal!


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy: thinking.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini Lindy: thinking.


If it’s not swift, then yesssssssss!! Unless it’s rose Sakura, then swift is ok hahah


----------



## art nouveau

Surprise offer from my SA, a C24 in Vert Criquet.  I have been waiting for this color ever since it was announced.  Love it.


----------



## askslam

Congrats ! In this light the color looks like a true grey. In person does it have a hint more of a blue hue? I am contemplating this color for my next bag!! 




calidesignerlover said:


> Love this!!


----------



## askslam

Congrats ! In this light the color looks like a true grey. In person does it have a hint more of a blue hue? I am contemplating this color for my next bag!!


steffysstyle said:


> Yesterday I got offered the following:
> 
> Kelly to go in etoupe with GHW - passed.
> Mini Kelly verso: bleu glacier and bleu pale in epsom leather and PHW - yes!
> 
> View attachment 5172533


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> If it’s not swift, then yesssssssss!! Unless it’s rose Sakura, then swift is ok hahah


Ah, thanks for the info


----------



## steffysstyle

askslam said:


> Congrats ! In this light the color looks like a true grey. In person does it have a hint more of a blue hue? I am contemplating this color for my next bag!!



Bleu Glacier is a chameleon; depending on the lighting, it can look grey or light blue with a bit of grey. The photo below was taken in-store, where it looks pale blue, whereas it's actually a bit darker (blue-grey) in natural light. It's one of those colours that you have to see in person before deciding.




This Getty image of a glacier in Greenland comes pretty close to how Bleu Glacier looks (to me) in indoor natural light.


----------



## cloudyc1oud

steffysstyle said:


> Bleu Glacier is a chameleon; depending on the lighting, it can look grey or light blue with a bit of grey. The photo below was taken in-store, where it looks pale blue, whereas it's actually a bit darker (blue-grey) in natural light. It's one of those colours that you have to see in person before deciding.
> 
> View attachment 5176583
> 
> 
> This Getty image of a glacier in Greenland comes pretty close to how Bleu Glacier looks (to me) in indoor natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5176589



OMG! Congratulation! I love this color so much.


----------



## MissApple

steffysstyle said:


> Bleu Glacier is a chameleon; depending on the lighting, it can look grey or light blue with a bit of grey. The photo below was taken in-store, where it looks pale blue, whereas it's actually a bit darker (blue-grey) in natural light. It's one of those colours that you have to see in person before deciding.
> 
> View attachment 5176583
> 
> 
> This Getty image of a glacier in Greenland comes pretty close to how Bleu Glacier looks (to me) in indoor natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5176589


Congrats!! Thanks for sharing such an eye candy!! 
Mind if I ask how long is this should strap? Thought MK2 came with a 85cm strap, but the strap in your picture seems longer than 85cm and to be a perfect size for you to wear crossbody!


----------



## steffysstyle

Kostw said:


> Congrats!! Thanks for sharing such an eye candy!!
> Mind if I ask how long is this should strap? Though MK2 comes with a 85cm strap, but the strap in your picture seems longer than 85cm and to be a perfect size for you to wear crossbody!



Including the clasps on both ends it measures 97cm. I'm not sure why it's longer than the usual 85cm strap - it's a standard verso Mini Kelly (not a special order).


----------



## MissApple

steffysstyle said:


> Including the clasps on both ends it measures 97cm. I'm not sure why it's longer than the usual 85cm strap - it's a standard verso Mini Kelly (not a special order).


Thank you so much for taking the time to measure the strap. Very helpful info!!


----------



## Yintastic

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 5176281
> View attachment 5176282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise offer from my SA, a C24 in Vert Criquet.  I have been waiting for this color ever since it was announced.  Love it.


This color in this leather combination is gorgeous!!


----------



## siyamapi

Kelly 25 Ostrich gris perle ghw “yes”
Second ostrich bag


----------



## raradarling

calidesignerlover said:


> Mini Kelly in Rose Texas with PHW! My first mini Kelly, love it for nights out! Some pictures make the bag look red or Orange but it’s more of a hot pink/coral color in person ❤


WOWWWW


----------



## art nouveau

Yintastic said:


> This color in this leather combination is gorgeous!!


Thank you.  I feel so lucky to have a Vert Criquet bag.  It is a versatile color.


----------



## GoldFish8

MalaysianTransplant said:


> K25 retourne, fauve, barenia faubourg, GHW - YES!!!!!
> 
> Edit: adding a picture
> 
> View attachment 5144022


Wow. I’ve died and gone to Barenia heaven. Amazing!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

allure244 said:


> All dressed up
> 
> View attachment 5159251


I missed this!!! Congrats hun!! Does this cure your yearning for craie?


----------



## shyla14

raradarling said:


> Congrats!!


classic of all classics. congratulations.


----------



## allure244

GoldFish8 said:


> I missed this!!! Congrats hun!! Does this cure your yearning for craie?


Haha they are really similar so I would have taken either color


----------



## BreezyE

Offered B35 noir Togo phw: yes!


----------



## jenngu

steffysstyle said:


> Bleu Glacier is a chameleon; depending on the lighting, it can look grey or light blue with a bit of grey. The photo below was taken in-store, where it looks pale blue, whereas it's actually a bit darker (blue-grey) in natural light. It's one of those colours that you have to see in person before deciding.
> 
> View attachment 5176583
> 
> 
> This Getty image of a glacier in Greenland comes pretty close to how Bleu Glacier looks (to me) in indoor natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5176589


That mini Kelly looks so perfect on you in every way!!  Thanks for sharing the color and the longer strap length.


----------



## steffysstyle

jenngu said:


> That mini Kelly looks so perfect on you in every way!!  Thanks for sharing the color and the longer strap length.



Thank you! After answering @Kostw, I was perplexed as to why my strap could be longer than others when it was not a special order. So I researched online and asked a few social media friends who have mini Kelly's about their strap lengths. It turns out my 97cm measurements (including the clasps) are standard. Interestingly both ladies have never heard of an 85cm strap - so I wonder if that was for older mini Kelly's. Also, here's a great PurseBlog review from the lovely @Notorious Pink https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/review-hermes-mini-kelly/. She reviewed her beautiful Bamboo mini Kelly and shared the strap measurements which coincide with my strap measurements (once converted into centimetres). I just thought I would share this, so there's no confusion about a "new" longer mini Kelly strap length


----------



## vylette80

Birkin 25 Rose Sakura Swift phw, scored this beauty  couple weeks ago and I’m over the moon.


----------



## celebrationfl

juzdin said:


> Oh my god I love your twilly collection even more so than the bag! Congrats!


 

Thank you dear. One is really old and the blue is from the spring collection. It’s so fun to add them to a bag.


----------



## Chanelandco

C24 mauve sylvestre epsom RGHW..
The combo was Stunning.
It was a hard pass but a girl gotta be strong. Was offered this at the airport!!!
I did not plan for a C24 now and never looked at this color..So decided no impulse buy.
I was also surprised the price was almost the same as K28 retourne which I love more ...for now.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Chanelandco said:


> C24 mauve sylvestre epsom RGHW..
> The combo was Stunning.
> It was a hard pass but a girl gotta be strong. Was offered this at the airport!!!
> I did not plan for a C24 now and never looked at this color..So decided no impulse buy.
> I was also surprised the price was almost the same as K28 retourne which I love more ...for now.


That's a dream combo for me   Do you mind sharing which airport you were offered this at? And did you have to buy anything else at that store before being offered or was it a walk-in offer?


----------



## nashpoo

Chanelandco said:


> C24 mauve sylvestre epsom RGHW..
> The combo was Stunning.
> It was a hard pass but a girl gotta be strong. Was offered this at the airport!!!
> I did not plan for a C24 now and never looked at this color..So decided no impulse buy.
> I was also surprised the price was almost the same as K28 retourne which I love more ...for now.


OH MY GOD Im so jealous! That's such a gorgeous piece to be offered.


----------



## Chanelandco

nashpoo said:


> OH MY GOD Im so jealous! That's such a gorgeous piece to be offered.


Good luck.
It means at least it is around.


----------



## Chanelandco

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> That's a dream combo for me   Do you mind sharing which airport you were offered this at? And did you have to buy anything else at that store before being offered or was it a walk-in offer?


Geneva airport. I  bought a scarf. 90cm. I was very excited to find moutain zebra.
I am still amazed at myself for declining.
Maybe it was too early. Who knows?!.
Good luck . Sending some magic mauve sylvestre dust your way.


----------



## MissApple

Chanelandco said:


> Geneva airport. I  bought a scarf. 90cm. I was very excited to find moutain zebra.
> I am still amazed at myself for declining.
> Maybe it was too early. Who knows?!.
> Good luck . Sending some magic mauve sylvestre dust your way.


Trust your gut and go with your heart! I believe your most desired bag is coming your way. Mauve sylvestre epsom RGHW is a beautiful combo but if C24 is not your ideal size/bag then wait for another!


----------



## nashpoo

Chanelandco said:


> Good luck.
> It means at least it is around.


Thank you!! I’ve been bugging my poor SA over everything mauve haha.  I hope you get offered your dream combo soon


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

luvHermes2 said:


> Welcomed home a special Kelly
> Kelly 28 Toile H in Sesame
> View attachment 5166566


Fab! Congrats - amazing bag. ❤️


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Summerof89 said:


> Another gold with ghw fan, but I am a ghw only girl in general



Me too. GHW only. Love permabrass too - like a muted more rare gold.

think phw looks great on many bags and others but not for me.


----------



## TankerToad

Chanelandco said:


> C24 mauve sylvestre epsom RGHW..
> The combo was Stunning.
> It was a hard pass but a girl gotta be strong. Was offered this at the airport!!!
> I did not plan for a C24 now and never looked at this color..So decided no impulse buy.
> I was also surprised the price was almost the same as K28 retourne which I love more ...for now.


Not sure I could have turned this combo down—the Constance takes more time to make and requires a more expirenced crafts person, which is why a Constance is often a higher price (and the skin used also factors in)
You are a strong woman!


----------



## filthyluxe

vylette80 said:


> Birkin 25 Rose Sakura Swift phw, scored this beauty  couple weeks ago and I’m over the moon.



Omg so gorgeous!! I'm so envious.


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

JY89 said:


> Here to share my joy once again!
> Scored a Jaune poussin B25 along with the cute little Pegasus recently
> Absolutely in love with the pastel summer shades!
> View attachment 5168423


So fab


----------



## LovingTheOrange

LovingTheOrange said:


> Offers at FSH today, all passed:
> 
> rose sakura aline
> ebene barenia mini roulis
> ostrich picotin
> b25 sellier black phw


The two that came home with me from fsh: b30 barenia faubourg ghw, black mini c with lizard buckle


----------



## fiantoduri

LovingTheOrange said:


> The two that came home with me from fsh: b30 barenia faubourg ghw, black mini c with lizard buckle


Both are absolutely stunning!


----------



## celinebagnoob

Mini constance! Etoupe and GHW
Sydney Hermes
It's around 1:0.9


----------



## Chanelandco

TankerToad said:


> Not sure I could have turned this combo down—the Constance takes more time to make and requires a more expirenced crafts person, which is why a Constance is often a higher price (and the skin used also factors in)
> You are a strong woman!


It was really hard to pass.
But I cant have it all and need to choose.
Not sure I was that strong . But i am happy that I let it go, august and july was quite BUSY.
Thanks for the explanation for the constance, I did not know it was harder to make.


----------



## Chrismin

Did not know this about the Constance but having the bag .. it makes sense!! 





TankerToad said:


> Not sure I could have turned this combo down—the Constance takes more time to make and requires a more expirenced crafts person, which is why a Constance is often a higher price (and the skin used also factors in)
> You are a strong woman!


----------



## periogirl28

Chrismin said:


> Did not know this about the Constance but having the bag .. it makes sense!!





Chanelandco said:


> It was really hard to pass.
> But I cant have it all and need to choose.
> Not sure I was that strong . But i am happy that I let it go, august and july was quite BUSY.
> Thanks for the explanation for the constance, I did not know it was harder to make.


Treasure your Constance(s)apparently they are harder to make than a Kelly and very hard to make perfectly. I love my collection, having been told this. Which is also why the local Hermes craftsperson I know made herself a Constance instead of a Birkin or a Kelly. Don’t worry the right one will appear at the right time for you. I am sure Mauve Sylvester will continue into next year. I have one in 18 so hopeful one of those will find you.


----------



## molmol4317

Constance 24 Black epsom ghw - pass 
Constance 24 Black epsom rghw - pass
Constance 24 Gold epsom ghw - yes!


----------



## cloudyc1oud

molmol4317 said:


> Constance 24 Black epsom ghw - pass
> Constance 24 Black epsom rghw - pass
> Constance 24 Gold epsom ghw - yes!



Wow! What an offers! Congrats


----------



## Cambridge Girl

K25 Mauve Sylvestre PHW - pass

...Having my fingers crossed that I would come across a B/K/Kelly Pochette in MS with GHW or RGHW!!


----------



## tracybeloved

Jaune poussin b25 / k25 ghw - pass


----------



## angelicskater16

Sellier Kelly 25 - Black with Gold hardware Ostrich - Passed but I was so tempted to buy it.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

boo1689 said:


> I actually love happy colors like lime~ but the clememce just gave it a dull, matte , foggy tone that was unfortunate....
> 
> I notice that Clemente leather in light colors like Lime, Blue pale are not doing as pretty as solid color like Rose Texas, Menthe. The leather tends to show foggy texture more in light color than solid color. The same reason that I am not in love with Blue Pale Picotin I ordered online but so in love with Vert Cypress .
> 
> Blue Pale Picotin ; Clemence , Large grains, Dryness, Dull Meh
> 
> Vert Cypress Picotin ; Clemence, Small grains, Little sheen, Gorgeous!


----------



## iferodi

FSH:
B30 Feu Togo GHW - pass
K28 Rouge sellier Sellier GHW - YES!


----------



## PassionChanel

Constance 18 Black epsom rghw - pass
Constance 18 Ostrich/ fushia ghw- pass
Mini kelly matte alligator Rose Shocking- yes please


----------



## kisshello

Wow!!!!


----------



## vylette80

filthyluxe said:


> Omg so gorgeous!! I'm so envious.



Thank you dear, she’s gorgeous indeed! And I can’t believe my she’s mine, my SA offered it to me 7 days after I updated my wishlist.


----------



## Birkinitis

angelicskater16 said:


> Sellier Kelly 25 - Black with Gold hardware Ostrich - Passed but I was so tempted to buy it.


That would be my SO if I was ever given the chance..


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Constance 18 rose extreme Epsom with the combination exotic buckle - pass
Constance 18 noir rghw, epsom - pass
Constance 18 mauve Sylvestre rghw, epsom - YES!!!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Constance 18 rose extreme Epsom with the combination exotic buckle - pass
> Constance 18 noir rghw, epsom - pass
> Constance 18 mauve Sylvestre rghw, epsom - YES!!!



Omg they make Rose Gold with MS? I thought only PHW.

Congrats !!


----------



## nashpoo

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Constance 18 rose extreme Epsom with the combination exotic buckle - pass
> Constance 18 noir rghw, epsom - pass
> Constance 18 mauve Sylvestre rghw, epsom - YES!!!


Wow so many mauve offers lately!! I hope one comes my way soon


----------



## Summerof89

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Constance 18 rose extreme Epsom with the combination exotic buckle - pass
> Constance 18 noir rghw, epsom - pass
> Constance 18 mauve Sylvestre rghw, epsom - YES!!!


ahhhh you accepted my dream bag!!! congrats and please post photos!


----------



## Zzinorangeland

Birkin 30 in matte porosus framboise - passed
Birkin 25 In matte alligator croc - passed
Birkin 30 in matte porosus Jaune Bourgeon -  accepted 
Kelly 20 in 5p pink - passed
Kelly 25 in epsom Jaune poussin, Gold with lime interior, nata - all passed 
Birkin 25 in epsom sellier multiple offers - all passed
Birkin 25 in swift nata - accepted
24/24 in touch gold with gold hw, black with permabrass hardware - passed 
Verrou mini - jaune bourgeon matte crocodile, black lizard - all passed 
Verrou mini alligator Lisse in aubergine - accepted


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Omg they make Rose Gold with MS? I thought only PHW.
> 
> Congrats !!


Thank you!  Same, I thought it was only phw, until now


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Summerof89 said:


> photos!



Apologies for the delay, @Summerof89 

Here she is! (Having trouble capturing the true colour with rghw. Hopefully will have better luck in the coming days)


----------



## ArielS

Zzinorangeland said:


> Birkin 30 in matte porosus framboise - passed
> Birkin 25 In matte alligator croc - passed
> Birkin 30 in matte porosus Jaune Bourgeon -  accepted
> Kelly 20 in 5p pink - passed
> Kelly 25 in epsom Jaune poussin, Gold with lime interior, nata - all passed
> Birkin 25 in epsom sellier multiple offers - all passed
> Birkin 25 in swift nata - accepted
> 24/24 in touch gold with gold hw, black with permabrass hardware - passed
> Verrou mini - jaune bourgeon matte crocodile, black lizard - all passed
> Verrou mini alligator Lisse in aubergine - accepted


So many amazing offers! What colours were B25 sellier? Any blues?


----------



## Luny_94

Marmotte said:


> C18 Doblis Ocean



Stunning 
Would you mind sharing the price in the 
2021 prices thread? 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2021-hermes-bag-prices-no-chatting-please.1038368/


----------



## kim az

Zzinorangeland said:


> Birkin 30 in matte porosus framboise - passed
> Birkin 25 In matte alligator croc - passed
> Birkin 30 in matte porosus Jaune Bourgeon -  accepted
> Kelly 20 in 5p pink - passed
> Kelly 25 in epsom Jaune poussin, Gold with lime interior, nata - all passed
> Birkin 25 in epsom sellier multiple offers - all passed
> Birkin 25 in swift nata - accepted
> 24/24 in touch gold with gold hw, black with permabrass hardware - passed
> Verrou mini - jaune bourgeon matte crocodile, black lizard - all passed
> Verrou mini alligator Lisse in aubergine - accepted



Those are amazing, and so happy for you! Where were these offered to you, they had great stock!


----------



## Zzinorangeland

ArielS said:


> So many amazing offers! What colours were B25 sellier? Any blues?


Yes bleu nuit which is an ink blue! The others were, etoupe, gold and vert criquet 


kim az said:


> Those are amazing, and so happy for you! Where were these offered to you, they had great stock!


These were over the course of 8 months in my home boutique in France. My SA knows me well so only offers what she thinks I would appreciate (Togo or clemence) no Kelly in matte exotic and no bright colors in shiny…

hereby some pics I could find quickly


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Apologies for the delay, @Summerof89
> 
> Here she is! (Having trouble capturing the true colour with rghw. Hopefully will have better luck in the coming days)


this is stunning! Do you mind my asking what’s the ratio?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Zzinorangeland said:


> Yes bleu nuit which is an ink blue! The others were, etoupe, gold and vert criquet
> 
> These were over the course of 8 months in my home boutique in France. My SA knows me well so only offers what she thinks I would appreciate (Togo or clemence) no Kelly in matte exotic and no bright colors in shiny…
> 
> hereby some pics I could find quickly


Gahhhhhhh that 5P mini has my heart.
You got some great bags tho!!! Stunning pics and thx for the eye candy!


----------



## Zzinorangeland

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gahhhhhhh that 5P mini has my heart.
> You got some great bags tho!!! Stunning pics and thx for the eye candy!


I know it was high on my list. But unfortunately it didn’t give me the expected “happy feeling” if that makes sense. Probably because I long for it in matte crocodile and the epsom is slightly darker in tone. Apparently there currently aren’t any made in crocodile but hopefully soon. So I rejected I don’t want to regret buying this and then missing out on a croc one…


----------



## TankerToad

iferodi said:


> FSH:
> B30 Feu Togo GHW - pass
> K28 Rouge sellier Sellier GHW - YES!
> 
> View attachment 5181312


Been thinking about this color myself
Your bag is so elegant !


----------



## fice16

Zzinorangeland said:


> I know it was high on my list. But unfortunately it didn’t give me the expected “happy feeling” if that makes sense. Probably because I long for it in matte crocodile and the epsom is slightly darker in tone. Apparently there currently aren’t any made in crocodile but hopefully soon. So I rejected I don’t want to regret buying this and then missing out on a croc one…



I would love to get both 5P epsom Kelly 20 and 5P matte crocodile mini B/K, if I was lucky enough to be offered both.


----------



## cherrybible

Birkin 25 sellier epsom PHW

I have never seen a Birkin sellier before but from my research, she looks stunning. We are in lockdown so H will deliver to my home.

I already have a B35 gold togo GHW. I think they are so different yet both stunning! I can’t wait to get my hands on my new baby!!!!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Two and a half months later I finally received my Constance Marble Silk and Bleu Frida Mini Evelyne. I’m in LOVE !


----------



## omgnutella

K25 Beton Ostrich, on my fence with this one cause did not expect to own an ostrich ever. But the colour is lovely. Sld I?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Hermes Zen said:


> Two and a half months later I finally received my Constance Marble Silk and Bleu Frida Mini Evelyne. I’m in LOVE !


Can you share the price of the marble silk Constance? Tia!


----------



## allanrvj

omgnutella said:


> K25 Beton Ostrich, on my fence with this one cause did not expect to own an ostrich ever. But the colour is lovely. Sld I?


Ostrich handles darken easily, so you’d have to cover them up if want to avoid that. otherwise great leather. Lightweight, holds its shape, and water repellent.


----------



## Hermes Zen

LovingTheOrange said:


> Can you share the price of the marble silk Constance? Tia!


Hi, It was 14,100 Euros.  Have a great Sunday.


----------



## jenayb

omgnutella said:


> K25 Beton Ostrich, on my fence with this one cause did not expect to own an ostrich ever. But the colour is lovely. Sld I?



A vote for yes. I have several ostrich pieces and agree with a previous poster that ostrich is lightweight and surprisingly durable. I have an SO in Beton Ostrich which is a K25 that I’m waiting on actually! I would accept.


----------



## KN89

jenaywins said:


> A vote for yes. I have several ostrich pieces and agree with a previous poster that ostrich is lightweight and surprisingly durable. I have an SO in Beton Ostrich which is a K25 that I’m waiting on actually! I would accept.


@omgnutella omg pls post a pic!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Omg so jelly! May we see pics of your new MS Constance, please?!


----------



## mich2501

I was offered B25 in black togo RGHW and B30 Gold Epsom GHW and I'm torn. What are your thoughts?


----------



## TankerToad

mich2501 said:


> I was offered B25 in black togo RGHW and B30 Gold Epsom GHW and I'm torn. What are your thoughts?


Both classics 
Either one you choose will be timeless


----------



## mich2501

TankerToad said:


> Both classics
> Either one you choose will be timeless


I would prefer gold but the epsom is bothering me.


----------



## nashpoo

mich2501 said:


> I was offered B25 in black togo RGHW and B30 Gold Epsom GHW and I'm torn. What are your thoughts?


B25 in black for sure!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

lovefordiamonds said:


> Omg so jelly! May we see pics of your new MS Constance, please?!



Hi, Not certain but if you are asking for more pics of my Marble Silk Constance, I plan to post more in the Marble Silk thread in a couple days.


----------



## omgnutella

allanrvj said:


> Ostrich handles darken easily, so you’d have to cover them up if want to avoid that. otherwise great leather. Lightweight, holds its shape, and water repellent.



thank you for the insights!  I shall go down and take a look at it.. was actually hoping for a touch hehe...



jenaywins said:


> A vote for yes. I have several ostrich pieces and agree with a previous poster that ostrich is lightweight and surprisingly durable. I have an SO in Beton Ostrich which is a K25 that I’m waiting on actually! I would accept.



thank you! this gives me even more confidence. SO in ostrich, lovely!  other than the handles, does the bag itself darkens for your other bags?



KN89 said:


> @omgnutella omg pls post a pic!!


I'll post it up when I go to the boutique and view it  keep you updated!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

B30 Rose Shocking in Clemence PHW - absolute yes  

Always thought I would want GHW or RG but the PHW really makes the bag softer and not so jarring - also lets the gorgeous color stand out more


----------



## xxDxx

C18 Mauve Sylvestre Epsom RGHW - YES! Going to pick her up in a few days


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, Not certain but if you are asking for more pics of my Marble Silk Constance, I plan to post more in the Marble Silk thread in a couple days.


Will be on the lookout! Congratulations!


----------



## Birkinitis

mich2501 said:


> I was offered B25 in black togo RGHW and B30 Gold Epsom GHW and I'm torn. What are your thoughts?


You said the Epson bothers you so pass. Is rose gold  something that you appreciate does  it compliment your other accessories? Does the size 25 work for you? If the answer is no then wait a better offer. I would say wait for the right gold bag in the right size with the right hardware for you. I have made some expensive mistakes in not waiting.


----------



## tracybeloved

mich2501 said:


> I would prefer gold but the epsom is bothering me.



I have a Kelly watch in gold w ghw w epsom and it actually looks pretty good… but up to u… I’m also a togo fan


----------



## cloee

Not exactly a bag. constance slim black rghw. It’s cute but trying to find ways to use it.


----------



## Tykhe

cloee said:


> Not exactly a bag. constance slim black rghw. It’s cute but trying to find ways to use it.
> View attachment 5185675


I got offered a gold on gold Constance slim this week but I turned it down. It is a cute bag though


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mich2501 said:


> I was offered B25 in black togo RGHW and B30 Gold Epsom GHW and I'm torn. What are your thoughts?


black togo rghw hands down. I have this combo and she is such a beauty!
Epsom B30 does not age well. I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## cloee

Tykhe said:


> I got offered a gold on gold Constance slim this week but I turned it down. It is a cute bag though


Yes they are too cute. If you dont mind me asking, just wanted to know why you turned it down? It may help my thought process. I’m usually not indecisive. Thanks


----------



## jenayb

omgnutella said:


> thank you for the insights!  I shall go down and take a look at it.. was actually hoping for a touch hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! this gives me even more confidence. SO in ostrich, lovely!  other than the handles, does the bag itself darkens for your other bags?
> 
> 
> I'll post it up when I go to the boutique and view it  keep you updated!



good luck!! And no, outside of handles darkening, I have had no issues.


----------



## NewBe

Israeli_Flava said:


> black togo rghw hands down. I have this combo and she is such a beauty!
> Epsom B30 does not age well. I'll never make that mistake again.


Can you elaborate why your Epsom B30 doesn’t age well?   TIA


----------



## Manon07

K28 Gold Togo PHW, pass.
K28 Evercolor Beige de Weimar GHW, pass.


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

K25 Black Togo PHW


----------



## Tykhe

cloee said:


> Yes they are too cute. If you dont mind me asking, just wanted to know why you turned it down? It may help my thought process. I’m usually not indecisive. Thanks


I am not a big fan of the Constance. Also I thought this bag was a bit small.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NewBe said:


> Can you elaborate why your Epsom B30 doesn’t age well?   TIA


Sure! In my opinion and based on my experience, epsom is great for sellier style Kelly and for Constance because they keep their structure very well due to the way the bag is made (and it is hearty leather, not fussy). Birkin is a tote and it is retourne style. Epsom looks horrible to me in this style after a few years. Even though it is a stiff leather, on my bag, the corners (all 4 corners) have dropped (sagged). I also don't like the feel of cardboard epsom has on Birkins. I prefer a softer leather for Birkin (togo or chevre ideally).


----------



## NewBe

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sure! In my opinion and based on my experience, epsom is great for sellier style Kelly and for Constance because they keep their structure very well due to the way the bag is made (and it is hearty leather, not fussy). Birkin is a tote and it is retourne style. Epsom looks horrible to me in this style after a few years. Even though it is a stiff leather, on my bag, the corners (all 4 corners) have dropped (sagged). I also don't like the feel of cardboard epsom has on Birkins. I prefer a softer leather for Birkin (togo or chevre ideally).


Thanks so much for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, Not certain but if you are asking for more pics of my Marble Silk Constance, I plan to post more in the Marble Silk thread in a couple days.


As promised, I have posted more photos with my other marble silk beauties.   Thanks!






						Scarves - Silk Marbling Scarves
					

To clarify, PO means podium order on the forum, so as not to be confused with push offer. ;)   It's called Marble Silk, from Spring/Summer 2018.  Hi. I'm new to all this. What does podium order & push offer means?   And you seem incredibly knowledgeable!!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hermes Zen

lovefordiamonds said:


> Omg so jelly! May we see pics of your new MS Constance, please?!


If you are still interested, I posted my Marble Silk collection here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/silk-marbling-scarves.1006036/post-34737868
Hope you like the photos.


----------



## tracybeloved

GucciGoneWild said:


> B30 Rose Shocking in Clemence PHW - absolute yes
> 
> Always thought I would want GHW or RG but the PHW really makes the bag softer and not so jarring - also lets the gorgeous color stand out more



Can we see a picture? Tks


----------



## BalLVLover

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sure! In my opinion and based on my experience, epsom is great for sellier style Kelly and for Constance because they keep their structure very well due to the way the bag is made (and it is hearty leather, not fussy). Birkin is a tote and it is retourne style. Epsom looks horrible to me in this style after a few years. Even though it is a stiff leather, on my bag, the corners (all 4 corners) have dropped (sagged). I also don't like the feel of cardboard epsom has on Birkins. I prefer a softer leather for Birkin (togo or chevre ideally).


I agree with everything you said here. I will never buy an Epsom Birkin again.


----------



## _gelato_

Bleu glacier Kelly to go with GHW - yes


----------



## mrsseow

B25 Magnolia Verso phw - Pass
B25 Bleu Frida phw and ghw - Pass
B25 Ostrich (didn’t ask for the colour) - Pass
B25 Noir phw and ghw - Pass
B25 Vert Criquet phw - Yes


----------



## LOA24

mrsseow said:


> B25 Magnolia Verso phw - Pass
> B25 Bleu Frida phw and ghw - Pass
> B25 Ostrich (didn’t ask for the colour) - Pass
> B25 Noir phw and ghw - Pass
> B25 Vert Criquet phw - Yes
> 
> View attachment 5187597


Amazing offers! Congrats!


----------



## hphile

Craie Epsom GHW Constance to Go 

Not a quota offer. I've been waiting patiently for a craie kelly... so I guess my SA thought I might like something else in craie (she's not wrong). I was tempted but I didn't take it. I personally don't like the look of the constance buckle.

I also didn't realize it was so hard to open! Does the buckle open the same for the to go and the C18/C24?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrsseow said:


> B25 Magnolia Verso phw - Pass
> B25 Bleu Frida phw and ghw - Pass
> B25 Ostrich (didn’t ask for the colour) - Pass
> B25 Noir phw and ghw - Pass
> B25 Vert Criquet phw - Yes
> 
> View attachment 5187597


Wooooowwwww is that swift? 
I didn't like that color until now hahahahaha BEAUTIFUL


----------



## mrsseow

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wooooowwwww is that swift?
> I didn't like that color until now hahahahaha BEAUTIFUL



Yes, it’s swift!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

mrsseow said:


> B25 Magnolia Verso phw - Pass
> B25 Bleu Frida phw and ghw - Pass
> B25 Ostrich (didn’t ask for the colour) - Pass
> B25 Noir phw and ghw - Pass
> B25 Vert Criquet phw - Yes
> 
> View attachment 5187597


WOW so many amazing offers at once!! How did that pan out? Did they bring them all out to you in one visit or was this over a period of months?


----------



## mrsseow

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> WOW so many amazing offers at once!! How did that pan out? Did they bring them all out to you in one visit or was this over a period of months?



Single visit!

I shared with my SA my preferences (B25 in Vert Criquet, Mauve or any neutral colours excluding black) a month ago upon hitting the quota (or rather approx 1.5 times the price of a B25).

My SA texted me few days back that the B25 VC she reserved for me was in but at the boutique I wasn’t sure about swift leather and asked her what other B25s were available. She went through her mobile listed everything above (and now I recalled there were also B25 in Vert Bosphore and B25 in Framboise).

For sellier birkins, she mentioned there were some but were all in B30 which wasn’t the size I was after hence I didn’t ask for the colours.

Hope this helps!


----------



## keekee

mrsseow said:


> Single visit!
> 
> I shared with my SA my preferences (B25 in Vert Criquet, Mauve or any neutral colours excluding black) a month ago upon hitting the quota (or rather approx 1.5 times the price of a B25).
> 
> My SA texted me few days back that the B25 VC she reserved for me was in but at the boutique I wasn’t sure about swift leather and asked her what other B25s were available. She went through her mobile listed everything above (and now I recalled there were also B25 in Vert Bosphore and B25 in Framboise).
> 
> For sellier birkins, she mentioned there were some but were all in B30 which wasn’t the size I was after hence I didn’t ask for the colours.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 

amazing!!!! which store was this?


----------



## aisham

Not a quota offer ... But a cute one none the less ..

Kellydole bag charm in Tadelakt/chevre , Blue E/Joune de Naples/Vert Vero ..


----------



## iwanta30B

B30 Vert Cypress GHW
my exact spec!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

tracybeloved said:


> Can we see a picture? Tks


Yes forsure, I’m traveling now but will post once I am back home


----------



## omgnutella

KN89 said:


> @omgnutella omg pls post a pic!!



here you go! decided to bag it home.


----------



## tracybeloved

Finallyyyy, rose shocking in mini Lindy… more difficult to get than b/k/c imo


----------



## KN89

omgnutella said:


> here you go! decided to bag it home.
> View attachment 5188546


Beautiful! How does the color compare to craie or nata irl


----------



## floridamama

Mauve Sylvester - undecided … have until today to decide….really wanted true pink or red ….any thought please?


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

floridamama said:


> Mauve Sylvester - undecided … have until today to decide….really wanted true pink or red ….any thought please?


What bag?


----------



## floridamama

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> What bag?


Pouchette


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

floridamama said:


> Pouchette


Ohh swift swift


----------



## mp4

floridamama said:


> Pouchette



I would go see it!  Swift takes color well.


----------



## gordonthegreat

I'm so excited!  Just got a text from my SA, Birkin 30 Togo Noir with GHW.  YES PLEASE!  Going to pick it up next weekend. 
Its my first quota bag offer from my store. I do have a Birkin 35 Chocolat GHW that I got at FSH.  Will post pics when I get it.


----------



## jenayb

floridamama said:


> Mauve Sylvester - undecided … have until today to decide….really wanted true pink or red ….any thought please?



IMO, neither true pink nor true red... certainly not red in the least. To me, this colour leans lavender/purple in person versus a true pink.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Not really an offer but I did get to see a gold Picotin Touch with GHW today! I was purchasing some silks and had brought along my other half to meet my lovely SA. I was telling him that the Picotin was modeled on equestrian feed bags and was looking for one to show him but there were none on display. My SA acknowledged that they are vary scarce rn but said she had one to show me. I must say the 'big reveal' from an orange box is pretty exciting! The Picotin was stunning but I'm waiting for the HG bag which my SA said, today, that I would get


----------



## jenayb

So, not a quota offer but… my SA offered a smooth Barenia P18 this afternoon. Pretty positive it’s a yes, but would love some input and opinions.


----------



## weibandy

mrsseow said:


> B25 Magnolia Verso phw - Pass
> B25 Bleu Frida phw and ghw - Pass
> B25 Ostrich (didn’t ask for the colour) - Pass
> B25 Noir phw and ghw - Pass
> B25 Vert Criquet phw - Yes
> 
> View attachment 5187597


omg!   This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Chrismin

jenaywins said:


> So, not a quota offer but… my SA offered a smooth Barenia P18 this afternoon. Pretty positive it’s a yes, but would love some input and opinions.


Oooh that is a gorgeous bag


----------



## mp4

jenaywins said:


> So, not a quota offer but… my SA offered a smooth Barenia P18 this afternoon. Pretty positive it’s a yes, but would love some input and opinions.



Always a yes for smooth barenia if it’s a leather you can handle.  I passed on a barenia bag waiting for another style I wanted more and still think it was a mistake!


----------



## jenayb

mp4 said:


> Always a yes for smooth barenia if it’s a leather you can handle.  I passed on a barenia bag waiting for another style I wanted more and still think it was a mistake!



Hey girl!  

thanks - I have a barenia B30 and love it. I think I’ll take this.


----------



## Purse snob

jenaywins said:


> Hey girl!
> 
> thanks - I have a barenia B30 and love it. I think I’ll take this.


This is swoon worthy


----------



## misspakie

mini roulis gold with RHW - Pass


----------



## Hermeaddict

C24 Lisse Croc Noir RGH - Pass


----------



## misspakie

misspakie said:


> mini roulis gold with RHW - Pass


 Sorry meant GHW!


----------



## Logic

Constance on the go in rose texas, ostrich - passed


----------



## Yintastic

My dream combination- K25 Retourne in Gris Etain Togo and PHW. Absolute YES! This came home with me all dressed up~ Gives me butterflies every time I look at it


----------



## raradarling

Has anyone been offered a bag in the colour Vert Jade? Wondering if it’s a new colour? TIA!


----------



## Meta

raradarling said:


> Has anyone been offered a bag in the colour Vert Jade? Wondering if it’s a new colour? TIA!


Vert Jade was _new in regular leather_ for Spring/Summer 2021. It was previously only offered in croc/gator. If you do a search on this thread, you'll find posts from members who were offered bags in this color.


----------



## raradarling

Meta said:


> Vert Jade was _new in regular leather_ for Spring/Summer 2021. It was previously only offered in croc/gator. If you do a search on this thread, you'll find posts from members who were offered bags in this color.


Thank you!


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

K28 Tricolor blue indigo/noir/blue frida GHW


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

floridamama said:


> Mauve Sylvester - undecided … have until today to decide….really wanted true pink or red ….any thought please?


Did you get it? It sounds beautiful


----------



## Summerof89

Mini Kelly ghw chevre quebraocho (again).....undecided......again


----------



## surfer

Summerof89 said:


> Mini Kelly ghw chevre quebraocho (again).....undecided......again


Does it make your heart sing?


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> Does it make your heart sing?


On one hand I think it's a great neutral all year-round colour, love the hardware and leather, on the other hand my heart sings more for rose lipstick/jaune ambre more, then again I know hopefully I will have more than 1 MK in my collection, thus the endless dilemma


----------



## this_is_rj

Summerof89 said:


> Mini Kelly ghw chevre quebraocho (again).....undecided......again


Did you decline it the first time you were offered it? I would be tempted to take it as there doesn't seem to be as many neutrals in mini Kelly as pop colours, and like you said you will likely get another mini Kelly later on. It's a nice neutral since it is softer with a pink undertone which suits mini Kelly IMO. That being said, pre spend for mini Kelly is high so hold off if you are unsure.


----------



## Summerof89

this_is_rj said:


> Did you decline it the first time you were offered it? I would be tempted to take it as there doesn't seem to be as many neutrals in mini Kelly as pop colours, and like you said you will likely get another mini Kelly later on. It's a nice neutral since it is softer with a pink undertone which suits mini Kelly IMO. That being said, pre spend for mini Kelly is high so hold off if you are unsure.


you read my mind, I agree with everything you said and yes the pre-spend is crazy in my region atm due to covid ahhhh! I didn't decline I sort of didn't really respond and then not sure what happened after because I was so indecisive hahaha. I am not a fan of the classic colours or white in MKII so this is prob the only neutral I would go for, I think I am just conflicted because I really wanted it in a pop colour but having said that I know this definitely won't be my only MK


----------



## TeeCee77

Summerof89 said:


> you read my mind, I agree with everything you said and yes the pre-spend is crazy in my region atm due to covid ahhhh! I didn't decline I sort of didn't really respond and then not sure what happened after because I was so indecisive hahaha. I am not a fan of the classic colours or white in MKII so this is prob the only neutral I would go for, I think I am just conflicted because I really wanted it in a pop colour but having said that I know this definitely won't be my only MK


Get it! And then really hold out for a pop of color for your second! They are hard to come by, but you are by no means limited to one. Just be patient for the perfect color for the next! I started with Gris Asphalte and then waited for anemone. It will work out for you also.


----------



## acrowcounted

Summerof89 said:


> you read my mind, I agree with everything you said and yes the pre-spend is crazy in my region atm due to covid ahhhh! I didn't decline I sort of didn't really respond and then not sure what happened after because I was so indecisive hahaha. I am not a fan of the classic colours or white in MKII so this is prob the only neutral I would go for, I think I am just conflicted because I really wanted it in a pop colour but having said that I know this definitely won't be my only MK


It may not be your only mini Kelly but I’m guessing they will be more likely to offer upcoming ones to other clients if you accept this one; while rejecting it towards waiting for what you really want will likely increase your chances later. Personally, I think the browns (gold, etoupe, quebracho, etc) don’t fit the Kelly mini as this bag has a fun cute “event/party bag” type vibe to it which lends itself much better to pop colors or more “serious” neutrals (true dark greys and black). Jmo


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Summerof89 said:


> Mini Kelly ghw chevre quebraocho (again).....undecided......again


Get it Now girl!!! I would get it if I was you!! Quebracho is spectacular! And my mom always used to say.. An egg today is better than a chicken tomorrow.
I’ve been waiting for an offer for 1 year and 4 months already…
Plus … if I might add… Jaune Ambre and R Lipstick are not in production atm so you might be waiting forever…


----------



## GucciGoneWild

GucciGoneWild said:


> Yes forsure, I’m traveling now but will post once I am back home


As promised! Can’t wait to style her.  Of course she’s a spring/summer bag but I live in a very warm climate so she’ll be year-round for me haha


----------



## tracybeloved

GucciGoneWild said:


> As promised! Can’t wait to style her.  Of course she’s a spring/summer bag but I live in a very warm climate so she’ll be year-round for me haha



Thank you !!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

C18 matte alligator in Amethyst GHW - YES!


----------



## Ethengdurst

OuiCestLaVie said:


> C18 matte alligator in Amethyst GHW - YES!
> 
> View attachment 5192971


I died! This is gorgeous!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

OuiCestLaVie said:


> C18 matte alligator in Amethyst GHW - YES!
> 
> View attachment 5192971





OuiCestLaVie said:


> C18 matte alligator in Amethyst GHW - YES!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192971


I can’t imagine a more beautiful combo!!!!!!!!!!  STUUUUUUUUUNNNNNING!


----------



## Summerof89

TeeCee77 said:


> Get it! And then really hold out for a pop of color for your second! They are hard to come by, but you are by no means limited to one. Just be patient for the perfect color for the next! I started with Gris Asphalte and then waited for anemone. It will work out for you also.


Do you find yourself using your GA more than the Anemone?


acrowcounted said:


> It may not be your only mini Kelly but I’m guessing they will be more likely to offer upcoming ones to other clients if you accept this one; while rejecting it towards waiting for what you really want will likely increase your chances later. Personally, I think the browns (gold, etoupe, quebracho, etc) don’t fit the Kelly mini as this bag has a fun cute “event/party bag” type vibe to it which lends itself much better to pop colors or more “serious” neutrals (true dark greys and black). Jmo


Yea it means I will have to play the prespend game all over again and wait for a really long time for the second one =( I agree, when I think MK I think of it as a fun little accessory, pop would def be my first choice.


Ally ambrosio said:


> Get it Now girl!!! I would get it if I was you!! Quebracho is spectacular! And my mom always used to say.. An egg today is better than a chicken tomorrow.
> I’ve been waiting for an offer for 1 year and 4 months already…
> Plus … if I might add… Jaune Ambre and R Lipstick are not in production atm so you might be waiting forever…


ohhh that's a really long time, I have been waiting for a year and I am about to give up they take so long! if JA and RL are not currently in production for MK, I believe you may have just solved dilemma for me =D


----------



## mp4

OuiCestLaVie said:


> C18 matte alligator in Amethyst GHW - YES!
> 
> View attachment 5192971



i actually gasped!  Stunning!  Enjoy your new treasure!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Summerof89 said:


> Do you find yourself using your GA more than the Anemone?
> 
> Yea it means I will have to play the prespend game all over again and wait for a really long time for the second one =( I agree, when I think MK I think of it as a fun little accessory, pop would def be my first choice.
> 
> ohhh that's a really long time, I have been waiting for a year and I am about to give up they take so long! if JA and RL are not currently in production for MK, I believe you may have just solved dilemma for me =D


Yeah same! About to give up or to broke down    Seriously contemplating to go to Paris in December… but yeah JA and RL are definitely not in production atm. It could be that sometime random colors appears in certain stores but I wouldn’t hope on that either.
 My SA showed me the list on his phone of what colors are likely to come in. Ask your SA, is she’s an honest one she/he would tell you the truth! I would get quebracho in a heartbeat! I also requested  it but I am too late for the game . Because the demand in my store is too high and so pieces are scarce


----------



## Summerof89

Ally ambrosio said:


> Yeah same! About to give up or to broke down    Seriously contemplating to go to Paris in December… but yeah JA and RL are definitely not in production atm. It could be that sometime random colors appears in certain stores but I wouldn’t hope on that either.
> My SA showed me the list on his phone of what colors are likely to come in. Ask your SA, is she’s an honest one she/he would tell you the truth! I would get quebracho in a heartbeat! I also requested  it but I am too late for the game . Because the demand in my store is too high and so pieces are scarce


apparently the store has been getting a bit of classic colours, vert criquet. great idea re: paris!!! I would love to go and try my luck there with MK, i have an appointment with my SA on thur i will ask her what she is expecting. Will post if I get baby quebracho! thanks for your help =D


----------



## luvHermes2

Seems like MKs are hard to get in Paris now (Kelly pochettes are easier). My Paris SA said it was easier to offer me a SO than to get a MK for me  such a high demand for a mini bag!


----------



## milkinako

Constance to go shiny nilo alligator in black ghw

I can’t decide. I usually only carry my phone and wallet but was hoping for a smaller kelly or Constance. And never had exotics before.


----------



## luvHermes2

Just got offered a k25 sellier in gold with phw. Sadly it wasn’t with ghw.

Does anyone have the exact combo and would be able to share some pictures of it?  Always felt like gold with be with ghw so indecisive at the moment.


----------



## corgimom11

luvHermes2 said:


> Just got offered a k25 sellier in gold with phw. Sadly it wasn’t with ghw.
> 
> Does anyone have the exact combo and would be able to share some pictures of it?  Always felt like gold with be with ghw so indecisive at the moment.








						What is your latest Hermes purchase?
					

This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.   NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)  If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Please share your Hermès collection!!!
					

A family photo taken at the end of 2020:   B30 Noir Togo PHW    Opli 18 Lime Chevre      C18 Natural Sable Butler GHW    Picotin 18 Etoupe Clemence PHW K25 HSS Rose Azalee/Jaune D'or Epsom BGHW C18 Noir Box PHW    C18 Bleu Glacier Epsom PHW        B25 Fauve Barenia Faubourg PHW K28 Craie...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




This was my first bag offer, but I prefer the PHW over the GHW. The hardware can kind of glow gold-ish depending on the light though.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

luvHermes2 said:


> Just got offered a k25 sellier in gold with phw. Sadly it wasn’t with ghw.
> 
> Does anyone have the exact combo and would be able to share some pictures of it?  Always felt like gold with be with ghw so indecisive at the moment.



Gold on Gold is a divine. I would have a second thought and will bother me if I took PHW on Gold Leather.


----------



## allanrvj

luvHermes2 said:


> Seems like MKs are hard to get in Paris now (Kelly pochettes are easier). My Paris SA said it was easier to offer me a SO than to get a MK for me  such a high demand for a mini bag!


Heard the same from my store. SA said that in the 2 years she has been working there, she has only seen 2 mini kellys arrive.


----------



## Natty14

iwanta30B said:


> B30 Vert Cypress GHW
> my exact spec!


Hi! I was thinking about this color combo.  Congrats! Could you please share some pictures ?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

luvHermes2 said:


> Just got offered a k25 sellier in gold with phw. Sadly it wasn’t with ghw.
> 
> Does anyone have the exact combo and would be able to share some pictures of it?  Always felt like gold with be with ghw so indecisive at the moment.


Gold with PHW leans much more neutral/cool than gold with GHW. If you prefer warmer tones wait for the GHW


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

milkinako said:


> Constance to go shiny nilo alligator in black ghw
> 
> I can’t decide. I usually only carry my phone and wallet but was hoping for a smaller kelly or Constance. And never had exotics before.



I have CTG in matte gator RGHW, and it’s gorgeous. Also have several shiny gator/croc wallets and purses, and I have to say exotics are definitely higher maintenance especially shiny gator. But they are just too gorgeous. The nice thing about CTG is you can use it as a wallet, clutch or small purse. Very versatile.


----------



## milkinako

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I have CTG in matte gator RGHW, and it’s gorgeous. Also have several shiny gator/croc wallets and purses, and I have to say exotics are definitely higher maintenance especially shiny gator. But they are just too gorgeous. The nice thing about CTG is you can use it as a wallet, clutch or small purse. Very versatile.


They ARE so gorgeous! That’s why I’m having a hard time deciding. What type of maintenance is required other than special products for leather cleaning?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

luvHermes2 said:


> Seems like MKs are hard to get in Paris now (Kelly pochettes are easier). My Paris SA said it was easier to offer me a SO than to get a MK for me  such a high demand for a mini bag!


So did you get an SO offer?   With that I would gladly make my own mini K and who cares if I have to wait a year or more


----------



## Ally ambrosio

luvHermes2 said:


> Just got offered a k25 sellier in gold with phw. Sadly it wasn’t with ghw.
> 
> Does anyone have the exact combo and would be able to share some pictures of it?  Always felt like gold with be with ghw so indecisive at the moment.


Take it!!! It’s dead gorgeous with SHW!! Look here you can see it in real life


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Summerof89 said:


> apparently the store has been getting a bit of classic colours, vert criquet. great idea re: paris!!! I would love to go and try my luck there with MK, i have an appointment with my SA on thur i will ask her what she is expecting. Will post if I get baby quebracho! thanks for your help =D


Yes! See the bag in real life, try it on with your daily outfits or your dressier ones. This might help you decide better! And if you take her, bombard me with a lot of pictures    If you don’t take her… tell your SA that I am willing to step in


----------



## luvHermes2

corgimom11 said:


> What is your latest Hermes purchase?
> 
> 
> This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.   NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)  If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your Hermès collection!!!
> 
> 
> A family photo taken at the end of 2020:   B30 Noir Togo PHW    Opli 18 Lime Chevre      C18 Natural Sable Butler GHW    Picotin 18 Etoupe Clemence PHW K25 HSS Rose Azalee/Jaune D'or Epsom BGHW C18 Noir Box PHW    C18 Bleu Glacier Epsom PHW        B25 Fauve Barenia Faubourg PHW K28 Craie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first bag offer, but I prefer the PHW over the GHW. The hardware can kind of glow gold-ish depending on the light though.


Thanks for sharing! She’s gorgeous


----------



## luvHermes2

Ally ambrosio said:


> So did you get an SO offer?   With that I would gladly make my own mini K and who cares if I have to wait a year or more


Haha yes! And the wait isn’t bad. In Europe my friends are getting their SO order back in only 6-8 months. Should be picking up my first one at end of this month! Will share some picture once I pick her up.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

luvHermes2 said:


> Haha yes! And the wait isn’t bad. In Europe my friends are getting their SO order back in only 6-8 months. Should be picking up my first one at end of this month! Will share some picture once I pick her up.


This happened in Paris right?
I am also in EU but whenever I ask for an SO they just brush it off 
My SA don’t even know when they will open the request list! And I told him that in Paris they are already operating


----------



## allanrvj

Ally ambrosio said:


> This happened in Paris right?
> I am also in EU but whenever I ask for an SO they just brush it off
> My SA don’t even know when they will open the request list! And I told him that in Paris they are already operating



I'm also in EU but my store doesn't do SO (they don't have the kit). I figured it's probably because there's no really market here for H enthusiasts (women here are more into Chanel) and the SO kit also costs the store. Thank god I'm not into color combos anymore. My SA just assured me that if there's anything else I want, I can just tell her and she will order it for me (either through PO or store transfer).


----------



## l_can_fly

Mini Constance 2J Quebracho light GHW - PASS
I'm a PHW person


----------



## shyla14

B25 Black Togo GHW - YES!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

allanrvj said:


> I'm also in EU but my store doesn't do SO (they don't have the kit). I figured it's probably because there's no really market here for H enthusiasts (women here are more into Chanel) and the SO kit also costs the store. Thank god I'm not into color combos anymore. My SA just assured me that if there's anything else I want, I can just tell her and she will order it for me (either through PO or store transfer).


Lucky you my dear  
I am also not into double  colors combo.Maybe I will do verso. I find it too much when there are two colors involved on the outside of the bag.
But I am lusting after Blue Brume and  the only option to have it it’s through SO
Definitely my SA is not as nice as yours


----------



## papertiger

Ally ambrosio said:


> Lucky you my dear
> I am also not into double  colors combo.Maybe I will do verso. I find it too much when there are two colors involved on the outside of the bag.
> But I am lusting after Blue Brume and  the only option to have it it’s through SO
> Definitely my SA is not as nice as yours



Confine talk to SO thread please, TY


----------



## Summerof89

Ally ambrosio said:


> Yes! See the bag in real life, try it on with your daily outfits or your dressier ones. This might help you decide better! And if you take her, bombard me with a lot of pictures    If you don’t take her… tell your SA that I am willing to step in


update update! I asked her whether the store is expecting any MK is rose lipstick or yellow, she confirmed what you said which is no RL and yellow would be quite unlikely too until next year. so I am taking the quebracho!!! Will get her on Monday =D


----------



## iwanta30B

Natty14 said:


> Hi! I was thinking about this color combo.  Congrats! Could you please share some pictures ?


This combo is amazing. Let's go for it.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Summerof89 said:


> update update! I asked her whether the store is expecting any MK is rose lipstick or yellow, she confirmed what you said which is no RL and yellow would be quite unlikely too until next year. so I am taking the quebracho!!! Will get her on Monday =D


YAY  can’t wait to see her!!


----------



## floridamama

Mini Kelly pink Sakura PHW - yes


----------



## Ally ambrosio

floridamama said:


> Mini Kelly pink Sakura PHW - yes


Yassss I am drooling over here! Share some pics when she’s in your hands


----------



## Natty14

iwanta30B said:


> This combo is amazing. Let's go for it.
> View attachment 5195647


Wow!!! This is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing and yes will be asking for this combo lol


----------



## KN89

B30 or Constance noir ghw pass


----------



## HeyMaddy

Mini Kelly - Epsom Noir in GHW. YES!


----------



## kobe939

misspakie said:


> mini roulis gold with RHW - Pass


Would love this one!


----------



## angelicskater16

Was offered…. Invited to do an SO…. Yes


----------



## luvHermes2

K25 Gold PHW Epsom, yes  

Was not sure at first but as more time pass I’m more in love with it! Have a slightly ‘fresher’ look than gold on gold.


----------



## Vhermes212

Bag purchases for 2021 
Constance 18 bubble gum pink 
Birkin 25 etoupe gold hardware


----------



## Ally ambrosio

luvHermes2 said:


> K25 Gold PHW Epsom, yes
> 
> Was not sure at first but as more time pass I’m more in love with it! Have a slightly ‘fresher’ look than gold on gold.
> 
> View attachment 5198406


It’s gorgeous


----------



## Moniy

Bags offer this year! Kelly 25 in Etain and Birkin 25 in Bleu Nuit


----------



## luvHermes2

Ally ambrosio said:


> It’s gorgeous


Thanks love!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

milkinako said:


> They ARE so gorgeous! That’s why I’m having a hard time deciding. What type of maintenance is required other than special products for leather cleaning?



Well, I do not know about the others but I literally do nothing except keep them away from the water  Do you live in a rainy climate?  I usually pack a couple of very light trash bags into the bags - just in case   To me, it seems like shiny croc is a little more forgiving than matte. My most "sensitive" bag is my matt croc Kelly in Gris Perle. Inadvertently, I got some water drops on it and they looked like dark stains (! ) but dried out without a trace in a couple of minutes so all was fine. Ultimately, I just intend to just send my bags to Hermes Spa when I feel like they are starting to show too much wear.


----------



## ivy1026

Just two days ago:

Mini Constance in black epsom - no
Mini Constance in etoupe epsom - no
Mini Constance in ombré lizard phw - yes!

Can’t wait to go and pick it up next week!


----------



## angelicskater16

Would it be ok if you provide me with the price for the Mini Kelly Matte Alligator? Thank you!

[/QUOTE]


PassionChanel said:


> Constance 18 Black epsom rghw - pass
> Constance 18 Ostrich/ fushia ghw- pass
> Mini kelly matte alligator Rose Shocking- yes please


----------



## _kiki119_

luvHermes2 said:


> K25 Gold PHW Epsom, yes
> 
> Was not sure at first but as more time pass I’m more in love with it! Have a slightly ‘fresher’ look than gold on gold.
> 
> View attachment 5198406


PHW really looks great with the contrast stitching


----------



## Spacekate

Today I got offered (and accepted!!!) a Kelly 28 Clemence in Blue (Bleu) Pale and GHW. It is suuuuch a beauty I can’t wait to take it out of its box and see it in natural lighting!!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Spacekate said:


> Today I got offered (and accepted!!!) a Kelly 28 Clemence in Blue (Bleu) Pale and GHW. It is suuuuch a beauty I can’t wait to take it out of its box and see it in natural lighting!!


Congrats!! Please post pictures when you can (:


----------



## lalaland_H

B25 black with phw...I am a bit unsure since my most desired combo is with rose gold hw or gold hw...Though I have a Kelly in black with ghw. But I've waited a yr, should I? Sa said gold or rose gold hw would be hard to come by and need to wait. In my country there's only 1 quota bag per year. Thank you


----------



## this_is_rj

lalaland_H said:


> B25 black with phw...I am a bit unsure since my most desired combo is with rose gold hw or gold hw...Though I have a Kelly in black with ghw. But I've waited a yr, should I? Sa said gold or rose gold hw would be hard to come by and need to wait. In my country there's only 1 quota bag per year. Thank you


Depends how strongly you feel about hardware. Hardware is a deal breaker for me. If you have a collection with both PHW and GHW, I would say take it as you already have black with GHW Kelly in your collection.


----------



## luvHermes2

lalaland_H said:


> B25 black with phw...I am a bit unsure since my most desired combo is with rose gold hw or gold hw...Though I have a Kelly in black with ghw. But I've waited a yr, should I? Sa said gold or rose gold hw would be hard to come by and need to wait. In my country there's only 1 quota bag per year. Thank you



It definitely gives off a different vibe than black with ghw. I would say it has a chic and cool vibe oppose your classic. The best would be to take a look in person and then decide! You might be surprise


----------



## jenayb

lalaland_H said:


> B25 black with phw...I am a bit unsure since my most desired combo is with rose gold hw or gold hw...Though I have a Kelly in black with ghw. But I've waited a yr, should I? Sa said gold or rose gold hw would be hard to come by and need to wait. In my country there's only 1 quota bag per year. Thank you



I personally prefer PHW on black. I think it is much more cool and chic, personally. For some reason, black with GHW feels much more mature and formal. I would go with the PHW personally, and especially seeing as you already have a Kelly black GHW. The diversity would be nice.


----------



## jax818

Hold off until you get what you really want.  It’s ok to turn down an offer.  I turned down the size i didn’t want and got the exact  offer I wanted 2 weeks later.


lalaland_H said:


> B25 black with phw...I am a bit unsure since my most desired combo is with rose gold hw or gold hw...Though I have a Kelly in black with ghw. But I've waited a yr, should I? Sa said gold or rose gold hw would be hard to come by and need to wait. In my country there's only 1 quota bag per year. Thank you


----------



## SDC2003

lalaland_H said:


> B25 black with phw...I am a bit unsure since my most desired combo is with rose gold hw or gold hw...Though I have a Kelly in black with ghw. But I've waited a yr, should I? Sa said gold or rose gold hw would be hard to come by and need to wait. In my country there's only 1 quota bag per year. Thank you


This is a really hard year for bags and so you could be waiting a while longer. If it were me I’d take take it. I was in a similar situation but different hardware. I wanted phw in lieu of gold but I took the bag bc a b25 in noir is not easy to come by! Of course I would prefer phw but I still love this bag with ghw. If you think you’ll still love the bag accept the offer. You can always ask for the specs you want again down the road. Consider whether you’d regret not taking the bag.


----------



## jax818

SDC2003 said:


> This is a really hard year for bags and so you could be waiting a while longer. If it were me I’d take take it. I was in a similar situation but different hardware. I wanted phw in lieu of gold but I took the bag bc a b25 in noir is not easy to come by! Of course I would prefer phw but I still love this bag with ghw. If you think you’ll still love the bag accept the offer. You can always ask for the specs you want again down the road. Consider whether you’d regret not taking the bag.


Haha, you two should make a trade!


----------



## Spacekate

GucciGoneWild said:


> Congrats!! Please post pictures when you can (:



here she is!! One indoor and one outdoor on an overcast but bright day.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Spacekate said:


> here she is!! One indoor and one outdoor on an overcast but bright day.


This color is fantastic!! Wear in good health


----------



## Summerof89

Finally after waiting for a year, my first ever MK in quebracho with ghw, offer accept after much debate and help from you guys.


----------



## Mapoon

jax818 said:


> Haha, you two should make a trade!


It does sounds like a good idea and both get their desired bags in preferred hardware


----------



## Mapoon

Summerof89 said:


> Finally after waiting for a year, my first ever MK in quebracho with ghw, offer accept after much debate and help from you guys.
> 
> View attachment 5202536


I’m so glad you took it! It’s so pretty and I’m sure it will have beautiful shades indoors and outdoors! Enjoy her!!


----------



## ArielS

Summerof89 said:


> Finally after waiting for a year, my first ever MK in quebracho with ghw, offer accept after much debate and help from you guys.
> 
> View attachment 5202536


I love her!     So happy for you, congratulations!


----------



## louloujj

have been wishing for a kelly pochette in 2021
top priority would be light grey and pink
but H game is always surprising
finally got one in biscuit, GHW, swift leather  still fully satisfied


----------



## cloee

Summerof89 said:


> Finally after waiting for a year, my first ever MK in quebracho with ghw, offer accept after much debate and help from you guys.
> 
> View attachment 5202536


This looks so pretty.


----------



## BreezyE

iferodi said:


> FSH:
> B30 Feu Togo GHW - pass
> K28 Rouge sellier Sellier GHW - YES!
> 
> View attachment 5181312


This color!


----------



## gordonthegreat

So excited to share my new B30.  I am in love with it.


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

cloee said:


> This looks so pretty.


WOW this is gorgeous. Congrats! I love the color and the gold hardware. Ive see quebracho and usually looks more like a lighter version of Hermes classic gold leather to me. But this looks more pinkish tan.  Is this chèvre? Maybe that's why the color looks different. Enjoy!


----------



## pixiestyx00

B30 in Fuschia Ostrich PHW - yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Bebeh

Kelly 28 retourne Gold with GHW - YES!


----------



## Hermeaddict

K25 Touch Lizard Retourne Noir PHW - Yes! But of course! My H Fairy is amazing!!


----------



## cherrytongue

Constance 24 in rose azalea and Constance 24 in mauve


----------



## _kiki119_

cherrytongue said:


> Constance 24 in rose azalea and Constance 24 in mauve


Did ya accept?


----------



## cherrytongue

_kiki119_ said:


> Did ya accept?


----------



## cherrytongue

_kiki119_ said:


> Did ya accept?


yup! Rose azalea!


----------



## LOA24

C24 Madame Graphite PHW


----------



## filthyluxe

louloujj said:


> have been wishing for a kelly pochette in 2021
> top priority would be light grey and pink
> but H game is always surprising
> finally got one in biscuit, GHW, swift leather  still fully satisfied



OMG.  This is absolutely gorgeous.  I am sooooo envious - but stunning piece and I'd love to see an OOTD shot~ 

Congrats, dear!!!


----------



## ehy12

pixiestyx00 said:


> B30 in Fuschia Ostrich PHW - yes, yes, yes!


Pics plz❤️


----------



## pixiestyx00

ehy12 said:


> Pics plz❤t




The color looks very different depending on the light! I don’t know how they make these magical colors lol.


----------



## ehy12

pixiestyx00 said:


> The color looks very different depending on the light! I don’t know how they make these magical colors lol.
> View attachment 5206799
> 
> View attachment 5206800
> 
> View attachment 5206801


Absolutely stunning! Congratulations! I am contemplating adding another Ostrich birkin this week!


----------



## siyamapi

lovemylife15 said:


> C24 Madame Graphite PHW


May I know where are you got this?


----------



## Nerja

sad16480 said:


> In my case, I was in three weeks prior and happened to mentioned that I love ostrich, and rose gold is my favorite hardware… although my wishlist did not specify either (I only specified a Birkin 30 in eToupe with no hardware specified). The next day when I texted to thank him for the appointment, he said “I am working on something for you, but it will take me a few weeks.” Fast forward a few weeks and I reached out to see if I could grab an Evelyn TPM. He replied “Yes, I have one for you and I am still working on something else for you.” I made an appointment the next day to grab my Evelyn and he walked out with that and a big orange box (Birkin 30 Ostrich with Rose Gold Hardware). Not sure if that helps, but you could be surprised at a regular appointment


what color?!


----------



## QuelleFromage

B30 Touch in Jaune Ambre. I felt like it was on the shelf a while as I think this is a season or two back in colors? I’d like a Birkin Touch but only one so had to say no.


----------



## Chrismin

Oooh I love jaune ambre!! 





QuelleFromage said:


> B30 Touch in Jaune Ambre. I felt like it was on the shelf a while as I think this is a season or two back in colors? I’d like a Birkin Touch but only one so had to say no.


----------



## pinkandroid

B30 Etain w/ PHW - Pass
B30 Gold w/ PHW - Yes
B30 Blue Nuit w/ PHW - Pass


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Accepted my first Kelly ever!! 
A gold with PHW k25. I always thought gold on gold was a dream, but I also think the monochromic color tone might not suit my very yellowish undertone skin.

My key criteria was size and color. When I saw the bag, I instantly love it. The PHW helps to balance off the warmth and I love how it looks so fresh and energetic!

pardon my poor looking bag. Just took an existing twilly to practice


----------



## Hfan2021

skinnyepicurean said:


> Accepted my first Kelly ever!!
> A gold with PHW k25. I always thought gold on gold was a dream, but I also think the monochromic color tone might not suit my very yellowish undertone skin.
> 
> My key criteria was size and color. When I saw the bag, I instantly love it. The PHW helps to balance off the warmth and I love how it looks so fresh and energetic!
> 
> pardon my poor looking bag. Just took an existing twilly to practice


Congrats!!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

floridamama said:


> Mini Kelly pink Sakura PHW - yes


Hi dear please share some pics if you can      Dying to see this combo!!


----------



## sad16480

Nerja said:


> what color?!


Oops! I never did say, did I…? Noir


----------



## ehy12

B30 Beton ostrich phw - yes!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chrismin said:


> Oooh I love jaune ambre!!


I do too! But I really only want one Touch bag and I'd prefer a darker color like the Prunoir combo


----------



## periogirl28

The more interesting offers from 2 recent store visits  
Evelyn TPM - Black 
Sac Mangeoire - Black 
Horizon Sac a Malice - Rocket edition
Mini Roulis - Rose Extreme lisse


----------



## Loveandlight

Hermes Zen said:


> Two and a half months later I finally received my Constance Marble Silk and Bleu Frida Mini Evelyne. I’m in LOVE !


This Constance is perfection! Congrats


----------



## SakuraHoney

Mini Kelly - Limited Edition Tri-Color in Rose Extreme, Rouge De Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar Epsom 

YES


----------



## Hermes Zen

Loveandlight said:


> This Constance is perfection! Congrats


Thank you so much @Loveandlight !


----------



## Bebeh

Here is a pic that i didnt have the chance to post last week. 28 gold on gold 
Thank you


----------



## loveforbeauty

ehy12 said:


> B30 Beton ostrich phw - yes!


Congrats!! Sounds gorgeous!  Can you post pics when you get a chance? TIA!


----------



## loveforbeauty

Black Constance 24 Epsom GHW- YES!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

SakuraHoney said:


> Mini Kelly - Limited Edition Tri-Color in Rose Extreme, Rouge De Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar Epsom
> 
> YES



Tri-color! Congrats!! please post pictures! how much did it cost? Thank you


----------



## Fashionista2

Bebeh said:


> Here is a pic that i didnt have the chance to post last week. 28 gold on gold
> Thank you


Gorgeous


----------



## plumeria23

Zzinorangeland said:


> Yes bleu nuit which is an ink blue! The others were, etoupe, gold and vert criquet
> 
> These were over the course of 8 months in my home boutique in France. My SA knows me well so only offers what she thinks I would appreciate (Togo or clemence) no Kelly in matte exotic and no bright colors in shiny…
> 
> hereby some pics I could find quickly


LOVE the matte crocodile!


----------



## SakuraHoney

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Tri-color! Congrats!! please post pictures! how much did it cost? Thank you



 here’s the photo. Looks perfect with the sliver necklace! Price is around 10k usd, more expensive than single color mini k


----------



## plumeria23

OuiCestLaVie said:


> C18 matte alligator in Amethyst GHW - YES!
> 
> View attachment 5192971


WOW!!! That is STUNNING!!!!


----------



## raradarling

SakuraHoney said:


> Mini Kelly - Limited Edition Tri-Color in Rose Extreme, Rouge De Coeur, Bleu Zanzibar Epsom
> 
> YES


Beautiful! Three of my fave colours!


----------



## MrsPea

B25 Vert Cypres GHW!


----------



## ehy12

loveforbeauty said:


> Congrats!! Sounds gorgeous!  Can you post pics when you get a chance? TIA!


Here you go!


----------



## cherrytongue

B30 in Vert Criquet, Epsom - YES!!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

cherrytongue said:


> B30 in Vert Criquet, Epsom - YES!!


Omg is it in sellier as well?


----------



## birkinbaguette

Earlier this year - B30 Gris Alphalt GHW!!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

.


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

SakuraHoney said:


> here’s the photo. Looks perfect with the sliver necklace! Price is around 10k usd, more expensive than single color mini k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213317


Fabulous. Congrats! Enjoy that beauty ❤️


----------



## BreezyE

Offered and accepted a B30 in Nata, Epsom Sellier with PHW.


----------



## l_can_fly

Mini Constance in Mysore leather, Quebracho and Permabrass Hardware

I originally refused it as I wanted Bleu Brume, but my SA said Bleu Brume is out of season.

I immediately felt in love with Quebracho as I saw it - very lovely, gentle and soft. Permabrass hardware blends in really well. And most importantly, it’s Mysore leather!


----------



## Crapples

l_can_fly said:


> Mini Constance in Mysore leather, Quebracho and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> I originally refused it as I wanted Bleu Brume, but my SA said Bleu Brume is out of season.
> 
> I immediately felt in love with Quebracho as I saw it - very lovely, gentle and soft. Permabrass hardware blends in really well. And most importantly, it’s Mysore leather!


Pics please!


----------



## wearawishbone

l_can_fly said:


> Mini Constance in Mysore leather, Quebracho and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> I originally refused it as I wanted Bleu Brume, but my SA said Bleu Brume is out of season.
> 
> I immediately felt in love with Quebracho as I saw it - very lovely, gentle and soft. Permabrass hardware blends in really well. And most importantly, it’s Mysore leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216742


This is gorgeous!! Are you US based?


----------



## wearawishbone

Not a B,K or C but Miss Mauve Sylvestre in a Pico 18 is so sweet


----------



## JJJ.

Not a quota but still nice of my SA to think of me via text:
Mini Evelyne 16 Noir - Pass
Mini Evelyne 16 Gold - Pass


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

l_can_fly said:


> Mini Constance in Mysore leather, Quebracho and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> I originally refused it as I wanted Bleu Brume, but my SA said Bleu Brume is out of season.
> 
> I immediately felt in love with Quebracho as I saw it - very lovely, gentle and soft. Permabrass hardware blends in really well. And most importantly, it’s Mysore leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216742


Love it! Gorgeous bag - leather and hardware ✨


----------



## ArielS

l_can_fly said:


> Mini Constance in Mysore leather, Quebracho and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> I originally refused it as I wanted Bleu Brume, but my SA said Bleu Brume is out of season.
> 
> I immediately felt in love with Quebracho as I saw it - very lovely, gentle and soft. Permabrass hardware blends in really well. And most importantly, it’s Mysore leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216742


My dream colour!!!! Absolutely stunning


----------



## ArielS

Kelly to go rouge h mysore - passed.


----------



## Ethengdurst

l_can_fly said:


> Mini Constance in Mysore leather, Quebracho and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> I originally refused it as I wanted Bleu Brume, but my SA said Bleu Brume is out of season.
> 
> I immediately felt in love with Quebracho as I saw it - very lovely, gentle and soft. Permabrass hardware blends in really well. And most importantly, it’s Mysore leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216742


This is very beautiful, congrats!


----------



## buluuuu

B30 Epsom Vert Criquet GHW - YES!


----------



## tinachoi

K32 Craie Retourne GHW - passed


----------



## pinkki

Mini Kelly in black ghw epsom - yes


----------



## Sydny2

pinkki said:


> Mini Kelly in black ghw epsom - yes



heavennnnnnn


----------



## filthyluxe

pinkki said:


> Mini Kelly in black ghw epsom - yes



So envious!! What a classic.  Congrats!!


----------



## missbebe

K25 Rose Mexico Retourne PHW - Passed
K28 Bleu Saphir Sellier GHW - Yes!


----------



## BBINX

C24 PHW Blue Electric— Pass


----------



## B@gCr@zy

B30 epsom rouge de coeur phw - pass
Kelly pochette swift nata ghw - yes!


----------



## kelly7heaven

Congratulations!! Pictures please


----------



## LVinCali

Constance 24 with PHW, graphite, veau madame - exactly what I was looking for


----------



## JY89

Here’s mine! B25 in Rose Sakura /PHW and Picotin 18 in Mauve Sylvester/ PHW. Yes to both!


----------



## sarahchen021

Constance 18, epsom, 89 Noir with gold hardware. I feel so happy with it. One question, will the Constance bag clear all my previous purchase?


----------



## JY89

sarahchen021 said:


> Constance 18, epsom, 89 Noir with gold hardware. I feel so happy with it. One question, will the Constance bag clear all my previous purchase?



Congratulations!! 

Mmm.. what do you mean by clear all your previous purchase? As to your quota bag ratio spending?


----------



## sarahchen021

JY89 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Mmm.. what do you mean by clear all your previous purchase? As to your quota bag ratio spending?


Thank you~~ Yes, I mean if I want to buy a Birkin 25 as my February 2022 birthday gift, I have to spend another 1:1 or higher? Since Constance is not a quota bag in US, so I'm a little confused on the calculation.


----------



## JY89

sarahchen021 said:


> Thank you~~ Yes, I mean if I want to buy a Birkin 25 as my February 2022 birthday gift, I have to spend another 1:1 or higher? Since Constance is not a quota bag in US, so I'm a little confused on the calculation.



Yes, you are right. Constance is no longer a quota bag and it is categorised under the 4 leather bags that you can buy in one year. I would choose to believe that the ratio spending is meant for the quota bags however, I personally do not count my spendings. I had already spent way above my ratio of getting a quota bag.

In general, I feel it’s just important to regularly make purchases or visits to your SA. After all, Hermes aims at having a long term relationship with their customers so frequent visit and purchases will definitely help.The more you support your SA on a regular basis, the higher chances of getting your bag. They will try their best to help you too xx


----------



## tinkerbell68

24/24 35 in noir Taurillon Maurice/Veau Swift GHW - YES
24/24 35 in noir Togo/Veau Swift GHW - Pass


----------



## Israeli_Flava

l_can_fly said:


> Mini Constance in Mysore leather, Quebracho and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> I originally refused it as I wanted Bleu Brume, but my SA said Bleu Brume is out of season.
> 
> I immediately felt in love with Quebracho as I saw it - very lovely, gentle and soft. Permabrass hardware blends in really well. And most importantly, it’s Mysore leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216742


LLOOOOOOOVVVVE! Stunning dear!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wearawishbone said:


> Not a B,K or C but Miss Mauve Sylvestre in a Pico 18 is so sweet
> View attachment 5217061


SWEET~~~ Love her!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JY89 said:


> Here’s mine! B25 in Rose Sakura /PHW and Picotin 18 in Mauve Sylvester/ PHW. Yes to both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219885


Beautiful and Dynamic duo! Enjoy!!!


----------



## sillygooose

birkinbaguette said:


> Earlier this year - B30 Gris Alphalt GHW!!!
> 
> View attachment 5214827



Omgggg do you mind sharing which region you’re in? I’ve been bugging my SA for gris asphalt but was told it’s not available....


----------



## BreezyE

missbebe said:


> K25 Rose Mexico Retourne PHW - Passed
> K28 Bleu Saphir Sellier GHW - Yes!


Can we see a pic?!


----------



## missbebe

BreezyE said:


> Can we see a pic?!


Here you go  


I requested other colours from my SA and didn’t realise this colour was ‘re-issued’ for FW. Love the richness of the blue colour and it is growing on me!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

missbebe said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 5220688
> 
> I requested other colours from my SA and didn’t realise this colour was ‘re-issued’ for FW. Love the richness of the blue colour and it is growing on me!


 Beautiful color! I really love all the jewel tones. Saphire is perhaps my favourite. But would love to see the Emerald green in croc to compare.


----------



## birkinbaguette

sillygooose said:


> Omgggg do you mind sharing which region you’re in? I’ve been bugging my SA for gris asphalt but was told it’s not available....



in Europe  It’s a stunning color I hope they produce more


----------



## qtcoco

Kelly porchette alligator vert bosphore - YAAASSS!!!


----------



## iferodi

qtcoco said:


> Kelly porchette alligator vert bosphore - YAAASSS!!!



Pics pls!!


----------



## ArielS

qtcoco said:


> Kelly porchette alligator vert bosphore - YAAASSS!!!


I've got a kelly in vert bosphore epsom but alligator? pic please.


----------



## qtcoco

ArielS said:


> I've got a kelly in vert bosphore epsom but alligator? pic please.



I haven’t actually opened yet, after I got home  will do an unbox later n take better pics…
But here’s quick ones I took while in the store, not best lighting…
(2nd pic has emerald green 6Q on the left vs mine vert bosphore W0）


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Kelly Pochette Ostrich Black ghw - yes!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

qtcoco said:


> I haven’t actually opened yet, after I got home  will do an unbox later n take better pics…
> But here’s quick ones I took while in the store, not best lighting…
> (2nd pic has emerald green 6Q on the left vs mine vert bosphore W0）
> 
> View attachment 5223077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223078


Wow! Dreamy I’m in love ! Congrats


----------



## filthyluxe

qtcoco said:


> I haven’t actually opened yet, after I got home  will do an unbox later n take better pics…
> But here’s quick ones I took while in the store, not best lighting…
> (2nd pic has emerald green 6Q on the left vs mine vert bosphore W0）
> 
> View attachment 5223077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223078



Omg congrats, dear~~ I'm drooling profusely for your new pochette.  The color you chose is superb and I would have done the same!


----------



## debykf

filthyluxe said:


> Omg congrats, dear~~ I'm drooling profusely for your new pochette.  The color you chose is superb and I would have done the same!


I agree! Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## qtcoco

filthyluxe said:


> Omg congrats, dear~~ I'm drooling profusely for your new pochette.  The color you chose is superb and I would have done the same!


LOL it’s not like I got to choose one out of the two, it’s Hermes, or I’m not at that level yet bahahha
the emerald was on display to fish for bigger clients I’d say… I got offered W0 and I’m happy with it, but just took a pic to compare the colours side by side 

I forgot how to do multi quotes here, haven’t really posted anything in a long time, but tank you all!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

qtcoco said:


> Kelly porchette alligator vert bosphore - YAAASSS!!!



I have a Bearn wallet in Vert Bosphore alligator and I’m so jealous


----------



## The.M

qtcoco said:


> I haven’t actually opened yet, after I got home  will do an unbox later n take better pics…
> But here’s quick ones I took while in the store, not best lighting…
> (2nd pic has emerald green 6Q on the left vs mine vert bosphore W0）
> 
> View attachment 5223077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223078


So dreamy ~ Congrats
Do you mind sharing the price please?


----------



## filthyluxe

qtcoco said:


> LOL it’s not like I got to choose one out of the two, it’s Hermes, or I’m not at that level yet bahahha
> the emerald was on display to fish for bigger clients I’d say… I got offered W0 and I’m happy with it, but just took a pic to compare the colours side by side
> 
> I forgot how to do multi quotes here, haven’t really posted anything in a long time, but tank you all!



Let me live in the fantasy that you got to pick the one you wanted, lolol.  Still -- super awesome moment, whether you got to choose between two or were offered the one.


----------



## plumeria23

wearawishbone said:


> Not a B,K or C but Miss Mauve Sylvestre in a Pico 18 is so sweet
> View attachment 5217061


where was this purchased she's beautiful!!


----------



## qtcoco

The.M said:


> So dreamy ~ Congrats
> Do you mind sharing the price please?


$30,605aud


----------



## fice16

qtcoco said:


> $30,605aud



Congrats on your offer!  I have regular leather KP and an alligator KC, but I would love to get an alligator/crocodile KP at any time.  

$30605 AUD is about $22702 USD.
In 2018, the alligator KC was quoted 16,800 USD.  Then, there was a big price increase in 2019...(I wonder if there will be another price increase in the near future...)

I really wish I would have asked for alligator/crocodile KP in the past, because I think it's very hard-to-be offered one nowadays.

I am very happy for you to be offered this rare gem.


----------



## wearawishbone

plumeria23 said:


> where was this purchased she's beautiful!!


Thanks. In the US


----------



## DutchLA

B30 in togo PHW and ofcourse I said yes.


----------



## heifer

OMG LADIES!!! My SIL got herself a Kelly 25 touch in black with lizard and GHW  I'm so happy for her! Will share pictures soon


----------



## Classiclover

B@gCr@zy said:


> B30 epsom rouge de coeur phw - pass
> Kelly pochette swift nata ghw - yes!


That's my fav Kelly combo,  congrats!


----------



## Classiclover

wearawishbone said:


> Not a B,K or C but Miss Mauve Sylvestre in a Pico 18 is so sweet
> View attachment 5217061


Yes, my fav too!!


----------



## thriftyandlux

K25 Vert Amande GHW - yes!   
Asked for either a dark green or shade of grey and got the best of both worlds


----------



## HBfan81

thriftyandlux said:


> K25 Vert Amande GHW - yes!
> Asked for either a dark green or shade of grey and got the best of both worlds


Which leather, Epsom? I love vert amande


----------



## thriftyandlux

HBfan81 said:


> Which leather, Epsom? I love vert amande


Yes! Sellier in epsom.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

thriftyandlux said:


> Yes! Sellier in epsom.


 Share pics when you have her please


----------



## thriftyandlux

Ally ambrosio said:


> Share pics when you have her please


Here she is


----------



## Hautedistrict

These are my offers since January:

1- kelly danse gold ghw- got it for sister
2- B25 noir togo ghw- pass 
3- kelly 28 gleu glacier - yes
4- constance 18 in a red colour with special buckle- pass
5- verou pink/ red - pass
6- 24/24 29 noir- pass
7- 24/24 29 gold- pass
8- B25 sesame togo ghw - pass 
9- B25 gris etain togo ghw - pass
10- verou touch- pass
11- mini lindy noir swift ghw - yes yes 
12- kelly 25 epsom sellier etoupe- yes 
13- constance bleu nuit phw epsom- yes


----------



## aisham

My sisters offer .. Kelly 25 touch Sellier Veau Madam/Nilo , Vert Verone/Vert Jade , PHW


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

aishaaa89 said:


> These are my offers since January:
> 
> 1- kelly danse gold ghw- got it for sister
> 2- B25 noir togo ghw- pass
> 3- kelly 28 gleu glacier - yes
> 4- constance 18 in a red colour with special buckle- pass
> 5- verou pink/ red - pass
> 6- 24/24 29 noir- pass
> 7- 24/24 29 gold- pass
> 8- B25 sesame togo ghw - pass
> 9- B25 gris etain togo ghw - pass
> 10- verou touch- pass
> 11- mini lindy noir swift ghw - yes yes
> 12- kelly 25 epsom sellier etoupe- yes
> 13- constance bleu nuit phw epsom- yes


what a year!!


----------



## Hautedistrict

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> what a year!!


Hahhah i know right ! After a year of not shopping and staying at home. Actually most of the bags were offered at Fsh.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

aisham said:


> My sisters offer .. Kelly 25 touch Sellier Veau Madam/Nilo , Vert Verone/Vert Jade , PHW



Oh would love to see a photo if possible.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gris Perle Ostrich K 25 GHW.

Amazing and I was so tempted but alas not the one for me and had to pass. Still crossing fingers for a miracle to round out the year but if it doesn’t happen it doesn’t happen.


----------



## _gelato_

aishaaa89 said:


> Hahhah i know right ! After a year of not shopping and staying at home. Actually most of the bags were offered at Fsh.


I’m guessing these offers weren’t in the same trip?  Still fantastic!


----------



## Hautedistrict

_gelato_ said:


> I’m guessing these offers weren’t in the same trip?  Still fantastic!


Actually one offer is only from my home store, the rest were between madison store and fsh. For me my home store is the worst, they have a rule that if you got a bag they delete all your purchase history and you will have to shop again to buy any bag ! Its a very silly rule. My favourite is madison nyc, they are very accommodating. I always find what i want there.


----------



## mcwee

Vert de Gris K28 in Epsom Sellier: Yesss


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

mcwee said:


> Vert de Gris K28 in Epsom Sellier: Yesss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230236


looks beautiful!! seems like there has been a lot of grey-greens (vert de gris, vert amande) being offered around lately


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Birkin 25 Sauge GHW


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Birkin 25 Sauge GHW


Pics pics pics please!!! Never seen this combo in real life


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Ally ambrosio said:


> Pics pics pics please!!! Never seen this combo in real life


----------



## Hfan2021

Newtohermes1234 said:


> View attachment 5230622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230623


Absolutely drool worthy!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Do you think that rose shocking is still around?


----------



## ehy12

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gris Perle Ostrich K 25 GHW.
> 
> Amazing and I was so tempted but alas not the one for me and had to pass. Still crossing fingers for a miracle to round out the year but if it doesn’t happen it doesn’t happen.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> nakedmosher2of3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gris Perle Ostrich K 25 GHW.
> 
> Amazing and I was so tempted but alas not the one for me and had to pass. Still crossing fingers for a miracle to round out the year but if it doesn’t happen it doesn’t happen.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if you are in the United States??
Click to expand...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yes I am


----------



## laidieSS

leanneju said:


> C18 Craie with Rose Gold Hardware - YES!!!!


Stunning!! How much are these? I haven’t seen much talk on C prices


----------



## heifer

Kelly 25 Retourne Swift Vert Bosphore GHW


----------



## Grigli

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Do you think that rose shocking is still around?


Hello,
my husband brought me an Evelyne TPM in rose shocking two days ago from Lyon, it is a great pop of colour.
Nadine


----------



## jenayb

Unexpected cute Gold/Gold Kelly Cut this past weekend.


----------



## vivavee

aishaaa89 said:


> Actually one offer is only from my home store, the rest were between madison store and fsh. For me my home store is the worst, they have a rule that if you got a bag they delete all your purchase history and you will have to shop again to buy any bag ! Its a very silly rule. My favourite is madison nyc, they are very accommodating. I always find what i want there.



How much do you normally prespend in Madison NYC?


----------



## anabella05

Mini Constance in Vert cypres in matte Alligator. I reserved it, but any opinions as to color? If anyone has it or is familiar with the color


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Do you think that rose shocking is still around?


I accepted a B30 in rose shocking in September if that helps


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

anabella05 said:


> Mini Constance in Vert cypres in matte Alligator. I reserved it, but any opinions as to color? If anyone has it or is familiar with the color



I have Birkin Touch in Vert Cypress and I personally think it’s a very pretty shade of green, definitely one of my favorite H green colors.


----------



## nymeria

anabella05 said:


> Mini Constance in Vert cypres in matte Alligator. I reserved it, but any opinions as to color? If anyone has it or is familiar with the color


Gorgeous green- dark and rich, no blue tones


----------



## anabella05

Thank you so much!


----------



## anabella05

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I have Birkin Touch in Vert Cypress and I personally think it’s a very pretty shade of green, definitely one of my favorite H green colors.



thank you so much!


----------



## anabella05

nymeria said:


> Gorgeous green- dark and rich, no blue tones



Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

anabella05 said:


> Mini Constance in Vert cypres in matte Alligator. I reserved it, but any opinions as to color? If anyone has it or is familiar with the color



agree with a previous poster - very dark and rich. A luxurious colour. You will love it.


----------



## missBV

iferodi said:


> FSH:
> B30 Feu Togo GHW - pass
> K28 Rouge sellier Sellier GHW - YES!
> 
> View attachment 5181312



honestly Rouge Sellier is a gorgeous colour. Had my heart fluttering when I tried a bolide with this colour. I imagine growing old with the bag


----------



## anabella05

jenaywins said:


> agree with a previous poster - very dark and rich. A luxurious colour. You will love it.



thank you, its my first offer from my new SA, and relatively quick after less than a month!


----------



## anabella05

FSH: Black constance 24 with the marble buckle. I took it!


----------



## _gelato_

anabella05 said:


> FSH: Black constance 24 with the marble buckle. I took it!


Congrats! How much did it cost if you wouldn’t mind sharing? Wondering if the special buckle impacts the price.


----------



## anabella05

_gelato_ said:


> Congrats! How much did it cost if you wouldn’t mind sharing? Wondering if the special buckle impacts the price.



it was €9000. Yes I think the buckle does impact the price, but it’s such a special bag . the SA said there were no K/B/C’s then pulled this beauty out!


----------



## jenayb

anabella05 said:


> thank you, its my first offer from my new SA, and relatively quick after less than a month!



That is great! I would say that your new SA sounds lovely. Congrats again.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

GucciGoneWild said:


> I accepted a B30 in rose shocking in September if that helps


Thank you so much


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Grigli said:


> Hello,
> my husband brought me an Evelyne TPM in rose shocking two days ago from Lyon, it is a great pop of colour.
> Nadine


Wow! Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## _moonlight

Kelly 25 touch in black Togo and lizard GHW - not too sure whether to accept. (Btw it's the new version of the touch where the handle and sangles are lizard)

The Kelly 25 black in togo was on my wishlist, and I've been waiting for about 1.5 years. I just want to ask everyone, is the Kelly touch rare? Is it a limited edition thing? Would appreciate any help


----------



## mp4

_moonlight said:


> Kelly 25 touch in black Togo and lizard GHW - not too sure whether to accept. (Btw it's the new version of the touch where the handle and sangles are lizard)
> 
> The Kelly 25 black in togo was on my wishlist, and I've been waiting for about 1.5 years. I just want to ask everyone, is the Kelly touch rare? Is it a limited edition thing? Would appreciate any help



There is a touch thread if you search.  Rarity never drives my decisions.  Take the offer if it is a bag you want/love.  Sounds like the touch aspect isn’t what you want since the bag in Togo was on your list? This should be a run don’t walk situation!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

_moonlight said:


> Kelly 25 touch in black Togo and lizard GHW - not too sure whether to accept. (Btw it's the new version of the touch where the handle and sangles are lizard)
> 
> The Kelly 25 black in togo was on my wishlist, and I've been waiting for about 1.5 years. I just want to ask everyone, is the Kelly touch rare? Is it a limited edition thing? Would appreciate any help


I’d personally pass on the Kelly touch in lizard. The lizard part isn’t noticeable at all unless you’re up close.


----------



## A.Ali

_moonlight said:


> Kelly 25 touch in black Togo and lizard GHW - not too sure whether to accept. (Btw it's the new version of the touch where the handle and sangles are lizard)
> 
> The Kelly 25 black in togo was on my wishlist, and I've been waiting for about 1.5 years. I just want to ask everyone, is the Kelly touch rare? Is it a limited edition thing? Would appreciate any help



As others have said don't buy a bag just because it's rare. In my opinion a touch bag is worthwhile if you can see the exotic leather. 

I was offered a black kelly touch in crocodile but had to pass because you couldn't tell it's a touch bag unless you are very close.


----------



## PassionChanel

_moonlight said:


> Kelly 25 touch in black Togo and lizard GHW - not too sure whether to accept. (Btw it's the new version of the touch where the handle and sangles are lizard)
> 
> The Kelly 25 black in togo was on my wishlist, and I've been waiting for about 1.5 years. I just want to ask everyone, is the Kelly touch rare? Is it a limited edition thing? Would appreciate any help


I totally agree with the advice you already received. Take what you personally love. In my opinion I think a Birkin 25 touch/ shiny alligator is more eye pleasing


----------



## nymeria

_moonlight said:


> Kelly 25 touch in black Togo and lizard GHW - not too sure whether to accept. (Btw it's the new version of the touch where the handle and sangles are lizard)
> 
> The Kelly 25 black in togo was on my wishlist, and I've been waiting for about 1.5 years. I just want to ask everyone, is the Kelly touch rare? Is it a limited edition thing? Would appreciate any help


YOU need to love a bag- no one else!
That being said, I love this bag- I feel its classy, understated and can give the Togo a bit of a "lift" without being overpowering or in your face. I also feel that the Lizard on the sangles is definitely noticeable ( and what makes this one special), as there is a contrast between that and the underlying Togo ( if that is what you are looking for). Having seen it, I think it's a beauty- but you've got to think so as well.


----------



## chicfinds

_moonlight said:


> Kelly 25 touch in black Togo and lizard GHW - not too sure whether to accept. (Btw it's the new version of the touch where the handle and sangles are lizard)
> 
> The Kelly 25 black in togo was on my wishlist, and I've been waiting for about 1.5 years. I just want to ask everyone, is the Kelly touch rare? Is it a limited edition thing? Would appreciate any help


I don't think the kelly touch is worth it imho. no one really sees the lizard and if you're worried about keeping the handle pristine (I would be!), you're likely to have a twilly wrapped around it, so there's really no point?  I mean you have to love it to pay that price tag.  I would just wait for the K25 in black togo. Much more versatile and not as high maintenance. If you want a touch later on, i'm sure you'll get offered again. plus not everyone rushes for exotics so I find it a bit easier to get if you have a good relationship with your store/SA...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

_moonlight said:


> Kelly 25 touch in black Togo and lizard GHW - not too sure whether to accept. (Btw it's the new version of the touch where the handle and sangles are lizard)
> 
> The Kelly 25 black in togo was on my wishlist, and I've been waiting for about 1.5 years. I just want to ask everyone, is the Kelly touch rare? Is it a limited edition thing? Would appreciate any help



I would accept this offer without hesitation because I have several Birkin Touch and have been wanting a Kelly Touch, but I dont like the old version where only the handle is the Touch part. I was offered a new version of the Lizard Kelly Touch but with PHW and I had to pass because I’m a GHW person and I know there’s a GHW version out there. But all that said, you have to love the bag and be ok with that extra charge for that little bit of exotic skin.


----------



## _moonlight

_moonlight said:


> Kelly 25 touch in black Togo and lizard GHW - not too sure whether to accept. (Btw it's the new version of the touch where the handle and sangles are lizard)
> 
> The Kelly 25 black in togo was on my wishlist, and I've been waiting for about 1.5 years. I just want to ask everyone, is the Kelly touch rare? Is it a limited edition thing? Would appreciate any help



I decided to go in today and have a look at it IRL to make my decision... and it looked AMAZING. It was exactly how you described it @nymeria. The lizard really gives a nice contrast to the Togo, as the Togo is matte, and the lizard looks like sparkling diamonds. Definitely noticeable. Took it in a heartbeat  thank you all for your input!


----------



## _moonlight

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I would accept this offer without hesitation because I have several Birkin Touch and have been wanting a Kelly Touch, but I dont like the old version where only the handle is the Touch part. I was offered a new version of the Lizard Kelly Touch but with PHW and I had to pass because I’m a GHW person and I know there’s a GHW version out there. But all that said, you have to love the bag and be ok with that extra charge for that little bit of exotic skin.


I totally agree with you. I've also seen the PHW one, but because the lizard makes it really gorgeous the GHW really complements it.


----------



## nymeria

_moonlight said:


> I decided to go in today and have a look at it IRL to make my decision... and it looked AMAZING. It was exactly how you described it @nymeria. The lizard really gives a nice contrast to the Togo, as the Togo is matte, and the lizard looks like sparkling diamonds. Definitely noticeable. Took it in a heartbeat  thank you all for your input!


Congratulations! Use and enjoy it and please, make us all happy and post a picture or 2!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

_moonlight said:


> I decided to go in today and have a look at it IRL to make my decision... and it looked AMAZING. It was exactly how you described it @nymeria. The lizard really gives a nice contrast to the Togo, as the Togo is matte, and the lizard looks like sparkling diamonds. Definitely noticeable. Took it in a heartbeat  thank you all for your input!



Congratulations! So glad to hear that you took this beauty home! Enjoy and please post some photos. Hope I get offered the exact same combo soon.


----------



## cap4life

Kelly 28 ostrich seller GHW in Beton. I had an ostrich Kelly 28 or 32 with GHW in gold or craie on my wishlist. Beton is close so I accepted the offer. The gold hardware pairs nicely with the coolness of the leather color. It's a beautiful piece!


----------



## tinkerbell68

cap4life said:


> Kelly 28 ostrich seller GHW in Beton. I had an ostrich Kelly 28 or 32 with GHW in gold or craie on my wishlist. Beton is close so I accepted the offer. The gold hardware pairs nicely with the coolness of the leather color. It's a beautiful piece!
> View attachment 5235683
> View attachment 5235684
> View attachment 5235685


Stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cap4life said:


> Kelly 28 ostrich seller GHW in Beton. I had an ostrich Kelly 28 or 32 with GHW in gold or craie on my wishlist. Beton is close so I accepted the offer. The gold hardware pairs nicely with the coolness of the leather color. It's a beautiful piece!
> View attachment 5235683
> View attachment 5235684
> View attachment 5235685


This is truly elegant and beautiful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Friendly reminder to help keep the pricing thread updated. It’s the end of October and we are lacking some updated prices, especially for exotic bags.

Just quote the text, remove the quotes at top and bottom, and add your purchase price in the proper section with date.






						2021 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
					

KELLY 25 Kelly: 01/4 Togo Retourné 354,200 Thai Baht 04/05 Swift Retourne 7250€ 01/22 - Ostrich Sellier $22,000 USD 01/06 Togo Retourné 7000€ 01/06 Epsom Sellier 7750€ 02/09 Togo Sellier $10,600 USD 02/07 Epsom Sellier $10,300 USD 02/21 Box $12,700 USD 3/22 Ostrich Sellier $22,300 USD 04/01...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Thanks!!!


----------



## lvstratus

Kelly to go, tri colour rouge casaque - YES

I'm not very found of red/pink tones, however, could not say no to such an unique piece.


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello 
mini kelly in vert jade epsom
Mini kelly in bicolor krave with gris tourtelle chevre both in Paris. A very very hard choice but the end i chose the krave


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Priscadiana said:


> Hello
> mini kelly in vert jade epsom
> Mini kelly in bicolor krave with gris tourtelle chevre both in Paris. A very very hard choice but the end i chose the krave


that's amazing!! not one but TWO mini kelly offers at the same time  
but i can't seem to find the "krave" color mentioned online, did u misspell it by chance?


----------



## Bereal

I got my first Birkin offer! So excited to accept. A Birkin 25 Bleu Frida Swift with palladium hardware. I never thought I would get a Birkin. My heart was set on a Kelly. Never say never! It was sooo cute I couldn’t resist. Also I love bright colours.


----------



## gracecska

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> that's amazing!! not one but TWO mini kelly offers at the same time
> but i can't seem to find the "krave" color mentioned online, did u misspell it by chance?


Not OP but probably the color "Kraft." Two adorable options either way


----------



## elle woods

Bereal said:


> I got my first Birkin offer! So excited to accept. A Birkin 25 Bleu Frida Swift with palladium hardware. I never thought I would get a Birkin. My heart was set on a Kelly. Never say never! It was sooo cute I couldn’t resist. Also I love bright colours.


So cute, I love this with phw. Congratulations!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Priscadiana said:


> Hello
> mini kelly in vert jade epsom
> Mini kelly in bicolor krave with gris tourtelle chevre both in Paris. A very very hard choice but the end i chose the krave


I want both


----------



## Priscadiana

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> that's amazing!! not one but TWO mini kelly offers at the same time
> but i can't seem to find the "krave" color mentioned online, did u misspell it by chance?


Ahhh yes sorry i misspelled the name, “kraft” as old paper color the sa told me. I know i couldnt decide yesterday, i mean the color of vert jade in real life is soooo beautiful but kraft with gris tourtelle wont come often she said. Thank you for your lovely comments


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Priscadiana said:


> Ahhh yes sorry i misspelled the name, “kraft” as old paper color the sa told me. I know i couldnt decide yesterday, i mean the color of vert jade in real life is soooo beautiful but kraft with gris tourtelle wont come often she said. Thank you for your lovely comments


Please post more pics of your new beauty


----------



## Summerof89

C to go lime ghw - no
C mini mauve sylvestre rghw - YES


----------



## luvHermes2

Priscadiana said:


> Hello
> mini kelly in vert jade epsom
> Mini kelly in bicolor krave with gris tourtelle chevre both in Paris. A very very hard choice but the end i chose the krave


 
Oh my, congrats! I love the MiniK in vert Jade  but I think you made The right choice by going for the bicolour on in chèvre leather.


----------



## birkinbaguette

Not a BKC but YES YES YES - Mini Roulis Lime GHW


----------



## mugenprincess

Summerof89 said:


> C to go lime ghw - no
> C mini mauve sylvestre rghw - YES



Omg congrats!! Can't wait to see as I'm dying for an MS bag!!


----------



## TheDutchess

Mini Lindy in Rouge Sellier GHW clemence leather - yes yes yes! So happy after a 2 year wait!


----------



## Summerof89

mugenprincess said:


> Omg congrats!! Can't wait to see as I'm dying for an MS bag!!



thank you! this was a very quick offer for my dream colour so I am very very pleased, presenting miss MS!


----------



## Melow

aishaaa89 said:


> These are my offers since January:
> 
> 1- kelly danse gold ghw- got it for sister
> 2- B25 noir togo ghw- pass
> 3- kelly 28 gleu glacier - yes
> 4- constance 18 in a red colour with special buckle- pass
> 5- verou pink/ red - pass
> 6- 24/24 29 noir- pass
> 7- 24/24 29 gold- pass
> 8- B25 sesame togo ghw - pass
> 9- B25 gris etain togo ghw - pass
> 10- verou touch- pass
> 11- mini lindy noir swift ghw - yes yes
> 12- kelly 25 epsom sellier etoupe- yes
> 13- constance bleu nuit phw epsom- yes


Can you show me your bleu nuit constance???? I would love that for my next bag


----------



## luvHermes2

Offers so far this year:

1. Kelly Cut bleu brume phw - no
2. K25 gris perle retourne ghw swift - no
3. Kelly Pochette ghw - yesss
4. Mini Bolide bleu brume - yesss
5. Kelly 28 Toile sesame phw - yesss
6. Kelly 25 gold sellier phw - yesss
7. Mini Roulis vert criquet pghw - yesss
8. 24/24 mini (some kind of pink) - no

2 x SO offers: ordered k25 craie + trench and minik nata + gold.

Happy to share my experience with any of the bags  please note I shop in two countries!


----------



## Hautedistrict

Melow said:


> Can you show me your bleu nuit constance???? I would love that for my next bag



Sure this is the bag.


----------



## little.bear

mini k noir ostrich ghw! Yes yes yes! totally unexpected


----------



## hlavie

little.bear said:


> mini k noir ostrich ghw! Yes yes yes! totally unexpected



may i know why do you love the ostrich leather on the mini k? Im thinking toget one but still confused because it’s much more expensive


----------



## BreezyE

missbebe said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 5220688
> 
> I requested other colours from my SA and didn’t realise this colour was ‘re-issued’ for FW. Love the richness of the blue colour and it is growing on me!


This color is gorgeous!!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

cap4life said:


> Kelly 28 ostrich seller GHW in Beton. I had an ostrich Kelly 28 or 32 with GHW in gold or craie on my wishlist. Beton is close so I accepted the offer. The gold hardware pairs nicely with the coolness of the leather color. It's a beautiful piece!


This is stunning!! I’m also so happy to hear of offers! It’s been so negative on some threads lately.  Such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## BreezyE

missBV said:


> honestly Rouge Sellier is a gorgeous colour. Had my heart fluttering when I tried a bolide with this colour. I imagine growing old with the bag


I agree this is my dream color combo!


----------



## CocoLover27

My SA just texted me today if I’m interested on a Birkin 25 gold hardware Rouge H 
Sellier Madame. I’m going to see the bag this week . Any comments about this leather and color ?  Please help me decide.
Thanks!


----------



## little.bear

hermessister said:


> may i know why do you love the ostrich leather on the mini k? Im thinking toget one but still confused because it’s much more expensive



i love ostrich leather in general because it’s super durable and tough; and I’ve been fortunate enough to have collected all my normal leather bags, so it’s a natural next step for me to move on to bags made in more special leathers like this one. I know ostrich isn’t for everyone though due to the spots but I love it!


----------



## corgimom11

Birkin 25 sellier, madame graphite with phw


----------



## TeeCee77

corgimom11 said:


> Birkin 25 sellier, madame graphite with phw
> View attachment 5239111


Congrats!!! She’s a beauty!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

CocoLover27 said:


> My SA just texted me today if I’m interested on a Birkin 25 gold hardware Rouge H
> Sellier Madame. I’m going to see the bag this week . Any comments about this leather and color ?  Please help me decide.
> Thanks!


I have a Constance 24 in that color/leather/hardware combo! I’d say take it! Rouge H is such a timeless color and one that can grow old with you, and the Madame leather is like a more luxurious-feeling, softer version of Epsom


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Garden Party 30 in pink - YES !!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

CocoLover27 said:


> My SA just texted me today if I’m interested on a Birkin 25 gold hardware Rouge H
> Sellier Madame. I’m going to see the bag this week . Any comments about this leather and color ?  Please help me decide.
> Thanks!



I have Birkin, Kelly and GP in rouge H and I would get this bag in a heartbeat. It’s a classic color and you can’t go wrong with it. I know some people who got Rouge H with a little hesitation initially and somehow the color absolutely grew on them.


----------



## RAAAAV

purchased thus far

1. B25 gold on gold Togo 
2. Mini K parchemin ostrich 
3. Himalayan b30
4. Mini Kelly picnic gold barenia 
5. Birkin fray fray 35 sesame


----------



## filthyluxe

RAAAAV said:


> purchased thus far
> 
> 1. B25 gold on gold Togo
> 2. Mini K parchemin ostrich
> 3. Himalayan b30
> 4. Mini Kelly picnic gold barenia
> 5. Birkin fray fray 35 sesame




Wow congrats!  Was this all this year alone?!  If so, so dope -- envious!


----------



## tinkerbell68

little.bear said:


> i love ostrich leather in general because it’s super durable and tough; and I’ve been fortunate enough to have collected all my normal leather bags, so it’s a natural next step for me to move on to bags made in more special leathers like this one. I know ostrich isn’t for everyone though due to the spots but I love it!


Me too @little.bear ! Can't wait for a bag in ostrich


----------



## CocoLover27

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I have Birkin, Kelly and GP in rouge H and I would get this bag in a heartbeat. It’s a classic color and you can’t go wrong with it. I know some people who got Rouge H with a little hesitation initially and somehow the color absolutely grew on them.


Thanks for your advice! I did not respond to say yes to my SA right away because it was not my color preference . But after checking pictures online and YouTube , I made appt this Wednesday .


----------



## Summerof89

Cmini Doblis Violet ghw - pass, but it was very pretty


----------



## berbernicee

corgimom11 said:


> Birkin 25 sellier, madame graphite with phw
> View attachment 5239111



oh I'm in love with your madame leather
mine is also birkin sellier 25, etain epsom phw


----------



## Ally ambrosio

corgimom11 said:


> Birkin 25 sellier, madame graphite with phw
> View attachment 5239111


Graphite is like … a new color for this season?


----------



## Priscadiana

Ally ambrosio said:


> Please post more pics of your new beauty


 Thank you


----------



## sillygooose

C18 - quebrancho GHW - passed as im waiting for k25 but it was oh so gorgeous 
K25 black Sellier GHW - undecided, please help!!! I asked for a light colored k25 sellier (craie, gris asphalt, gris T, trench, bleu glacier) but SA said all those colors are not available; anyone been offered those in K25 sellier recently??  

For Craie I will have to spend quite a bit more I suspect... any thoughts? I wear lots of black white beige and grey so color-wise black k25 will match my wardrobe but was hoping for something “more special”....


----------



## chicfinds

a K25 sellier in black with GHW is such a classic imo. its a forever piece that will go with anything and everything. and I agree that Craie is very difficult to get in any small sizes (specifically B25 and K25). I would say it depends on what you have in your collection already? Craie is not an everyday bag to me and I know its all the rage right now (especially on social media and instagram) but again this is a color that is more dreamy in pictures and less practical in 'real life' imho. 
everyone's life style is different but I don't carry my craie bag as often as my dark neutrals.


----------



## chicfinds

sillygooose said:


> C18 - quebrancho GHW - passed as im waiting for k25 but it was oh so gorgeous
> K25 black Sellier GHW - undecided, please help!!! I asked for a light colored k25 sellier (craie, gris asphalt, gris T, trench, bleu glacier) but SA said all those colors are not available; anyone been offered those in K25 sellier recently??
> 
> For Craie I will have to spend quite a bit more I suspect... any thoughts? I wear lots of black white beige and grey so color-wise black k25 will match my wardrobe but was hoping for something “more special”....


a K25 sellier in black with GHW is such a classic imo. its a forever piece that will go with anything and everything. and I agree that Craie is very difficult to get in any small sizes (specifically B25 and K25). I would say it depends on what you have in your collection already? Craie is not an everyday bag to me and I know its all the rage right now (especially on social media and instagram) but again this is a color that is more dreamy in pictures and less practical in 'real life' imho.
everyone's life style is different but I don't carry my craie bag as often as my dark neutrals.


----------



## CocoLover27

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I have a Constance 24 in that color/leather/hardware combo! I’d say take it! Rouge H is such a timeless color and one that can grow old with you, and the Madame leather is like a more luxurious-feeling, softer version of Epsom


Thanks for the advice ! I’m going to see the bag tomorrow!


----------



## Chanelandco

sillygooose said:


> C18 - quebrancho GHW - passed as im waiting for k25 but it was oh so gorgeous
> K25 black Sellier GHW - undecided, please help!!! I asked for a light colored k25 sellier (craie, gris asphalt, gris T, trench, bleu glacier) but SA said all those colors are not available; anyone been offered those in K25 sellier recently??
> 
> For Craie I will have to spend quite a bit more I suspect... any thoughts? I wear lots of black white beige and grey so color-wise black k25 will match my wardrobe but was hoping for something “more special”....


K25 black with GHW is very practical and classic.
I would choose it over craie, unless you already have a k25 in dark neutral that can work as black.
Good luck.


----------



## corgimom11

Ally ambrosio said:


> Graphite is like … a new color for this season?



my understanding is it's not a "new" color, was rested and guessing brought back. I didn't specifically ask as all I could think about was that I had the perfect bag right in front of me! lol


----------



## acrowcounted

corgimom11 said:


> my understanding is it's not a "new" color, was rested and guessing brought back. I didn't specifically ask as all I could think about was that I had the perfect bag right in front of me! lol


Correct. Graphite is a very old color (pre TPF, pre 2006). It was originally reserved for exotic skins only and then appeared in other normal leathers. It’s been rested for a few years but is back for SO and for this season, mostly in madame/Epsom and Swift/jonathan leathers, I believe.


----------



## Jay Manin

C18 - Quebracho with PHW


----------



## odette57

sillygooose said:


> C18 - quebrancho GHW - passed as im waiting for k25 but it was oh so gorgeous
> K25 black Sellier GHW - undecided, please help!!! I asked for a light colored k25 sellier (craie, gris asphalt, gris T, trench, bleu glacier) but SA said all those colors are not available; anyone been offered those in K25 sellier recently??
> 
> For Craie I will have to spend quite a bit more I suspect... any thoughts? I wear lots of black white beige and grey so color-wise black k25 will match my wardrobe but was hoping for something “more special”....


I would take the K25 black sellier GHW now because this is a forever piece.  There is always the next semester for the other light colored K25s.


----------



## loh

sillygooose said:


> C18 - quebrancho GHW - passed as im waiting for k25 but it was oh so gorgeous
> K25 black Sellier GHW - undecided, please help!!! I asked for a light colored k25 sellier (craie, gris asphalt, gris T, trench, bleu glacier) but SA said all those colors are not available; anyone been offered those in K25 sellier recently??
> 
> For Craie I will have to spend quite a bit more I suspect... any thoughts? I wear lots of black white beige and grey so color-wise black k25 will match my wardrobe but was hoping for something “more special”....


 
+1 for saying yes to the K25 black sellier.  So classic and versatile.  Oh yeah, and beautiful!


----------



## Vivien Lee

B25 Noir rghw Togo leather - YES!


----------



## nicole0612

acrowcounted said:


> Correct. Graphite is a very old color (pre TPF, pre 2006). It was originally reserved for exotic skins only and then appeared in other normal leathers. It’s been rested for a few years but is back for SO and for this season, mostly in madame/Epsom and Swift/jonathan leathers, I believe.


Yes, I have a B30 in Togo Graphite and it is back to an L stamp. It is more of a true dark grey in Togo.


----------



## angelicskater16

I also have a graphite 30 Birkin except mine is in clemence leather. Mine has a warm tone to the leather. 



nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I have a B30 in Togo Graphite and it is back to an L stamp. It is more of a true dark grey in Togo.


----------



## RAAAAV

filthyluxe said:


> Wow congrats!  Was this all this year alone?!  If so, so dope -- envious!


Yes this year! Let’s see what happens in 2022!


----------



## RAAAAV

filthyluxe said:


> Wow congrats!  Was this all this year alone?!  If so, so dope -- envious!


Yes let’s see what happens in 2022!


----------



## Birkindreams1023

Kelly 25 Togo in Noir with GHW - passed 
Kelly 25 Sellier Rose Mexico with PHW  accepted!!


----------



## floridamama

C18 bleu brume epson PHW - undecided, have until tomorrow- not sure if it’s an easy color to wear


----------



## luvHermes2

Eye candy   Roulis mini vert criquet pghw. Very similar to the constance mini. Loving evercolor leather though, feels super soft and luxurious!

*Have my account id on the bottom since resellers likes to steal my pictures


----------



## JeanGranger

luvHermes2 said:


> Eye candy   Roulis mini vert criquet pghw. Very similar to the constance mini. Loving evercolor leather though, feels super soft and luxurious!
> View attachment 5240201
> View attachment 5240205


So pretty colour


----------



## luvHermes2

floridamama said:


> C18 bleu brume epson PHW - undecided, have until tomorrow- not sure if it’s an easy color to wear


I have the exact same one! Goes well with light color clothing like white or baby blues and grey as well. I love mine  but I think it comes down to what you like to wear.


----------



## elle woods

luvHermes2 said:


> Eye candy   Roulis mini vert criquet pghw. Very similar to the constance mini. Loving evercolor leather though, feels super soft and luxurious!
> 
> *Have my account id on the bottom since resellers likes to steal my pictures
> View attachment 5240201
> View attachment 5240205


Lovely family photo! Is the C on the vert de gris?


----------



## luvHermes2

elle woods said:


> Lovely family photo! Is the C on the vert de gris?


Vert Amande   But those two colours are really similar.


----------



## Melow

aishaaa89 said:


> Sure this is the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5238626


Wow!!! So so stunning


----------



## filthyluxe

RAAAAV said:


> Yes let’s see what happens in 2022!



No kidding!! I can't wait to hear what you score in 2022!  So fab.


----------



## sillygooose

Thank you all for your advice!! I’m almost convinced! I’m going to take a look at the bag and decide! 



Chanelandco said:


> K25 black with GHW is very practical and classic.
> I would choose it over craie, unless you already have a k25 in dark neutral that can work as black.
> Good luck.





odette57 said:


> I would take the K25 black sellier GHW now because this is a forever piece.  There is always the next semester for the other light colored K25s.





loh said:


> +1 for saying yes to the K25 black sellier.  So classic and versatile.  Oh yeah, and beautiful!





chicfinds said:


> a K25 sellier in black with GHW is such a classic imo. its a forever piece that will go with anything and everything. and I agree that Craie is very difficult to get in any small sizes (specifically B25 and K25). I would say it depends on what you have in your collection already? Craie is not an everyday bag to me and I know its all the rage right now (especially on social media and instagram) but again this is a color that is more dreamy in pictures and less practical in 'real life' imho.
> everyone's life style is different but I don't carry my craie bag as often as my dark neutrals.


----------



## boboxu

C18 in Mauve epsom with RGHW, this probably will be my last bag offer in this year


----------



## Summerof89

boboxu said:


> C18 in Mauve epsom with RGHW, this probably will be my last bag offer in this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240356


hehe bag twins 3 days apart! Congrats!


----------



## badgersmommy

Was offered this in vert bosphore earlier this year and was unsure of the color and how well it would incorporate into my wardrobe. My partner loved it and made the decision for me. Many months later, I decided to take it out for an event and the bag ended up matching Aston’s color theme


----------



## A.Ali

boboxu said:


> C18 in Mauve epsom with RGHW, this probably will be my last bag offer in this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240356



Congratulations on this bag. I love this color on C and it's amazing in person.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Birkindreams1023 said:


> Kelly 25 Togo in Noir with GHW - passed
> Kelly 25 Sellier Rose Mexico with PHW  accepted!!


Post many pics when you have her please


----------



## anniiee

Scored my first Kelly bag this year - Kelly 28 Etoupe Epsom GHW!


----------



## Luny_94

Summerof89 said:


> Cmini Doblis Violet ghw - pass, but it was very pretty


OMG my dream!  Please post a pic if you managed to take one


----------



## kttREX

luvHermes2 said:


> Eye candy   Roulis mini vert criquet pghw. Very similar to the constance mini. Loving evercolor leather though, feels super soft and luxurious!
> 
> *Have my account id on the bottom since resellers likes to steal my pictures
> View attachment 5240201
> View attachment 5240205


The leather on the constance is STUNNING! What color is that??


----------



## cravin

kttREX said:


> The leather on the constance is STUNNING! What color is that??



Just guessing, but going with Vert de Gris


----------



## luvHermes2

kttREX said:


> The leather on the constance is STUNNING! What color is that??


Vert Amande


----------



## Summerof89

Luny_94 said:


> OMG my dream!  Please post a pic if you managed to take one


haha no I didn't sorry! I was too eager to take the mauve Sylvestre C mini and run


----------



## xxDxx

boboxu said:


> C18 in Mauve epsom with RGHW, this probably will be my last bag offer in this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240356


Twins on the bag! Congrats


----------



## raradarling

Bereal said:


> I got my first Birkin offer! So excited to accept. A Birkin 25 Bleu Frida Swift with palladium hardware. I never thought I would get a Birkin. My heart was set on a Kelly. Never say never! It was sooo cute I couldn’t resist. Also I love bright colours.


My dream!


----------



## Baggieluv

Kelly 25 Sellier in Etain epsom - Yes! Dream came true!


----------



## Kanwal84

Birkin 25 Noir Togo ghw - definitely YES!


----------



## gazalia

Kelly 25 PHW - unfortunately No since I am a „gold“ girl and dreamed of etoupe or rose azalee.. I am afraid this will not happen


----------



## pinkbirkin77

gazalia said:


> Kelly 25 PHW - unfortunately No since I am a „gold“ girl and dreamed of etoupe or rose azalee.. I am afraid this will not happen


what color? It will come.


----------



## grismouette

b25 sellier nata epsom phw - yes!!!
my first birkin


----------



## warmhaus

Kelly sellier 28 gold in GHW - YESSSSS


----------



## christine728

Kelly 25 Togo retourne gold with gold hardware -accepted!


----------



## Birkindreams1023

Ally ambrosio said:


> Post many pics when you have her please


Here she is in alll her glory 

little Miss Rose Mexico Kelly


----------



## teapotm

Would you ladies think which one of these is harder to come by/harder to get? Black GHW or gold gold in Birkin 30 in togo.


----------



## Bentley143

I got this offer and ran!!!
mini Kelly in Jaune Bourgeon!
The pictures do not do the color justice


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

New user here 
Just got offered a B25 in Noir RGHW yesterday. 
My first B offer and I’m in love!


----------



## noegirl

Bentley143 said:


> I got this offer and ran!!!
> mini Kelly in Jaune Bourgeon!
> The pictures do not do the color justice
> 
> View attachment 5242577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242578


Omg stunning!!! I’ve been waiting to see bags in this color! It’s my number one ask right now. Congrats hon!!


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

Bentley143 said:


> I got this offer and ran!!!
> mini Kelly in Jaune Bourgeon!
> The pictures do not do the color justice
> 
> View attachment 5242577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242578


such a gorgeous color! congrats!


----------



## filthyluxe

O


Bentley143 said:


> I got this offer and ran!!!
> mini Kelly in Jaune Bourgeon!
> The pictures do not do the color justice
> 
> View attachment 5242577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242578


OMG so amazing!!  Congratulations.  I would have been too shook to run


----------



## gazalia

pinkbirkin77 said:


> what color? It will come.



Etain. 

I wish for Etoupe or Rose Azalee.


----------



## ArielS

Birkindreams1023 said:


> Here she is in alll her glory
> 
> little Miss Rose Mexico Kelly
> 
> View attachment 5242573
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242574


Never seen rose mexico in Epsom before. Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Birkindreams1023

teapotm said:


> Would you ladies think which one of these is harder to come by/harder to get? Black GHW or gold gold in Birkin 30 in togo.


I would say gold on gold would be hard to come by as I’ve seen a lot of black with GHW offers. But it’s whatever makes your heart sing!


----------



## tracybeloved

5p pink mini Kelly!! Yesssssss


----------



## teapotm

tracybeloved said:


> 5p pink mini Kelly!! Yesssssss


Stunning!


----------



## cloee

black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks 

Note: Not my photo


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

cloee said:


> black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks
> View attachment 5245385


I would keep it, hands-down. Such a special piece & from far away it'd probably look like a dark bag anyways


----------



## ArielS

cloee said:


> black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks
> 
> Note: Not my photo
> View attachment 5245385


I know many people said don't get it just because it's rare... but I'd say get it... because it's rare!


----------



## cravin

cloee said:


> black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks
> 
> Note: Not my photo
> View attachment 5245385



I’m personally not a fan of the design as it looks like a bag made from leftover pieces of leather.  That being said, you also said that you’re looking for a pop of color. Neither of the colors are bright, so it’s a neutral bag.  I wouldn’t settle for something you don’t love just because it’s a small size.


----------



## Vivien Lee

cloee said:


> black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks
> 
> Note: Not my photo
> View attachment 5245385


I personally like the color! Neutral but yet so special


----------



## loh

cloee said:


> black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks
> 
> Note: Not my photo
> View attachment 5245385



I would take it.  I like pops of color too but I literally said "oooh"  when I saw the picture.     You might think it's too similar to your other black bags but I think you'll find it to be a bit more special and actually get more wear from it than you think.


----------



## tinkerbell68

cravin said:


> I’m personally not a fan of the design as it looks like a bag made from leftover pieces of leather.  That being said, you also said that you’re looking for a pop of color. Neither of the colors are bright, so it’s a neutral bag.  I wouldn’t settle for something you don’t love just because it’s a small size.


@cloee I agree...you've got to love the bag. It's an awful lot of money for something that doesn't immediately make your heart sing...if you can say that of a bag (I do )


----------



## cloee

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I would keep it, hands-down. Such a special piece & from far away it'd probably look like a dark bag anyways


Thank you. Yes it does appear to be neutral with a twist. 


ArielS said:


> I know many people said don't get it just because it's rare... but I'd say get it... because it's rare!


Yes, I am a sucker for limited edition lol


cravin said:


> I’m personally not a fan of the design as it looks like a bag made from leftover pieces of leather.  That being said, you also said that you’re looking for a pop of color. Neither of the colors are bright, so it’s a neutral bag.  I wouldn’t settle for something you don’t love just because it’s a small size.


This was my initial thought. Been staring at the pics all morning and it has been growing on me. 


Vivien Lee said:


> I personally like the color! Neutral but yet so special


Yes, it will be distinct from my black k28 if ever.


loh said:


> I would take it.  I like pops of color too but I literally said "oooh"  when I saw the picture.     You might think it's too similar to your other black bags but I think you'll find it to be a bit more special and actually get more wear from it than you think.


I am drawn towards black too and have somehow been able to use them so hoping this would be the same. 


tinkerbell68 said:


> @cloee I agree...you've got to love the bag. It's an awful lot of money for something that doesn't immediately make your heart sing...if you can say that of a bag (I do )


Yes, totally agree. This was never on my radar or options so it’s not the same as my 1st kelly but part of  me is just trying to convince myself I need more color. I know they serve different purposes than a k28 but I might end up reaching for this more. 

I let my SA know I would like to see it, awaiting her response. I hope she hasn’t offered it yet to someone else. 
Will keep you posted. Thanks everyone for responding.


----------



## showgratitude

cloee said:


> black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks
> 
> Note: Not my photo
> View attachment 5245385


Beautiful!  I would get it if I was in your position.


----------



## elle woods

cloee said:


> Thank you. Yes it does appear to be neutral with a twist.
> 
> Yes, I am a sucker for limited edition lol
> 
> This was my initial thought. Been staring at the pics all morning and it has been growing on me.
> 
> Yes, it will be distinct from my black k28 if ever.
> 
> I am drawn towards black too and have somehow been able to use them so hoping this would be the same.
> 
> Yes, totally agree. This was never on my radar or options so it’s not the same as my 1st kelly but part of  me is just trying to convince myself I need more color. I know they serve different purposes than a k28 but I might end up reaching for this more.
> 
> I let my SA know I would like to see it, awaiting her response. I hope she hasn’t offered it yet to someone else.
> Will keep you posted. Thanks everyone for responding.


Keep us posted!


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

cloee said:


> black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks
> 
> Note: Not my photo
> View attachment 5245385



gorgeous!
would say yes to this in a heartbeat


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

Birkin 30 Beton Ostrich GHW. Gorgeous bag, but a bit too large for my frame. So sadly, Pass.
Birkin 25 Sellier Blue Indigo PHW. My first Sellier Birkin. YES!


----------



## sillygooose

Couldn’t say no after seeing this beauty! Thanks for all your advice  

Black Epsom K25 sellier in GHW


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

sillygooose said:


> Couldn’t say no after seeing this beauty! Thanks for all your advice
> 
> Black Epsom K25 sellier in GHW


Gorgeous, classic, forever bag!  Congrats!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

cloee said:


> black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks
> 
> Note: Not my photo
> View attachment 5245385


This is the coolest of the bicolor combos I've seen. It's sharp, classy, could easily go with jeans or black or really a ton of things. I oddly love it.


----------



## Miss.E

Kelly Danse Framboise GHW in evercolour. Keeping her under the Christmas tree


----------



## milkinako

My first kelly! 
kelly 25 Sellier in noir phw


----------



## missfaraday

First Kelly for me as well! And so damn difficult to get - as in my country, you not only need to show true passion for the brand, but also build and grow a relationship with your SA. So after one year waiting and acquiring some pieces I truly love (shawls, shoes, scarves, etc) I’ve got offered my dream bag: a Kelly 28 retourné, Ètain, PHW - and said YES, of course!


----------



## Hikitten

missfaraday said:


> First Kelly for me as well! And so damn difficult to get - as in my country, you not only need to show true passion for the brand, but also build and grow a relationship with your SA. So after one year waiting and acquiring some pieces I truly love (shawls, shoes, scarves, etc) I’ve got offered my dream bag: a Kelly 28 retourné, Ètain, PHW - and said YES, of course!
> View attachment 5247400



My dream bag! I’ve been waiting for over a year for this bag from my store. congrats. Hope you enjoy her. She’s perfect.


----------



## ehy12

missfaraday said:


> First Kelly for me as well! And so damn difficult to get - as in my country, you not only need to show true passion for the brand, but also build and grow a relationship with your SA. So after one year waiting and acquiring some pieces I truly love (shawls, shoes, scarves, etc) I’ve got offered my dream bag: a Kelly 28 retourné, Ètain, PHW - and said YES, of course!
> View attachment 5247400


Love love Etain! Congrats!


----------



## missfaraday

Thank you sooo much! I’m over the moon ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## angelz629

B25 gold togo with gold hardware!


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

angelz629 said:


> B25 gold togo with gold hardware!


congrats!!!! what a lovely combination!


----------



## chococatx

K25 Epsom Gold with Gold - Pass
B25 Epsom Craie with Gold - Yes


----------



## LOA24

chococatx said:


> K25 Epsom Gold with Gold - Pass
> B25 Epsom Craie with Gold - Yes


Is it a Sellier Birkin?


----------



## chococatx

lovemylife15 said:


> Is it a Sellier Birkin?


Yes


----------



## chibigogo

Thx to my sa, my offers within 2021 so far:

K28 gold togo ghw - yes!
B25 etain togo rghw - yes!
H en biais 27 noir - yes!
C18 noir epsom rghw - yes!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

I wanna  play this game too!
my offers within 2020/2021 so far..
ZERO, NADA. 
Thank you dear SA of mine


----------



## teapotm

B30 - gold/gold togo


----------



## qtcoco

A little late then never  I did do a little unboxing of the vert bosphore aligator kelly pochette I got last month, for anyone might be interested it’s on my ig: (qtcoco)
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CVNlgFdB5qn/?utm_medium=share_sheet


----------



## elle woods

missfaraday said:


> First Kelly for me as well! And so damn difficult to get - as in my country, you not only need to show true passion for the brand, but also build and grow a relationship with your SA. So after one year waiting and acquiring some pieces I truly love (shawls, shoes, scarves, etc) I’ve got offered my dream bag: a Kelly 28 retourné, Ètain, PHW - and said YES, of course!
> View attachment 5247400


Congratulations! We are bag twins. I love mine so much!


----------



## anabella05

K20/Mini Kelly in Etoupe with phw. My holy grail bag! I added a pegasus charm to it


----------



## mc2743

buildmeup.buttercup said:


> New user here
> Just got offered a B25 in Noir RGHW yesterday.
> My first B offer and I’m in love!



Congrats! That would be such a dream for me. Do you mind telling me what country you’re in? Thx!


----------



## hermesbagfan

birkin bags are so nice!


----------



## cloee

cloee said:


> black/indigo mini kelly. I do want a mini kelly and wait is long here  but need opinions on the bi-color.  I mostly have black bags so I was hoping for some color pop which seems to be rare where I am. I need help deciding. thanks
> 
> Note: Not my photo
> View attachment 5245385



Update: I went in today to check the bag. Due to sudden turn of events, my SA was no longer there. They couldn’t find any bag under my name. Showed the photos and eventually they found it and said it was a rack item (is that the same as push offer? ). Anyway there was no paperwork but with lots of back and forth and me showing prior exchanges with my SA, they eventually gave it to me. With a new SA, I don’t know what are my chances and how long I will have to wait so I didn’t think twice and just grabbed her as fast as I could. Happy with the bag but sad that my SA left.


----------



## Vivien Lee

cloee said:


> Update: I went in today to check the bag. Due to sudden turn of events, my SA was no longer there. They couldn’t find any bag under my name. Showed the photos and eventually they found it and said it was a rack item (is that the same as push offer? ). Anyway there was no paperwork but with lots of back and forth and me showing prior exchanges with my SA, they eventually gave it to me. With a new SA, I don’t know what are my chances and how long I will have to wait so I didn’t think twice and just grabbed her as fast as I could. Happy with the bag but sad that my SA left.
> 
> View attachment 5249485
> View attachment 5249486


Oh it's such a beauty! And it's red inside! Glad that they were able to offer it to you. Good strategy of just snatching it on the spot! It will take a while before another SA offer a bag to you I would think.


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

mc2743 said:


> Congrats! That would be such a dream for me. Do you mind telling me what country you’re in? Thx!


Hi @mc2743! im from Singapore ☺️


----------



## elle woods

cloee said:


> Update: I went in today to check the bag. Due to sudden turn of events, my SA was no longer there. They couldn’t find any bag under my name. Showed the photos and eventually they found it and said it was a rack item (is that the same as push offer? ). Anyway there was no paperwork but with lots of back and forth and me showing prior exchanges with my SA, they eventually gave it to me. With a new SA, I don’t know what are my chances and how long I will have to wait so I didn’t think twice and just grabbed her as fast as I could. Happy with the bag but sad that my SA left.
> 
> View attachment 5249485
> View attachment 5249486


Glad you were still able to get it. It is even prettier than the other pic you showed!


----------



## cloee

elle woods said:


> Glad you were still able to get it. It is even prettier than the other pic you showed!


Yes I am actually thankful they gave it. And was surprised it’s red inside. I saw mostly blue zanzibar when I googled this style. This one is rouge grenat.


----------



## DR2014

cloee said:


> Update: I went in today to check the bag. Due to sudden turn of events, my SA was no longer there. They couldn’t find any bag under my name. Showed the photos and eventually they found it and said it was a rack item (is that the same as push offer? ). Anyway there was no paperwork but with lots of back and forth and me showing prior exchanges with my SA, they eventually gave it to me. With a new SA, I don’t know what are my chances and how long I will have to wait so I didn’t think twice and just grabbed her as fast as I could. Happy with the bag but sad that my SA left.
> 
> View attachment 5249485
> View attachment 5249486


gorgeous!


----------



## Naynaykilla

cloee said:


> Yes I am actually thankful they gave it. And was surprised it’s red inside. I saw mostly blue zanzibar when I googled this style. This one is rouge grenat.


Love rouge Grenat! So happy for yoy


----------



## BBINX

Constance 24 matte alligator vert cypress ghw—-pass


----------



## Genie27

cloee said:


> Yes I am actually thankful they gave it. And was surprised it’s red inside. I saw mostly blue zanzibar when I googled this style. This one is rouge grenat.


Congratulations! It’s gorgeous and the rouge grenat is the perfect pop.


----------



## mp4

cloee said:


> Update: I went in today to check the bag. Due to sudden turn of events, my SA was no longer there. They couldn’t find any bag under my name. Showed the photos and eventually they found it and said it was a rack item (is that the same as push offer? ). Anyway there was no paperwork but with lots of back and forth and me showing prior exchanges with my SA, they eventually gave it to me. With a new SA, I don’t know what are my chances and how long I will have to wait so I didn’t think twice and just grabbed her as fast as I could. Happy with the bag but sad that my SA left.
> 
> View attachment 5249485
> View attachment 5249486


Rack used to be the term used for special orders at my store years ago.


----------



## cloee

mp4 said:


> Rack used to be the term used for special orders at my store years ago.


Thanks for the info. I still have a lot more to learn about H


----------



## tabloid

Mini E Vert Cypress PHW- Yes
Mini 24/24 Rose Mexico - Passed
P18 Etoupe PHW - Yes
P18 Blue Pale PHW - Yes
K25 Sellier Noir GHW - Yes
Mini Lindy Etoupe GHW - Yes


----------



## CMilly

cloee said:


> Update: I went in today to check the bag. Due to sudden turn of events, my SA was no longer there. They couldn’t find any bag under my name. Showed the photos and eventually they found it and said it was a rack item (is that the same as push offer? ). Anyway there was no paperwork but with lots of back and forth and me showing prior exchanges with my SA, they eventually gave it to me. With a new SA, I don’t know what are my chances and how long I will have to wait so I didn’t think twice and just grabbed her as fast as I could. Happy with the bag but sad that my SA left.
> 
> View attachment 5249485
> View attachment 5249486


That sounds really stressful. Beautiful bag and it is unfortunate it was not the best experience.


----------



## cloee

CMilly said:


> That sounds really stressful. Beautiful bag and it is unfortunate it was not the best experience.


Thanks. Yes it was indeed stressful, my excitement going there was no longer the same and I hardly even tried the bag in store. But I’m really happy with it. Still thankful they managed to give it.


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

My SA just offered me a
mini bolide 1923!
Evercolor leather
Bleu France/Bleu Sapphire interior
Gold HW

I did ask for a mini Bolide a couple of weeks ago but did not specify which color or leather. 
Debating in my head if i should accept this!


----------



## Txoceangirl

buildmeup.buttercup said:


> My SA just offered me a
> mini bolide 1923!
> Evercolor leather
> Bleu France/Bleu Sapphire interior
> Gold HW
> 
> I did ask for a mini Bolide a couple of weeks ago but did not specify which color or leather.
> Debating in my head if i should accept this!


mini bolide is fab, get it!


----------



## raradarling

buildmeup.buttercup said:


> My SA just offered me a
> mini bolide 1923!
> Evercolor leather
> Bleu France/Bleu Sapphire interior
> Gold HW
> 
> I did ask for a mini Bolide a couple of weeks ago but did not specify which color or leather.
> Debating in my head if i should accept this!


Amazing!! Pics!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Offers 2021
Constance 24 Gris Asphalte - yes
Evelyn III in blue Zanzibar- yes
Evelyn II etoupe - no
Picotin - no
24/24 - no
Birkin 30 gold - yes  
Birkin 30 souffre yellow - No
Herbag - no
Garden party - no
Jypsiere etoupe - yes  
Swift H canvas cabas biais tote-  no

Patiently waiting….


----------



## cj_luuuu

offered 
bk 25 black togo ghw -no
bk 25 rouge piment  swift ghw -no
kelly 25 epsom rose Mexico  ghw-no
kelly 25  black togo retourne  ghw-no 

got bk 30 black box ghw.


----------



## Dreaming Big

cj_luuuu said:


> got bk 30 black box ghw.


100% right choice!


----------



## linadelina

offered
Evelyne 16 etoupe and blue Nuit
Garden party 30 Beton
Lindy 30 black ghw
Mini Lindy Ostrich Yellow


----------



## iamyumi

Shadow birkin 25 in gold - yes!
My first quota bag in two years and it’s truly special


----------



## IchHabeHunger

Kelly Pochette Nata GHW…How could I say no?????


----------



## missBV

So excited to share with everyone that my SA has just offered me B25 sellier Mauve with PHW.  She's really a darling SA.  Im so grateful for her!


----------



## The.M

qtcoco said:


> A little late then never  I did do a little unboxing of the vert bosphore aligator kelly pochette I got last month, for anyone might be interested it’s on my ig: (qtcoco)
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CVNlgFdB5qn/?utm_medium=share_sheet
> View attachment 5248673



DREAM BAG! Do you mind sharing the price please


----------



## cloudyc1oud

missBV said:


> So excited to share with everyone that my SA has just offered me B25 sellier Mauve with PHW.  She's really a darling SA.  Im so grateful for her!


Congrats!! Can you show us the picture when ready too? Really want to see this color.


----------



## JeanGranger

IchHabeHunger said:


> Kelly Pochette Nata GHW…How could I say no?????
> View attachment 5253072


Love


----------



## Prada Prince

Just been offered Birkin 35 - Vert Cypress - Gold HW. 

Went on the wishlist in September and was gobsmacked to receive the offer now!

I'm still deciding though! I have till Monday.


----------



## missBV

cloudyc1oud said:


> Congrats!! Can you show us the picture when ready too? Really want to see this color.



Yes yes of cos! I’ll take a photo!


----------



## tracybeloved

missBV said:


> So excited to share with everyone that my SA has just offered me B25 sellier Mauve with PHW.  She's really a darling SA.  Im so grateful for her!


Which country are u in?


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

tracybeloved said:


> Which country are u in?


From her threads, I assumed Singapore  . Singapore offered a lot of B And K lately! All coveted combos.


----------



## angelicskater16

Birkin 30 Sellier in Craie with gold hardware - Passed


----------



## missBV

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> From her threads, I assumed Singapore  . Singapore offered a lot of B And K lately! All coveted combos.



Yes! I’m from Singapore    . Really a total surprise for me. I didn’t expect this. Last week she offered me another colour (3rd choice) but I passed as it’s not a Birkin sellier. She’s really an Angel SA


----------



## olibelli

Offers from past few weeks, two different stores:
B30 Sellier Veau Madame Vert Verone PHW - passed
K25 Sellier Epsom Noir PHW - yes


----------



## Prada Prince

Went to the boutique today and finally viewed the bag.

Vert Cypress Birkin 35 in Clemence, Gold HW. It’s an absolute beauty, I said yes, and I took it home immediately!


----------



## rainzmusic

SA surprised me with this yest! She was so secretive and didn’t want me to see the sticker on the box.  I gasped when she lifted it out of the dustbag!

B25 Sakura PHW!
Happy Dance!


----------



## teatew

olibelli said:


> Offers from past few weeks, two different stores:
> B30 Sellier Veau Madame Vert Verone PHW - passed
> K25 Sellier Epsom Noir PHW - yes



Where is this at?  My store here in Vegas has been so bare all year.


----------



## missBV

missBV said:


> So excited to share with everyone that my SA has just offered me B25 sellier Mauve with PHW.  She's really a darling SA.  Im so grateful for her!



hi everyone! I collected the bag today. Thank you so much for allowing me to share this beauty. I love how the twilly blends w my bag. And also thank you to my SA for granting me my wish! I wish the best for her!


----------



## sunshinecheers

missBV said:


> hi everyone! I collected the bag today. Thank you so much for allowing me to share this beauty. I love how the twilly blends w my bag. And also thank you to my SA for granting me my wish! I wish the best for her!





missBV said:


> hi everyone! I collected the bag today. Thank you so much for allowing me to share this beauty. I love how the twilly blends w my bag. And also thank you to my SA for granting me my wish! I wish the best for her!


It’s stunning! Congrats!


----------



## missBV

sunshinecheers said:


> It’s stunning! Congrats!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## olibelli

teatew said:


> Where is this at?  My store here in Vegas has been so bare all year.


Madrid and New York    hoping you get something before EOY!


----------



## carrie8

angelicskater16 said:


> Birkin 30 Sellier in Craie with gold hardware - Passed


----------



## RAAAAV

filthyluxe said:


> Wow congrats!  Was this all this year alone?!  If so, so dope -- envious!


Yes 2021


----------



## ellie

Kelly cut GHW Yes
B 25 Blue GHW Yes
Awesome birthday present


----------



## xoxonatasia

picked up my etain birkin 30 togo.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

K25 Framboise GHW Togo - Purchased today in Paris


----------



## Kandredesign

K25 Sellier Rouge Sellier GHW - YES for Christmas


----------



## paula24jen

B30 in Epsom rouge grenat - I’m pretending to take time to consider but really, we know it’s gonna be yes!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

ellie said:


> Kelly cut GHW Yes
> B 25 Blue GHW Yes
> Awesome birthday present


What color blue? Would love to see them!


----------



## Summerof89

paula24jen said:


> B30 in Epsom rouge grenat - I’m pretending to take time to consider but really, we know it’s gonna be yes!


Oh my! Rouge grenat is being offered? Better call my SA! Congrats


----------



## missfaraday

Constance 18 in Box leather, black, PHW - Yeeeesss!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## xxDxx

The one I’ve been waiting for:
B25 Craie Togo RGHW


----------



## tinkerbell68

xxDxx said:


> The one I’ve been waiting for:
> B25 Craie Togo RGHW


Please post pics! A B30 in Craie Togo is at the top of my wish list...I can live vicariously through you! Congrats!


----------



## xxDxx

tinkerbell68 said:


> Please post pics! A B30 in Craie Togo is at the top of my wish list...I can live vicariously through you! Congrats!


I hope you will get yours soon! The color is a dream! 
Here is a quick pic that I took at the store:


----------



## loh

xxDxx said:


> I hope you will get yours soon! The color is a dream!
> Here is a quick pic that I took at the store:
> View attachment 5258554



She's gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## tinkerbell68

xxDxx said:


> I hope you will get yours soon! The color is a dream!
> Here is a quick pic that I took at the store:
> View attachment 5258554


Stunning! Enjoy.


----------



## Chrismin

Wowwwww!!


xxDxx said:


> I hope you will get yours soon! The color is a dream!
> Here is a quick pic that I took at the store:
> View attachment 5258554


----------



## MissTammyB

Guess I am a unicorn. My first H purchase - B30 Togo Bleu nuit - I can’t even believe I got it. Flew from work to the H store that offered it to me and of course said YES!!!!


----------



## Genepi

Got offered C24 Marble Silk Constance- store waiting for manager to approve so will find out tomorrow if it is a firm offer or not. I already got my quota bag for the year so I thought it would not be possible but my SA said she is ~90% sure the manager will approve. Not sure if I should accept or not as a Constance was not on my radar- they are supposedly very hard to get in my country.  I wanted the marble silk scarf- paid for it ~ 7 months ago and have been waiting on a woldwide search, as told the scarf would not happen but was asked if I would be interested in the purse. I have not seen it in person and I know that it is a limited edition push item to the store so it is a one and done type of thing.  Thoughts?


----------



## rick shi




----------



## Hermes Zen

Genepi said:


> Got offered C24 Marble Silk Constance- store waiting for manager to approve so will find out tomorrow if it is a firm offer or not. I already got my quota bag for the year so I thought it would not be possible but my SA said she is ~90% sure the manager will approve. Not sure if I should accept or not as a Constance was not on my radar- they are supposedly very hard to get in my country.  I wanted the marble silk scarf- paid for it ~ 7 months ago and have been waiting on a woldwide search, as told the scarf would not happen but was asked if I would be interested in the purse. I have not seen it in person and I know that it is a limited edition push item to the store so it is a one and done type of thing.  Thoughts?


I LOVE my Marble Scarf Constance. Here’s my posting of it with pics. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/silk-marbling-scarves.1006036/post-34737868


----------



## Genepi

Hermes Zen said:


> I LOVE my Marble Scarf Constance. Here’s my posting of it with pics. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/silk-marbling-scarves.1006036/post-34737868



Thanks!  I did see your review... it looks beautiful.  Have you actually worn it? Or do you plan to just keep it in the box.  I normally use all of my bags on a regular rotation.  I think it  is a true work of art!  I desperately wanted and would have worn the silk scarf.  I am concerned that I would be afraid to use the purse for fear of damaging or running it, like catching it and snagging the silk.  My SA told me that it has been treated and can be worn-that it should not snag but would need to be careful in a rain shower.  Have you worn yours or has it just been in a box?  Would you repurchase?  

I don't want to pass and then have lifelong regrets.  I also don't want to accept just for fear of missing out and deprive someone else who will wear and enjoy it.  This is the first time I have been offered a really special piece.  No prior PO or SO's.

Thank you again for sharing your bag and experience.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Genepi said:


> Thanks!  I did see your review... it looks beautiful.  Have you actually worn it? Or do you plan to just keep it in the box.  I normally use all of my bags on a regular rotation.  I think it  is a true work of art!  I desperately wanted and would have worn the silk scarf.  I am concerned that I would be afraid to use the purse for fear of damaging or running it, like catching it and snagging the silk.  My SA told me that it has been treated and can be worn-that it should not snag but would need to be careful in a rain shower.  Have you worn yours or has it just been in a box?  Would you repurchase?
> 
> I don't want to pass and then have lifelong regrets.  I also don't want to accept just for fear of missing out and deprive someone else who will wear and enjoy it.  This is the first time I have been offered a really special piece.  No prior PO or SO's.
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your bag and experience.


Hi, I have not used it as of yet. I purchased back in May but had probs going through customs so didn’t receive until August.  However, plan to use next Spring because weather where I’m at has lots of rain. I enjoy collecting and use occasionally on rotation. After this past year and a half I swore I would use my handbags more often. Let’s hope! Honestly I am not a big fan of Constance. Because of the big H and afraid I would scratch the leather when opening the buckle but with silk I feel, although could be totally wrong, is more durable for my use. Have said, SELF if I am to buy a Constance let it be the Marble Silk one! And so I did. Shocked I was even offered one but very happy they did.  Yes, I would repurchase it for I am very happy with it.

I hope to hear what you think when you see it in person and what you decide! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## MotoChiq

Couldn’t say no to a Kelly Pochette with RGHW


----------



## mcpro

MotoChiq said:


> Couldn’t say no to a Kelly Pochette with RGHW
> 
> View attachment 5260707


It’s Perfection !!!  Congratulations


----------



## MotoChiq

mcpro said:


> It’s Perfection !!!  Congratulations


Thank you ❤️❤️


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

First offer! C18 swift bleu de prusse


----------



## Genepi

MotoChiq said:


> Couldn’t say no to a Kelly Pochette with RGHW
> 
> View attachment 5260707




Beautiful!!  I have been waiting for four years at my home store for one and I always ask when travelling- they are had to come by so enjoy!


----------



## MotoChiq

Genepi said:


> Beautiful!!  I have been waiting for four years at my home store for one and I always ask when travelling- they are had to come by so enjoy!


Thank you! Hopefully you’ll get offered a KP soon!


----------



## DH sucker

MotoChiq said:


> Couldn’t say no to a Kelly Pochette with RGHW
> 
> View attachment 5260707


Great score MotoChiq! Hope you’ve been well!


----------



## MotoChiq

DH sucker said:


> Great score MotoChiq! Hope you’ve been well!


Thank you @DH sucker! Doing alright and I hope you have been too!


----------



## missfaraday

missfaraday said:


> Constance 18 in Box leather, black, PHW - Yeeeesss!! ❤❤❤


Here she is, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xxDxx said:


> I hope you will get yours soon! The color is a dream!
> Here is a quick pic that I took at the store:
> View attachment 5258554



TWINNING!
Seriously one of my top 3 fav birkins!
She goes with everyyyything and togo is the perfect leather for that light color!
HUGE Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MotoChiq said:


> Couldn’t say no to a Kelly Pochette with RGHW
> 
> View attachment 5260707


DEAD! Just perfection!!! 
So glad they are doing RGHW on more bags!!!!
Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

missfaraday said:


> Here she is, thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5260875


That sheen is so stunning!!! ENjoy!


----------



## MotoChiq

jyywu said:


> First offer! C18 swift bleu de prusse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260794


Congrats on your first Offer!



missfaraday said:


> Here she is, thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5260875


Congrats on your new Box C!!!



Israeli_Flava said:


> DEAD! Just perfection!!!
> So glad they are doing RGHW on more bags!!!!
> Congrats!


I still can’t believe they offered this to me. The RGHW sold me in the end


----------



## xxDxx

T


Israeli_Flava said:


> TWINNING!
> Seriously one of my top 3 fav birkins!
> She goes with everyyyything and togo is the perfect leather for that light color!
> HUGE Congrats!!!


Thank you so much! YES- i took her out immediately and she is perfect!


----------



## Slolid87

I got a surprise offer for a Kelly 25 Touch Togo with GHW!! I never asked for a 25 as I know it’s very hard to get so imagine my surprise! Got it the day before thanksgiving so I do really have a lot to be grateful for! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

missfaraday said:


> Here she is, thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5260875


 beautiful!!


----------



## thelucky1

K28 retourne Verso Blush/Rose Jaipur!  DH ran, did not walk, to scoop it up!


----------



## Chic-Chick

B25 Sellier gold on gold  I brought her home on Friday


----------



## loh

thelucky1 said:


> K28 retourne Verso Blush/Rose Jaipur!  DH ran, did not walk, to scoop it up!



Oooh, congrats!  Please post a picture when you can.  Would love to see her!


----------



## missBV

Chic-Chick said:


> B25 Sellier gold on gold  I brought her home on Friday



OMG! what a beauty!! I love this!


----------



## Hermesfanatics

tracybeloved said:


> 5p pink mini Kelly!! Yesssssss


Omg Gorgeous!!!!Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## thelucky1

Here she is!  I really like this combination, it’s going to be so easy to use!


----------



## Chrismin

Such an amazing combo !! 





thelucky1 said:


> Here she is!  I really like this combination, it’s going to be so easy to use!


----------



## ellie

Here she is! sorry for the delay. I was out of town.


----------



## qtcoco

The.M said:


> DREAM BAG! Do you mind sharing the price please


31k aud


----------



## ellie

here is my other baby!


----------



## Shiweettooth

I got offered a birkin 25 in swift leather in the color Nata. I fell in love at first sight, but would probably be a little scared to use such a light colored bag in this delicate leather.


----------



## nashpoo

Shiweettooth said:


> I got offered a birkin 25 in swift leather in the color Nata. I fell in love at first sight, but would probably be a little scared to use such a light colored bag in this delicate leather.


I love nata in swift!! Gorgeous


----------



## slsk

Shiweettooth said:


> I got offered a birkin 25 in swift leather in the color Nata. I fell in love at first sight, but would probably be a little scared to use such a light colored bag in this delicate leather.


I myself could never be trusted with such a thing but that's pretty much the prettiest, most sophisticated picture I can think of.


----------



## fashiongodess*

thoughts on B25 togo in the colour capucine?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

fashiongodess* said:


> thoughts on B25 togo in the colour capucine?


Are you into reds and oranges? Is this color “wearable” compared to your style/closet? If not then, it’s a pass. Don’t waste a quota offer and your money for something you can’t wear because you’re afraid that other offers won’t come (just my opinion, which means 0 but you know)


----------



## Chrismin

Shiweettooth said:


> I got offered a birkin 25 in swift leather in the color Nata. I fell in love at first sight, but would probably be a little scared to use such a light colored bag in this delicate leather.


i love nata-- it is such a beautiful color.. !


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello, my sa offered me birkin 25 sellier in mauve sylvester and kelly pochette in mauve sylvester in rgh. But i think i will pass on both. i wont lie i was so closed to take the kelly pochette, its very very beautiful and the combo was perfect


----------



## fashiongodess*

Ally ambrosio said:


> Are you into reds and oranges? Is this color “wearable” compared to your style/closet? If not then, it’s a pass. Don’t waste a quota offer and your money for something you can’t wear because you’re afraid that other offers won’t come (just my opinion, which means 0 but you know)


actually i love the colour but have rose jaipur in B35 and Abricot in B30, so was just wondering. i do love this colour family though


----------



## BirkinBish

Constance 18 marbled silk (Rose Mexico & Rose Azalea) - YESYESYES!
Anyone else seen this one before? I can’t find it anywhere in this size!


----------



## Bereal

thelucky1 said:


> Here she is!  I really like this combination, it’s going to be so easy to use!


Beautiful bag! So pretty


----------



## Bereal

Shiweettooth said:


> I got offered a birkin 25 in swift leather in the color Nata. I fell in love at first sight, but would probably be a little scared to use such a light colored bag in this delicate leather.


Gorgeous and so buttery soft. I love Swift.


----------



## Bereal

elle woods said:


> Congratulations! We are bag twins. I love mine so much!


Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## Nerja

missfaraday said:


> First Kelly for me as well! And so damn difficult to get - as in my country, you not only need to show true passion for the brand, but also build and grow a relationship with your SA. So after one year waiting and acquiring some pieces I truly love (shawls, shoes, scarves, etc) I’ve got offered my dream bag: a Kelly 28 retourné, Ètain, PHW - and said YES, of course!
> View attachment 5247400


We are twins!  I love my Étain Retourné too ! Versatile and casual ! Enjoy your new beauty !


----------



## nicole0612

fashiongodess* said:


> actually i love the colour but have rose jaipur in B35 and Abricot in B30, so was just wondering. i do love this colour family though


I think there is more crossover with the rose jaipur vs the Abricot in color/brightness, but the sizes are so different in B45 vs B25 that it would fill a different role in your wardrobe. I have this bag and I think it is easy to use because it is a bright neutral and the size is small so it’s a fun pop of color. I also have a classic orange B35 and use them totally differently. I hope that helps.


----------



## Hermesfanatics

B25 rgh mauve sylvester swift - Yes！


----------



## nashpoo

Hermesfanatics said:


> B25 rgh mauve sylvester swift - Yes！


Congrats!! My dream combo


----------



## Hermesfanatics

nashpoo said:


> Congrats!! My dream combo


Thank you! There seems to be a batch of mauve arrived recently! Hope you get yours soon!!


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Priscadiana said:


> Hello, my sa offered me birkin 25 sellier in mauve sylvester and kelly pochette in mauve sylvester in rgh. But i think i will pass on both. i wont lie i was so closed to take the kelly pochette, its very very beautiful and the combo was perfect


Oh my!! The KP is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cravin

Wasn’t really an offer since I asked for it with the wife loving small bags recently, but Evelyne TPM in Hunter Green. Seems like it will work out as an easy casual bag when she doesn’t want to carry a K/B/C


----------



## hheaven04

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Do you think that rose shocking is still around?


Got mine last month! So yes


----------



## fashiongodess*

nicole0612 said:


> I think there is more crossover with the rose jaipur vs the Abricot in color/brightness, but the sizes are so different in B45 vs B25 that it would fill a different role in your wardrobe. I have this bag and I think it is easy to use because it is a bright neutral and the size is small so it’s a fun pop of color. I also have a classic orange B35 and use them totally differently. I hope that helps.


thank you for your reply, i think im going to get it


----------



## nicole0612

fashiongodess* said:


> thank you for your reply, i think im going to get it


I’m so glad, I love it! Sorry about my typo (B45!), but I’m sure you understood what I meant.


----------



## susanq

I suppose I wasn't per say officially offered many bags, but asked if there was interest (I think these are different? My SA went to the back to tell me what there was??). My SA knew though that I was really only looking for a k25 in etain not epsom.
k32 craie
kelly to go lime or pink
mini Evelyn - craie
b30 gold
b35 blue electric 
b25 etain - I was told most likely another neutral bag wouldn't come in in 2021 (mid oct), so I took it


----------



## kitt0nmitt0ns

Leileka said:


> Birkin 30 gold with gold hardware!!! I didn’t even know I wanted it sooo much!


Totally my dream bag!


----------



## LOA24

Sorry, maybe this is the wrong thread. Anyone knows whether Evelynes 29 are readily available in the boutiques? Probably not all colours I think.


----------



## cravin

lovemylife15 said:


> Sorry, maybe this is the wrong thread. Anyone knows whether Evelynes 29 are readily available in the boutiques? Probably not all colours I think.



Not much is “readily available” in the boutiques.  I went to the boutique today to purchase the Evelyne Amazone and has to go to the fitting room to examine it. SA said everything is so scarce that it’s really sad how he has to turn so many people away.  You should have luck with the 29 but I wouldn’t expect a selection of 10 different colors to choose from. I purchased 1 of 2 they had until new year deliveries.


----------



## hheaven04

birkin 30 rose shocking - yes
Croc black birkin 30 - no
Gold on gold 32 Kelly - No
Mentioned any bags on size 32 were available - NO
kelly 28 gris perle ostrich - YES YES


----------



## drmole

My heart skipped a beat when I received this offer today. First visit to the store a few weeks ago and here it is.  SA is giving me 2 weeks to decide. Not sure about exotic bags though


----------



## Fashionista2

drmole said:


> My heart skipped a beat when I received this offer today. First visit to the store a few weeks ago and here it is.  SA is giving me 2 weeks to decide. Not sure about exotic bags though
> View attachment 5265212
> View attachment 5265213
> View attachment 5265214


This is absolutely stunning. I am interested in an exotic constance. What was the price, if you don't mind me asking.?


----------



## drmole

Fashionista2 said:


> This is absolutely stunning. I am interested in an exotic constance. What was the price, if you don't mind me asking.?


It is truly stunning. $31,070 based on exchange rate today.


----------



## Fashionista2

drmole said:


> It is truly stunning. $31,070 based on exchange rate today.


Thanks so much. Truly stunning.


----------



## fashiongodess*

nicole0612 said:


> I’m so glad, I love it! Sorry about my typo (B45!), but I’m sure you understood what I meant.


yes, thank you


----------



## chubbyshopper

My wonderful SA granted a Christmas wish for me after waiting for over 18months, nearly gave up..lol.. picking up tomorrow.. K25 Togo, Gold &Gold


----------



## Luny_94

K25 Sellier PHW in a tricolour combo: blue brume, gold, vert jade - pass (very ugly combo IMHO)
K25 Sellier Black Box PHW - my dream bag, passed as the bag was defective (long vertical scratch on the front) 

Waiting for other "offers" to come: SA said it's my turn now


----------



## dukethebichon

My SA is a miracle worker, and just in time for Christmas!!

Mini Kelly in gold with GHW - YES


----------



## tracybeloved

missBV said:


> Yes! I’m from Singapore    . Really a total surprise for me. I didn’t expect this. Last week she offered me another colour (3rd choice) but I passed as it’s not a Birkin sellier. She’s really an Angel SA


What color was ur 3rd choice?


----------



## cuselover

thelucky1 said:


> K28 retourne Verso Blush/Rose Jaipur!  DH ran, did not walk, to scoop it up!


Would love to see a pic!


----------



## missBV

Riu





tracybeloved said:


> What color was ur 3rd choice?



Rouge H or sellier


----------



## chubbyshopper

chubbyshopper said:


> My wonderful SA granted a Christmas wish for me after waiting for over 18months, nearly gave up..lol.. picking up tomorrow.. K25 Togo, Gold &Gold


Absolutely thrilled, perfect size  for me aswell.


----------



## loveforbeauty

hheaven04 said:


> birkin 30 rose shocking - yes
> Croc black birkin 30 - no
> Gold on gold 32 Kelly - No
> Mentioned any bags on size 32 were available - NO
> kelly 28 gris perle ostrich - YES YES


Wow!! congrats on your on your new Ostrich Kelly in Gris Perle!!! that one is at the top of my wishlist . Would you mind posting a picture of it when you get a chance? TIA!


----------



## hheaven04

loveforbeauty said:


> Wow!! congrats on your on your new Ostrich Kelly in Gris Perle!!! that one is at the top of my wishlist . Would you mind posting a picture of it when you get a chance? TIA!





Thank you!! I am sooo in love with her


----------



## pixie114

tracybeloved said:


> Finallyyyy, rose shocking in mini Lindy… more difficult to get than b/k/c imo
> 
> View attachment 5188603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188604


Hi, I was just offered the exact same! Picking it up next week. How are you liking yours?


----------



## loveforbeauty

hheaven04 said:


> View attachment 5266688
> 
> Thank you!! I am sooo in love with her


She is GORGEOUS!! THANKS so much for posting the pic! Question, would you say the pic captured the true color or is it lighter in person?


----------



## hheaven04

loveforbeauty said:


> She is GORGEOUS!! THANKS so much for posting the pic! Question, would you say the pic captured the true color or is it lighter in person?


A little lighter in person! I love how it looks different during the day and night. Also this picture was taken at midnight and I don’t have a lot of lights in my closet. During the day it looks a little different.


----------



## yuukei

x9 epsom mini constance - pass
5p epsom mini kelly sellier - YES


----------



## Fashionista2

chubbyshopper said:


> Absolutely thrilled, perfect size  for me aswell.
> View attachment 5266411


Absolutely stunning ! Enjoy.


----------



## claritaaa27

K28 Vert Criquet Evercolour GHW - pass

Wish it’s a 25..


----------



## sunshinecheers

C24 Noir Epsom RGHW - Yass!
P22 Etoupe Clemence GHW - Yass!
L26 Noir Clemence PHW - Pass
B25 Vert Criquet Epsom GHW - Pass

Still waiting for my Christmas present from H Fairy!


----------



## WKN

Last bag (for me) from the store for the year:
Bolide 1923 30 rainbow (bleu france/bleu saphir/rouge sellier/bleu frida) - yes!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

WKN said:


> Last bag (for me) from the store for the year:
> Bolide 1923 30 rainbow (bleu france/bleu saphir/rouge sellier/bleu frida) - yes!


omg would love to see pics when you receive it


----------



## California Dreaming

B30 Nata PHW - pass (only want with GHW)
KP Noir ostrich GHW - pass (don’t love ostrich)

Really appreciated being offered these two and felt bad about turning them down, but neither was perfect for me.


----------



## madamelizaking

FINALLY got a bag this year. I'm still waiting for an offer from my home store (SCP) 

Straight from Paris with love. 

B25 Epsom Sellier Noir PHW


----------



## hphile

oops please delete posted in wrong thread


----------



## periogirl28

Kelly Wallet To Go Casaque 
Sesame/ Etoupe with Blue Indigo lining, which I declined.


----------



## chubbyshopper

madamelizaking said:


> FINALLY got a bag this year. I'm still waiting for an offer from my home store (SCP)
> 
> Straight from Paris with love.
> 
> B25 Epsom Sellier Noir PHW
> View attachment 5267000


CongratsAbsolutely gorgeous


----------



## madamelizaking

chubbyshopper said:


> CongratsAbsolutely gorgeous


Thank you. I’m in shock and in love


----------



## Ruedubac

periogirl28 said:


> Kelly Wallet To Go Casaque
> Sesame/ Etoupe with Blue Indigo lining, which I declined.


I have never seen that combination. Just wondering if the strap is Sesame OR Etoupe ?   
Thank you.


----------



## periogirl28

Ruedubac said:


> I have never seen that combination. Just wondering if the strap is Sesame OR Etoupe ?
> Thank you.


The strap is bi-colour like the reversible belt straps. So Sesame on one side and Etoupe reverse.


----------



## Fashionista2

madamelizaking said:


> FINALLY got a bag this year. I'm still waiting for an offer from my home store (SCP)
> 
> Straight from Paris with love.
> 
> B25 Epsom Sellier Noir PHW
> View attachment 5267000


So beautiful and exciting. Were you able to secure a leather appointment with the online system, or did you walk in and ask for one? I'll be visiting soon and hope to score.


----------



## allure244

I’m out of quota for b/k for this year but was happy to receive an offer for a rose shocking mini lindy.


----------



## WKN

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> omg would love to see pics when you receive it


Here it is - I took three photos in different lightings (first one near the window) but concluded that this bag is best seen in real life to appreciate the rich colours (especially the nuanced difference between bleu france and bleu frida).


----------



## Pivoine66

WKN said:


> Here it is - I took three photos in different lightings (first one near the window) but concluded that this bag is best seen in real life to appreciate the rich colours (especially the nuanced difference between bleu france and bleu frida).
> 
> View attachment 5267692
> View attachment 5267693
> View attachment 5267694


Gasp for breath - just wow - wow - wow - sooo beautiful!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

WKN said:


> Here it is - I took three photos in different lightings (first one near the window) but concluded that this bag is best seen in real life to appreciate the rich colours (especially the nuanced difference between bleu france and bleu frida).
> 
> View attachment 5267692
> View attachment 5267693
> View attachment 5267694


WOW! Beautiful, and it looks like it's a new color combo? I've only seen 2 rainbow combos but I've never seen this one!


----------



## WKN

Pivoine66 said:


> Gasp for breath - just wow - wow - wow - sooo beautiful!


Thank you! I actually did that when I first saw her! 


needmoneyforbirkins said:


> WOW! Beautiful, and it looks like it's a new color combo? I've only seen 2 rainbow combos but I've never seen this one!


Thank you! I think so! When I was first told that it is a rainbow bolide, I actually asked - sunrise or sunset? - and was told it is neither. My curiosity was piqued until I saw her. My obsession with H blue is quite well-known by everyone in my store and so to have a few blues at once on a bag is a bonus!


----------



## DR2014

WKN said:


> Here it is - I took three photos in different lightings (first one near the window) but concluded that this bag is best seen in real life to appreciate the rich colours (especially the nuanced difference between bleu france and bleu frida).
> 
> View attachment 5267692
> View attachment 5267693
> View attachment 5267694


Wow, so beautiful!!!


----------



## cj_luuuu

birkin 30 with ostrich in beton (ghw)   passed
Kelly 25 with shiny alligator  in vert Rousseau  (ghw) yes !


----------



## periogirl28

Rouge Sellier TPM Evelyn. Declined.


----------



## Fashionista2

cj_luuuu said:


> birkin 30 with ostrich in beton (ghw)   passed
> Kelly 25 with shiny alligator  in vert Rousseau  (ghw) yes !


Stunning


----------



## Fashionista2

1


----------



## hphile

Bleu Brume Mini Lindy Swift GHW - Yes!
Vert Bosphore (Rose Lipstick interior) K25 Veau Madame PHW - No
Rouge Piment (Rose Pourpre interior) K25 Veau Madame PHW - Yes!

Vert bosphore was such a unique color that I was very close to saying yes to, especially because I had asked about vert cyprès, which is darker(?), more green and warmer tone (?). The pink pop inside compared to the green/blue was so fun! I was so unsure in the indoor lighting… and I love red bags (bicolor at that) so I went with my safer choice that I would reach for more. Wish I could have had both!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Bleu pale tpm Evelyn’s - yes
C24 noir lizard buckle - pass


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

K25 Ostrich Noir GHW ! BIG YES


----------



## Genepi

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> K25 Ostrich Noir GHW ! BIG YES



Pics please!!  This is one of my dream bags! I asked my SA for one in Jan 2021 when I first heard they were in production.  Asked throughout the year, and I thought that I might be getting in one in May as my SA had told me I would be very, very happy with the bag that was coming.  Turns out it was a K28 sellier in gold with GHW- very happy but not the noir ostrich that I thought it might be. Enjoy it as it is a real treasure.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Genepi said:


> Pics please!!  This is one of my dream bags! I asked my SA for one in Jan 2021 when I first heard they were in production.  Asked throughout the year, and I thought that I might be getting in one in May as my SA had told me I would be very, very happy with the bag that was coming.  Turns out it was a K28 sellier in gold with GHW- very happy but not the noir ostrich that I thought it might be. Enjoy it as it is a real treasure.



I will …. ( pick up later next week)

My SA fought so hard to get this treasure for me. I love Kelly 25 in sellier but I dont like Epsom so she told me “  very special piece just got approved to be yours “. I have an H angel and I love …


----------



## Genie27

I only got one offer this year - and it was the *perfect* one for me - K25 retourne Framboise Togo, GHW - exactly what I’d requested my SA. I said Yes without even seeing it.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

The conclusion of 2021

Started Journey May 2021

May    Picotin 18 Etoupe PHW Yes
May    Mini Evy Noir GHW Yes
June   Birkin 25 Togo Bleu Nuit GHW. Yes
Aug    Mini Lindy Clemence Menthe GHW. Yes
*Dec     Kelly 25 Ostrich GHW Yesssss ( I am not a fan of Epsom so my SA offered me OSTRICH for sellier K25)

call it A YEAR!

Thank to my H fairy


----------



## fashiongodess*

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> The conclusion of 2021
> 
> Started Journey May 2021
> 
> May    Picotin 18 Etoupe PHW Yes
> May    Mini Evy Noir GHW Yes
> June   Birkin 25 Togo Bleu Nuit GHW. Yes
> Aug    Mini Lindy Clemence Menthe GHW. Yes
> *Dec     Kelly 25 Ostrich GHW Yesssss ( I am not a fan of Epsom so my SA offered me OSTRICH for sellier K25)
> 
> call it A YEAR!
> 
> Thank to my H fairy


OMG!! amazing offers    Enjoy your treasures


----------



## jax818

Wow!! Great offers for just starting in May!  Congrats!  Do you mind posting your spend and location?  Those are amazing offers for such a short period of time!


DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> The conclusion of 2021
> 
> Started Journey May 2021
> 
> May    Picotin 18 Etoupe PHW Yes
> May    Mini Evy Noir GHW Yes
> June   Birkin 25 Togo Bleu Nuit GHW. Yes
> Aug    Mini Lindy Clemence Menthe GHW. Yes
> *Dec     Kelly 25 Ostrich GHW Yesssss ( I am not a fan of Epsom so my SA offered me OSTRICH for sellier K25)
> 
> call it A YEAR!
> 
> Thank to my H fairy


----------



## PoshWife

A Christmas Miracle!!!

I am still in shock and beyond grateful for both of my quota bags this year — Mini Kelly in Mauve Sylvestre with PHW and Craie with GHW!

Hope everyone will have their Christmas wishes granted too. Happy holidays!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> K25 Ostrich Noir GHW ! BIG YES



The Queen of all Birds


----------



## amna72

Kelly 28 Etoupe Sellier and to my surprise I loved it and took it immediately

I had a chance to try Mini Kelly which was adoring, but for me tiny bit too small and though I was considering setting it on my WL for next year I decided against it. It looks much bigger in the picture though!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

amna72 said:


> Kelly 28 Etoupe Sellier and to my surprise I loved it and took it immediately
> 
> I had a chance to try Mini Kelly which was adoring, but for me tiny bit too small and though I was considering setting it on my WL for next year I decided against it. It looks much bigger in the picture though!


Exactly! I just got K25 and she is already small. Now Im thinking abt removing MK from waiting list. I will call my K25 a mini for me lol.


----------



## PoshWife

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Exactly! I just got K25 and she is already small. Now Im thinking abt removing MK from waiting list. I will call my K25 a mini for me lol.


It’s a matter of personal choice. I find that the Mini Kelly is the most versatile bag because it easily transitions from day to night — from work to shopping, social gatherings, and red carpet events. 

Since getting my 2 Mini Kellys, I haven’t wanted to wear any other handbag (that includes all sizes of Birkins and Kellys). I honestly didn’t realize how much I would love the MK until I owned one. I hope everyone has their wish granted, from big bags to small bags and everything in between!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

PoshWife said:


> It’s a matter of personal choice. I find that the Mini Kelly is the most versatile bag because it easily transitions from day to night — from work to shopping, social gatherings, and red carpet events.
> 
> Since getting my 2 Mini Kellys, I haven’t wanted to wear any other handbag (that includes all sizes of Birkins and Kellys). I honestly didn’t realize how much I would love the MK until I owned one. I hope everyone has their wish granted, from big bags to small bags and everything in between!


Nobody agues that about personal choice. Yes my personal choice MK is too small. You must be happy about it that‘s why you have more than 1. I asked my SA to put MK in croc or Ostrich to my WL ( bc I dont like Epsom) and I changed my mine to get instead bc my friend who has MK just told me it is very tight for the largest iPhone.

Enjoy!


----------



## PoshWife

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Nobody agues that about personal choice. Yes my personal choice MK is too small. You must be happy about it that‘s why you have more than 1. I asked my SA to put MK in croc to my WL and I changed my mine to get KP in croc instead bc my friend who has MK just told me it is very tight for the largest iPhone.
> 
> Enjoy!


We have several KPs in croc in our collection. It’s a beautiful bag and I hope you get yours! And yes, the largest iPhone fits in my MKs as well.


----------



## ouicestmoi

K28 (sellier) in Vert Jade in Jan 2021; K28 (retourne/evercolor) in Rouge de Coeur and C24 (swift) in Noir in summer 2021.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

PoshWife said:


> We have several KPs in croc in our collection. It’s a beautiful bag and I hope you get yours! And yes, the largest iPhone fits in my MKs as well.



We? Am i missing something ?  ! Yes it fits tightly ! And it needs to manage to fit in


----------



## PoshWife

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> We? Am i missing something ?  ! Yes it fits tightly ! And it needs to manage to fit in


You’re not missing anything, just quick typing on a small keyboard in between meetings, LOL.


----------



## amna72

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Exactly! I just got K25 and she is already small. Now Im thinking abt removing MK from waiting list. I will call my K25 a mini for me lol.



I love your bag, it is just gorgeous and indeed I find it pretty Mini


----------



## amna72

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Nobody agues that about personal choice. Yes my personal choice MK is too small. You must be happy about it that‘s why you have more than 1. I asked my SA to put MK in croc or Ostrich to my WL ( bc I dont like Epsom) and I changed my mine to get instead bc my friend who has MK just told me it is very tight for the largest iPhone.
> 
> Enjoy!



I was trying to put my phone inside, I believe I have Iphone11, and it was just about the length of the MK but I did not want to push it in since it was a tight fit. Once again, MK is adorable, but not for me. I am happy I figured that out, because I was considering it to be my next bag, now I know I will not go smaller than size 25


----------



## PoshWife

amna72 said:


> I was trying to put my phone inside, I believe I have Iphone11, and it was just about the length of the MK but I did not want to push it in since it was a tight fit. Once again, MK is adorable, but not for me. I am happy I figured that out, because I was considering it to be my next bag, now I know I will not go smaller than size 25


The largest iPhone is definitely a tight fit in my MKs. It still leaves enough room for my card case, keys, and lipstick.

The KP offers a little more room which allows me to add a few other items, but I love that the MK has a strap which makes it even more versatile. Both bags are great and I love my 25s too, but I can definitely see why the MK’s have been so outrageously popular. I will be carrying both of mine to Paris Fashion Week in February (assuming they don’t go into lockdown again).

Hope everyone receives the bag of their dreams. Happy holidays!


----------



## papertiger

*Can we keep to topic please, YY *


----------



## loveforbeauty

Kelly 32 retourne Nata with GHW in Clemence - a big fat YES only when I saw it person! I almost turned it down via text but so glad I agreed to see it person! She’s a stunner! So happy!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

loveforbeauty said:


> Kelly 32 retourne Nata with GHW in Clemence - a big fat YES only when I saw it person! I almost turned it down via text but so glad I agreed to see it person! She’s a stunner! So happy!


Wow!!! can you please share a pic?


----------



## JeanGranger

loveforbeauty said:


> Kelly 32 retourne Nata with GHW in Clemence - a big fat YES only when I saw it person! I almost turned it down via text but so glad I agreed to see it person! She’s a stunner! So happy!


 congrats on stunning  bag


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Mini roulis in Vert Criquet ! Very excited!


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Genie27 said:


> I only got one offer this year - and it was the *perfect* one for me - K25 retourne Framboise Togo, GHW - exactly what I’d requested my SA. I said Yes without even seeing it.



Congrats on your beauty!! We are bag twins!!! I got mine in Paris last month. I can’t get over how stunning she is. Hope you are enjoying every moment with her as much as I am.


----------



## raradarling

LVLVLVOE said:


> Congrats on your beauty!! We are bag twins!!! I got mine in Paris last month. I can’t get over how stunning she is. Hope you are enjoying every moment with her as much as I am.


Pics!


----------



## tigergirl

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> The conclusion of 2021
> 
> Started Journey May 2021
> 
> May    Picotin 18 Etoupe PHW Yes
> May    Mini Evy Noir GHW Yes
> June   Birkin 25 Togo Bleu Nuit GHW. Yes
> Aug    Mini Lindy Clemence Menthe GHW. Yes
> *Dec     Kelly 25 Ostrich GHW Yesssss ( I am not a fan of Epsom so my SA offered me OSTRICH for sellier K25)
> 
> call it A YEAR!
> 
> Thank to my H fairy


You definitely have a H ‍fairy. I may have found my H fairy too. Gorgeous bag


----------



## tigergirl

madamelizaking said:


> FINALLY got a bag this year. I'm still waiting for an offer from my home store (SCP)
> 
> Straight from Paris with love.
> 
> B25 Epsom Sellier Noir PHW
> View attachment 5267000


She’s a beauty


----------



## iingahh

Been a good year! 

B30 in blue nuit togo with GHW in June
K28 in black toile palladium (the canvas one) in November
And some minis - mini Evelyn, mini bolide, mini roulis, Kelly-to-go


----------



## pebz

Pretty awesome or should I say a super super year!

- Mini Lindy in Rose Ete with PHW (Jan)
- Mini Evelyn in Bleu Pale with PHW (Feb)
- Mini Evelyn in Bleu Nuit with PHW (Mar)
- K25 Black Togo with GHW (April)
- K25 Rough Casque with PHW (Nov)
- K20 SO


----------



## tigergirl

C24 Rose D’Ete Epsom with PHW (July)
K28 Vert Criquet Epsom GHW


----------



## nymeria

iingahh said:


> Been a good year!
> 
> B30 in blue nuit togo with GHW in June
> K28 in black toile palladium (the canvas one) in November
> And some minis - mini Evelyn, mini bolide, mini roulis, Kelly-to-go


Lovely bags- enjoy them.
Is the K28 black toile the Kelly Berline ? (coated canvas).  I think that only comes in 32, so I'd be interested to know if this is the same bag. Perhaps Herbag? Thanks
here is the link to that thread.


----------



## iingahh

nymeria said:


> Lovely bags- enjoy them.
> Is the K28 black toile the Kelly Berline ? (coated canvas).  I think that only comes in 32, so I'd be interested to know if this is the same bag. Perhaps Herbag? Thanks
> here is the link to that thread.



it’s not Kelly berline, which is also lovely!
It’s mostly canvas except for the swift on the side. My SA told me it comes in black and sesame. Seems like a vintage style but brought back this year!


----------



## debykf

tigergirl said:


> C24 Rose D’Ete Epsom with PHW (July)
> K28 Vert Criquet Epsom GHW
> 
> View attachment 5275300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275303


Congratulations!! Vert C is my dream color!


----------



## Susan1523

I was offered a B30 in gris etain with RGHW yesterday. It was Togo leather in retourne. From my SA at Bond St, London.  My wish list was made in May.


----------



## 880

nymeria said:


> Lovely bags- enjoy them.
> Is the K28 black toile the Kelly Berline ? (coated canvas).  I think that only comes in 32, so I'd be interested to know if this is the same bag. Perhaps Herbag? Thanks
> here is the link to that thread.


@iingahh, congrats on a fabulous year! I would love to see an action pic of your 28k black toile if you get a chance! It sounds so lovely and I am so happy for you!


----------



## iingahh

880 said:


> @iingahh, congrats on a fabulous year! I would love to see an action pic of your 28k black toile if you get a chance! It sounds so lovely and I am so happy for you!



here’s one! Thought the all black rodeo touch is a perfect match


----------



## Anny8o8

So lucky to have been offered this KP in noir, swift, RGHW! Didn’t think I was going to get anything until next year but my SA pulled through!


----------



## hopiko

Was offered this lovely sellier k28 in Mauve while on holiday (I do have a long standing relationship at the boutique)....it was an absolute yes! I love the coolness of this color!


----------



## 880

iingahh said:


> here’s one! Thought the all black rodeo touch is a perfect match


Thanks so much! Congrats on an amazing bag!


----------



## Xthgirl

tigergirl said:


> C24 Rose D’Ete Epsom with PHW (July)
> K28 Vert Criquet Epsom GHW
> 
> View attachment 5275300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275303


May i know what color/leather is your birkin bag with the rodeo charm on it?


----------



## yoning

C18 in P5 with PHW Epsom in August. Yes!
B25 in black with RGHW Togo yes! Merry Christmas


----------



## madamelizaking

Anny8o8 said:


> So lucky to have been offered this KP in noir, swift, RGHW! Didn’t think I was going to get anything until next year but my SA pulled through!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276631


So so beautiful! Congratulations!! I hope this means they'll soon be releasing the Kelly w/RGHW.


----------



## misspakie

My first offer!
B25 Bleu France (Pass)...
Waiting for Noir, Neutral or Pink for my first offer!


----------



## Tykhe

misspakie said:


> My first offer!
> B25 Bleu France (Pass)...
> Waiting for Noir, Neutral or Pink for my first offer!


Ohhh Bleu France is gorgeous!!!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

misspakie said:


> My first offer!
> B25 Bleu France (Pass)...
> Waiting for Noir, Neutral or Pink for my first offer!


GHW?


----------



## vikkkw

Offered a k25 sellier Framboise with plum interior. Undecided!


----------



## yoning

vikkkw said:


> Offered a k25 sellier Framboise with plum interior. Undecided!


That is a gorgeous color!! Hardware?


----------



## hphile

vikkkw said:


> Offered a k25 sellier Framboise with plum interior. Undecided!



What's holding you back? A framboise verso k25 sounds beautiful!


----------



## Alohasw

First offer and accepted!
B25 Gold Togo GHW

My very first Birkin


----------



## skinnyepicurean

a whirlwind 2021 for me as I started getting into the brand only around June 2021:
- C18 epsom Bleu Saphir ghw
- mini lindy swift frambroise phw
- mini evelyne clemence black phw
- K25 epsom gold phw
- Bolide 25 epsom nata ghw

and scored online: 
- mini evelyne maurice leather in deep blue phw 
- picotin 22 clemence leather trench ghw


----------



## LoveHMCVXOXO

cj_luuuu said:


> birkin 30 with ostrich in beton (ghw)   passed
> Kelly 25 with shiny alligator  in vert Rousseau  (ghw) yes !


Congrats on this beauty! If you don't mind me asking, can you share what the price was?

Offers this year:
-Constance 24 Rose Confetti PHW - Pass
-Picotin 22 Noir PHW - Yes
-Kelly 28 Noir Ostrich GWH - Pass 
-Kelly Wallet To Go Noir GHW - Yes
-Constance 18 Vert Jade Matte Alligator GHW -Pass


----------



## vikkkw

yoning said:


> That is a gorgeous color!! Hardware?


Phw hardware!



hphile said:


> What's holding you back? A framboise verso k25 sounds beautiful!



it'll be my first Kelly from the store and I asked for noir, nata or a light pink.. So it wasn't on my original wishlist but is pretty so I can't decide if I should wait for what I wished for originally. Still undecided!


----------



## wearawishbone

2021 offers:

-Kelly 25 Bulter PHW-accepted
-Mauve Sylvester Pico 18-accepted
-Biscuit Pico 18-declined
-RDC B30 GHW togo-declined
-C18 5P epsom-accepted
-B25 Rose Sakura swift PHW-accepted

Very blessed bag year


----------



## Birkinitis

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> K25 Ostrich Noir GHW ! BIG YES


This is number one and the only one on my wish list. Congratulations it is gorgeous just gorgeous!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Birkinitis said:


> This is number one and the only one on my wish list. Congratulations it is gorgeous just gorgeous!


Thank you! I love this bag so much .. yes She is special, gorgeous and gorgeous .


----------



## kisshello

Kelly 25 noir Epsom GHW
Kelly 25 noir Veau Madame touch alligator lisse GHW
Please help, I don’t have any experience with veau madame leather, and I’m not sure wich one If these two offers I should accept. I love the look of both bags please let me know your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## A.Ali

kisshello said:


> Kelly 25 noir Epsom GHW
> Kelly 25 noir Veau Madame touch alligator lisse GHW
> Please help, I don’t have any experience with veau madame leather, and I’m not sure wich one If these two offers I should accept. I love the look of both bags please let me know your thoughts and opinions.



I saw the Veau Madame touch kelly in our store a while ago and it looks very classy. 

I was tols that this leather is very hard to get which explains why this version cost more than a kelly touch in epsom or togo. 

I would say pick the one that makes your heart sing and also consider the sensitivity of the exotic on this bag.


----------



## Ruedubac

vikkkw said:


> Offered a k25 sellier Framboise with plum interior. Undecided!


OMG, that is my dream colorway LOL. 
Congrats. hope you decide to get it


----------



## VcaHaddict

B30 Togo gold with ghw - yes!


----------



## hphile

kisshello said:


> Kelly 25 noir Epsom GHW
> Kelly 25 noir Veau Madame touch alligator lisse GHW
> Please help, I don’t have any experience with veau madame leather, and I’m not sure wich one If these two offers I should accept. I love the look of both bags please let me know your thoughts and opinions.



I just got a veau madame K25! I love it more than my epsom K28! I've always wanted a chevre kelly, and never thought about veau madame before but there are limited offerings in sellier bags.

Clearly I have told you my bias, but here's how I would break it down:

Look -
Epsom is a printed leather/embossed grain. Its grain is slightly bigger than that of veau madame. It also has a slight sheen to it, only noticeable when you are under direct light.
Feel -
Veau madame feels softer! It's like you added some of the feeling of chevre to epsom. It's probably also because of the size of the grain on the leather that makes epsom not feel as nice (to me). (Or maybe not because chevre has an even larger grain and I like the feeling more.)
Weight -
I think Veau madame is lighter! And I'm not just saying this because I'm comparing a K25 to K28
Stiffness-
They're both pretty stiff right now for me. My K25 is new so it's particularly stiff.
Scratches -
I haven't had any problems but my bag is new. Here's another TPF thread for you.





						Madame Calfskin Leather
					

I have a belt in veau Madame. I love how scratch resistant it is and still looks very refined. (I can’t find any adjectives to describe my lovely belt!)




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Covetousness/Rarity -
I don't think either are that rare since they're making a lot of new bags out of Veau Madame now. Truth be told I haven't personally seen a lot of these (even in accessories) but that's what it seems like online. People tend to know mostly about togo/epsom so they will forever be the most popular I think. I do think there is some snootiness around disliking epsom as well, but I have no problem with epsom. Just pleasantly surprised how much I liked this leather.

Here are some pictures of my bags for comparison! The rose azalee is epsom and the rouge piment is veau madame.

It comes down to personal preference! Hope I could make your choice easier! But both sound like gorgeous bags and so you can't go wrong 







Whoops gotta peel my stickers off.


----------



## cj_luuuu

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> Congrats on this beauty! If you don't mind me asking, can you share what the price was?
> 
> Offers this year:
> -Constance 24 Rose Confetti PHW - Pass
> -Picotin 22 Noir PHW - Yes
> -Kelly 28 Noir Ostrich GWH - Pass
> -Kelly Wallet To Go Noir GHW - Yes
> -Constance 18 Vert Jade Matte Alligator GHW -Pass


its 37500 cad.


----------



## kisshello

hphile said:


> I just got a veau madame K25! I love it more than my epsom K28! I've always wanted a chevre kelly, and never thought about veau madame before but there are limited offerings in sellier bags.
> 
> Clearly I have told you my bias, but here's how I would break it down:
> 
> Look -
> Epsom is a printed leather/embossed grain. Its grain is slightly bigger than that of veau madame. It also has a slight sheen to it, only noticeable when you are under direct light.
> Feel -
> Veau madame feels softer! It's like you added some of the feeling of chevre to epsom. It's probably also because of the size of the grain on the leather that makes epsom not feel as nice (to me). (Or maybe not because chevre has an even larger grain and I like the feeling more.)
> Weight -
> I think Veau madame is lighter! And I'm not just saying this because I'm comparing a K25 to K28
> Stiffness-
> They're both pretty stiff right now for me. My K25 is new so it's particularly stiff.
> Scratches -
> I haven't had any problems but my bag is new. Here's another TPF thread for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Calfskin Leather
> 
> 
> I have a belt in veau Madame. I love how scratch resistant it is and still looks very refined. (I can’t find any adjectives to describe my lovely belt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covetousness/Rarity -
> I don't think either are that rare since they're making a lot of new bags out of Veau Madame now. Truth be told I haven't personally seen a lot of these (even in accessories) but that's what it seems like online. People tend to know mostly about togo/epsom so they will forever be the most popular I think. I do think there is some snootiness around disliking epsom as well, but I have no problem with epsom. Just pleasantly surprised how much I liked this leather.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my bags for comparison! The rose azalee is epsom and the rouge piment is veau madame.
> 
> It comes down to personal preference! Hope I could make your choice easier! But both sound like gorgeous bags and so you can't go wrong
> 
> View attachment 5279376
> 
> View attachment 5279384
> View attachment 5279385
> 
> 
> Whoops gotta peel my stickers off.


Wow! Thank you so much! This is really helpful. I agree, I also haven’t seen a lot of bags in Veau Madame. I personally love the structure of Epsom, and your bag in Veau Madame looks beautiful and structured. I will go to the boutique tomorrow and see them both. Hopefully it will be easier when I see them IRL.. thank you once again! I really appreciate it


----------



## debykf

skinnyepicurean said:


> a whirlwind 2021 for me as I started getting into the brand only around June 2021:
> - C18 epsom Bleu Saphir ghw
> - mini lindy swift frambroise phw
> - mini evelyne clemence black phw
> - K25 epsom gold phw
> - Bolide 25 epsom nata ghw
> 
> and scored online:
> - mini evelyne maurice leather in deep blue phw
> - picotin 22 clemence leather trench ghw


Mini lindy in framboise is on my dream list! Congrats!


----------



## Fashionista2

VcaHaddict said:


> B30 Togo gold with ghw - yes!


Dream bag!!!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

debykf said:


> Mini lindy in framboise is on my dream list! Congrats!


Thank you! I’m very lucky


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

K25 retourne, togo, etoupe, ghw - YES!!


----------



## Genepi

Congrats!  I really, really wanted a noir ostrich Kelly this year.  Enjoy and treasure it!


----------



## vpg

Bolide in mauve sylvester
Mini evelyn in pale bleu
Kelly 25 sellier gold on gold - My absolute dream bag!


----------



## Fashionista2

Stateside 
May 2021: Birkin 30 epsom leather Bleu Frida Gold Hardware: YES
December 2021: Birkin 35 fray fray in Sesame and Ecru. Palladium Hardware: YES

Paris
FSH: Mini Evelyne in Brick and Anemone: NO
George V: Mini Evelyne in Bleu Nuit: NO


----------



## Birkinitis

VcaHaddict said:


> B30 Togo gold with ghw - yes!


IMHO, GOAT offer


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Siha77 said:


> Obviously love your bags but I'm even more distracted by your ADORABLE pup!



Hahha! Was gonna say the exact same thing!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

B30 in Vert Jade, Epson leather with gold hardware: NO. 
B30 in Menthe, Clemence leather with silver hardware: YES!  

Menthe is such a happy, fun color! Looks amazing in sunshine! Makes you think about Summer, fragrant pine trees and the blue-green sea...Totally loving the color. It's very wearable too. Combines super nicely with anything blue, white or black.


----------



## smiley13tree

K25 in Vert Cypress, retourne, togo leather. Yes! My first offer.


----------



## tpm1224

Constance 18 Rose Extreme epsom leather 
Naturally, I said yes.


----------



## lemonlime46

K25 noir ghw first offer!


----------



## xxDxx

MaryAndDogs said:


> B30 in Vert Jade, Epson leather with gold hardware: NO.
> B30 in Menthe, Clemence leather with silver hardware: YES!
> 
> Menthe is such a happy, fun color! Looks amazing in sunshine! Makes you think about Summer, fragrant pine trees and the blue-green sea...Totally loving the color. It's very wearable too. Combines super nicely with anything blue, white or black.


Oh wow- would love to see a pic of Menthe in Clemence!


----------



## asngirl106

Mini evelyn pale bleu
Constance 18 gold ghw
Picotin 18 Beige de weimar


----------



## fashiongodess*

mini kelly II Noir GHW
mini kelly II vert jade GHW (not sure if the colour is still in production)
birkin 25 togo leather etain or gris  mouette or gris asphalte


----------



## fashiongodess*

Oops sorry posted on the wrong thread its my wishlist for 2022


----------



## may3545

Birkin 30, gold ostrich and ghw. Pass.


----------



## A.Ali

C18 marbles silk


----------



## orange708

•B25  Etain  Togo PG   --- Yes
•Picotin18CazaqueNuit/Selier/Frainboise --- Yes
•Con Mini  Sakura Chevre SHW --- No 
•Lindy Mini Anemone Swift GHW --- No
•Kelly 25 Sellier Vert Jade Epsom GHW --- No
•Mini Kelly Sabre Butler Veau Butler GHW --- Yes Yes Yes!!!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

xxDxx said:


> Oh wow- would love to see a pic of Menthe in Clemence!



Here are a few pics under different light conditions. I love the color and can see that I'll have lots of fun with it, especially in the Summer wearing white jeans and linen, light grey t-shirts. I guess I'll also have to permanently carry some fresh mint tea in my other hand   It has to be said though that Clemence in 35 is a bit heavy. B30 seems to be ok though. Very beautiful color!


----------



## JadeFor3st

So beautiful! 
The twillies and scarf so perfectly match, and I love how it sits next to the blue/green water.


----------



## Fashionista2

MaryAndDogs said:


> Here are a few pics under different light conditions. I love the color and can see that I'll have lots of fun with it, especially in the Summer wearing white jeans and linen, light grey t-shirts. I guess I'll also have to permanently carry some fresh mint tea in my other hand   It has to be said though that Clemence in 35 is a bit heavy. B30 seems to be ok though. Very beautiful color!
> 
> View attachment 5281596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281598


she's gorgeous


----------



## tinkerbell68

MaryAndDogs said:


> Here are a few pics under different light conditions. I love the color and can see that I'll have lots of fun with it, especially in the Summer wearing white jeans and linen, light grey t-shirts. I guess I'll also have to permanently carry some fresh mint tea in my other hand   It has to be said though that Clemence in 35 is a bit heavy. B30 seems to be ok though. Very beautiful color!
> 
> View attachment 5281596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281598


STUNNING! Enjoy!


----------



## HermesHabit

B30 Noir Togo RGHW - Big Yes!!!


----------



## HBfan81

orange708 said:


> •B25  Etain  Togo PG   --- Yes
> •Picotin18CazaqueNuit/Selier/Frainboise --- Yes
> •Con Mini  Sakura Chevre SHW --- No
> •Lindy Mini Anemone Swift GHW --- No
> •Kelly 25 Sellier Vert Jade Epsom GHW --- No
> •Mini Kelly Sabre Butler Veau Butler GHW --- Yes Yes Yes!!!


Wow. Must be incredible


----------



## b05TtH

Lindy 26 Etoupe GHW - yes
K25 Rouge Sellier RGHW - passed
B30 Noir GHW - passed
B25 Etoupe GHW - yes


----------



## xxDxx

MaryAndDogs said:


> Here are a few pics under different light conditions. I love the color and can see that I'll have lots of fun with it, especially in the Summer wearing white jeans and linen, light grey t-shirts. I guess I'll also have to permanently carry some fresh mint tea in my other hand   It has to be said though that Clemence in 35 is a bit heavy. B30 seems to be ok though. Very beautiful color!
> 
> View attachment 5281596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281598


Thank you for the pics!Stunning bag! Looks so fresh with PHW


----------



## MaryAndDogs

xxDxx said:


> Thank you for the pics!Stunning bag! Looks so fresh with PHW



I know that many people prefer green with gold. Which is exactly why it was so hard to find this bag because most of them are only offered with gold. I really wanted to have PHW though. Got really lucky with that! Or rather I should say, I got really lucky with an excellent service from a very attentive SA, who really listened to my priorities. She also has suggested the twills, put them on the bag for me, helped with the scarf choice and made it all over an excellent, enjoyable shopping experience


----------



## mchen824

Evelyn TPM Etoupe — No
B30 Etain Togo GHW — Yes
Bolide 30 Gold EPSOM GHW — No

2022 Wishlist — Lindy 26 Gold


----------



## Notorious Pink

MaryAndDogs said:


> Here are a few pics under different light conditions. I love the color and can see that I'll have lots of fun with it, especially in the Summer wearing white jeans and linen, light grey t-shirts. I guess I'll also have to permanently carry some fresh mint tea in my other hand   It has to be said though that Clemence in 35 is a bit heavy. B30 seems to be ok though. Very beautiful color!
> 
> View attachment 5281596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281598


absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AlienaHermes

K28 Retourne Togo etain  phw. Too light for me, unfortunately (I do love the color but does not work in my wardrobe)


----------



## sydgirl

MaryAndDogs said:


> B30 in Vert Jade, Epson leather with gold hardware: NO.
> B30 in Menthe, Clemence leather with silver hardware: YES!
> 
> Menthe is such a happy, fun color! Looks amazing in sunshine! Makes you think about Summer, fragrant pine trees and the blue-green sea...Totally loving the color. It's very wearable too. Combines super nicely with anything blue, white or black.


Wow congrats!! Pics pls 
 Menthe phw is on my wishlist


----------



## juejue

Black Box kelly sellier 25 phw… should I get it?


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

juejue said:


> Black Box kelly sellier 25 phw… should I get it?


Yes yes yes! Although it is rather delicate leather. But it’s a stunning bag. What are your concerns to make you question it?


----------



## juejue

ChicHappens. said:


> Yes yes yes! Although it is rather delicate leather. But it’s a stunning bag. What are your concerns to make you question it?



thank you for your reply… my concern is this would be my only quota bag next year since I need to spare another slot for my kelly 25 sellier SO in rose sakura/nata. Also my collections right now are mostly kellys (mini K in quobracho, K28 in etoupe and upcoming K25 sellier SO) and only B35 in black croc. Last month, my SA tried to get me B25 cargo in sesame but didn’t get it, so I’m the one next in line. I know that bbk is such a classic but I don’t know if I should wait for the next shipment to get more popular bag that I can’t afford from resellers.


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

juejue said:


> thank you for your reply… my concern is this would be my only quota bag next year since I need to spare another slot for my kelly 25 sellier SO in rose sakura/nata. Also my collections right now are mostly kellys (mini K in quobracho, K28 in etoupe and upcoming K25 sellier SO) and only B35 in black croc. Last month, my SA tried to get me B25 cargo in sesame but didn’t get it, so I’m the one next in line. I know that bbk is such a classic but I don’t know if I should wait for the next shipment to get more popular bag that I can’t afford from resellers.


Box Kelly is rare! Can you check if your SO is a quota bag? In some countries it’s not. Would you be able to pick up the Kelly today so it still counts for 2021? (However, if your heart is not in it, don’t force it)


----------



## juejue

ChicHappens. said:


> Box Kelly is rare! Can you check if your SO is a quota bag? In some countries it’s not. Would you be able to pick up the Kelly today so it still counts for 2021? (However, if your heart is not in it, don’t force it)



My sa confirmed that SO is a quota bag and i can pick bbk in Jan. Anyway,I’ve already asked my SA to request the bag. Let’s see if I get it. Thank you so much!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Unexpected belated Christmas offer (had assumed I wouldn’t be offered anything this year but my wonderful SA mentioned shipments were now only starting to trickle in after Christmas): Mini Kelly Chèvre Rouge H PHW. YES!


----------



## Chanelandco

Constance verso 18 chevre : mauve sylvestre and rouge exotic inside. Phw
I said no to mauve sylvestre this year.. but this   time I said yes!


----------



## Melow

tpm1224 said:


> Constance 18 Rose Extreme epsom leather
> Naturally, I said yes.


What was the price of this beautiful c?


----------



## mugenprincess

Chanelandco said:


> Constance verso 18 chevre : mauve sylvestre and rouge exotic inside. Phw
> I said no to mauve sylvestre this year.. but this   time I said yes!


omggg congrats!! please Post pics when you have time!


----------



## Chanelandco

mugenprincess said:


> omggg congrats!! please Post pics when you have time!


Thank you.
Will share a pic asap


----------



## periogirl28

Jaune Ambre Constance to Go
C18 Sakura Chevre PHW 
Both declined.


----------



## hphile

Constance 18 Terre Batue Epsom GHW - Yes

Never seen/heard of this color before! Seems like it's a color from 2016 mainly. It's called "beaten earth" - it reminds me of clay pots/clay tennis courts.


----------



## tigergirl

sw423 said:


> First offer and accepted!
> B25 Gold Togo GHW
> 
> My very first Birkin
> 
> View attachment 5278914


One of my dream bags. She’s lovely


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

Just received yesterday - B25 Bronze Dore and bleu brume interior


----------



## MissBambiB

B25 Rose Sakura Swift PHW - Accepted


----------



## Chanelandco

mugenprincess said:


> omggg congrats!! please Post pics when you have time!


Here it is


----------



## mugenprincess

Chanelandco said:


> Here it is


Sooo gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OksanaL

Kelly retourne 28 in gold, evercolor


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

OksanaL said:


> Kelly retourne 28 in gold, evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286810


It’s dreamy! Gorgeous  bag


----------



## trixya

OksanaL said:


> Kelly retourne 28 in gold, evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286810


beautiful color


----------



## ShadowComet

K28 Gold with Gold HW retourne Togo   . Will pick up the bag this weekend. Initially I want K25 but can't say no to this combo. I will share pic when I pick her up.


----------



## Fashionista2

ShadowComet said:


> K28 Gold with Gold HW retourne Togo   . Will pick up the bag this weekend. Initially I want K25 but can't say no to this combo. I will share pic when I pick her up.


Dream combo! Awesome!


----------



## Nana97

Hi everyone the 2022 thread is active, for those who have received offers this year, let’s move to 2022!!!






						Share your 2022 bag offers!
					

With more than a few stores already closing for the new year, it seems prudent to start the offers thread for 2022. Hoping for a return to “normal” for H offers this year. Good luck, everyone! :flowers:  Please share your bag offers received in 2022 and include as many details as you feel...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## papertiger

Thanks for contributing everyone, as @Nana97 has posted above ^ 22 offers thread is now active, please share there.

Closing this thread now


----------

